#ubuntu-hr 2011-10-24
<MmikeDOMA> Jutro
<igustin> ivoks: ping
<Mmike> Plonk
<Mmike> Ne isplati se kupit gume u sloveniji
<Mmike> Tj, barely se isplati
<Mmike> Pogotovo, gledam sad, vulkal ima akciju, 4x175/65/14 - sava perfecta (ljetna), 340 kuna. Nije neka guma, al' nije nit neka cijena. 
<Mmike> Tak da, slovenija, adieau
<jelly-home> ... zasto bi isao sad kupovati ljetne gume?
<Mmike> zato sto su po ljeti oko 450-470 kuna komad
<ivoks> ja bi morao po zimske
<ivoks> 180km/h s ljetnim po lici nije uzitak
<ivoks> sreca pa sam imao prikolicu, pa sam vozio samo 110 :)
<Mmike> :) ti ces ubit nekog jedan dan :)
<Mmike> Ili neces! :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ima tu dosta ekipe koja hoce ubuntu
<ivoks> cak ima i ekipe koji su kupili laptop s ubuntuom jos 2009.
<Mmike> kad zelim s iptablesima logirati nesto
<Mmike> moram poseban chain napraviti
<Mmike> ako zelim da se svi rulovi poslije aplajaju
<Mmike> right?
<Mmike> tj, imam u INPUT chainu, recimo, prvo -j ACCEPT za 11211 sa te i te IP adrese, i nakon toga imam -j DROP za 11211
<Mmike> ako sad dodam -j LOG za 11211 u INPUT chain, sve ono iza se nece izvrsiti, right?
<ivoks> tako je
<ivoks> ali dodas log prije drop i eto
<ivoks> hihi fora je slusat klince kak se prave vazni pred curama(!)
<ivoks> ono... ja sam ti ubuntu poceo koristiti jos 2004.
<obruT> jel pitaju cure koji shell koriste ?
<SilverSpace> od kada nisam server slagao sve sam pozabio
<ivoks> obruT: ne, al vec vidim male gikice :)
<ivoks> sad su presli s komp tema na socijalne teme
<ivoks> probili led :)
<dodobas> ivoks: babysitas ?
<obruT> inace nakon LOG-a se dalje procesira chain...
<ivoks> pomazem tu jednom decku
<ivoks> ja zasprehavam lika :D
<Mmike> cek cek
<Mmike> znaci, ne moram dodavati drop prije log?
<ivoks> moras
<ivoks> log samo zapisuje
<ivoks> drop dropa
<obruT> Mmike: DROP je terminating, LOG nije
<ivoks> znaci accept -> terminating
<ivoks> log -> zapisi i nastavi dalje
<ivoks> drop -> terminating
<obruT> ako dodas nesto poslije DROP-a, to se nece izvrsiti... dakle prije zalogiras, onda dropas
<Mmike> ma, samo me zanimalo ako dodam LOG prije svega, dal' cu usrat lanac
<Mmike> al', eto, necu, hvala :)
<obruT> neces
<obruT> ali prvi isfiltriraj ono sto ne zelis u logu
<obruT> jer ce ti se log punit samo tako :)
<Mmike> jest, jest, ma, ima poseban lanac, sve 5, ovak mi bilo lakse objasnit :0
<ivoks> o fak
<ivoks> kad ti lik od 24 godine kaze 'gospodine', znas da vec trebas imati djecu
<Mmike> lol :)
<obruT> meni se neka curka (mislim da ak nije punoljetna da ce bit za godinu-dvije) iz penjacke dvorane obraca sa vi . uzas
<Mmike> LOL :)
<ivoks> ma to je ok, kad je maloljetna
<Mmike> a ja sam jos stariji od vas :)
<ivoks> al ovaj je skoro faks zavrsio
<Mmike> cudan je ovaj printing u ubuntuu
<Mmike> nadje sam printer, al' onda nemrem kliknut na njega
<obruT> al ono, zensku vidim dvaput tjedno, kakav sad vi :)
<Mmike> eh, pardoncek
<Mmike> sve radi tip-top
<Mmike> blazen bio HP
<Mmike> s cim se skenira ovih dana u ubuntuu
<Mmike> vidim da xsane vise ne postoji
<Mmike> tj, da nije nainstaliran defaultno
<drj_cro> simple-scanner
<drj_cro> simple-scan je paket
<Mmike> drj_cro, milina, thnx :)
<Mmike> jos samo da fax slozim, i mirna mila bosna :)
<drj_cro> hylafax i vozi :)
<drj_cro> mozes ga cak i sa libreofficeom poslozit da radi bez frke
<Mmike> imam -server i -client
<Mmike> wtf? :)
<ivoks> hylafax je enterprise class sustav
<ivoks> gdje imas fax server i klijente
<ivoks> mislim da je to overkill :)
<ivoks> jel taj hp moze slat fax?
<ivoks> ako moze, instaliraj hplip-gui
<Mmike> ivoks, moze, slat i primat
<igustin> ivoks: taj hplip i nije nešto savršeno :/
<igustin> ali možda su se popravili od kad sam se zadnji put patio s njime
<ivoks> eh, za primanje onda trebas hylafax-server
<ivoks> dakle, daemon koji se cijelo vrijeme vrti
<ivoks> hp-sendfax
<igustin> ali ti HP multifunction mogu primati fax autonomno
<igustin> i onda se kasnije može on demand povući u komp
<igustin> barem mislim
<Mmike> nekako dvojim da ovaj printercic ima dosta memorije za takvo sto
<ivoks> ne znam... ja sam uvijek slagao da mi faxeve dumpa u SMB share
<ivoks> to sam radio sa hylafaxom, naravno
<ivoks> al za ovak pojedine strojeve, nisam istrazivao...
<Mmike> neznam dal' cu IKAD primit fax, a slat cu ga vjerojatno samo drzavi, ili mozda kojoj banci, al' svjedno bi bilo zgodno da mogu PDF poslat faxom bez da ga printam/skeniram, i da mi mozebitni primljeni fax dodje u komp, a ne da ga ovaj isprinta
<drj_cro> Mmike: a slao bi prek modema il?
<drj_cro> Mmike: tj dal je isdn il obicna parica?
<Mmike> isdn? :)
<Mmike> kakva je to ruzna sala
<Mmike> da, prek modema, vulgaris
<Mmike> doma telefon imam najobicnij
<Mmike> tj, adsl
<drj_cro> onda ak ti je hylafax overkill slozi si prek mgettya
<drj_cro> ima tko iskustva kak bi ovo vrtilo xbmc i mkv filmove? http://www.magazinrs.hr/main-board-desktop-intel-d410pt-inm10-express-iatom-d410-167ghz-2-ddr2-mini-itx-vga-hyper-threading-technology-support-winvista-home-basic-win7-starter-retail/BOXD410PT
<Mmike> drj_cro, mgetty?
<Mmike> drj_cro, mislims, da sam tipkam at naredbe i to?
<drj_cro> prosurfaj malo mgetty+sendfax,vjerujem da ima gotovih skripti za slanje i primanje.a koristis ga kao printer iz cega vec trebas
<Mmike> Ma to mi komplikacija
<Mmike> mora mi zena to znat napravit
<Mmike> ako nije klik-klik-klik, nevalja
<drj_cro> pa kad ga slozis kao printer,onda zena samo treba znat isprintat dok
<drj_cro> a lp se brine o svemu drugom
<Mmike> http://cudaprirode.com/portal/iu/3090 <- znanstvenici ivrijedjali kreacionista :)
<ivoks> lik se jos uvijek trudi oko ove zenske
<ivoks> ode ona :)
<ivoks> ajde, bar joj je mail dao :D
<ivoks> svasta
<ivoks> ms vise zaradjuje na androidu nego li na windows phoneu
<Mmike> to znamo
<Mmike> vec dugo vremena
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' ti tjeras 5.1 ili si se prebacio na 5.5, mysqlwise?
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/bizarna-nesreca-u-sad-u--prevrnuo-se-kamion-dok-je-prevozio-25-milijuna-pcela/982898/
<SilverSpace> http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20111022065038482/AndroidSSHTools.html
<SilverSpace> dobra stvar http://www.zokama.com/sshmote
<ivoks> Mmike: stogod je u lucidu
<Mmike> nema percone tamo opce
<Mmike> blah, mongodb
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ti si bio danas na instal festu
<ivoks> SilverSpace: jesam
<ivoks> na zalost, nisam mogao dulje ostati
<SilverSpace> bilo ljudi
<ivoks> je
<SilverSpace> ja skroz zaboravio
<ivoks> bio je i HRT
<SilverSpace> oo dve godine zaredom
<Mmike> 4, ako se ne varam
<Mmike> ja zadnja 2 puta nisam bio, i snimali su, a prije toga sam 2 put bio, i isto su snimali
<SilverSpace> ee da 
<SilverSpace> zaboravio da su i tebe snimali
<ivoks> reko je lik da su tamo svake godine
<Mmike> jesu
<Mmike> onaj Robert
<Mmike> tak nekak se zove
<Mmike> mali, sitni, suhi
<Mmike> zadnji put kad sam bio sam tako krasno srao kontra microsofta
<Mmike> i onda su me izrezali
<Mmike> jer su nakon toga imali prilog o microsoftu u e-hrvatska
<SilverSpace> Rossi: Više se neću utrkivati
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :))
<ivoks> Mmike: ja nisam nista srao :)
<SilverSpace> http://gopro.com/hd-hero2-cameras/
<SilverSpace> nova verzija
<ivoks> mamu im
<ivoks> koja je razlika?
<SilverSpace> 120ftps
<ivoks> uh
<ivoks> 11mp
<ivoks> al to je sve nebitno... treba bolja optika
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/oANb0I
<SilverSpace> kak se frajer digne sa avionom
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> mogao bi ga narucit :)
<SilverSpace> fuck 
<SilverSpace> provokator
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> $239.99    HD Helmet HERO 
<SilverSpace> snizili cijenu
<ivoks> danas sam za potrebe HRT-a potrosio 5 kuna na neku pjesmu
<ivoks> koju sam kupio preko ubuntu one
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> nemoj samo da ti izrezu to iz priloga
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> Busted - The Black Keys
<ivoks> valjda nece
<ivoks> ali valjda ce sakriti broj kartice :D
<calmpitbull> sve radi sada na ovom 11.10
<SilverSpace> ma da :)
<calmpitbull> da
<calmpitbull> sve mi radi
<SilverSpace> kaj ti nije radilo nesto
<calmpitbull> sada bas gledam po netu ovaj touchegg, ima netko?
<SilverSpace> touchegg ?
<calmpitbull> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/touchegg-multitouch-gesture-recognizer.html
<SilverSpace> http://code.google.com/p/touchegg/
<calmpitbull> da
<calmpitbull> al kada si stavim gore onda ne mogu u gui jer ga nema :)
<calmpitbull> al kao postoji
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim bas to
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: to si na laptopu probao
<calmpitbull> da
<calmpitbull> ne na hladnjaku
<calmpitbull> https://code.google.com/p/touchegg/wiki/Downloads?tm=2
<SilverSpace> ja mislio na pesju kucicu 
<calmpitbull> he he
<calmpitbull> kao ima u  official Ubuntu repository 
<SilverSpace> u Oneiric
<calmpitbull> da
<calmpitbull> ala nema gui
<SilverSpace> hebate novinar u kujac http://is.gd/k5peuN
<SilverSpace> gol se ne prekrece nego se poklapa 
<budz0r> vecer
<budz0r> tko je admin wiki-a
<SilverSpace> oj budz0r 
<budz0r> u biti nije ni bitno :)
<SilverSpace> budz0r: mislim da ima pristup i hbogner  h00s 
<SilverSpace> i dodobas 
<SilverSpace> koliko se sijecam
<budz0r> done :)
<SilverSpace> budz0r: ?
<budz0r> :)
<budz0r> SilverSpace: ma napravio sam neke male promjene na wikiu
<chaky> tko je ono admin na nasem forumu?
<budz0r> chaky: sale
<chaky> moze li se ubaciti Tapatalk plugin u phpBB naseg foruma. Plugin postoji, samo ga treba gore staviti
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> fuck na sredini lcd_a mi se pojavio bijeli poxel
<ivoks> sta je taptalk?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: http://www.tapatalk.com/mobile.php
<chaky> www.tapatalk.com
<ivoks> gledajuci taj site i dalje ne kuzim sto je
<ivoks> Mobile solution for online communities, empowering discussion forums with mobile access since 2009.
<SilverSpace> http://www.tapatalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3691
<ivoks> to mozes napisati i za angry birds
<chaky> evo na review http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJPNQfWyQP4
<budz0r> a pazi na mobu, gay speak, gay forum :)
<Mmike> jebala ih slovenija i gume
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ??
<Mmike> dodjem jutros, stavim gume, vracam se doma i nekak mi cudno auto zvuci
<Mmike> k'o da virbrira cudno, lagano, al' na volanu se nista ne osjeca
<SilverSpace> opa
<Mmike> dodjem popodne po merver, kazem to, gazda se provoza, kaze 'fakat', skinu mi sve kotace, pogledaju, skuze da su 2 gume lose (greska, veli, u proizvodnji), stave mi nove 2 gume, balansiranje, provjera, sve 5
<Mmike> vracam se doma - lupa jos jace :)
<Mmike> sutra opet v zlovenijo
<Mmike> taman tih 300-400 kuna sto sam usparao cu potrosit nabenzin
<Mmike> mogo sam si i vinjetu kupit kol'ko puta sam iso preko
<SilverSpace> auch
<SilverSpace> pa koje si to lose gume uzeo
<Mmike> pa one koje uzimam zadnjih 10 godina valjda
<Mmike> ili 7, koliko vec
<Mmike> sava eskimo s3
<dodobas> Mmike: vid ovo http://www.tokutek.com/
<Mmike> dodobas, cuo sam za to, nisam probao
<Mmike> felge su opasno jeftinije u sloveniji
<Mmike> od 15 eura ima nova celicna felga
<lulz87> Mmike: a kakvo je stanje sa gumama u sloveniji?
<Novi> Pozdrav. Imam jedno pitanje, pokušavam instalirati novu verziju lubuntua, medjutim čini se da ima neki bug. Naime, ne mogu instalirati lubunut preko wubia jer ga u izborniku nema, a kada pokrećem live cd, jednostavno se zamrzne nakon nekog vremena
<Novi> Ima li nekoga?
#ubuntu-hr 2011-10-25
<dodobas> yello
<dodobas> http://r.doqdoq.com/ :D
<drj_cro> jutro
<MmikeDOMA> njiiii
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UbtcmjfKa8 :D
<Mmike> "Click the Start button and move the mouse cursor to Programs. Click on Programs."
<Mmike> Manual: 
<Mmike> Type array at the CLI> prompt, and press Enter.
<Mmike> The CLI> prompt changes to _array >
<Mmike> Real life:
<Mmike> CLI > array
<Mmike> Parsing Error: <Unrecognized command>
<Mmike> >>> array
<Mmike> >>> ^
<Mmike> dodobas, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zP0sqRMzkwo&feature=related
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> grad spava, cujem mu disanje i plac beba koje traze sisanje
<drj_cro> ivoks: to neki haiku? :)
<jelly-home> krivi broj slogova
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> to je TBF
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> opasno razmisljam da za probu uzmem system76
<ivoks> i5 2520M
<ivoks> 8GB RAM
<ivoks> 120GB intel SSD
<ivoks> 14"
<ivoks> $1124
<drj_cro> 14" a koju rezu moze?
<ivoks> a onu usranu, kao i svi laptopi na svijetu
<ivoks> 1366x768
<ivoks> to je 720p
<drj_cro> super je to za gledat filmove al kad nes moras radit na tome ubije te 
 * Mmike nods
<drj_cro> a kolko vidim ima i 15'6 koj vozi 1920x1080 a mrvu skuplji
<ivoks> i dabome... stavljaj kondome...
<ivoks> al 15"6 mi je preveliko za nositi
<ivoks> imam 1920x1080 monitor
<ivoks> pa kad radim u uredu, spojim ga na monitor i bok
<ivoks> jos je 22"
<Mmike> nije ti to presitno za 22"?
<drj_cro> onda uzmi alienware-a,mali baterija traje 9sati i imas super hw nutra
<ivoks> 14" je najveci koji bu uzeo
<Mmike> me gleda 24" ili mozda cak veci monitor
<Mmike> a laptop bi neki 12"/13"
<ivoks> ak je presitno za 22", sto je onda za 15.6"? :)
<ivoks> nije presitno, osim ako ne vidis dobro, a ne nosis opticka pomagala
<ivoks> ja bi volio 12.1", kakav sad imam
<ivoks> A4 format, stane svuda gdje stane i 50ak listova papira
<ivoks> al to nitko vise ne radi
<drj_cro> uzeo je frend m11 alienwarea,platio je $600 i superzadovoljan je
<ivoks> jel frend ikad imao thinkpad?
<drj_cro> imo je svega i svacega
<ivoks> za 600 nema alienwarea
<ivoks> prva cijena je 900$
<ivoks> dell
<ivoks> hm
<drj_cro> budem ga bas pitao di ga je uzeo(al negdje u US) 
<ivoks> dell je najlosiji laptop koji sam imao
<drj_cro> alienware != dell
<ivoks> http://www.dell.com/us/p/alienware-m11x-r3/pd.aspx
<ivoks> pa sad ti meni reci :)
<ivoks> to je kao da kazes da lexus nije toyota
<ivoks> nije, ali hrpa toyote je u lexusu
<ivoks> kao sto je hrpa forda bila u jaguaru
<drj_cro> dell je kupio alienware,al i dalje je pojam za top-gamersko racunal alienware
<ivoks> i jaguar je i dalje pojam za super auto
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> 22" mi je pre sitno, da
<ivoks> samo se sad malo cesce ide na servis :)
<Mmike> tj, mora mi monitor biti max metar od ociju
<Mmike> tj, ok mi je na 1650x1050
<Mmike> za 1920x1080 mi je to pre sitno
<ivoks> ma ne znam...
<Mmike> al' dobro, monitor, manje vise
<Mmike> ja bi mali laptop
<Mmike> mali slatki dragi laptop
<Mmike> k'o tvoj, ivoks
<Mmike> onaj thinkpad
<Mmike> to je ueber
<ivoks> da, i ja bi takav opet
<Mmike> ovaj thinkpad koji imam je isto ueber, samo sto je 15"
<ivoks> al lenovo je odustao od te velicine
<Mmike> 1680x1050 rezolucija
<ivoks> gamad
<Mmike> presuper
<Mmike> da, gamad
<ivoks> hm, imaju nesto od 12.5"
<ivoks> x220
<ivoks> ma vidi vraga
<ivoks> ja mislio kako je to 13.3"
<ivoks> pa...
<ivoks> x220 ispadne 200$ skuplji od system76
<ivoks> na zalost, platim i nesto sto necu koristiti
<ivoks> It's official: planet Earth is now home to over seven billion ugly-bags-of-mostly-water (otherwise known as humans).
<ivoks> trecinu populacije cine ljudi koji ne mogu raditi (djeca i starci)
<Mmike> ides
<Mmike> x220 ima od 8k kuna vec
<Mmike> pardon 9k
<Mmike> jedino
<Mmike> ima tu sugavu rezoluciju
<ivoks> svi imaju tu rezoluciju
<ivoks> i 12.5" i 13.3" i 14" i 15.6"
<ivoks> a veci imaju 1080i
<ivoks> ili sta vec
<ivoks> laptopi su postali dvd playeri
<Mmike> yeps
<Mmike> nazalost 
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJWNvWgJXJc
<Mmike> hbogner je car :) "Tko koristi? Neznam, nije mi bitno. Meni je bitno da se napravi!" :)
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> gle gikova :)
<ivoks> treba mu veci bicikl :)
<dodobas> http://comics.allixsenos.net/data/comics/uf/2011/201110/uf-20111025.gif :D
<Mmike> 'reduntant switches? who needs those, please, I'm already spending too much money on you gusy'
<Mmike> pogodite sto je crklo 
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> netko ce dobiti otkaz
<Mmike> A nece
<Mmike> al' mislim
<SilverSpace> jebote sad sam skoro poginuo 
<SilverSpace> i to od kruha
<budz0r> SilverSpace: polako! Nisi na natjecanju
<SilverSpace> baba sa cetvrtog kata bacila pol kile suhog kruha 
<SilverSpace> palo mi pred prednji kotac od bicikla 
<SilverSpace> fakat ima kretena
<Mmike> ja sam se danas nakon duuuuuuugo duuuuugo vremena vozio autom gradom 
<Mmike> ujutro
<Mmike> sve debil do debila
<Mmike> al' sve
<Mmike> NITKO, ali NITKO ne postuje pravilo da ne ulazis u raskrizje dok nisi siguran da ga mozes proci
<ivoks> ja sam zaboravio kako se ljudi ne znaju voziti
<ivoks> cim sam dosao u zagreb, uzas
<ivoks> ljudi se boje vozit
<ivoks> koji bog onda sjedaju za volan
<ivoks> ja s prikolicom agilniji nego 90% ekipe
<Mmike> ma 
<Mmike> to jos mogu razumjet, recimo
<Mmike> npr, lik danas, tamo oko fera
<Mmike> vozi elantru ili nesto
<Mmike> i ok, velik je auto
<dodobas> ivoks the road warrior
<Mmike> i ok lik staje svako malo kad mu dodje auto iz kontra smjera
<Mmike> ok, nov auto, nov vozac
<ivoks> bas to
<Mmike> ok i ja nadrkan, ajde
<ivoks> kocnica svako malo
<Mmike> neka ga, strah ga je, bolje da je oprezan nego da postruze sve okolo
<Mmike> velim, to mogu razumjet
<Mmike> u biti sam ja tu kreten, al' ajde
<Mmike> ajmo to nekak, rec 'AJDE'
<ivoks> ne brkati oprez sa sigurnoscu
<Mmike> al' zeleno je. NEMAS KUD RAVNO. KOJI KUFER IDES RAVNO!
<Mmike> stojis, cekas!
<Mmike> ne, on se nabije, zablokira i tramvaj i boga oca
<Mmike> i naravno, dodje tetka iza njega isto :)
<ivoks> i to isto
<ivoks> ljudi su programirani da je crveno 'stop'
<ivoks> i netko im je rekao da je zeleno 'kreni'
<ivoks> sto je krivo
<ivoks> zeleno je 'ako mozes, ajde, teraj'
<ivoks> cak niti to
<dodobas> treba stavtii policajca na takva raskrsca i dok cekaju ljepo im zalijepiti kaznu
<ivoks> zeleno je 'sad ti imas pravo prolaska'
<SilverSpace> neki dan baba u kruznom toku nejde kruzno nego je skrenula direktno lijevio u ulicu umjesto da je napravila krug
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> pa kaj ce se koji k voziti okolo
<Mmike> i onda ti svi mega-vozaci pizde na bicikliste
<Mmike> da kak se oni voze
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> meni kod biciklista smeta sto se znaju zaletiti na zebru
<ivoks> ne svi, ali vecina
<ivoks> nije stvar u tome sto imaju prednost
<SilverSpace> za takve preksaje odmah nazad u auto skolu i na polaganje ponovno 
<ivoks> nego dolete brze nego stignes reagirati
<ivoks> i onda ga poberes jer je on mutav
<SilverSpace> e da ima biciklista bas mutavih
<SilverSpace> ja skrecem desno u ulicu a frajer sa desne strane lijvo i hoce mi uci sa moje desne strane 
<SilverSpace> kaj sam se izdero na njega 
<SilverSpace> mamu ti jebem drzi se svoje desne strane
<Mmike> ivoks, kak mislis - imaju prednost?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ko drzi smjer ima prednost
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj?
<SilverSpace> da
<Mmike> kakva je to notorna glupost sad?
<SilverSpace> samo kaj ako je zebra morao bi pjeske gurajuci proc
<SilverSpace> ako nema drugacije naznaceno
<SilverSpace> na zelenom valu na stazi ima bike prednost 
<SilverSpace> a ne auto koji skrece
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to je pravilo
<SilverSpace> nije glupost
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ivoks prica o zebri
<Mmike> pa ne kuzim ono tvoje 'ko drzi smjer'
<Mmike> jer ispada da pravilo desne strane ne postoji isto :)
<Mmike> daklem, zebra je za pjesake. Ne za bicikliste. Ukoliko nema semafora na zebri pjesak ima prednost. UVIJEK. Ukoliko je na zebri biciklist, smatra se da se ukljucuje u promet, i kao takav mora propustiti SVE.
<SilverSpace> ako bike i auto idu iatom ulicom tko ima prednost bike koji ide ravno ili auto koji skrece desno
<SilverSpace> istom*
<Mmike> Bicikl nema sto traziti na zebri (osim ako ju ne prelazi kolnikom, kao auto, te onda mora propustiti pjesake, kao i auto)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kakve su to sad gluposti? :) U kojem svemiru auto ima prednost? :) Pa naravno da bajk ima prednost!
<SilverSpace> pa rekao sam ti gore 
<SilverSpace> zebra je drugo
<SilverSpace> bike nebi ni smio na zebru i ojesacku stazu
<SilverSpace> pjesacku
<SilverSpace> **
<SilverSpace> ako nema oznake i semafora za bike
<Mmike> ne da nebi smio nego nesmije :)
 * ivoks je bio odsutan, placao doprinose zaposlenima
<ivoks> mozda i nema prednost
<Mmike> ne da 'mozda' , nego nema
<ivoks> to je manje bitno, bitno je da ga poberes jer je glup i neoprezan
<Mmike> stovise, skrsis li ga, samo djelomicno si kriv
<ivoks> to jel imao prednost ili nije je nebitno ako netko pogine
<Mmike> i to ne po zakonu o sigurnosti prometa na cestama
<Mmike> nego po zakonu o obveznim odnosima
<Mmike> ivoks, stoji, dakako
<ivoks> a ako je mutav i kriv, njegov problem
<ivoks> al onda ga sanjas
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> dodobas, ping
<Mmike> dodobas, django mi za domena.com napravi 301 i forwarda me na www.domena.com, buy default. Kako da to anpravim?
<Mmike> erm, iskljucim
<SilverSpace> inace voznja biciklom po nogostupu je 500kn
<SilverSpace> kazna
<dodobas> Mmike: uh... ima u admin sucelju onaj sites....
<dodobas> mozda je to.. :)
<SilverSpace> to se odnosi i na trg bana Jelacica
<Mmike> dodobas, nj
<Mmike> dodobas, a ak nemam admin sucelje :)
<dodobas> onda okacis taj issue na ticketin sustav :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/htc-dropboxom/111852.aspx
<SilverSpace> izgleda da se Kimi Raikkonen vraca
<ivoks> ne mozes vjerovat ovoj drzavi
<ivoks> sami mi se prisilno naplate
<ivoks> i onda ne skinu dovoljno, vec me ostave duznog 2,03kn
<SilverSpace> :)
<sale> Đorđe Simić dobio priliku voziti McLarenov bolid :-) http://www.gp1.hr/amater-vozi-mclarenov-bolid-po-silverstoneu-video/
<ivoks> strasno, strasno
<sale> lucky bastard :-)
<ivoks> dakle pan pink grapefruit je toliko los da je to nemjerljivo
<ivoks> od pakiranja, koje je pinky, preko boje koja je... neopisiva, do okusa koji je... bljutav
<jelly-home> ivoks: al tebi se nije svidjao ni Union, jelda
<ivoks> nisam probao union grapefruit
<ivoks> cuo sam od drugih da im je lose
<ivoks> koliko god ovaj PRPG (pan radler pink grapefruit) bio los, nista nije losije od ozujsko jabuke
<jelly-home> union je crvena naranca, ne grejp.
<jelly-home> zapravo lazem, imaju i jedno i drugo
<SilverSpace> evo razlike goPro http://www.dpreview.com/news/1110/GoPro/GPHero2tech.jpg
<jelly-home> oba su mi ok
<SilverSpace> sale: bas :)
<SilverSpace> grap union je najbolji od tih sranja
<jelly-home> tak nesto, da ;-)
<SilverSpace> crvena naranca je fakat sokic
<jelly-home> naravno prodaja svih tih radlera ce sad pasti na nulu do iduceg proljeca-ljeta
<SilverSpace> vec je i sad pala ljudi se vracaju na pravo pivo
<SilverSpace> hit za jedno ljeto
<jelly-home> ne vjerujem da je hit za jedno ljeto
<jelly-home> ja inace rijetko pijem bilo sto alkoholno, ali su mi radleri bas pogodili dozu, dok je vani vruce
<ivoks> nije hit za jedno ljeto
<ivoks> to je cuga za odredjeno razdoblje
<ivoks> kao i topla cokolada
<ivoks> nije bas da se pije po ljeti
<jelly-home> osim ak si prehladjen ili manijak za cokoladom
<ivoks> inace, ti radleri su super i po zimi, pri bordanju
<ivoks> uglavnom, ja bih ih povezao s fizickom aktivnoscu, vise nego sa razdobljem
<jelly-home> "pice za hidraciju"?
<jelly-home> mrmlj rusi mi se com.htc.android.mail
<ivoks> predji na k9
<jelly-home> ne znam jel se ovo da skroz disejblat
<ivoks> mail aplikacija?
<ivoks> da, kada instaliras k9, onda te pita koji je default
<ivoks> odaberes k9, i onda se ovaj drugi vise ne javlja
<jelly-home> i mora dobro raditi u landscape modu jer ovaj mobitel lici na blackberry
<jelly-home> formatom
<ivoks> pa ja ga i koristim u landscape modu
<Mmike> dodobas, ovaj tokutek se placa, i to masno :)
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> downgrade sa natty na lucid
<jelly-home> dragi de em, za koji kufer mora pisati moje ime na racunu kad placam maestrom?
<jelly-home> srdacno, kupac
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi ti cuo nocas kakvu exploziju
<Mmike> jok
<SilverSpace> JUTROS oko 3:24 sata razbojnik ili više njih su postavili eksplozivnu napravu na bankomat Zagrebačke banke u ulici Ante Topića Mimare u zagrebačkom naselju Malešnica. 
<SilverSpace> popucala stakla na okolnim zgradama
<Mmike> da, znam
<Mmike> nista cuo
<Mmike> to je jedno 800M zracne udaljenosti od mene
<Mmike> mozda kilometer
<SilverSpace> nisu odnjeli ni lipe 
<jelly-home> mora da su bili jako ljuti
<SilverSpace> sa prednje strane nema sanse uci u bankomat
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: kak ti to znas, ta informacija jos nije objavljena ? :)
<obruT> (da nisu odnijeli nista para)
<SilverSpace> obruT: gledam slike
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/otisao-john-mccarthy/111857.aspx
<jelly-home> http://groups.google.com/group/shibboleth-users/browse_thread/thread/123bd2d82822a3a7?pli=1
<ivoks> wow! success!
<ivoks> downgrade je uspio
<ivoks> vise manje trivijalno, jedino je malo zapelo oko pythona
<jelly-home> ocito nemas postgres gore ;-)
<ivoks> ah, ne pricam o downgradeu podataka
<jelly-home> ili neku drugu bazu sa ireverzibilnim promjenama sheme ili formata
<ivoks> vec o downgradeu paketa
<jelly-home> eh, lako za pakete
<ivoks> pa to sam testirao
<jelly-home> pitanje je da li _rade_
<ivoks> nisam u DB biznisu, vec u DEB biznisu :)
<jelly-home> jebes deb ako ne radi ;-)
<jelly-home> a koji alat koristis az downgrade
<ivoks> pa apt
<jelly-home> dakle samo apt-get?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> dobro, morao sam i izravno koristiti dpkg zbog python problemcica
<ivoks> ali samo za dva-tri paketa
<jelly-home> i kako si ga nagovorio da overwritea config fileove?
<ivoks> doslovno apt-get dist-upgrade
<ivoks> ha?
<jelly-home> aha, imas negdje pinning na preko 1000 da dozvoli downgrade?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> 1500 za lucid
<ivoks> 1550 za lucid-security
<ivoks> 1600 za lucid-updates
<jelly-home> "ha?" pretpostavljam znaci "ostali su mi conffiles od novije verzije"
<ivoks> 1650 za lucid-proposed
<ivoks> da, al to mi je nebitno
<jelly-home> ok
<ivoks> mislim, radis downgrade
<jelly-home> necu pitat cem to sluzi
<ivoks> ne ocekujes da se konfiguracija sama rijesi
<ivoks> i ocekujes da ces se jebat s paketima satima
<ivoks> a na kraju to prodje bezbolno
<ivoks> e sad, same servise naravno moras popravljati
<jelly-home> ne, jebat ces se sa konfiguracijom
<jelly-home> to je ok
<ivoks> pa da:)
<ivoks> to je ocekivano
<jelly-home> nisu paketi toliko strgani da bi s ejos morao s njima... ili nije bilo previse bitnih migracija
<ivoks> ne mozes vjerovat
<ivoks> dobijem racun od fine
<ivoks> pazi za sto
<ivoks> za usluge prisilne naplate
<ivoks> 227KN
<ivoks> 2 x 65 kn za prov. form. pravne podob za napl.
<ivoks> 9 x 7 kn za izracun kamata/glavnica
<ivoks> 2 x 17 kn za izvrs.iz sred. u jednoj banci
<ivoks> :)))))
<ivoks> ma ajde, neka vam bude
<ivoks> zadavit cu babu u poreznoj
<Mmike> ivoks, pa kol'ko si para ti bio duzan? :)
<ivoks> sitno
<ivoks> al po svim racunima
<Mmike> ok, that's it
<Mmike> idem danas po bezicnu tipkovnicu i misa
<Mmike> jebemti kablove!
<Mmike> i da, znam da cu za 2 tjedna tu rantati kako 'jebo baterije'
<SilverSpace> Mmike: i paket baterija
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> nek se nade
<SilverSpace> misa bezicnog ne volim
<SilverSpace> tipkovnica jos i moze proci
<SilverSpace> mis sa baterijama je pretezak i puno teze za pomicanje
<Mmike> Search results for: 0217-2QG
<Mmike> 0 results found
<Mmike> glupi lenovo
<ivoks> inace
<ivoks> ako niste znali
<ivoks> cisto postojanje IT-a u Hrvatskoj mozemo zahvaliti, osim HGK-a/HOK-u, i turistickoj zajednici
<ivoks> http://www.zakon.hr/z/341/Zakon-o-%C4%8Dlanarinama-u-turisti%C4%8Dkim-zajednicama
<jelly-home> Mmike: support.lenovo.com -> use quick path 
<Mmike> heh
<jelly-home> Članarinu turističkoj zajednici dužna je plaćati pravna i fizička osoba koja obavlja sljedeće djelatnosti: [...]  Računalno programiranje, savjetovanje i djelatnosti povezane s njima (62) – Informacijske uslužne djelatnosti ((63)
<jelly-home> ivoks: lol wut?
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> mislim, 'pa da, kaj ti jos nije jasno gdje zivis'
<ivoks> tak da znate
<ivoks> bez turzima nema ni IT
<jelly-home> harač rajo harač
<ivoks> al HOK
<ivoks> njima placam clanarinu, a ne znaju ni voditi urednu listu clanova
<ivoks> pa mi tako kazu da sam stolar
<jelly-home> pekar, lekar, apotekar
<jelly-home> ponudi im softver za listu članova ;-)
<ivoks> ma ja kuzim odakle je dosao fuckup
<ivoks> moj djed, istog imena i prezimena, je bio stolar
<ivoks> pa sad, ne znam kak su povezali moj oib s time, al dobro
<ivoks> ne da mi ih se niti zvat
<SilverSpace> wtf
<jelly-home> pa ime+prezime je unique key ;-)
<SilverSpace> jel tko na amisu 
<SilverSpace> ovdje
<Mmike> jelly, al' vidi clanak2 (ili 3?)
<SilverSpace> ti amisevci su dosadni ko djecje gliste
<Mmike> pise da placas samo ako radis nesto sto ima veze, posredno ili neposredno, s turizmom
<Mmike> znaci, ako radis web site slasticarnici, placas
<Mmike> ako programiras nadzor rudnika u trepci, ne placas
<ivoks> ne znam ja
<ivoks> ja samo znam da ja placam to
<Mmike> ja gledam sad, ne placam
<Mmike> knjigovodja mi ne salje da to moram
<ivoks> ma to su te samo zaboravili
<ivoks> doci ce ti prisilna naplata
<ivoks> 'Dajte nam 800kn ili zivot'
<jelly-home> Mmike: a jesi u turistickom mjestu
<ivoks> u zagrebu je
<ivoks> isto kao i ja
<jelly-home> cek, tebi je obrt u zg prijavljen
<ivoks> da
<jelly-home> pa zas ;-)
<ivoks> ja sam prijavljen u zg
<jelly-home> ah
<ivoks> komplicirano
<ivoks> morao bi sve preseliti na murter
<ivoks> a onda nekako vise nisi ozbiljan za lokalne firme
<ivoks> misle da nisi sposoban il sto
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> zvao knjigovodju
<Mmike> i veli ona, da ,placa se
<ivoks> jer samo ekipa iz zagreba, i samo ekipa koja je zavrsila fer, valjda zna :)
<Mmike> ako si dobio rjesenje da moras placati
<Mmike> ako nisi, ne placas
<jelly-home> decentralizacijo moja
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> ja nisam dobio rjesenje :)
<ivoks> krumpiru
<ivoks> nevjerojatno
<Mmike> ivoks, ici cu za jedno mjesec dana u poreznu da vidim bas koliko sam duzan jos
<ivoks> za koji sam k onda ja dobio rjesenje?
<jelly-home> Mmike: a rjesenja se izvlace iz sesira svaki utorak u 19:00 na drugom programu!
<Mmike> pa cu bas vidjet dal' ima te stavke
<drj_cro> Mmike: sad kad te ivoks prijavi tak da i tebi posalju :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, jok, posalju ti ga na adresu pravne osobe
<ivoks> ma necu uopce razmisljat o tome
<ivoks> placat cu dok ne ostanem bez kruha i vode
<ivoks> a onda ce doci ljuti studenti filozofskog fakulteta i prozivati me tajkunom i lopovom
<jelly-home> di je njihovo besplatno skolovanje!!!1
<ivoks> nabijem ih lijene
<ivoks> pravi studenti ce uciti, nece strajkati
<ivoks> izvolte, faks kosta 50.000kn
<ivoks> drzavna banka daje beskamatni kredit
<ivoks> zavrsite u roku, super, dug ce se prebiti s vasim poslodavcem
<ivoks> nezavrsite u roku, svaka godina je 1% kamata
<SilverSpace> uh
<ivoks> odete van radit, super, jos uvijek ste duzni 50.000kn
 * jelly-home bi imao 10% kamate
<ivoks> imate sami za studij, super, kad se zaposlite dobijete 50.000kn olaksica
<jelly-home> da je zavrsio ;-)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ti kaj sad strajkaju nece nikada otici van jer su preljeni
<ivoks> i eto, svi mogu studirat
<ivoks> SilverSpace: a di ce otici sa diplomom filozofskog fakulteta?
<ivoks> s jedne grbace, na drugu, HZZ
<SilverSpace> u sabor
<ivoks> 30.10. idem na put, a 30.10. mi prestaje vrijediti kreditna kartica
<ivoks> vec vidim osmijehe u hotelu
<SilverSpace> ivoks: pa kaj ne dobijes karticu prije
<ivoks> pa eto, mozda je i stigla
<ivoks> al ja nisam u zagrebu
<ivoks> zvat cu doma kasnije da vidim
<Mmike> jel' ce to crocop opet izgubit? :)
<ivoks> Svakom korisniku RBA Master BusinessCard revolving kreditne kartice u suradnji s Uniqa osiguranjem d.d. poklanjamo policu osiguranja koja uključuje:
<ivoks> putno zdravstveno osiguranje korisnika kreditne kartice tijekom putovanja izvan Hrvatske
<ivoks> pokriće nužnih troškova nastalih uslijed kašnjenja zrakoplova ili prtljage tijekom putovanja izvan Hrvatske
<ivoks> osiguranje u slučaju smrti uslijed nezgode.
<ivoks> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/page/2011/10/25/0389006.html?pos=n0
<ivoks> Kad je u Hrvatckoj prvi put žena...
<ivoks> Hrvatckoj
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kad je to 
<Mmike> nezna,m sad nesto na indexu preletio
<Mmike> nemam pojma u biti
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/moamer-gadafi-jos-uvijek-mrtav/579144.aspx
<Mmike> hehe :)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bl6RJyZdBSU
<SilverSpace> lol
<sale> ivoks: imas i daft hands verziju http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPq1_9DsLKk
<ivoks> ovoj verziji koju sam ja postao fali samo jedno
<ivoks> odnosno, ima previse toga :)
<sale> :-)
<SilverSpace> http://youtu.be/KPZzFXxofbg?t=16s
<SilverSpace> :))))
<ivoks> evo ga
<ivoks> 14:55
<ivoks> javni sluzbenici se polako odjavljuju sa skypea
<dodobas> nasa uprava na faksu... ode oko 13i50 ....
<dodobas> dodje oko 9...
<dodobas> i onda je tlaka ako moraju ostati do 14i30... koje su to drame
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> ivoks, lol :) :)
<Mmike> nisam to nikad tako gledao, moram priznati
<Mmike> al' fakat, lista mi je najbujnija od cca 9:30 do cca 13 :)
<ivoks> ja vise nemam ni jednog sluzbenika online
<ivoks> sve privatnici
<ivoks> ili ekipa koja radi za privatnike
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3e6tzcrZtw
<ivoks> dresura
<ivoks> a nagrada... strasno
<jelly-home> http://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/06/17/falsehoods-programmers-believe-about-names/
<ivoks> ne kuzim clanak
<SilverSpace> https://p.twimg.com/Acl-ooGCQAAhjnF.jpg
<Mmike> glupi tomcat
<Mmike> nemre imat jednu aplikaciju na portu 1 a drugu na portu 2
<ajhi> Mmike: s cim se ti to sve bavis kad se susreces s tomcatom pa djangom pa ovo pa ono
<Mmike> ajhi, sistemasim u megavelikom hosting provideru
<Mmike> pa klijenti imaju svakojakih zelja
<Mmike> inace sam radio puno s tomcatom prije
<Mmike> eh, kad sam se bavio dbadministracijom samo i jedino :/
<ajhi> Mmike: u kojem
<ajhi> Mmike: da znam di da ne uzimam hosting
<ajhi> :P
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> neces, pre skupi su :)
<Mmike> managed serveri od 300-500 dolara mjesecno na gore :)
<ajhi> kod nas ili vani to?
<Mmike> vani
<ajhi> imas radno vrijeme ili cijeli dan radis
<ajhi> ili po projektu
<SilverSpace> ne gnjavi ga vis da radi :D
<Mmike> po projektu? :) :)
<Mmike> dodjes, radis 8 sati, odes :)
<Mmike> imas tickete, rokas po njima :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: dobro, al za tu cijenu mogu jebat sistemca u glavu? :-)
<Mmike> :P
<jelly-home> u mozak, ajde
<Mmike> kuzis
<Mmike> lik hoce tomcat kak on hoce
<Mmike> i kaj sad ja tu njemu imam objasnjavat kaj je context kaj je connector kaj je valve
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> jebu u mozak :0
<jelly-home> kaj, dignes dva komada i nikom nista
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> al' onda jedan nije svejstan drugog
<Mmike> i manager po kojem klika mu ne radi nist :)
<jelly-home> a joooj mora imat dva razlicita managera...!
<jelly-home> bolje ovak, pa kad se tomcat smota nek treba restartati obje aplikacije odjednom
<neuroman> nda
<neuroman> jebo mene blesavog kaj citam index
<neuroman> bolje da instaliram nagios na debian i podesavam ga da radi s win strojevima
<neuroman> podjednako glupo gubljenje vremena...
<jelly-home> koji snmp agent koristis na windowsima
<neuroman> nikoji, kad sam vidio kak je debian nagios paket strgan, isntalirao sam spiceworks
<neuroman> it just works
<neuroman> instalirao
<Mmike> kaj je strgano?
<SilverSpace> http://www.webupd8.org super sajt
<jelly-home> neuroman: kak je strgan?  Mi ga koristimo na poslu, ali nisam ja slagao pa ne znam
<Mmike> bas i mene zanima i mi ga koristimo intenzivno
<jelly-home> ali nisam pitao za host, nego sto imas na windows strani
<jelly-home> (evo zadnji sms mi je poslao pred 7 minuta, znaci radi ;-)
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> no SMS for me, samo mailovi :)
<ivoks> nestade
<ivoks> provali da je potrgano i ode
<Mmike> :)
<neuroman> jelly ma moras rucno krpati konfiguraciju, ono sto je u originalu vec podeseno
<neuroman> ono sto na redhatu radi out of the box jer nisu mijenjali putanje bez veze, a da se ne promijene putanje i u conf datotekama
<jelly-home> neuroman: imas mozda bug numbere za to?
<neuroman> normallno da se sve to da posloziti, ali ne da mis e kad imam rjesenje koje radi
<neuroman> a googlanjem sam vidio da se ljudi godinama na to zale
<neuroman> dakle godinama se to paketaru nije dalo pokrpati
<Mmike> neuroman, nagios radi out of the box na redhatu?!
<Mmike> cudno
<Mmike> kak'  to da munin ne radi
<Mmike> neuroman, kaj je potrgano ,rizu mu, meni sve radi ok
<jelly-home> Mmike: iz prve, bez konfiguracije?
<Mmike> mislim da da
<Mmike> iako nisam to instalirao stoljece
<Mmike> munin isto
<ivoks> kad god mi netko kaze da neki servis radi out of the box na redhatu, znam da sere
<ivoks> prvo i osnovno, redhat namjerno slaze pakete da ne rade po instalaciji :)
<ivoks> jer ideja je da administrator zna to sam sloziti
<ivoks> dok debian pokusava biti susretljiviji
<Mmike> tough words
<Mmike> neuroman, ja kad sam bio njegovih godina imao sam postovanja vise prema starijima :)
<neuroman> lol
<neuroman> pa normalno da moras osnovne stvari iskonfigurirati, ali se bar conf datoteke nalaze tamo gdje ih se poziva u drugim conf datotekama:)
<jelly-home> ivoks: namjerno?  Koliko sam vidio oni ostave stogod je upstream dao kao primjer, pa ak radi radi
<ivoks> oni ne diraju conf file
<ivoks> tako je
<ivoks> ali niti debian ne radi drugacije
<jelly-home> nije to namjerno ne radi, nego vise boli nas djon
<ivoks> problem je sto *upstream* pretpostavlja pathove
<jelly-home> a debian... ajme
<neuroman> pa debian ne promijeni conf file, samo hiti datoteke na drugo mjesto:)
<ivoks> odnosno, ne stavlja path u Makefile
<neuroman> pa si ih ti trazi i podesavaj conf file:)
<jelly-home> sto Debian radi jako ovisi o maintaineru
<Mmike> ma jeboga riza
<Mmike> cek
<ivoks> i onda ako ga iskompjaliras sa --prefix=/opt/gola/ovca, softver ne radi
 * Mmike ide instalirat nagios
<neuroman> ok, maintainer nagios paketa za debian:)
<ivoks> opet
<neuroman> mmike gle, sve je radilo uz manja podesavanja osim win nadzora:)
<ivoks> ako upstram u conf stavi /usr/local/bin/pero
<Mmike> win nadzor?
<neuroman> e ali tu toliko toga nije radilo da mi se nije dalo:)
<ivoks> onda maintainer mora *popraviti* upstram u ${prefix}/bin/pero
<Mmike> a sto nadzires na windowsima?
<neuroman> nadzor win strojeva
<ivoks> to je bug u upstreamu, ne u debianu
<Mmike> e, sto?
<neuroman> mmike pa puknes agenta na win stroj
<jelly-home> Mmike: za pocetak tcp servise i zauzece diska
<jelly-home> neuroman: KOJEG AGENTA
<neuroman> jelly a onog kojeg su preporucili u nagios dokumentaciji:)
<neuroman> bas se vise sjecam
<jelly-home> neuroman: znaci onog free, ok
<jelly-home> to te pitam
<neuroman> a do jutra nisam uz stroj na kojem imam install fileove
<jelly-home> rdp
<neuroman> mada ne mogu nista reci protiv njega
<jelly-home> nama se relativno cesto zblesi na 2003 i 2008
<jelly-home> a sad i imamo samo 2003 i 2008
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> fak
<Mmike> zaboravim da windowsi imaju i servere
<jelly-home> Mmike: ti zivis u zemlji nedodjiji gdje nema servisa na windowsima, eh
<jelly-home> drugi se jebu sa AD-om, Sharepointom Exchangeom MSSQL ovoono
<neuroman> ma on zivi u maloj lijepoj trzisnoj nisi
<Mmike> da, da
<Mmike> znam
<Mmike> jbg :)
<neuroman> nije svjestan kak mu je lijepo
<jelly-home> valjda 80% vendora u .hr radi na windows platformi... ostalih 18% radi u javi
<Mmike> lol :)
<neuroman> u takvom okruzenju bih i ja isao pokrpati te config fileove
<jelly-home> ostavljam mogucnost da 2% radi stvarno nes na unixu
<Mmike> nagios3 paket hoce sambu
<Mmike> svasta
<neuroman> ovak dok sam majstor rasvjete i zvuka u dvorani za sastanke...
<neuroman> odrzavam nokia bb i iphone platformu smartphonea...
<neuroman> a usput ponesto stignem i na racunalima raditi...
<neuroman> preferiram sto brza rjesenja...
<Mmike> neuroman, daklem, kaj si ti morao mrdat?
<Mmike> instaliralo se sve samo
<Mmike> nist nije gnjavilo
<jelly-home> i radi?
<Mmike> samo me password za nagiosadmin pitalo
<Mmike> naravno da radi
<Mmike> uh
<Mmike> sad vidim da mi koristimo preprastari nagios :/
<Mmike> al' prepreprastari
<Mmike> pa u biti i nije tak preprastari
<neuroman> pa nagios je prastar
<Mmike> neuroman, neznam sto je tu bilo sporo, apt-get install nagios3
<Mmike> i sve radi
<Mmike> kaj te bedira?
<jelly-home> <judd> Package: nagios3 on i386 -- lenny: 3.0.6-4~lenny2; lenny-security: 3.0.6-4~lenny2; lenny-backports: 3.2.1-2~bpo50+1; squeeze: 3.2.1-2; sid: 3.2.3-3; wheezy: 3.2.3-3
<neuroman> mmike i nadzires neki windows stroj?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> kaj da nadzierm?
<Mmike> sugestiju
<neuroman> pa pukni agenta
<neuroman> i daj nagiosu da radi kaj defaultno vec ima
<neuroman> zauzece diska recimo
<neuroman> to je najtrivijalniji dio
<jelly-home> ni nemas puno vise ;-)
<jelly-home> cpu usage na windowsima je cudan
<Mmike> sekundu, bitte
<neuroman> ma uzmi i dvije
<Mmike> dblah
<Mmike> nesh sam napravio s vboxom i nit jedne windoze mi se nece pokrenit
<Mmike> nekakav addons nisam instalirao
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> and windows work!
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> nsclient++ ne radi u windowsima koje imam
<Mmike> rusi se
<Mmike> hrpu gresaka baca
<Mmike> al' ne kuzim, neuro
<Mmike> imas onaj nt.cfg
<Mmike> napravis profile
<Mmike> i kaj?
<Mmike> idem se tusnut i na pivu nekud
<civija> ekipa ima li itko od vas broj mobitela ili neki e-mail od Hmmz0ra?
<Mmike> ja bi naso negdje mozda
<SilverSpace> http://www.datamation.com/open-source/linux-malware-are-we-there-yet-1.html
<hbogner> pozdrav
<neuroman> mmike samo ti i dalje pokusavaj to dotjerati do kraja:)
<Mmike> neuroman, koje?
<SilverSpace> hm mislim da je tekst bezveze
<neuroman> da nadzires windowse iz angiosa:)
<neuroman> nagiosa
<neuroman> nemoj stati na 10% i reci to radi
<Mmike> neuroman, velim ti da mi onaj nagios++ ne radi na mojim windowsima
<Mmike> a da mi se sad da istrazivati zakaj ne radi - neda
<Mmike> al' ne kuzim di je bed
<Mmike> i kakve si pathove morao mijenjati
<Mmike> config fileovi su jasni, i sve sto treba je windows-servis koji zna nagiosu pljunuti sto ga ovaj pita
<Mmike> plain and simple
<neuroman> ja cu i dalje pijuckati radler uz spiceworks koji radi jsut like that
<neuroman> mmike gle kad mi je poceo bacati geeske u pathovima ja sam rekao isto sto i ti sad za nsclient++:)
<neuroman> prestar sam za mazohizam
<hbogner> smrc, odes do mehanicara s jednim problemom, on ti nadje jos jedan i vratis se doma praznih dzepova :(
<Mmike> neuroman, kakve greske u pathovima? :)
<Mmike> neuroman, nsclient++ se rusi, general protection faultovi, slanje microsoftu memory dumpova i ino
<Mmike> pretpostavljam da je to do mojih windowsa, al' mi se fakat neda sad instaliravati nove
<Mmike> ovo s pathovima je vise tvoja greska, rekao bih
<SilverSpace> hbogner: zasto si isao do mehanicara? 
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, manzeta na prednjem ljevom kotacu i kugla takodjer
<SilverSpace> aa oce to
<hbogner> sad jos moram smislit kaj za zimu
<hbogner> gume kupovat ili ...
<hbogner> ili smao lance pa ih imat u gepeku ili kaj vec se moze...
<Mmike> gume kupovat
<Mmike> svakako
<Mmike> ili se vozit k'o tetka
<Mmike> tak da te mrzi cijeli grad kad malo kise padne
<Mmike> jer ti se sklize
<hbogner> znaci idem u sloveniju
<Mmike> pa vidi dobro dal' ti se isplati to
<hbogner> vidjet cu, imam ekipu u karlovcu i tmao mi je vulkanizer
<Mmike> ja sam bio u slo
<Mmike> i prosao sam jeftinije zato kaj mi carinik oprostio PDV
<Mmike> al' da nije prosao bih mozda 200njak kuna jeftinije sve skup
<hbogner> kad to? cura uzela prosle godine i bilo jeftinije nego kod nas
<Mmike> pa velim
<Mmike> ovisi o gumi
<Mmike> kod nas je montaza + balans 450 kuna
<Mmike> guma+montaz+balans
<Mmike> a u sloveniji je 45 eura
<Mmike> pa sad racunaj
<hbogner> imam ja jeftinije vulkanizera u karlovcu :D
<Mmike> lazem, 40 eura
<hbogner> a kolko te dosle 4 gume?
<ivoks> kakva montaza i balans?
<ivoks> kojem ti to vulkanizeru ides?
<ivoks> to je kod mene badava kad kupim gume
<Mmike> ivoks, lol, badava, kak' ne :)
<ivoks> je
<ivoks> gume kupis
<ivoks> ne moras ici vulkanizeru ako neces, dobijes gume
<ivoks> ako hoces, oni ti ih monitoraju i balansiraju
<Mmike> i kol'ko dodju te gume?
<ivoks> jasno mi je da ti to nece napraviti badava na gumama od 150kn
<Mmike> tj, daj url
<ivoks> u sibeniku sam na proljece stavio ljetne gume
<Mmike> hbogner, oko 150 eura me doslo 
<ivoks> kupio gume prek telefona, poslali ih iz zagreba
<ivoks> dosao, pokupio, lik mi dao broj vulkanizera
<Mmike> od toga je 30 eura bio DDV koji sam dobio nazad
<ivoks> otisao, lik digo auto, zamijenio gume, balansirao
<Mmike> ivoks, well, to je tak na selu mozda, u zagrebu nema toga :)
<ivoks> i jos si je uzeo stare
<ivoks> ima i u zagrebu
<Mmike> di?
<ivoks> kad kupis dobru gumu
<ivoks> a ne Sava
<Mmike> ah
<Mmike> :) ne trollaj onda
<ivoks> nije trolanje
<Mmike> "to je kod mene badava"
<Mmike> to je trollanje
<ivoks> to je trolanje kao i 'ja sam platio balansiranje'
<ivoks> ja ga ne placam
<ivoks> kao i kad kupis vertu telefon
<ivoks> servisi su uvijek badava
<ivoks> cijena proizvoda pokriva njegove nedostatke
<Mmike> :) pricas gluposti, to je moj point :)
<Mmike> 'kakva montaza i balans'
<Mmike> na to se odnosi, jel
<Mmike> sam si rekao 'ne jeftine gume', daklem, ne trollaj :)
<ivoks> i kad ti kazem da ja to nisam nikad platio, ti kazes da trolam?
<Mmike> i ti bi platio balans da imas manji auto :)
<Mmike> ne, trollas kad kazes 'kojem ti to vulkanizeru ides'
<ivoks> netocno
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> ne to
<Mmike> nego cijeli koncept :)
<Mmike> sveobuhvatno tvoje izlaganje je trollavo
<ivoks> placas to zbog gume
<ivoks> ne zbog velicine auta
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> mislis da te nisu pustili zato sto imas srebrni dizl? :)
<ivoks> onak
<ivoks> Za gume kupljene u našim POSLOVNICAMA i SERVISIMA poklanjamo Vam BESPLATNU MONTAŽU I BALANSIRANJE 
<ivoks> http://www.autokreso.hr/gumeinaplatci/cjnacplgume.php
<Mmike> hbogner, uglavnom, dobro vidi jel' ti se isplati. ja jos nisam nit PDV platio (pustilo me na carini) tak da sam usparao oko 450 kuna, nije puno, al' nije nit malo
<ivoks> prvi koji sam nasao
<Mmike> ivoks, i sava gume isto? :) ili samo velike gume?
<ivoks> i sava gume
<ivoks> al sava gume imaju samo za scootere :)
<hbogner> ok budem jos sve ispitao
<Mmike> pre super su mi ti ducani koji cijenike imaju u .xlsu :)
<Mmike> ivoks, iste cijene k'o u vulkalu
<Mmike> sava eskimo s3 - 450 kuna
<Mmike> s tim da je to u vulkalu cijena s balansom i montazom
<Mmike> 390 je  bez toga
<Mmike> (ili tak nekak)
<Mmike> vulkal je jos ocaniji od auto krese, ti opce nemaju cijene na webuy
<Mmike> tak da to kaj ti dobijes na poklon je, bez brige, uracunato u cijenu gume :)
<Mmike> sad FAKAT odem na pivo
<SilverSpace> http://hr.wordpress.org/
<Mmike> macke ne vole davea clarkea
<SilverSpace> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2011-10-26
<dodobas> yello
<ivoks> jutro
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: jes' vido http://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/PostgreSQL_Conference_Europe_Talks_2011
<ivoks> ti bokca
<ivoks> gledam ova imena i nije mi jasno koji k ljudi puse kad daju djeci imena
<ivoks> Afrodita
<ivoks> bozica pozude
<ivoks> :D
<dodobas> dobro da nije Afrodit :)
<ivoks> a ova jadna cura ima i dva prezimena
<ivoks> jedno smjesnije od drugog
<ivoks> fakat nije imala srece
<dodobas> ima jedna na bazama Ina Zlojutro :D
<ivoks> imam ja ovdje jednu Gulaš
<dodobas> Martin Mašina :)
<ivoks> ili Fusić
<jelly-home> sta fali fusicu
<dodobas> zamisli da se zoves... Kita Pušić
<ivoks> pa ono fuss
<ivoks> fusic
<jelly-home> pa, al' nije Fušić neg Fusić
<ivoks> ne fuš, vec fuss (eng.)
<ivoks> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/fuss
<jelly-home> taj se čita fas (kratko, zatvoreno a)
<ivoks> ah dobro, odustajem :)
<jelly-home> i bolje
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, proslo :)
<ivoks> a joj, sporog li linka ovdje u VZ-u
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: da ali... prezentacije su ok za procitati
<MmikeDOMA> hm
<MmikeDOMA> glup sam
<MmikeDOMA> nisam to nit skuzio
<MmikeDOMA> brb
<dodobas> cool http://freakz.info/2011/10/14/scary-halloween-pumpkin-carvings/
<Mmike> http://www.damnlol.com/i/3d898e24b2e9f5ca25fa5bd7295e830e.jpg
<ivoks> dalmatino, dalmatino...
<ivoks> u tri trake vozis lipo
<Mmike> Jel' netko koristio kad InfoBright?
<Mmike> column oriented nadostuk na mysql?
<ivoks> dalmatino, dalmatino...
<ivoks> zeljo svakog kooperanta
<ivoks> :D :D
<Mmike> lol :)
<ivoks> tko nema, svakako nabaviti zadnji album od TBF-a
<ivoks> ne slusam takvu vrstu muzike, al ovi tekstovi su presmijesni
<neuromanc> jutro
<neuromanc>  istječe mi maxtv i maxadsl, na koga bi se bilo pametno prebaciti?
<dodobas> tko je dostupan
<neuromanc> eh to samo nebo zna...
<neuromanc> uglavnom su svi, ali...
<Mmike> neuromanc, amis
<Mmike> aha, maxtv
<Mmike> neznam onda
<Mmike> ne gledam telku, pa mi to nije bitno
<Mmike> pazi manual od infobrigtha:
<Mmike> Cachedir Path to the directory where temporary files will be created and stored. Should be
<Mmike>         located on a fast drive, possibly not the same as the data. Allow at least 100 GB of free
<Mmike>        space (depending on database size).
<Mmike> Note: The Cachedir option is disabled when the Datadir option is chosen. To change
<Mmike> Cachedir, rerun the postconfig utility and do not choose Datadir.
<Mmike> svasta :)
<neuromanc> mmike tesko da imaju tv u popovaci...
<neuromanc> ne gledam niti ja ali treba mi za klince...
<dodobas> hebo, kod mene kod kvaternikovog trga... samo supci
<dodobas> i reselelri supaka
<Mmike> ahahaah, i onda poslije pise 'Cachedir' - this is a mandatory parametar :)
<ivoks> opet!
<ivoks> opet taj hecimovic
<ivoks> vec mu i broj znam
<obruT> sto s hecimovicem ?
<ivoks> lik ima isti broj mobitela kao i ja, samo sto zavrsava sa 499, umjesto 199
<ivoks> i svako malo me zovu
<obruT> 4 i 1 su dosta blizu :)
<ivoks> da, i na tipkovnici i kao oznaka
<ivoks> sad je jedan zvao 'e, mirsad iz bosne je'
<obruT> sva sreca pa je samo jedan mirsad u bosni pa nije bed
<ivoks> pa obicno ljudima kazem da je krivi broj, da samo nazovu 499
<ivoks> mogao bi kontaktirati tog hecimovica i traziti naknadu za posao tajnice
<SilverSpace> pazi da on nebi onda trazio za dusevne boli
<ivoks> Bivši nogometaš minhenskog Bayerna Michael Sternkopf završio je početkom tjedna u bolnici zbog takozvanog 'sindroma pregorenosti'
<SilverSpace> kad ga tvoji klijenti slucajno nazovu :)
<ivoks> zanimljiv prijevod 'burn out'
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ja svojim klijentima ne pisem broj na papiric
<ivoks> on to ocito radi s obzirom da ljudi cesto misle da broj zavrsava sa 199
<SilverSpace> pregorenosti kaj je to
<ivoks> pa misle da ja muljam
<ivoks> burn out
<ivoks> burn out je sindrom/bolest/dogadjaj koji se gotovo nikad ne desava u hrvatskoj
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> "Nisam više bio u mogućnosti raditi svoj posao. Zaista sam uživao u poslu, ali nikako se nisam uspijevao odmoriti", rekao je 41-godišnji Sternkopf, koji je u ponedjeljak završio u Klinici Maxa Grundiga u blizini Baden Badena. 
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/d2IN1w
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/RBQM8n
<SilverSpace> evo veca slika
<SilverSpace> hebote deset godina proslo od izlaska windows XP 
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/funbox/funtime/156110/U-knjizi-za-osmi-razred-linkovi-na-porno-stranice.html
<jelly> ivoks: de si mirsade...!!
<SilverSpace> jelly: bolan mirsade disi :)
<Mmike> Pobogu, Thunderdbirde!
<Mmike> Svi su mi folderi namjesteni kao 'download for offline usage!'
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/miami-bikini-lokalno-natjecanje--pogledajte-koja-djevojka-ima-bolje-tijelo-/983221/
<ivoks> ah, i ja cu na floridu za koji dan
<SilverSpace> http://tv.jutarnji.hr/video/show/1fbdefe6b0fe61dd3e557f293ed4e30c
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> u Orlandu je vlaznije nego sto je u Dar Es Salamu
<Mmike> uzas
<SilverSpace> chaky: ping
<SilverSpace> sa cime ti radis HDR 
<ivoks> da, hebiga
<ivoks> florida
<ivoks> nekako mi se cini da mi se nece svidjeti
<Mmike> SilverSpace, qtsfpgui
<Mmike> nelos skroz
<Mmike> qtpfsgui u biti :)
<Mmike> Ali ako od jpegova radis to, ocekuj losnjikave HDRove
<Mmike> a sa RAWom mosh probat pseudo-hdr napravit, ok zna ispast
<Mmike> veliki iSO ce ti isto ubiti HDR
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da bas sa time probam
<jelly> a sa cim vi _gledate_ HDR?
<Mmike> jelly, :P
<Mmike> jelly, HDR se ne gleda, moras ga prvo tonemapirati :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGhKyWYx7oM
<jelly> mislim, nemam EIZO monitor sa 10 bita po boji, niti mi se da svaku sliku printati...
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol
<Mmike> jelly, napravis tonemap pa ga gledas, bogara mu :)
<jelly> ...
<jelly> di je tu onda HD :-)
<jelly> cek, lik to dira prstima
<jelly> Mmike: bonus za domaci jezik, ipak svi oni engleski sto jedu nagu nisu tako zanimljivi
<ivoks> o svsta
<jelly> negdje je bio lik sa cricket grafovima tezine lika koji se uspio navici na nagu jolokiu, pa je izgubio 10 kila kroz 12 mjeseci
<jelly> prvo nije skuzio zasto, pa je onda uspio korelirati da se slaze s tim kad je poceo tamanit tu ljutu papricicu
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tRq8ExAHzk
<ivoks> nije to nis
<ivoks> veselje pocinje na wc-u :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ovaj mali komad pozdero
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9cB6Tu5_28
<ivoks> ova si ih trlja u oci
<neuromanc> ajoj
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgzJmBkVpco&feature=related
<Mmike> ovaj je lud
<SilverSpace> pa koji je normalan da zdere to
<Mmike> ha, cuj
<Mmike> ja jako volim ljuto
<Mmike> onak, JAKO :)
<Mmike> moja cura umire od malo papra :)
 * obruT obozava ljuto
<SilverSpace> Mmike: i ja volim ljuto
<SilverSpace> ali mi ne pada napamet pozderat papriku samo tako
<Mmike> lik mi je poslao dbdumpve kriptirane sa des3 kroz openssl
<Mmike> pa vot d fak :)
<jelly> da bude sigurno
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/zagreb/taxi-cammeo-uhvatio-laznjaka-zagrebackim-ulicama-clanak-340187
<Mmike> SilverSpace, moras ipak bit veci debil da sjednes na motor, rekao bih
<Mmike> pa ljudi to rade i gustaju u tome
<Mmike> sto ces :) cudan svijet :0
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ??
<SilverSpace> nemas pojma koji je gust voziti motor
<Mmike> imam, imam
<Mmike> al' meni moja glava bitnija
<Mmike> motor = glava u torbi
<Mmike> ne toliko zbog tvoje greske, vise zbog debila oko tebe
<Mmike> (dakako, tvoja greska nikako nije iskljucena)
<SilverSpace> a u autu ti nije glava u torbi
<SilverSpace> i to jos sa sava gumama
<Mmike> nit blizu
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> kak bi bila, jebemu? :)
<Mmike> sa 60 na sat ako se zaletis u zid, u autu, polomit ces se
<SilverSpace> ako
<Mmike> sa 60 na sat ako se zaletis u zid na motoru ,ubit ces se
<Mmike> a nije ako :)
<Mmike> tak je :)
<Mmike> u autu si vezan, i to sve, mosh se drzat, zgrcit, i tak
<Mmike> na motoru kad odletis, odletio si
<SilverSpace> ako spavam doma u krevetu i tu mogu poginuti od ludog susjeda
<Mmike> da, a mozda i meteor padne na zemlju :)
<Mmike> glupi openssl
<Mmike> tek kad odkriptira sve kaze 'envelope fail'
<neuromanc> lol
<deni> Mmike: si tu?
<Mmike> tu
<deni> e taman kada sam te pitao skuzio zasto mi replikacija ne sljaka
<deni> hot standby nije bio ukljucen
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> xxx standby
<deni> :D
<SilverSpace> amis je preskup
<deni> Mmike: ako sam prije rsyncao i pg_xlog a tek sada sam dodao exclude u rsync skriptu jer mogu taj folder isprazniti samo?
<deni> na replikaciji jel
<Mmike> mozes
<Mmike> ugasi postgres prvo
<deni> taj cluster je zgasen da
<ivoks> ahahaha
<ivoks> dokle je doslo 'hakiranje'
<ivoks> pitanje: Kako sloziti da mi se automatski mounta windows share
<Mmike> deni, yeps, kad ga ugasis, onda postgres sam napravi CHECKPOINT i ono sto jeu wal logovima postaje nebitno
<deni> XD
<Mmike> a kad pokrenes slave on ce se sam spojiti na master i cupati iz postojecih logova sto mu treba
<ivoks> odgovor: Stavi 'mount ....' naredbu u skriptu i stavi da se automatski pokrece kada se logiras'
<Mmike> gud, gud :0
<ivoks> tko ne vjeruje
<jelly> ivoks: niko nije rekao da je to optimalan odgovor!
<ivoks> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=7812&p=34258
<deni> :d
<deni> to je custom rjesenje
<deni> danas bi to vjerojatno nazvali dizajnerskim rjesejem :D
<deni> jer je fensy
<deni> i custom
<deni> :D
<ivoks> gle, deresh je aktivan na forumu :D
<jelly> ne derem
<Mmike> misilm
<Mmike> ja imam tak slozene mountove na curinom laptopu
<Mmike> kad dodje doma klikne 'doma.bat'
<Mmike> kad dodje kod staraca klikne 'starci.bat'
<ivoks> pa sta nisi slozio automount onda
<jelly> ivoks: ja imam na poslu autofs i to je grozno nepouzdano sa samba shareovima u domeni
<ivoks> a mislim, sto god ti pase
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> krivo
<Mmike> brijao sam da se radi o windozama kao osu :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ma winXP ima na laptopu tom, neda se krstis
<Mmike> krstis
<Mmike> krsstit!
<Mmike> mater :)
<ivoks> tko, cura?
<Mmike> da :)
<ivoks> kaj nije rekla wwwwooooooooooowwwww na unity? :)
<Mmike> je, na desktopu :)
<Mmike> oce windoze na laptopu
<Mmike> a to je onaj mali drekavi acer
<Mmike> sa atomom
<Mmike> di baterija traje preko 7 sati
<ivoks> aha
<Mmike> pa backupirat to traje cijelu noc dok partimage napravi sve kaj treba, pa mi se nije dalo :)
<ivoks> tko je ovaj cooleech?
<ivoks> joj, idem rucak raditi
<Mmike> sto finog se kuha?
<SilverSpace> uh forum nism pogledao citavu vjecnost
<dodobas> SilverSpace: nemas beda... nije nitko :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: osim sale 
<jelly> eh, ovi googleovci su mnogo duhoviti... "funkcionalnost potrebna za cisco vpn client je dodana u verziji ICS, zatvaramo bug report"
<jelly> odmah idem pisati HTC-u da kad ce taj ICS (Android 4.0) doci na moj uredjaj 
<SilverSpace> nikad mozda i prije
<neuromanc> jel ima ovdeje neki sap maher?
<neuromanc> ovdje
<jelly> SAP kao business workflow/CRM/ORM/kufer framework oko kojeg moraš ponovo izgraditi poslovne procese u cijeloj firmi iznova?
<SilverSpace> what sap
<jelly> ERP, i još kojekakve kratice
<jelly> SilverSpace: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SAP_ERP
<Mmike> yeps, sap je super ultra mega magla  koja se zna dobro probat :)
<Mmike> https://sites.google.com/a/cs.berkeley.edu/cs186-sp11/assignments/a1-2
<Mmike> eh :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/zagreb/prekidamo-blokadu-jer-rasipamo-energiju-pogresnom-mjestu-clanak-340227
<neuromanc> je, taj sap
<neuromanc> a gle, nekakav erp mora imati svaka firma
<neuromanc> kad se gradi nova firma nije lose uzeti sap
<neuromanc> a ima sap puno svojih prednosti
<neuromanc> je da je ruzan ko smrt...
<neuromanc> a da je zasnovan na cobolu...
<neuromanc> no boze moj...
<Mmike> ? :)
<Mmike> moja firma nema erp :)
<Mmike> neuromanc, ima toliko dobrih slobodnih ERP rjesenja, ne vidim fakat potrebu za SAPom
<Mmike> osim ako nisi kras, pliva, ili tako sto
<neuromanc> mmike tako sto sam
<neuromanc> PharmaS
<neuromanc> moras imati validirane poslovne procese da bi uopce radio lijekove
<neuromanc> a SAP ih ima validirano globalno
<neuromanc> ako imas SAP, kad ti dodje inspekcija kaze ok
<ivoks> prvo i osnovno, SAP je ime firme
<neuromanc> ako nemas, lijepo radi validaciju svakog elementa svojih poslovnih procesa...
<neuromanc> ivoks da, kao i digitron
<ivoks> SAP radi custom rjesenja za svaku firmu
<ivoks> i zbog toga je najbolji, ali i najskuplji izbor
<ivoks> rijetko tko bas ima potrebu za SAP-om
<Mmike> ivoks, prvije, SAP AG je ime firme, SAP ERP je proizvod :)
<ivoks> nase sveuciliste je mislilo da ima potrebu :)
<neuromanc> ivoks u farmaciji je on najjeftinije rjesenje
<Mmike> neuromanc, pa za kaj ti treba to?
<Mmike> HGspotu bi SAP bio overkill
<neuromanc> jer da bi dokazao inspekciji da je tvoje rjesenje ok, potrosit ces puno vise nego ako im pokazes da imas SAP
<ivoks> ako se bavis prodajom/proizvodnjom lijekova
<neuromanc> MMike pa npr za quality assurance procese u farmaciji
<ivoks> jel se time bavis?
<neuromanc> ivoks da, upravo se time bavim
<ivoks> i sto sad
<ivoks> ta farmaceutska kompanija, a pada mi na pamet samo jedna, sad mora implementirati SAP rjesenje
<ivoks> sto znaci da nece raditi godinu-dvije :)
<ivoks> ^ (sarkazam)
<jelly> al za implementaciju SAPa moras potrosit 2-3 godine i platiti par milja tucetu konzultanata
<neuromanc> ivoks mi smo implementirali SAP prije dolaska inspekcije i pocetka rada
<jelly> koliko sam razumio uobicajenu procuduru
<ivoks> onda ste to radili godinama
<neuromanc> jelly pa obavili smo to dosta brze, a vjerujem d aim je placeno solidnu paru:)
<ivoks> ili vam je netko podvalio muda pod bubrege
<ivoks> mislim, moze SAP i brzo obaviti posao
<jelly> muda pod SAP
<ivoks> ako nije zahtijevan setup
<ivoks> ako vec imaju gotove module
<ivoks> a to da te inspekcija ne bi pustila ako ne koristis SAP si mozes objestiti macku o rep
<ivoks> jer je to protuustavno
<jelly> ne, ali su mozda vise streamlineani ako vec imas SAP
<jelly> sto je sasvim moguce
<ivoks> slazem se, ali SAP svakako nije jedino
<ivoks> a uvjeren sam, niti najjeftinije, rjesenje
<jelly> pa niko nije ni rekao da je jedino
<jelly> znaci svi se slazemo i niko nema previse pojma o tom SAP-u ;-)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> tako nekako
<ivoks> iz prakse sam skuzio da o SAP-u najmanje pojma imaju oni koji ga narucuju :)
<ivoks> sto ne mora biti i ovdje slucaj, al eto... :)
<ivoks> nesto slicno Cisco ASA-i
<ivoks> kad dodje ASA, svi nasi problemi su rijeseni
<jelly> right
<ivoks> to sam cuo toliko puta da ne znam vise sto bi odgovorio u takvim prilikama
<Mmike> k'o i oracle :)
<jelly> ma gle ASA je sasvim ok po mogucnostima ;-)
<ivoks> pa OK je
<ivoks> nitko nije rekao
<jelly> ali treba to brate znat konfigurisat
<ivoks> al nece sama sve radit :D
<ivoks> a i nema puno vise mogucnosti od linux kernela :)
<ivoks> cak dapace, za linux kernel postoje L7 filteri; nisam siguran moze li ASA to
<jelly> jebes to, ne bi linuxu dao da mi ruta u core segmentu ni da mi platis koliko je kostala ASA
<jelly> nemre genericki CPU biti toliko brz ko ASICi, da se na glavu postavi
<ivoks> SAP se u Plivu, npr., uvodio 6 godina
<ivoks> 1996-2002
<obruT> taj SAP se u sve firme uvodi stoljecima
<obruT> i fino se plate konzultanti
<ivoks> to je samo muznja novca
<obruT> i onda koriste 1% mogucnosti sto bi pero peric iskodirao za par mjeseci :P
<jelly> bolje to nego da za godinu-dvije skuze da moraju sve ispocetka
<ivoks> jelly: inace, na ASA-i se vrti linux :)
<jelly> ivoks: nice
<ivoks> a mozda sam i nisam u pravu
<ivoks> op, jesam
<ivoks> Beginning with PIX OS version 8.x, the operating system code diverges, with the ASA using a Linux kernel and PIX continuing to use the traditional Finesse/PIX OS combination.
<jelly> kontrola i programiranje je sigurno na bazi neceg generickog... IOS je BSD-based
<jelly> Brocade FC switchevi isto imaju linux gore, ali taj linux se moze skroz srondati a da fiber ASICi i daje rade svoje posal
<jelly> in fact, za vrijeme flashanja istih stvar gore stavi hrpu paketa, instalira i reboota se, a tebi promet ide
<SilverSpace> konacno proradilo
<SilverSpace> nakon pet pokusaja prckanja po kodu skuzio di je greska
<jelly> najvise mrzim domace spammere
<jelly> zgrep 'connect from megapopust.mojsite.com.178\.218\.166\.19' /var/log/mail.log.2011-10-25.gz |wc -l
<jelly> 2502
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> to nisu nuzno sve mailovi
<ivoks> krivo brojis :p
<jelly> ne, to su sve pokusaji
<ivoks> mozda
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj te bedira s bingom i fbom?
<ivoks> moze sve biti i samo jedan mail :)
<jelly> ne bi ih ni skuzio da nisu slali spam na fakin news@iskon.hr
<ivoks> Mmike: zato kaj ne zna naci adrese, i onda si zabrije jednu adresu na mapi, pa mi ne dozvoljava da promijenim gdje se ta adresa nalazi na karti
<ivoks> i onda mi na mapi firmu stavi 10km od prave lokacije
<ivoks> i ne mogu nis
<jelly> a jel znas kak se to popravi u google mapsima
<jelly> "no, my address is fucking HERE not THERE"
<ivoks> google maps pokaze pravu adresu na kati :)
<jelly> ah
<jelly> jel zgodna kata
<SilverSpace> jel tko zna di ima The Smurfs.2011 sinkronizirani
<ivoks> u videotekama
<SilverSpace> ma da
<SilverSpace> pa kaj vec ima u videotekama
<Mmike> ivoks, ja sad neki event za neke cevape radio, napisao adresu cevapojedaonice i naso ju ok , sve super
<Mmike> nevolim bing bas, al' eto, radi ok
<ivoks> reci mu da ti nadje Resnički gaj II 2b
<ivoks> i onda to isto pitaj google
<ivoks> pa probaj samo 2, ne 2b
<ivoks> pa opet pitaj google
<jelly> ebote, bing maps izlgeda identicno kao maps.g.c
<jelly> There were no results for your search. Try one of the following.
<jelly> niti ak dodam ", Zagreb" niti ak još dodam ", Croatia"
<ivoks> a google ti kaze cak i tko je na adresi :)
<jelly> za Resnički gaj II ode u Čulinec, jel to to
<ivoks> je
<jelly> valjda ga 2b or not 2b zbuni
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> bing maps je glup
<ivoks> napises mu resnički gaj II
<ivoks> al on ne trazi tu adresu
<ivoks> vec reiki gal 2
<jelly> Resnički gaj II 2B / Not what you wanted? / Did you mean: (A) Resnicki Gaj II 2, Zagreb, Zagreb, 10040, Croatia
<ivoks> da, kuzis
<ivoks> a facebook uzme ono sto ovaj prvo nadje
<ivoks> a ovaj uopce ne trazi ono sto upises
<jelly> ivoks: to je ajmo reć ok jer imaš i link na "DA JA HOĆU BAŠ TAJ ČUDNI UTF-8 RESNIČKI GAJ JEBEMU"
<jelly> a fejs... je fejs
<jelly> dobrodošao na web 2.0, radi za maerikance
<jelly> ostale ko jebe
<ivoks> jelly: pa to je dovoljno da sucksa, ako se naucis na google maps
<ivoks> koji fakat nadje sve
<jelly> pošalji im bug report?
<ivoks> ma nisam jedini
<ivoks> vec se hrpa ekipe zali
<ivoks> al vec barem 6 mjeseci nema pomaka
<jelly> "Please assume that these latin2/cp1250/utf-8 characters are written correctly for addresses in these countries"
<ivoks> ma necu im ja u 21. stoljecu objasnjavati sto je utf-8 :)
<jelly> a 2b si tu unutra u odvojku/ulazu?
<ivoks> da
<jelly> sve Å¡to mi sad fali je laser u orbiti
<ivoks> to sve skupa je tragikomicna prica zagrebackog GUP-a i retardiranosti SDP-a i HNS-a
<ivoks> prodaju ti zemlju
<jelly> bez broja
<ivoks> a onda promijene GUP i odluce da ce tuda ici ulica
<ivoks> a ti vec sagradio objekt
<ivoks> mutavi konji
<ivoks> i onda godinama cekas da se to rijesi, prije nego mozes radit
<jelly> kaj, sad bar imaš ulicu a bez njih ne bi ni to imao
<ivoks> nemam ulicu
<ivoks> ulica se zabija u moj posjed :)
<ivoks> i tu staje :D
<ivoks> s jedne i druge strane
<jelly> pfft hahaha
<ivoks> http://g.co/maps/9zmha
<ivoks> na sjevernoj strani je treca ulica, koja je trebala biti ulica prema prvom GUP-u
<jelly> STOLARIJA KARAMATIĆ -- zato su te i tam zapisali pod stari obrt ;-)
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> samo sto vlasnik tog obrta nije Ante
<ivoks> ak vidis ovog susjeda gore lijevo
<jelly> nego imam jedan stol za renovirat
<ivoks> s bordo krovom
<ivoks> on je isto radio objekt prema prvom gupu
<ivoks> i ovi su sad odlucili da ono gore nece biti cesta
<ivoks> vec ovo ispod njega, a lijevo od mene
<ivoks> i covjek sad nema izlaz na ulicu
<ivoks> zamisli ti kretene
<ivoks> ovo je cak i dosta svjez snimak
<ivoks> cca godinu dana
<jelly> ima finu bijelu cestu i izgubljenih x kvadrata, Å¡ta fali
<jelly> ak dobro gledam a jedno 40% sam siguran da gledam dobro
<ivoks> fali to sto na cijelom tom podrucju samo dva objekta imaju gradjevinsku dozvolu
<ivoks> ta kuca i nasa hala
<ivoks> svi ostali su dosli kasnije i na divlje gradili
<ivoks> i onda, izbori, ovo ono, pa njima sve omoguciti, dati struju, prikljucke i cestu
<ivoks> a od nas pokusati uzeti zemlju
<neuromanc> ivoks heh uvijek zanimljivo u hrvatistanu:)
<ivoks> za koju godinu ce nesto sjevernije proci vukovarska avenija :)
<chaky> SilverSpace: Photomatix Pro.
<SilverSpace> chaky: to je win
<chaky> da
<SilverSpace> znam da si prije nesto oko toga petljao u ubuntu
<SilverSpace> zato pitam
<jelly> ... treba li ti deda, orakla i neta ♫
<SilverSpace> y ppa manager zgodna stvar
<jelly> treba li ti tata paketnih alata
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ovaj novi luminance-hdr nije losh
<Mmike> SilverSpace, e, si uspio kaj s onim?
<SilverSpace> '
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> qtpfsgui
<SilverSpace> Mmike: luminance-hdr i qtpfsgui rade isto 
<Mmike> e, i, kakav ti ej?
<SilverSpace> samo kaj luminance-hdr puno bolji gui
<SilverSpace>  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/%28%2A%29%20Weights%3A%20Triangular%20-%20Response%20curve%3A%20Linear%20-%20Model%3A%20Debevec_pregamma_1_fattal_alpha_1_beta_0.9_saturation_0.8_noiseredux_0.jpg
<SilverSpace> ides link
<SilverSpace> ovo je orginal http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/P9260017.resized.JPG
<Mmike> SilverSpace, cek, imas samo jednu fotku iz koje radis HDR?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to je samo napravljeno iz jpg
<SilverSpace> nije pravi hdr
<Mmike> da, nemres tak
<Mmike> fotkaj 3 fotke s razlicitim ekspozicijama
<SilverSpace> da znam 
<SilverSpace> ovo je ubiti samo provuceno kroz filter
<SilverSpace> trebao bi stalak
<Mmike> il' se nasloni na zid :)
<Mmike> btw, probaj lightzone
<Mmike> nije za HDR, al' je za obradu fotki
<Mmike> meni jako dobar
<Mmike> ima hrpa presetova i dobrih filtera pa se ne moras ubijat k'o u photoshopu
<ivoks> Nokia has just launched the Lumia 800, its first Windows 7 phone, and it is basically a modified N9.
<SilverSpace> nelose izgleda
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da znam za lightzone
<SilverSpace> cak i na ubuntu radi
<SilverSpace> samo bi ja nesto free
<SilverSpace> ovo mi je za sad ok http://qtpfsgui.sourceforge.net/?page_id=35
<SilverSpace> Mmike: evo jedne pravr sa tri slike slozene  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/venecia.jpg
<ivoks> 'za muskarce sa mesnatim nosom se kaze da, ako se ne ozene do 40., vjerojatno niti nece'
<ivoks> majke ti
<SilverSpace> kaj je to mesnati nos
<ivoks> ko da je bitno :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<jelly> zato se MJ htio riješit nosa
<jelly> .. da htio, uspio
<calmpitbull> ola
<calmpitbull> postoji ista za ubuntu sto je slicno hotspot shieldu
<jelly> sto radi hotspot shield
<calmpitbull> u principu promjeni tvoj ip
<calmpitbull> free vpn
<calmpitbull> prije je kao bio i za linux sam sada nema vise
<jelly> openvpn je vjerojatno najcesce koristeni open sors vpn
<calmpitbull> radi dobro?
<jelly> ne znam, nije mi jos zatrebao
<calmpitbull> open nema linux
<jelly> kao i svaka stvar na linuxu, radi dobro kad se dobro slozi
<calmpitbull> hehe, open samo winsi i mac
<jelly> sto nema linux?
<calmpitbull> pa prva stranica je pise samo win i mac
<jelly> calmpitbull: dude.  apt-cache search openvpn
<jelly> to je u distri
<jelly> win i mac je za ljude koji NEMAJU linuc
<calmpitbull> bas gledam
<SpeedyGhost> openvpn radi super :) bar na 10.04 kao plugin u network manageru
<calmpitbull> oupotrebljav netko openvpn
<SilverSpace> http://askubuntu.com/search?q=openvpn
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: ti si uvijek dobar sorce of info, pazi da te kgb ne ulovi
<SilverSpace> mada nemam nikakvog pojma o openvpnu ni mrvicu
<calmpitbull> ma bas gledam
<calmpitbull> komplicirano, pogledao na brzinu. I kao da moram imat server na kojeg cu se spajat. hmmm 
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SpeedyGhost> calmpitbull: treba ti server na kojega ces se spajati pa onda kroz njega mozes rutati sav promet. ali ako ti treba nesto samo za browsanje stranica sa drugim ip-jem jednostavnije je koristiti tor/privoxy
<SilverSpace> za kaj ti to treba 
<SilverSpace> mozda znamo rijesenje 
<jelly-home> da mu klinci ne usnifaju passwprde kde se spaja preko otvorenog hotspota u kaficu
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: pise u logu, okskrolaj sat i po vremena gore
<jelly-home> ebaga ne znam vise kucat po tipkovnici
<obruT> evo, instalirao novi utuntu na stroj doma (nisam mogo ne izdrzat da vidim kak ce radit na mojoj kanti)
<obruT> prvo, sve je sporo u 3pm, vjerojatno moram instalirat nvidia drivere
<obruT> drugo, vec nakon 2 minute uporabe imam neki ghost prozor na ekranu koji ne znam sta tu radi
<jelly-home> nančarasti?
<obruT> da :)
<jelly-home> na pola ekrana?
<obruT> narancasti okvir, sadrzaj je praznan prozirni
<jelly-home> bug u unity ekstenzijama za compiz
<jelly-home> mislio sam i ja da je do free nouveau drivera, al nije
<jelly-home> sa nvidia-glx radi jednako sugavo
<jelly-home> svako malo kad baratas s prozorima nes zaboravi pa ostane taj narancasti placeholder za maximizaciju ili resize-na-pol-ekrana
<obruT> ovo sam instalirao na novi disk tako da se lako vratim na staro :P
<jelly-home> ili se alt-tab pokazuje _ispod_ modalnih prozora
<jelly-home> ili se Windows -tipka meni pokazuje ispod
<jelly-home> ukratko, neupotrebljivo lose
<jelly-home> za godina dana bi moglo biti ok-ish
<jelly-home> godinu*
<jelly-home> ili gore umjesto menija prikazuje samo njegovu sjenu a tamo di treba biti meni je prazno
<jelly-home> ma mislim, ideje za UI su ok, popaljene korisne stvari iz OSXa i Win7, ali _ne rade_
<jelly-home> kvaltiteta za "technology preview", niti alphu
<jelly-home> mnijem da je to izvedeno tako da se crowdsourceaju bug reporti pa popravi vecina do LTS-a
<obruT> al mogli bi izazvati kod korisnika efekt: nikad vise
<jelly-home> eh, dugorocno korisnici neplatise uopce nisu bitni
<obruT> ajme, sta je ovo... pokrenuo firefox pa mi jedno 10-tak sekundi nesto treperilo po ekranu :P
<jelly-home> kako Shuttleworth nema beskonacno para za utuci u Canonical, prije ili kasnije oni moraju naci nekakav business plan koji radi.  imati enterprise desktop _i_ server sa 5 godina supporta baziran na Debianu bi bilo super
<obruT> dzizs, ovo je fakat smece
<jelly-home> gle, uvijek mozes staviti xfce ili neki drugi normalni DE
<obruT> ocito hocu
<jelly-home> na debian testing vrtim xfce i KDE4, isto bi trebalo uredno raditi na 11.10
<CrazyLemon> kažu da če 12.04 (LTS) imati 5 godina supporta :)
<jelly-home> i to pazi, i desktop i server
<jelly-home> firme ne vole svakih 2 godine upgradeati ergelu workstationa
<jelly-home> kod mene na poslu se sad _polako_ prelazi sa XP, koji su 10 godina durali, na win7
<ivoks> vidis, na intelu nema takvih problema
<obruT> wtf. vlc mi zdere 50% CPU-a
<jelly-home> ivoks: to je valjda jedino sa cim su majstori ozbiljno testirali
<ivoks> jelly-home: pa sumnjam... dosta ekipe ima mac book pro
<ivoks> mislim, ne znam
<ivoks> al sa intelom fakat nema problema
<jelly-home> video-intel ima sitnih bugova koje mozes prezivjeti, al se nece bas raspast po savovima
<jelly-home> a druge strane na njemu ne mogu vrtit CUDA programe pa ga ne koristim ;-)
<jelly-home> a ova cudna maticna doma ne da intel gpu i diskretnu karticu da se vide na PCI busu istovremeno
<ivoks> ne trebate se previse brinuti za business plan koji radi
<ivoks> canonical je profitabilan
<ivoks> samo sto mark i dalje ulaze jer zeli prosiriti posao
<SilverSpace> da i meni na intelici taj naradcasti okvir za doletet da i ne znam od kuda se stvorio
<ivoks> firma doslovno ulazi u kredit (kod marka) kako bi investirala u nova podrucja
<SilverSpace> makne mi se kad otvorim dash
<ivoks> kakav okvir?
<SilverSpace> ono kao da obiljezis neko podrucje
<SilverSpace> kao ljevi klik i misem obiljezis
<ivoks> kad ti se to desi?
<ivoks> i gdje
<SilverSpace> poneki puta mislim da kad pomaknem neki prozor 
<obruT> ivoks: ja resizeao prozor i ostalo mi to visit
<SilverSpace> i to samo na pola ekrana
<obruT> nakon faking 2 minute koristenja novoinstaliranog utuntua
<ivoks> SilverSpace: da nije mozda to resize?
<SilverSpace> de 
<ivoks> naime, ako povuces prozor misem na rub prozora, onda se tako 'zacrveni'
<ivoks> pustis i prozor ti se resiza na polovicu ekrana
<SilverSpace> e da ali to ostane tako 
<jelly-home> <ivoks> canonical je profitabilan [citation needed]
<SilverSpace> prozor mozes micati koliko hoces 
<ivoks> da, to je ocito bug
<ivoks> jelly-home: sto te zanima? :)
<jelly-home> fokus predje negdje drugdje i ne vrati se, a taj helper ostane visit
<ivoks> jelly-home: ja ti ne mogu reci nista sto nije vec javno
<jelly-home> ivoks: di pise da su im inputi >= outputa
<ivoks> jelly-home: al... hpcloud.com je na ubuntu
<ivoks> jelly-home: samo to su tisuce servera
<jelly-home> ma, hpcloud je kocka zaostala od proslog HP CEOa
<ivoks> :) nije
<jelly-home> a jok nije
<jelly-home> samo sto je HP-u to sica
<ivoks> zatim pogledaj dell u kini
<ivoks> i sto se tamo prodaje
<ivoks> a ni UDS-i vise nisu tako veliki trosak
<ivoks> s obzirom da se pojavljuju sponzori
<ivoks> a brojeve neces dobiti jer nije javna kompanija :)
<jelly-home> mm-hmm
<jelly-home> al ok, hpcloud i da je totalni fijasko to se nece znati bar jos 12-24 mjeseca
<jelly-home> a mogao bi ispasti ok ako nis drugo onda zato sto ima open stack
<ivoks> pa no
<SilverSpace> sedam milijardi
<ivoks> a open stack se vrti na ubuntu
<SilverSpace> ljudi na planeti zemlji
<jelly-home> sjecam se kad su rekli da bu nas 6 mrd. do 2000., pa se to ispunilo ranije nego ocekivano
<ivoks> canonical ima 6 podruznica po svijetu :)
<jelly-home> osim toga bolje hp-u da ima i los cloud nego da im serveri trunu u skladistima 
<ivoks> 'noc
<jelly-home> mahmah
<Mmike> Someone Bitcoin?
<jelly-home> ne hvala
<SilverSpace> hm
 * Mmike minta
<SilverSpace> uopce se ne bi bunio protiv ovoga http://www.istyle.hr/ponuda/mac/mac-mini/
<Mmike> http://www.buzzfeed.com/jpmoore/meme-alert-the-10-best-examples-of-chuck-testas
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zasto mint?
<Mmike> pa ima softver s kojim mintas bitcoin
<Mmike> pa eto sad on meni minta
<Mmike> pa cu onda u svom walletu imat prve bitcoine :)
<SilverSpace> aa
<SilverSpace> kajto nije propalo
<jelly-home> treba jos naivaca da cijena starim "coinovima" ostane dovoljno visoka
<Mmike> pa, nije, neznam
<Mmike> gledo sam neki dokumentarac o pari neki dan
<Mmike> pa se spominjalo tamo
<Mmike> pa reko, da vidim
<jelly-home> taj market je vec prosao svoju prvu krizu
<Mmike> bwah
<Mmike> idem kupit mega graficku karticu
<Mmike> moram majnat 5 dana da bih stavio nesto para u svoj wallet
<Mmike> i ne kuzim opce zast bez poola nemrem to raditi :/
#ubuntu-hr 2011-10-27
<jelly-home> Mmike: http://i.imgur.com/Ql2zc.jpg
<jelly-home> 96 grafickih kartica.
<jelly-home> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub.html nije bitna stranica, nego ime domene
<dodobas> yello
<dodobas> Mmike: si vidio ovo http://www-conf.slac.stanford.edu/xldb2011/Program.asp
<Mmike> a nisam
<dodobas> a zasto :)
<Mmike> pa eto
<Mmike> srce mi se para
<Mmike> ja bih na to sve isao
<jelly> ne bi, jer je to vec bilo
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> najbolji grip za bike http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=34740
<SilverSpace> za duge voznje
<Mmike> nisam pejsto tu, jelda
<Mmike> http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/The-Query-of-Despair.aspx
<SilverSpace> lol
<sale> al', najjaci je komentar "The good news is that I've isolated it to a database query," he told Jeroen, "the bad news is that I've isolated it to a database query." :-)
<SilverSpace> e to sam samo cekao http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/kreditne-kartice-ciljane-oglase/111887.aspx
<SilverSpace> mogli bi i u kenjaru staviti da vide sto i seremo
<chaky> sale: oj, pitanje. Mozes li na nas forum ubaciti Tapatalk plugin?
<chaky> http://www.tapatalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3691
<SilverSpace> chaky: kaj nije Mmike bos od foruma
<Mmike> ne bas:)
<Mmike> sale je gazda
<SilverSpace> aa to vi u suradnji :)
<sale> chaky: mogli bi isprobati. Čini se fora!
<sale> Mmike: kad ces pogledati onaj url problem? :-)
<sale> Mmike: kad cemo staviti tapatalk plugin? :-)
<sale> Mmike: :-)
<chaky> sale: nadam se da ga mozes povuci s ovog linka http://tapatalk.com/files/plugin/mobiquo_pb30_3_0_3.zip
<SilverSpace> kaj se ovaj chrome vuce
<sale> chaky: vec sam se rekao, bas procitah upute. Jedini problem je sto nemam nikakav pristup serveru, tako da ne mogu raspakirati arhivu na njemu :-)
<sale> s/rekao/regao
<chaky> ok, stavi negdje u TODO da se ne zaboravi :)
<Mmike> sale, 14:00, jel' moze?
<SilverSpace> chaky: dobra ti ova zadnja fotka
<Mmike> sale, lako dobijes pristup serveru! :) 
<SilverSpace> hakiras ga
<SilverSpace> :)
<sale> Mmike: a onda mi ga lako daj :-) da ne vucem stalno tebe i ostale za rukav kada treba neku sitnicu promijeniti
<Mmike> sale,  :)
<sale> inace, 14h mi pase
<Mmike> sale, moze, btw, 14
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> vidimo se u 14 pa cemo sve to onda
<sale> :-*
<chaky> SilverSpace: thx
<SilverSpace> chaky: u kojem formatu trebaju bit slike za pravi hdr
<SilverSpace> tj. extenzije
<sale> chaky: blah, tapatalk app se placa?
<chaky> sale: placa?
<sale> android verzija
<chaky> a da, to je app, ali ne i plugin
<sale> aha, postoji Convo app koji je besplatan i navodno je tapatalk compatible
<sale> bas gledam u android marketu...
<chaky> ma tu par dolara
<chaky> inace, mozes je naci na warezu :)
<sale> ma znam, ali nije vrijedno truda :-)
<chaky> ok
<sale> stavit cemo plugin na forum, pa tko voli nek' izvoli
<chaky> sale: tako je!
<sale> bolje je ponuditi ekipi nesto za sto ne trebaju izdvojili pare, tako da cu im spomenuti Convo kao alternativu, ako uopce bude radio kako treba
<chaky> SilverSpace: ja slikavam u RAW-u
<chaky> ali ti to nema veze, mozes i jpeg koristiti
<Mmike> etome
<Mmike> kak me ovaj sale ignorira
<Mmike> to je milina :0
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> sutra prvi trening u 6:30 kaj i nije prerano jer sam u to vrijeme vec budan jer mi netjak skace po glavi 
<SilverSpace> danas se ustao u 5:30
<ajhi> danas me predavacica engleskog pitala jel skidam igre ili kupujem
<ajhi> reko sam da skidam
<ajhi> ona kaze, dobro je da stedis
<ajhi> ja kazem "ne, platim pa skinem"
<ajhi> ona: "wtf"
<sale> chaky: plugin instaliran i regan, pls provjeri ako ti sve radi
<chaky> sale: ok, thanks.
<chaky> sale: Ohoo, vidim da si i prijavio forum. Odlicno radi. Hvala ti.
<Mmike> chaky, radi? :) kul! daj sad fotku neku toga negdje :0
<jelly> gle, nisam znao da jos postoji #croatia na idolnetu
<jelly> ne kraju ispada da je interni kanal (bivsih i sadasnjih) $employer sistemaca najveci na mrezi, ima isto ili vise ljudi ko #linux
<chaky> mike http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=7926#p34283
<Mmike> chaky, kul :)
<SilverSpace> hm ne mogu to kupit na androidu
<ivoks> govno radi?
<ivoks> ovaj, covno
<Mmike> kad ja k'o sistemac moram ispravljat ljudima PHP da im radi bolje/brze
<Mmike> misli
<Mmike> m
<Mmike> jadne li industsrije
<ivoks> hihi
<ivoks> You appear to be blocking ads.
<ivoks> Please consider buying the premium version of Convo
<ivoks> nije los convo
<SilverSpace> sta je convo
<ivoks> taptalk klijent
<jelly-home> Mmike: nisi ti sistemac nego naivac, to sistemci ne rade
<jelly-home> (teoretski)
<Mmike> :) ti nisi radio k'o sistemac nikad, rekao bih :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, tu se radi sve
<jelly-home> teoretski korisnik placa programera da mu odrzava sajt
<Mmike> sto god, da je klijent sretan
<Mmike> i ak mu ja kazem 'fak ju, poparvi si sam'
<ivoks> ja sam to radio, ali i naplatio
<Mmike> onda ce otic nekom drugom
<ivoks> ono, 'gledajte, postoji rjesenje, ali ovi problemi nisu pokriveni ugovorom'
<SilverSpace> _)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ahah
<Mmike> hahaha
 * Mmike se smije :)
 * Mmike bi otkaz dobio iste sekunde da kaze 'to nije pokriveno ugovorom' :)
<SilverSpace> covno mi se nece instalirati fuck
 * Mmike ide danas na tribinu o homeopatiji :)
<SilverSpace> govno od androida
<SilverSpace> nece ako ne odmauntam sd karticu
<jelly-home> jedan simpaticni fanfic sa pozicije ateizma http://www.fanfiction.net/s/5782108/1/Harry_Potter_and_the_Methods_of_Rationality 
<ivoks> Mmike: pa meni nema tko dat otkaz :)
<ivoks> Mmike: jednostavno je tako...
<Mmike> ivoks, kako?
<Mmike> velim
<Mmike> ja radim sto radim kako radim, jer se to od mene ocekuje
<Mmike> zato me se i placa, jeldte
<ivoks> pa da
<Mmike> samo mi je smijesno da likovi imaju takve debile koji im neznaju isprogramirat stvar kako spada
<Mmike> likovi neki su zabrijali da ce oni sad maknut se s mysqla i na postgres prec
<Mmike> i onda me traze stvari koje su mysql-specific
<Mmike> reko, nema toga
<Mmike> reko, dajte si manual procitajte
<Mmike> pa sam dobio packu da nesmijem klijentu rec takvo sto
<SilverSpace> covno mi se rusi
<jelly-home> Mmike: dobro, ali onda si efektivno konzultant pri implementaciji tog... pron sajta, a ne sistemac
<Mmike> :) jeps, svasta sam ja :)
<Mmike> covjek placa svoj server oko 500 dolara mjesecno, ima ih 20ak , nema popust, naravno da cu mu lizat dlacice ako treba :)
<ivoks> Mmike, reference: konzultant za porno siteove
<Mmike> lol :)
<ivoks> zna sve sto gayevi vole :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ak grepnem logove za tvojim IPjevima, tko zna sto cu naci :)
<ivoks> :)
 * obruT brzo mijenja ip :)
<ivoks> obruT nam nesto zeli reci
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> predugo je bio u ormaru
 * Mmike ne vjeruje
<Mmike> pa ova jira od atlassiana
<Mmike> ili kako vec
<Mmike> pa koje je to govno javoliko
<Mmike> pa kaj ne postoji niti jedna firma koja zna tomcat aplikaciju napravit kak' spada?!
<ivoks> shotwell
<ivoks> mark je preveden s Oznaći
<ivoks> meko ć
<ivoks> treba biti Označi
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> popravio sam sve sto sam potrgao
<Mmike> super sam :0
<Mmike> prijavio 2 buga atlasianovcima
<Mmike> debili nesposobni
<Mmike> 90% java programera k'o da je cijepljeno da butu mutavci
<dodobas> Mmike: jel ima itko tko ti je po volji ? :)
<dodobas> php, ne valja, java ne valja, python ne valja, perl ne valja
<igustin> da, baš sam htio reći da postaje mrgud poput obruTa ;)
<igustin> nije to stvar jezika, nego je omasovljenje "programiranja" donijelo i puno više code monkeya općenito
<dodobas> njurgatori
<dodobas> ne valja, hladno je, ne radi...
<igustin> mačke su mu ukenjale stan...
<igustin> ženi se...
<igustin> :D
<dodobas> hmm, ne znam treba dublja analiza...
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> imate pravo :)
<igustin> dodobas: pravo je pitanje - Å¡to je od toga uzrok nezadovoljstvu, a Å¡to posljedica ;-) stvarno treba analyze ;)
<dodobas> pa rekoh...
<dodobas> vjerojatno i lokacija ima veliku ulogu...
<jelly-home> dodobas: perl valja!
<dodobas> jelly-home: reci to Mmike-u
<igustin> jelly-home: on je samo citirao Mmikea
<jelly-home> a atlasian je fora jer su slozili ekstenzibilnu platformu pa ima hrpa dodatnih modula za sitnu lovu
<dodobas> ja ga ne bih niti stapom dirao...
<jelly-home> Mmikea?
<dodobas> Mmiketa.... kako god
<jelly-home> a ko bi ga dirao
<dodobas> ma perl
<Mmike> kaj vam je sad? :)
<jelly-home> perl je super :-)
<Mmike> hm
 * Mmike konzultira preko irca za bitcoinove :)
<dodobas> Mmike: a da...
<dodobas> jel pises perl skripte preko irca?
<Mmike> :P
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> al' pisem pitona
<dodobas> pitona pisem i ja...
<Mmike> al' za bitncoine?
<dodobas> pa ako zelis...
<igustin> Mmike: mani se bitcoina
<dodobas> l8r
<Mmike> igustin, zakai?
<Mmike> igustin, ak mogiu zaradit  poslije kupit nesto s time, zakaj?
<Mmike> rsedaku, rsedaku! :)
<igustin> Mmike: objasni mi kako misliš zaraditi s time
<igustin> Mmike: točnije - zaraditi išta opipljivo
<igustin> Mmike: osim ako ne misliš upogoniti onih svojih 3500 servera...? :S
<igustin> to već ima smisla i računice ;)
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> pa napravim poso - dobijem bitcoine
<Mmike> odem na webshop di placam bitcoinima, i potrosim bitcoine
<Mmike> mining nema smisla, da :)
<rsedak> Mmike? kaj sam sada napravio? :-)
<rsedak> Mmike fakat gdje to dobijas u bitcoinima?
<rsedak> i ja bi malo bitcoine :-)
 * rsedak konzuiltira awk za bitcoine :-)
<rsedak> a moze i sed :-)
<rsedak> eto ja bi malo zaradjivao o ono tisina
<rsedak> bonaca
<rsedak> ulje na platnu
<rsedak> statigajaznam
<rsedak> hehehe dobio poziv, dolazi mi Lego Mindstorm NTX2.0 u sljedecih 10 dana
<rsedak> ne preimaju bitcoine :-)
<neuroman> o susjed:)
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/lumi3.jpg
<SilverSpace> igram se malo
<SilverSpace> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x28tqs_ubuntu-linux-tablet-pc_news#rel-page-8
<sale> chaky: planiram napisati kratak blog post/obavijest o tapatalku kojeg smo postavili na forum. Smijem maznuti tvoj screenshot kojeg si stavio na forum?
<chaky> sale: naravno
<sale> kewl, thx
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0U9L1OJxZW8#!
<sale> SilverSpace: tebe followa pola Hrvatske, ajd' retweetni zadnji ubuntu_hr tweet :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2011-10-28
<SilverSpace> jutrooo
<SilverSpace> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/how-to-move-unity-launcher-to-bottom-of.html
<dodobas> http://thestallmandialogues.com :D
<ivoks> da, vidjeh to
<ivoks> vec sam sve i procitao :)
<SilverSpace> prati se http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/Screenshot%20at%202011-10-28%2010%3A44%3A43.png
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, to je sad?
<MmikeDOMA> P AKOJI SAM KONJ
<Mmike> Nakon svih ovih godina Ubuntu jos nije sposoban crtati postotke po ekranu kad se hibernirava ili odhibernirava
<jelly> nije to kriv Ubuntu nego swsusp
<Mmike> :) yeps, reci to korisniku debilu :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa da sad je
<SilverSpace> hehe crnjo opet zaradio kaznu
<Mmike> kaj je napravio?
<Mmike> prvi je
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kakva ti je staza?
<SilverSpace> tri mjesta u nazad u startnom poretku 
<SilverSpace> pretjecao pod zastavom
<SilverSpace> tak nekaj 
<SilverSpace> glupser
<Mmike> cek, to je sad zaradio ,na treningu?
<SilverSpace> za stazu ne znam jos vidjet cu nakon trke
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jutros u prvom treningu
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> vettel pobrao neke navike od kimia
 * Mmike se pati s cPanelom
<Mmike> sena neide preko 315?
<Mmike> treba skinut stazu, treba
<Marko_> bok ljudi
<Marko_> ima koga
<Marko_> može preporuka za najbolji torrent alat koji bi mogao raditi bez obzira na kojem sam acc ? 
<SilverSpace> kak to mislis
<Marko_> evo objasnim 
<Marko_> naprimjer ako mi se slucajno komp ugasi ili resertira da se automatki torrent pokrene 
<Marko_> i ako nije usao u neki od korisnickih računa
<Marko_> moj komp koriste i drugi a ja nezelim da u moj acc ulaze
<Marko_> pod Å¡ifrom je
<Marko_> a zelim neki torrent alat koji će raditi bez obzira dali je usao u acc ili nije, i da ja mogu sa svojeg acc raspolagati sa fileovima
<Marko_> me kuzis 
<SilverSpace> sory ne kuzim 
<Marko_> na prethodnom ubuntu sam podesio da mi se acc za mamu automatki digne bez sifre i tamo da mi se torrent pokrene i počne skidati, za svaki slučaj ako nestane struje ili kaj već
<Marko_> kad zelim na svoj onda samo odem gore u desni kut, e sad problem je u tome kaj ja sa svog nevidim sto se skida na drugom acc
<Marko_> neznam kak da najjednostavnije objasnim
<Marko_> inače htio sam prije ktorrent podesiti da moze skidati iste fileove na obadva acc
<Marko_> no to nije bas fukcioniralo najbolje
<Mmike> rtorrent
<Mmike> komandnolinijski je, al' to je u biti to sto zelis
<Mmike> malo je cudan dok se naviknes (recimo, skidanje novog torenta pokreces sa: backspace)
<Mmike> dok se ne naviknes, jel :)
<Marko_> aha
<Marko_> nema nista preko gui * 
<Mmike> napravis svoj .rtorrentrc file, u njemu kazes di da ti skida, kad da skida, kako da skida, mosh rec da prestane skidati ako imas jos x % mjesta slobodno, i tak
<Mmike> pa, gui nece raditi ono sto zelis
<Mmike> mozes za taj rtorrent imati web sucelje, al' mislim da ti je to nepotrebna komplikacija
<Marko_> ok
<ivoks> ti zelis servis, a ne aplikaciju
<Mmike> :) sad ce ti ivoks cloud objasniti :)
<ivoks> cak se ni na windowsu to tako ne radi
<Mmike> Marko_, vjeruj, potrudi se za rtorrent, imat ces tocno sto zelis, pitaj tu ako ti sto nije jasno
<Mmike> ideja je da se isti pokrene u screenu
<Marko_> aha
<Marko_> hvala
<Mmike> a pokrenuti ces ga na svakom rebootu
<ivoks> sigurno ima i torrent servisa
<Mmike> ivoks, ja nisam nasao
<ivoks> deluged - bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK (daemon)
<Mmike> najcesce ljudi koriste rtorrent i onda na njega nakace neko web sucelje
<ivoks> deluge-gtk - bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK (GTK+ ui)
<Mmike> da, ne radi taj :)
<ivoks> aj da vidimo
<ivoks> jer to je bas ono sto on zeli
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> vish vish
<ivoks> cini se kako se daemon dignuo
<ivoks> i klijent se spojio
<Mmike> da, i radii super! :)
<ivoks> onda, u cemu je problem? :)
<Mmike> Marko_, zaboravi sve sto sam ti rekao :)
<Mmike> pa, eto, to nije radilo prije :)
<Mmike> ahaha
<Mmike> pazi ovo
<Marko_> mnike, radim na tome, ustvari nesto podešavam na komp, stavio ovaj friški 11.10 
<Mmike> 'It seems like deluged is allready running. You wiill need to stop the daemon or turn off classic mode to continue. Yes/No?'
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> Marko_, misilm da ce ti deluge biti tocno ono sto zelis
<Marko_> po čemu si to zaklučio 
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> imas 2 komponente
<Mmike> deluged, on stalno stoji upaljen, kao servis
<Mmike> imas deluge-gtk koji se spaja na taj servis
<Mmike> i ima GUI
<Marko_> aha
<Mmike> i kroz njega naklikavas sto zelis skidati, i onda ugasis GUI a ovaj u pozadini i dalje skida
<ivoks> i onda kad god se komp upali, pokrene se servis
<Mmike> tako je
<ivoks> moze biti bilo tko ulogiran
<Mmike> ako se ti odlogiras i netko drugi se odlogira
<Mmike> servis i dalje radi
<Mmike> stovise, vjerojatno mozes i ostalima dati da koriste taj servis, pa da si i oni skidaju
<ivoks> dapace, mozes si sloziti android aplikaciju, pa se kaciti na servis da vidis stanje torrenta
<ivoks> s mobitela :)
<Mmike> procitaj samo dokumentaciju da bi vidio kako se pokrece servis, gdje da skida, sto da skida, i tako to
<ivoks> mozes servis pokrenuti na serveru u kini i onda se od doma spajati na servis, samo da vidis kakvo je stanje
<Marko_> aha
<ivoks> policija te nikad nece naci :D
<Marko_> hvala
<Marko_> a deluge se može pokrenuti iz bez autologina 
<Marko_> i bez
<ivoks> servis, da
<Marko_> ok hvalal :) 
<ivoks> al ne radi to po defaultu
<ivoks> za to moras samo napraviti jedan file
<Mmike> rtorrent je i dalje mocniji puno, al' puno vise ces se izjebati s rtorrentom nego s ovim
<jelly> ak je rtorrent mocan, bojim se pitat koliko los je onda taj drugi
<ivoks> http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/Plugins
<ivoks> budem se i ja time malo poigrao
<ivoks> sad moram zavrsiti neke ponude
<Marko_> aha
<Mmike> jelly, preporuka neka? :) ili si ti btcurses kind of guy? :)
<Marko_> napravit ću malo pokuse 
<Marko_> sa delugeom da vidim :) 
<Mmike> covjece, pa deluge ima i WebUI
<Mmike> nc, nc
<Marko_> jest eli vi stavili 11.10 
<jelly> Mmike: ne znam, koristim rtorrent i neki stari Azureus
<Marko_> ubuntu
<Mmike> pa kaj ti fali rtorrentu?
<jelly> Mmike: nis ne fali, ima sve osnovne stvari
<jelly> ali _osnovne_
<Mmike> a, sto mu napredno nedostaje?
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> tj, vjerojatno su moje potrebe za torentiranjem minimalne, zato pitam
<Mmike> Marko_, ja nisam, unity ili gnome3 su neupotrebljivi
<ivoks> ma vidi ti to
<jelly> Mmike: npr. DHT, UPnP busenje firewalla
<ivoks> http://alac.macosforge.org/
<Mmike> sto je DHT?
<Mmike> da, vidio na slashdotu jutros
<Mmike> cudno :0
<jelly> kratica za "distributed hash table", u torrentu se koristi kao decentralizirana nadopuna ili zamjena za tracker (pogotovo ako tracker krepa)
<Marko_> evo ja upravo htio podesiti na deluge max brzina skidanja
<Mmike> jelly, kako mi to pomaze, koristi?
<Marko_> i vidim da je po defaultu odabrano -1kb u sekundi ? 
<jelly> Mmike: pa velim, zamjena i nadopuna za tracker
<Mmike> jelly, u real lifeu, sto dobijem time?
<Mmike> mislim, nisam nikad imao bedova s trackerima
<jelly> dobijes popis peerova gdje ih inace ne bi dobio
<Mmike> velim, ja ocito ne koristim 'napredno' taj torrent
<jelly> jer je torrent stari
<jelly> ili je tracker down
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> a Azureus to zna?
<jelly> da
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> al' to nije cmdline, right?
<Marko_> ej mnike, evo deluge izgleda zasad pristojan
<Marko_> sve ima ono sto zelim :) 
<Mmike> pa ovaj deluge ima sve to
<Mmike> Marko_, ivoksu zahvali, i meni je oci otvorio :)
<Marko_> hvalla vam ljudi :) 
<Marko_> ivoks i mnike :) 
<Mmike> mnike, mnike! :)
<Marko_> ono sto volim kod torrenta je da mogu odrediti priroritet
<Marko_> ako skidam 10 raznih filoeva onda mogu odrediti sto je bitniji tj sto zelim prije skinuti
<Marko_> pitanjce
<Marko_> kako mogu preko konzole vidjeti
<Marko_> ? 
<Marko_> dal se to moze * 
<Mmike> pojma nemam
<Mmike> vjerojatno
<Mmike> pise da ima console-ui
<Mmike> budem se veceras poigrao s time 
<Mmike> pa mozda cak i odjebem rtorrent
<Mmike> i njegovu mega-kompliciranu web-ui konfiguraciju
<Marko_> :D 
<Marko_> nije ti to lijepo :D trebao bi zahvaliti rtorrentu sto ti je bar radio dok si ga koristio :D 
<Mmike> :) nije to nista
<Mmike> koristio sam prije toga btdownloadcurses
<Marko_> aha
<SilverSpace> ogladnio odoh na rucak 
<Marko_> mnike sto ti mislis o kontrolama (close, minimize i maximize) na lijevoj strani, ja sam dosad to prebacivao uvjek na desnu
<Marko_> sad sam ostavio to tako jer jednom cu se morati naviknuti
<Marko_> dobar tek silver :) 
<Mmike> Marko_, mislim da je to idijotski :)
<Mmike> dobro je, dakako, sto mozes to vratiti
<Mmike> velim, meni je unity neupotrebljiv
<Mmike> ubije mi jednostavnost i brzinu koristenja racunala i tjera me da zaboravim sve sto sam znao/navikao se, i da ucim nove koncepte, koji su uz to losi 
<Mmike> (pricam o sebi, dakako)
<Mmike> tako da ja necu na 11.10 
<Mmike> a kad 12.04 izadje, vidjet cemo sto cemo
<Marko_> aha
<Marko_> ja vidim u unitu potencijal, samo kaj malo sporo dodaju mogučnosti , ma da su malo više programera rezervirali da ga nakrcaju tj da bude bolji :) 
<Marko_> jednostavniji
<Marko_> idem ja polako
<Marko_> testirati kako ce deluge raditi 
<Marko_> ako izađem iz svog acc
<Mmike> obecava ovaj deluge, da
<SilverSpace>  a joj 
<Mmike> covjece
<Mmike> pa ovaj zavoj u indiji
<Mmike> splet zavoja + banked
<Mmike> izvrsno!
<SilverSpace> budemo vidjeli kaj to znaci u utrci
<SilverSpace> vizualno mi nije losa volim prave trkace staze
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> i omogucava vise trkacih linija
<Mmike> moglo bi bit dobro
 * Mmike gleda reprizu :)
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> lik ima sajt
<Mmike> hoce se registrirat i sajt mu kaze 'only alphanumerics, please'
<Mmike> lik se zove Joško :)
<sale> Mmike: imas minutu? :-)
<sale> kako me ovaj Mmike ignorira, to je milina :-P
<Mmike> ;)
<Mmike> sorry
<Mmike> skinuo sam bio sale-notifikator jer sam morao na wc :)
<Mmike> tu sam, reci
<sale> lol :-)
<Mmike> oho
<Mmike> nasli smo indiju
 * Mmike mece indiju u rfactor
<Mmike> losa
<Mmike> mislim, lose je napravljena
<Mmike> pajeboga debian
<Mmike> deluge - megaprastar
<SilverSpace> zanimljiva stvarcica http://www.amazon.co.uk/SUMVISION-CYCLONE-Fusion-Docking-Station/dp/B005EX8XKW
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kajje loshe napravljeno 
<Mmike> staza
<Mmike> nevozljiva je skoro
<ivoks> fora su ove prognoze
<ivoks> jedna kaze 14C
<ivoks> druga kaze 20C i kisa
<SilverSpace> danas Hokej:Medveščak - Vienna
<SilverSpace> na tv
<SilverSpace> sportklub
<obruT> SilverSpace: to treba uzivo gledat, jebo tv :)
<ivoks> da :/
<Mmike> brijem da je glupo nakon start-cilj da postoji odmah spori zavoj
<Mmike> treba bit splet zavoja
<Mmike> jel' se sjeca netko staze u Meksiku?
<SilverSpace> obruT: nemam vremena :))
<ivoks> weeha
<ivoks> [249267.093024] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,user_xattr,commit=0
<ivoks> pas master...
<lulz87> kad smo kod ext4, dali je on bolji od ext3?
<lulz87> neki kazu da je ext3 najaci
<jelly> neki kazu da je najbolje koristiti ono sto znas popravit
<ivoks> najjaci :)
<jelly> meni sef ne da da koristim ext4 :-D
<lulz87> zasto
<jelly> zato sto je bagav
<jelly> filesystem, ne sef
<lulz87> super, da znam dok cu stavit nanovo linuxe
<Mmike> lulz87, za po doma pitas, ili za po nekud/.
<Mmike> ma u biti, tak svejedno
<Mmike> stavi ext4, radi ok
<jelly> onaj talijan koji vec godinama reklamira svoj LENR ("hladna fuzija") reaktor navodno danas ima test 1MW uredjaja, http://hardware.slashdot.org/story/11/10/28/030244/1-mw-cold-fusion-plant-supposedly-to-come-online
<Mmike> kak' je danas neki glupi dan
<Mmike> napravio sam sve kaj sam mislio
<Mmike> unless se neko veliko sranje ne desi, fakat imam slobodan vikend
<jelly> i to je lose...?
<Mmike> pa nije
<Mmike> al' mi cudno :)
<Mmike> tja, idemo deluge sad sloziti kako bih navecer fakat mogao pogledati sve zaostale epizode svega :0
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> 2 laptopa, 11.04 je gore, upgrade paketa sam radio sad, oba se vise ne bootaju
<Mmike> netko ima slicnih bedova?
<lulz87> Mmike: za po doma
<lulz87> preporucio bi nesto drugo da je npr za server?
<obruT> znaci dotle je doslo, tjeraju ekipu na upgrade na 11.10 ? :)
<ivoks> pa sto se slomilo? dokle se buta?
<obruT> sva sreca pa na poslu jos imam 10.04
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jedno onako laicko pitanje. dali je netko thunderbird slozio da se sinca kroz dropbox
<SilverSpace> ili samo njegov kalendar 
<Mmike> ivoks, zbuta se, xi se nece dic
<Mmike> neda mi se sad gledat kaj je, budem kasnije
<Mmike> taj laptop i tak samo koristim za gledanje formule dok radim :)
<igustin> "Ne navodite Google i Facebook kao reference za MySQL, jer one to nisu." by MariaDB developer ;)
<Mmike> hm?
<jelly> igustin: siroce
<jelly> nego kaj onda, neki vrte MariaDB, neki vrte Perconu neki Drizzt
<igustin> pa eto, lik je to i argumentirao
<igustin> ma ne to
<ivoks> MariaDB
<igustin> poanta je bila da su ovi uzeli MySQL, ali su ga toliko nadogradili, promijenili i unaprijedili, da to više nije MySQL
<ivoks> malo su militantni ti likovi
<jelly> igustin: za razliku od njega samog?
<igustin> jelly: to je drugi dio priče ;)
<igustin> da, pričao je što su kroz MariaDB napravili, ali nije bio napadan
<jelly> meni to zvuci kao kiselo grozdje
<igustin> dapače, pričao je prilično objektivno i ujednačeno i za Perconu, Drizzle i ostalo
<igustin> čak je MariaDB ispala tu nekako osrednja opcija
<jelly> osim za MySQL odn. Sun odn. Oracle I bet
<igustin> bio lik iz Oraclea u publici, ali je otišao prije kraja ;)
<igustin> pa slažem se s likom - toliki kažu "ako MySQL valja za Facebook, Google i ostale, onda valja i meni"
<igustin> Å¡to je totalno krivo postavljeno
<ivoks> ma mariadb jest osrednja opcija
<ivoks> mariadb je mysql, kakav bi bio da nije prodan sunu
<igustin> bez obzira Å¡to mislili o MySQL-u, MariaDB-u i ostalim forkovima i branchevima
<igustin> ivoks: da, to je možda najbolji opis
<jelly> Q: Grk, Spanjolac i Irac ulaze u bar, naruce rundu... koji placa?
<ivoks> hahahaha
<ivoks> jelly: dobar!
<Mmike> LOL :)
<igustin> fora je bilo kako se lik čudio zašto toliki iz publike koriste MyISAM koji je toliko loš, a postoji niz drugih boljih enginea
<jelly> A: Nijemac
<Mmike> MyISAM los?! :) ma nemoj mi rec
<ivoks> cak ni ne treba odgovor
<jelly> ae
<igustin> Mmike: :)
<jelly> worse is better
<Mmike> ljudi neznaju, ignoranti su, ne zanima ih, nije im bitno, ne konzultiraju nikoga, lupaju, prave se pametni, kradu, varaju, ubijaju, slusaju Justina Brajbra
<jelly> i koriste diflote
<jelly> azroflote
<ivoks> jucer je bio justin biber na otvorenom
<Mmike> likovi tu, masa njih, imaju mysql clustere sa po 6-10 nodeova, i kazes im 'de, innodb, lose ovaj myisam, blokira selectove, nepouzdan, alo!'
<jelly> a danas rambo amadeus u bugaloo
<Mmike> lik veli 'jok, mysiam je jedini dovoljno brz'
<ivoks> jos je i spiker rekao 'sad cete cuti justin bibera'
<Mmike> jao, fakat
<Mmike> rambo je danas
<ivoks> kaj nije da innodb ne radi u clusteru?
<obruT> koji ? rambo IV ? :P
<obruT> meni je taj rambo malo bezveznjikav
<ivoks> zadnji
<ivoks> rambo the pensioner
<obruT> ja cem danas na neku sumnjivu svirku, bas me zanima...
<jelly> define:sumnjivu
<obruT> neki bubnjar i saxofonist ce svirat :)
<obruT> u nekom sumnjivom klubu :)
<jelly> bar nije opskurna francuska elektronika
<Mmike> obruT, kaj!?
<obruT> ma nije, neki jazz koncert u nekom klubu koji mi je otvorio zemljak, nisam jos tamo nikad bio pa reko idem vidjet
<SilverSpace> obruT: rambo preko drine
<obruT> rambo postane naporan nakon dvije stvari
<jelly> rambo brani sarajevo
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim ko tog ramba pusi 
<obruT> ova neka ekipa s faksa se odvaljivala na njega, nikad ih nisam razumio :)
<SilverSpace> totalno bezveze
<jelly> pa, ekipa se odvljivala na Mancea
<obruT> na Mancetu sam bio u Mocvari :)
<obruT> morao sam to dozivjet
<Mmike> obruT, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0bg2WpkDBU&feature=related
<obruT> vidjet ocima da je to sto sam cuo istina :)
<Mmike> ak ti je ovo 'bezveznjikavo' onda
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne cudi me da je tebi to totalno bezveze :)
<Mmike> malo mu je stil za moj ukus pre elektricnogitarastometaljiv, al', jeben je lik
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/h2GY8L
<jelly> SilverSpace: eto ga na, strgao si stranicu: Database Error: Unable to connect to the database:Could not connect to MySQL
<jelly> valjda zato sto i oni koriste MySQL
<jelly> http://www.sensservis.eu/
<obruT> vidim da se dosta psuje na kanalu
<obruT> m* word
<SilverSpace> hebes mysql
<jelly> obruT: a tek koliko puta se spominje u* word
<obruT> :)
<obruT> na ovoj snimci se ne vidi nikakva pucnjava
<obruT> frajer se setka naokolo
<Mmike> jel' to indx pao?
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~$ telnet index.hr 80
<Mmike> Trying 174.121.14.165...
<Mmike> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<SilverSpace> i jucer je pao 
<obruT> kam je pao ? u provaliju ? :)
<obruT> nist, vrijeme za otic s posla... na produzeni vikend !
<SilverSpace> aj cha
<obruT> pozdrav !
<Mmike> produzeni
<Mmike> vikend
<Mmike> glupan
<Mmike> man whois kaze da isti prima 1001 opciju a ne objasni nit jednu :/
<Mmike> ok, objasni ih par
<Mmike> HNMZoReeeeeeeee
<HmmZ0r> e
<HmmZ0r> nea me, nemam internet, samo malo susjedu ukradem kad nesto trebam dok mi ne dojde.
<ivoks> fak... jeste culi za sarajevo danas?
<Mmike> ivoks, ?
<ivoks> bombas samoubojica
<Mmike> HmmZ0r,  :) pa djesi, staces danas, ocul' ti u kvart? :)
<ivoks> dvojica su bila
<ivoks> jedan pucao po ambasadi SAD-a
<ivoks> a drugi je imao eksploziv na sebi
<Mmike> da, da
<Mmike> postao netko video vec tu
<Mmike> na kojem se nist ne vidi :)
<HmmZ0r> Mmike: doleti, donesi ako imas sto, bitche mi tu 'frendica' samo
<Mmike> 'frendica'? :) :) Imam neki pimpek, taman spreman za kompajliranje
<Mmike> kad samo cca bi ti pasalo? 19 cca, rano, kasno?
<ivoks> zatvorit istocne granice
<HmmZ0r> ok super
<ivoks> ajme ove bih policije
<ivoks> lik hoda sa ak47
<ivoks> a oni ga gledaju i skrivaju se
<ivoks> cekaju specijalce da ga rijese?
<HmmZ0r> da
<HmmZ0r> automatsko oruzje je zajebano :)
<ivoks> ma sta je zajebano?
<ivoks> lik im okrene ledja
<ivoks> a oni ga gledaju
<SilverSpace> a cime ce ga kamenom
<HmmZ0r> ivoks: razmisli, bili ti za vrlo malu placu napadao pistoljem covjeka sa kalasnjikovom
<ivoks> nemas sta napadat
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyGjAinyuWI
<ivoks> kleknes, zapalis si, naciljas i pucas
<SilverSpace> pistoljem koje nose ne mozes na toj daljini pogoditi ni zid 10x10
<ivoks> toliko vremena imas dok ti je lik okrenut ledjima
<HmmZ0r> necu jutub dok kradem net, ja sam moralan lopov, samo text :)
<Mmike> ma to je snimka
<Mmike> ovaj
<Mmike> za film
<Mmike> sto ga rade
<Mmike> zove se 'pucanj uz ambasadu'
<jelly> :-)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: u kojem si ti filmu :)
<Mmike> 'pucanj u ambasadu2'
<ivoks> SilverSpace: danas je hokej?
<SilverSpace> da
<ivoks> nikako da ove sezone odme na tekmu
<SilverSpace> nisam ni ja bio
<ivoks> a kupio sam sezonsku
<SilverSpace> eh i frend ima dvije 
<SilverSpace> bio dva puta
<SilverSpace> 3
<ivoks> 3:0
<ivoks> cini se da su samarcine upalile :)
<SilverSpace> 6:1
<SilverSpace> hrpa korisni stvari za unitty http://askubuntu.com/questions/35488/list-of-custom-launchers-quicklists-for-unity
#ubuntu-hr 2011-10-29
<SilverSpace> jutro 
<dodobas> alo alo
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: kvalifikacije :)
<igustin> In Honor of Dennis Ritchie Day - Save 50% on C/C++, Linux, and Unix Ebooks & Videos - ONE DAY ONLY - Sale ends Oct. 31, 2011 -> http://is.gd/e6CTmy
<igustin> npt. GIT video tutorial od 5 h = 25$
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, ma 
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, ja sam tutlek
<ivoks> super mi je odrzavati server koji ima shebanu maticnu plocu
<ivoks> zamijenis memoriju, drek
<ivoks> nis ne pomaze
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1zCN0YhW1s
<SilverSpace> mjenjaj server
<ivoks> ma da
<ivoks> u subotu
<ivoks> i nedjelju
<ivoks> materinu, sto to nisam prebacio sve u cloud
<SilverSpace> sredio sam oneirica radi ko urica
<SilverSpace> fuck jucer mi server radio danas nece 
<SilverSpace> kaj je ispravno gksu ili gksudo ili je to isto
<sale> http://www.spielzeugz.de/html5/sticky-thing/
<dodobas> yello
<SilverSpace> sale: di si kaj ima 
<SilverSpace> kak ti indija izgleda
<sale> prasnjavo :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<sale> kaze Mmike da mozes birati vise putanji za uci u zavoj...
<SilverSpace> bome i ripa ima
<sale> vjeruj mi, bit ce samo jedna i to ona cista :-)
<SilverSpace> rupa*
<sale> kakvih rupa? :-)
<SilverSpace> ostane massa bez kotaca
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> taman sam se pitao za sto ono narancasto iz rubnika sluzi
<SilverSpace> i massa mi pokazao za sto 
<sale> da :-)
<SilverSpace> ono je fakat bez veze 
<SilverSpace> umjesto da je skroz ravno 
<dodobas> ma da... bas bi trebalo biti skroz ravno...
<SilverSpace> hebiga ono kao da si komad bloka postavio
<dodobas> tako da nema apsolutno nikakvog 'penalty-a' ako izadjes sa staze
<SilverSpace> ma moze biti zemlja trava 
<dodobas> ja bih iskopao jarak od 1m oko staze sa svake strane sirine 5m.... i napunio ga pjenom
<SilverSpace> ali ne onakav panj
<dodobas> pa da vidim kako ce paziti
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> bodljikavu zicu 
<SilverSpace> tak da se ne moze ni vozac izvuci
<sale> ma da, minsko polje
<dodobas> meni uzasno idu na zivce te asfaltirane zone za izletanje
<SilverSpace> yep
<sale> dodobas: a gle, napravili su ih jer su pjescane 'zamke' zeznute. Naime, bolid se moze dosta lako prevrnuti
<SilverSpace> tko ti kriv kaj izletis
<sale> dio bolida se ukopa u sljunak i opla
<sale> ali da, malo ubija zabavu
<SilverSpace> da pogotovo kad ustranu proklizi lako se prevrne
<dodobas> a gle... uskoro ce staviti tracnice na stazu... pa ce onda biti super sigurno...
<SilverSpace> koja luda tekma
<SilverSpace> ludnica
<SilverSpace> sale: dobar ti ovaj ljigavac :)
<dodobas> ste vidjeli kakva prednje krilo ima ferrari ? :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.spielzeugz.de/html5/compare/canvas-shapes.html
<SilverSpace> dodobas: a zalili su se da RB ima fleksi krilo
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ali i njihovo je FIA certified :)
<dodobas> sto bi znacilo da metoda testiranja treba biti promijenjena
<SilverSpace> je 
<SilverSpace> to su kopirali od RB kaj je nestalo dok se webber razbio
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.spielzeugz.de/html5/compare/canvas-imgs.html
<sale> dodobas: mislis na ovo fleksibilno krilo? :-) http://www.dailymotion.com/embed/video/xlzeww
<dodobas> sale: da
<dodobas> https://imgur.com/p7FvC :D
<dodobas> Happy Halloween from Hawaii
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: http://finalboss.org/h/
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: dobit cu epilepsiju :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: dobar :))
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=A_mA72r3ZiQ
<Mmike> kak' to da prijenos pocinje u 10:15 ?
<Mmike> kaj su ovi na pol sata?
<SilverSpace> 10:30
<SilverSpace> samo ne kuzim sad kad se mjenja vreme
<SilverSpace> jel to po novom ili starom
<SilverSpace> bas sad gledao kvalifikacije
<Mmike> sad?!
<SilverSpace> repriza
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> jbg :/
<Mmike> ma, ne kuzim
<Mmike> u 15h pocinje utrka po njihovom vremenu
<Mmike> kak je to 10:30
<SilverSpace> tak
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> heh, tad sam u amsterdamu vec
<ivoks> nes vjerovat... problem sa serverom smo rijesili tako da smo izvadili memoriju iz njega
<ivoks> edac i dalje javlja probleme na tom memorijskom slotu, iako tamo nema memorije
<ivoks> cini se da se ploca lagano pozdravlja sa ovozemaljskim zivotom
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.jutarnji.hr/sibenik--karlovac--strajk-nogometasa/984135/?foto=1
<SilverSpace> http://www.nettalk.com/
<SilverSpace> zanimljiva spravica
#ubuntu-hr 2011-10-30
<josipsb> poz svima :)
<dodobas> yello
<SilverSpace> jutroooo
<SilverSpace> kaj ima
<SilverSpace> mmike sigurno spava i opet ce propustiti utrku
<SilverSpace> :)
<Neuromanc> :)
<MmikeRMRM> SilverSpace, :P
 * Mmike se digo u starih 10 i cudio se 'mirisu zemlje' ili cemu vec
<dodobas> starih 10... to je novih 11 ?
<Neuromanc> starih 10 je novih 9
<Neuromanc> mada je malo krivo govoriti u tom smislu o starim i novim satima
<Neuromanc> jer ovo sadasnje je normalno dakle staro
<Neuromanc> a ono sto je bilo dojucer je noviji pogled na vrijeme;)
<dodobas> to treba ukinuti
<Neuromanc> ah ljudi su glupi
<Neuromanc> pa su napravili i glupo ljetno vrijeme
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> sad smo u biti u starom/normalnom vremenu
<SilverSpace> dodobas: di je tvo kobajagi 
<SilverSpace> tvoj*
<dodobas> vani... na pivi
<SilverSpace> zamirisali mu cevapi
<dodobas> o da... massa kreten
<SilverSpace> lol
<Neuromanx> btw ekipa jel se netko kuži bar elementarno u centralno grijanje?
<dodobas> topla voda grije stan :D ?
<Neuromanx> naime meni bi bilo logično da postoje 2 termostata
<SilverSpace> cijevi povezuju radijatore 
<Neuromanx> jedan je recimo u dnevnoj sobi i on određuje da li topla voda ide kroz sustav
<Neuromanx> drugi je u vodi i on određuje da li treba prigrijavati vodu
<Neuromanx> no čitajući forume izgleda da ovog drugog nema nego bojler radi dok god je na termostatu us tanu temperatura ispod odabrane
<SilverSpace> to su dva nevezana termostata
<Neuromanx> e pa postoji li ovaj drugi uopce kao takav
<SilverSpace> kod mene je u sobi i odreduje u stanu temperaturu
<dodobas> pa ima termostatu u bojleru.... koji kad zagrije vodu.. onda samo radi pumpa
<Neuromanx> ili je termostat u bojleru samo zastita od pregrijavanja i ne mozes njime doredjivati koliko zelis da ti vruca voda ide sustavom
<Neuromanx> dodobas e takos am i ja mislio
<Neuromanx> no ekipa na forumima koja psotavlja centralna kaze drukcije
<Neuromanx> pa sam malo zbunjen
<SilverSpace> i drugi na pumpi u bojleru koji odreduje tem vode u sistemu
<dodobas> sto kaze?
<Neuromanx> meni bi tak bilo najlogicnije
<Neuromanx> pa ispada da to na bojleru samo odredjujes koliko jako ce plin gorjeti
<Neuromanx> a on ogri ovisno o termostatu u sobi
<Neuromanx> gori , ne ogri
<Neuromanx> a baš termostat na bojleru da je samo zaštita
<dodobas> to nema smisla jer bi onda vodu pregrijao
<Neuromanx> dodobas a kao uvijek se voda hladi tekući kroz sustav
<Neuromanx> meni sito nema smisla
<Neuromanx> isto nema smisla
<dodobas> ja imam na bojleru mogucnost podesavanja temperaturu vode
<SilverSpace> Neuromanx: meni na bojleru odereduje jacinu plamena 
<SilverSpace> tri razine plamena
<dodobas> tako da teoretski mogu grijati stan s vodom od 40 stupnjeva
<dodobas> bojler je nikad ne pregrije
<SilverSpace> da i kod mene isto 
<dodobas> mozda govore o nekim starijim bojlerima...
<SilverSpace> samo kaj to bas ne djeluje 
<Neuromanx> http://www.forum.hr/showthread.php?t=335002
<Neuromanx> je iz 2008me prica
<Neuromanx> no nije bas neka razlika tehnologije tada i danas
<dodobas> nema sanse... mi imamo doma centralno od 2000 i imamo bojler s termostatom 
<Neuromanx> naime kuhinja je na sjevernojs trani
<Neuromanx> i bilo bi super da se ona prakticki stalno grije
<Neuromanx> ali ostale sobe ne
<SilverSpace> moj je prastari 35godina star i imato 
<SilverSpace> Neuromanx: to reguliras sa termostatima na radijatoru 
<SilverSpace> tako imam ja
<SilverSpace> jer bi mi bilo prevuce 
<SilverSpace> u manjim sobama
<SilverSpace> tamo di je glavni termostat tu nemam termostat na radijatoru
<Neuromanx> silver pa da, to i hocu, ali nisam bas sretan ako je ovak kak ekipa na forumu pise
<Neuromanx> nis, morat cu vidjeti s nekim strucnjakom na licu mjesta...
<SilverSpace> gle moras vidjeti kako ti sad radi
<Neuromanx> nego recite mi još dakle da li vi točno imate termostat na kojem regulirate temperaturu vode?
<Neuromanx> na bojleru?
<SilverSpace> ako ti je temperatura ok tu di ti je termostat 
<Neuromanx> ja ima termsotat s brojevima 1 3 5 7 9 na vailantu
<SilverSpace> da to ti je to 
<SilverSpace> i ja tako
<Neuromanx> i sad me zanima jel to odredjuje temperaturu vode ili jačinu plamena
<SilverSpace> temp vode 
<SilverSpace> sa time i plamen
<Neuromanx> ak je tak onda super
<SilverSpace> znaci 60° manji plamen 
<SilverSpace> 90° veci plamen ili duze trajanje plamena 
<SilverSpace> kod mene se pojavljuje tri razine plamena
<SilverSpace> opet masa na rubnik
<Mmike> Neuromanx, 
<Mmike> Neuromanx, ja imam bojler na kojem mogu regulirati i temperaturu tople vode (iz pipe) i temperaturu tople vode u cijevima
<Mmike> SilverSpace,  kaj velis?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: tak tak 
<SilverSpace> staza ok 
<Mmike> da, dosadan je vettel
<Mmike> ueber-dosadan, rekao bih
<Mmike> masa je kreten
<SilverSpace> vozi sad za svoju dusu 
<Mmike> a ostali su sam jadnjikavi (u usporedbi s vettelom)
<SilverSpace> kaj mi je ok 
<SilverSpace> jergovic mi je dosadan sa pustanjem webberu
<SilverSpace> ne bi reko da webber mora najprije doci iza vettela
<SilverSpace> tek onda ima smisla govoriti o pustanju
<SilverSpace> ali projecan vozac kao webber to nikad ne moze
<SilverSpace> e da staza je na krivom mjestu napravljena
<sale> gundala :-)
<dodobas> mislim da bi jergovicu trebalo pustati svakodnevno kakve gluposti prica....
<dodobas> da bar malo razmisli prije nego otvori usta
<dodobas> onaj Goran niti ne dodje do rijeci jer se trga od smijeha
<sale> a Goran je jos gori
<dodobas> a tek ono, dragi gledatelji ja sam im rekao da to naprave u prijenosu....
<dodobas> mislim da je on pravi kandidat da zamijeni bernija... koliko je pun sebe
<sale> na prosloj utrci je izvalio... "Upravo su iz boksa javili Buttonu da pritisne plavi gumb ako treba pretjecati. Ne znam... mozda se radi o Dinamu"
<dodobas> ma uzasno je kad nemas izbora...
<SilverSpace> sale: moram gundat :)
<sale> SilverSpace: ma znam, ali dajte se ti i Mmike dogovorite oko smjena. Ne mozete u isto vrijeme :-)
<sale> jos se ukljucio i dodobas... :-)
<SilverSpace> hebiga fali nam jos dracoo
<SilverSpace> :)
<sale> da :-)
<dodobas> jos ce izmisliti i ekskluzivno ukljuvicanje u off kabinu koja se nalazi u Zagrebu
<dodobas> ma fak...
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> KHM!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: reci nesto :)
<Mmike> istina, jergovic je los
<Mmike> pitam se dal' taj lik koji put pogleda/poslusa prijenos nakon sto ga je odradio
<dodobas> pa to i ja kazem
<Mmike> cinjenica jest da lik zna puno, jako puno
<dodobas> da je znao... tamo u 90tim
<Mmike> al' sto i kako prica, majko mila
<Mmike> dodobas,  nije, zna covjek fakat puno
<dodobas> sad je los i zastario
<SilverSpace> dodobas: pa neces valjda Prasicka
<Mmike> al' dikcija mu je totalno u kurcu (na stranu sto mu R bas ne ide, al' ne mislim na to)
<Mmike> neki strucnjak za jezik (ili makar student) bi mu morao dati par naputaka kako i sto pricati
<Mmike> btw, kaj velite za masu? :) Kretenko, jelda? :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: eto moze i on
<SilverSpace> joj
<dodobas> ovaj ne favorizira nikoga, kao... 
<dodobas> a sve sto reb bull napravi je mega ultra dobro
<dodobas> ostali su za K
<SilverSpace> pa to je cinjenica
<dodobas> ok, ali to nije zanimljivo
<dodobas> kao da dodjes na skup neke stranke koja samo prica
<dodobas> mi smo najbolji, mi smo jedini pravi, ...
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/Screenshot%20at%202011-10-30%2012%3A36%3A27.png
<SilverSpace> ovo je cinjenica
<SilverSpace> ;)
<SilverSpace> uh hamiltonova greska
<dodobas> SilverSpace: o cemu ti?
<SilverSpace> gledas kameru sa hamiltonovog bolida
<dodobas> pa bio je prednjim kotacem ispred njegovo zadnjeg kotaca
<SilverSpace> pogledaj kameru 
<dodobas> ma koju kameru...
<SilverSpace> bas i nije 
<dodobas> gdje da gledam?
<SilverSpace> sa hamiltonovog bolida
<SilverSpace> sad je bilo kod jergovica
<dodobas> ako nije.. kako je onda massa sa svojim zadnjim kotacem lupio u hamiltonov prednji ?
<dodobas> ma jerogivca samo u minimalnim dozama....
<dodobas> TV je skoro na mute...
<dodobas> gledam samo sliku i pratim live_timing...
<dodobas> :)
<dodobas> toliko je los
<SilverSpace> live f1 novi je super https://launchpad.net/~davepusey/+archive/releases/+packages
<Mmike> SilverSpace, hamiltonova?!
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak hamiltonova?
<Mmike> jeps, cak je blazicko, koji je bio olicenje nesposobnog komentatora (a znao napamet svu statistiku negdje do 95te), bio zanimljiviji. Bar je ono njegovo urlikanje napravilo utrku zanimljivijom :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak hamiltonova, sunce mu sprzim?
<dodobas> Mmike: rekao je tako Jergovix... mora da je onda tako
<Mmike> dodobas, eh
<Mmike> dodobas, nije :)
<Mmike> jergovic je totalno pro-hamliton bio
<Mmike> I ima pravo covjek tu - masa je kaznjen totalno bezveze tu
<Mmike> da, je, kriv je massa
<SilverSpace> ma nije reko 
<Mmike> al' je bezveze dobio kaznu
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zakaj ti brijes da je hemlton kriv?
<SilverSpace> nego bilo prikazano sa hamiltonovog bolida snimka
<SilverSpace> i vidi se da je ham udario u zadnji kotac
<SilverSpace> masse
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj?
<Mmike> hamliton je udario?
<Mmike> to ti newtonov zakon sad tu nesto? :)
<Mmike> nisam ja udario zid, zid je udario mene? :)
<SilverSpace> bit ce valjda negdje snimka
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9Ft4QS-jvY
<SilverSpace> u najmanju ruku sumljivo 
<SilverSpace> ali cisti trkaci icident
<Mmike> ne kuzim kaj je sumnjivo tu
<Mmike> sekunde 18-19
<Mmike> fino se vidi kak se massa zaletio u njega
<SilverSpace> gle ja smatram da je glupost pravilo ako mu vozac dode do pol bolida da ga ovaj napred mora pustiti
<SilverSpace> to je izmisljeno da bi bilo manje incidenata
<SilverSpace> i po meni ovdje se hamilton zaljetava u bok masse
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> kako?
<SilverSpace> koji je ispred
<Mmike> pa kaj onda kaj je ispred?
<Mmike> hamilton je bio lijevo koliko je mogao, uz sam rub staze
<SilverSpace> pa ispred je 
<Mmike> pa sto onda?
<SilverSpace> ko mu kriv 
<SilverSpace> kaj se koji kurac ima gurat
<Mmike> masa se gurao, jebote
<SilverSpace> nek onda ide travom 
<Mmike> naletio je na hamiltona
<Mmike> prvo je lose usao u taj zavoj, ostavio ovom mjesta
<Mmike> i onda kad je ovaj usao, e onda se zaletio u njega
<SilverSpace> kak se massa gurao 
<Mmike> pa naletio je na hamiltona :)
<SilverSpace> kak se mozes gurati ispred
<Mmike> nije se gurao ispred, gurao se lijevo, druze mire
<Mmike> miro
<SilverSpace> gura se odotraga 
<Mmike> odostraga?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' ti gledas dobru utrku/snimku?
<Mmike> bocno su se sudarili
<SilverSpace> :))
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel ti kad pretices ides gurat onog ispred sebe u stranu 
<SilverSpace> mislim da ne 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ha?
<Mmike> di, na cesti?
<dodobas> Mmike: ma pusti SilverSpace-a on jos uvijek misli da je Gumbek lupio Geytellau Kanadi prosle godine
<SilverSpace> nego se fino vratis iza njega
<Mmike> na cesti nema utrkivanja
<dodobas> i da je Gumbek kriv...
<Mmike> gumbek? gettellu?
<Mmike> koji je koji? :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ne sijecam se tog :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, cek, ti tvrdis da je tu hamilton kriv? :) 
<SilverSpace> nitko tu nije kriv 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jer nije stao i pustio masu ispred sebe? :)
<Mmike> pa tehnicki je to massina greska
<Mmike> al' se slazem da nije trebao dobiti kaznu
<Mmike> nikakvu
<SilverSpace> oba su tu podjednako kriva
<SilverSpace> trkaci incident
<Mmike> ma kak je hamilton kriv, stari moj :0
<Mmike> pa utrka je to, ne voznja po cesti di 'moras napraviti sve sto mozes da izbjedgnes nezgodu'
<Mmike> dodobas, daj izbaci iz sifri to, o kome se radi? :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: trebas dodobas dekoder?
<SilverSpace> da su oba imali malo mozga ne bi se to dogodilo 
<SilverSpace> a ni jedan tu nema mozga
<Mmike> SilverSpace ? :) :) :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, imas jeftino? :)
<Mmike> igustin, si tu?
<SilverSpace> primjer ti je webber alonso 
<SilverSpace> kad su se naguravali
<Mmike> koji primjer
<Mmike> tj, daj snimku, nemrem ovak
<Mmike> da jasno vidim(o) o cem se radi(lo)
<SilverSpace> ono na pocetku 
<SilverSpace> pokusaj webbera da pretekne alonsa
<SilverSpace> Mirko posljednji meč u UFC-u izgubio tehničkim nokautom
<SilverSpace> i taj ne zna kad treba prestati
<SilverSpace> isti shumi
<dodobas> nema to razmisljanja
<dodobas> ham je bio u skretanju u zavoj...
<dodobas> kako je onda mogao lupiti massu, osim ako ovaj nije skrenuo u njega
<SilverSpace> ako imam jedan ruter bez wifi i ne moze se zamjeniti kako drugi ruter sa wifi spojit na njega
<Mmike> SilverSpace, di?
<Mmike> webber/alonso, daj snimku
<SilverSpace> doma 
<SilverSpace> nemam je jos 
<Mmike> a ovo za massa/hamilton, nemam pojma sto bih ti rekao :)
<SilverSpace> valjdace bit na yt
<Mmike> ti tol'ko mrzis tog hamiltona da ti je razum pomucen
<Mmike> a ovo za wifi
<Mmike> taj no-wifi ruter je ruter ili svic ili sta?
<SilverSpace> ruter
<Mmike> sto ruta?
<SilverSpace> od provajdera
<Mmike> aha, i dsl modem je unutra?
<Mmike> ili je modem odvojen?
<SilverSpace> ima samo zicu
<SilverSpace> da
<Mmike> pa kol'ko utikaca ima?
<SilverSpace> neznam sad tocno 
<SilverSpace> mislim da su cetri
<Mmike> pa spoji ih samo ethernet kablom
<SilverSpace> i to bi trebalo radit 
<Mmike> pa vidjet ces cim spojis :)
<SilverSpace> nisam to nikada radio
<SilverSpace> ovaj moj btnet ima modem bez wifi
<jelly-home> jeftino
<SilverSpace> a neda mi se njima dat 500kn 
<SilverSpace> za wifi modem
<jelly-home> neka neka, wifi je ionako stetan ;-)
<SilverSpace> kad ga dobijem za 100kn
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: :)
<SilverSpace> zica isto zraci
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ma hebemu....
<SilverSpace> kaj sad ?
<SilverSpace> kaj samsad kriv
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> odi zivjeti u sumu... pa pricaj kako drvece zraci :)
<SilverSpace> da i drvece zgaci 
<SilverSpace> cenpresi su jako negativne biljke
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> bolje cempres nego kaktus
<SilverSpace> kako za koga 
<SilverSpace> za susjeda je kaktus negativan 
<SilverSpace> za mene ne jer me stiti od susjeda
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> iznimka je samo peyote
<dodobas> taj je ok...
<SilverSpace> hm :)
<SilverSpace> ne mogu naci ono kadfrajer skoci kroz prozor 
<SilverSpace> a zenska se penje po zidu
<jelly-home> dodobas: naprotiv drvece upija i zraci fine stvari, npr. kisik
<dodobas> i bube... mrzim bube... treba svo drvece srusiti
<dodobas> previse je buba
<dodobas> </sarcasm>
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> kak sad
<Mmike> drvece ne zraci
<Mmike> dodobas, ?
<dodobas> Mmike: ?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gledas li svog ljubimca 
<SilverSpace> hrt1
<dodobas> ma zato mu se i vrti u glavi :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne, tko je na hrt1?
<Mmike> a, lesar
<Mmike> ne gledam
<Mmike> idem jest :)
<igustin> Mmike: sad jesam ;)
<dodobas> http://volle-kraft-voraus.de/Main/Details
<SilverSpace> Mmike: evo 90% ljudi misli da je Hamilton kriv nije bio vise od pola bolida i gurao se na masinu trkacu putanju ;)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, di? :)
<Vlado9A3CY> hello all... question... mogu li u Ubuntu 11.10 bez vecih poteskoca pregaziti postojecu linux instalaciju na postojecoj dual boot instalaciji s windowsima 7, bez rucnog particioniranja, ili da prethodno obrisem linux particije... tnx
<chaky> mozes pregaziti
<chaky> samo kod odabira particija, odaberi tu vec postojecu particiju i oznaci je za formatiranje
<Vlado9A3CY> okay, pokrenut cu instalaciju pa cu pitati ako negdje zapnem... tnx chaky
<Vlado9A3CY> okay
<Mmike> mene samo zanima zasto je raikkonnnenn oso iz f1
<Vlado9A3CY> chaky, da li da oznacim download updates while installing, ili da update ostavim za kasnije, htio bih naime i ovo dolje sto nudi Install 3rd party software, pa da mi nesto ne udje u konflikt
<Vlado9A3CY> nema te, idem s Download updates while installing... & Install 3rd party software
<SilverSpace> Mmike: na netu 
<SilverSpace> forumi i komentari
<chaky> Vlado9A3CY: ma mozes slobodno
<Vlado9A3CY> chaky, evo instalacija je uspjela... moram samo vidjeti hoce li mi se normalno moci dici windowsi :) ... idem instalirati xchat :) ... tnx ;)
<SilverSpace> kako ovo prevest
<SilverSpace> Ubuntu Desktop Guide 
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<sale> SilverSpace: najbolje bi bilo 'Ubuntu prirucnik'. Desktop nema smisla prevoditi ili ostaviti u neprevedenog jer da se radi o Ubuntu serveru, onda bi se naglasio 'server' ;-)
<SilverSpace> sale: thx
<SilverSpace> oke je tako
<ivoks> koji spori link na ovom aerodromu
<ivoks> bar je besplatno
<SilverSpace> 4:2
<SilverSpace> gubili do 53 min 0:2
#ubuntu-hr 2012-10-22
<Mmike> I tako, mili moji.
<Mmike> Pozdravljam vas s Hvara.
<dodobas> yeloakao
<budz0r_> jutro
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/557755_370340739717563_1436154317_n.jpg
<ivoks> Slanica :)
<weshmashian> \o
<dodobas> koji K s spamom opet...
<Mmike> budz0r, one forwarde mi saljes na ubuntu-hr mail, plz :)
<budz0r> Mmike: oki
<Mmike> thnx :)
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> kazem liku: nemoj koristiti --skip-extended-insert
<Mmike> los je, sporo radi
<Mmike> da, veli , al' mi zna nekad pomoci kad moram editirati dump
<Mmike> reko, da, al' NEMOJ koristiti to, spor je import,
<Mmike> i sad on meni veli 'da, spor je import'
<Mmike> potrosio cijeli vikend
<BotaniCar> dobro jutro junacine
<dodobas> i crnogorci...
<Mmike> eh, vi, lijenstine sto radite od 9 i u 16 odete doma
<dodobas> Mmike: ne ..., ti niti ne ides od doma :)
<Mmike> kako ne
<Mmike> skroz sam na hvar otisao :)
<dodobas> yes yes, jedva se natjerao... i odmah se 'prikopcao' na mrezu :)
<Mmike> kak je vruce
<Mmike> debil, zatvoren u kuci
<Mmike> zima :)
<Mmike> sad sam na terasi, milinica
<ivoks> pff
<ivoks> Mmike: https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/557755_370340739717563_1436154317_n.jpg
<jelly> konj
<hbogner> Mmike, pa dis to da je vruce?
<dodobas> Mmike: ja sam tako jucer razmisljao... odhebat faks i preselit se u Veljun... samo mi struja i internet trebaju
<ivoks> pa to ja vec radim :)
<dodobas> ivoks: skaces po vodi ?
<ivoks> samo sto svako malo moram obici pola svijeta :)
<ivoks> ne, zivim na otoku i sve sto mi treba je struja i internet
<dodobas> nah... otoci su puni turista 
<ivoks> samo 30 dana u godini
<hbogner> dodobas, struja, solarni paneli, dovoljno za laptop :D
<hbogner> samo jos neki internet tamo povuc
<Mmike> klasifikacija murtera kao otoka je, pretenciozna, u najmanju ruku :)
<hbogner> :D
<dodobas> i to isto...
<Mmike> da i nema mosta, nebi bio problem :)
<hbogner> skocis preko kanala :D
<dodobas> kao i vir
<Mmike> ivoks, vidio :)
<Mmike> dobro, murter je lijep, vir je ocajan
<hbogner> krk ima tu razliku sto se mostarina placa
<hbogner> za razliku od ovih
<ivoks> ako murter nije otok, onda je krk jos manje
<jelly> ?
<ivoks> jer, kako god okrenes, most na murteru se dize :)
<hbogner> ma jesu otoci, ali su spojeni s kopnom
<hbogner> za razliku od recimo visa
<ivoks> i 2x po pol sata, murter nema vezu s kopnom :)
<jelly> osim kad puse bura, na Krku
<ravilov> <hbogner> ma jesu otoci, ali su spojeni s kopnom  <-- to je inace definicija poluotoka :p
<ivoks> ne, svi su oni otoci
<ivoks> most ne cini otok poluotokom
<ivoks> jer je definicija otoka da je okruzen morem sa svih strana
<hbogner> ravilov, ovisi kako definiras spoj, jel internet spoj, most ili kopnena masa :D
<ivoks> sa ili bez mosta, svi otoci su okruzeni morem
<dodobas> q definicija kontinenta = otok :)
<ivoks> da, dobro je pitanje zasto je grenland otok, a australija kontinent
<ravilov> ivoks, nigdje se ne spominje da je most, samo da je "spojen s kopnom" (namjerno neprecizno) :p
<ravilov> valjda ima neka definicija koja kaze da je sve ispod xxx km2 otok
<ivoks> http://ask.yahoo.com/20040409.html
<ivoks> pa australija je manja od grenlanda
<ravilov> onda mozda ima veze s populacijom?
<jelly> LOL
<jelly> ivoks: Australija je 7mil km2, Grenland je 2 i nesto
<ivoks> da?
<ivoks> hm... meni ostalo u sjecanju da je grenland veci
<jelly> eto sta radi Merkator 
<ivoks> ma po merkatoru je grenland veci i od afrike
<ravilov> cek, prema ovom na yahoo ispada da da bi kopnena masa bila kontinent, mora biti na vlastitoj tektonskoj ploci?
<ravilov> pa ima i smisla donekle...
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_islands_by_area
<ivoks> ravilov: ali europa nije na vlastitoj
<ravilov> ivoks, zato se to zove euroazija ;)
<ravilov> europa je valjda samo logicki/politicki "kontinent"
<ravilov> iliti "dogovorno"
<ravilov> stajaznam
<ravilov> i da, mozes strpat 3 grendlanda na australiju :)
<ravilov> LOL... prema nekom rjecniku, definicija otoka je "sve sto je okruzeno vodom i manje od kontinenta"
<ravilov> ne moze bit preciznije
<hbogner> onda su i brodovi otoci :D
<ravilov> jep
<ivoks> i ljudi koji plivaju
<ivoks> kak znas da si okruzen ljudima koji nesto rade na tim laptopima?
<hbogner> oi pa kolko ovaj win update traje, jucer je bio update i sad jos 167 mega opet
<ivoks> tak sto je 90% laptopa thinkpad x serije
<ivoks> i dva maca
<ivoks> al to je ekipa koja 'dizajnira' :)
<ravilov> ivoks, krivo
<ravilov> ili ne
<ravilov> ja sam na T60 upravo
<ravilov> i upravo IRCam :p
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> http://vimeo.com/39205407#
<SilverSpace> hebes to kaj ga polovica ostane unutra
<Mmike> kad kazes 'na otoku sam' podrazumjeva se da je povezanost s kopnom ogranicena
<Mmike>  ma
<ravilov> twss
<Mmike> na murteru to bas i nije slucaj
<Mmike> (na krku jos manje, da)
<Mmike> zato odes na pravi otok (hvar) i preseravas se bez imalo bedova kako si na pravom otoku
<Mmike> (jer, nema nikog s lastova i visa tu) :)
<ravilov> Mmike, treba na jabuku otic :p
<Mmike> ne, tamo nema nista
<Mmike> al' doslovno, tamo nema nista
<ivoks> Mmike: otok je otok, nije nesto cim se kurcis, vec geografska cinjenica
<ivoks> tvoja kvalifikacija otoka ne mora se nuzno odrzavati na sve
<ivoks> dok se kvalifikacija 'kopna okruzenog vodom (ne nuzno morem) sa svih strana' odnosi na cijeli svijet
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> da, samo sto je tvoj otok toliko blizu kopna da mosh pljunut
<Mmike> pa i da nema mosta, mogao bi skoro pa preskocit preko i otic kupit, recimo, kruh :)
<ravilov> ili zamolis nekog da ti kupi kruh i dobaci preko
<ivoks> mogao bi, da
<ivoks> ali i dalje je otok
<ravilov> Mmike, istina, jabuka nema cak ni google street view :P
<SilverSpace> :) nisu stigli prevelika je 
<ravilov> hm dovraga
<ravilov> ja dosad mislio da je jabuka naj-jugozapadniji dio .hr
<ravilov> a nije, nego je palagruza
<ravilov> wow, ta jabuka nema ni kilometar po najvecoj dimenziji
<Mmike> jabuka je u biti jedna velika hrid
<Mmike> taman toliko velika da se moze oznaciti otokom
<ravilov> da skuzio
<ravilov> vulkanski otocic
<ravilov> LOL
<ravilov> Your search for pizza near Jabuka, Croatia did not match any locations.
<ivoks> u biti
<ivoks> sve hridi se mogu nazvati otokom
<ivoks> ne postoji jasna definicija hridi/otoka
<ivoks> zato opcina murter-kornati ima 140 otoka
<ivoks> a vecina su u biti hridi
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Popis_otoka_Hrvatske
<ivoks> ovo je prva specifikacija koju sam vidio, koliko god tocna bila
<ravilov> ista polemika "kontinent/otok", samo u malom
<SilverSpace> bas vam zavidim hebo vas pas kaj gledate u more :)
<ivoks> cak imamo i wiki stranice za sve njih :)
<ivoks> mislim, pazi ovo
<Mmike> http://developers.slashdot.org/story/12/10/21/1330254/salesforcecoms-benioff-disses-windows-8-oracle
<ivoks> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ple%C5%A1%C4%87ina_(Ple%C5%A1%C4%87enica)
<Mmike> salesforce odjebaje oracle i favorizira postgres?
<Mmike> nc nc nc
<ivoks> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galicija_(otok)
<hbogner> blah i windowsi i njihove verzije, oem, dsp, fpp, koji su to klinci
<api984> hbogner, eh da. zato smo mi linuksaši :D
<hbogner> api984, sto mi je ovo trebalo :D
<api984> hehe
<api984> baš tako
<api984> ja bi doma :D hebemu ponedjeljak. ocu spat.... 
<BotaniCar> presmijesni ovi indijci :) Dodali mogucnost crtanja grafova u reporte aplikacije koju koristimo (helpdesk), i ne radi kak bi htio .. kontaktiram ih i velim 'cujte, kad predajem mjesecni report, htio bi vizualizaciju toga koliko je ticketa pripalo kojem odjelu' . Veli frajer, 'e, to ne moze' :)
<BotaniCar> ne znam kaj da chartam na helpdesk reportu, ako ne to :)
<jelly> naravno da moze, ako dobijes pristup bazi i sam crtash
<Mmike> pa, da probamo ubuntu 12.10 servera
<vileni_> dosao 12.10?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, e, ti znas nesto o Kayako Query Languageu?
<Mmike> vileni_, joj, pa kak to neznas! :)
<vileni_> Mmike: bio u madjarskoj za vikend, nista neznam :)
<BotaniCar> daj mi par mi Å¡par minuta, na chatu sam s njima 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, zapalo me da moram to istraziti pa eto, hint neki samo, super bi bilo :)
<Mmike> zakaj ubuntu installer i dalje ne pita za apt-proxy
<jelly> Mmike: aj popravi topic ak mozes, s/Jos malo pa 12.10!!/12.10 izasao!!/
<ivoks> heh
<Mmike> jelly, nemrem, vish da mi je rodjendan jos!
<jelly> jebemu misha
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> sad ce mi ubit gust ovaj otocanin
<jelly> kaj mora uvijek PRECJEDNIK rjesavat topic
* ivoks changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Udruga Ubuntu korisnika u Hrvatskoj | http://ubuntu-hr.org | Posljednju inacicu Ubuntua mozete preuzeti na adresi http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com | Izasao 12.10!!
<jelly> eto vise ti ni nije rodjendan
<ivoks> ne mora, ali delegirani IRC administratori ne rade svoj posao
<jelly> djubrad
<ivoks> tak da moramo imati sjednicu i odrediti nove duznosti
<jelly> ivoks: kak stoji canonical sa supportom za ibm san volume controller, te qlogic fc hba?
 * Mmike opce nezna tko je delegirani irc administrator sve
<ivoks> jelly: canonical ili ubuntu?
<vileni_> sad da vidimo da li ce proci 12.04 na 12.10 apgrejd :)
<ivoks> jelly: ako ubuntu i ne podrzava odredjeni hardver, ukoliko kupac/klijent zahtijeva, canonical ce raditi s vendorom da se taj problem rijesi
<Mmike> vileni_, ++ :)
<ivoks> jelly: vec smo to radili za razne klijente
<jelly> bojim se da $employer nema $para za takav pristup 
<ivoks> to ne kosta nista klijenta
<vileni_> Mmike: e, jeo sam dobar kebab
<jelly> ??
<jelly> ivoks: tell me more
<Mmike> vileni_, de?
<vileni_> Mmike: u budimpesti :D
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> idem, moram na plac
<Mmike> brb
<ivoks> jelly: ako klijent kupi support od canonicala, onda ce canonical sam raditi s vendorom na supportu za odredjeni uredjaj
<jelly> ivoks: i to se radi i za onaj normalni server support?
<SilverSpace> ovaj quantal mi usporio racunalo da je to strasno
<ivoks> jelly: rekao bi da, ali ovisi o tome hoce li rashodi biti veci od prihoda
<jelly> ofskroz
<ivoks> jelly: nisam upoznat kako radi taj dio kompanije
<ivoks> znam da smo za jednog klijenta, s kojim sam ja radio, stisnuli HP i dobili support
<ivoks> i to bas za SAN uredjaj
<jelly> eh, al HP je od prije relativno Debian-friendly
<ivoks> SAN kao takav (preko iscsi-a) je radio, ali klijent je htio napismeno od HP-a da je podrzano
<jelly> yep, tocno to bi htio
<ivoks> jelly: radimo za svim vecim vendorima
<ivoks> ako bi uzeli support za samo jedan server, vjerojatno se ne bi upustili u to
<ivoks> ali za vise servera... ne znam, mogu se raspitati ako ozbiljno o tome razmisljas?
<jelly> ivoks: nemoj
<ivoks> bez imena, samo da vidim radimo li to
<ivoks> ustalom... vas je kupio t-com, jel?
<jelly> druga opcija mi je pretociti fizicke servere pod vSphere, i onda vec imam supportanu platformu
<ivoks> a t-com svira kako deutsche telekom kaze, jel?
<obruT> ivoks: nazalost, da
<jelly> ivoks: pretty much
<ivoks> e... pa onda... :)
<obruT> svabo kaze koliko para hoce od dividende i to je to, toliko mora biti
<jelly> ivoks: al za sada im je u interesu drzati nas odvojene ;-)
<obruT> svabo kaze kupite ovaj nas njemacki proizvod za 6 miliona eura, kupuje se
<obruT> je da stvar ne radi kak treba, ali jebiga, mora se
<jelly> bar dobijes globalni DT popust
<jelly> i onda si razmisljas kolike %@$# marze imaju vendori i kakva je izmisljotina "list price" kad mozes dobiti 50-80% popusta
<ivoks> fak, hladno je u ovoj danskoj
<SilverSpace> opa Porsche priprema povratak u Formulu 1? to bi bilo odlicno
<BotaniCar> MmikeDOMA: QL .. znam koliko sam iscitao na njihovom wikiu , a iskustveno mogu reci da su debili. Mogli su lijepo sloziti da koristis standardnu SQL sintaksu pa da reporte mozes raditi potpuno slobodno, ali su se odlucili na ovo .. daj mi 5 min da ispijem kavu pa cu ti prepricati zadnji chat s njima :) 
<Mmike> i stand corrected - ubuntu server pita za apt proxy
<Mmike> BotaniCar, :*
<obruT> kad smo vec kod porshea... vozio sam u petak porche carrera 911 .. bas gustah
<obruT> a i staza je bila super, "coastal"...
<obruT> the need for speed je super igra :) dosbox rulez ;)
<api984> hehe
<BotaniCar> MmikeDOMA: kaj se tice reportinga i toga, ako si znas stvari iscupat direktno kroz mysql, ovo njihovo ni ne diraj. Na primjer, nemres u mjesecnom reportu dobiti text summary i graf. Takodjer, graf ne mozes exportati pa pokazati svom supervizoru koji ne koirsti kayako. Uz to, njihova vlastita kayako desktop aplikacija ne iscrtava grafove, a ako pokrenes u browseru  - radi :) 
<api984> obruT, sta onaj stari ?
<obruT> onaj prvi, da :)
<BotaniCar> nego, jel koristi netko Alfresco kao ducument/task  manager ? 
<api984> obruT, hehe. dugo nisam vidio taj... ne sjecam se kad sam to igrao hehe
<obruT> meni su tamo nekak najlijepse staze, iako, obzirom na rezoluciju, za danasnje pojmove, nije bas nesto lijepo :)
<api984> obruT, gameplay mi je bitniji nego grafika :D
<Mmike> obruT, shareaj!
<obruT> Mmike: igru ?
<Mmike> obruT, da, dosplox imam upaketiran :)
<obruT> ajd me podsjeti kad se javim na irc od doma :) nemam tu na poslu sa sobom
<Mmike> moze
<Mmike> super :)
<Mmike> imam to negdje na disketama jos
<Mmike> koje su u podrumu
<Mmike> zadnjih 10 godina, valjda
<api984> Mmike, imas koji 5,25 :D
<Mmike> imam, kaj je najbolje
<api984> hehe
<api984> se sjecas onog softvera za format na veci kapacitet?
<api984> :D
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> nest mi poznato to
<Mmike> al' to sam na c64 koristio
<Mmike> ili nisam?
<api984> ona fora s 1.4mb na 1.6mb
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: oj od petka snijeg cini mi se da ce rakijetina prezimiti 
<api984> negdje sam imao office za windows 3.11 na 32 diskete :D
<api984> windows 3.11 - 7 disketa? :D
<BotaniCar> diskete arhivirane u podrumu, koje rade nakon 10 godina, da mi je to vidjet' :)
<api984> BotaniCar, jos uvijek imam prvi CD koji sam kupio u zivotu od pirata :D kad sam bio klinac :D lol
<api984> the good old days
<api984> dos + win 3.11 / win98 + dos :D
<api984> win95 missing :D
<api984> se neko sjeca onog casopisa WIN.INI ? hehe
<dodobas> o da
<ivoks> Mmike: tijekom instalacije?
<ivoks> Mmike: ubuntu pita za apt proxy otkad znam za ubuntu :)
<ivoks> server, naravno
<Mmike> ivoks, da, moguce, nisam dugo server instalirao
<ivoks> Mmike: to je ficur d-ia
<Mmike> d-ia
<Mmike> ?
<ivoks> debian-installer
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> dada, imas pravo
<Mmike> debilanko to isto pita
<SilverSpace> kod mene orginal pakovanje windows NT koje cak nije nikada bilo ni otvarano dog ga ja nisam otvorio
<SilverSpace> 3.51
<api984> SilverSpace, hehe
<api984> dos igra 4D?
<api984> dave, c&c..
<api984> doom1
<SilverSpace> http://www.thevarguy.com/2012/10/22/can-canonical-put-ubuntu-on-phones-tablets-and-tvs/
<Mmike> ivoks, znas mozda (iz glave) zasto ubuntu nece ugasiti virtualbox? (kad mu kazem - halt)
<drj_cro> Mmike: shutdown -h -P now(gasi ga sigurno)
<api984> format c:/u /q 
<ivoks> Mmike: los acpi?
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> ne radi mi nit mreza
<Mmike> al' to je do vboxa ,brijem
<vileni_> al je spor server
<vileni_> samo 12MB/s :)
<Mmike> poweroff
<Mmike> to gasi
<Mmike> halt ne gasi struju
<Mmike> zato se nece ugasit vbox
<Mmike> drj_cro, -p treba
<igcek> decki...
<igcek> cini mi se da tar ako najde folder do kojeg nema read prava preskoci cjel folder... jel o tak?
<igcek> i kak se to rijesi?
<jelly> tak da mu das prava
<jelly> odn. da ga pokreces kao korisnik koji ima relevantna prava
<BotaniCar> pickumaterinu i prekomplicirani setupi. Upravo sam sam sebi pucao u nogu :) 
<BotaniCar> Ugasio sam jedan server, a zaboravio sam da je (bio) smarthost za neke druge :)
<BotaniCar> i cudim se zakaj mailovi koje imam u 'sent' nikad nisu dosli nikam :)
<BotaniCar> falatidragi bogek na logovima :)
<BotaniCar> Ako mi netko kaze da trebam dokumnetirati takve stvari,stavit cu ga na ignore :)
<BotaniCar> Iako ima pravo :)
<SilverSpace> sustiglo me jucerasnje prezderavanje mandarinkama uh
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kaj se moze desiti od previse mandarina ?
<Mmike> :) kaj mislis :)
 * Mmike cisti ribu
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> nemrem ni naslutiti, ja jedem premalo vocha
<BotaniCar> proljev ? povracanje ? zutilo na kozi ?
<BotaniCar> kakvu ribu ? <3 
<SilverSpace> brzo trcanje rijetko sranje :)
 * BotaniCar bi ribu !
<BotaniCar> oh, koliko si ih pojeo ?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: skoro onaj cijeli paket iz konzuma
<BotaniCar> Meni se to ne cini tak puno :) 
<BotaniCar> mislim, nije da si bas jako mali :)
<SilverSpace> eto pogledao pise 3kg
<SilverSpace> cca 2+ sigurno sam pojeo 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ovcice i salpe
<SilverSpace> Mmike: oradicu
<BotaniCar> iha, 3kg .. isti si moj Filip, on bi ih jeo dok ne povrati ( i je, jednom) ;)
<SilverSpace> i to je najbolja oradica kad je skines sa udice i odmah u moru ocistis nema bolje
<BotaniCar> nego, delali doma juce deepdish pizzu, mali skuzio jutros da ima jos u rolu (ne znam kak) i nece nikaj drugo doruckovati, samo pokazuje prstom prema rolu i mljacka :))))
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: mali pametan
<SilverSpace> svidjelo mu se
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pametan je samo ako nije na mene :) Meni je bilo smijesno kak inace oce samo nekaj slatko ujutro, ali danas ne :) jos se osjeti cesnjak u pizzi :)))
<SilverSpace> cesnjak u pizzi ? 
<SilverSpace> hebote ja bi umro 
<obruT> cesnjak skroz pase na pizzi
<jelly> mmmm
<BotaniCar> Stari moj, i ja sam htio umrijeti koliko sam pojeo :) Ono, pizza na kat, puna svega :)
<jelly> sir, incuni, cesnjak
<jelly> mozda par kapara
<BotaniCar> u biti, ako bi od cega umro, to je od silne tekucine koju sam morao popiti nakon toga, spalila me iznutra, sir je bio jako slan :)
<obruT> incune vec ne bi... smeta za zdravlje :)
<BotaniCar> !! kapare 
<jelly> slano za ubit al... ;-)
<jelly> zalit s nekim bijelim vinom
<SilverSpace> ma ne podnasam cesnjak osim na ribi i mesu 
<BotaniCar> nda, ne znam tko me ponukao da si za flashanje samsunga posluzim nokiJinim kablom - neide, samsungov je kabl nesto drugaciji, iako oba imaju microusb konektor
<jelly> ja cesnjak mogu valjda na kruh mazat iako nisam jos probao
<BotaniCar> jelly: masti i cesnjaka ?
<BotaniCar> :D
<jelly> BotaniCar: ne jedem meso pa mast otpaa
<jelly> al dobra ideja
<BotaniCar> *ne jede meso* , a drito si mislih kak si ljudina i nema ti coik kaj zameriti ;:)
<BotaniCar> al, dobro, bar znam da se ne bi tukli oko obroka :)
<jelly> osim ak je riba ;-)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<SilverSpace> kak brzo vi naucis kad si prisiljen ga koristit
<Mmike> ssh-copy-id ne kuzi ako ssh nije 22
<jelly> Mmike: ~/.ssh/config ti je prijatelj
<Mmike> jelly, a e
<Mmike> ubuntu 12.10 je urnebesno spor
<Mmike> tj, urnebesno sporo je dok shell dobijem
<obruT> xubuntu 12.10 na curinom kompu radi uglavnom ok :P
<obruT> ako ti je spora inicijalizacija bas shella, optimiziraj .*rc fajl od shella :)
<obruT> vjerojatno ucitava milijardu pizdarija
<obruT> completitione i te pizdarije
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/jesensko-kupanje-konja-murteru-galerija-466797
<ivoks> Mmike: makni landscape-client
<ivoks> obruT: u biti, skuplja razne informacije o sustavu koje ti onda prezentira kroz motd
<ivoks> obruT: tipa, koliko ima upgrade paketa, koliko security updatea, ip, ovo, ono...
<jelly> i ne kešira?
<jelly> tsk
<ivoks> kesira
<ivoks> kak ne
<ivoks> pa to je motd :)
<ivoks> flat file
<ivoks> samo kada se prvi put treba generirati, potraje
<ivoks> vidio sam mudrinica jucer
<ivoks> sefa t-hta
<ivoks> malo sam se iznenadio kad iz dzepa nije izvukao iphone
<ivoks> vec s3
<ivoks> "Possible" means something may happen. "Plausible" implies that a hypothesis or statement sounds logical and may well be true. The words really focus on different ideas.
<Mmike> Package 'landscape-client' is not installed, so not removed
<Mmike> obruT, ja moram sad isto zeni doma metnit zadnji ubuntu
<Mmike> obruT, btw, test drive?:)
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> need for speed
<SilverSpace> LN
<obruT> Mmike !
<obruT> imam i test drive ako trebas :)
<obruT> i fala svevisnjem na rsyncu jer bih dobio slom zivaca s ovim jebenim adsl uploadom
<jelly-home> kaj, jos se nisi prebacio na upload preko 3G
<obruT> kad bude dzabe, prebacujem se :)
<jelly-home> ne placa firma? :P
<obruT> placa ali neki sitni promet,
<obruT> poceli su nam naplacivati punu adsl pretplatu nabijem ih
<obruT> jebote, radim u telekomu i placam najskuplju brzinu
<jelly-home> prebaci se na konkurenciju <g>
<obruT> pa i bih da mi promet nije za dzabe
<jelly-home> ah
<obruT> i to eto, "jer sam si sredio"
<obruT> nije po defaultu
<obruT> i sta onda, fino bih bio na konkurenciji i bas bi radio finu reklamu firmi u kojoj radim
<obruT> mislim da bi firma mogla malo poraditi na imageu :P
<obruT> maxtv zaposlenici isto placaju punu cijenu
<obruT> na mobitelima se stedi...
<jelly-home> gle... sami su si krivi za reklamu
<jelly-home> mi imamo 30% popusta jer hakom ne da vise
 * Mmike ima 1 mbit upload :)
<ivoks> status miles 44,800
<ivoks> Executive Bonus :)
<Mmike> [vdpau] Error when calling vdp_presentation_queue_block_until_surface_idle: An invalid handle value was provided.
<Mmike> [vdpau] Error when calling vdp_video_mixer_render: An invalid handle value was provided.
<Mmike> got to love ubuntu
<ivoks> to je neki prastari mplayer?
<ivoks> Samsung has decided to terminate an ongoing contract with Apple to supply LCD panels for use in its growing range of devices. That means, come next year, there will be no Samsung panels used across the iPad, iPod, iPhone, and Mac range of devices.
#ubuntu-hr 2012-10-23
<Mmike> kaj jucer amazon crko bio?
<dodobas> yeloakoa
<dodobas> Mmike: kazu da je 
<Mmike> loyaya
<Mmike> dodobas, da, gledam sad, doslo njih 103294812304 da se hoce kod nas prebacit, da jebo amazon
<Mmike> reko, halo, ljudi :)
<Mmike> pa sad citam naokolo
<dodobas> Mmike: past ce te i vi... onda ce svi na rackspace :)
<dodobas> a poslje toga... natrag u garažu.... natrag...
<Mmike> jasta
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> upisao sam online tecaj, MongoDB for DBAs
<Mmike> pa da vidimo sto ja to krivo radim
<dodobas> Mmike: 10gen ima samo jednu politiku... a to je da ces za bilo kakvu produkciju trebati njihov support
<Mmike> brijes?
<dodobas> tj. custom build i toga se ne srame
<dodobas> to im JE biznis model, IMHO
<Mmike> znaci, ovaj opensourcasti mongodb je drek by desing?
<Mmike> design
<dodobas> pa cini se da su 'ostavili' dosta mjesta za napredak...
<dodobas> jer obicno prica ide... mogodb iz great but we needed custom build, fixes will be publicly available in next version
<dodobas> doduse za moj usecase je i vise nego dobar...
<dodobas> bez ikakve replikacije/shardinga
<BotaniCar|2> dobro jutro, junaci
<BotaniCar|2> I throw my telescope in the air and sing EYooooo , i'm Galileeeeooooo
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/video-vise-24-000-pakistanaca-formiralo-najvecu-ljudsku-zastavu-clanak-467130
<ivoks> sjeverni koreanci ce poluditi
<ivoks> Nekad u gužvi, danas sama sebi šefica i bez stresa
<ivoks> kakav clanak
<ivoks> oni koji su sami sebi sefovi i bez stresa, ti nece dugo :)
<weshmashian> \o
<ivoks> http://samsung-updates.com/device/?id=GT-I9300
<ivoks> VIP! :)
<ivoks> smijesan je ovaj carnet
<ivoks> veli...
<ivoks> vasa implementacija ssl/tls-a sadrzi ranjivost koja omogucava man-in-the-middle napad
<ivoks> i onda napomena
<ivoks> s obzirom da je server u carnet mrezi, mozete zanemariti ovo upozorenje
<jelly-home> od nessus scana?
<jelly-home> izgleda da uopce nisu korelirali debian verzije pa imaju hrpu false pozitiva
<jelly-home> uglavnom, sken je 90% nekoristan
<ivoks> da, slazem se
<ivoks> al daj ti to objasni onima koji to citaju
<ivoks> kad odrzavas servere u ustanovi u kojoj pola ekipe zeli to sve prebaciti na windowse
<ivoks> a pojma o pojmu nemaju
<ivoks> a druga polovica kaze 'mi nemamo pojma o pojmu, ali vidio da radi'
<jelly-home> "u zadnjih 12 mjeseci bilo je X malwarea koji napadaju Windows 2003 i 2008 server, i Y malwarea koji napadaju $distru"
<jelly-home> "99% spama se salje sa windows strojeva"
<jelly-home> itd
<ivoks> ma ne...
<ivoks> ovi koji zele prebaciti sve na windows, fakat nemaju pojma o pojmu
<ivoks> ne zato sto su windows admini, vec zato sto ne znaju sto je imap, a sto je smtp
<ivoks> sve sto znaju je da ako kliknu ovaj checkbox, server ne radi
<ivoks> i onda bi oni stavili exchange kao MX za cijelu ustanovu
<ivoks> a jedini razlog zasto im mailovi jos stizu je zato sto imaju postfix koji je MX i onda delegira exchangeu
<jelly-home> onda veli "moze, odrzavanje i licence kroz iducih 3 godine ce vas doci 3-5 puta vise"
<ivoks> pa oni vec placaju licence
<ivoks> to je sve sta ta ekipa radi - kupuju licence
<ivoks> to je odgovor na sve - kupit cemo to i to
<jelly-home> jel placaju i admina koji ce krpati exchange?
<ivoks> cak su imali i outsource odrzavanja windows servera
<ivoks> i onda se pitas, cemu oni uopce sluze
<jelly-home> ne znam kak imse to isplati,jel pisu licence u capex ili sta 
<jelly-home> onda bolje da stave domenu na google i vozi
<ivoks> ma ne znam... to su ti samoprozvani bogovi
<BotaniCar|2> Smijesni ste :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Simpaticno smijesni, ali smijesni :) 
<Mmike> k'o iphoneovci
<Mmike> znaju da ne valja, al' ga i dalje brane :)
<BotaniCar|2> nene, iPhoneofci su mi prestali biti simpaticni :) Ova dva bar dozvoljavaju mogucnost da njihova istina nije jedina :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: znas da "kayako desktop" aplikacija sad trosi chrome za renderiranje ?
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> ova likovi fakat ne znaju
<ivoks> sigh... ovi 
<Mmike> znaci, nije bas desktop app
<Mmike> k'o google calendar
<ivoks> bas ne razumiju kujca
<Mmike> dobro da nemas web browser koji se ne vrti u jvmu u kojem se vrti virtualmachine za tvoju aplikaciju
<Mmike> picku :)
<ivoks> ne znaju ni naklikati to sto treba
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: pa da znaju, tko bi te trebao, bas si mi zato smijesan :) Sto su oni gori, to si ti bolji :) 
<ivoks> jer ne razumiju sto treba
 * Mmike ce sad malo ic igrat need for speeed - benefit toga kad radis s velikim bazama podataka pa alter traje :)
<ivoks> moram naci neki flight simulator za linux
<ivoks> jucer sam do 2 ujutro gledao i proucavao sletanje :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ima jedan jedini
<Mmike> i vrhunski je
<ivoks> The software is available for around $40 and comes on eight DVDs, which includes all required data.
<ivoks> The software is available for around $40 and comes on eight DVDs, which includes all required data.
<ivoks> x-plane
<Mmike> upravo taj
<ivoks> sad je 70$ :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> peder
<Mmike> bio besplatan svojevremeno
<Mmike> al' si dobio 2 aerodroma i jedan avion
<Mmike> pa leti :)
<ivoks> ima i sad demo
<ivoks> mogao bi prvo pogledati flightgear
<Mmike> nemoj :)
<Mmike> to je k'o torcs
<Mmike> za aut
<Mmike> aute
<Mmike> to je bilo ok kad smo c64 imali
<Mmike> al' ako si ikad vozio il2 ili fs
<Mmike> onda je to sve smece
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> ali x-plane zahtijeva directx
<ivoks> ima i za android :D
<BotaniCar|2> directx je jos jedina stvar koja mi fali na linuxu :) Nda, i activex :)
<ivoks> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.laminarresearch.xplane_default#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDIxMiwiY29tLmxhbWluYXJyZXNlYXJjaC54cGxhbmVfZGVmYXVsdCJd
<ivoks> X-Plane 10 Professional-Use USB Key ($750 + shipping)
<Mmike> hehe
<Mmike> nfs je zakon :)
<ivoks> nema airbusa
<ivoks> tja
<ivoks> cini se da treba directx samo za windows
<ivoks> to me malo cudi
<ivoks> nisu valjda radili directx verziju za windows i opengl za mac/linux?
<ivoks> After this operation, 1273 MB of additional disk space will be used.
<ivoks> flightgear ^ :)
<ivoks> to necu na laptop instalirati
<Mmike> nemoj
<Mmike> los je
<Mmike> steta mjesta
<Mmike> obruT, :*
<obruT> gustas ? :)
<obruT> bas bih rado doticnu igru u visokoj rezi, bas s tim stazama i takvom igrivoscu :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> jbg
<Mmike> 640x480, neide bolje
<Mmike> iako, probaj rfactor, radi pod winetom
<Mmike> jedino ti treba analogni upravljator
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/578591_375079875906698_134564537_n.jpg
<dodobas> oh kako mi se spava
<Mmike> meni ne
<Mmike> idem na terasu
<Mmike> vruce je
<Mmike> ovaj thinkpad samo ima sjebat display
<Mmike> nije dovoljno 'glasan' na suncu
<BotaniCar|2> VU-HU "Error: database disk image is malformed"
<Mmike> KUNG_FU error: your karate is lame :)
<Mmike> naivno sam instalirao insect repellent na svoj mobitel
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> k'o da skuplja muhe :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: vish,pricali smo o tome, ja samo pozitivna iskustva imam :) 
<Mmike> mah, to ne radi
<Mmike> al' su me toliko ispizdile da sam ocajan bio :)
<Mmike> ohoho, petak/subota snijeg?
<Mmike> bit ce zanimljivo kroz gorski kotar :)
<Mmike> tj, liku
<vileni> ovaj petak?
<vileni> valjda nece puno, taman bih trebao u rijeku
<Mmike> a vele da hoce
<Mmike> iako, tek u sri/cet ce se znat sa sigurnoscu
<Mmike> jelly, kako da izvucem file iz nekog paketa bez da instaliram taj paket?
<jelly> dpkg-deb --extracl
<jelly> Mmike: modulo typos
<Mmike> jelly, aha
<Mmike> thnx
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> malo zajebano :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QzcrOJLjU8E
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Terrifying  lift floor drops into shaft with people inside, Views: 304, Rating: 100.0%
<civija> zasto utuntu ne zna disableati screensaver dok gledas flash video na jubitou?
<SilverSpace> ?? pa kaj drugi os zna
<civija> naravno da zna
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> ako je u fullscreenu
<civija> pa to me zanima
<SilverSpace> doduse screensaver vise ni ne koristim to je prvo kaj iskopcam
<jelly> i jos bolje, nek makne screensaver samo na onom ekranu di je film
<jelly> na drugom (, trecem...) moze i ostati
<civija> ako ugasis screensaver onda se ne gasi ekran
<civija> sto znaci da ne stedi bateriju na laptopu nego cijelo vrijeme stoji upaljen
<Mmike> civija, oh, tebi bar radi flash
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> jucer hocu gledati mplayuerom video
<Mmike> i ne radi full screen
<Mmike> moram reci -vo xv
<Mmike> smetje :)
<civija> gotovo sam siguran da je to radilo na starijim verzijama tipa 10.04
<civija> a sad ne radi
<civija> vjerojatno je netko opet promijenio nesto u api-u
<civija> sad se vise ne koristi dbus-send za disableanje screensaver nego nesto drugo
<civija> i onda niti browser niti flash ne salju ispravnu naredbu i ne disableaju screensaver
<jelly> Mmike: xv bi trebao biti default vo
<jelly> jedino ak imas mplayer2, onda on u slucaju da imas vdpau proba koristiti to prvo
<Mmike> nije vpdau je default
<Mmike> i na tome mi ne radi fullscreen
<Mmike> radi, dakako, ako ugasim compiz
<jelly> Meni Radi™
<Mmike> radi i sestri koja ima neku drugu nvidija karticu
<Mmike> radi i meni na starijem ubuntuu
<Mmike> doma imam trecu nvidiju tamo isto ne radi
<Mmike> i tak 
<civija> :)
<civija> sad bi neki rekli da je to čar linuxa
<BotaniCar|2> cuj ti SilverSpacea "kaj DRUGI OS zna" :) Vise se ni ne govori o windowsima IOS-u , nego 'drugi OS'
<jelly> OSX, naime
<Riil_Rudarian> sve botovi
<jelly> ?DOES NOT PARSE
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: i sit corrected, pogodi kaj delam, kad mi se brka :)
<BotaniCar|2> Sve botovi ! Nigdje bataci !
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> google now, kada je andorid na engleskom, ima vise mogucnosti
<ivoks> google now is scary
<ivoks> zaboravi siri
<ivoks> siri je kujac za google now
<ivoks> google now ti se javi i kaze da ti avion ide za sat vremena
<ivoks> bez da si ga ista pitao ili mu ista rekao
<BotaniCar|2> bez da si znao da moras nekud :)
<ivoks> bas
<Mmike> SYS 64738
<obruT> znaci, bio si c64 tabor :)
<BotaniCar|2> "svi mi kojima je spectrum tipkovnica ostavila gumeni okus u ustima"
<BotaniCar|2> imal' u tcom/iskon/whonot ponudi uz DSL neki ruter s gigabitnim prikljuccima za LAN ?
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: ja sam uzeo 5-portni dlink svič za ~200kn
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ja radije seb..zeni kupim nekaj lijepo, ako mogu od providera dobiti dzabe. Pitam samo da li nude, nish vishe. Osim toga, zaseban switch == jos jedna kutija ==100% vise sanse da mu moj mali pregrize zicu :)
<SilverSpace> odoh v Å¡umu
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: ako beres gljive .. 
<SilverSpace> idem vidjeti mozda kaj nadem
<Mmike> obruT, naravno
<BotaniCar|2> meni gljive u dvoru rasle nedavno, fino sam kajganu pojacao s njima :)
<Mmike> obruT, da nije c64 ja nikad nebih programirao u asembleru :)
<SilverSpace> bilo ih dosta danas na placu 
<SilverSpace> odoh pogledat tajna mjesta :)
<Mmike> drek
<Mmike> kako da samo downloadiram paket
<Mmike> apt-get -d mi hoce dependencije followat
<dodobas> Mmike: wget ? :)
<Mmike> ne apt-get -d je ok
<Mmike> samo treba ignorirat 'ooooooooo, pa ja cu ti sad morat deinstalirat pol sistema'
<Mmike> spojen sam na tmobile internet vec 3 dana
<Mmike> 4!
<Mmike> bez prekida
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> to ti je internet, a ne govno amis telekom koje mi restarta internet svkai dan
<BotaniCar|2> koliko je skuplje biti tako spojen, mika ?
<ravilov> Mmike, cestitam... ja sam spojen na 
<ravilov> ups
<ravilov> Mmike, cestitam... ja sam spojen na B.net evo ima vec par tjedana :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, 200 kuna mjesecno za 20GB prometa
<Mmike> isplati se ovak kad odem na more i to
<Mmike> RX bytes:4768036024 (4.7 GB)  TX bytes:263810326 (263.8 MB)
<ravilov> cool, skinuo si taman jedan DVD :)
<Mmike> i to sam sinoc pogledao 2 top geara
<ravilov> a, tako
<ravilov> explains everything
<vileni> kolega je dobio 20/20 od amisa
<vileni> kosta tek nesto vise od bneta
<BotaniCar|2> 20Mb uploada ? ./drool
<vileni> da
<vileni> FTTH koliko sam upoznat
<vileni> hm, ili je 20/10
<vileni> uglavnom, puno bolje od uploada u kb :)
<jelly> Mmike: --print-uris, pa onda wget
<Mmike> vileni, koliko novaca, jel' znas?
<Mmike> ja imam na amisu za 200 kuna 6Mb/768kb
<Mmike> s tim da realno imam oko megablit uploada
<jelly> i vise nego sto je navedeno!
<Mmike> yup
<BotaniCar|2> i onda vele da su ISPovi zli !:)
<weshmashian> ispovi su zli!
<weshmashian> ali ne kao SOAP.
 * weshmashian ide isprintat dokument o fiškalizaciji i zapalit ga
<BotaniCar|2> zakaj ces unistavati kisik papirom koji je skoro pa dobar za guzicu obrisati :)
<weshmashian> nije!
<obruT> ne znam sto je problem sa SOAP-om :)
<obruT> pogotovo ako imas WSDL
<obruT> mislim da ce ekipu sto se tice fiskalizacije vise muciti digitalni potpis, iako i to nije neki problem
<weshmashian> obruT: ma jebe me SOAP::Lite koji mi generira signature za poziv metode a, navodno, neb' trebo...
<weshmashian> ilitiga <sbrk:echo>$DATA</echo> umjesto da samo $DATA posalje
 * BotaniCar|2 lost
 * weshmashian three
<Mmike> to je to
<Mmike> spirala se pali
<Mmike> jebote komarci krajem listopada
<hbogner> dis ti naso komarce?
<obruT> mene izjelo u nedjelju
<BotaniCar|2> meni ih je isto puna okolina, al imam i objasnjenje - shuma i mocvara blizu. Kak kod tebe u betonu komarci,mika ?
<BotaniCar|2> ( BTW, moji ne grizu
<weshmashian> tvoji su pitomi?
<BotaniCar|2> doimaju se takvima, bar sad, najesen
<Vjetar> Mmike: tih 6/768 je u stanu?
<Vjetar> ili kući?
<Mmike> u stanu
<Mmike> u spanskom
<Vjetar> bwah
<Mmike> zakai?
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, na hvaru sam
<Vjetar> nitko od tih high-speed providera ne ide u kuće
<Mmike> a di ti je kuca?
<BotaniCar|2> Hosting centar iz kojeg smo pobjegli je nevjerojatan. Dva dana prije isteka usluge ih zamolimo da momentalno ugase VPSove koje smo koristili po isteku usluge, oni to naravno ne naprave, i pocnem od CSFa dobijati stotine error messidza .. necu ni spominjati da su automatske obavijesti koje je taj server slao stizu klijentima duplicirano - od starog servera i onog koji je preuzeo funkciju.
<Mmike> btw, frend zivi na kurcicu, i ima to
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> klanjcic :)
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> nije to nista
<BotaniCar|2> da stvar bude smjesnija, ugasio sam servise koji su slali obavijesti prije isteka usluge, ako opet rade, znaci da je netko rebootao VPS :)
<Mmike> zovem ja providera jednog i kazem 'ja sam taj i taj od tamo i tamo, jel' mozete mozda resetirat ova dva servera'
<Mmike> i lik resetira
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: tihani ne smeta kaj te nema doma tak dugo ??
<Vjetar> BotaniCar|2: koji hosting?
<Vjetar> BotaniCar|2: da znam zaobići :D
<Mmike> durgi dan smo otisli :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, ne, mislim da uziva
<BotaniCar|2> vjetar 'hosting centar' se zovu 
<Vjetar> !
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: cudna izjava za relativno svjeze ozenjen par
<Vjetar> to dovoljno govori :)
<BotaniCar|2> Vjetar: pa ime je shtosno :) 
<Vjetar> BotaniCar|2: ja ugodno živim na Heznerovom VPSu 
<BotaniCar|2> Vjetar: koliko znam, ovi rentaju VPSove kao hecnerov reseller
<Vjetar> hahaha
<BotaniCar|2> zakupili neki najjadniji node koji se raspada, zato smo i otisli
<Vjetar> ja ću neki dedi na leasewebu kad se malo oparim
<Vjetar> opasno se mičem sa gogletovih servisa
<BotaniCar|2> meni je hecner ok, ne trgaju se tak jako .. a produkciju cu ipak ostaviti na svom zeljezu, bar znam na cem se vrti iako je malo skuplje 
<BotaniCar|2> zakaj odes od gugla ?
<Vjetar> jer mi je dopizdilo da mi google čita poštu i šalje ciljane reklame
<Vjetar> svaki youtube video mi je prošaran sa Rackspaceom
<BotaniCar|2> they got OO's in name :)
<Mmike> hecner VPS je drek
<Mmike> imam 3 VPSa sa gigom rama, diskovi su neupotrebvljivi
<Mmike> s druge strane imam dva sa 512M rama, i rade k'o zvjeri
<Mmike> valjda sam ja jedini na tim maleckima :)
<Riil_Rudarian> niis jedini
<Vjetar> Mmike: ha, ovisi što radiš
<Riil_Rudarian> imam i ja 512 rama al sam na lmde-u
<BotaniCar|2> mi zakupili jedan kolocirani server kod hecnera za probu i to radi sasvim korektno, bumo vidjeli koliko ce trebati dok se hardver ne raspadne, cisto sumnjam da sam neki brandname zakupio 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, kol'ko placate
<Mmike> ja moram sad
<Mmike> a nesmijem kod ovih svojih
<Mmike> jer ce me tuzit :)
<Mmike> u biti
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike:  idem vidjet' 
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ovo smo uzeli: http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/ex4
<ivoks> ja sam uzeo ex6
<BotaniCar|2> kak dugo ga imas, jesi zadovoljan ?
<ivoks> ex4 ima seagate AS diskove
<ivoks> ex6 ima NS diskove
<ivoks> tu je onda jos i proc i ecc memorija
<ivoks> jesam, zadovoljan sam
<ivoks> neusporedivo bolje od linodea
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: kaj se razlika u AS/NS ne ispoljava tek u poljima s vise od 6 diskova ?
<ivoks> razlika je u kvaliteti izrade
<jelly> odn testiranja
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> NS je za servere, AS je za desktop
<jelly> brijem da je to sve iz istog pogona
<ivoks> recimo
<BotaniCar|2> u to mi je tesko povjerovati (izrada), za testiranje vjerujem, ne lijepe 'enterprize' bezveze 
<jelly> samo ove koji prodju vise testova dobiju serverski firmver i cijenu
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: najveci feature NSa je vibration correction, ako cemo pravo, u kutiji s 2 diska .. 
<ivoks> mislim da je i garancija drugacija
<ivoks> NS ima 5 godina, ako se dobro sjecam
<BotaniCar|2> garancija me ne dira, samo sam zakupio server - njihov problem
<ivoks> da, slazem se
<jelly> upravo sam 9. po redu od 24 diska iz polja
<jelly> zamijenio
<ivoks> ja sam uzeo ex6 zbog ecc memorije
<jelly> Seagate "Server"SATA 
<BotaniCar|2> iako, ovo za ECC memoriju je dobar argument da nadogradimo 
<BotaniCar|2> ^^^
<Vjetar> http://www.server.lu/servers
<BotaniCar|2> s 4 gige memorije si mogu rit obrisat danas 
<jelly> pogotovo na drugim OSovima
<BotaniCar|2> ako gledamo 2k seriju, koja me kosta malo vise od ovog kaj imam na hecneru
<ivoks> pff
<Vjetar> govorili smo o ECC :D
<ivoks> hecner jede server.lu za dorucak
<BotaniCar|2> Vjetar: nemrem samo jedan element gledati
<Vjetar> po cijenama da ivoks 
<ivoks> mene 16GB ECC, 2x3TB, Xeon... kosta 50€
<Vjetar> ali po dozvoljenom sadržaju na njihovim serverima... khm :)
<BotaniCar|2> Vjetar: a i kad kazes partneru da mu hostas uslugu u hecneru ili kod ovih , nema bas istu tezinu
<jelly> neces mu rec ;-)
<ivoks> dozvoljenom sadrzaju?
<BotaniCar|2> ahhaaaa, ti bi si pornice tam drzal, da ih strimas na mobitel dok ides na posao :)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: mudar si ti, mudar :)
<ivoks> http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/ex10
<jelly> hm, kak to Core i3 i ECC memorija?
<ivoks> https://www.server.lu/configure/is8k
<Vjetar> ha, ak baš želiš znati koja je makina u pitanju onda recimo http://www.leaseweb.com/en/dedicated-servers/quad-core-servers
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: zakaj ne, za neki server kaj ne kalkula puno ? 
<jelly> ma, nisam znao da intel podrzava
<ivoks> ma hetzner je najpovoljniji
<Vjetar> ivoks: cijenom, da
<Vjetar> ivoks: za sve legalne aktivnosti
<ivoks> pa nego sta nego legalne
<BotaniCar|2> Vjetar: daj si spremi pornografiju drito na mobitel, strimanje nema smisla :)
<ivoks> najjeftinije je onda ukrasti DC, jel
<BotaniCar|2> ^^
<jelly> Vjetar: zar se to ne podrazumijeva
<Vjetar> BotaniCar|2: već i torrenti mogu biti problem :D
<BotaniCar|2> Vjetar: i torentat mozes drito na mobitel :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: skoro onaj cijeli paket iz konzuma  
<Vjetar> pfff
<Vjetar> jelly: pa recimo cijeli whatbox je na leasewebu 
<BotaniCar|2> i, kaj dobijas ako skidas torrente na 'middleman' server ? opet moras skinut na mobitel :) Jedino ako imas seedbox neki, a to se opet ne dela tak (koliko cujem)
<Vjetar> "kolko čujem"
<Vjetar> lol
<BotaniCar|2> pa, ni vrag da mislis da bi ja skidao/seedao torente, to je vrazje sjeme :)
<Vjetar> :)
 * BotaniCar|2 brise pornice s mobitela
<Vjetar> sve je to kita, kad jednom čuješ za SPLA licenciranje 
<BotaniCar|2> jel se netko od vas ikad isao muciti toliko da pogleda film na mobitelu ? 
<hbogner> BotaniCar|2, samo kracu seriju
<BotaniCar|2> jos mi je apstrakcija zamisliti dva scenarija u kojima bi to htio, jedan je let u australiju s standardno losim avio-filmovima 
<BotaniCar|2> hbogner: si se zmucil jako ? :)
<Riil_Rudarian> mobiteli sluze da nas prisluskuju prko satelita
<hbogner> i to u krevetu pred spavanje
<hbogner> BotaniCar|2, ni ne bas
<BotaniCar|2> hbogner: naslonil si mob na chelo i zaspao na ledjima ? :)
<Riil_Rudarian> mobiteli zrace bolesti
<hbogner> mala reza snimke pa je ispalo ok
<hbogner> lol
<hbogner> ne nego na rub kreveta
<BotaniCar|2> :)
<Riil_Rudarian> mobiteli nisu zdravi
<BotaniCar|2> Nije ni trollanje, pa si ne mogu pomoci 
<Riil_Rudarian> u sekuni je moguce prisluskivati 100 miliona mobitela
<BotaniCar|2> koliko ti usiju, covjece , imas ?
<Riil_Rudarian> ne ja nego sprava
<BotaniCar|2> ti bi mozda mogao popratiti razgovore moje zene i prijateljica kad zasjednu i pocnu u glas .. 
<BotaniCar|2> moja sprava ima glavu, ali nei uho :)
<Riil_Rudarian> hihi
<Riil_Rudarian> zene su cudo
<Riil_Rudarian> komunikacija nije cudo
<Vjetar> BotaniCar|2: jesi li kad dizao Å¡to pod SPLA licencom?
<BotaniCar|2> Vjetar nisam
<jelly> koleginica skuvala izvrsnu kafu
 * BotaniCar|2 nestao
<jelly> jos ima Ledo slag i Mikado (s rizom)
<Vjetar> BotaniCar|2: to je je tešla kita, ograničiti da u datacentrima moraš imati određenu vrstu licence( MR$)
<ivoks> 16:29 -!- SasaGloc [~Adium_for@mail.modus-operandi.hr] has quit [Client Quit]
<ivoks> ne znam koliko je pametno ircati na mail serveru
<jelly> male firme cesto imaju jedan staticki IP, pak onda se zove mail jer ti samo za mail treba PTR
<jelly> tak da je to zapravo NAT 
<SilverSpace> bas je super voznja po sumi 
<jelly> s kamerom? :-)
<SilverSpace> ma losa mi kamera kad nije suncano pa je nisam uzeo
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0bKqPoLXsA
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: dotka-290511-spust, Views: 595, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSpace> jelly: inace sa ovom ekipom se po dotki vozimo http://www.youtube.com/user/hrvojemihajlic/videos?view=0
<ivoks> 45.000 status milja
<ivoks> jos toliko
<ivoks> do kraja godine... hm...
<SilverSpace> ovaj na 30sec je najaci :) trijatlon http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3VL7KSfENU&feature=relmfu
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Divlje Podsljeme 2006., Views: 2403, Rating: 100.0%
<Mmike> tube8 je 68 po alexi, xtube je 500+
<Mmike> xtube radi na jedno 3 puta vise servera nego tube8
<Mmike> nesposobni debili
<hbogner>  Mmike prebaci sve to sa mysql na pgsql i bit ce bolje :D
<jelly> Mmike: ha, zas se ti bunis, pa firma ti zaradjuje 3x vise na njima onda
<SilverSpace> hokej
<Vjetar> jelly: buda?
<Vjetar> budan*
<Vjetar> ping jelly 
<Hrki> oi momci, koji je nakraci nacin da provjerim dali mi je otvoren npr 9100 udp port
<Hrki> lokalno ili remote, svejedno
<ivoks> netstat -nau
#ubuntu-hr 2012-10-24
<BotaniCar> Di ste , krafnice moje male ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Napunim vas pekmezom :) 
<BotaniCar> Joj, sranje , winupdate .. dodjem .. reboot :)
<ivoks> lol
<weshmashian> \o
<ivoks> znate kak hoteli naprave rezervacije na kartici, u slucaju da napravite neko sranje
<ivoks> to je obicno oko 50$
<ivoks> ovi su si rezervirali 500$
<ivoks> sunce im njihovo
<ivoks> 'win 15
<Mmike> ivoks, -nau ne pokaze tcp, samo udp
<Mmike> ja -tuplen lupam
<weshmashian> hm, pa ircam i ja sa mail servera :)
<ivoks> Mmike: pa covjek je pitao za udp
<ivoks> 22:01 < Hrki> oi momci, koji je nakraci nacin da provjerim dali mi je otvoren npr 9100 udp port
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> nema se tu sto rec vise :)
<Mmike> kak da provjerim kak da provjerim
<Mmike> jebemti redhat
<dodobas> yelpkpa
<Mmike> poppokattappettl
<jelly-home> Eyjafjallajökull
<BotaniCar> Ujabuja !! Redhat efemdija ! :)
<dodobas> tešekur ederem :)
<BotaniCar> U svakom prokletom repozitoriju softvera,svejedno za koju platformu, medju prvih 50 aplikacija koje se pojave je neka za molitvu .. ne daj bo(n)ze da netko ide kalkulator raditi ili nekaj pametno
<ivoks> ima cak i religijskih distribucija
<ivoks> http://ubuntuce.com/
<ivoks> http://www.sabily.org
<BotaniCar> znam :(
<obruT> jutro...
<obruT> i faljenisus
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9QAPewAzviU
<datase> Mmike: Title: 80's Brick Phone Intro Video, Views: 9178, Rating: 86.66667%
<BotaniCar> obruTe, cista dusho krstena , faljenisusimarija ! 
<dodobas> alah akbar !
<ivoks> strasno
<ivoks> 'jucer smo zamijenili ruter s asom i danas se vise ne mozemo spojiti na vanjske servere; sto ne valja s internim linux serverom?'
<obruT> BotaniCar :)
<obruT> dodobas: sad si valjda svjestan da ne budes nikad usao u ameriku, odnosno, ako i sletis, na grani ce te copit :)
<BotaniCar> Srusit ce avion nad oceanom, nece riskirati s njim :)
<dodobas> obruT: u amerika nikad... ja sam na istok :)
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/320325_489606971060319_1979342647_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> Chuck Norris je rješio zagonetku Bermudskog trokuta preko Pitagorinog poučka ;)
<drj_cro> jel postoji neki tool za patchiranje/instaliranje/upgrade vise clienata sa centralne strane
<jelly> drj_cro: landscape?
<drj_cro> idem baci oko na to
<dodobas> http://vimeo.com/51680495 :D
<dodobas> SFW
<drj_cro> jelly: eee tako nesto,,al da je free :)
<jelly> ak je free onda ces opet potrositi xsto sati da naucis radit s tim
<drj_cro> ivoks: znas li otprilike kolika je cijena za landscape
<Mmike> drj_cro, puppet? chef? 
<drj_cro> Mmike: thnx.idem bacit oko i na to
<jelly> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/260598/pledges/new?perk_amt=19&perk_id=631150
<jelly> (jos dva komada arm cubieboard plocice za $19)
<jelly> ... prije minutu su bila tri, jelte
<BotaniCar> <3 chef
<BotaniCar> drj_cro: koja distra ? 
<drj_cro> ubuntu primarno,al gledam opcenito za sve pingvine
<BotaniCar> ja imam scheduliran yum i lokalni repozitorij na centosu pa mi ne treba centralizirana distribucija patcheva
<BotaniCar> vjerojatno se i za apt da nekaj takvo
<BotaniCar> ono kaj nemam je update status, da vidim kak stoje stvari u bilo kojem trenutku, dobijem mailove, pa ih moram filtrirati
<ivoks> unattended-upgrades - automatic installation of security upgrades
<ivoks> drj_cro: landscape je samo za ubuntu
<ivoks> drj_cro: ali ima to sto trazis; kolika je cijena... u biti je besplatan ako kupis ubuntu advantage
<ivoks> http://www.ubuntu.com/business/server/services
<BotaniCar> nu, znal sam da je ovo sponzorirani kanal :) drj_cro: imas i za windowse 'system center' :)
<ivoks> 10:16 < drj_cro> ivoks: znas li otprilike kolika je cijena za landscape
<BotaniCar> nda, pa kaj ne bi dodatno ponudio i jos nesto :)
<drj_cro> ivoks: btw.kolika je cijena za advantage?
<ivoks> drj_cro: pa pejstao sam ti link :)
<drj_cro> corav sam jutros.. nisam ga ni skuzio :)
<drj_cro> kul.znaci uzmem ovaj essential za $320/y i to je to?
<ivoks> to je per server, da
<Mmike> 320 dolara
<Mmike> per servefr?!
<drj_cro> treba mi jedan server za landscape 
<Mmike> jebote :) a ja sam mislio da smo mi skupi
<ivoks> Mmike: 1500kn godisnje za server support?
<dodobas> koliko je crvenakapica ?
<drj_cro> 50k (bar ovo sto ovdje placam za 2servera)
<drj_cro> zapravo placo :)
<Mmike> da, ne
<Mmike> to je nista :)
<Mmike> iako me bas zanima na sto taj support lici
<Mmike> dal' mogu reci 'jooooooooj, ne radi mi sphinx, na, vidi ove php errore'
<drj_cro> jel danas install fest u xetu?
<jelly> Mmike: to je slicno kao rhel, jos malo manje
<ivoks> Mmike: da, mozes
<ivoks> Mmike: prijavis bug :)
<Mmike> u cem, u svojoj aplikaciji? :)
<ivoks> u php-u
<ivoks> a onda ce ti reci da je problem u tvojoj aplikaciji ili phpu
<Mmike> da, ne treba mi takav support
<Mmike> jer, problem nije nit u jednom
<Mmike> neg u sphinxu koji nije whitelistan kak spada
<Mmike> recimo
<Mmike> ili radi sphinx al' mysql slave na koji je spojen laga za popizdit pa sphinx daje krive rezultate
<Mmike> mh
<Mmike> lijepo mi je govorio tata, sine, budi autolimar
<Mmike> ljudi razbijaju aute
<Mmike> to je fina para
<Mmike> al' ne
<Mmike> ja moram gole djecake gledat (over18, molim lijepo)
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<hbogner> Mmike, limar, mehanicar, plinoserviser
<hbogner> evo upravo manje od sat vremena ciscenja plinskog bojlera 500kn
<obruT> pekar, lekar, apotekar...
<Mmike> da!
<Mmike> 500 kuna!
<Mmike> a kaj je lik napravio? doso, uronio, pustio, strugo, izvadio, vratio
<ivoks> Mmike: dobijes i grafice, pa ne moras sam slagati munin :)
<Mmike> i onda mi kaze 'osla vam je dizna' i naplati ju 800 kuna
<Mmike> komad plastike
<ivoks> i podatke u csv formatu
<ivoks> i naravno, mozes dodati custom grafove
<hbogner> Mmike, ciscenje plinskog bojlera, rsatavljanje, ciscenje kiselinom, usisavacem i mokrom krpom, malo drot cetka i slaganje nazad
<ivoks> kaze linic da ce nas spasiti investicije
<ivoks> 5 mlrd kuna moramo opet dati za saniranje duga brodogradilista
<ivoks> s tim novcem smo mogli razminirati hrvatsku, bih, kosova i bliski istog
<ivoks> istok
<BotaniCar> !! odakle nam 5 milijardi :) Cu opet morati kredit dizati ? :)
<dodobas> BotaniCar: isprintaj :)
<BotaniCar> dodobas: da te nema, trebalo bi te izmislit' :)
<dodobas> ili isprintat ? :)
<BotaniCar> prvo jedno pa drugo ! :) Mozda cak i fotokopirati nakon printanja   ! :9
<dodobas> u boji ?
<hbogner> ma treba ga u 3d isprintat
<BotaniCar> C/B , u boji bi bilo sporo koliko i printanje
<BotaniCar> e,da, u 3d, ako ima tak velikih printera
<hbogner> taman dobrica slaze 3d printer :D
<hbogner> BotaniCar, dio po dio
<hbogner> pa ko puzle slagat
<BotaniCar> hbogner: je, pa da nam se dosjedi razidju :9
<BotaniCar> ne bu dihtal :)
<hbogner> silikonom sve zaljepit, drzalo bu
<hbogner> a rubove smirglom izravnat
<hbogner> i onda temeljna pa lakiranje
<BotaniCar> Hmm, to bi moglo bit' dobro. Kaj mislis, u koliko kopija ga mozemo dnevno proizvoditi , recimo da imamo tim od 3 covjeka
<BotaniCar> u biti, zanemari, kak kojeg sastavimo,taj sklapa drugog :)
<hbogner> samoreplikacija
<dodobas> jel ovo ok placa za englesku ? http://www.libertus.co.uk/about-us/jobs/7-free-software-engineer
<hbogner> ali onda treba i printere replicirat
<BotaniCar> hbogner: negdje moramo stati, kak si ti krenuo s planiranjem, poplocit cemo zemljinu povrsinu dodobasima :)
 * weshmashian vec cuje star wars mjuzu u pozadini
<BotaniCar> dodobas: kaj se ti kuzis u alfresco / vtiger ? 
<hbogner> BotaniCar, ali svaka nove serija replikacije mor abiti duplo manja od prethodne
<dodobas> BotaniCar: pa ne bas...
<BotaniCar> hbogner:  LOL !
<BotaniCar> dodobas: kaj nije na naslovnici da te softvere guraju klijentima, a traze nekog spremnog uskociti u prodaju/deployment/maintainance odma' :)
<dodobas> BotaniCar: nisam citao... samo me zanimalo u koji razred ta 'placa' ulazi
<dodobas> prezivljavanje ili zivotarenje ? :)
<BotaniCar> nisam skuzio jel to tjedna, mjesecna, kvartalna ili godisnja placa
<hbogner> http://idesh.net/tech-i-web/kia-optima-sx-batmobile/ ha ha ha batmobil :D
<BotaniCar> a i ovisi jel delas doma vise ili manje 
<BotaniCar> auto je brutala
<dodobas> ma auto je twoface jocker 
<hbogner> http://www.bash.org/?244321
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/softversko-ubrzanje-wifija-10x/119335.aspx
<ivoks> jucer pricam s frendicom
<ivoks> talijanka koja zivi i radi u londonu
<ivoks> dosla u zagreb ovo ljeto, kupila si bicikl i provezla se do sarajeva
<ivoks> veli ona kak su kod nas svi tako lijepo obuceni
<ivoks> kako su cure zgodne i imaju kvalitetnu robu
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar> :) I ajfounove, a kruh kupuju na kredit :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ChuS> popodne
<SilverSpace> hm zasto bi ovaj dobio ulicu u zg http://www.jutarnji.hr/hdz-protiv-imenovanja-ulice-milana-mladenovica-u-zagrebu/1062095/
<jelly> EKV nije bio popularan u Hrvatskoj #lolwut
<SilverSpace> da ovaj je malo jaci 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: samo to nije razlog da dobije ulicu
<dodobas> SilverSpace: problem je sto to navode kao razlog... da ne dobije ulicu :)
<ivoks> politicke igre
<ivoks> sad ce se svi smijati razlogu
<ivoks> a nitko se nije zapitao - wtf, beatelsi nemaju svoju ulicu u londonu, a mi cemo dati nekom iz EKV-a
<ivoks> vjekoslav sutej nije dobio svoju ulicu
<jelly> mislis, u liverpulu
<ivoks> jelly: nigdje
<ivoks> kalogjera nije dobio svoju ulicu
<ivoks> itd itd
<jelly> iskreno neme boli djon za kalogjeru, a EKV je legenda ;-)
<jelly> ak mu neko oce dati ulicu, go ahead
<dodobas> sad ce Mucalo dobiti ulicu u Splitu :)
<ivoks> dodobas: pa da... to je otprilike na istom nivou, koliko god tebi smijesno bilo
<ivoks> cito politicko podbadanje
<ivoks> znas da su oni drugi osjetljivi na X, pa forsiras X, iako nema smisla
<jelly> nek se idu bavit necim korisnim a ne ko ce dobit ulicu
<ivoks> ne znam, postoji li ulica vice vukova?
<ivoks> ako cemo glazbenicima davati imena ulica, postoji puno glazbenika koji to zasluzuju prije EKV-a
<ivoks> ali eto, nisu dobro 'politiciko podjebavalo'
<ivoks> Sa 17 godina biva izbačen iz šibenske gimnazije i Saveza omladine jer je u jednom sastavku napisao da se je u Rusiji 1917. godine dogodila pobuna, a ne revolucija. Što je u tadašnje vrijeme u Jugoslaviji bio ozbiljan prijestup i više nego dovoljan razlog za izbacivanje iz škole.
<ivoks> OMG :)
<jelly> idem slusat EKV - Krug da se smirim
<ivoks> ivo robic, imamo li njegovu ulicu? :)
<jelly> a tomislav ivcic!
<dodobas> a Sammir ? :D
<ivoks> dakle... mozda nisu bili po tvom ukusu, ali jebiga, imali su vise domaceg i medjunarodnog uspjeha nego EKV
<obruT> svi dobro znamo da je i Sinatra krao pjesme od Robica... :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> Morgen je postao hit i na američkom tržištu u izdanju kuće Laurie, popeo se na #13. mjesto (Billboard Top 40 21. rujna 1959.), kao i na #23. mjesto britanske top ljestvice (New Musical Express, 7. studenog 1959.). Robić je te iste godine snimio i talijansku i francusku inačicu pjesme, ploča se odlično prodavala po Švedskoj i Skandinaviji, ali i po Japanu, Australiji i Novom Zelandu.
<ivoks>  Pjesma se sredinom godine popela na 8# njemačke hit ljestvice BRAVO MUSIKBOX, a koncem godine na #2.
<ivoks> nema svoju ulicu
<ivoks> Po nekim izvorima, singl Morgen je prodan u čak 1,8 miljuna primjeraka širom svijeta.
<dodobas> ivoks: pa ivo robić je samo prćio starice po bauštellandu ... 
<ivoks> pa ivo robic je postigao veci uspjeh od svih novo valskih bendova zajedno
<ivoks> pa opet, nema svoju ulicu
<ivoks> to sto tebi zanr ne odgovara (nije ni meni nesto) ne umanjuje njegov uspjeh
<ivoks> i nije se rodio star... prilicno sam siguran da je prasio prave komade u to vrijeme :)
<ivoks> 59. je imao 36 godina
<dodobas> ivoks: zatupio si da je uspjeh mjerilo da netko dobije ulicu ...
<ivoks> a nego sto je mjerilo?
<dodobas> njegov problem je sto nije bio politički aktivan....
<jelly> kvaliteta!
<dodobas> samo je prćio...
<ivoks> jelly: tebi je EKV kvalitetniji od Robica
<jelly> doprinos kulturi
<ivoks> jelly: vecini nije
<jelly> ivoks: pa, opce nije bitno kaj vecina misli
<ivoks> je li?
<ivoks> vecina odlucuje, koliko god pametno ili glupo odlucivala
<stemdA> Rabić prije treba dobiti ulicu nego Mladenović (iako sam u srednjoj slušao EKV, ne Robića)
<jelly> bitno da se ne bune, ili da ne znaju 
<stemdA> s/Rabić/Robić/
<ivoks> stemdA: tako je, slazem se
<ivoks> nitko nikad s ovih prostora nije postigao ono sto je Robic postigao
<stemdA> ali što će naša vlast odlučiti, to je druga stvar....
<ivoks> i sad kenjati kako je nekvalitetan je... pa ono... jadno
<ivoks> nije prodavao albume zato jer je netko ljude silio
<ivoks> vec zato sto ih je uveseljevao
<ivoks> uveseljavao
<jelly> eyup
<dodobas> Ulica Jože Staljina :)
<stemdA> hehe
<dodobas> on je isto uveseljavao narod...
<jelly> međutim, ono što promiče je da je Ivo Robić iz Garešnice, pa nek tamo dobije ulicu
<dodobas> bio je zabavan :)
<stemdA> ako ćemo po toj logici, onda ide Ivo Robić, Štulić pa Mladenović
<stemdA> (2 od 3 su mrtva, valjda je dovoljno)
<ivoks> jelly: ivo robic je pjevao zagrebu
<jelly> makar s druge strane nije pjevao Vraćam se Garešnico tebi
<ivoks> jednu od najljepsih pjemsi koju je zagreb dobio
<ivoks> uopce je neukusno ijednom glazbeniku dati ulicu prije nego se robicu da trg :)
<stemdA> za svaki slučaj (ako nitko nije već napisao) - jutarnji je smeće :)
<ivoks> i sutej
<BotaniCar> ratim vasu logiku i zakljucujem da ce uprkos svemu napisanom,prije ulicu dobiti Colonia, nego itko od vasih favorita
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> Šetalište Tajči i Minee
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7huae767Rxg
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Shit Android Fanatics Say, Views: 89301, Rating: 89.72814%
<ChuS> severina?
<BotaniCar> Kaj Seve ne bi trebala u Srbiji dobiti .. grad :) Ipak se tamo udala :)
<BotaniCar> Zakaj mi se ActiveMQ tak cesto raspadne ? Ha, ha ?
<obruT> BotaniCar: sto fakat ? kak ti se "raspadne" ?
<BotaniCar> srusio mi se cijeli thread, bez exceptiona u logu .. kopam dalje, poceli pucati io-vi vezani uz java biblioteke .. 
<BotaniCar> kak imam i neke druge stvari koje trose javu,a ne krse se , moram pokazati prstom na activeMQ ... 
<BotaniCar> nisam jos siguran kaj je .. javim
<obruT> cudno mi je to... barem bi to trebao biti stabilan komad softvera
<BotaniCar> pa, bi .. mozda mu samo centos ne pashe :)
<obruT> javi definitivno :) imam i ja jedan u produkciji, bilo bi vrlo vrlo lose da se raspadne :)
<obruT> isto na centosu
<BotaniCar> iako, imam tri klonirane okoline , produkciju, edu i test, i lomi se samo na testu .. vjerojatno zato jer ga najvise koristimo 
<BotaniCar> s tim centosom samo drkanja imam, a nesmijem na debian preci iako sam sve istestirao iz politickih razloga .. 
<BotaniCar> skrsio mi se jedan server neki dan jer mu se lower memory zapunio .. gledam, bug prijavljen jos 2008 .. 
<BotaniCar> "predji na 64bita pa nemas lower memory" :)
<BotaniCar> nesh ti rjesenja
<BotaniCar> poceo sam i zareze gubiti. 5 iz zalaganja, ako je itko shvatio sto pishem 
<jelly> BotaniCar: zapravo, to je super jednostavno rjesenje, samo stavis 64bitni kernel i pravis se blesav
<BotaniCar> jelly: možeš mi ovo opisati u malo više detalja ? pitao sam tu neki dan kak mogu podići 32bitni linux na 64bita, pa mi je rečeno da ne budalim
<jelly> nisam gledao detalje za RHEL odn. CentOS, al na Debianu asmo instaliras i bootas u -amd64 flavor kernel
<BotaniCar> ehh, debi(l)an :( Nikad prezaljeni :)
<BotaniCar> OK, thx, bum probal za vikend, ranije mi ne daju
<SilverSpace> tak tak
<SilverSpace> hm kak obrnuto sa servera skinuti datoteku sa scp
<ivoks> ?
<jelly> pa... obrni redoslijed parametara?
<ivoks> jelly: 64 bitni kernel je dostupan u 32bitnom repozitoriju?
<ivoks> http://wiki.debian.org/Migrate32To64Bit
<jelly> ivoks: ofskroz
<jelly> 32bitni Debian 6 ti po defaultu i stavi taj ako vidi da moze
<SilverSpace> jelly: gledam scp manual ali bas ne kuzim
<ivoks> SilverSpace: scp user@server:datoteka .
<ivoks> 'obrni redoslijed' nije toliko kompliciran
<ivoks> jelly: nisam bas siguran da mozes samo instalirati 64bitni kernel i da ce raditi
<ivoks> sustav ce i dalje biti 32bitan
<jelly> pa da
<jelly> u tome je čar
<ivoks> onda bi trebalo sve reinstalirati
<ivoks> da aplikacije prebacis na 64bitne verzije
<jelly> zašto
<ivoks> pa da sustav bude 64bitni
<jelly> zašto bi sustav bio 64bitni?
<SilverSpace> aa skuzio krivo sam upisaivao pa nije radilo 
<ivoks> pa nije li to zelja?
<jelly> ne
<jelly> želja je da kernel bude 64bitni, ne OS
<jelly> da caru ne radi probleme sa low-memory i driverima i dma
<jelly> a meni na radnoj stanici da mogu koristiti 6-8 GB memorije bez usporenja koja radi PAE, i sa 32bitnim userspaceom koji za određene stvari radi bolje
<ivoks> aha, nisam gledao raspravu od pocetka
<jelly> zanimljivo Mint uopće ne daje 64bitni kernel na 32bitnoj distri... oni imaju ubuntu za bazu pa vjerojatno to treba povuci preko multiarch supporta
<ivoks> apt-get install linux-generic:amd64
<Hrki> jel valja sta taj mint ?
<rut> ma nista to ne valja
<Hrki> zast
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3EVzixU4OU&feature=endscreen&NR=1 uh
<datase> jelly: Title: Megamix 90's, Views: 12053714, Rating: 98.05787%
<jelly> Hrki: kolegi koji je to stavio radi
<jelly> osim kad ne radi ;-)
<Hrki> e, imam na starijem kompu (oko 1.8 ghz proc, cirka giga rama) ubuntu
<rut> pa sve to treba zapalit . nita ne valjda .. sve sto je free
<Hrki> primjetio sam da mi zna trzat
<Hrki> ce mi se poboljsat stanje ako stavim xfce sucelje?
<rut> ubuntu trosi resurse skoro pa ko prozori
<Hrki> znam rut  :/
<Hrki> cak i vise :/
<rut> tako je :)
<rut> dos je zakon :P
<Hrki> ma konzola spasava linux :)
<Hrki> cisto radi toga mi i treba, serveri i slicno
<Hrki> di mi gui ni ne treba
<rut> a ja bez gui-a nemogu
<rut> kad nemam servere da odrzavam 
<Hrki> pa sta ce ti onda linux :)
<rut> ovdje svi nesto odrzavaju 
<Hrki> pa da
<rut> produkcije ovakve onakve :)
<rut> za sto ... a navika 
<Hrki> mene recimo nervira sugavi flash, ali to nije do linuxa
<Hrki> kazu da adobe radi sra**
<rut> a koga ne nervira 
<rut> ja ga moram jos trosit prek linux emulatora .. onda znas kako je tek meni 
<Hrki> linux emulatori, wtf je to ? :D
<rut> na bsd-u 
<rut> nema flasha .. nema druge nego preko emu 
<Hrki> freebsd?
<rut> mislim ima gnash i swf player . samo to je katastrofa 
<rut> da .. freebsd
<rut> ivoks: evo radi postfix+dovecot2+dspam
<rut> ivoks: tako da hvala na onom davnom odgovoru 
<Hrki> rut: koji si si gui stavio na freebsd? :D
<rut> ma svasta sam probao . gnome2 . mate .. i sad sam na gnome3
<rut> xfce
<rut> jedino kde nisam probao a ni necu 
<Hrki> i koji je najbrzi? :F
<rut> mate
<rut> al nema ni jedan do gnome3 izgleda :)
<rut> a kakve vi to servere odrzavate ?
<dodobas> hardverske i softverske
<rut> aha
<rut> a jel moze malo vise info 
<rut> ili je to strogo cuvana tajna 
<Hrki> mnogo stroga tajna
<rut> zanimljivo to svi kazu 
<Hrki> ovaj MATE mi se cini ok
<rut> zamjena za gnome2
<rut> al mene ti vasi serveri zanimaju 
<rut> sto se vrti/za koga ..
<Hrki> ja bi ti reko, ali bi isao u zatvor :)
<Hrki> pa ljudi kolko sam skuzio rade za neke firme
<rut> nemoj onda . tamo nema interneta
<rut> bude ti dosadno
<rut> radim i ja :)
<rut> firma moze imat 2 zaposlena a moze imat i 200
<rut> :)
<rut> jelly znam da radi u ozbiljnoj firmi .. on je izuzet iz ove ankete
<Hrki> ja radim za kolektiv
<rut> ajde i tebe cemo onda izuzet 
<rut> da nebi u zatvor
<rut> nista od ankete :(
<zoki> pozdrav ... interesira me dali ko ima iskustva sa zattoo preglednikom tv kanala da li se on na ubuntu podesit tako da radi na našem području?
<rut> gugl je tvoj frend :)
#ubuntu-hr 2012-10-25
<Mmike> I hap.
<Mmike> "Zahvaljujući brzoj intervenciji vatrogasaca, koji su s pet vozila brzo stigli na mjesto požara, uništen je dio arhive i nagorile su police."
<Mmike> lol, znaci, da nisu dosli, nebi nish izgorilo :)
<weshmashian> \o
<ivoks> kave...
 * Mmike ne pije kavu vec mjesecima
<Mmike> i uopce mi ne fali
<ivoks> ja sam bio u teretani jutros
<ivoks> pa onda dorucak
<ivoks> pa sad posao
<ivoks> a evo i kave!
<Mmike> kava je zlo
<Mmike> stvara ovisnost
<Mmike> dosta mi je ovih 505 ovisnosti, ne treba mi jos jedna
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xy7QKmihvOk
<Mmike> @preg_replace
<datase> ivoks: Title: Ekstremna burja 200 km/h+ v Senju (Hrvaška) - 07/02/2012, Views: 79392, Rating: 96.96202%
<Mmike> kol'ko glup mosh bit da to koristis
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> ucis dok si zive...
<ivoks> aptdcon --install foo
<ivoks> aptdcon --install bar
<ivoks> paralelno
<rut> evo da nastavimo anketu od jucer .. nemojte se sramit :)
<obruT> koliki vam je pimpek ?
<obruT> rut, ti prvi odgovori
<rut> veci od tvog
<obruT> hehehehe :)
<rut> :|))))
<obruT> lose odgovaras na anketna pitanja ;)
<rut> nemam se cega sramit
<rut> da cujemo kakve su to produkcijske pile . sto i za koga se vrti
<obruT> produkcijske pile u firmi ?
<obruT> svih 150+ ili ? :)
<rut> pa ti si dobar
<rut> ma 1+ je dovoljna
<rut> koliko ljudi u firmi ?
<obruT> ma ja nisam ni admin (sluzbeno) pa nemam sto pisat :P to sto i nakon predavanja u produkciju mene zovu, to nikog nije briga :P
<rut> eto na .. nitko nece napisat 2/3 
<rut> 2..3 recenice
<rut> :(
 * obruT ne zna koliko ljudi radi u firmi
<obruT> oko 5000 valjda ?
<rut> velika firma 
<rut> ili organiz.
<obruT> a pila ima svakavih, od N procesorskih s 32-64 GB memorije do malih servercica s dva corea i 2 GB memorije, sve ovisi o namjeni
<rut> jaooo kako ti zadvidim .. a ja se moram patit sa p3 na 600MHz
<rut> odoh ... aj tnx . ti si prvi koje je napisao nesto .. to je za pohvalu !!!
 * weshmashian nema pojma kakav hardveraj ima, samo zna da je vrijeme za izmjenu
 * Mmike ima nitro
 * weshmashian ima vise srece nego pameti
<weshmashian> sinoc, umoran ko pas, dropnuo par krivih tablica kod juzera
<weshmashian> srecom pa imam naviku bekapirat prije izmjena :)
<dodobas> i've systemd my system :)
<obruT> weshmashian: nemas neku aplikaciju u kojoj vodis sve ? :)
<weshmashian> obruT: ne :)
<weshmashian> i da imam opet bi me svi zvali da kaj je kod koga
<obruT> lijepo :) meni je tesko pratiti sve kompove koje doma imam, kamoli na poslu bez takve aplikacije :)
<weshmashian> samo doma i na poslu? to je ok, ja (tu i tamo, po duhu svetome) moram znat i kaj juzer ima :)
<obruT> najgore mi je kad doma trazim neki kompjuter i ne mogu naci :P
<obruT> i onda nadjem neki za koji sam skroz zaboravio da imam
<weshmashian> doma imam samo jedan tak da to nije problem :)
<weshmashian> veci je problem kad mali sakrije neki mobitel nekam :)
<obruT> onda samo nazoves :)
<weshmashian> ne pomaze kad ga uspije prebacit na silent :D
<weshmashian> tak jedno mjesec dana nismo znali di je iphone
<weshmashian> ok, taj se koristi samo za gledanje crtica, nema karticu nutra :)
<weshmashian> ali zena uredno stavi na silent svoj pa se mali krene igrat
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/domace-zivotinje/tjesim-svinje-pred-klanje-oglas-6280859
<ivoks> :)))
<weshmashian> dfuq?!
<jelly> cool
<dodobas> :D :D :D http://jebo.me/pas/2k
<ivoks> Registrant Address:Dzordza Vasingtona bb.
<jelly> dodobas: 11g?
<jelly> odn 11, ne znam koje slovo
<ivoks> jebo squirrelmail
<Mmike> jebo
<Mmike> jebo i roundcube
<Mmike> al' manje
<ivoks> firefox na windowsima + squirrelmail = potrgani PDF
<Mmike> inace, "INSERT INTO a SELECT * FROM b" napravi readlock nad 'b' iako je 'b' innoDB
<Mmike> zbog replikacije
<ivoks> istrazujem u kojoj tocno kombinaciji
<Mmike> nama upravo provalilo na server kroz roundcube
<dodobas> jelly: 11gr2 :)
<dodobas> ili 11grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 2
<jelly> Mmike: zadnju verziju ili neku stariju?
<Mmike> jelly, ne najzadnju, neku malo stariju
<Mmike> al cini se da nije roundcube nego lik debil
<Mmike> nisam ja radio analizu pa neznam detalje
<Mmike> hm, kako da (jednostavno) iz shella spawnam 30ak konekcija prema myslu?
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> nije squirrelmail
<ivoks> http://techblog.procurios.nl/k/618/news/view/15872/14863/Mimetype-corruption-in-Firefox.html
<ivoks> https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/SVG/mimeTypes.rdf_corruption
<rut> drzave lopovske ... http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/pritvorili-bolesnu-staricu-72-zbog-duga-600-kuna-clanak-467485
<Mmike> tako je
<Mmike> oprostimo penzionerima dugove
<dodobas> ma dajte... bar se spavala na toplom i jela tih nekoliko dana
<Mmike> Ujak
<Mmike> Barba: Evo ti klisca! MojOtac: Stav hi toter
<rut> znaci vi nesto ovako odrzavate (vise/manje) .. http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/video-pogledajte-gdje-zivi-internet-google-otvorio-vrata-clanak-465315
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> pogledajte video :)
<rut> koji ? :)
<ivoks> pa taj tvoj :)
<rut> :) :)
<rut> dobar .. jelda ?
<ivoks> ne :)
<rut> ma ljubomoran si 
<ivoks> na google maps?
<rut> ne nego na one skatulje 
<ivoks> pa i nisam bas
<rut> nisam ni ja 
<rut> vjerujem ti :)
<rut> vrijeme je za init 6 
<rut> ivoks koje je ono ubuntu na init-u ?
<jelly> da su barem skatulje tako uniformne
<rut> koliko vam trose firefox & chrome cpu-a  za  flash/html5 ?
<obruT> za flash trose previse :P jebem ja i flash i browsere i sve to skupa na linuxu
<rut> tako je . sve zapalit ..
<obruT> ma treba sve kompjutere zapalit i ostavit se toga
<obruT> otic na novi zeland sisat ovce
<rut> i uzivat u svjezem zraku 
<obruT> 100 projekata i librarija, apija, niti jedan dokumentaciju nema
<Vjetar> obruT: ja radije sisam palac nego ovce :p
<jelly> .baa
 * datase puts on the oversized boots and velcro gloves and tries to mount chaky like a Newfoundlander with his first sheep.
<obruT> bwahahaha :)
<Astemd> malo komentiranja hrvatskih medija: "O profesionalnom i ozbiljnom novinarstvu na koje se poziva Jutarnji list mogla bi se napisati cijela jedna knjiga srama, na čelu s poznatim lažnim intervjuom s premijerom Sanaderom. Informaciju Večernjeg lista potvrdilo je nekoliko izvora u vrhu sadašnje, a ne bivše vlasti."
<Astemd> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/sest-lazi-jutarnjeg-lista-ninoslava-pavica-clanak-468313
<Astemd> i nešto što sam napisao jutros (ili jučer ujutro): "za svaki slučaj (ako nitko nije već napisao) - jutarnji je smeće :)"
<jelly-home> počeli su se eksplicitno blatit jel
<rut> anketari .. spavate :P
<rut> izmorilo vas odrzavanje skatulja :)
#ubuntu-hr 2012-10-26
<Mmike> nista od nevremena :/
<Mmike> asdflkjaf
<weshmashian> \o
<dodobas> yeloiajlll
<Mmike> kako su ZDRKANI slideri 'novi'
<Mmike> (sad vise nisu nit novi)
<weshmashian> kako kul, upravo mi se raspale ocale -.-
<dodobas> jeste uhvatili ovo http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/adapteva/parallella-a-supercomputer-for-everyone/
<BotaniCar> jutro, junacine
<obruT> dodobas: zvuci lijepo, al vidjet cemo kad se pojavi
<dodobas> obruT: ako ne pledgeaš onda neces videjti...
<obruT> mislim, bas me zanima sto bi vrtio gore da se skalira na toliki broj procesora i trosi malo memorije :P
<dodobas> image processing :)
<dodobas> SDR ...
<dodobas> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software-defined_radio
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> u SAD-u british telecom je vlasnik svih linija
<ivoks> er... u VB-u
<ivoks> u SAD-u isto postoji samo jedan vlasnik svih tel./adsl linija
<ivoks> ali moraju ih davati drugim ISP-ovima u najam
<Mmike> ivoks, ?
<ivoks> *moraju*
<Mmike> to nije istina
<ivoks> evo, razgovaram s gradjanima
<Mmike> krivo ti netko govori
<ivoks> njih 5 onda krivo govori
<ivoks> drugo su kablovi
<Mmike> svako selo tamo ima svoju telefonsku kompaniju, (tzv CLEC)
<ivoks> da, ali oni rentaju od jednog telekoma liniju
<Mmike> jer veliki nesmiju ic u sela i manje gradove
<Mmike> ne 
<Mmike> ima ih preko nekoliko
<ivoks> ima i kod nas
<ivoks> ali svi rentaju od t-ht-a
<Mmike> da, al' tamo nije tako
<Mmike> tj, nije bilo tako 2000te
<Mmike> memam pojma kak je sad :)
<Mmike> znam da smo mi uzimali sve od northen bella
<Mmike> samo tih bellova ima jedno 4
<Mmike> sourthen, pacific, vaki, naki
<Mmike> to su tamo negdje 70tih ili 80tih razbili kad su sjebali at&t
<Mmike> od onda ti veliki nesmiju pruzati usluge u manjim gradovima
<Mmike> tipa, smiju u njujorku al' nesmiju u minneapolisu
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Incumbent_local_exchange_carrier
<ivoks> ok, ima ih nekoliko
<ivoks> *nekoliko*
<ivoks> i oni rentaju linije CLEC-ima
<Mmike> da, al' nesmiju provajdad uslugu
<Mmike> nego samo rentaju clecovima
<ivoks> Local exchange carriers (LECs) are divided into incumbent (ILECs) and competitive (CLECs). The ILECs are usually the original, monopoly LEC in a given area, and receive different regulatory treatment from the newer CLECs. A data local exchange carrier (DLEC) is a CLEC specializing in DSL services by leasing lines from the ILEC and reselling them to Internet service providers (ISPs).[1]
<ivoks> nekoliko ih je samo zbog velicine podrucja
<ivoks> ali izvjesno je da svaka drzava ima svojeg jednog ILEC-a
<ivoks> a mozda cak i jedan ILEC pokriva vise drzava
<BotaniCar> "Confessions-of-a-Support-Center-Professional.pdf" funny stuff 
<ivoks> http://www.fiercetelecom.com/special-reports/grading-top-11-ilecs-q3-2011
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> BT own the UK's landline infrastructure, so when you have an ADSL connection you need to rent your phone line from BT. If you already have an existing phone line, the broadband is added onto the package.
<ivoks> http://www.uswitch.com/broadband/guides/quick_guide_to_adsl/
<Mmike> ivoks, ma jok
<Mmike> ivoks, razjebali su ih kad su ubili at*t
<Mmike> anti-monopoly pizda mater
<Mmike> zato ih je nekoliko
<SilverSpace> drugi f1 trening
<jelly-home> dodobas: ja ne znam sta  bi
<jelly-home> stavio na 8 core xoen da pojede svih 8 coreova, a kamoli ovo sitnoi
<ivoks> brijem da cu si kupiti x-plane
<ivoks> skinuo sam android verziju
<jelly-home> s druge strane na 1-core cubieboard sa gigom memorije tocno znam sta bi stavio
<ivoks> i fakat je dobar
<jelly-home> vratila se granica na maps.g.c
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: kaj ti se svidio cubieboard :)
<jelly-home> za $19?  Definitivno
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> jelly-home: al isto je stari cpu
<ivoks> medjutim, ima sata
<dodobas> jelly-home: pa... jedan od ciljeva je skuziti sto :)
<jelly-home> stari ali a) armhf b) otvoreniji
<dodobas> 64 core-a ispod 5w
<dodobas> roboti/autonomni sustavi.. sve se temelji na image processingu
<ivoks> je, amrhf je
<ivoks> sto znaci da mozes vrtiti neki noviji os
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: doduse sad ima samo za $59 http://www.indiegogo.com/cubieboard
<dodobas> puno paralelenih jezgri je za image processing
<ivoks> al, jebga, ja sam se naucio na armadaxp :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: daj mi armadaxp plocu za $150 onda
<ivoks> sorry :)
<jelly-home> ... to se bas ne bu desilo, jeli
<BotaniCar> kak se kaze 'figa' na engleskom ?
<dodobas> pecker
<ivoks> rastavi iphone :)
<weshmashian> skoro sam ti reko 'fig', al to je smokva :)
<jelly-home> dodobas: image processing vec mogu radit sa OpenCLom
<ivoks> noviji neki jel :)
<ivoks> ili onaj portabilni sony playstation
<ivoks> vita
<jelly-home> ivoks: aha, a hoce li mi Sony dati sors?
<dodobas> jelly-home: na kojem hardveru ?
<ivoks> sors ti je u kernelu
<ivoks> ono sto bi te moglo namuciti je uboot :)
<jelly-home> dodobas: kojem god hoces, fotošop već neko vrijeme ima filtere koji rade preko GPGPU
<dodobas> jelly-home: jes jes i 1kw struje povuce :)
<weshmashian> mrmlj i moj.t-mobile koji pili sa sso
<jelly-home> dodobas: hocu reci, da mi treba vec bi to vrtio
<ivoks> no, ozbiljno...
<ivoks> http://www.pandaboard.org/
<ivoks> nije bas tako skupo
<jelly-home> $160
<jelly-home> nije armadaxp
<jelly-home> neg Cortex-A9 + PowerVR grafika
<Mmike> jeboga compiz
<Mmike> kad switcham desktope dok je flash upaljen, sve se smrzne
<Mmike> 7/10 puta ctrl-alt-f1 pomogne
<Mmike> 3/10 puta pomaze reboot
<jelly-home> A9 je maksimalno dualcore afair
<Mmike> pa sad ti preporuci nekome ubuntu :/
 * weshmashian stavio debian na laptop
<jelly-home> Mmike: slobodni driveri ili koji?
<BotaniCar> weshmashian wins
<weshmashian> i win teh interwebz?
<BotaniCar> you just win :) C.Noris style :)
<BotaniCar> Otkinuo sam kad sam procitao da ste zametnuli ajfoun na metar dana, tocno je za to dobar - za zametnut' :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar :D
<Mmike> jelly, ne, nvidijini
<Mmike> al' stara kartica
<Mmike> pa valjda zato
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: ma pusti, to je nepoderivo, mali ga drobi sam tak
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: i sad bi zena da joj ga odlockam za tele2 :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: sam ti uspio dcc sendat ? 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: jel' sam ja uspio prihvatit?
<weshmashian> :)
<weshmashian> hm, nis od tog izgleda
<BotaniCar> [10:43:21] [TRANSFER 13]: Sent DCC SEND request to weshmashian, waiting for remote client to connect...
<BotaniCar> [10:44:02] [TRANSFER 12]: Transfer failed: Aborted
<weshmashian> men' stoji 'stalled'
<BotaniCar> pih, brijem da moj gejtvej drka, thx
<weshmashian> ahwell :)
<ivoks> jelly-home: armadaxp je a9
<ivoks> jelly-home: i a9 ide do quad core i 2ghz
<ivoks> Mmike: kak se zove onaj set alata za kalendar/adresar?
<BotaniCar> Izmislio sam malom vjezbu za finu motoriku :) Jutros mu za dorucak narezem na kockice kruh i domaci pekmez i posjednem ga. malo zmasina par kockica, zamisli se, i onda pocne s kockica onu kozicu kaj ostane od voca micati i stavljati na jednu hrpu :) Na kraju mi je tu hrpicu gurnuo u usta nek' si ja pojedem :)
<ivoks> Mmike: owncloud
<BotaniCar> ivoks: MS exchange + outlook 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: to je nefleksibilno
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kak to mislis ?
<Mmike> ivoks, da, al' ti treba neki davical ili nesto uz to
<ivoks> Mmike: da, da... davcal je standard, pa nije problem
<Mmike> davical je drek
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ne mogu s time nista napraviti, closed source
<Mmike> al' onaj drugi nisam uspio natjerat da radi
<Mmike> cak nit na zadnjem ubuntuu
<Mmike> u biti nisam probao na 12.10
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ovdje ne govorimo o consumerima, vec ljudima koji bi to extendali i prilagodili svojim potrebama
<BotaniCar> ivoks: nisam i dalje siguran da sam razumio , a kaj bi htio s kalendarom /kontaktima da moras dodatno cackati ?
<BotaniCar> i, to kaj je closedsource ne znaci puno, vec postoje pluginovi i za outlook i exchange, znaci da se moze 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ne trollaj, molim te:)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mozda zvuci kao da trolam, ali imao sam ( i pitao ovdje za alternativu) potrebu premjestiti kontakte i adresare s exchangea na linux i sve kaj mi je bilo ponudjeno je bilo inferioorno/nije bilo. Tak da sam ivoksa pital ozbiljno && odjebi :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/621577_468175823222904_2016532918_o.jpg
<Mmike> exchange jednostavno nije opcija
<Mmike> closed source microsoft payware
<Mmike> mora biti open source, jednostavno mora
<Mmike> a onda mora bit besplatno 
<Mmike> s tim da ak nije besplatno nije toliki bed
<Mmike> al' ak nije opensource onda je bed
<Mmike> ivoks, calendarserver
<Mmike> to je apple napravio, i onda je netko portao za ubuntu to
<Mmike> al' je opako potrgano bilo u 11.04 i 11.10 a mislim i u 12.04
<Mmike> neznam kak je u 12.10
<Mmike> al' to je to
<Mmike> jer onaj davical nije state masina
<Mmike> pa mu fali ficura
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5S2VUp1PSIc
<datase> Mmike: Title: How to immobilize a cat, Views: 353477, Rating: 95.033426%
<jelly-home> to je ono sa stipaljkom za papir?
<jelly-home> nekak premalo viewova
<Mmike> vele mi dva frenda upravo da to radi
<jelly-home> naravno da radi
<jelly-home> tak nosis macu ak se ne da inace
<Mmike> da, vidiooooo sam
<Mmike> vidoip sam 
<Mmike> q 
<Mmike> picku
<Mmike> tastatursku
<ivoks> BotaniCar: nije upotrebljivo
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ne mogu izvaditi jednu komponentu i ubaciti svoju
<ivoks> pluginovi nisu rjesenje
<ivoks> a sad to objasniti nekome tko samo kupuje gotova rjesenja... :D :D
<ivoks> Mmike: owncloud je bas ono na sto sam mislio
<BotaniCar> ivoks: a,zasto bi to napravio (zamijenio komponentu svojom) ? zamolio sam te da mi objasnis sto bi konkretno htio a da se ne moze rijesiti pluginom. ne moj se truditi oko ljudi koji kupuju samo gotovo,pricaj sa mnom :)
<ivoks> isuse...
<ivoks> jesi vidio owncloud?
<ivoks> kako da u exchange ubacim music store?
<ivoks> nikak... sad ces mi reci 'kupi zune plugin'
<ivoks> owncloud je bas ono sto sam mislio i sto mi treba
<BotaniCar> Daj me nemoj, ti bi u contact/adressbook manager ubacio music store .. ok, dizem ruke :)
<BotaniCar> fakat ti je primjer .. 
<BotaniCar> no, ak ti pashe .. 
<ivoks> pa ako ne razumijes, nastavi koristiti gotova rjesenja
<ivoks> mozda jednog dana kupis i moje :)
<BotaniCar> besciljno vrijedjanje ti ne prilici. 
<Mmike> ivoks, tebe pali music store? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ne, ali mi treba za jedan specifican slucaj
<Mmike> meni je to najblesavija opcija tamo
<BotaniCar> ivoks:  I, zakaj te muci to kaj sam spreman kupiti gotovo rjesenje za nesto sto mi nije core bussiness, sta bi se svi developanjem trebali baviti ? :)
<Mmike> al' eto, imas, koristis
<Mmike> BotaniCar, jednom ces i ti skuziti :)
<Mmike> flegma, recimo, jos nije skuzio
<Mmike> nece taknut nesto ako nije microsoft
<Mmike> i stalno ima jebade
<Mmike> 'uu, novi .net 4.0'
<Mmike> i onda porta cuda jer mu ono sto je za 1.0 vise ne radi
<BotaniCar> Mmike: stalno imam jebade samo s centosom :)
<BotaniCar> vidio sam flegmu juce u prolazu, nije opce izgledao flegma, nekom je nesto opasno objasnjavao na telefon :)
<Mmike> :) :) :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ti isto danas imas strasne paralele btw :)
<Mmike> ey?
<BotaniCar> pricamo o mail exchangerima, music storovima, a ti pocnes o .net-u :) 
<BotaniCar> wwwwwwsam ti rekao da su kod mene krumpiri jeftiniji nego na dolcu, empirijski dokaz da je exchange bolji 
<weshmashian> plugin za $MAILD, pisan u monou koji dodaje musicstore. i placa se. eto :D
<jelly-home> a cuj kakve veze ima mail sa music storeom, takve ima i sa dot netom
<BotaniCar> :) :)
 * ivoks prelazi na mutt
<dodobas> koji se lepo integrira s amazon music storom...
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ne, pricam da je vendor lock-in losa stvar, a to ti imas sa exchangetom i microsoftom
<Mmike> da, neka su rjesenja elengantnija, al' kratkorocno
<Mmike> ak je requirement, jebiga, requiirement je
<BotaniCar> Mmike: vendor lock je nedostatak, placen support je prednost, ako si mogu priustiti - budem. Velim, nama osnovna djelatnost nije development, pa mi je tako lakse
<Mmike> fail to agree on that
<jelly-home> to vrijedi dok god je support kvalitetan
<BotaniCar> nije ni nuzno da se ti slozis, ne radis tu i programer si, you'r perception is flawed
<BotaniCar> jelly: naravno
<jelly-home> ak nemas interne developere, mos se jebat, ili outsourcaj ili kupi gotovo
<jelly-home> pri cemu "kupi" moze biti i "skini besplatno"
<ivoks> amazon popusio lovu...
<BotaniCar> hmm, odobrenje za je**nje je uvijek dobra stvar !
<BotaniCar> steta kaj to ne cujem cesto od zena :)
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: _se_ je povratna zamjenica
<BotaniCar> jelly: zakaj mi ne dozvoljavas slobodnu interpretaciju ? 
 * jelly-home precizan
<BotaniCar> obrisali mi mail na military.com :(
<BotaniCar> vele da nisam pripadnik US army :( 
<BotaniCar> kak su samo skuzili, ni 10 godina nisam imao mail tamo
<jelly-home> prokljetinje
<jelly-home> nego: kako zatarati samo stablo direktorija, bez sadrzaja?
<ivoks> uz pomoc finda
<jelly-home> pff
<ivoks> find . -type d > file
<jelly-home> i kaj s tim?
<ivoks> for i in `cat file` ; do mkdir -p $i ; done
<jelly-home> to nije tar arhiva
<ivoks> pa sta ces tarat?
<jelly-home> cijeli os, osim fajlova od baze
<BotaniCar> jelly: mozes copy s excludeom, pa tar ?
<jelly-home> koji se zovu raznoliko
<ivoks> ne... tara se sadrzaj
<ivoks> ako nema sadrzaja, tvoja tar arhiva moze biti samo obican tekst file
<ivoks> i taj file ce biti najmanje sto mozes dobiti
<jelly-home> direktorij, njegov ownership i permissioni su validan sadrzaj tar arhive
<ivoks> aha, i to ti treba
<jelly-home> ne, pitam bezveze
<jelly-home> NARAVNO DA TREBA
<ivoks> opet... find
<jelly-home> heh
<ivoks> find . -type d -exec tar -A arhiva.tar {} \;
<ivoks> ili xargs... kako hoces
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> ne -A, vec -r
<jelly-home> sad mi objasni zasto to nece raditi dobro :-)
<ivoks> a mozda i ne... hm
<jelly-home> no findom mogu recimo naci sve fajlove pa ih _excludati_ iz arhive
<ivoks> a rsync?
<ivoks> rsyncas samo direktorije na lokaciju X i to taras?
<jelly-home> to mogu al mi se ne da ;-)
<jelly-home> probat cu naci sistem kojim DB2 imenuje datoteke
<ivoks>       --no-recursion         avoid descending automatically in directories
<jelly-home> \o/
<ivoks> jel to pokupi i fileove?
<jelly-home> sacemo vidit
<ivoks> ne pokupi direktorije
<ivoks> pa bi onda opet trebao find
<jelly-home> to radi
<jelly-home> imam zsh, pa mi ne treba find
<Mmike> jelly, http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/7371/create-a-tar-of-directory-structure-only
<jelly-home> tar -cv --no-recursion -f /tmp/dirs.tar tsm/db00?/**/*(/)
<Mmike> tar -cf ~/out.tar --no-recursion --files-from <(find . -type d)
<jelly-home> Mmike: prvi nece radit sa "w t f" 
<Mmike> got to love --files-from
<Mmike> erm, ne kuzim
<Mmike> probao sad, radi
<ivoks> <(find . -type d)
<ivoks> bashism
<Mmike> da
<jelly-home> bashizmi su ok
<Mmike> jbg, ja svukud bash koristim
<Mmike> a i default je na debianu
<Mmike> u bruruntuu
<ivoks> default je manje vise svuda
<jelly-home> taj <( ) je koristan 
<Mmike> je, mega super stvar
<jelly-home> i lici na pile
<weshmashian> izgleda k'o angry bird
<Mmike> LOL
<SilverSpace> kaj ste se raspricali :)
<jelly-home> ajd, valjda --files-from cita red po red
<jelly-home> pa ce radit za sve osim za perverzna imena sa \n 
<jelly-home> very good.  Onda cu excludeove natrpat u find i to tocit na tar
<Mmike> vidi jel' imas --files0-from
<Mmike> pa mozda mosh findu rec -0
<Mmike> erm, -pront0
<Mmike> -print0
<Mmike> PRONTO CARRO MIJO
<SilverSpace> Vettela moze samo kvar zadrzati 
<SilverSpace> pola sekunde su bolji RB 
<weshmashian> ssl i sco ce me dokrajcit...
<Mmike> odem malo pilit
<dodobas> valjda je mislio PIT :)
<jelly-home> damn, ja imam za PIT isto
<jelly-home> testirat point-in-time recovery baze
<jelly-home> hm
<jelly-home> ova find ideja ce mozda strgati hard linkove
<BotaniCar> Ako ih strga, onda bi ionako ubrzo vrisnuli :) 
<jelly-home> ni prvo ni zadnje bekap rješenje koje ne hendla hardlinkove dobro
<Astemd> zna tko neki zgodni alat za prijevod po datoteka?
<Astemd> (npr. da rabi Google prijevode automatski ili da ih nudi kao prijedloge)
<weshmashian> Astemd: wordpress ima litsu toolova: http://codex.wordpress.org/Translating_WordPress#Translation_Tools
<weshmashian> eh sad... :)
<Astemd> thx
<Astemd> igram se s virtaal-om
<Astemd> prvo, google translate nije dodan po defaultu, sredio sam to :)
<Astemd> a drugo, keybinding mi je debelo nelogičan, a nema namještanja putem postavki nego "uđi u kôd i promijeni sam"
<Astemd> pa sam 'tio pitat prije nego ga sredim po svom ukusu :)
<Astemd> da ne izmišljam toplu vodu
<SilverSpace> Astemd: bez tople vode se ne mozes ni umiti :)
<Astemd> :)
<Astemd> 2012. godina je, za puno stvari danas ima gotovih rješenja ako malo proguglaš
<weshmashian> “Virtaal” is an Afrikaans play on words... pa dobro, kaj su svi zapeli na afrikaans (osim kaj je fora za pisat)
<Astemd> :)
<Astemd> Virtaal ima 80% željene funkcionalnosti, samo je malo loše skonfiguriran
<weshmashian> i po 25-i put rasprava u firmi dal' je "hvala na posjetu" ili "posjeti"
<ivoks> http://savjetnik.ihjj.hr/savjet.php?id=66/
<ivoks> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedija:Pravopisna_pitanja/Arhiv_11#Posjet
<ivoks> isto kao i planet i planeta
<ivoks> posjeta, planeta, kometa - imenice zenskog roda u srpskom jeziku
<ivoks> posjet, planet, komet - imenice muskog roda u hrvatskom jeziku
<weshmashian> a gle, to smo mi u firmi usvojili, al' svako malo uleti korisnik koji tvrdi da mora pisat 'posjeti'
<weshmashian> pa ajmo sve ispocetka, i medjusobno i prema korisniku
<ivoks> a da... to je tak :)
<ivoks> isto je i sa optimistom
<ivoks> cuti ces mnoge kako kazu 'ja sam optimista'
<ivoks> nisi nego si optimist :)
<jelly-home> ak iko, valjda ihjj zna
<jelly-home> doduše oni pišu i Pogrješno je
<jelly-home> što mi više bode oko
<weshmashian> ali to nije pogrjesno vise, po novome!
<jelly-home> a znam
<weshmashian> al' da je glupo - je
<jelly-home> iako se čita isto kao prije
<weshmashian> silent j? :)
<jelly-home> e!
<jelly-home> ovog se sjecam http://www.ebay.com/itm/SEID-MEMIC-VAJTA-LEILA-RARE-ORIGINAL-YUGOSLAV-EUROVISION-PS-45rpm-1981-/130622216332?pt=Music_on_Vinyl&hash=item1e69b0d88c
<ivoks> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/valve-to-launch-steam-linux-beta-at-uds
<ivoks> nije li serious sam nasa igra?
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Croteam
<SilverSpace> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/dva-hrvata-medju-16-najinteligentnijih-ljudi-na-svijetu
<SilverSpace> eto na 
<ivoks> sad jos novinarima objasniti kako postoji nekoliko popisa najpametnijih ljudi...
<jelly-home> kaj mi vrijedi intelegencija ak sam lijeno dupe
<jelly-home> \portal/
<obruT> rabbitmq ili activemq ? :) jel ima tko iskustva s ovim prvim ?
<ivoks> imam ja
<obruT> jel stabilno ? :)
<ivoks> nije los, ali HA sucksa
<ivoks> obruT: pa... jako veliki datacentri ga koriste
<ivoks> recimo da je core dio openstacka
<jelly-home> to nis ne znaci ;)
<ivoks> a ako znas da su hpcloud.com, rackspace, nebula itd bazirani na openstacku
<ivoks> hpcloud je puno veci od svega zajedno svo t-com ima u cijelom svijetu
<jelly-home> znaci da imaju svoje timove koji im krpaju softver
<jelly-home> also, nije li openstack nastao _od_ rackspace rjesenja a ne obrnuto
<ivoks> ne, openstack je open source projekt openstack zaklade
<ivoks> rackspace je samo dio
<SilverSpace> ivoks: da ima popisa hrpu i ti testovi su mi bezveze 
<jelly-home> cura bivseg sefa je psiholog, isli smo na bateriju razlicitih testova kod nje dok je isla na fax
<jelly-home> i dobijes bitno razliciterezultate
<ivoks> Deutsche Telekom has created a "Business Marketplace", whose functionality is based on OpenStack.[23]
<ivoks> ;)
<jelly-home> o Grupi nesmjem reci nista lose :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
 * obruT samo ceka, odmah slijedi prijava :)
<jelly-home> both ways
<jelly-home> psmtr, prosli image je bio 2.4GB, ovaj je 4.0
<SilverSpace> joj kak me pere dosada
<SilverSpace> a kaj je najgore imam hrpu posal kaj bi trebao napraviti
<jelly-home> kak ti onda moze bit dosadno
 * SilverSpace je ljena guzica
<SilverSpace> lol profil hr seljaka > Skupi traktor, dva mobitela, profil na fejsu i hrpa kredita
<SilverSpace> Mnogi kupuju onu najskuplju - traktore, kombajne i drugo, bez obzira na to je li funkcionalna ili ne. Imaju kompjutor, internet, profil na Facebooku i po najmanje dva mobitela, za čije korištenje plaćaju masne cifre. Međutim, problem je što su si nabavili svašta, ali nisu znanje'
<obruT> te neke stvari su zajednicke vecini hrvata
<obruT> pokupovali "dobre" aute na kredite, bitno je i imati dobar mobitel, svi imaju kompjutere i internete i profil na fesjbuku
<SilverSpace> obruT: yep yep :)
<SilverSpace> imam jednog drugara kaj je potstanar ali je kupio mac_a
<SilverSpace> tj. mislim da ima sve proizvode od apple 
<obruT> neki dan dodjem na sastanak, a sva ekipa izvadila ajfone osim kolege i mene...
<obruT> pa onda pocela prica, ovo ono...
<obruT> e jes vidjo ovo, jes vidjo ono... a kolega i ja se gledamo i kolutamo ocima
<jelly-home> ... i onda vadite galaxy S2-3
<jelly-home> jer je _veci_
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> ja sam imao htc one x :) a kolega neki samsung koji je isto veci od ajfona :)
<obruT> al nismo vadili da ovima ne bude neugodno :)
<jelly-home> monokultura ima prednosti i mana
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: trebao obruT izvadit kutiju za ometanje signala pa nek se onda kurche :)
<jelly-home> ne treba je ni vadit, samo uključit 
<obruT> dovoljno se spojit na hss i napravit par deletova :P
<obruT> jelly-home: jel ti znas i ak znas, jel smijes reci, koju tel.centralu/switch koristite za korisnike ?
<jelly-home> obruT: ne znam dal smijem reci
<obruT> ok, ne moras ako nisi siguran :)
<obruT> onak, cisto bi me zanimalo...
<jelly-home> oce ostat informacija unutar Grupe :-)
<obruT> informacije uvijek ostaju unutar grupe :)
<weshmashian> s/grupa/sekta/gi
<trtmrt> upravo sam kompajliro prvi puta kernel, ali nemam headers
<trtmrt> kako da ih napravim ?
<trtmrt> nemrem niš izguglat na tu temu
<obruT> mogu li samo pitati, zasto kompajliras kernel ?
<trtmrt> da nešto novo naučim
<obruT> ne kuzim ovo za headers ? otkud si instalirao source ? iz paketa ili tarballa ?
<trtmrt> tar
<obruT> vjerojatno trebas napraviti linkove unutar source direktorija na dobru arhitekturu i eventualno neki header direktorij
<obruT> tako se to trebalo prije jedno 10-tak godina kad sam valjda zadnji put kompajlirao kernel
<obruT> zadnje sto sam radio je kompajlirao samo module i trebao sam samo jedan link napraviti
<jelly-home> trtmrt: kako si napravio linux-image-* paket za kernel, na slican nacin napravis i bratski mu linux-headers-*
<obruT> aha, oce napravit paket :)
<trtmrt>  po ovom linku sam radio kernel http://blog.pinguinplanet.de/2012/07/5-steps-building-custom-kernel-in.html
<trtmrt> probao sam make headers_install ali ništa
<trtmrt> kernel radi ali nemrem grafiku sredit...
<trtmrt> bez headera
<obruT> nekad je bilo dovoljno samo linkat direktorij s headerima u /usr/include
<trtmrt> nemam header folder za taj kernel u /usr/src
<rut> a sto imas u /usr/src ?
<trtmrt> source od svakakvih čuda
<trtmrt> :)
<trtmrt> i trenutni kernel koji radi
<obruT> pa obicno je tamo i source od linux kernela :)
<obruT> trtmrt: probaj napraviti nesto poput ln -s /path/do/kernel/sourcea/include/linux /usr/include/linux
<obruT> tako nesto, ne znam na pamet pathove jer nisam instalirao kernel iz sourcea vec miljon godina
<obruT> nekad se to radilo redovito, i ostavljalo komp da cijelu noc kompajlira kernel :P
<obruT> pa onda ujutro skuzis da si zaboravio ukljucit driver za zvucnu ili slip/ppp pa ajmo opet :P
<trtmrt> :hrkljuš:  sad pola čuke traje na mojoj slaboj kanti..
<obruT> mislim da je taman kad sam prestao raditi to je konacno izaslo qt ili gtk bazirano sucelje za konfiguraciju
<obruT> ono tk je bilo fakat ruzno :)
<weshmashian> jednom sam iso probat skompajlirat X11, odustah nakon 12h
<weshmashian> bilo mi dosadno :)
<obruT> nekad se kompajliralo sve... pa se nece skompajlirat, pukne na nekoj liniji, ak ne znas ispravit zakomentiras i sve fino prodje i program radi ! :)
<obruT> dok se ne skrsi jednom neocekivano :)
<trtmrt> da to sam koristio... ima i gtk... prvo sam pola qt instalitrao nisam znao za gtk verziju.. :)
<obruT> zadnjih godina sam fakat lijen, nist mi se ne da, jedva sam se natjero zajebavat driverom za tv karticu, xbmc-om i mythtv-jem... star sam
<jelly-home> s/star/mudar/
<jelly-home> trosit svoje vrijeme na stvari koje moraju radit same nije ko zna kak korisno
<SilverSpace> obruT: tebi tv kartica radi u xbmc_u ?
<obruT> SilverSpace: pa s onim nekim backendom da
<obruT> sad je fakat sve integrirano i uglavnom radi ok
<trtmrt> uvezi linkanja direktorija include.. oba dva postoje i puna su ? to nemrem linkat..
<obruT> mogo bi skoro reci da sam zadovoljan :)
<SilverSpace> hebemu sad tek kuzim od kad Rpi slazem koliko je xbmc dobar program
<ivoks> ln -s /path/do/kernel/sourcea/include/linux /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build
<ivoks> bah, ne
<ivoks> ln -s /path/do/kernel/sourcea /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build
<obruT> dobar je relativna stvar, ja bih rekao: manje los od ostalih :)
<jelly-home> jel nvidija gleda u build symlink?
<trtmrt> ne pokušavam sad buildat nvidiu s kernelom jer ne znam.. nju skinem sa nvidie i instaliram na ruke ... run.sh
<SilverSpace> https://launchpad.net/~jwigley/+archive/window-list
<SilverSpace> super stvar 
<SilverSpace> obruT: ma dobar je xbmc :) 
<jelly-home> ovo je isto sto i cubieboard, samo sa vecinom consumer izvoda izvuceno van i u lijepoj skatulji http://dx.com/p/mele-a2000g-android-4-0-google-tv-player-w-wi-fi-sd-1gb-ram-8gb-rom-vga-black-161843
<calmpitbull> pitanje...zasto je 32 bit ubuntu recommended
<SilverSpace> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/ubuntu-installer-for-nexus-7-tablet-made-available-for-devs?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG%21+Ubuntu%21%29
<drj_cro> cekam tak nesto i za mob :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ja sam cekao ipad mini da vidim kak to bude izgledalo i ne svida mi se da mi zamjeni ipod touch 
#ubuntu-hr 2012-10-27
<jelly-home> "China and Hong Kong Customs’ have temporarily increased package inspection due to China’s upcoming National Congress [of China Communist Party] resulting in some shipping delays."
<jelly-home> "Samoborskom Kolodvoru" http://goo.gl/maps/DsPz6
<jelly-home> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PreIm3FGx8M
<datase> jelly-home: Title: Fatboy Slim - In heaven, Views: 20726, Rating: 99.25926%
#ubuntu-hr 2012-10-28
<calmpitbull> koja je ona aplikacija koja ti sa desne strane na destopu gleda sve sto se dogada sa kompom
<calmpitbull> to ti je dragi moj calmpitbull conky
<calmpitbull> eeee hvala ti
<calmpitbull> nema panike
<obruT> da da, sizofrenija :)
<obruT> kvragu, cini se da i ja imam onog nijemca doma sto skriva stvari po kuci :P
<obruT> ne mogu naci faking POE injector, imam dva doma, jedan se mjesecima motao pod nogama (kablovima) i spremio ga negdje i sad kad mi treba, nema :P
<calmpitbull> ima li neko kakav tablet jer imam pitanje ako se moze povezat tablet sa vga
<hbogner> pozdrav
<calmpitbull> ola
<hbogner> glupi skajp
<calmpitbull> pitanje gledao sam malo po netu i svi govore da ubuntu 64 bas i nije tako dobar
<calmpitbull> zasto?
<hbogner> dok ga natjeram da ovdoji razgovore
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: zato sto opcenito 64bitni linux nije bas tako dobar za desktop/radne stanice
<calmpitbull> zelim stavit na desktop ubuntu u dual boot pa me zanima malo sto preporucujute
<calmpitbull> hvala na odgovoru, da i ja mislim da je to najbolje
<calmpitbull> jelly-home: ja cu stavit pa kud puklo da puklo...bas me briga ionak cu nesto zeznut nakon par mjeseci pa cu stavit fresh install
<jelly-home> ...
 * obruT ima doma 64bit xutuntu vec neko vrijeme i u uglavnom sve radi ok... ono sto nikad nije dobro radil (flash i te pizdarije) i dalje ne rade dobro :P
<obruT> nije mi jasno zasto radio tuneri kostaju toliko para
<obruT> ono, nema nist ispod 1000 kuna
<obruT> jebote, dodje mi da nadjem onu staru simfoniju na necijem tavanu, dam se kladiti da ima bolji prijem :P
<jelly-home> cekaj dok pocnu radio prebacivati na digitalu
<obruT> bas sam danas malo citao o DRM vs DAB
<obruT> i naletio cak da su nasi testirali i DRM sustave...
<calmpitbull> samo da vidim nesto
<ivoks> sigh
<ivoks> u mom kutku sobe wifi bas nije pouzdan
#ubuntu-hr 2013-10-21
<vileni> jutro
<jelly-home> jutro
<MmikePoso> I to isto.
<vileni> bilo je svakakvih, ali ovo jos nisam vidio http://9gag.com/gag/aD0g3rx
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80X0pbCV_t4&feature=youtu.be
<datase> Mmike: Title: Klemen Slakonja as Slavoj Žižek - The Perverted Dance (Cut The Balls), Views: 35110, Rating: 97.79005%
<Mmike> obratite paznju na Tomos :)
<auprlic> pozdrav
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> dan
<calmpitbull> morgen morgen
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj si ovoga slovenca stavio sad ga ne mogu prestati slusati
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> uzas :)
<calmpitbull> kojeg slovenca
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: http://is.gd/Jdd9t8
<SilverSpace> a lik je isti svedanin iz Hell on Wheels
<SilverSpace> vileni: ovakvok prasnjavog sam i ja dobio mozda ne bas ovak ali jako jako blizu stajao je na tepihu ispod nogu i pored kutija za psa 
<SilverSpace> Ben Earl
<jelly> http://www.buzzfeed.com/simoncrerar/surreal-images-from-nsw-bushfire-crisis
<Mmike> kad promjenim nesto u cron.d/
<Mmike> koliko kronu treba da to poprati?
<Mmike> naime, promjenio sam izvrsavanje skriptu na now+2 minute
<Mmike> medjutim cron skipa tja run
<Mmike> ne pokrene
<rut> reboot :P
<jelly> Mmike: hm, +2 je ok za peruser crontab
<jelly> pojma dal je reread globalnih datoteka ista drukciji
<SilverSpace> koji sreckovici izvukli island
<jelly> sad smo svi \:D/
<jelly> osim onih kojima nogomet ne igra ulogu
<obruT> ne da ne igra, nego ih zaboli za nogomet :)
<jelly> nadam se da mene ne zaboli nista, YMMV
<SilverSpace> obruT: idemo u brazil ??
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> di cu sad gledati hokej
<calmpitbull> da ja idem u brazil ne bi gledal ni nogomet ni hokej....vec bi isel na plazu 
<obruT> calmpitbull: great minds think alike :)
<calmpitbull> obruT: tak je
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_va88w_KTxo&feature=share
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Djomla KS & LuckyStars feat Vertify - Gajba Puna Piva, Views: 6329307, Rating: 96.50118%
<jelly> Joomla X
<SilverSpace> jelly: hoces ti rpi ??
<rut> jel ima to cudo mini-pci ?
<SilverSpace> mini sto?
<rut> mini-pci slot ?
<SilverSpace> http://earthwiseharmony.com/PRODUCTS/images/Raspberry-Pi-SchematicAustralia.jpg
<rut> koji je speed LAN-a ? 100 ili 1000 ?
<SilverSpace> 100
<rut> evo ja na svojem gateworksu vec 3 sata kompajliram quaggu :)
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: ne hvala, nemam vremena baviti se s tim do daljnjeg
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajW2fDy41fY
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Installation Anxiety, Views: 23045, Rating: 95.78947%
<Vlado9A3CY> lol
<Vlado9A3CY> gn ;)
#ubuntu-hr 2013-10-22
<BotaniCar|2> Jutro
<StrudelMuffin> Idete u Brazil ? Nemoj da nitko nije donio AIDS doma ! :) 
<StrudelMuffin> http://i.imgur.com/gFPAzwB.jpg
<Mmike> zanima me kak ce to bit
<Mmike> u brazilu
<StrudelMuffin> Mmike: te mogu zagnjavit' malo oko postgresa i backupa ? :) 
<Mmike> naravno
<Mmike> ak me gnjave ovi na poslu
<StrudelMuffin> tu ili msg ? 
<Mmike> a potplacen sam
<Mmike> mosh i ti
<Mmike> s tobom se bar napijem s gustom ponekad
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> mosh i tu
<StrudelMuffin> :)))))))) potplacen si my ass, kaj vozis ono ? :D
<Mmike> rano jutro, spavo 5 sati u komadu
<Mmike> vozim 6 godina star auto :)
<StrudelMuffin> Imam postgres 9.x , baza koju bi trebao kontinuirano backupirati je ~35Gb. Trenutno nemam nikakav backup - sprema se diferencijalni backup cijelog servera. pg_xlog direktorij mi je ~130Mb. Da li trebam kaj posebno ukluciti za WAL archiving na strani tog servera, i sto praksa kaze, koliko naraste zauzece diska ako hocu sloziti WAL archiving ? Da li je to uopce pravi nacin za kontinuirani backup ? 
<StrudelMuffin> Cini mi se cool imati warm backup mashinu.
<StrudelMuffin> Da li mi je bolje sloziti nekakav master/slave model, da substituira backup ?
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> koliko su ti podaci bitni?
<Mmike> tj, koliko ti je bed ako se desi sranje, pa ti fali zadnjih sat, par sati, dan... ?
<StrudelMuffin> Bed je, inicijativa je pokrenuta jer se ustanovilo da u bazi fali nekaj iz 07 mj prosle godine. 
<StrudelMuffin> Treba mi sve, kazu :) Ne znam kaj je sve, pa ... 
<drj_cro> StrudelMuffin: reci im koliko to kosta pa ce bit i prihvatljiv rizik gubitka podataka :)
<StrudelMuffin> drj_cro: sad s mmiketom definiram najbolju metodu, onda cu gledati kak to najjeftinije provesti :)
<drj_cro> Mmike: kako beba?
<Mmike> beba jebeno
<Mmike> pitaj radije kako sam ja
<Mmike> kaj bebi moze bit, molim te
<StrudelMuffin> E, to se nitko ne usudi :D
<Mmike> pisa sere place spava
<drj_cro> :)
<Mmike> StrudelMuffin: sam sec, imam tu na poslu situaciju 'nisam ja, kompjuter je'
<drj_cro> ti ces jos dugo patit, isto ko i mi svi ostali :)
<StrudelMuffin> Roditelje se ne pita za zdravlje :) Jos jedno godinnu dana :) Prvi put kad ga budes mogao poslati da ti donese srafciger/sok koji si zaboravio, na konju si :)
<StrudelMuffin> meni moj neki dan donio kavu koju sam zaboravio, milina :)
<StrudelMuffin> Imaju linuxi nekakav pandan VDI(virtual desktop infrastructure) ?
<StrudelMuffin> ( windowsi 8.1 su jebeni, sad aplikacija moze trigerirati automaCki VPN connect )
<vileni> nebih rekao da su jebeni, ali nisu losi :)
<StrudelMuffin> Meni su jebeni jer radi sve kaj je radilo, a ima i ponekaj novo. OK, meni je sve kaj novo izadje super :)
<vileni> ma i ja sam ih stavio zbog toga sto su novi, ali na kraju sam i najvise koristio taj laptop dok nije crknuo jucer
<StrudelMuffin> s/ali/a ? :)
<vileni> pa i nema ali, rade, ok su :)
<vileni> manje me zivciraju nego unity recimo
<vileni> sto se tice snalazenja
<StrudelMuffin> meni je i unity ok, odem tamo i pocnem tipkati ono kaj mi treba > profit
<Mmike> meni su win8 u kurcu
<Mmike> win7 su mi okejach
<Mmike> jako mi fale terminali
<Mmike> i virtualni desktopi
<Mmike> ok, za ima onaj virtualwin koji fakat nije los
<Mmike> DeliciousCake: nabijem te nakurac s nickovima
<Mmike> k'o da si zena
<Mmike> pa moras svkao malo novu sminku
<obruT> zanimljivo... dosli mi neki updateovi za utuntu i sad ajd bas idem pogledat sto krpaju... i kliknem tamo na one neke linkove i ono, bugovi iz 2012-te... wtf ?
<Mmike> ne zena, nego kim kradasijan
<Mmike> ili kako ec
<Mmike> obruT: pa, koristi noviji ubuntu
<DeliciousCake> MmikeT_: rikonektalo me, pa nisam mogao biti Strudl, a ako sam botanicar, onda ne znam jel mi to irc doma ili na poslu :) 
<obruT> ne kuzim.. redovito ga apdejtam... kak to da mi danas dodje update za bug od prije godinu dana ?
<Mmike> windowsadmin world problems
<Mmike> anyhow
<Mmike> pg backup
<Mmike> ako ti treba sve
<Mmike> i stalno
<DeliciousCake> to je entrprajz redi ?
<Mmike> i nemosh podnjet da izgubis ista podataka, onda pg streaming replikacija
<Mmike> mosh bit baja i upalit 'synchroneous'
<Mmike> al' to je drka i pila
<Mmike> jer ako ti umre slave server onda moras imat  mehanizam koji ce masteru rec 'e, slave je umro, aj ne cekaj na njega vise'
<DeliciousCake> Synchroneus znaci da ako se nakj obrise na izvoru, ode i na destinaciji, ili je to konfigurabilno ? 
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> syncroneus znaci da su serveri stalno u syncu
<Mmike> po defaultu je replikacija asihrona
<Mmike> sto znaci da postoji kratki period kad se write koji se desio na masteru jos nije replicirao na slave
<DeliciousCake> Ahh. a kak mi to pomaze po pitanju datoteka koje su obrisane 2012, a sad se skuzilo ?
<Mmike> ako si porno web sajt koji broji klikove, onda ti je to ok
<Mmike> ako si kladionica, onda ti to nije ok
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> datoteke obrisane 2012?
<Mmike> posgres, datoteke? 
<DeliciousCake> Citaj gore :) 
<Mmike> ne kontam
<Mmike> kaj da citam?
<DeliciousCake> Trpat cu XMlove koji su do sad bili na FSu u bazu
<DeliciousCake> FS dokumenti iz 2012 su obrisani, skuzilo se sad 
<Mmike> ajme
<Mmike> botanicaru
<Mmike> ane tako, jebemu :)
<DeliciousCake> Moram, aplikacija koja proizvodi te XMLove se redizajnira, to ce ici u bazu bez obzira na ovaj problem 
<DeliciousCake> buduci je tome tako, moram sad backup baze sloziti tako da preduhitrim istu stvar kasnije
<DeliciousCake> Jer, tko je obrisao nekaj s FSa, i iz baze ce :)
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> ja brijem da potpuno krivo promatras problem
<Mmike> jer, vratiti sranje baze unazad gro godina nesh moc
<DeliciousCake> Ja brijem da znas bolje od mene, zato ti pricam sve ceg se mogu sjetiti
<Mmike> tj, hoces, al' to je izjeb
<Mmike> pa da, a'l ne trpaj kruske i jabuke unutra
<DeliciousCake> Nema veze kaj je izjeb, placaju me za sex :) 
<Mmike> pricamo o backupu postgresa
<DeliciousCake> Da, a ja sam ti rekao kaj mi se nedavno desilo na FSu , a sutra ce u bazi, pa ako dobar backup to moze sprijeciti - milina 
<Mmike> a ne o slaganju korporataivnog backup rjesenja
<Mmike> da, velim, kruske i jabuke
<Mmike> nebitno je to kaj ti se desilo na FSu, kad pricamo o backupu postgresa
<Mmike> mosh mi tak rec i da je sluzbeni auto bio udaren a nema osiguranje
<Mmike> jer, eto, i to se tice firme
<Mmike> pa kad vec radimo, ajmo radit kak spada, i rjesit da su auti stalno osigurani
<DeliciousCake> Bitno mi je jer je to obrisao *netko* , taj netko ce to obrisati i u bazi ako se sjebe. A moji to nece skuziti godinu dana.
<Mmike> nije ti bitno
<DeliciousCake> OK, kaj mi je bitno ?
<Mmike> ako ti je bitno, onda ne rzumijes problematiku
<DeliciousCake> to je sigurno :) 
<Mmike> backup postgresa nema (pretjetano) veze s backupom datoteka s kojima radite
<Mmike> 'obrisat u bazi' ne znaci nista
<Mmike> ako aplikacija/baza dozvoljavaju da se stvari brisu, so be it
<Mmike> ako ti je bitno da se stvari ne brisu, ili da postoji log brisanja, slozi bazu/aplikaciju tako
<DeliciousCake> Dakle , da ponovim: trebam backup baze koji ce mi omoguciti point-in-time recovery sadrzaja(ili dijela sadrzaja) , uz to bi bilo zgodno da mi omoguci i da napravim hot/cold backup. 
<Mmike> ok, moze
<Mmike> al' to nema veze sa backupom datoteka na filesystemu
<DeliciousCake> ( ovo s logom brisanja je briljantno )
<Mmike> nije briljantno
<Mmike> stupidno je
<Mmike> jako je bitno znati koja je svrha baze
<Mmike> tj, sto baza prati
<DeliciousCake> Mmike: nema, dajem ti malo povijesti slucaja, ako odlucis imati kvantni skok u razmisljanju, ili ako ti je to bitno za nesta, ako ne - spamam
<Mmike> ako je to knjigovodstveni softver, onda NEMAS log promjena u bazi
<Mmike> nego baza radi tako da jednom kad je dokument proknjizen NEMA mijenjanja
<Mmike> mijenjanje = novi dokument koji se zove 'storno'
<Mmike> ako aplikacija dozvoljava mijenjanje, onda je u kurcu 
<DeliciousCake> Baza ce pratiti sto joj kazem, softver koji vrsi pohranu u nju se redizajnira a je sad ujedno i izvrstan trenutak za change requeste
<DeliciousCake> No, drzmo se mi za pocetak backupa :) 
<Mmike> ne sto joj ti kazes, nego sto app developer kaze)
<DeliciousCake> Da, code monkey radi sto mu u CRu pise, potato potato 
<drj_cro> DeliciousCake: tebi treba backup(bacula/etc)
<DeliciousCake> drj_cro: da :) pitanje je kakav, koliko ce dodatnih resursa uzeti, i treba li mi jos sto uz backup :)
<drj_cro> sve zavisi koliko zelis toga backupirat i gdje
<drj_cro> ja koristim baculu na trake(changer) i diskove(DR lokacija) a backupiram dnevno oko 100G
<DeliciousCake> Zasto je bitno gdje ? Ili krivo citam ? Ici ce nekamo offsite, ali na brzoj vezi. Zelim backupirati svih 34Gb podataka, s mogucnoscu povrata u tocku u vremenu. 
<DeliciousCake> Receno mi je da podatke treba cuvati "zauvijek" .. eksploatacijski ciklus softvera je ~4 godine, ap je vjerojatno toliko i "zauvjek"
<calmpitbull> pitanje::: jel pametno updatat kernel na 3.11
<DeliciousCake> rast same baze je u rangu 1% mjesecno
<Mmike> DeliciousCake: da, ali, da li si ti dba? Znas li tocno kako baza radi, sto biljezi, sto je u kojoj tablici, i to sve?
<Mmike> bacula je ok za filesystem backup ako bash hoces biti enterprajz frajer (meni rdiff-backup radi vise nego solidno, sa snapshotigoom i sa svime), al' nije pogodna za backup postgresa
<DeliciousCake> Mmike: nitko ovdje nije DBA, ali na meni se lomi kad nesto nestane. U trenutnoj verziji nitko ne zna sto i kako baza radi, nakon redizajna to ne bi trebalo biti tako
<Mmike> DeliciousCake: slozi, za pocetak, periodicni pgdump
<DeliciousCake> To imam. 
<Mmike> kak cesto?
<DeliciousCake> Ali ne mogu to storati iduce 4 godine
<DeliciousCake> dnevni dump
<jelly-home> zasto ne?
<DeliciousCake> jelly: skupo "im" je
<jelly-home> koliko je skupo kad se primijeti gubitak podataka kao sad?
<Mmike> botanicar
<DeliciousCake> Ne moras na meni primjenjivati psihologiju ;) Nema se para za takav storidz, bottom line. Treba u okviru pristupacnog naci alternativu. 
<Mmike> jel' ti kuzis kaj tipricas sad? :)
<Mmike> 'mi bi autom do splita' - 'ok, to je 400 kuna, jer ima 400 kilometara'
<Mmike> 'ne, imamo samo 200 kuna'
<jelly-home> DeliciousCake: sto je pristupacno?
<Mmike> kakva fakin alternativa?
<Mmike> ako nemas 400 kuna nemres do splita
<Mmike> tocka
<Mmike> ako nemas para za cuvat 4 godine backupe, onda nemas backupe 4 godine
<DeliciousCake> Mmike: zakaj svaki put, s uzitkom, kad o necem pricamo - ti moras potegnuti pitanje velicine svog ukrucenog penisa ? Napisao sam da nemaju para za entrprajz storidz koji ce iduce 4 godine spremati svaki dan +30Gb podataka. Gdje je problem ?
<calmpitbull> mozes pjeske nakon 200 km
<DeliciousCake> Dakle, kakva god replikacija, streamlining ili kaj god bude, virtualka za to nece kostati kao entrprajz storidz za bekape, ok ?
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> kak bi ti na sve moguce nacine da dodjes do splita za 200 kuna
<Mmike> a ne ide :)
<DeliciousCake> pa ako ne ide, opet moram znati zakaj i za koliko u stvari ide, zato te i gnjavim 
<Mmike> kakav fakin enterprise storage
<Mmike> pa ako imas 30 gb podataka
<Mmike> koje ces backupirati
<Mmike> dnevno
<Mmike> s granulacijom od jednog dana
<DeliciousCake> brb, telefon
<Mmike> i zelis moc doc do bilo kojeg od tih backupa unazad 4 godine
<Mmike> moras moc sacuvat te podatke 
<Mmike> negdje
<Mmike> ne kuzim kaj bi ti virtualizirao
<jelly-home> 100 dana stane na 3TB disk, znači 10-15 3TB diskova u raid6 polju, nije enterprise al nije ni sam tak (zar Pg nema incremental backup)
<Mmike> ima WAL archiving backup, al' to ce mu zauzet jos vise mjesta i imat ce jos veci izjeb s restoreom
<jelly-home> vise mjesta?
<jelly-home> kak znas koliko txna on ima?
<Mmike> pa ak ih nema kaj ce mu onda dnevni backup :)
<Mmike> al', imas potpuno pravo
<Mmike> botanicaru, kak puno/brzo se pise po postgresu? Sta vele grafici, koji je wal turnaround?
<Mmike> btw, kaj nije jeftinije kupit traku, i snimat na traku sve kaj je starije od, neznam... pol godine?
<Mmike> ili metat na RW DVDjeve
<Mmike> al', opet, bitno bi bilo znati sto mu baza prati
<Mmike> jer, ako se 90% podataka u bazi ne mijenja, pointless je cuvati sve to
<DeliciousCake> Mmike: jos ne znam kaj je jeftinije, pitam kaj bi ti napravio, pa cu onda vidjeti za koliko para to mogu i da li ce mi odobriti. dat cu ti pristup na munin za koju minutu. Ja sam razmisljao o WAL archivingu iako je overkill jer pokriva i sranja koja bi se mogla desiti a jos nisu, mozda sam u krivu. 
<Mmike> ne znam dal' si u krivu
<Mmike> znaci, mosh slozit streaming replikaciju, pa imas slave server koji je stalno u syncu. Al', to nije backup, to ti samo povecava availability, jer ako main server prdne imas rezervni spreman (ovisno o tome dal' je sync/async replikacija u igri imas sve podatke ili ti neke sitne stvari mogu falit)
<Mmike> mosh, uz to, slozit i wal archiving
<Mmike> znaci, svaki put kad postgres 'predje' na novi wal segmet, pokrenut ce archive_command, koji ce onda skopirati/arhivirati 'prethodni' WAL nekud
<Mmike> svaki WAL je 16 MB velik, a kako cesto se stvaraju novi ovisi o loadu
<Mmike> opet, ako imas puno tablica koje su 'scratch' talice (glupi privremeni counteri i ino), onda ce ti WAL bit zagadjen tim sranima, i opet je pitanje dal' ti to treba u backupu
<DeliciousCake> Elem, mogu replici reci da ne smije nista obrisati ? Tak da na izvorisnom serveru nekaj mogu i obrisati, i za tri mjesec me zazvati da vidim di je to na replici ? Ne znam kaj se desi u tom slucaju (ako je moguc) kad nesto u tablici promijene,a ne izbrisu - da li replika moze verzionirati ? 
<Mmike> al' teorecki sa base backkupom i svim WALovima koji su se desili od onda, mosh napravit PITR kad god zelis
<Mmike> nemres
<DeliciousCake> ok, znaci to s WALovima moram ?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> moras skuzit kak to tocno radi
<Mmike> ja ti nemrem dat univerzalno rjesenje
<Mmike> kuzis, ako ti na master serveru kazes 'DELETE FROM tabla WHERE user=123;'
<Mmike> to se mora desit i na slaveu
<Mmike> nemre tamo taj redak ostat
<DeliciousCake> Da, i nije mi zvucalo izvedivo, morao sam pitati. 
<Mmike> nemoj pitat takve stvari
<Mmike> jer samo kompliciras meni objasnjavanje jer nisam siguran koliko razumijes problematiku
<jelly-home> sam ti pitaj :-)
<Mmike> i onda neznam kaj bi ti reko
<DeliciousCake> Pa, rekao si mi ne, to je vec nesto :) 
<jelly-home> Mmike: a ak nista ne pita, onda znas koliko razumije tocnije? o.o
<DeliciousCake> di mi je htpasswd od munina nestao ? :D
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> al' onda mu kazem 'get the basics', pa cemo poslije o backpuima
<jelly-home> di se cita o basics
<Mmike> na googletu
<jelly-home> eh
<Mmike> ima coursera, ima relational databases, introduction i to sve, i vozi
<DeliciousCake> ali, ali .. to bi mi unistilo navadu da o problemu prvo popricam s vama tu, onda guglam. Ako to napravim, i ovaj ce kanal umrijeti ! 
<Mmike> nije to nist cudno / strasno, masa ljudi ne kuze kako baze rade
<DeliciousCake> ja apsolutno ne kuzim kak radi ova baza :) Znam samo koliko imam tablica, ni kaj je u njima, ni relacije :)
<Mmike> frend, programer, i to jako dobar, prvi put kad se susreo s bazom je brijao da je baza k'o filesystem samo malo napredniji
<Mmike> nije uopce bio svjestan sto je PK constraint, tj, kak to radi
<Mmike> pa je onda isprogramirao svoj driver za pristup bazi koji je pazio da se reci ne dupliciraju i tako to
<Mmike> DeliciousCake: ja bih rekao da ti ne kuzis kak rade baze in general :)
<Mmike> ugl, da se vratimo na pg backup
<Mmike> mosh slozit wal archiving
<DeliciousCake> to je zato kaj ne vidis sve kaj ti tipkam od svog penisa, mmike
<Mmike> vidim ja kaj ti tipkas, samo pol tog nema smisla
<DeliciousCake> OK :) 
<Mmike> ja se trudim ti pomoc, a ti se uvrijedis kad ti kazem da ne kuzis
<DeliciousCake> Je, totalno sam crven u licu trenutno jer me ne razumijes, izgledam ko dijete ! 
<jelly-home> pix
<DeliciousCake> :* znam da se trudis , ali nemoj misliti za mene :)
<Mmike> or it didn't happen
<Mmike> wal archiving ce ti omogucit vracanje baze u bilo koji trenutak u vremenu
<Mmike> jer mosh, pri restoreu, rec 'vrati bazu u stanje to i to'
<Mmike> tj, 'tad i tad'
<jelly-home> uz neke preduvjete, tj. full backup obavljen da ispravan nacin
<jelly-home> s/da/na/
<Mmike> to obicno radis tako da napravis filesystem backup (tar/rsync/stovec), i onda arhiviras walove od tog trenutka
<Mmike> takoe
<Mmike> znaci, u teoriji, mosh ovako: 1) instaliras postgres, slozis wal archiving. 2) ugasis postgres. 3) napravis backup postgres datadira, 4) upalis postgres
<DeliciousCake> i kad mi vele da je pero 12.07.2012 nekaj obrisal, ja na rezervnom serveru dignem postgres i natocim ga do tog datuma. Da , tak sam mislio 
<jelly-home> i onda mozes zamijeniti full backup svaki dan, sa manje cestim full backupom i drzanjem logova zauvijek
<Mmike> i ako walove cuvas beskonacno, mosh se vratit od pocetka
<Mmike> samo sto ako ti je baza stara 10 goodina, a ti bi podatak od pred 2 godine, onda moras replayat svih 8 godina
<jelly-home> zato vrtis full backup svaki tjedan ili mjesec pa replayas od tad
<Mmike> jer, replayanje walova u biti znaci da ces 'izvrtiti' sve promjene koje su se desavale
<Mmike> tako je, ili svaki dan
<Mmike> ili svaki mjesec
<Mmike> ili kako ti vec pase
<jelly-home> ne svaki dan jer za to nema $$$
<Mmike> a, sve ovisi o tome koliki su mu walovi
<jelly-home> cijelu pricu smo krenuli od toga da nema $$$ za full backupe svaki dan
<DeliciousCake> jelly: ovo kaj si pitao koliko kosta gubitak podataka je snazan argument na racun kojeg mozda dobijem $$, ali moram krenuti s postavkom da necu :)
<Mmike> velim, ako se od tih 30GB podataka mijenja samo njih 100 MB, pointless je da backupira svih 30GB svaki put
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> to nije snazan argument
<Mmike> to je JEDINA bitna stvar kad odlucujes o tome
<DeliciousCake> Mmike: postoji nacin diferencijalnog backupa baze ? 
<jelly-home> taj dio, ako postoji, je db specific
<DeliciousCake> Mmike: tesko se zivi, neki su spremni riskirati gubitak podataka i gasnje servisa/penale , radije nego ulaganje .. kaj da ti velim. 
<Mmike> pa to moras znat
<DeliciousCake> pardon, "to" ? 
<jelly-home> DeliciousCake: podsjeti me da pitam di radis i da nikad ne uzmem vasu uslugu
<DeliciousCake> jelly-home: zakaj sam sad ja kriv ? Pa musterija diktira kaj si moze priustiti, ja bi im sve prodao 
<Mmike> musterija ne zna
<DeliciousCake> Da
<Mmike> ti si k'o kompjuterator tu da mu objasnjsi kaj mu treba
<jelly-home> DeliciousCake: nisi ti kriv
<DeliciousCake> Mmike: pa, ovo je priprema za objasnjavanje, do sad je menadzment pricao, i bojim se da su potencijalna sranja ublazena u tim razgovorima, sad ce biti tehnicki sastanak,pa se moram naoruzati
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> to nije sajns fiks
<Mmike> fiksn
<jelly-home> ali je idnikativno da se o backup pocne razmisljati _nakon_ havarije
<Mmike> procjena rizika oko backupa je nesto sto se radi desetljecima vec
<obruT> postoje dvije vrste ljudi: oni koji rade backup i oni koji ce pocet raditi backup :)
<Mmike> znaci, dodjes, i kazes 'backup svaki dan, gubitak podataka u najgorem slucaju od 24 sata - koliko je to bed, tj, koliko kosta taj bed'?
<Mmike> obruT: :D
<jelly-home> obruT: i oni koji ce zatvorit butigu
<DeliciousCake> jelly: nemrem za to ni klijenta kriviti, postojeca verzija aplikacije je tu as-is, developeri otisli a nisu ostavili dokumentaciju. Novi tim sad rovari po tome, a ja krpam "leseve" koji iskacu iz ormara
<DeliciousCake> jelly: za ovo kaj je nestalo u 12 mjesecu nitko nije znao do sa - jer nismo znali kaj gledati 
<Mmike> botanicar, whatever you do TEST THE RESTORE PROCEDURE
<jelly-home> nestalo sa fs-a, a fs backup ne postoji
<DeliciousCake> jelly: postoji, placaju za tjedan dana backupa
<jelly-home> pa onda ok, to i imaju <g>
<DeliciousCake> E, sad su skuzili da nije dosta, objasnili kaj bi, pa ja tu gnjavim :) 
<Mmike> bot kad velis 'difrenecijalni' ne mislis na 'inkrementalni', jel?
<Mmike> postgres nezna nit za jedan, btw, mosh izmajmunirati sa filesystem backupima
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> reci mi 
<Mmike> http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.3/static/backup.html
<Mmike> ovo si procitao, jeld?
<jelly-home> diferencijalni: razlika u odnosu na prethodni backup
<DeliciousCake> Mmike: mislio sam na diferencijalni. 
<Mmike> wal archiving je, ajmo rec, diferencijalni backup
<drj_cro> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=RZp7BvQJnU8 :)
<DeliciousCake> Moze inkrementalni, ali radije bi da mogu restore napraviti samo s baseline backupom i deltom, nego da moram biti siguran da su mi svi inkrementi ok 
<datase> drj_cro: Title: Was iOS 7 created in Microsoft Word?, Views: 617892, Rating: 98.19512%
<Mmike> pa, to je diferencijalni
<DeliciousCake> to je kul
<Mmike> diferencijalni radi razlike od zadnjeg diferencijalnog
<Mmike> i moras restorat sve njih da bi doso do radeceg stanja
<Mmike> right?
<DeliciousCake> Diferencijalni ce , ako u nedjelju napravim full-backup raditi deltu izmedju stanja u trenutku backupa i baselinea, inkrementalni ce spremati razliku izmedju stanja u trenutku backupa i prethodnog inkrementa
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne, treba ti samo full backup i differencijalni
<DeliciousCake> u slucaju inkrementalnog backupa svi mi inkrementi moraju biti ok.
<jelly-home> Mmike: ovo sto si ti opisao je inkrementalni
<jelly-home> get the basics, Mmike 
<DeliciousCake> U svjetlu nedavnih sranja koja sam imao s integritetom backupa, radije bi diferencijalni, makar je vecii . Ako mogu birati
 * Mmike is ashamed
<jelly-home> DeliciousCake: e pa, to baze uglavnom _nemaju_
<Mmike> DeliciousCake: pg nezna za to
<Mmike> baza != filesystem
<Mmike> mosh ti backupirat fajlove na disku, dakako
<DeliciousCake> Velim, ako ne mogu birati - ne mogu 
<jelly-home> ali inkrementalni je prirodno izvesti s obzirom da baza takitak radi sa journalom
<Mmike> u biti, to ces i raditi sa WAL archivingom
<Mmike> journal = wal, u postgres kontekstu
<Mmike> odnosno, to se zove 'transaction log'
<jelly-home> journal, txn log, redo log, svaki vendor ima svoje ime
<jelly-home> ne sjecam se kak se zove u Exchangeu, koji je isto transakcijska baza ispod
<DeliciousCake> MSSQL (onaj okljastreni) 
<Mmike> bot, ti bi mogao izkombinirati rdiff-backup, pa raditi inkrementalni backup datadira jednom dnevno, recimo. Izmedju toga imas WAL archiving (pa se mosh vratit u bilo koji trenutak u tom danu)
<Mmike> a jednom mjesecno napravis full backup
<Mmike> i onda cuvas sve rdiff snapshote zajedno sa pripadajucim WALovima
<SilverSpace> dan
<DeliciousCake> Mmike: vodjen iskustvom, koliko mi resursa treba za 6 mjeseci takvog backupa ( baza +30GB , baza na FS-u ~35GB, rast od 1% mjesecno)?
<Mmike> sad ja moram matematiku za tebe raditi
<DeliciousCake> SilverSpace: ako ides u brazil, nemoj zaboraviti AIDS ! :) 
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<Mmike> rast nije bitan uopce
<Mmike> bitno je koliko se toga u tih 30GB promijenilo
<SilverSpace> DeliciousCake: :)
<DeliciousCake> Mmike: ne znam kaj je bitno , sorry ako dajem informacije van konteksta
<DeliciousCake> jel otiso strudl ? Je! 
<StrudelMuffin> E,tako
<Mmike> ako se nish nije promjenilo onda ce ti a) rdiff backup bit minimalan, b) WALova nece bit puno
<Mmike> ako se svaki dan svih 30 GB promjeni onda ti je rdiff overheda, bolje radit filesystem snapshot svaki dan
<SilverSpace> StrudelMuffin: jos se nisi unormalio :)
<Mmike> bot: trenutno backupe imas svako jutro u 4?
<StrudelMuffin> SilverSpace: u ovom monitoru  (IRC, pornici) nisam nikad normalan, unormalim se ako mi zavrsis u drugom monitoru :)
<StrudelMuffin> Mmike: do 04 traju 
<StrudelMuffin> ardon! 
<Mmike> od kad?
<StrudelMuffin> Krivo sam rekao, do 04 nam dolaze "iz vana" neki podaci. 
<StrudelMuffin> to traje nekih 5 min 
<StrudelMuffin> I vrijeme zna oscilirati po 1h 
<StrudelMuffin> No, termin backupa nije tema , ovo kaj mi dolazi se da reschedulirati
<Mmike> ma, gledam grafove
<Mmike> vidim da su u 4 neki vrhovi i brdasca
<Mmike> po ovom ti imas 4 transakcije u sekundi, stalno
<Mmike> flat out
<Mmike> to je neki kurac koji drka po bazi stlano, vjerojatno nebitne bedastoce pise
<Mmike> jbg
<Mmike> aj pejstaj ls -al output iz pg_xlog direktorija na jebomepas
<StrudelMuffin> sec
<StrudelMuffin> http://jebo.me/pas/1
<SilverSpace> nekim ljudima bi trebalo odsjec ruke da ne mogu prckati po racunalu 
<SilverSpace> ma ne i noge da uopce ne mogu doci do racunala 
<StrudelMuffin> Je, pa da ja nemam na racun koga dobiti placu :)
<SilverSpace> donese mi lik racunalo da mu je sporo za popizditi 
<SilverSpace> donese mi lik racunalo da mu je sporo za popizditi MB vise ne stane 
<SilverSpace> ni jedan MB vise ne stane
<SilverSpace> na disk
<SilverSpace> trpaj samo trpaj
<StrudelMuffin> Kul ! 
<SilverSpace> router sam si zbrickal i nikako da ga vratim u normalu ne da mi se 
<Mmike> StrudelMuffin: aj malo veci expire
<StrudelMuffin> Sacem ponovit' 
<StrudelMuffin> imam samo 10min/dan :)
<StrudelMuffin> http://jebo.me/pas/3
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> pre rijetko ti se desavaju promjene
<Mmike> tak da ti wal archiving nece puno pomoc
<Mmike> odnosno, morat ces forsat promjene
<Mmike> sto znaci da ces opet imat puno walova
<Mmike> e, i ona ac2 baza od 30 giga
<Mmike> dal' unutra ima puno log tablica?
<Mmike> tipa, user_click_deleted_archive
<Mmike> ili takvih sranja
<Mmike> ako da, onda vjerojatno mosh od tamo obrisat stvari (arhivirat)
<Mmike> pash imat manji dump
<Mmike> pa ga mozda mozes i svakih 4 sata raditi
<Mmike> know your data :)
<StrudelMuffin> Nemrem znati svoje podatke dok se ne izmijeni verzija aplikacije ( cca 6mj) , za sad moram backupirati 1:1
<StrudelMuffin> as2 baza je (mislim da)3 tablice koje logiraju rad jednog servisa, svi podaci su bitni.
<StrudelMuffin> kaj si mislio reci s "morat ces forsat promjene" ? 
<Mmike> znaci da pre rijetko pises
<Mmike> i da se WALovi ne rotiraju
<Mmike> dok se WAL ne rotira nece se arhivirat
<Mmike> i sad, zamislimo da si napravio pisanje u podne, WAL se zrotira, prethodni se arhivira
<Mmike> onda napravis jos 2-3 pisanja, zapisu se u WAL, al' se isti jos - ne arhivira
<Mmike> i ne pises nista 3-4 sata
<Mmike> i ckrne ti server
<jelly> sto je izvrsno, znaci da prakticnki nema promjena na bazi
<Mmike> medjutim, ta 2-3 pisanja nemas backupirano
<Mmike> pa prouci kak ces postgresu rec da forsa arhiviranje
<Mmike> ili slozi sinhronu replikaciju
<jelly> Mmike: zar Pg ne pise tekuce txne negdje?
<Mmike> vleim, ovisi koliko ti je to bitno
<Mmike> jelly: pise, u wal
<jelly> Mmike: pa di je trenutni wal?
<Mmike> pa na disku
<jelly> aha, ali mora zapisati cijeli za replikaciju?
<jelly> s tako sitnim izmjenama sinhrona replikacija se cini sasvim izvediva
<StrudelMuffin> I meni. 
 * StrudelMuffin ode racunat' koliko mu kelja i grincajga treba da to spremi negdje
<StrudelMuffin> mislio sam na gigabajte i gigabite .. 
<jelly> dva crnca da prenose floppyje sa txnima na drugi server
<StrudelMuffin> jelly: ima da nabavim črmce koji trce k'o elektroni :) 
<StrudelMuffin> "deskhop" je facebookova umosklepina za screen sharing :) Majko mila.
 * StrudelMuffin ceka prvu prijavu problema koju ce ovo izazvati
<jelly> kak to moze opce radit na linuxima
<Mmike> replikacija radi drugacije
<Mmike> slave se spoji na masterov wal-sender proces i cita promjene kako se dese
<Mmike> ali replikacija != wal archiving
<Mmike> s tim da moze postojati mala razlika izmeju trenutka kad se COMMIT desio na masteru u odnosu na vrijeme kad se COMMIT desio na slaveu
<jelly> po toj logici bi se i wal archiving mogao spojiti na isti nacin
 * StrudelMuffin gricka kokice i uziva
<Mmike> jelly: bi, ako znas internalse :)
<StrudelMuffin> aj sad jellyu reci da ima mali pimpek! Meni bi to sigurno rekao ! 
<StrudelMuffin> Vozi se Milanović u vlaku. Odjednom vlak stane. Izađe Milanović i pita zašto smo stali.
<StrudelMuffin>  - Gospodine premijeru, nema više pruge! 
<StrudelMuffin> Milanović: - Ljuljajte vlak, neka izgleda kao da se vozimo!!!
<Mmike> jelly me ne pita stvari tipa 'a zash recimo ffmpeg ne cita taj wal file i salje ga mailom' :)
<Mmike> (namjerno pre-nakaradno)
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> tek sad skuzio vic :)
<jelly> mozda zato sto se jelly jebe svaki dan sa orakletom
<StrudelMuffin> Svi se sexaju osim mene :( 
<Mmike> jelly: kaj nije taj oraklj da radi outofthe box :)
<jelly> aha, i jos kuha kavu i draska jajca
<StrudelMuffin> Ja cu odze u pemziju: http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/novinari-posjetili-albansko-selo-koje-zivi-od-marihuane-ovdje-zakoni-ne-vrijede/706668.aspx
<SilverSpace> lol u titlu preveli javna kuca kao jebalnik
<Mmike> ja se jebem s baby monitorima za android 
<Mmike> i sranjima
<Mmike> umjesto da sam instalirao ip webcam
<Mmike> milina
<SilverSpace> pa da 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: eto prodam ti legenda za to :)
<Mmike> posto/
<Mmike> ?
<jelly> @#$%^ centralno za cijelu zgradu, imamo 27°C u ofisu
<Mmike> jelly: taman za bebu :D
<jelly> ili kokoši
<SilverSpace> jelly: za to postoje termo ventili 
<jelly> ma vjerujem i da upravitelj može smanjit grijanje kad je vani +20
<SilverSpace> od kad sam ih postavio u stanu ustedio plina ohhooo
<SilverSpace> Mmike: koliko das eto skuplja mi prasinu 
<jelly> ali hladijatori u ofisu nemaju ventil, može se samo uključiti i isključiti puhanje a on grije non-stop
<Mmike> SilverSpace: 100 kn? :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: radi sve, nije potrgan ili baterija ne radi ili neznam?
<Mmike> znam da si ga turo, jel tak?
<Mmike> ovaj, ruto :)
<Mmike> DOLOLOLOLD :)
<SilverSpace> nisam 
<SilverSpace> :P
<StrudelMuffin> Jel netko od vas ovih dana dobio obavijest da na svoj stambeni objekt mora postaviti neki kua , da dimnjacari mogu provjeriti emisiju monoksida bez da ulaze u stan ? 
<StrudelMuffin> Ja dobio dopis od dimnjacara i ponudu na 260kn 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sve radi super oscuvan 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hebo ga ti bar mi daj u pola cjene koliko ga u oglasniku prodaju :)
<Mmike> ko;'ko je u oglasniku?
<SilverSpace> eto sad gledam na njuskalu 
<SilverSpace> Cijena:600 kn
<Mmike> SilverSpace: to mi je previse (300 kn)
<SilverSpace> pih za to ne mozes ni kupiti baby monitor :)
 * SilverSpace prodaje sve zivo i nezivo iz kuce kaj mu ne treba
<SilverSpace> budz0r: eto za tebe imam Rpi posto je jelly odustao :)
<budz0r> YEAH!
<jelly> \o/
<SilverSpace> sve u pola cijene :)
 * SilverSpace zali kaj ovdje nema cura pa da i sebe proda u pola cijene :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ma sve 5, tvoj uredjaj, ti diktiras cijenu
<SilverSpace> iPhone 5 6999kn bemti pa ko to lud uzima 
<pkiller> kad smo vec kod prodavanja sebe... :) jel ima netko iskustva sa consultingom, trebao bi danas ići na razgovor da budem Marketing Consultant (vanjski suradnik) a zaposlen sam za stalno kod jednog drugog poslodavca... jel zna netko koje su mi opcije da to naplatim? (osim na ruke) :)
<pkiller> ili dali znate negdje da mogu to pogledat osim na nn.hr (tamo nitko nista nemoze nac)
<StrudelMuffin> iPhone je BYOD compliant s politikom vecine velikih firmi. ja bi to kupio (da sam nenormalno pun para) detetu kao mito, to je jedini razlog kojeg se mogu sjetiti :)
<SilverSpace> StrudelMuffin: :)
<SilverSpace> poduka od malih nogu 
<StrudelMuffin> pa ajde reci, u drzavi u kojoj je prosjecna placa napumpana na 5 kila, telefon kosta 7 .. ili je za posao, ili je za tinejdzere 
<pkiller> jedna i pol placa za mobitel... sve se vraća na početak :)
<SilverSpace> StrudelMuffin: eto moj frend sad klincu za 18rodendam mora kupiti tulifon 
<SilverSpace> i u panici je
<jelly> "Sandučuć je prazan"
<StrudelMuffin> Meni je to apstrakcija. Moram popricati s starcima da cujem kak su me to traumatizirali ko klinca da nisam nikad imal velike zelje 
<jelly> SilverSpace: mora?
<StrudelMuffin> jelly: citas kao "negdje je neki mail server sjebat" ? :D
<jelly> StrudelMuffin: naglasak na čuć
<StrudelMuffin> Mislio sam da se to tebi zatipak zalomio :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: mora hebi ga obecao mu 
<jelly> onda ne bi bio ""
<SilverSpace> kaj je najgore bas i nema para 
<SilverSpace> reko bolje ti je da ga izbacis iz stana 
<jelly> stari 5 (ne S) se može nać po oglasima za 2800-3000kn
<StrudelMuffin> SilverSpace: mislim da su oni mobiteli za penziche dost jeftini, 12 tipaka i display koji prikazuje dva reda teksta 
<SilverSpace> mali zeli samsung s4
<jelly> i tata bi sine
<jelly> makar, s4 mini opće ne izgleda loše
<SilverSpace> prakticniji 
<SilverSpace> s4 je prevelik
<SilverSpace> ako ti bas ne treba tako veliki zaslon
<StrudelMuffin> Mmike: koji si ti samsung mini popljuvao ? S2 ?
<SilverSpace> odoh po omalca u vrtic
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> StrudelMuffin: s3mini
<StrudelMuffin> Ugasilo isohunt :(
<StrudelMuffin> Sto imam mudre prijateljice: "ne jedi voće za doručak, jer ćeš za večeru pojesti bogaoca."
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> to je istina
<Mmike> samo sto ja bogaoca pojedem i ako ne jedem voce
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ako se, pak, najedem cvaraka, eeeee
<Mmike> :)
<drj_cro> bas jeo jazz.ba chevap i nije neka sreca
<drj_cro> a najvise me mrzi to sto dobijem pola lepinje
<StrudelMuffin> Jao, Mmike, sad si me u srce upik'o, jedva cekam iduce kolinje da malo cvarkim :)
<SilverSpace> yah
<StrudelMuffin> drj_cro: "Nervozan sam ko Jacque Houdek sto uz pizzu nije dobio kruh!"
<StrudelMuffin> jelly: re: "bas me zanima kak to cudo radi na linuxu" (za onaj FB deskhop) - sad sam probao pokrenuti web instalaciju, kaze "We don't currently support your platform". Vjerojatno su pod crossplatform mislili na windowse i mac. 
<jelly> StrudelMuffin: i podstavi binary-only activex plugin...
<StrudelMuffin> :) 
<StrudelMuffin> iscackao sam pravu istinu o podrzanim platformama: "you can use deskhop on a computer running Microsoft Windows XP or later, or Apple Mac OS X 10.6 or later."
<StrudelMuffin> PIH
<SilverSpace> Toro Rosso doveo mladog rusa za sezonu 2014
<SilverSpace> mali je drugi u gp3
<StrudelMuffin> Mmike: jesi svjestan da si postao super heroj ? http://i.imgur.com/NN2NcdA.jpg
 * jelly fićuka temu iz HMiGS
<jelly> trusty tahr, tjah
<StrudelMuffin> :) 
<StrudelMuffin> http://i.imgur.com/ejKpv.jpg
<jelly> phew, spustila se temperatura na 26°C
<Mmike> Drzava mi mora vratiti oko 20k kuna!
<Mmike> Priznali su gresku, krivo su mi obracunali porez! :)
<drj_cro> auu..sad ce porezna na vrata da procesljaju knjige :)
<Mmike> drj_cro: ma jok, ovo je privatno
<Mmike> porez na promet nekretnina
<Mmike> a i na firmu nemaju kaj, placam poreza na dobit za popizdit jer neznam izvuc paru van kak spada
<Mmike> nemam auto na firmu, nemam nist na firmu
<Mmike> samo kompjuteri, monitor i graficke :)
<drj_cro> losh knjigovodja
<weshmashian> meni i dalje to nis nije jasno :)
 * StrudelMuffin samo zna da nema novaca
<StrudelMuffin> fast foods at their finest: http://i.imgur.com/dNOun.png
<jelly-home> lolwtf, "Nakon 2015. godine u Hrvatskoj više neće moći biti izgrađena niti jedna solarna elektrana ili vjetroelektrana." 
<jelly-home> http://www.poslovni.hr/hrvatska/drzava-eutanazirala-obnovljive-izvore-energije-254762
<SilverSpace> ode sve u kurac
<ivoks> zasto bi to napravili? hm
<jelly-home> kako dole pise zavjeronaut, ministru ili nekome odgovara neka druga vrsta "zelenog" energetskog izvora (HE)
<SilverSpace> kaj me pere juzina
<jelly-home> juzina?
<jelly-home> pa nisi na moru
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> nisam siguran da u ovim krajevima "juzina" donosi problematicne pozitivne ione
<jelly-home> tj. manjak negativnih
<SilverSpace> o da 
<SilverSpace> http://tehnoklik.net.hr/vijesti/studenti-pazite-sto-skidate-carnet-vas-promatra
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: transparent proxy je aktivan zadnjih 3-4 godine barem
<jelly-home> u početku samo za škole
<SilverSpace> ma clanak je glupost
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa i nije bas
<ivoks> SilverSpace: dobijes opomenu ako nesto skines
<MmikePoso> peglanje je najgluplja stvar na svijetu nakon pranja vesa
<ivoks> nabavi susilicu
<ivoks> pa kad peres, stavis omeksivac
<ivoks> i onda u susilicu
<ivoks> i samo ces kosulje morati peglati
<MmikePoso> ma ne peglam svoju obleku
<MmikePoso> nego za dete
<MmikePoso> jer se mora 'dezinficirati'
<MmikePoso> btw, imam masinu sa susilicom, al' to je kurac
<MmikePoso> one susilice kake imaju po americi, e, to je zakon
<ivoks> je, slazem se
<ivoks> ali ima i dobrih susilica kod nas
<MmikePoso> btw, sto se kosulja tice (imam ih ravno 2), nijh isto ne peglam - jednom u 2 godine kad moram obuc kosulju, operem ju u masini, nakon toga ju dobro natopim u hladnu vodu i ostavim na vjesalici da visi iznad kade
<MmikePoso> tezina vode ju taman fino nategne i ujutro je suha i ravna
<MmikePoso> ivoks: ima, zenina stara ima takvu, al' to je odvojeni uredjaj
<MmikePoso> iako je isto kondenzacijska
<MmikePoso> al' ameri imaju one na propuh
<MmikePoso> to je prejebeno, u 10 minuta ti je suh ves
<MmikePoso> samo ga istreses i slozis
<ivoks> ja imam kondenzacijsku
<ivoks> kak mislis na propuh? :)
<ivoks> pa sve one pusu
<MmikePoso> pa, ne radi na spiku kondenziranja pare, nego puse topli zrak
<ivoks> :))
<MmikePoso> moras imat dimnjak za nju
<ivoks> sve pusu topli zrak
<MmikePoso> ma da, al' kondenzacijska ima onu posudu di sse skuplja voda
<ivoks> kondenzacijska znaci da se voda skuplja/kondenzira u posudu
<ivoks> ali rade na isti nacin
<MmikePoso> hm
<MmikePoso> cek
<ivoks> pa sigurno ne zmice robu :)
<ivoks> kak ce ju osusiti nego toplim zrakom :)
<MmikePoso> da
<MmikePoso> al' na kaj je tebi spojena ona?
<MmikePoso> na odvod?
<MmikePoso> ili imas nesto a-la napa?
<ivoks> moja?
<ivoks> imam dvije
<ivoks> jedna ispusta paru u zrak
<ivoks> a druga je kondenzira u posudu
<ivoks> pusta u zrak jer je na takvom mjestu gdje to moze
<ivoks> nije u kuci
<ivoks> kondenzacijsku sam si uzeo za stan
<ivoks> jer nemam gdje ispustati vodu
<MmikePoso> aha
<MmikePoso> i posudu moras prazniti?
<ivoks> da, nakon 2-3 susenja
<MmikePoso> jer od moje stare zena ima spojenu susilicu na odvod
<MmikePoso> zene stara
<ivoks> da, i to se moze
<jelly-home> nice, router od H1 prima SIP klijente na LAN-u i moze reroutati fiksnu liniju na neki
<ivoks> nego...
<ivoks> cuo sam za jednu foru
<ivoks> i probat cu je na povratku
<ivoks> IP over DNS :)
<jelly-home> ima bar dvije-tri aplikacije za to
<ivoks> http://code.kryo.se/iodine/
<ivoks> da
<jelly-home> jednom sam ulovio korisnika da to trosi preko dns cachea od providera
<ivoks> pa mozda zajebem lufthansu :)
<jelly-home> also, ip over icmp
<ivoks> also jetlag
<ivoks> materinu
<MmikePoso> jelly: mislim da i amis to moze
<jelly-home> lijepo od njih, ovo radi za debile, samo se instalira fritz aplikacija na androidu i autenticira sa wireless fritz routerom
<MmikePoso> da, na amisu moras prtljat
#ubuntu-hr 2013-10-23
<StrudelMuffin> jutro
<drj_cro> jutro
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> ovo fino radi http://iloveubuntu.net/meet-vokoscreen-robust-screen-recorder
<MmikePoso> CUDA DA SE DESE
<SilverSpace> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-PN6HpmyxB6M/UmboDb3uVtI/AAAAAAAAaeA/ethnovC-Lgk/w426-h320/download%2B%252813%2529.gif
<SilverSpace> čuda se dogode
<SilverSpace> kaj ste poceli da da da dadakati
<MmikePoso> you pang me doo
<SilverSpace> koja maza http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6QHzIJO5a8#t=33
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Hand Feeding & Playing With A Friendly Platypus, Views: 724233, Rating: 99.50444%
<MmikePoso> i tak sam ja od porezne dobio 'you were right, we were wrong'
<MmikePoso> :)
<BotaniCar> Mislim da si svima to rekao jedno 4x :) A nikog nisi ponudio na meso izvest neko, od te silne pare :) 
<MmikePoso> doc cemo do toga
<MmikePoso> samo da se zna
<MmikePoso> da sam izjebo poreznu
<MmikePoso> tj, nisam izjebo
<MmikePoso> oni su izjebali mene
<MmikePoso> 4 godine
<MmikePoso> dobro
<MmikePoso> jel' se mora dijete toliko derat?
<MmikePoso> drj_cro: jeste vi uvodili dohranu 'prije neg standart nalaze'?
<drj_cro> moji su ti oba na bocici od prvog dana
<drj_cro> a spek su zvakali vec sa 4-5mj
<drj_cro> s/zvakali/cuclali/ ispravnije rec :)
<MmikePoso> drj_cro: ste imali bedova s grcevima?
<MmikePoso> ili uopce nekih mozebitno dodatnih bedova od bocice?
<drj_cro> stariji je imo dosta grceva
<drj_cro> dok drugi pozda 2-3 grca i to je to
<drj_cro> sa prvim sam se he*o 3 mjeseca sa grcevima 
<drj_cro> al to ti je od bebe do bebe
<drj_cro> bedova nemres imat,jedino ti zena sretnije jel ne visi po njoj stalno 
<MmikePoso> meni frendica imala mastitits
<MmikePoso> ili kako vec
<MmikePoso> dojila prvih mjesec i pol
<MmikePoso> ili dva
<MmikePoso> i onda joj se desilo sranje, na obje sise
<MmikePoso> i presla na dohranu
<MmikePoso> veli, kako je presla na dohranu, pocelo sranje s grcevima
<MmikePoso> al' da, ovisi
<drj_cro> moji su ti oba bila na bocicu od pocetka i prvi je imo grceve a drugi ne
<BotaniCar> ono kad shef pita tko preuzima vikend-dezurstvo: http://i.imgur.com/qmO8P.gif 
<SilverSpace> aa di je vikend
<MmikePoso> da, ja nesznam dal' da ufuram bocicu ili ne
<MmikePoso> zena 3-4 dana doji jebeno, i onda 2 dana nema mlijeka
<BotaniCar> Kaj se bocica tice, vjerujem da je i to od djeteta do djeteta, no receno mi je da goje djecu. 
<drj_cro> pa i to kaj je dobio trbusicic ko beba izgubio ga je sad skakuci okolo
<drj_cro> hebo ga win8 i nek mi jos neko kaze da je unity sj*an
<BotaniCar> Krivo sam se izrazio, receno mi je da takva prehrana potice gojaznost kasnije, pardon. Moj nije puno dudlal i malo sam skeptican jer nisam nigdje nasao dokaze, no .. 
<BotaniCar> kaj te muci na 8ici drj_cro ?
<BotaniCar> Stare navike tesko umiru ? :D
<drj_cro> nije do navike,dapace super su mi nove stvari, al ovo je tolko nelogicno sve 
<drj_cro> kao da je nabacano 
<BotaniCar> Daj malo konkretnije, mozda i ja skuzim da mi nesto smeta :) 
<MmikePoso> k'o unity
<MmikePoso> :D
 * BotaniCar ima problem da probleme tretira kao i psi. Pogleda, proba rijesiti, ako ne ide , popiski se po njima i ode dalje
<SilverSpace> odoh farbati ogradu na balkonu kad je ovako predivno vani
<SilverSpace> bome ovi sdp_ovci se svojski trude da dostignu i prestignu hdz u lopovluku
<jelly> nema tu neke bitne razlike
<jelly> to je isti mentalitet i ista vrsta ljudi
<SilverSpace> je sve je to u glavama tj. u prstima :)
<jelly> na americkoj tipkovnici & i na hrvatskoj tipkovnici / su na istom mjestu
<jelly> rm 'rf .config/google-chrome.* /
<Mmike> ja nemrem koristit hrvatcku tipkovnicu
<jelly> većina zaposlenika je koristi ovdje, i ako dođe do mene za pomoć, Alt-Shift
<SilverSpace> zjurila me stara sa balkona kaze da mora oprani ves objesiti
<SilverSpace> a taman sam se primio posla
<Mmike> sam nekad si zelim da i ja zivim sa starom
<Mmike> recim, sad
<Mmike> da je baka tu
<Mmike> pa jebote
<Mmike> di bi mi bio kraj :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> mojoj sestri je fakat baka/mama puno pomogla
<BotaniCar> Mmike: da zivis s starcima/njihovim starcima vec bi davno skonchao :)
<BotaniCar> taj postgres .. pila, pila samo takva. Sad sam procitao o tajmlajnovima .. milina 
<BotaniCar> "... This is sometimes known as STONITH (Shoot the Other Node In The Head), which is necessary ... "
<Mmike> da, to je jedan od postgres izjeba
<Mmike> za mysql ti to ne treba
<Mmike> jer u mysqlu mosh slozit m-m replikaciju
<Mmike> u postgresu nemres
<Mmike> (ne bez externih toolova)
<jelly> STONITH je klasicni, mozda prvi nacin za osiguranje konzistencije u active-passive clusteru
<BotaniCar> Ne znam nista, osim da na iduce suceljavanje s DB adminom idem naoruzan ! This node ain't falling easy 
<jelly> postgres je pristojna baza
<weshmashian> mornin'
<weshmashian> active-passive-aggressive cluster
<BotaniCar> kolerik-sangvinik cluster
<weshmashian> oh-shit-it's-down cluster
<weshmashian> Mmike: kak se ti rijesavas viska mailova? malo mi dopizdilo brisat ~800 njih svaki dan
<SilverSpace> hm za sad radi 13.10 ok
<Mmike> weshmashian: ? pa odakle ti se nakoti njih toliko?
<weshmashian> Mmike: od svuda :)
<weshmashian> nagios i puppet su najgori
<weshmashian> ok, obicno ih je oko 500, sad je bilo extra iz nekog razloga
<jelly> weshmashian: alerti koje niko ne cita su bekorisni, ili ih ugasi ili podesi bolje da javljaju samo kad je negdje stvarno problem
<weshmashian> jelly: meni nis ne znaci alert od prije 24h koji je trebal bit rijesen tak i tak
<jelly> zasto ti onda dolazi
<weshmashian> pa dosao je kad je trebao
<jelly> stavi da dolazi samo dezurnoj osobi
<weshmashian> dolazi i kad nisam u smjeni :)
<jelly> ne znam koliko servisa odn. sustava imate pod nadzorom, ali 300 nepotrebnih mailova je malo previse
<jelly> kod mene je obicno 20-ak smeca dnevno
<SilverSpace> pih imam 2.1G starih .deb paketa
<Mmike> weshmashian: slozi si procmail, vidi kak je meni slozen - ja sve te mailove trpam u spool.* mailboxove
<SilverSpace> hm Vaše računalo nema dovoljno slobodne memorije za automatsku analizu problema i slanje izvještaja razvojnom timu.
<Mmike> i onda imam cron na marlinsku koji se svaki dan spoji na staffmail i obrise sve starije od 10 dana
<Mmike> prije, dok sam bio u supportu i morao pratit alertse sam imao slozen mail notification koji bi mi plinka-plonkao kad dodje nagios/rap/intrusionpickamater alert
<Mmike> od kad sam se promoviro u dezurnog radim-sve-a-placaju-me-isto-i-puppet, ne pratim to
<Mmike> al' dolazi
<Mmike> zgodno mi je nekad tickete tak pretrazivat
<weshmashian> lol@opis posla
<weshmashian> jebote, dodjem radit - ti si mi sef, odem u drugi odjel - opet si mi ti sef
<jelly> no stack trace 4 u
<weshmashian> tu nekaj ne stima :)
 * Mmike lolz :D
<Mmike> beba alert
<jelly> NMI
<weshmashian> aka wailing banshee alert
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to ti je kad si se sam promovir'o :) Da su te 'oni', mozda bi jos koja 'iljada baksi pala 
<weshmashian> what he said ^^
<SilverSpace> hebemti ne radi teamviewer
<BotaniCar> Ono kad te dijete razocara: http://i.imgur.com/aAQK5.jpg
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kad pitas mojeg netjaka "hoces cokoladu?"
<SilverSpace> kaze ne
<SilverSpace> pitas Hoces pivo?
<BotaniCar> :) 
<SilverSpace> kaze da
<BotaniCar> Dobro odgojeno dijete
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> uspio natjerati teamviewer da radi
<obruT> teamviewer !?!
<jelly> čim vjuer? tim 
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj 
<BotaniCar> obruT: ono kaj svi na windowsima koriste jer misle da je cool, a i neke firme koje nisu procitale da za komercijalnu upotrebu nije besplatan :) Nisam ni znao da radi i na ljunixu :)
<Mmike> kak mislis da popravljam sestri kompjutor?
<jelly> vpn i x11vnc?
<Mmike> sporo
<Mmike> sporo u lokalnoj mrezi
<Mmike> zamisli tek preko internegatraa
<obruT> nx ? :)
<obruT> iako, ssh -X sasma ok radi na brzoj mrezi :)
<jelly> Mmike: meni dovoljno brzo za debagiranje
<Mmike> probao, meni neupotrebljivo
<Mmike> teamviewer fakatradi ok
<SilverSpace> jedino teamviewer radi kak treba sve drugo koma
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ma, radi kak treba drek
<Mmike> smrzne se ceso
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> remotedesktop je majka
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hm ja nisam imao problema 
<jelly> heh, spemeri za kladjenje
<jelly> <value-picks>  PROFESSIONAL ALGORITHMIC SOCCER BETTING !!! VISIT WWW.[cenzura] AND BE A WINNER REGISTER AND HAVE ACCESS TO FREE DAILY PICKS CATEGORY!!! SPECIAL PICKS 95% WINNING RATE VALUE PICKS 88% AND DAILY FREE 77% WINNING RATE!!! COME TO WINNERS WE HAVE CHAT FOR EVRYTHING YOU NEED
<BotaniCar> remotedesktop , uan lov
<BotaniCar> jelly: imas neku paste skriptu koja cenzurira, ili je rucni rad ? 
<jelly> rucno
<drj_cro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dP4w8ePtbPA&feature=share Seems like the goat was having a bad day :)
<datase> drj_cro: Title: US ARMY Camera Catches Afghans gang banging a goat, Views: 25234, Rating: 84.22535%
<BotaniCar> Ako se ne varam, prekosutra je premijera Enderove igre ( film) ?
<jelly> kod nas?
<jelly> POČETAK PRIKAZIVANJA: 31.10.2013
<BotaniCar> Kliknuo mi je datum dok sam si pregledavao kalendar, sad sam otisao na wiki, 25-og je u UK 
<BotaniCar> nema veze, bu'm se potrpil jos malo
<gorby> http://img1.joyreactor.com/pics/post/funny-pictures-auto-people-movie-476201.jpeg
<jelly> traceroute -m 158 obiwan.scrye.net
<BotaniCar> jelly: !!!
<jelly> za jadne windowsase, tracert -h ...
<BotaniCar> :) :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: ili kupi kartu za london
<BotaniCar> jelly: radije kupim piva i kokica u protuvrijednosti :) 
<jelly> oh nice, Hyper-V u 2012 R2 ima asinkrone replike
<jelly> i memory hotplug
<Mmike> nemrem skuzit zakaj se stroj smrzava
<Mmike> promjeino 2 graficke i 2 maticne
<Mmike> jos jedino napajanje
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/NhQSVe
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja imao slucaj da me kuciste zajebavalo kad sam premjestio u drugo kuciste od onda sve radi 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: da, i to sam probao :)
<Mmike> ovo je calminpitbulovo kuciste :)
<SilverSpace> tko bi ga znao :) ta elektronika je zajebana 
<weshmashian> Mmike: probaj pustit malo carobnog dima iz elektronike, mozda ima viska pa zato ne radi
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0zs7zmOEPQ
<datase> Mmike: Title: Parov Stelar Mix 2013, Views: 239815, Rating: 98.29384%
<obruT> jebemtisvn :P
<Mmike> git it gtigtigit git
<Mmike> dzeli
<Mmike> jesam ja glup ili sta
<Mmike> mosh bacit ovo
<Mmike> oko
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/6
<Mmike> pise da percona-common provajda:
<Mmike> 5.5.33-rel31.1-568.squeeze - mysql-common  
<Mmike> sta se onda apt buni?
<SilverSpace> hm kak ubiti screen
<weshmashian> kill -9 pid :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: kak ti uspijes sve strgat? :)
<Mmike> years of experience
<SilverSpace> izgleda da sam uspio
<SilverSpace> slucajno pokrenuo dva puta 
<SilverSpace> eheh
<tonil> vecer
<SilverSpace> vece
<Mmike> bogme
<Mmike> ja bi danas mogo ranije spat probat
<SilverSpace> zasto :)
<ivoks> bas, zasto
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> nekak se nadam vise od 4 sata spavat ovu noc :D
<Mmike> brijem da dete treba imat s 20-25 godina
<Mmike> cak i 30
<Mmike> cim cim prije, tim tim bolje
<Mmike> http://www.bored.com/
<Mmike> kad je customer idijot, a support ne slusa
<SilverSpace> budz0r: koji si ono reko android app istalirati
#ubuntu-hr 2013-10-24
<calmpitbull> guten morgen
<BotaniCar> Jutro, junaci
<budz0r> SilverSpace: Cheapcast
<budz0r> jutro
<BotaniCar> "Coming first is never a problem for me *sobs quietly*" - NN
<SilverSpace> jutro
<drj_cro> jutro
<BotaniCar|2> Onaj osjecaj kad extendas LVM .. uvijek mi je to bilo ispunjavajuce :)
<jelly-home> twss
<BotaniCar|2> Ima netko,negdje, pristekan SAS disk veceg kapaciteta duze vrijeme ? Jos bolje ako ih imate puno. 
<BotaniCar|2> naime, zanima me kvare li se jako? Ja od sas diskova imam do 500G velicine, i rade vec godinama, sad bi uzeo 2T velike, ali me stra koliko ce mi izdrzati
<jelly-home> ah, mislis "sas disk na komade za consumera" a ne "sas disk u storage sustavu sa call-to-repair garancijom od 8 sati"
<SilverSpace> kak mislis izdrzat 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: 2TB, jel to 2.5" ili 3.5"?
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: klasicne hotswapalice
<BotaniCar|2> cek da neki url najdem
<BotaniCar|2> Nesto poput http://www.bug.hr/cijene/ibm-cvrsti-disk-2tb-sas-35/131164.aspx (3.5)
<jelly-home> sorry, ne znam sto je "klasicno" :-)
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: na slici je 2U ladica sa 2.5" diskovima
<jelly-home> opis je "IBM čvrsti disk 2TB, SAS, 3.5"
<jelly-home> ko je tu blesav
<jelly-home> mi imamo SAS od najvise 600G, cini mi se da vendor ima i 900G ali su relativno novi
<jelly-home> al to su sve ibm ili hp part numberi
<Mmike> jelly-home: moze pomoc mala?
<Mmike> jelly-home: http://jebo.me/pas/6
<Mmike> zasto apt brije da mysql-common nije instaliran, kad percona-common provajda mysql-common?
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne postoji Provides: za versioned deps 
<jelly-home> Provides: radi samo za Depends: foo bez verzije
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> znaci, ono gore uopce nije moguce rijesiti?
<jelly-home> treba ti libmysqlclient16 sa ispravljenim ovisnostima
<jelly-home> Mmike: ili paket koji se zove bas mysql-common i ima ispravnu verziju, /msg dpkg equivs
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: imas pojma koliko je staro "relativno novi" ? I, jeste imali zamijena , smijes reci okvirni postotak diskova koji je vec zamijenjen ?
<Mmike> jelly-home: mogu li kako vidjeti kakve je ovisnosti imao libmysqlclient16 prije zadnjeg upgradea?
<Mmike> jer, ovaj problem se poceo desavati jucer/prekjucer
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne na sistemu, najdi stari paket i gledaj
<Mmike> ah
<Mmike>  *** 5.1.72-2 0
<Mmike>         500 http://mirrors.reflected.net/debian-security/ squeeze/updates/main amd64 Packages
<Mmike>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Mmike>      5.1.71-rel14.9-589.squeeze 0
<Mmike>         500 http://mirrors.reflected.net/percona/apt/ squeeze/main amd64 Packages
<Mmike> prije sam koristio perconin
<Mmike> ali percona jos nije izdala svoju verziju
<Mmike> hrvojem: pa sta cekate!
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: mozda 1% godisnje
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: konkretno ovih od 600G jos ni jedan nije krepao mislim
<hrvojem> Mmike: verziju cega?
<hrvojem> predugacak mi backlog
<Mmike> hrvojem: libmysqlclient16
<BotaniCar|2> hvala jelly
<jelly-home> Mmike: pa ak koristis perconu, koristi sve njihovo
<Mmike> pa koristim sve njihovo
<Mmike> al' eto
<Mmike> debian otisao verziju napred
<jelly-home> ocito ne
<Mmike> kak da forsam paket iz perconinog repoa?
<jelly-home> pinning
<hrvojem> Mmike: http://www.percona.com/downloads/Percona-Server-5.1/LATEST/deb/wheezy/x86_64/
<jelly-home> (pinning je sugav i bagav)
<hrvojem> libmysqlclient16_5.1.71-rel14.9-589.wheezy_amd64.deb
<BotaniCar|2> "al' eto" :) Mozda najcesce koristeno objasnjenje kad strucnjak iz nekog podrucja postupi suprotno uvrijezenoj praksi i vlastitom zdravom razumu :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: waat?
<Mmike> ubit cu adriana
<BotaniCar|2> :):)
<jelly-home> hrvojem: 5.1.72 > 5.1.71-rel14.9-589
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> necu
<Mmike> libmysqlclient16:
<Mmike>   Installed: 5.1.72-2
<Mmike>   Candidate: 5.1.72-2
<Mmike>   Version table:
<Mmike>  *** 5.1.72-2 0
<Mmike>         500 http://mirrors.reflected.net/debian-security/ squeeze/updates/main amd64 Packages
<Mmike>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<hrvojem> jelly-home: PS-5.1.72 nije jos izasao
<Mmike>      5.1.71-rel14.9-589.squeeze 0
<Mmike>         500 http://repo.percona.com/apt/ squeeze/main amd64 Packages
<hrvojem> Mmike: -^
<jelly-home> Mmike: downgradeaj!
<Mmike> hrvojem: da, ali, debian je izbacio vec 5.1.72, i sad imam problem :)
<jelly-home> imas problem jer nisi citao sto ti je apt rekao 
<Mmike> jelly-home: kak to mislis?
<Mmike> tj, koji do nisam skuzio/citao?
<hrvojem> Mmike: imas u percona experimental reposima 5.1.72
<jelly-home> apt veli da ce nesto breakati ak ce nesto breakati
<hrvojem> Mmike: otkad je to Debian toliko azuran 5.1.72 je izasao prije 30ak dana
<BotaniCar|2> Cuj ti oslanjanje na tudu inertnost .. hocureci, kompleksan workflow
<jelly-home> Mmike: tako da ni nemas problem, nista se nije upgradealo
<Mmike> jelly-home: da, al' nemrem instalirat perconu vise
<jelly-home> Mmike: zasto ne?
<Mmike> jer xtrabackup ovisi o lib-mysql-kurac koji pak ovisi o libmysqlclient16 koji pak ovisi o mysql-common
<Mmike> e, sad, ako je libmysqlclient doso od percone, sve 5
<Mmike> ali ak dodje od debiana, onda, eto
<jelly-home> Mmike: zasto ne mozes downgradeati na perconin libmysqlclient16?
<jelly-home> apt-get install libmysqlclient16=5.1.71-rel14.9-589.squeeze
<Mmike> sad, ciji je paket potrgan, nemam pojma. po onom sto si mi ti rekao, izgleda debianov (jer depends nije 'slozen' kak spada). Right?
<Mmike> jelly-home: a upravo radim to
<Mmike> samo cekam kad ce doc mudri sistemko i to usrat :)
<jelly-home> mudri sistemko ce valjda citati sta mu apt veli
<jelly-home> bez kemijanja nisi mogao doci do stanja da je libmysqlclient16=5.1.72-2 instaliran ako je perconino 3rd party smece vec bilo gore
<jelly-home> apt to ne bi trebao dopustiti
<jelly-home> idealno bi trebao pinnati sve pakete iz mysql sourcea da se instaliraju iz perconinog repozitorija
<BotaniCar|2> "3rd party smece" :) biased much ? :) 
<Mmike> jelly: ne kontam
<Mmike> kako mislis - bez kemijanja?
<Mmike> perconin libmysqlclient16 ima 'ispravne' dependencyje
<Mmike> debianov nema
<Mmike> (ispravno/neispravno iz mog konteksta, nisam siguran sto je prava istina glede toga)
<Mmike> i sad kad je debian upgradeirao libmysqlclient16 na 5.1.72, perconin postaje obsolete, i imam problem
<Mmike> i isti ce se rijesiti cim percona izda svoj 5.1.72
<hrvojem> Mmike: kako si dosao do toga da si uspio bez ikakvog upozorenja instalirat debianov paket
<Mmike> hrvojem: ima vecu verziju pa se instalira by default?
<Mmike> cim instaliram percona-xtrabackup instalira se libmysqlclient16
<hrvojem> hm ali obicno baci neko upozorenje ako ce strgat nesta
<Mmike> nope, ne strga se nista
<Mmike> problem dodje tek kad zelim instalirati percona-server-server ili percona-server-client
<hrvojem> Mmike: imas u experimental repozitoriju 5.1.72
<Mmike> jer on hoce instalirati percona-server-common
<Mmike> hrvojem: ma, lakse mi je downgrade na perconinu verziju napraviti, al' to su sve hackovi
<Mmike> a ja uopce nisam siguran kako bi to bilo ispravno rijesiti :) 
<Mmike> doduse, koristimo perconine od pocetka svemira
<Mmike> i nikad nisam naletio na ovaj problem 
<hrvojem> obicno nasa verzija izadje prije debianove, pa zato
<Mmike> so you failed us ,customers, again :)
<hrvojem> jok debian je bio bolji/brzi ovaj puta 
<BotaniCar|2> Nu, ovo se rijetko moze procitati 
<BotaniCar|2> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1093970_10151608438198429_720788570_o.jpg
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: okej, okej, 1st party smece
<BotaniCar|2> (y)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zasSJ0-pHzA
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Кот улетел cat flew, Views: 524757, Rating: 95.377674%
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2: kak u kayaku obrisem trash?
<BotaniCar|2> mozes kliknuti u setinzima "delete all trash on logout" 
<BotaniCar|2> U stvari, ne mozes :) Cek, idem vidjet' 
<BotaniCar|2> Na prvu, odi u trash i klikni na "mark all" kvacl, nakon toga klikni 'delete trash'
<obruT> i tak... pise kolega penjacki izvjestaj iz grckih meteora i napise da je tamo bio autobus njemackih skolarki na maturalcu...
<obruT> mos mislit kak su penjali po stijenama :P
<BotaniCar|2> "Mala je imala cice k'o isklesane"
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: di furas malca u vrtic/posto vrtic/do kad dezuraju ? SilverSpace, isto pitanje :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: djv Radost, imaju objekt odma kod bivse name u djubravi i jedan 100m od mene, sad nis ne placam jer sam imo preplatu, nemam pojma do kad dezuraju
<BotaniCar|2> Pa dobro, akd si placao, koliko si placao ? Mene trenutno kosta 600kn/mj to zadovoljstvo da mi dijete ima di bit' dok radim 
<weshmashian> pa, placo sam i ja 600kn/mj, na kraju ispalo da sam 150kn/mj trebo placat
<weshmashian> a kaj nije da sad svugdje isto placas, ovisno o prosjecnim primanjima kucanstva?
<BotaniCar|2> Nazivno je, kao sto cujes po tome koliko ja placam i koliko si ti u preplati - ocito nije :)
<weshmashian> silly me :)
<BotaniCar|2> Iako, postoji marginalna mogucnost da mi doma imamo toliko veca primanja od vas, 'el toja bol..druga polovica zaposlena ? 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: nije
<Mmike> kak nije
<jelly> mozda je dubrava postala grad za sebe s jeftinijim cijenama
<jelly> ak je prirez nizi, odma se selim
<jelly> nagradno pitanje je koliko cu dobit para za istu bruto placu vs. koliko cu para, vremena i zivaca trosit na commuting
<weshmashian> Mmike: tak, nije zaposlena
<weshmashian> jelly: isti prirezi, nemas srece :)
<Hrki> sto se dogadja sa mirovinom ako recimo umres u 55. godini ?
<Hrki> kome ide to ?
<weshmashian> jel' netko cuo za Touch Support Inc? http://tinyurl.com/n8s9f4d
<ivoks> Hrki: zakonskim nasljednicima
<Hrki> znaci prenasa se dalje?
<Hrki> jer mi mama govorila da ide drzavi, ali mi to cudno i debilno
<Hrki> ali mozda ima tu nesto
<jelly> Level 3 technicians: / - front line support via helpdesk
<Hrki> jer znam da jedna zena prima penziju od muza, u zamjenu za svoju
<jelly> level 3 ... front line support ... does not compute
<Hrki> neznam zasto nemoze primat svoju + muzevu
<weshmashian> jelly: kolko sam vidio za sve levele je isto, more or less
<jelly> Hrki: jer je samo jedna osoba?  Vjerojatno uređ€no zakonom
<jelly> weshmashian: uvjeti za levele se razlikuju po znanju
<Hrki> znaci imas zenu doktoricu koja je u penziji, imala i muza direktora nuklearke
<Hrki> muz umro
<Hrki> i ona prima njegovu penziju jer je veca od njene, a doktorsku ne dobiva
<Hrki> sad mi nije jasno zasto ne prima obje penzije
<jelly> weshmashian: stalni radni odnos je vrlo pozitivno, u odnosu na neke koji uzimaju slicno prek agencija
<weshmashian> jelly: dobro to, mene zanima dal' netko zna nesto o njima? :)
<ivoks> napreduje, napreduje
<hbogner> Pozdrav
<SilverSpace> dan
<hbogner> Pozdrav iz druge drzave
<hbogner> A sad odoh offline
<hbogner> Pozdrav
<SilverSpace> ti ces mene tuci https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-ordfdNSkCS4/UmlautCW-VI/AAAAAAAB-5w/NKu3BxJSYuE/s800/9.gif
<budz0r> weshmashian: jesam ja
<budz0r> weshmashian: kaj te zanima o touch support ekipi
<SilverSpace> budz0r: jes pokrenuo rpi
<budz0r> SilverSpace: jesam, nije lose, openelec ok radi
<budz0r> jedino ful stekao kad pustim HD video sa usb sticka
<SilverSpace> jel bio na kartici 
<budz0r> ali preko mreze ide bez trzanja
<budz0r> tu i tamo se malo zaglavi
<SilverSpace> aa usb vis nisam probao 
<SilverSpace> http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/10/23/sherlock-season-3-premiere-date-revealed/
<SilverSpace> najbolji Sherlock
<jelly-home> Jeremy Brett FOREVA
<Mmike> budz0r: je'l te jebe wifi i openelec/
<Mmike> jelly:  samo da rezimiram mysql-common pizdariju - znaci, libmysqlclient dependa na mysql-common, verzije 5.1.72. instaliran je percona-common verzije 5.1.71, koji provajda mysql-common. Ali, s obzirom da provajda manju verziju, apt se buni. Right?
<jelly-home> apt se buni i ne da instalirati 5.1.72, i sve je ok
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ?? pa nema rpi wifi
<Mmike> jelly-home: da, neda instalirati 5.1.72 jer - nema, right? A nesmije/nece maknut perconu-common i metnit mysql-common
<jelly-home> Mmike: ako je percona-common instaliran prije nego je postojao libmysqlclient16 (>= 5.1.72), potonji se nikad ne bi instalirao
<jelly-home> Mmike: medjutoa situacija koju si ti predstavio jutros je da je libmysqlclient16=5.1.72-2 uspio biti instaliran, sto ne znam kak je moguce
<jelly-home> bez kemijanja
<Mmike> pa, to je bilo instalirano prije
<Mmike> znaci, aj sam reko, nenzam, apt-get install percona-xtrabackup
<Mmike> koji dependa na 
<Mmike> sad cu ti rec
<Mmike> libdbd-mysql-perl, koji pak dependa na libmysqlclient16, koji pak zahtijeva mysql-common
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> aha, da
<Mmike> i instalira percona-common
<Mmike> al 'to je libmysqlclient16 koji je na percona repoima
<Mmike> root@ded810:~# apt-cache policy libmysqlclient16
<Mmike> libmysqlclient16:
<Mmike>   Installed: 5.1.71-rel14.9-589.squeeze
<Mmike>   Candidate: 5.1.71-rel14.9-589.squeeze
<Mmike> to je na stroju na kojem nisam jos apt-get update napravio
<Mmike> e, onda je debian turnio novi libmysqlclient16, verzije 5.1.72
<jelly-home> dakle sve je u redu
<Mmike> koji pak hoce mysql-common 5.1.72
<Mmike> a instaliran je paket koji provajda mysql-common, ali starije verzije
<Mmike> i apt nije mogao upgradeirat jer novije verzije tog paketa - nema
<jelly-home> i apt ne bi smio upgradeati na libmysqlclient16=5.1.72-2 da ne strga stvari
<Mmike> tako je
<Mmike> i zato veli 'package kept back'
<Mmike> yup, sve je jasno k'o suza
<Mmike> thnx na infou
<jelly-home> i kak si onda dospio do
<jelly-home> [10:00] <Mmike> libmysqlclient16:
<jelly-home> [10:00] <Mmike>   Installed: 5.1.72-2
<jelly-home> ???
<jelly-home> to mi nije jasno
<Mmike> to sam jutros imao?
<Mmike> cek
<jelly-home> ili si pasteao sa dva razlicita sistema, ili je nesto jako cudno
<Mmike> expajro mi pejst :/
<Mmike> mislim da sam tamo forsao instalaiciju
<Mmike> illi sam maknuo percona-common
<Mmike> pa se instalirao mysql-common
<Mmike> al' mi se onda maknuo i percona-xtrabackup
<Mmike> jer njemu treba percona-common, nij emu dobar mysql-common
<Mmike> ili tak nesto
<Mmike> tko ce znat vise :)
<Mmike> jelly: je'l cuvas pejstove tamo?
<jelly-home> ne
<jelly-home> uglavnom, kemijao si nesto ;-)
<jelly-home> sam apt-get upgrade ne bi dao strgati dependencije na takav nacin
<Mmike> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Mmike>  libmysqlclient16 : Depends: mysql-common (>= 5.1.72-2)
<Mmike> E: Broken packages
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> i onda kad kazem 'apt-get install mysql-common' dobijem:
<Mmike> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Mmike>   percona-server-client-5.5 percona-server-common-5.5 percona-server-server-5.5
<Mmike> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<Mmike>   mysql-common
<Mmike> al' tamo nisam mysql imao instaliran, pa sam valjda reko 'deri'
#ubuntu-hr 2013-10-25
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> indija
<SilverSpace> http://xbmc.org/platform-statistics-october/
<SilverSpace> kaj kaj
<BotaniCar|2> Skuzio sam za kaj je linux jos dobar ! Mozes s njim napuniti par clanaka u casopisu, a casopis meni poslije moze poslozti da niveliram dva nejednako visoka monitora ! 
<BotaniCar|2> Dobro jutro, momcine 
<SilverSpace> StrudelMuffin: jutro gladni 
<StrudelMuffin> Jou know me :) 
<StrudelMuffin> Dzo kno me 
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo kako niveliras monitore 
<SilverSpace> :)
<StrudelMuffin> S mreza-ma iz 2007/08 , ne znam za kaj drugo su dobre :) Najdonja, temeljac , kao temu ima "Nova generacija linuxa" :) 
<calmpitbull> dobro jutro
<hbogner> Jutro
<calmpitbull> ja mislim da cu se vratiti na ubuntu sa izlaskom 14.04 
<hbogner> Ja cu samo povuci upgrade sa xubuntu 12.04
<calmpitbull>  pametno
<calmpitbull> ma ja sam sada na mintu al mi fali ubuntu
<hbogner> Odlucio sam se drzati lts-a jos prije
<obruT> centos je u kurcu
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> obruT: ista vise nego inace?
<SilverSpace> hbogner: di si ti to u inozemstvu
<obruT> jelly-home: danas malo vise nego inace :)
<Hrki> poz, moze mi netko ukratko objasniti kako funkcionira PGP, neda mi ce citati objasnjenja
<Hrki> koja je svrha tog kljuca i kako enkriptirat mail
<jelly-home> neda mi se objasnjavat sto je vec objasnjeno? http://pks.aaiedu.hr/faq.html
<Mmike> sve ti je to djaba kad NSA to sve cita
<jelly-home> wut?
<Hrki> pa sta nije da im treba kljuc ?
<obruT> Hrki: vrlo jednostavno, generiras par kljuceva, jedan je privatni, njega nikom ne dajes, drugi je javni, taj drugi podijelis okolo.. danasnji mail klijenti imaju pluginove i sve ti bude transparentno :)
<jelly-home> NSA se moze jebat bez privatnog kljuca
<obruT> jelly-home: osim ako se kao session key ne koristi neki alogirtam s poznatom rupom, a NSA gura takve kao standard :)
<jelly-home> obruT: gpg ne
<calmpitbull> obruT: ja se slazem sa tobom
<Mmike> jelly-home: ili ne :)
<Hrki> e jedan lik je napisao da je NSA rokala *.onion mrezu na toru ddos-om i onda su vidjeli izvoriste servera
<Hrki> pa me zanima, kako je uopce moguce DDOSAT tor relayeve?
<Hrki> meni to zvuci kao cista glupost
<Mmike> jelly: kak si ti siguran da je tvoj privatni kljuc dobar?
<jelly-home> Mmike: dobar?
<Mmike> pa da
<obruT> dakle, mail se u praksi nikad ne kriptira asimetricnim kljucem... u pravilu se kriptirai generiranim simetricnim session kljucem, a taj kljuc se kriptira javnim kljucem primatelja
<jelly-home> dobar u kom smislu
<Mmike> pa
<SilverSpace> drugi trening indija
<Mmike> kako je tvoj
<Mmike> SilverSpace: THNX!!!!!!!!!
<Mmike> jelly: random number generator u tvom stroju, koliko mu vjerujes?
<Mmike> nsa nece napadat kripto algoritam, znamo da je RSA, recimo, k'o takav siguran
<Mmike> lakse je napast kljuc
<Mmike> tj, sjebat ga
<Mmike> ti mislis da ti je kljuc jeben, a nije
<Mmike> pa se njihov 'bruteforce' svodi na isprobavanje 1/100 keyspacea, ili cak 1/1000
<SilverSpace> grrrrr ponadal sam se da UPS radi dobio ga jucer 
<SilverSpace> izgleda da ipak ne radi
<SilverSpace> http://www.turkishexportal.com/photo/artronic/6173aff88c5547d39dd0c08c7ab5ef44.jpg
<SilverSpace> svida mi se ova staza u indiji
<SilverSpace> bolidi izgledaju ko makete na njoj koliko je siroka 
<jelly> Mmike: vjerujem mu na 5-6 devetki, gnupg je prije 13 godina trazio da klikas po tastaturi za seed
<StrudelMuffin> obruT: kaj se danas desilo s centosom ? 
<StrudelMuffin> cisto da znam kaj ce me pogoditi s zadrskom :) 
<obruT> StrudelMuffin: nist posebno, neki problemi s dependencijima i tak to...
<obruT> jelly-home: jesi citao mozda "Silence on the wire" od Zalewskog ?
<obruT> imam ju u papirnatom obliku, mogu posudit... a i da se naci na netu...
<jelly> jok
<obruT> zabavna knjiga, ima i o rng-ovima i o keyboard klikanjima za seed :)
<jelly> taj lik je bio sasma ok do nije krenuo radit za gugl :-)
<Mmike> jelly: tako je... i zasto vise ne trazi?
<Mmike> kao, povecaj entropiju tako da 'surfas internetom' :)
<api984> jutar
<api984> dali je tko probao slozit hackintosha mozda?
<Mmike> mislim da je nekad bila i opcija da to upalis, ali...
<Mmike> api984: no
<Mmike> bar ja no
<api984> Mmike, skoto uspio , s time se hebem doma 2 dana
<api984> onak nije u cijelosti instaliran
<Hrki> e ovo za pgp, problem je da neki forum trazi pgp key za komunikaciju medju korisnicima
<Hrki> Use the form below to update your PGP Key, leaving it blank will remove your actual PGP Key - Level 2 sellers MUST have a PGP Key
<obruT> api984: ja sam prije par godina slagao nesto takvo na laptopu, cak je i radilo... no laptop je crko i to je to :)
<obruT> api984: ako mislis na macos na obicnom pc-u/laptopu
<jelly> Hrki: napravis poseban kljuc samo za taj forum i nikom nista
<Hrki> jel valja sta gnupg?
<jelly> gpg je default
<api984> obruT, yup.... stavljam ga na obican pc
<Hrki> i cek stavim taj kljuc, a jel on mora biti povezan samnom
<jelly> http://www.jwz.org/blog/2013/10/chainbot/
<obruT> jelly-home: taj video nikako da zavrsi :)
<api984> http://www.itworld.com/security/380076/phpnet-compromised-and-used-attack-visitors
<SilverSpace> Mmike: si vidio ovo kako djelovi otpoadaju 
<Mmike> ne
<SilverSpace> saraf od felge 
<SilverSpace> i ovaj novi sistem je fakat dobar vise ne otpada kotac ako dobro ne zasarafe kotac
<Mmike> cek, kaj je bilo?
<Mmike> maldonadu se sjebalo to?
<SilverSpace> da u zavoju mu otpao saraf i kotrljao se po stazi
<SilverSpace> sva sreca nikoga nigdje
<jelly> Hrki: pa, cijela ideja jest u tome da pgp potpis jednoznacno identificira posiljatelja.  Sad dal je posiljatelj Hrki ili Slatkica1997 nije bitno, ali znas da je to uvijek ista osoba dok god koristi isti kljuc
<Mmike> jadna mi je ta staza u indiji
<Hrki> evo, poslo sam si mail na gmail, ali sad tamo to nemogu odsifrirat :D
<Hrki> pa kako to da ovaj sugavi gmail nije uveo dekripciju
<jelly> za dekripciju moras imati privatni kljuc
<jelly> ne zelis googleu dati svoj privatni kljuc
<jelly> ergo, remote servis nema kako dekriptirati mail
<jelly> koristi IMAP.
<Hrki> znaci taj text moram kopirati negdje i onda staviti kljuc?
<jelly> mozes tako, a mozes i koristiti neki normalan mail softver s podrskom za php
<jelly> pgp
<Hrki> jos jedna stvar, kada generiram kljuc, pita me za ime i email
<Hrki> zasto mu je to bitno?
<Hrki> i zasto negko napise plain mail, a ispod je public pgp key
<Hrki> sta pak mu to znaci
<jelly> u kontekstu maila, pgp pruza dvije razlicite stvari: identifikaciju posiljatelja tj. potpis, i enkripciju sadrzaja poruke
<jelly> potpis dokazuje da je mail poslao onaj koji pise gore, sa onom adresom koja je dio kljuca
<jelly> potpisati se moze i nekriptirani mail
<StrudelMuffin> <3 Slatkica1997 <3
<jelly> Hrki: sadrzaj takve poruke onda izgleda slicn ovome http://www.spywarewarrior.com/uiuc/gpg/gpg-com-4.htm#2-2
<Hrki> evo poslo sam sam sebi potpisan mail
<Hrki> nebi se moglo potpisati da je spoofan mail?
<Hrki> kako provjeriti taj potpis?
<weshmashian> mornin'
<weshmashian> budz0r: pa, za kog rade zapravo :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: meni je bas dobra 
<SilverSpace> indija
<StrudelMuffin> http://i.imgur.com/TEnNVNz.png
<Mmike> StrudelMuffin: trebam pomoc :)
<StrudelMuffin> Now, that's a rare one, pucaj 
<Mmike> kayako
<Mmike> hocu ga prebacit na drugi stroj
<Mmike> javlja mi 'database password not wright'
<Mmike> odnosno
<Mmike> [User Error]: Unable to connect to Database. Please verify the username, password, grant permissions and the database status. (library/class.SWIFT.php:641)
<StrudelMuffin> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1393845_547952545273006_786905260_n.png
<StrudelMuffin> sec
<Mmike> iako, kad odem u onaj conf file, i probam se spojit s tim credentialsima, no bed
<StrudelMuffin> da ti nije fajla necitljiva ( permissioni, lajn brejkovi , nesto trece)? Ako je kayako.conf u redu, to je to 
<StrudelMuffin> odnosno , config.php .. ajcek da ti shibnem isjecak iz svog na msg
<jelly> oh $deity, zar je to cudo u phpu pisano
<ravilov> dobro jutro, radni narode crne gore
<ravilov> ima netko iskustava sa amazon EC2?
<jelly> tocno je 12 sati, po uteceu
<Mmike> sladak je :)
<StrudelMuffin> Mmike: si dobio, ili me rikonektalo dok sam pejstao ? 
<Mmike> ne :)
<ravilov> sta mu sad znaci da dobivam "750 hours of linux microinstances per month"?
<StrudelMuffin> ravilov: "linux microinstance" je ime nekog od templejta koji nude, imas pravo na 750h utilizacije
<ravilov> ali
<ravilov> 750 / 31 = nesto malo preko 24 sata dnevno
<ravilov> sta mi onda znaci taj podatak?
<StrudelMuffin> pa, znaci da u nekom trenutku mozes zavrtiti dvije 
<ravilov> a to
<StrudelMuffin> ae
<jelly> 30 masina smije radit 100% jedan dan, ili jedna masina non-stop, ili...
<ravilov> pa onda mogu vrtit dvije ali pol mjeseca
<weshmashian> Mmike: sto radis sa kayakom, o sine crni?
<jelly> jeste
<ravilov> kuzim
<Mmike> weshmashian 90+k ticketa u backups queueu
<ravilov> ne dira me to previse, mislim uzet samo jednu :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: a 100+k u trashu? :)
<StrudelMuffin> jelly: pisano je dijelom u phpju, i zacudjujuce dobro radi, dok ne dodjes u fazu da ti je deployment gargatuanski (kao mmiketov) 
<StrudelMuffin> onda se malo uspori
<weshmashian> 'malo' being relative
<jelly> gargatuanski (kao mmiketov) -- wait, what
<weshmashian> zapravo, problem je kaj javascriptuljine imaju memory leak
<Mmike> prestani pricat o mom penisu!
<StrudelMuffin> not dick ! He's no Richard ! 
<weshmashian> Mmike: a ti budi sretan da ti nije jos odrezan :)
<ravilov> jelly, StrudelMuffin, a sta sad znaci ovo? "To stay within the Free Tier, use only EC2 Micro instances."
<jelly> nemoj dizat ni jednu masinu nekog veceg modela?
<ravilov> hmm
<StrudelMuffin> ravilov: (lupam napamet, nisam dugo gledao) , kao klijent imas pravo upaliti i non-free (non-micro) instancu bez previse galame s njihove strane, ali ti onda najednom billing uleti u mailbox :) 
<ravilov> aha
 * jelly to nije gledao zadnjih 5 godina
<ravilov> kazu da dobijem nekakav "free trial" na godinu dana
<ravilov> ja mislio da ovo znaci, ako ostanem u tim mikro okvirima, dobijem i duze od godinu dana :)
<ravilov> jelly, kad si ti faca i imas farmu servera
<jelly> ravilov: za sebe nemam farmu
<ravilov> ni ja, ovo nije za mene
<ravilov> e jbg
<weshmashian> vidis, trebo bi se poigrat s time vec jednom...
 * StrudelMuffin je kita od linux admina, ali njegovi serveri imaju veci uptime nego amazon :)
<StrudelMuffin> ne stavljam vise nish na oblacne provajdere
<ravilov> trebao sam istraziti opcije i stajaznam pa javiti sefu projekta, ali nista ne mogu dok se ne registriram i akiiviram uslugu
<ravilov> nista, nek se on registrira pa cemo dalje
<jelly> a vPenis vise nije server uptime nego service uptime
<ravilov> StrudelMuffin, pa amazon serveri su dizajnirani da se lako rebootaju :)
<ravilov> doduse ne znam koja je logika takvog pristupa
<StrudelMuffin> ravilov: takodjer koriste najjeftinije NICove koje su mogli nabaviti, citam da im se znaju pregrijati :) 
<jelly> ravilov: koristis ih za aplikacije koje nastave raditi ako neki node krepa
<StrudelMuffin> jelly: u non cloudy i non-cloud-aware deploymentima kakve obicno dobijem je vpen ostao isti:( 
<StrudelMuffin> I, velim, citao sam horor price ljudi koji su nakon razvojnog ciklusa na amazonu nastavili cherat' i produkciju tamo.. 
<SilverSpace> jao kako mirise kiselo zelje i krvavice 
<StrudelMuffin> Otkud sad krvavice ? Od proslogodisnjeg kolinja ti nije smjelo do sad ostati, a za nove je pre toplo 
<StrudelMuffin> ( za pikanje pajceka, that is) 
<StrudelMuffin> Dobar tek !:) 
<SilverSpace> StrudelMuffin: tu moj mesar slozio onako malo za sebe ii prijatelje 
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj sam ja samo probao ne smijem
<SilverSpace> hebga
<SilverSpace> 23°
<jelly> nagib
<StrudelMuffin> Autobusi na kat se mogu nagnuti najvise 30 stupnjeva prije nekontroliranog prekretanja. Ne znam da li isto vrijedi i za putnike 
<SilverSpace> jelly: vrucina vani
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kaze danas netjak kad sam ga pitao jel je gladan > 30% sam gladniji nego jucer
<jelly> i unutra isto
<SilverSpace> jelly: jel ti griju
<jelly> da, recimo
<StrudelMuffin> Pushu mu :) 
<StrudelMuffin> S subote na nedjelju se duze spava <3
<Mmike> LOL
<Mmike> reci to mom sinu :)
<jelly> oh fuck, zadnja nedjelja vec?
<SilverSpace> StrudelMuffin: joj bokte sadce buditi uu pet
<StrudelMuffin> Mmike: trenutno si van kazegorije, ispricavam se sto sam uopce spominjao san na istom kanalu na kojem se tebe moze vidjeti :) 
<SilverSpace> dana sestri zazvoni budilica a Franko iz kreveta vice konacno da je zazvonila 
<SilverSpace> vec je bio budan u 6,15 kad je zvonilo
<StrudelMuffin> Neki dan ulazim malom u sobu da ga probudim, on sjedi u mraku u krevetu,budan. Pitam ga zasto me nije zvao, a on pokaze na spustene rolete i kaze "sunce" ( u jednom trenutku sam ga pokusao uciti da ,ako ne vidi sunce, legne nazad spavati ili ceka da svane .. nisam smatrao shodnim spomenuti da svjetlo slabo prolazi kroz rolete :( )
<SilverSpace> :)
<StrudelMuffin> Mmike: http://i.imgur.com/HQUtOel.gif http://i.imgur.com/095z4nT.gif 
<Mmike> a jadna ceda :)
<Mmike> deca :)
<StrudelMuffin> Vidim da si i ti u hormonalnom disbalansu
<SilverSpace> nova friska sljiva stigla 
<SilverSpace> “Bit će ovo još jedan težak vikend za sve vozače Formule 1 koji se ne zovu Sebastian Vettel.”
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POk9Lp5rxNo
<datase> jelly: Title: Sven Vath - L'Esperanza, Views: 1082043, Rating: 98.270674%
<jelly> <ion> Someone linked https://images.4chan.org/out/src/1382217006000.gif as a reaction video of him reading about Haskell
<Mmike> http://howtodoinjava.files.wordpress.com/2013/04/when-the-specs-change-again.gif
<obruT> jel ide tko sutra na webcamp ?
<OneKorea> `sort -u` mi ne valja. Ubije šđčćž u nešto nečitljivo. Koja je alternativa za pročistit datoteku od duplih linija? `uniq` je prilično beskoristan tool, samo čisti one duple linije koje su za redom.
<obruT> nesto krivo radis ako ti ubije šđčćž
<obruT> sort -u bi bilo identicno kao sort | uniq
<OneKorea> man page ima neki warning o encodingu, nešto nesmisleno :(. Jao kako ne volim kad me tako jednostavan tool zeza.
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/QMvo7z
#ubuntu-hr 2013-10-26
<Mmike> krivi kayako window ostavio otvoren preko noci i chrome pojeo i sav swap :)
<calmpitbull> guten morge
<SilverSpace> opa dodali mi i fox na kabelsku tv
<calmpitbull> ma super...a meni nista jer ne gledam tv programe...to je samo malo veci monitor za gledanje filmova sa neta
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> sad mogu TWD gledati kad izade 
<calmpitbull>    twd?
<calmpitbull> the walking dead?
<SilverSpace> http://mojtv.hr/serije/12396/zivi-mrtvaci.aspx
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> http://mojtv.hr/kanal/tv-program/319/fox/danas.aspx
<calmpitbull> gledam...dobra stvar...ja sam the wire fan, breaking bad, orange is new black, shameless 
<calmpitbull> true blood je postal katastrofa
<calmpitbull> ma gledam hrpu serija 
<SilverSpace> Hell on Wheels
<SilverSpace> true blood je bas dobar 
<calmpitbull> pocel i nekak mi nije sjela...al sam odlucijo dat jos jednu sansu...TB je na pocetku bio super a najnovija sezona je katastrofa
<SilverSpace> banshee ok
<calmpitbull> banshee sux...prica nema repa ni glave
<SilverSpace> revolucija
<calmpitbull> gledam iako je malo djecja
<calmpitbull> isto kao arrow...kojju sam prestal gledat
<calmpitbull> boardwalk empire nije los
<calmpitbull> naravno da se gleda game of thrones
<calmpitbull> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8i5CR4kDjM
<datase> calmpitbull: Title: True Detective: Official Trailer (HBO), Views: 1627532, Rating: 99.049034%
<calmpitbull> ovo cekam
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/zz8trA
<SilverSpace> got mi je pluga ne volim takve pluga tematike 
<calmpitbull> ma ja trazim neku dobru post apokalipticnu al nema toga
<calmpitbull> u rectify mi je dobar
<calmpitbull> defiance je ok al nije to to
<calmpitbull> falling skies isto samo ok
<calmpitbull> suits zabavno
<calmpitbull> shield potpuno razocaraje
<SilverSpace> da
<calmpitbull> mogli su to puno bolje odradit
<calmpitbull> orphan black--proljev
<SilverSpace> i nema ni jedan zanimljiv lik 
<calmpitbull> tako je
<SilverSpace> ob je ok 
<calmpitbull> me je previse nikita like
<SilverSpace> mala glumi odlicno 
<calmpitbull> vikings je dobar :) volim to ....
<calmpitbull> a i the killing je meni dobar i naravno the bridge iako su na kraju malo previse stavili american patriot shit
<calmpitbull> a crni humor je shameless i orange is the new black
<calmpitbull> under the dome...dobra tematika al su isfurali kao kucanice
<SilverSpace> orange is the odustao nakon prve nije mi sjelo
<calmpitbull> meni bas dobra
<calmpitbull> ja tu uvijek pogledam barem 3 komada prije odlucim
<SilverSpace> ako mi nije prva ok gotovo da ne gledam samo sam BB dao sansu prvoj sezoni i prestao 
<calmpitbull> steta
<SilverSpace> Mmike: imas sopcast imam ti odlican link
<jelly-home> yay, napravio da radi tele2carnet sim na kineskom mobitelu
<jelly-home> zaboravih da carnet treba custom APN, te login, password te forceani PAP auth protokol
<jelly-home> sad pozivi i sms idu prek firme a data prek toga
<SilverSpace> kinez ko kinez
<Mmike> SilverSpace: de link
<Mmike> SilverSpace: jer me bnet izjebo danas
<Mmike> 'doci ce tehnicar u ponedjeljak'
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sopcast ti je ne znam je ce sutra raditi 
<SilverSpace> sop://broker.sopcast.com:3912/144378
<SilverSpace> odlicna slika 
<SilverSpace> bila
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> jesi imo gnjavacu sa onim libstdcpp ?
<SilverSpace> ne sjecam se vise jel sto zajebavalo
<SilverSpace> mislim da sampovukao iz ppa za tv-maxe
<Mmike> odustao sam
<Mmike> sutra nemam pojma di cu gledat trku :)
<api984_> pozz
<api984_> resio osx
<Mmike> api984_: ola
<Mmike> api984_: kako proslo? puno izjeba?
<Mmike> je'l se da to u virtualbox nagurati?
<api984_> Mmike, si tu
<api984_> Mmike, sorry
<Mmike> oi
<api984_> Mmike, oso se tusirat i kafe
<api984_> Mmike, trebalo bi proc,,,, ps stavio sam 10.5.6 leoparda
<api984_> Mmike, skinuo sam 10.8 i 10.9
<api984_> Mmike, danas probam 10.8 i386. 10,9 ne mogu jer jer UEFI mi se cini i x64
<api984_> Mmike, stavio sam ga i na T42 ibm,, jbte radi ludo brze od xpa i ubuntua
<Mmike> ma da?
<Mmike> a prepozna ti sav hardver?
<api984_> Mmike, t42 sve. wifi je bugovit samo open i mozda wep tako da otpada
<api984_> Mmike, na asus ploci mi ne radi zvuk, a lan mi je krepao tako da moram uzet lan pci... wifi ALFA mi radi na usb
<Mmike> kul
<Mmike> kulk ukl
<api984_> Mmike, probat cu emu10k1 creative na asus stavit
<api984_> ali zvuk mi ne treba 
<api984_> lan only.... :D
<api984_> skinuo sam starijeg softvera za 10.5 sve ok radi
<api984_> da se radit
<api984_> na t42 mislim da nema 3d akcel za divx filmove itd... nisam probao jos
<api984_> upoznavam se jos s njim neznam bas puno... :D
<api984_> Mmike, si tu jos
<Mmike> tu tu
<Mmike> meni to zanimljivije zbog programiranja za ajfon
<Mmike> pa bi ga zato u vbox turao
<api984_> mogao bi ti radit
<calmpitbull> morgen
<Mmike> nevojerpojatno kak mi mobitel sere
<Mmike> Dodje mi da kupim novi s3 i da snimam kak se svakom novom instalacijom softvera sve uspori.
<tonil> hm
 * tonil still has old sony erickson cybershoot
<tonil> ali kad bi uzimao novi za 300 € sto bih mogao nabaviti?
<obruT> jutro! :)
<obruT> jel developa tkosto na androidu ?
<calmpitbull> Mmike: koji imas sada
<calmpitbull> ja sve updatam i sve radi kako treba 
<calmpitbull> bas imam srecu
<Mmike> calmpitbull: s3 mini
<Mmike> zena posalje sms
<Mmike> kliknem na onaj dio di unosim tekst da pocnem pisat odgovor
<Mmike> i cekam oko 30-40 sekundi da se pojavi tipkovnica
<calmpitbull> s3 mini sux kao i sve mini stvari...kao musko bi trebao to znati
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> a velicinom mi je idealan
<Mmike> s2 mi je vec prevelik
<Mmike> a s3 da ne pricam opce
<calmpitbull> a kamo li note II
<Mmike> mhmhem
<SilverSpace> yah
<SilverSpace> exit
#ubuntu-hr 2013-10-27
<Mmike> yawn
<Mmike> nista od kise ;)
<SilverSpace> dan
<budz0r> jutro
<budz0r> SilverSpace: koje ti ono plugine koristis za gledanje serija u XBMC-u?
<SilverSpace> budz0r: 1cenel
<SilverSpace> budz0r: http://www.xbmchub.com/blog/
<SilverSpace> dodas link i imas sve 
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/KKy5jU
<budz0r> SilverSpace: thx
<SilverSpace> Mmike: radi onas sopcast
<SilverSpace> budz0r: np.
<SilverSpace> :)
<tonil> jutro
<SilverSpace> svako koje zapocne f1
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> dobar dan
<Vlado9A3CY> calmpitbull, bon žur
<tonil> buongiorno
<tonil> ova promjena sata unutrag mi paše
<tonil> jedno pitanje,zašto ljudi nisu aktivni na linuxhr kanalu=
<tonil> ?*
<SilverSpace> eh puno pitas :)
<calmpitbull> kad je bila promjena sata
<SilverSpace> jutros u tri 
<calmpitbull> super
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: 10:49
<SilverSpace> meni bas i nije 
<tonil> vise vremena za spavanje
<SilverSpace> sad ce se netjak budit u 5
<tonil> posebno nediljom
<SilverSpace> tonil: da i noc vec u pet popodne 
<tonil> :(
<SilverSpace> to bi trebalo ukinut
<SilverSpace> rusi su ukinuli 
<calmpitbull> ma puno drzava cak nema to 
<calmpitbull> nije da su ukinuli
<calmpitbull> to je stvarno glupost
<calmpitbull> postoji koji alat za radit gtk3 theme
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5YJsMaT_AE nove kartice od amd
<datase> tonil: Title: AMD R9-290X Noise Test Quiet and Uber mode, Views: 9177, Rating: 96.698408%
<Mmike> SilverSpace: e, fak
<Mmike> nije mi opce palo na pamet
<Mmike> za ne povjerovat kak je ferari jadan :)
<Mmike> kakva raikonnenova gluparija
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim ih kak su oni mislili samo sa jednom izmjenom
<SilverSpace> guma
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<SilverSpace> 2008 je u jednom intervjuu reko da ce do 2015 biti pet puta prvak i bome je jako jako blizu
<tonil> prestao sam gledati F1 od kadje schumacher otisao 
<SilverSpace> exit
<calmpitbull> nema bas neke monokrome sive teme 
<SilverSpace> mrak mrak
<Mmike> tonil: zakaj? pa on je bio jos dosadniji od vettela.
<SilverSpace> Mmike: daj vidi jel ti ovdje steka video http://f1tv.fx1.nl
<SilverSpace> bilo koji 
<Mmike> sec
<Mmike> nece opce pocet lejat
<SilverSpace> hm
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> krenulo je
<Mmike> SilverSpace: radi ok
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> liku bas nije zasticeno to najbolje
<Mmike> sigurno mu srcu k'o veliki svi
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> AH
<Mmike> DAS IST MEINE MUSIK
<Mmike> KAMERADEN!
<Mmike> EINKAUFBEILAGEN!
<Mmike> BEREITEN!
<Mmike> AUFWIEDERSEHEN
<calmpitbull> ok
<tonil> hm
<tonil> njemački
<SilverSpace> https://code.google.com/p/flowblade/
<SilverSpace> Lenovo P780
#ubuntu-hr 2014-10-20
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<calmpitbull> morgen
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> izgleda da su i ovdje pohapsili sve 
<SilverSpace> nema nikog 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: ej ! evo ima wirelessa u zatvoru :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> krades od sanadera 
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<SilverSpace> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-TPcnH3zybkU/VETLZhYKoNI/AAAAAAAAG6M/yGNfgis5onk/w426-h415/lol.jpg
<SilverSpace> da te ovak pricekaju ujutro na poslu 
<SilverSpace> sef :)
<Mmike> em ti sve
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2: ces se nadjemo sutra negdje oko rucka da ti postara dam?
<SilverSpace> vidim na fb ljudi rezu zile za bandicem 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> to je jos jedan pokazatelj kak smo jadni
<Mmike> ljudima opce ne smeta sto je pijan vozio, napravio saobracajku, pobjegao, kad su ga nasli htio podmititi murijake, opet pobjegao...
<Mmike> ono, to je ok
<Mmike> 'svakom se desi'
<Mmike> ne, svakom se desi da napravi saobracajkju
<Mmike> konjima se desi da voze pijani i naprave saobracajku - ak nisi nikog ubio, aaaaaaaaaajde, recimo, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaajde, imo si srece, pa ok
<Mmike> al' NEMRES vise bit javna osoba, ono, nemres
<Mmike> pogotovo ne gradonacelnik
<Mmike> ali, bitno da se ima vjeronauk u skolama
<Mmike> di te uce da su homoseksualci i ne-katolici opcenito 'niza kasta'
<Mmike> uzas
<calmpitbull> ja se slazem
<jelly> Mmike: nisam bas siguran kakva je veza, jel Bandic stavio taj vjeronauk u skole?
<jelly> ovaj tjedan u Domacim Nikovima --> harambasha (~harambash@195.252.107.52) has joined #cubieboard
<Mmike> jelly: pa, veza je 'katolici' (koji su, jel, bogom dan svat) <-> 'ok je vozit pijan, napravit sranje,...'
<Mmike> cubieboard? :)
<jelly> to je ime kanala, da
<weshmashian> mornin'
<weshmashian> i za kog glasat za preCjednika kucnog savjeta sad kad je talibandic u cuzi?
<SilverSpace> meni ne smeta vjeronauk u skolama 
<SilverSpace> netjak ne ide na vjeronauk 
<SilverSpace> za to vrijeme pise zadacu u knjiznici 
<SilverSpace> ovo mi je najbolje kod policije kaj nose monitore http://www.vecernji.hr/media/cache/0b/dd/0bdd910a430e6371b5b9fbbde400e2b2.jpg
<markosejic> d dan
<SilverSpace> mozda policija zna nesto vise od nas 
<SilverSpace> mozda se na monitorima moze odvrtit slika unazad :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: koji je razred on da vec ima vjeronauk/
<Mmike> ?
<SilverSpace> 1
<calmpitbull> ma totalna glupost
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kol'ko ih je sto ne idu na vjeronauk?
<SilverSpace> dvoje 
<SilverSpace> u razredu
<SilverSpace> od 22
<BotaniCar|2> to ti je Dubrava legacy, tu se ucrkvu i navjerona'k ide jer "je tak oduvijek" :) 
<BotaniCar|2> A da pol roditelja te djece pitas koliko zavjeza ima u bibliji ne bi imali pojma ( necu ni pretpostavljati koliko su zapovijedi prekrsili kroz zivot ) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: hm u netjakovoj skoli ima najmanje takvih :)
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace:  jel, 20 obitelji hardcore vjernika imas u netjakovom razredu ? Dam jednu mjesecnu placu na kladu da nemas, nego su populisti
<SilverSpace> tupavo je kaj klinci ni neznaju kaj je vjeronauk 
<SilverSpace> kad bu razmisljao svojom glavom nek odluci kaj mu je vazno 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: istina sigurno 90% njih ne ide u crkvu 
<SilverSpace> ali sad ce krenut kad i djeca idu 
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: lako za to kaj ne idu, nego ne poznaju vjeru ciji vjernici se grade da jesu. 
<SilverSpace> znam iz okoline 
<BotaniCar|2> Ja gledam u svojoj familiji, skakali su mi po glavi da se krstim i ozenim u crkvi ( zenina  familija ) , a oni su moju zenu krstili tek nakon izlaska iz Juge, jer su se bojali za posao , ako se deklariraju kao vjernici  za Juge. Naravno, u crkvu su otisli za moje svatove i poslije nikad
<SilverSpace> svi roditelji idu sad nedjeljom u crkvu i to su velike feste 
<BotaniCar|2> To su ti "vjernici" .. svega mi, porez na vjeru, ako se deklariras kao vjernik - plati 
<SilverSpace> jebiga ja sam isao na sve te sakramente i u bisoj jugi kad su u mjestu svi isli 
<SilverSpace> vodio nas na utakmice 
<SilverSpace> i kod nas su gledali na tv utakmice jer smo mi imali prvi tv na selu 
<BotaniCar|2> Cuj, meni ne smeta ni ako si vjernik, ni ako nisi, dok god mi to ne nabijas na nos ili od toga radis neke drustvene norme. 
<SilverSpace> baba mi je bila jako pobozna :)
<SilverSpace> tocno tako 
<SilverSpace> boli me kita kaj si samo mi nemaj skakati sa time po glavi 
<SilverSpace> problem skolskog vjeronauka je kaj ce netjakkoji ne ide imati sigurno problema sa drugim klincima 
<BotaniCar|2> Mislis ? Meni se kao veci problem cini cinjenica da skola nema mjesto predvidjeno za smjestaj djece koja ne idu 
<BotaniCar|2> Misli, klinci odhendlaju jedni druge na ovaj ili onaj nacin, kaj ces
<BotaniCar|2> Mene jebe kaj mi mali ( jednom kad krene u skolu ) 90 minuta , dok to traje, nema di biti 
<BotaniCar|2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqrsoxIASnU
<datase> YouTube: General Woo - Zasto sada sutite - 0:02:57 - 162,807 views - 1010 likes / 33 dislikes
<SilverSpace> on ide u skolsku knjiznicu i vec smo ga naucili da si za to vrijeme napise zadacu 
<BotaniCar|2> To je fino onda 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2: postar pet?
<Mmike> sem?
<Mmike> koji vec :)
<SilverSpace> gnjavi kniznjicarku sa svojim idejama :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: kaj? pa pital sam te za vikend, nisi nikaj odgovoril :) 
<Mmike> nemrem ja za vikend :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: si koje popodne u gradu ? 
<Mmike> #define popodne
<BotaniCar|2> where popodne is after 16h
<Mmike> uh
<Mmike> jesam, al' oko dzamije
<BotaniCar|2> Cuj, posalji mi ga tiskom ! 
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> nema sansu
<BotaniCar|2> Dzaije na Vukovarskoj ? 
<Mmike> ocu da pivo oppijemo :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: do sad koliko znam i sestra radi u skoli klinci medusobno gnjave ove kaj ne idu 
<Mmike> na vukovarskoj ima dzamija?
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2: ne, ova Paveliceva Dzamija na Dzamiji :)
<BotaniCar|2> Ahh, ajde , tam, kad ? 
<Mmike> pauza za rucak?
<Mmike> bi mogo to?
<Mmike> tj, kad najranije mosh bit tam?
<Mmike> (ne danas, sutra, recimo)
<BotaniCar|2> pauze za rucak traju 30 minuta, meni toliko treba da se spustim s brda :) Mogu kaj oces, ali nakon 16
<VjetarSaSunca> jutar
<Mmike> ja moram u 17 najkasnije krenut doma, pa me zanima kaj je to 'nakon 16'? jel' to 16:05 ili 16:53.
<BotaniCar|2> to je "krenuo sam iz firme u 16, stigao sam kad mi je ZET dao" 
<Mmike> sto obicno bude, cca ?
<BotaniCar|2> Nemam okvirnog pojma koliko treba javnim prijevozom do tam. Ima tko pojma koliko mi treba od Kvaternjaka do dzamije ? 
<Mmike> pa, pjeske ti treba 15 minuta
<vileni> toliko i zetom vjerojatno :)
<vileni> osim ako ti bas naleti tramvaj 
<Mmike> ma ne seeeeeeeeri
<Mmike> google maps imaju i zetove tramvaje sad
<BotaniCar|2> nemaju, actualy imaju samo podatke iz  voznog reda, ne i live podatke 
<VjetarSaSunca> oh viđe zagrepčanina (mnižina) :P
<vileni> Mmike: sta nisi vidio "aferu" oko toga? :)
<Mmike> ma ok mi je da mi i napise koji tramvaj di ide
<Mmike> i kol'ko mi traje cca da dodjem
<Mmike> i pise da tramvaj ide svakih 15 minuta...
<jelly> vileni: onu aferu da imaju podatke ali ih vise ne daju vani?
<BotaniCar|2> Zato sam naglasio da imaju samo kopiju voznog reda jer pricu  da tramvaj ide svakih 15 minuta moze podnesti samo papir :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ja na kvaternjaku mogu biti oko 16:30 , kad mi bus sidje dolje, i onda mi treba tih 15 minuta do dzamije, jel to ok ? Ocemo sutra ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2: more, uzmem postematora sa sobom, pa se dogovorimo. Morti ja mogu doc tamo negdje na krizanje hajnclove i zvonimirove pa nadjemo birtiju za birtijanje
<Mmike> jelly: sad ce doc novi zet-direktor pa ce se to popravit sve :)
<BotaniCar|2> ja imam osjecaj da ce ove pustiti iz zatvora zbog manjka dokaza. Jos ce oni tuziti drzavu za .. kajaznam za kaj 
<jelly> dusevne boli
<vileni> jelly: pa sve vezano uz to :)
<vileni> znaci ne daju podatke onima koji ih znaju iskoristiti, sami ne znaju kako to iskoristiti, i na kraju se hvale kako su nesto napravili, sto vjerojatno treba jedan dan posla nekome tko upogoni mozak izmedju dvije kave
<jelly> debili, mogli su kupit aplikaciju za 50kkn 
<jelly> al eto
<vileni> pa ili su mogli dati bonus nekome da ispuni ovo za google transit, jer po uputama stvarno ne treba puno
<vileni> ili oboje recimo
<vileni> nego, koja je logika da kad ides pisati text u dia, defaultna velicina je 22.68 pt
<vileni> wtf, kako bas .68
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: puno ih je u hapsu netko ce propjevati 
<SilverSpace> tesko da nece naci nista 
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: ni jedan nije od juce, sumnjam ( daj Bo(n)ze da si u pravu ) 
<VjetarSaSunca> koje sranje
<SilverSpace> praksa dokazuje da uvijek netko propjeva 
<VjetarSaSunca> pa ZET je dobivao 100 mil eura godišnje
<VjetarSaSunca> još 2011
<VjetarSaSunca> i to crno na bijelo iz gradskog proračuna
<VjetarSaSunca> puno je to novaca
<SilverSpace> i ima najskuplje karte u eu
<VjetarSaSunca> pisao sam o tome na blogu kad se digla frka oko vrtića
<VjetarSaSunca> kao "puno dajemo za predškolski odgoj"
<VjetarSaSunca> svašta
<VjetarSaSunca> e da
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar|2: 
<VjetarSaSunca> dobra igrica za malo para na Steamu
<VjetarSaSunca> mali se navukao opasno
<VjetarSaSunca> 22 €
<VjetarSaSunca> a radili hrvati
<BotaniCar|2> 22€ nije jednako "malo para"  , burzuju nijedan ! :) Znas koliko ninja kornjaca dobijem za te pare ?!
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ja potrosim 100kn mjesecno na apple tunsima
<BotaniCar|2> Istovremeno kukas kak si u besparici ( /me ode na ebay kupiti zeni telefon da moze i sam kukati o besparici )
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar|2: ja dobijem ninja koirnjače sa 50% popusta. 35kn jedna
<VjetarSaSunca> ima ih 4 ne?
<VjetarSaSunca> uglavnom BotaniCar|2 Steam, Gas Guzzlers
<VjetarSaSunca> imam ti i #scene release :P
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: kukak i kad imam i kad nemam :)
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: je pa to se tak radi,m da bi rec rekel :) 
<BotaniCar|2> VjetarSaSunca: ovih konzumovih ima tucet :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> nene
<VjetarSaSunca> ne konzum
<VjetarSaSunca> Tisak
<VjetarSaSunca> od 10 cm
<VjetarSaSunca> ove konzumove moram imat 4 od svake boje za čovječe ne ljuti se :P
<jelly> to su plasticne ili plush?
<SilverSpace> jucer na MotoGP lik padne u zadnjem krugu koji peh
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar|2: dođi po #scene release, za tebe 1 prazan DVD
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar|2: meni je bila preloša, ženi isto.
<VjetarSaSunca> pa sam ju deinstalrao
<BotaniCar|2> VjetarSaSunca: moj se mali na te plasticnjake napalio ( tocnije: na kutiju u kojoj se drze dok ne igras, ima lezista za sve bebice i on bi sad da je to puno :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> mali se navukao, i to opasno
<VjetarSaSunca> hahahaha
<VjetarSaSunca> koliko je tvoj star?
<VjetarSaSunca> nešto je mlađi od mog, zar ne?
<BotaniCar|2> VjetarSaSunca: radze bi se nasao da pusimo pijemo i jedemo nego da dr*amo po knfjuktorima :) Al, ni za to nemam vremena. 3 god'ne i jeno 3 mjeseca
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: imas kakve duplice da se mjenjamo :)
<VjetarSaSunca> ajd svrati kad si u blizini, adresa je ista
<VjetarSaSunca> a gas Guzzlers je predobar
<VjetarSaSunca> Zagreb deathmatch s autićima
<VjetarSaSunca> po cvjetnom trgu ! :P
<VjetarSaSunca> prvo je mali to igrao satima
<VjetarSaSunca> a onda sam se i ja navukao :P
<BotaniCar|2> Eh, znas i sam da zivis onoliko na drugom kraju grada od mene, koliko je to moguce , nsiam ti bio u kvartu od kad sam te zadnje vidio :) Al, imam te na umu vec zbog crticha :9
<VjetarSaSunca> pa smo malo online s ekipom
<VjetarSaSunca> eh
<VjetarSaSunca> znaš da imam seedbox, ima se
<VjetarSaSunca> riješio sam se kredita :P
<VjetarSaSunca> zapravo serem
<VjetarSaSunca> dosta mi je bilo sporog dizanja iz dreka
<VjetarSaSunca> pa sam stornirao na nulu jednim na 3 godine
<VjetarSaSunca> i sad je mir
<VjetarSaSunca> od početka
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar|2: veli ekipa, kaj, to je klinjo od 6 godina igrao??? :D
<VjetarSaSunca> ovja vikend sam već utopio slobodno vrijeme, ali budem svratio do tebe jedan
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar|2: Hrvoje je ulovio 10 zlatnih ribica BTW
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/media/cache/3c/a3/3ca32b4027799825b7383f0a9268adfe.jpg
<Vlado9A3CY> bonjour
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Bok Vladek
<Vlado9A3CY> bok VjetarSaSunca 
<Vlado9A3CY> whoever you are :)
<VjetarSaSunca> bwah
<VjetarSaSunca> /whois is your friend
<Vlado9A3CY> ma tko god bio iz naše galaksije i šire :)
<VjetarSaSunca> a to :(
<VjetarSaSunca> kdivi smiley
<VjetarSaSunca> :)
<VjetarSaSunca> previše kave danas
<VjetarSaSunca> PAV ovdje
<Vlado9A3CY> odoh vidjet' kako mi ubuntu radi sklopljenih ociju :) ... see you all later ;)
<Mmike> svinjeca teljetina
<Mmike> mljamanjac
<jelly> --> justinmrkva (~justinmrk@35.20.118.247) has joined ##plesk
<jelly> mene lako zabavit
<infy-> Ajme ne da mi seeeeeeeeeee
<infy-> ništa mi se ne da
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoolobqqs68
<datase> YouTube: Good Morning Delta - 0:05:22 - 18,553 views - 82 likes / 0 dislikes
<markosejic> d vecer
<infy-> vecerrr
<markosejic> infy- pozz
<markosejic> sinoc probao u live mode ubuntu 12.04.5 trosi 209 mb rama
<markosejic> u idle
<infy-> lol
<infy-> wat
<infy-> To je onaj
<infy-> Kako se zove unity?
<markosejic> da
<infy-> 12.04.. to je LTS?
<markosejic> da
<markosejic> do 2017
<infy-> wow
<infy-> da vidim kod sebe ram usage
<infy-> kad pozatvaram sve nepotrebno
<infy-> ae
<infy-> nekih 300 mb
<infy-> s tim da mi rade pozadinske aplikacije tipa skype i to
<markosejic> kod mene na lmde s otvornim xchatom  196-197 mib
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj si ti ono koristio za snimat desktop?
<Mmike> ivoks, recordmydesktop
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike>  Bandićeva 94-godišnja majka Blagica kroz suze je novinarima u svojoj obiteljskoj kući rekla: "Moj je Milan žrtva rada, žrtva svega...". Kaže, njen Milan je puno napravio za Zagreb, a sad mu se vraća ovako. Bandićeva sestra također je ogorčena njegovim uhićenjem. Poručila je novinarima: "Vjerujemo da će pobijediti pravda. Žalosno je što se dešava. Sve se to događa jer je Hrvat"
<Mmike> A MA DAJ!
<Mmike> Miroslav Matejaš @SilverSpace
<Mmike> Ne mogu ni TV gledati čitavi kvart nema TV i internet. BTnet krepo ili murija odvela i servere u Remetinec #Bandic
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zavrsio si na index.hr :)
<Hrki> jeba vas bandic, samo ne kuzim kak mamica nemogu ;)
<Hrki> to je pravi igrac
<Hrki> a ovaj manchester opet pusi, nemogu vjerovati
<Hrki> ode im fergie i ovi se nemogu oporaviti
#ubuntu-hr 2014-10-21
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<BotaniCar> Jutrofski, junacine
<BotaniCar> opet mi centos nudi novi openssl 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, mi smo danas bonka bonka?
<Mmike> ak dete ne propizdi
<Mmike> idem s njim opet doktoru sad :/
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja sam za. Jos te nazovem nesto kasnije da utanacimo kad/di , ako se slazes?
<markosejic> d jutro
<BotaniCar> Ono kad mi supruga bude imala jaci telefon nego ja PC
<markosejic> ja sam gledao malo telefone na bonove nema bas nesto
<BotaniCar> Ja narucio od kineza  ( http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201158001233 ) 
<markosejic> hm ima 16 gb interne a ne pise koliko rama
<BotaniCar> kak ne, 1G
<markosejic> nasao na ebayu samsung galaaxy s3 za 50$ otisao na bid
<rut> dan
<BotaniCar> o, rutino, zivio
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ok
<rut> muffin
<rut> pa di si ti :)
<BotaniCar> Radim :( 
<rut> pa nije te bilo jedno vrijeme 
<rut> a kad nema tebe nema ni mene onda :)
<BotaniCar> Imao sam jedan tecaj, pa zaguzvalo na poslu, pa zaguzvalo doma .. nikak do IRCa :) 
<rut> jedino jaizze ima .. iskace ko iz pastete .. :P
<BotaniCar> Kad nemre popraviti e-banking, onda nam popravlja raspolozenje ovdje :9 
<rut> i kaj ima na poslu ?
<rut> jos si tamo di si i bio ili nova firma ?
<BotaniCar> sve isto
<rut> znaci sve po starom .. 
<rut> i dalje prodajete maglu :P
<Mmike> i dotle je doslo
<Mmike> sastancim iz auta :)
<BotaniCar> Ehh :( 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> \o/
<BotaniCar> Nesto su kinezi zivahni danas, pun mi je inbox firewall prijava 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQWxL-nXkFM#t=144
<datase> YouTube: Шопско хоро "върху" AC/DC, Thunderstruck - 0:03:54 - 168,684 views - 616 likes / 19 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Sitan vez, op op :) 
<BotaniCar> Vei frend "Jebemti oracle, on i linux se zaslužuju." :)
<rut> nemoj me zezat muffin da za svaki k* dobijas majlove ?
<BotaniCar> Za neke servere da. 
<rut> ma da .. pa da je tak imao bi dnevno 1000 mailova
<BotaniCar> Ne nuzno da bi ih procitao, vec radi sljedivosti/eventualne forenzike. Podatak u mom mailboxu ce teze obrisati nego neki log, ako mi vec zasjednu na server
<rut> to ti je zato kaj linux vrtis :)
<BotaniCar> I imam tak, oko 1k mailova dnevno za te/takve 
<rut> vrti pravi OS
<BotaniCar> Neuk sam ti ja za BSD
<rut> isto ti je sve to :)
<rut> vise manje
<BotaniCar> "vise-manje", da :)
<rut> upravo prije par dana radio jedno fw rjesenje .. oko 2500kn godisnje renta :)
<rut> i jel se to isplati ?
<rut> znaci kanta koja glumi FW (+proxy) + support .. za 2500kn najam godisnje 
<BotaniCar> Zakaj se ne bi isplatilo ? 
<rut> pa isplati se firmi 
<rut> a jel se meni isplati ? haha
<rut> zajebavat za 1xxkn mjesecno .. 
<BotaniCar> Kaj se tebi ima isplatiti? Ti si dosao na posao za dnevnicu, radio ne radio 
<rut> male su tu pare u slavoniji u ovoj bransi 
<BotaniCar> Jel do-konfiguriranje posebno naplacujete ili ulazi u (spomenicku) rentu ? 
<BotaniCar> jebaj ga, bolje male pare nego glad :(
<rut> ma support i sve je u tih 2500kn
<BotaniCar> Hehe, srecom , nema puno supporta s firewallima
<rut> al squid je gore i ravnatelj je sadista koji sve zivo zeli da bude blokirano (osim njemu i racunovodstvu)
<BotaniCar> Peder, objasni mu da tek racunovodstvo nema kaj kartati belu onlajn jer ce zatrajati paru iz budzeta za domjenke ! 
<rut> index.hr moze al sve druge novine online NE :)
<BotaniCar> Ahh, ta vrsta pacijenta :)
<rut> bas pacijent
<Mmike> bar cita nezavisnu novinu :)
<BotaniCar> "nezavisnu" :) 
<rut> :)
<rut> jesu bandicu odredlili istraz. zatvor ?
<BotaniCar> Ma daj, ne vjerujes valjda da ce mu nesto i dokazati ? :D
<BotaniCar> https://i.imgur.com/I4dmvuN.jpg
<obruT> covjek je samo napravio sto je trazeno
<SilverSpace> dan 
<SilverSpace> jucer od 16:30 nisam imao kabelsku ni internet 
<SilverSpace> crklo im neko cvoriste zamoj kvart
<Mmike> SilverSpace: :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: vidlo se na index.hr :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: inace nisam ni na jedan nas portal ulogiran osim bug 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: al pises po tviteru :)
<SilverSpace> yep 
<Mmike> a index to prenio :0
<SilverSpace> da tam serem 
<BotaniCar> silver, ima te posvuda, posvudusho :) 
<BotaniCar> https://i.imgur.com/zdVaA4u.png
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma da 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj su preneli?
<Mmike> a nesh si hraco po bandicu
<Mmike> ne
<SilverSpace> aa
<Mmike> reko si da nemas interneta i pitao si se dal' je i on u remetincu #bandichastag
<Mmike> :0
<SilverSpace> a to 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ste vidjelo ovo http://www.index.hr/sport/clanak/uhicen-boksac-koji-je-pretukao-suca-ovo-je-sramota-za-hrvatsku/778908.aspx
<jelly> SilverSpace: nece se Hrvatima opet suditi!!
 * jelly se skriva
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<SilverSpace> Lenovo kupuje BlackBerry
<SilverSpace> kaj ce im to 
<SilverSpace> jedino ako ne kupuju radi patenata 
<SilverSpace> servis grijanja 500kn 
<igustin> 5. LKLK Linux konferencija u RI http://bit.ly/1nxTFdU
<SilverSpace> nikako ja na zelenu granu 
<jelly> also, IBM daje svu intelijadu Lenovu, ukljucujuci servere i low-midrange storage
<jelly> nema vise IBM PC
<SilverSpace> lenovo rastura 
<jelly> ma fuj
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> rasturili su thinkpad brand, da
<jelly> skatulje za na stol su im ok
<jelly> ali ocito znaju izvuci novce tamo di ibm vise nije znao
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/x0x1c
<jelly> (firma je dugo vremena imala billing sustav imena Platypus)
<SilverSpace> jelly: je da thinkpad vise nije isti ali im je kvaliteta jos uvijek iznad svih 
<SilverSpace> lol koja beba 
<jelly> nije, macovi su bolji
<SilverSpace> hm nisam to bas vidio doduse nisam ih ni imao puno u rukama 
<jelly> thinkpad je potrgao redom 4:3 ratio ekrana, raspored tastature, feeling tastature, tri tipke za misa, jedino sto je ostalo a da mi je korisno je mat ekran i klit
<SilverSpace> kaj to na svim modelima 
<jelly> tijkom vremena, pocev od cca 2004 na dalje
<SilverSpace> dodem sad na gmail i kaze mi da ova verzija chrome vise nije podrzana za gmail 
<jelly> kupi novi chrome, ne budi cicija
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> jelly, t530 je fakat ok thinkpad
<jelly> Mmike: da, ako nisi imao T61
<Mmike> imao sam T42 i R51?
<Mmike> R51 je bio najlosiji od svih
<Mmike> iako je bio core2duo, 4 gige rama
<Mmike> onak, ok makina
<jelly> sjebali su keyboard layout, prije je imao veci razmak izmedju 4 po 4 F-tipke
<jelly> i imao je onih 5-6 tipki gore desno, ins del home end pgup pgdn
<jelly> to se sve moglo lakse pogoditi tipkajuci
<jelly> da naprave T420 ili X220 sa modernim hardverom, uzeo bi odma dva :-)
<jelly> ovako se slepam sa usb tipkovnicama koje imaju taj stari layout, dok ide ide
<SilverSpace> http://mtv.com.lb/en/News/399797
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> jaizza, ma cek
<Mmike> razmak izmedju F4 i F5 i tihj mi se cini ok
<Mmike> da, insert i delete su malo sjebali
<Mmike> al' to mi opce ne smeta
<jelly> ak nemrem pogodit F5 u mraku... the terrorists have already won
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pkVLqSaahk 
<datase> YouTube: Genesis - Land Of Confusion [Official Music Video] - 0:05:32 - 2,949,913 views - 14923 likes / 314 dislikes
<Mmike> R61 i T520 imaju isti raspored, osim DELETE/INSERT tipki
<Mmike> cak je tastatura na T520 kvalitetnija nego na R61
<Mmike> (sto je sve daleko jadnije nego R52)
<jelly> pa velim, x20 mi je zadnji ok raspored
<jelly> http://i.imgur.com/gw9tIUv.gif
<jelly> .baa
 * datase puts on the oversized boots and velcro gloves and tries to mount stemd like a Scotsman with his first sheep.
<SilverSpace> komentira netjak raspored sati "engleski hrvatski matematika vjeronauk aha na to ne idem" "mamam mogu se ja još iz cega ispisati"
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ovak kad te slusam jedva cekam da mi dete ode u skolu :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: znas da je zanimljivo 
<Mmike> vjerujem
<Mmike> klinci su super :)
<Mmike> bebe su u kurcu! :)
<Mmike> da nisu tak slatke, mislim da bi u buksi bio vec ;)
<SilverSpace> uh ne bi bas 
<SilverSpace> sad je puno teze nek je bio vrtic
<SilverSpace> pogotovo ako imas ovakvog bistrog klinca kak je netjak 
<SilverSpace> taj nikad ne suti 
<Mmike> a mislim
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> kaj bi htio, da je tulav i da silji olovke samo? :)
<SilverSpace> ne bi :)
<SilverSpace> veli njegova teta iz vrtica "da bi volila bit muha samo da vidi kak je on u skoli"
<SilverSpace> znas kakav je 
<SilverSpace> onda 
<SilverSpace> uvjek ima neki prigovor 
<Mmike> :DDDDD
<Mmike> super ;)
<Mmike> razmislja :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, sad ga odmah piton ucit
<Mmike> odmah odmah
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> brz na jeziku fakat brzo razmislja
<SilverSpace> veceras bio netjak samnom u sobi i dode njegova mama sa nekakvom torbom i pokazuje kakva je torba, netjak "kaj to pricas nama, ne zanima nas, odlepršaj iz sobe 
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZHNdMyol40
<datase> YouTube: Calculation of Pi (nearly) on a Monroe LA5-160 - 0:00:31 - 184 views - 3 likes / 0 dislikes
<Mmike> SilverSpace, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYi9sJkS19Q
<datase> YouTube: LEGO DigiComp II - 0:06:01 - 191,599 views - 401 likes / 14 dislikes
<Mmike> to netjaku pokazi! :)
<SilverSpace> lud je za legichima 
<SilverSpace> ludo
<Mmike> xbmc
<Mmike> preodlicno
#ubuntu-hr 2014-10-22
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<BotaniCar|2> Kakva milina od vremena :) 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> procurilo mi u spavacu sobu
<Mmike> ne kuzim sam kak/di
<BotaniCar|2> Kaj se mroas u sve kuzit ? Zovi majstora i bok :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Usput, do neba fala za bebicu, Filip ju nije dal ni dok se islo spavati,krevet mu je napravio od legica :) 
<Mmike> lol, super :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, ma... it's complicated. Gotovo svi stanari iznad/ispod mene na tom prozoru su imali prokisnjavanje
<Mmike> ispod mramorne klupice na prozoru im je sve vlazno kad pada kisa
<Mmike> ja nisam nikad imao tih bedova do pred 2 godine kad su obnavljali fasadu
<Mmike> i sad kad pada kisa malo duze lagano mi se navlazi, nist strasno
<Mmike> no nocas kako je padalo za poludit (btw, vjetar mi nanio tudjeg stiropora na balkon), ispod klupice je fino mokro sve, malo vode bilo po parketu, a poplun koji imamo sfrkan uza zid (da se dete ne cesne o zid kad izvodi akrobacije) je potpuno mokar
<Mmike> onak, cijedio sam ga u kupaoni i sad je na radijatoru
<Mmike> potpuno - mokar
<Mmike> doduse, od perja je, i porozan je
<Mmike> al' sad da je kroz zbuku tol'ko vode 'nasukao' na sebe
<Mmike> ne znam, nisam gradjevinar
<BotaniCar|2> Zato velim, zovi nekog i bok. Nemres o svemu sve znat'
<BotaniCar|2> iako, gradjevinar, zovi kolegu ivoksa :)
<Mmike> mislim da je ivoks niskogradnja
<Mmike> prizemnice i to :D
<SilverSpace> jutar 
 * Mmike je dugo brijao da je niskogradnja bas to - niske kuce, a visokogradnja da su neboderi i ino :D
<SilverSpace> vidim vodeni problemi 
<SilverSpace> i kod mene sa sjeveo istocne strane probilo 
<SilverSpace> kod proyora 
<BotaniCar|2> cloudflare radi big deal od toga kaj su svim korisnicima dali SSL, a daju comodo certifikate :) 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: meni ovo curi samo kad sa te strane puse vjetar
<SilverSpace> negdje nagura vodu a ne kuzim gdje 
<SilverSpace> padale jake kise sa te strane bez vjetra i nista 
<SilverSpace> Ajoj… u sustavu je došlo do problema (#001) - Ponovni pokušaj u tijeku…
<SilverSpace> jebo i gmail ne radi radi kise 
<calmpitbull> ola muchachas
<SilverSpace> yo
<calmpitbull> zna netko gjde je ova lklk konferencija
<BotaniCar|2> Rijeka ?
<calmpitbull> ma da
<calmpitbull> onda nista
<calmpitbull> ja sam mislil da je u ZG
<BotaniCar|2> Teh. fak. Rijeka 
<BotaniCar|2> Kakve sam srece , to ce biti prva konferencija ove godine koja dijeli kul gedzete ucesnicima , a ja ne idem :9 
<calmpitbull> al biti ce kao stream ili
<BotaniCar|2> bit ce stream/tweetwall, koliko sam na #linux.hr procitao
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/nosaci-se-smrzli-u-japankama-i-kratkim-hlacama/1229650/
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: lol kaj ti ides samo radi gedzeta 
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: u stvari ne idem nikamo jer sam jako sramezljiv, ali zalim kad ne odem negdje gdje se dijele kul gedzeti 
<BotaniCar|2> na koncu, ne ides na konferenciju, valjda, radi predavanja ?
<calmpitbull> ja do sada bio samo na jednoj i bilo je jako dobro...i nista nisam dobil naravno
<calmpitbull> osim znanja
<calmpitbull> a to je najbitnije ;)
<BotaniCar|2> na kakvu si to konferenciju isao da si znanje dobio ? Da nisi zaspao na faxu, na predavanju ? 
<calmpitbull> hahahahahahahaha
<calmpitbull> nikada ne spavam na predavanju osim ako je to etika ili eng
<BotaniCar|2> https://blog.cloudflare.com/keyless-ssl-the-nitty-gritty-technical-details/ #fakat nisu normalni ( ni oni, ni njihove musterije koje pristanu na ovo) 
<markosejic> d dan
<Mmike> ljetne gume, kisa, i +5C = losa kombinacija
<vileni> ako su dobre ljetne nebi trebao biti problem
<Mmike> sklizu se
<Mmike> ljetna guma ispod cca 10C gubi svoja svojstva
<vileni> ma bullshit
<Mmike> dodaj na to sklizak kolnik i budalu za volanom...
<Mmike> nije bullshit, it's a fact
<vileni> fact je da gubi dio svojstva
<vileni> ne postane komad plastike
<Mmike> naravno da ne
<vileni> nego slabije drzi
<Mmike> guma je, ne plastika :)
<vileni> sve je u mozgu vozaca
<vileni> i tamo je 99% problema
<Mmike> istina, treba bit svjestan da se vozis s ljetnim gumama
<Mmike> sklizu se, jebiga
<vileni> kad vidim kako ljudi voze pod normalno, cudno mi je da prezive uopce
<vileni> pogotovo ovi ABS,DSC, i ostale pizdarije
<Mmike> nisam bio svjestan da je tak hladno
<vileni> koje samo pomazu ljudima da budu idioti
<BotaniCar|2> vileni: kak mi ABS pomaze da budem idiot ?
<Mmike> hocu krenut, prokliz, 50 metara kasnije kocim, ABS
<vileni> BotaniCar|2: ne nuzno tebi
<Mmike> reko, wtf?
<Mmike> pogledam na temp, 5C
<Mmike> aha, reko :)
<Mmike> ajmo sad polakse :)
<BotaniCar|2> vileni: ne nuzno meni, ali nisam shvatio poantu recenice, pa .. pojasni :) 
<vileni> pa ja imam abs, nije mi se nikad aktivirao u normalnoj voznji
<vileni> pa poanta je u tome da mozes voziti kao sivonja i abs ce te spasiti puno previse puta
<Mmike> #define normalna voznja
<vileni> kad nebi trebao
<BotaniCar|2> Moj ABS je nekakav glupav, pali se kad ne bi pomislio da treba. Redovno mi se pali kad se spustam niz zajcevu, nit je velik kut, nit idem brzo, nit je "naborana" cesta
<Mmike> poanta je da ljetna guma na niskim temperaturama gubi svoja svojstva
<Mmike> i da se sklize
<Mmike> (ne, naravno, k'o da imas komad kamena na kotacima)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2: mozda naglo kocis? :)
<vileni> pa imao sam lose gume do prije tjedan dana na autu
<Mmike> ovo su nove gume, kupljene u 3cem mjesecu ove godine
<vileni> proklizale su jednom, kad se i abs upalio, kad je kretencina odlucila stati u traci za ubrzavanje
<Mmike> dunlop ecosportbluecontact
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ne, bas je - blesav .. ne znam ni kam bi to odfurao na testiranje, brijem da  je krivo podesen ili nesto 
<vileni> haha, eco
<vileni> hahaha
<vileni> nije ni cudo
<vileni> :)
<vileni> vozim svako toliko tenka od tonu i pol sa ljetnim gumama
<vileni> isto mi nijednom nije proklizao niti upalio abs, na 8 godina starim gumama
<vileni> zadnji pogon stovise
<vileni> neznam kako sam ziv uopce, vozio sam ga i po kisi
<vileni> i po hladnom
<vileni> e da, imao i razjebanu prednju lijevu vilicu, prednji veliki selen, i par zadnjih
<vileni> dakle bio je u boljem stanju od vecine auta na cestama 
<vileni> e da, u jednom trenutku je imao sve 4 gume na 1.2 do 1.4 bara
<vileni> tuzno
<BotaniCar|2> 1,5t na takvim gumama, mora da si ubrzavao 0-100 za manje od sekunde :) 
<BotaniCar|2> ( ako taj auto uopce ima motor :) )
<vileni> mislim da mu treba oko 9sec
<vileni> 150ks, 300nm
<BotaniCar|2> aww
<vileni> samo je bio zanemarivan predugo
<vileni> sad je dobio novu vilicu, nove selene, ulje, sve filtere, nove michelin sportcontact2
<BotaniCar|2> ja sad nemam para za zimske gume, a jedine saobracajke koje sam imao su bile kad si po zimi nisam kupio dobre gume :) 
<vileni> i trosi oko 6.5L :)
<vileni> imao sma ja jednu prije 2 godine, ostavio bozicnicu liku za branik
<BotaniCar|2> mozda da Å¡prodam dete .. treba tko 3ipol godisnjaka ? Dobro je odgojen i ne jede puno
<vileni> pitao ja curu vec, kaze da nece tako staro dijete
<vileni> :D
<BotaniCar|2> Aha, ona zeli tri godine biti neispavana, naivka :9 
<obruT> dobro odgojen ? ak je na tatu... :)
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: poanta je da bude bolji od tate ! 
<vileni> BotaniCar|2: pa da, a ja bi bas to preskocio
<vileni> mozda da se mijenjas sa Mmike uz nadoplatu
<vileni> :)
<vileni> on bi sigurno spavao malo
<BotaniCar|2> erm, radze necu voziti auto cijelu zimu nego da opet iamm dijete mladje od godine :)
<vileni> jebemu, ne pomazete mi nimalo
<BotaniCar|2> :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Pomozi si sam, pa ce ti i bong pomoci ! 
<vileni> sad je dijete tema svaki drugi dan
<Mmike> vileni: dunlop sport blueresponse je guma
<Mmike> odlicna je guma - po ljeti :)
<vileni> Mmike: onda dobro, ako je eco, bjezi od toga
<Mmike> cak i po ljeti po mokrom je vrlo dobra
<vileni> i ja i dalje mislim da je problem u tebi
<Mmike> ma nije eco, eco su bile continentalke
<vileni> ti si agresivac u dusi
<Mmike> naravno da je problem u meni - nisam prilagodio svoju voznju uvjetima na cesti
<Mmike> ali mi pogonski kotaci nisu proklizavali jucer, uopce :)
<Mmike> a masu agresivnije sam vozio kad sam doma isao
<Mmike> al' je jucer bilo 18C i bilo je suho
<vileni> pa prilagodis se
<Mmike> pa je, cim sam proklizao drugi put sam se prilagodio
<vileni> jesi gledao kad makinnen ide voziti japance?
<vileni> u best motoringu
<Mmike> i dalje je cinjenica da ljetna guma po niskim temperaturama ima lose karakteristike
<vileni> nema lose nego losije
<vileni> i nije toliko nisko pobogu
<Mmike> Je, 5C je fino nisko :)
<Mmike> ispod 10C ljetna guma gubi svoje karakteristike
<Mmike> jebemu :)
<Mmike> osim ak imas savu, onda ne gubi, jer je ta guma tvrda uvijek :D
<vileni> haha
<Mmike> pa da
<vileni> a neznam, imao sam samo zimske save
<vileni> brat se zalio da je losa po kisi
<vileni> ja nisam imao problema
<vileni> ali on isto preagresivno vozi
<Mmike> je, losa je 
<Mmike> odlicna je kad ima snijega na cesti
<Mmike> fakat je dobra guma onda
<Mmike> kad je suho i zima je ok je
<vileni> eto
<Mmike> kad je kisa i zima je ok je prvih 2-3 mjeseca od kupnje, nakon toga ode kvragu
<Mmike> sto je zanimljivo kod te gume - frend ju je imao (sava eskimo s3) na autu cijelo ljeto, jer je konj :)
<vileni> ja sam ju vozio skoro godinu dana
<vileni> kupio nove
<Mmike> guma se UOPCE nije potrosila :)
<Mmike> a kao zimska guma je meksa, po ljeti ima odlican grip, al' se i potrosi brzo :)
<vileni> ako vozis agresivno, da
<Mmike> vileni: strina mu ljevicarska!
<Mmike> di si sad, kad ti je pauza za rucak, da dodjem po tebe i da odemo u mlinaricu
<vileni> mlinaricu?
<Mmike> mlinarica
<vileni> jel to pekara neka ili sta
<vileni> :D
<Mmike> jako vrlo nelos biftek po pristupacnoj cijeni (80 kuna, mislim)
<Mmike> LOL :D
<vileni> najavio mi se kolega neki oko rucka
<vileni> kao da bi radili
<vileni> nije mi to bas jasno
<Mmike> ? :)
<Mmike> radili bi rucak?
<Mmike> pa ok je to, kaj fali :)
<Mmike> kaj cete kuhat? :)
<vileni> ne raditi rucak
<vileni> nego nesto s windowsima
<BotaniCar|2> Taman sam pomislio kak sam zavidan jer imas pauzu tak dugu da stignes nekaj skuhati :)
<vileni> pa, zapravo i imam, ali nebi ju koristio za kuhanje :)
<vileni> stovise, imamo i malu kuhinju tu
<vileni> eto, sve sam deprimirao
<vileni> osim Mmike, on proklizava negdje na putu do ramsteka
<Mmike> :P
<Mmike> vileni: ok, jel' moze ovako: ljetna guma na temperaturama ispod 10C nema vise grip kakav ima na temperaturama preko 10C
<vileni> nego, danas je ovaj tu, sutra je neki rucak, a u petak promocija i idem u ri, tako da mozemo sljedeci tjedan
<Mmike> onom tko se vozi 2 na sat i stopa cijeli promet to ne smeta jer i tako nece primjetiti razliku - osim mozda kod naglog kocenja bez ABSa pri brzinama preko 30 km/h
<vileni> Mmike: pa to ja i tvrdim cijelo vrijeme :) nije ima/nema, nego neki postotak fali
<Mmike> vileni: eh, iduci tjedan nece kise bit :)
<Mmike> jasta :)
<vileni> ali stvar je u tome da u normalnoj voznji nema veze to
<vileni> daleko je to od nesigurnog
<Mmike> nisam ja reko da nema, ti samo tvrdis da je taj postotak zanemariv, a ja tvrdim da je i tekako nezanemariv
<Mmike> i da to opce nije daleko od nesigurnog
<vileni> a gle, onda krivimo gume za sve sto se mijenja, a mijenja se gomila toga kad kisa i temp padnu u isto vrijeme
<vileni> i vidljivost i kretanje ostalih auta, prosjecna brzina svih
<vileni> reakcije su sporije zbog slabije vidljivosti itd
<Mmike> jest, jest, i ljudi su opcenito debili kad kisa pada
<vileni> ako vozis kao po suhom, dodjes na to da si opasan za ostale, jer nitko ne moze to pratiti
<Mmike> (zanimljivo je da nakon 2-3 dana kise sve se unormalizira, ljudi skuze da kisa nije led :) )
<vileni> a ako ja vozim sporo kao ostali, ja sam kilometrima od ikakve opasnosti od proklizavanja
<Mmike> vileni: al' da imam zimsku gumu imao bih puno bolje prijanjanje
<Mmike> a vozim sporo, thio sam se samo ubaciti desno :) pa nisam uspio jer sam imo drokdrokdrokrok 
<vileni> Mmike: i bio bi jos veci agresivac, zivcanio bi na ostale jos vise, imao bi jos manje kose koja bi vise sijedila :)
<Mmike> btw, zakaj mi, pri proklizavanju, kao da 'poskakuju' prednji kotaci?
<vileni> e to, to mrzim
<vileni> u principu mislim da je to do diffa
<vileni> ali opet, mozda je i kombinacija sa ovjesom
<Mmike> ja sam brijao da je to do gume - kao, stara guma, nejednako se potrosila, pa kad se kotac zavrti/proklize, to se osjeti
<vileni> moguce da su ti amortizeri losiji malo
<Mmike> al' nije, eto, nova guma, isti kurac, suho, mokro....
<Mmike> da, vjerojatno. Iako tehnkcki kaze da su na 99% sva 4, a i mazda kaze da su ok
<vileni> hm
<Mmike> al' imaju 110k km
<vileni> a jebemu, to ne moze biti dobro nikako :)
<vileni> osim ako si po jastucima vozio cijelo vrijeme
<Mmike> pa kupio sam auto za 78k km
<Mmike> a lik koji ga je imao se vozio petrinja-gorica, valjda samo vikendima :)
<Mmike> 2 put je bio s autom negdje oko sibenika
<Mmike> veli mi zet njegov da se lik nikad nije preko 110 vozio :)
<Mmike> veli, jedini put kad je mazda isla 140 je kad sam ju ja vozio u zagreb jer je ovom secer pao ili bruh ispao ili neki kufer :)
<vileni> koliko si platio taj auto
<Mmike> 50k kuma
<Mmike> 55k
<Mmike> tak nekak
<Mmike> pred 2 godine
<vileni> pa nije lose, ako je navedeno istina :)
<Mmike> pa, fakat je ok autic
<vileni> pa koliko sam vidio je
<Mmike> jedino kaj se vidi da ga koristimo :)
<vileni> ja svog nisam prao 2 mjeseca, jos uvijek mi komentiraju kako je cist
<vileni> :D
<Mmike> ja malo naravno gepek iza, nisam vidio pano neki, rodilo se dete, pa panikica mala i tak :)
<Mmike> i zena zastrugala nekog golfa na parkingu, al' samo plastiku sastrugala napred, pa isto nije bed
<Mmike> i netko je kljucem ili cim vec potegao suvozacka vrata
<Mmike> osla bila labamba sonda
<vileni> mene udario netko na parkingu kad sam ja bio na putu
<vileni> ostavili mi komad plastike od tablice na haubi
<vileni> tj, toliko me udaraju na parkingu da imam dojam da se niti ne trude kad vide da je stariji auto
<vileni> Mmike: idemo na more? http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/snijeg-u-gorskom-kotaru-i-lici-ne-krecite-na-put-bez-zimske-opreme/779022.aspx :D
<BotaniCar|2> "toliko me udaraju na parkingu da imam dojam da se niti ne trude kad vide da je stariji auto" <- OVO , TO, DA !!
<Mmike> vileni: da znas da sam gledo to bas
<Mmike> reko, sta ne moram sad hitno u rijeku po... neznam.... nesto :)
<vileni> ja imam nove ultragrip8
<vileni> mozda ostane do vikenda :)
<Mmike> ja sam imao ultragrip (6, mislim) na staroj mazdi323
<Mmike> pre odlicno fakin izvrsna guma
<vileni> zadnji put sam sa novim S3 odvezao tipa 140km po snijegu
<vileni> ali bas po snijegu, nije se ni nazirao asfalt
<Mmike> po snjegu je majka (iako eskimo s3 nit malo ne zaostaje tu!), po mokrom je fenomenalna, po suhom je savrsena
<vileni> po suhom ju stedim maksimalno :)
<Mmike> (dakako, pricam o zimskim uvijetima)
<Mmike> kak sam konj
<vileni> imao sam na staroj hondi zimske, stalnom voznjom do rijeke po staroj cesti unistio sam po 1cm sa svake strane gume
<Mmike> krivi ssh kljuc turam, i cudim se
<Mmike> vileni: po zimi?
<vileni> cijele godine
<vileni> nisam bas gledao gume
<vileni> a vozio sam onako, zivahno :)
<Mmike> e, a sad probaj to isto sa s3 eskimo :)
<vileni> nemam vise tu hondu :)
<Mmike> nesh opce vidjet tragove trosenja :)
<SilverSpace> -ćč n,čok
<Mmike> pa jel' zna ovaj karamarko ista drugo rec osim 'titoisti, jugokomunjare'
<Mmike> jel' ima ista konkretno?
<Mmike> ista?
<Mmike> fakat mi dodje da si kupim 2-3 starija servera i turnem dio openstacka na njih
<Mmike> igustin: ping
<vileni> Mmike: kupi si nuceve :)
<Mmike> pre sporo mi to
<Mmike> neznam je'l bi imalo smisla
<vileni> kako sporo, uzmi si i3
<vileni> ili i5
<vileni> mozes si ih nositi na more
<Mmike> imas url?
<Mmike> ja sam vidio samo s atomima 
<vileni> evo ovako nesto http://telebit.hr/MB-Intel-NUC-BOXD54250WYKH2--Intel-Core-i5-4250U-1-3GHz--2x-DDR3--U3-4x--LAN--mDP--mHDMI--2-5----mSATA--36mj/p/89554986.aspx
<vileni> atom je spor, imas celeron 2820
<vileni> koji je brzi
<obruT> vileni: koliko taj celeron vuce  struje ?
<vileni> oko 10w
<Mmike> obruT: e, sam ti reko da sam odusevljen xbmcom? :)
<obruT> nisi :)
<vileni> imam doma jedan na testiranju, stavio xbmcbuntu gore
<Mmike> obruT: najbolje je kaj je zena odusevljena - sve serije koje imamo doma, ovaj povuko slicice i filmeke i to tak lijepo izgleda, zena presretna
<Mmike> moram sam rijesit kak da se laptop ne suspenda kad zatvorim poklopac
<vileni> Mmike: jos slozi sickrage i bit ces jos veca faca
<obruT> pa da :) moja zena isto koristi :)
<Mmike> iako sam zaklikao 'do nothing when lid is closed' u xcfeu, no dice
<vileni> ja imam kombinaciju sa sickrage, btsync, i watchdog plugin u xbmc
<Mmike> vileni: za 2k kuna dobijem 4jezgreni opteron u proliantovoj kutiji sa 6 146GB SAS diska i 32 gige rama :)
<Mmike> sto je sickrage i sto je watchdog plugin
<Mmike> obruT: jedino telku jos nisma slozio, al' nisam stigo
<Mmike> prvo moram slozit ovo suspendanje laptopa
<Mmike> i moram napravit account na stroju koji ce bit xbmcast i koji ce odmah pokrenut xbmc
<vileni> Mmike: watchdog gleda za nove fajlove u odredjenim folderima pa ti odmah apdejta gore pod new movies ili shows
<Mmike> vileni: znaci, ja skinem, i stavim na server, a xbmc to skuzi i zena kad upali pise joj 'new dowton abbey', recimo? :)
<vileni> a sickrage ti je servis koji prati torrente za serije koje mu zadas, skida, rename, uredjuje za xbmc covere, opis, fanart, gluposti
<vileni> Mmike: ne pise, ali pojavi se kad dodjes na tvshows gore
<vileni> ako je standardna tema
<BotaniCar|2> Nekad mi je tak drago kaj lurkam ovdje, toliko vremena koje bi inace potrosio na istrazivanje gluparija ustedim :) 
<vileni> a ovaj sickrage je zakon, neznam kad sam zadnji put skidao rucno serije
<vileni> jos mi i titlove sam nadje, u 90% slucajeva dobre
<vileni> rekla mi cura da se zato udaje za mene
<vileni> sad mi samo javi koju seriju da joj dodam na to, i onda se automatski skida sve
<Mmike> Vigour: sickrage je xbmc plugin, ili standalone stvar/
<vileni> standalone
<vileni> iako nisi mene pitao
<vileni> watchdog je plugin, ali nuzan je samo ako ne gasis stroj, ili ako je dugo upaljen
<Mmike> Vigour: bil ti uzeo drugi nick, ja te kumim :)
<BotaniCar|2> LOL !!!
<Mmike> vileni: zakaj samo ako ne gasis?
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: kumstvo je skuplje nego da mu 'aknes nick 
<vileni> Mmike: tesko ti 3 slova utipkat? :)
<vileni> Mmike: pa ako gasis xbmc, onda na startu skenira novi sadrzaj
<vileni> ali meni je stalno upaljen, ja samo tv ugasim
<vileni> trenutacno mi je xbmc na rpi + 3.5" eksterni disk
<Mmike> meni xbmc na laptopu
<vileni> kroz neko vrijeme nadam se nuc kupiti
<Mmike> jeidno mi se cini, al' to je mozda subjektivno
<Mmike> da mi bolje video radi na windozerima
<BotaniCar|2> vileni: kaj NUC ne kosta k'o apple mini ? 
<vileni> BotaniCar|2: pa onaj sa 2820 je 1200kn?
<vileni> plus disk, i plus ram
<BotaniCar|2> Elem, kosta ko apple mini, ne ? :D
<Mmike> stari laptop, centrino, ati x300, winXP, mp4 SD, radi izvrsno
<vileni> apple mini je 4k+
<vileni> disk kupis sa ~400kn, ram za ~200
<BotaniCar|2> http://www.njuskalo.hr/macintosh/mac-mini-oglas-13057881
<Mmike> novi(ji) laptop, core2duo, nvidia nv140 vdpdau, lubuntu14.04, xbmc, isti taj video k'o da maaaaaalcice trzucne
<vileni> ili jos bolje, ako imas vec
<BotaniCar|2> ovo je bio drugig gugl rezultat
<Mmike> pogotovo kad je scena, recimo 'ona trci pored ograde'
<Mmike> i kamera ju prati
<vileni> BotaniCar|2: pa ako usporedjujemo polovno i novo
<vileni> morat ces pricekati da nuc postane barem 4 godine star
<BotaniCar|2> vileni: zakaj ne bi, ako ista priznam jabucarima, to je robusnost
<vileni> ja im ne priznam nista, isto su sranje kao i sve ostalo
<vileni> jedino sto im ide u korist je dizajn, te OS koji ne mora biti prilagodjen za nebrojene kombinacija hardvera
<vileni> i jos ako ces nuc vs mini, nuc manje trosi struje, koristi jeftiniji ram, te za manju cijenu dobijes 4gb + 1tb
<vileni> i novi uredjaj sa garancijom, ako ti je bitno
<calmpitbull> adijo
<BotaniCar|2> Nda, zaista trosi manje struje 
<Mmike> Vigour: u taj nuc moram sam turnit disk i memoriu, right?
 * BotaniCar|2 lolne
<BotaniCar|2> Ahahahaha: https://prod.ceidg.gov.pl/CEIDG/ceidg.public.ui/SearchDetails.aspx?Id=e82735cd-bc2b-4ac0-8bac-a1dc54d8c013
<vileni> Mmike: da
<vileni> mislim da cak i ovaj jeftini ima vtx
<vileni> a i3/5 moze 16gb rama
<vileni> onaj orange box je baziran na tome
<Mmike> da, skupo mi to
<vileni> http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/jumpstart-training
<vileni> imas i kombinaciju sa itx plocama, q1900
<Mmike> ae
<vileni> oko 500kn ploca
<Mmike> al' je i dalje jeftiniji polovni server :)
<vileni> dodas ram, kuciste i napajanje po zelji
<vileni> je, ali buka, velicina i struja
<vileni> buka kao najvazniji razlog
<vileni> da imam neku garazu i ja bi skupljao servere :)
<jelly> vileni: nemoj, samo skupljaju prasinu
<Mmike> vileni: yup, buka je gadna
<Mmike> zato i nemam tak nest jos :)
<Mmike> to kad se preselim u kucerdetinu
<Mmike> onda cu u podrumu imat svoj cloud :)
<vileni> ]pa da, ja sad nw poslu imam dovoljno hardvera da ne mo4am doma to
<vileni> ali to ne znaci da ne razmisljam o tome svako toliko :)
<Mmike> natural born geek
<Mmike> pre dobro, popravili su na poslu nas cloud, i radi k'o veliki i sad mogu cuda :)
<vileni> ja sad crtam mrezu, tako da ne gledam servere uopce 
<Mmike> sysadmin pitanje: apache kistra, servira pretezno static content, par wordpressova, al' nish znacajno. Oko 250 vhostova na stroju, stroj ima 2 i7 xeona (16 logickih jezgri) i 12 gigi rama. Apache ima serverlimit 200, i svako tolko se isti dosegne, load na stroju ode na 50+, iowait naraste.... onda mudri sistemac 2-3 puta restarta, i sve radi ok, opet, neko vrijeme.
<Mmike> Kako biste pristupili analizi i eventualnom tjunanju/
<vileni> posto sam promijenio 50% toga u odnosu na stari dijagram, vrijeme je da dokumentiram
<jelly> Mmike: koji worker?
<jelly> wordpress znaci php, koji php api?
<Mmike> mpm-worker
<Mmike> ak si to mislijo
<jelly> da
<Mmike> php je libmodphp
<Mmike> al' malo tog phpa ima, irelevant je
<jelly> ne znam sta je libmodphp
<jelly> mod_php?
<Mmike> pretezito 90% servirijade je static html/css
<Mmike> libapache2-mod-php5, da
<Mmike> apache doduse ima svu silu sranja, od mod securityja, proxyja, rewritea, drkara, petara, ....
<jelly> kak to vrtite na mpm-workeru?  Hrpa php modula nije thread-safe
<Mmike> jelly: irelevant for this discussion :)
<jelly> ok, ak je irrelevant onda se necu petljat
<Mmike> ok, correction
<Mmike> nema PHPa na stroju :)
<jelly> a wordpress radi na zrak? :-)
<Mmike> nema nit wordpressa - staticki HTML
<jelly> onda dignes limite i gotovo
<Mmike> btw, kak ti vrtis php kroz apache? mpm-prefork?
<jelly> fcgid
<BotaniCar|2> Gle sad kad se ispravi, "server ima samo jedan celeron iz '45" :) 
<Mmike> da, to je ok
<jelly> na prastarim instalacijama je apache prefork, da
<Mmike> iako nginx+phpfpm kika ass
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> jelly: wrong. dinges li server limit samo si jos vise uzjebo sstroj
<jelly> Mmike: bullshit, ta masina mora moc odradit bar 2k apache djece
<Mmike> svaki apache proces uzme oko 100 megi
<weshmashian> Mmike: nego, ti to uzimas probleme iz prakse tu? :)
<jelly> Mmike: koliki su limiti za svaki proces?
<Mmike> kad ih se nakoti 200, ode memorija i ono sto si imo u cachetu vise nemas
<Mmike> pa diskovi popizde
<Mmike> krucijalno je bilo uociti da je iowait ogroman
<jelly> mozda ih precesto ubijate ili imaju premalo threadova svaki
<Mmike> spuistis serverlimit na 70, i stroj prede
<Mmike> weshmashian:  :) :) u biti ne, frend imao bed pa se cudio kak sta ovo ono :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: posalji ga ti nama na jedno 6mj :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: ili mu tjuniraj i naplati =)
<Mmike> bas pricam okolo ljudima
<jelly> Mmike: a koji je ThreadLimit?
<Mmike> ak osh naucit , odi u crossvaliju
<Mmike> nesh bas neznam kakvu paru imat, al' ces naucit cuda
<jelly> Mmike: http://paste.debian.net/128103/
<jelly> Mmike: ta masina ima 8GB memorije i stari 4core E5430
<Mmike>     MaxRequestsPerChild 100
<Mmike> to je varanje :)
<jelly> ?
<BotaniCar|2> Pfft :)
<Mmike> jelly: kol'ko vhostova servira masina?
<jelly> Mmike: *.net.hr
<weshmashian> a keepalive, a ovo, a ono? :)
<Mmike> jelly: pa... onda je vrlo lako ubit masinu :)
<jelly> Mmike: pa probaj je ubit
<jelly> da te vidim
<Mmike> as it's against the law, ne bi
<Mmike> al' mozemo slozit testnu okolinu pa probat
<weshmashian> eto, jelly klonira stroj a ti opleti :)
<jelly> ak je bandic i serverina vise ne ubiju, ne znam
<Mmike> weshmashian: a ti ces, po obicaju, jest kokice :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: ofc!
<jelly> Mmike: nekak sumnjam da imas vise hitova na dan od tog hipotetskog primjera ;-)
<Mmike> jelly: mosh pastebinat nekud apache2ctl status?
<jelly> naravno, ovo je stvarno statika a ne "casna rijec nemamo php"
<weshmashian> nu dobro, i dobro slozena appsa tu pomaze, da bas nije neki srot zadnji
<jelly> ok, sad ima i neki mysql
<Mmike> kak to cloudops rjesava: juju add-unit apache-nethr -n 10
<Mmike> i vozi misko :)
<Mmike> kakvo tjuniranje, kakvi bakraci, daj jos virtualki i deri :)
<BotaniCar|2> Ispija ti cloud pamet :) 
<Mmike> gori od ivoksa cu postat u preachanju toga, znam
<jelly> Mmike: to je ok ak imas $$$ za 50 virtualki, i ak neko sjedi tamo da ih uklika po potrebi
<Mmike> chrome na laptopu mi nece index.hr otvorit :)
<BotaniCar|2> Ima da slozim skriptu koja ce iz logovas cupati tvoje donedavne "cloud smrdi" izjave i floodati te njima svaki put kad spomenes oblake :) 
<jelly> Mmike: status mi izgleda previse korisno, ne bi ti ga dao sam tak
<Mmike> jelly: ovo je openstack/juju preachanje - nema ih tko klikat, kad si reko 'juju add-unit' onda ti juju sam provisiona virtualke, nakelji apache gore, slozi loadbalancere, slozi pristup bazi s njih, sve napravi
<Mmike> jelly: stavi ga na onetimeurl.com i posalji mi url na privmsg
<weshmashian> to mi zvuci ko upgradeana verzija bacanja hardvera na problem :)
<Mmike> weshmashian: indeed :) a cloud-way :)
<jelly> Mmike: ne bi ga TEBI dao sam tak 
<BotaniCar|2> sad ce samo Mmike i jelly znati koliko ljudi trazi Bandica po indexu :) 
<Mmike> jelly: aha :)
<weshmashian> jelly: daj meni! necu dalje slat :D
<Mmike> jelly: all good
<jelly> ipak je to customer a ne nasa prcija
<Mmike> yup, yup
<jelly> also, to je jedna od 4 mashine, ali sve radi i kad se ostavi samo jedna
<Mmike> osim kad dodje peak pa se svih 300 workera pokrene
<Mmike> kol'ko ih imas aktivno sad na toj jednoj masini?
<Mmike> weshmashian: aj ti daj usporedbu, recimo, ded630, kol'ko ih on ima? (jel' je to gregovo jos?) 
<Mmike> thaijoop ili kako vec
<Mmike> jebote, neke te gadarije necu nikad zaboravit
<jelly> snijeg na Sljemenu
<weshmashian> Mmike: ma daj, to je takav srot od masine da me sve sram
<jelly> Mmike: zas je bitno koliko workera ima?  Ima cca 400 requestova u sekundi, i 2k threadova aktivno, porazbacanih po X workera (ne pise u statusu)
<jelly> load average: 1.35, 0.99, 1.08
<Mmike> jesu otvorili cestu sljemensku?
<Mmike> ne radi mi chrome i index.hr
<Mmike> zavjera!
<jelly> Meni Radi™
<Mmike> pita kolega kolegu kak da nesto, veli kolega eto sam blog pisao nedavno o tome, i da url: http://blog.csdn.net/quqi99/article/details/18799877
<jelly> hehe
<Mmike> porezao sam se
<Mmike> i boli me
<jelly> ooh, keepalived i vrrp, sounds relevant to my interests
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: imas PreDpreDobru optiku :) Sad skicnem kroz prozor, ne vidim ni SLjeme, kamoli snijeg 
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: kolega kojem vidim monitor pokazivao slike
<jelly> http://kuvaton.com/kuvei/putin_3.jpg
<jelly> (neidentificirani ploveci objekt u svedskim vodama)
<SilverSpace> išššš
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/na-podrucju-gorskog-kotara-pao-je-prvi-jesenski-snijeg/1230002/
<infy-> o/
<SilverSpace> ping pong
<SilverSpace> Jeste li čuli za jogazam?
<jelly> SilverSpace: jel to ima za android
<SilverSpace> no
<BotaniCar|2> ubio sam se od skriptiranja za nagios, treba kome od vas kaj, dok su mi prsti jos vruci ? :) 
<SilverSpace> znas da treba uvijek 
<BotaniCar|2> Nisam mislio jel ti treba u ducan otici po nekaj ! :) 
<obruT> linux je ionako smece
<obruT> kak sam to ovdje uspio napisat :)
<BotaniCar|2> Kao da je bitno di si napisao, bitno da to mislis :) 
<BotaniCar|2> http://jebo.me/pas/3@raw
<SilverSpace> obruT: pa ti to svako malo ovdje izlanes 
<SilverSpace> obruT: pa ti to svako malo ovdje izlanes :)
<obruT> pa ja to i mislim :)
<SilverSpace> pih 
<obruT> linux je smece, ali koliko toliko upotrebljivo smece
<SilverSpace> a ne ne nema sad izvlacenja 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> snimili smo te 
<obruT> pa to je snimljeno vec nebrojeno puta :)
<BotaniCar|2> ( i potvrdjeno u praksi, jel ) :) 
<SilverSpace> eto gledam o klincima i kazu da je razvoj do trece godine najbitniji 
<SilverSpace> najveci im je stres izmedu 3-4 godine 
<SilverSpace> i kaze neka ljepa teta da dude varalice ctete djeci jer ne razvijaju sva osjetila 
<BotaniCar|2> kaj si i ti trudan ? Ukua, nemam za krstitke :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: gledam mlade mame bik jedan 
 * BotaniCar|2 se opali po chelu
<BotaniCar|2> ahh, kaj ides napumpat koju, da ti ne pobegne ? :D
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/madarska-priprema-porez-internet/137023.aspx
<SilverSpace> naravno da treba porez na internet 
<BotaniCar|2> kaj to vec ne placamo u N oblika ? 
<BotaniCar|2> mislim, ISPovi, ne mi 
<Mmike> hubba bubba
<BotaniCar|2> mala ti je truba
<BotaniCar|2> svejedno si guba :*
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: tko bi znao tko kaj placa 
<SilverSpace> pitaj bandica on zna 
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: ISPovi sigurno placaju porez na dobit, a mi PDV na racune, i cemu sad 3ci porez ? Tak da ISPovi prestanu ulagati u infrastrukturu/nama dignu cijene ? 
<SilverSpace> a je porez na porez 
<obruT> i da ze zaposlenicima u ISP-jevima digne placa ! :)
<SilverSpace> ovo nije porez nego harac
<SilverSpace> to svakako gdje treba potpisati
<SilverSpace> hr uvozi samo 40% plina a nafte 85%
<SilverSpace> mi da i imamo plina i nafte u podzemlju ne bi mogli to iskoristit jer nemamo novce za razvoj
<BotaniCar|2> Imaju testnu, edu i ( kod sebe lokalno) staging instancu, on migracijski scenario zeli testirati na produkciji :) 
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: na xnetu su :) 
<jelly> damn
<BotaniCar|2> Sad ga zovem, isprica mi se i ( tu sam popizdio) cujem da mu nije jasno zakaj se ispricava, ali eto - ispricao se. Taj isti mulac je okinuo poweroff na jednom serveru dok sam ja bio na edukaciji s koje nisam imao nacina ponovno upaliti tu kantu :) 
<BotaniCar|2> I onda imamo 300k nezaposlenih , a takvi rade :) 
<SilverSpace> gledam danas prvasica nosi mobitel u skolu 
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno ima bistre roditelje 
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: da trazis, vjerojatno ne bi nasao kompetentnu zamnjenu za onu lovu za koju taj ipak hoce radit
<BotaniCar|2> Ja uredno u slanoj sobi vidjam 2-3 godisnjake uvucene u tablet/smartfoun .. 
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: igrom slucaja znam za koliko ga njegova firma prodaje, znam da nje relacija s placom, ali para koju dobiju za njega je nemala 
<BotaniCar|2> s/prodaje/renta/
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: a to je vendor?  eh
<BotaniCar|2> I, bed je kaj je ful bistar covo, ali ga taaak zabole :) 
<jelly> nemas sta pricat s njim onda, nazoves mu sefa i jebes mater, pogotovo sto nije prvi put
<Mmike> weshmashian: ping
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: jedino je problem ak je to vendor sa povlastenom pozicijom, koji se uguzio preko veze i koliko god bili sposobni ili ne nemres ih se rijesit..
<jelly> PRICAM HIPOTETSKI
 * jelly cries
 * BotaniCar|2 cries
<BotaniCar|2> ne sam da se uguzio prek veze,nego su/je i nama veza za nekaj drugo :) OCHAJ ! 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Qa6QXBxxWw
<datase> YouTube: McDonalds serveren op een Foodbeurs? - 0:03:36 - 994,735 views - 3167 likes / 196 dislikes
<SilverSpace> kodi je u modi 
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NidxcriEkA jesam ovo vec pejstao
<datase> YouTube: Sanja & Sloba // Delta Project // 01 // Good Morning Delta - 0:05:21 - 3,447 views - 40 likes / 2 dislikes
<Vlado9A3CY> vecer :)
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/felix?close_url=/
<SilverSpace> prejako 
<igcek> decki... kak bi mogo startati neku skriptu preko php a da ta skripta vrti neki mp3?
<SilverSpace> kaj ce ti to 
<Mmike> pa ja cu poludit
<Mmike> nemrem disejblat suspendanje u lubuntuu kad zatvorim poklopac na laptopu
<SilverSpace> ma da kak
<igcek> ej... imam jednu super glupost za napravit... al mi malo fani
<igcek> fali*
<igcek> mislim, da je problem u procesu... treba ga nekak odvojit u drugi shell il nešto
<igcek> jer php postoji samo sekund dok  zlouda stranicu
<infy-> igcek: exec, system, passthru ?
<infy-> Jako nesigurno takoreći ali to je jedini način čini mi se
<Mmike> lubuntu
<Mmike> systemd
<Mmike> so broken
<Mmike> napatio se da natjeram laptop da se ne suspenda kad closeam lid
#ubuntu-hr 2014-10-23
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<calmpitbull> gen
<calmpitbull> morgen
<BotaniCar> jutro, junaci, pomoz Bo(n)g
<calmpitbull> kava?
<BotaniCar> jelly: Sanja & Sloba su izvrsni !
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: si videl ovo: http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/do-it-yourself/edison.html 
<BotaniCar> moj INTEL <3 :) 
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: zanimljivo nisam vidio arduino sa intelom 
<BotaniCar> Ovo je full novo, sad kad se i INTEL bacil u te vode, mozda i ja kupim jedan 
<SilverSpace> ima sa openwrt
<SilverSpace> http://arduino.cc/en/Main/ArduinoBoardTre
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ovo je prava stvar http://is.gd/5Pzz0N
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Je je, tolio je heben da ni marketinske materijale nisu spellcheckali ( "R1 is the dual core Android 4.2 product which more better than Linux product." )
<BotaniCar> Nije intel, android je, i'll pass
<SilverSpace> tikva od 630kg :)
<BotaniCar> Opa , di ? Idemo kuhat' ! 
<SilverSpace> rekorder ovogodisnji u slavoniji
<SilverSpace> jebes intel 
<BotaniCar> To kazes samo zato jer su ti skupi :D
<SilverSpace> razocarao me sa ovim atomima 
<SilverSpace> iskreno da mi treba turbo stroj stavio bi intel :)
<BotaniCar> Ima tko gotovu (bash) skriptu koja bi racunala input u obliku 29, January 2019 i racunala koliko je to dana od danasnjeg datuma ?
<vileni> racunas koliko imas do penzije?
<BotaniCar> ma ne :) do isteka certifikata :) 
<vileni> certifikati istjecu??
<vileni> salim se
<vileni> :D
<BotaniCar> jedamput mi je certifikat iz servera iscurio u onaj visoki pod u sistem sali, namocio je sve kablove ! 
<vileni> mi imamo bazen ispod sistemske
<vileni> nitko ne shvaca ozbiljno ideju da napravimo trap door
<BotaniCar> To bi bilo malo teze za izvesti, i kostalo bi 
<vileni> za sve koji mi dodju sa "wireless mi ne radi"
<vileni> "kolega, produzite u sobu ravno"
<markosejic> d jutro
<obruT> BotaniCar: padaju mi dosta grozne ideje kako napraviti tu bash skriptu :)
<BotaniCar> ima stack overflow nesto :)
<obruT> BotaniCar: jednom sam iz zajebancije radio skriptu koja ispisuje nesto iz kalendara, ne sjecam se tocno sto, vjerojatno koji je danas dan ili nesto ... uglavnom, koristio sam i dd :)
<BotaniCar> volim inventivne ljude :) 
<obruT> uglavnom, isao sam ju zakomplicirati do besvijesti s hrpu nepotrenih stvari :)
<SilverSpace> ides na likovnu radionici? Jel to obavezno? Nije. Onda neću.
<BotaniCar> za_sad_neiskoristeni featuri nisu bespotrebne stvari, samo su useri bedaci koji nikaj ne cijene :9
<obruT> SilverSpace: netjak ?
<SilverSpace> da
<obruT> jel ima interesa za bilo cim ?
<obruT> cini mi se, gledajuci djecu poznanika, da su djeca totalno nezainteresirana za nista
<SilverSpace> za spot ne ali za dokumentarce na tv i u muzejima bi bio po citavi dan 
<BotaniCar> krivim poznanike. Ja svoje dijete nisam jos nikad ( osim u shali) cuo da kaze "dosadno mi je", mali nema vremena ni pishat koliko ima posla da sve pogleda/razgleda :)
<SilverSpace> spot/sport
<SilverSpace> ovaj moj netjak stalno bi negdje isao samo da nije doma 
<markosejic> moj netjak je stalno visio kod susjeda automehanicara
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> i brije da bi bio speolog od malena 
<SilverSpace> to moze gledat dan i noc 
<SilverSpace> bili su nedavno na nekom sajmu i bili speolozi nije se dao od njih 
<SilverSpace> sto pitanja 
<BotaniCar> speleolozi su luda ekipa 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=4T8knUdniJI # ja bi isho rejvat
<datase`> YouTube: Josh Wink - Talking To You (Original Mix) - 0:08:50 - 11,206 views - 151 likes / 0 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Mmike: !!! Idemo anva ? Ce te pusti zenska tvoja ?
<SilverSpace> kad ga pitas kaj je najvaznije kaze Pamet 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: fora je kaj se meni to vise neda :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: rostiljcic, da se meso cvrlji, a ja sjedim i pijuckam gemist ili pivicu, to moze :)
<Mmike> djipanje u mraku, nekak... neda mi se vise :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nije se ni meni dalo nakon pauze od 100 godina, nije mi se dalo ni zato kaj bum drugi dan glup djetetu. I onda odem i bude jebeno. Drugi dan je pokora, da. 
<BotaniCar> deda Mmike, idem ja Tihanu zvat, ona je bar lepa za gledat' :P
<SilverSpace> http://www.livecamcroatia.com/kamere/zagrebacka-zupanija/sljeme-vidikovac-najvisi-vrh-zagrebacke-gore-web-kamera/
<SilverSpace> bas ne radi 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ako ti je bas sila gledati kak se na sljemenu ne vidi prst pred nosom, bum ja stavil kameru na terasu ili slikao mobitelom :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: mnje
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> mozda kad ce dete imat god/dve vise neg sad i odspavat CIJELU NOC U KOMADU BAR TJEDAN DANA ZA REDOM
<Mmike> ovak mi se fakat neda
<markosejic> ja odavdje vidim da je gore magla
<SilverSpace> kazu upada 
<SilverSpace> bijelo dzubre
<BotaniCar> Mmike: detetovo spavanje ti ne bu nikakav bed ako dodjes zdrobljen doma, bed je kad skuzis kak si glup od noci prije, a on te gleda tim pametnim okicama i ocekuje da ti nekaj.. a tebi se neeedaaaa :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: https://scontent-b-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/1010462_10204195522400137_4408736453389805156_n.jpg?oh=533afa4960c7cd1545076e34fadd0be9&oe=54F26F72
<SilverSpace> ovaj novi dr. who mi je malo retardiran
<calmpitbull> ma ja ga uopce ne gledam
<calmpitbull> jer nije kao onaj stari
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nah, neda mi se to. Dve pive ak navecer popijem bed mi je ujutro, a zamisli da dodjem u 6 ujutro rasiren sav. A ovaj me gleda, jer je budan od pol 6 :)
<BotaniCar> dajte torrente !!
<Mmike> BotaniCar:  ti si reko da imas bumbe?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: da, to kuzim 100%
<BotaniCar> Mmike: bumbi imam mozda 2 epizode, imam parsto gigi drugih crtica, nisu agresivni i u svima lijepo pricaju
<SilverSpace> mislim ovaj iz 7 sezone 
<SilverSpace> ali tara je će će 
<Mmike> oho
<Mmike> pa danas utopic izlazi
<markosejic> subuntu
<markosejic> ubuntuđ
<markosejic> probao sam betu nije radila lose
<markosejic> samo ne sviđa mi se unity
<SilverSpace> radi super 
<markosejic> jos je moj laptop star 6-7 godina i ima 1 gb rama
<SilverSpace> kaj imas protiv unity
<SilverSpace> super je :)
<markosejic> meni nije bas sjeo
<markosejic> nekako je nespretan
<vileni> i3wm ftw
<SilverSpace> fakat danas izlazi 
<markosejic> hm nije lts s
<vileni> obicno su .04 lts?
<markosejic> zasto instalirati kada nije lts bezveze
<vileni> zato sto za desktop nije bitno?
<markosejic> ja sam na linux install festu  probao 14.10 i na karaju sam pokrenuo svoj lMDE mate
<markosejic> kraju
<BotaniCar> znao sam da je super na installfestekima, ali da ima sexa .. 
<markosejic> tipfeler
<markosejic> kad zurim
<BotaniCar> je, je
<markosejic> cudili su se kako dobro radi LMDE
<markosejic> skidam 14.04.1 da vidim koliko rama trosi
<SilverSpace> 786 MB is upgradea 
<markosejic> ima jedan kod sefa netbook pa da vidim sta na njega ubaciti
<SilverSpace> meni radi super 14.10 cak je i atom prodisao 
<markosejic> asus ee 900 bio je xp na njemu koji je koma
<SilverSpace> definitivno je bolji unity 
<markosejic> imam i puppy tahr za rezervu
<markosejic> na bazi trusty a
<markosejic> radi ko petard
<markosejic> petarda koristi 90 mb rama
<markosejic> sinoc na njemu igrao psx na emulatoru
<BotaniCar> markosejic: koji je dobar PS emulator, i jel podrzava igre za sve plejke ?
<markosejic> epsxe 1.9 nabavio si bios od ps one
<BotaniCar> mogu s tim emulirati PS3/4 ?
<markosejic> ne ovo je samo za ps1
<BotaniCar> ima nekaj univerzalno ? 
<markosejic> http://playstation3emulator.net/
<BotaniCar> to je za windowse
<BotaniCar> si probao ovo mozda: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RPCS3 ? 
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<BotaniCar> o/
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: dan i tebi dobar
<Vlado9A3CY> ahoj SilverSpace ;)
<SilverSpace> kad mi treba duzi kabel onda samo kratke nadem 
<SilverSpace> a kad mi treba kratki onda duge nadem 
<SilverSpace> bemti zakon 
<BotaniCar> http://www.glas-koncila.hr/index.php?option=com_php&Itemid=41&news_ID=19508 # tu se prica o projektiam koji nam mogu donijeti neslucen novac, a tri nasa pozvana ministra se ne pojave .. upucat ih treba
<markosejic> to ti je po murphy evom zakonu
<BotaniCar> [...] ta pruga osigurava fiksni godišnji porast BDP oko 4-6% i otvaranje oko 150.000 novih radnih mjesta. [...] , ne upucat, spaliti 
<vileni> 150000 radnih mjesta?
<BotaniCar> Ne zvuci pretjerano: izgradnja pruge, morskog terminala, mreze lovnih kontinentalnih kanala, brijem da bi bilo posla za za**at se
<BotaniCar> *plovnih
<vileni> za 150k radnih mjesta moras osnovati jos jednu drzavu
<vileni> i pripadajucu birokraciju
<BotaniCar> ? Zakaj ? Mislim, necu ulaziti u rasdpravu, moram izguglati projektnu dokumentaciju, ali meni ne zvuci nevjerojatno. Dvojim da bi za svih 150k to bio stalni posao, ali .. halo, 150k ljudi koji prime bar jedan mjesec placu su vise nego su svi politicari do sad u 25 godina dali 
<SilverSpace> to je samo novih 150 000 a toliko bi jos sadasnjih radilo vise 
<BotaniCar> cuj, odrezimo jednu nulu, moze ? Nek 15k ljudi radi, to je manji grad. I racunaj da svaki od njih hrani obitelj, znaci da bi zbrinuli 45k ljudi .. 
<BotaniCar> A ne treba ulagati, EU to treba i spremna je platiti ! 
<vileni> 15k moze
<BotaniCar> ma, neka je 15 ljudi, nemojmo se zamarati brojevima, bitan je stav - ministri NISU DOSLI 
<vileni> ali 150k, jednim projektom, dajte toga covjeka za predsjednika :)
<BotaniCar> pa, kaj su radili ?
<BotaniCar> vileni: aj citaj opet, covo iz intervjua je samo projektant. 
<vileni> pa koliko sam ja citao, projekt je kroz vise zemalja
<vileni> i nisam vidio gdje tocno pise broj zaposlenih
<BotaniCar> Je, ali pocetak je kod nas - luka rijeka. 
<vileni> pa dobro, ali ako je 150k zaposlenih, nisu svi kod nas, i realno, nebi ti ni nasao toliko ljudi koji bi htjeli raditi
<BotaniCar> kaj se broja tice, CTRL+F i trazi ovo kaj sam pejstao iznad
<vileni> mozda imamo 300k nezaposlenih, ali nemamo 300k ljudi koji zele raditi
<BotaniCar> vileni: boli me kita, trenutno zelim javnu lomacu ova tri debila koji nisu nasli za shodno da bar odu cuti o cemu je rijec. 
<BotaniCar> I, 150k i 4% BDP-a je samo kod nas, projekt je OGROMAN
<vileni> ogroman je i ovaj projekt koji se bavi sustavnim unistavanjem svega sto vrijedi tu
<BotaniCar> Je, i tom projektu dobro ide :) 
<vileni> da
<vileni> tamo se svi uredno pojave
<vileni> ocito se preklapa satnica sa ovim korisnim projektima
<BotaniCar> :) 
<Mmike> vileni: kak smo danas, bumo ramstekali kakvu ribu? :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: glas koncila?
<Mmike> to k'o da si linkao clanak sa microsoft.com u kojem pise kaj u ubuntuu ne valja.
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kakve to veze ima di je ako covjek kaze ka je i u druge novine nemre doci 
<Mmike> pa kredibilitet
<SilverSpace> glas koncila ima krebilitet i vise nego ti mislis 
<SilverSpace> jebemti u ovom xbmc mi se svako malo raspane baza 
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/355866/Josipovic-prigrlio-Milanovicevu-suparnicu-Zeljku-Antunovic.html
<SilverSpace> ovaj je puko ko kokica 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kak to mislis - ima kredibiliteta?
<Mmike> ima i microsoft kredibiliteta
<Mmike> ja sam odusevljen xbmcom
<Mmike> toliko vremena sam bio u mraku
<BotaniCar> Mmike: o kakvom ti kredibilitetu pricas ? Ovo su mediji, mozes biti nasmrt kredibilan pa za tebe svejedno nikad nitko nece cuti ili te vidjeti na dnevniku :) 
<BotaniCar> sadrzaj, ne forma, jel tak ?:D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: vidis a nisi ni jednu desetinu tog od xbmca otkrio 
<SilverSpace> glas koncila se citao i u jugi i sad se cita vise nego ti mislis i od bilo kojih dnevnih novina 
<Mmike> jasta da se cita
<Mmike> cita se i 24sata
<BotaniCar> Necu napominjati da su imali izvrsne krizaljke :) 
<Mmike> a bogme i jutarnji
<BotaniCar> nego, Mmike, si bacio oko na clanak ili si stao na "glas koncila" ? :) 
<Mmike> koji clanak?
<Mmike> stao na glas koncila
<SilverSpace> eto :)
<Mmike> previse sranja sam tamo citao u zadnjih x godina da bih imao zelju gubit vrijeme na to sad
<Mmike> velim, k'o jutarnji
<BotaniCar> Cudi me to od tebe, gradis se objektivan 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: 'a waste of time' 
<Mmike> pricali smo o tome vec
<Mmike> ak 10 puta odem gore i procitam smece
<Mmike> slijedeci put kad mi das link na to, necu citat
<Mmike> jer sam previse puta procitao smece
<BotaniCar> jesmo, i i dalje sam stava da za mnoge stvari ne znas da li su timewaste ili ne dok ne testiras. 
<Mmike> da, al' moram imat neki filter
<Mmike> jer inace gubim vrijeme
<BotaniCar> ti si svoj filter, necu ti ja biti
<Mmike> al' aj, eto
<Mmike> s obzirom da ste me popljiuvali, idme procitat
<BotaniCar> Kaj bi te pljuvali, pricamo 
<SilverSpace> Milan Bandić i iz Remetinca aktivan na Facebooku: Što je danas napisao?
<SilverSpace> lol
<markosejic> d dan opet
<SilverSpace> kisa opet
<markosejic> da ja sam do maloprije bio vani
<Mmike> SilverSpace: BotaniCar: i stand corrected
<Mmike> iako me bode 'peta kolona u oci' ima smsla sto lik prica
<Mmike> sad, ne poznam detalje oko toga pa nemrem rec 'to je to' ili ne
<Mmike> al' definitivno nije sranje clanak
<markosejic> ubuntu 14.04.1 325.9 mb rama koristi
<BotaniCar> Ta, zar sam ja IKAD linkao neki proljev ? 
<Mmike> osim ta 'peta kolona', nije mi bas jasna ta frustracija :)
 * BotaniCar se sam isprati van
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nisi ti, al' SilverSpaceu se zna desit :)
<BotaniCar> Znam da me nekaj trebas cim si propustio ovako serviranu priliku :) 
<BotaniCar> Ajde, reci, kad ides u Tuhelj s Tihanom, i na koliko dana cu dobiti Luku ? :) 
<BotaniCar> return code 1 je POSIX za "odjebi, majmune" , jeld' ? 
<BotaniCar> Jebenti centos i sve umosklepine bez smislenog sysloga
<BotaniCar> moram zavrtiti "journalctl" , pa mi on zmiksa iz secure, messages i auth loga sve .. 
<Mmike> tuhelj
<Mmike> tihana?
<Mmike> kaj? :)
<markosejic> Vatrogasci Cesta za tuhelj
<BotaniCar> Grebem se da mi rentas malog na par dana , a zenu pocastis welnessom, ne moras bas u Tuhelj, ali bi morao s Tihanom ( ako pristanes ) :) 
<BotaniCar> a.k.a. idi mu radi brata nekam :)
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/JpyiwCE
<SilverSpace> Međunarodnog olimpijskog odbora (MOO) donio je prijevremennu odluku kojom se Kosovo prima u privremeno članstvo
<BotaniCar> jelly: kak si one srbede ( Delta) nasao ?  Izvrsni su 
<jelly> teško
<BotaniCar> +1
<markosejic> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzpZQk3rsKA
 * BotaniCar 'akne jellyev youtube account samo da vidi search history patterne
<datase`> YouTube: Vatrogasci - Cesta za Tuhelj - 0:03:28 - 106,696 views - 256 likes / 3 dislikes
<jelly> zadnji put čuo to prije 25 godina na noćnom programu 
<markosejic> kad spominje tuhelj
<jelly> BotaniCar: hm ček, možda je bilo i s neke ex-yu kompilacije
<markosejic> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjod-5vL2ZQ
<datase`> YouTube: Vatrogasci - Rokenrol star - 0:03:31 - 199,765 views - 399 likes / 4 dislikes
<Mmike> when all you have is corosync/pacemaker everything else needs to be HA...
<BotaniCar> opet neki cloud-talk :) 
<markosejic> neki dan gledao zadnju epizodu simpsona
<markosejic> pre jaka je
<SilverSpace> markosejic: ja te simpson ne mogu provarit 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: a futuramu?
<Mmike> meni futurama zakon
<SilverSpace> sve mi je to isto 
 * Mmike looks
<markosejic> futurama pogledao sve epizode
<markosejic> treehose of horror xxv
<Mmike> SilverSpace: aj pogledaj ovo, plz, ispod 5 minuta traje, pa mi reci kak ti se cini: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9Aj7W3g1qo
<datase`> YouTube: Why Michelangelo Didn't Paint the Last Supper - 0:04:04 - 46,666 views - 232 likes / 5 dislikes
<markosejic> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Zyv6YHR_UE
<datase`> YouTube: MONTY PYTHON'S THE  LIFE OF BRIAN (  biggus dickus - 0:04:34 - 153,368 views - 532 likes / 12 dislikes
<vileni> Mmike: e jebiga, mi ranije na rucak isli :) i nije ti petak jos
<Mmike> markosejic: LOL
<jelly> BotaniCar: tu ima par meni totalno opskurnih stvari http://norient.com/blog/ex-yu-electronic-music/
<SilverSpace> http://folder.dnevnik.hr/vic/kokosovo-mlijeko/
<SilverSpace> Bandić više sliči Fikretu Abdiću nego Ivi Sanaderu
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQzXZLA2rYM
<datase`> YouTube: Zabranjeno Pušenje - Pklatovi (1. Dio) - 0:03:23 - 10,761 views - 42 likes / 1 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Ako imam User1 i User2 , gdje je Useru2 dodana sekundarna grupa User1 , kaj ne bi User2 morao moci browsati /home/nekaj/ usera1 ?
<BotaniCar> ( nemam ACLove )
<SilverSpace> lol Mislim da je hapšenje Bandića u vezi s izbijanjem epidemije ebole u Africi. Cilj je da se manje piše o eboli, a više o Bandiću.
<spawn> d dan
<SilverSpace> ha
<BotaniCar> [14:42:57] <Windy> i think i once saw a video tutorial for nmap presented by a topless woman
<BotaniCar> hooray 4 education !
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :)
<markosejic> d dan
<igcek> @ infy... ne radi... probaj preko vlc-ja il nečeg startat jednu pjesmu da vidiš
<markosejic> hm ubuntu 14.04.1 325.9 mb rama u idle
<SilverSpace> 3.16.0-23
<weshmashian> mornin'
<markosejic> jutro
<markosejic> dobro jutro radni narode crne gore podne je
<SilverSpace> na krovu tj. terasi na zgradi zastopao se odvod i bio je bazen 20cm dubine vode 
<markosejic> milina
<SilverSpace> skupili se njih pet i ne mogu otstopati malo pode pa stane 
<SilverSpace> gurali sajlu i neznam sto 
<SilverSpace> ja doso sa bocom od litrene kokakole i za par sekundi otstopao 
<SilverSpace> i sad se svi cude 
<markosejic> tko zna zna
<jelly> i mentosom? :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> nije trebao 
<SilverSpace> cjev je taman toliko siroka da boca stane unutra 
<jelly> a sta je bilo unutra, golub, pacov?
<SilverSpace> i par puta sa njom pokrenuo ko sa onomm gumom za otstopavanje 
<SilverSpace> ne znam vjerojatno se na koljenu nesto nakupilo 
<markosejic> ma uvijek se nakupi
<SilverSpace> trebalo je samo pritiskom to izbit da krene 
<SilverSpace> kad je krenulo uzbuna nastala 
<SilverSpace> u kupaonicama se cuo huk vode 
<SilverSpace> preplasili se ljudi svi izasli na stepenice 
<jelly> kad majstori to krenu s kompresorom oce instalacije potrgat, ova boca kole je vjerojatno taman
<markosejic> da taman je tlak
<SilverSpace> jelly: jebi ga da sam se sjetio mentosa ispalo bi jos bolje :)
<markosejic> to bo bilo jos jace
<SilverSpace> ili bi ja dobio po zubima :)
<SilverSpace> povratni tlak 
<SilverSpace> prije par godina je bila 70 cm dubine dok se nije prelila preko tri stepenice 
<SilverSpace> u hodnik
<SilverSpace> nitko nije skuzio 
<SilverSpace> bazen od 200 kvadrata 
<jelly> izvrsno odrzavanje (ali i dobra hidroizolacija!)
<SilverSpace> deset godina nam je drzala izolacija 
<SilverSpace> da nikom nije procurilo u stan 
<SilverSpace> taman negdje par godina kako smo je zamjenili 
<SilverSpace> pa je drzala 
<jelly> kak nisi vec stavio gore senzor za vodu neki
<SilverSpace> da nema tih vrata doslo bi do vrza zida 
<SilverSpace> jebi ga ne dogodi se cesto 
<SilverSpace> cista je terasa 
<SilverSpace> sad bi trebali novu izolaciju tj. vec je majstor i naden samo kaj nece sad vrijeme bit dobro
<SilverSpace> Što je vegetarijanac? Stara indijanska riječ za 'loš lovac'.
<markosejic> da
<SilverSpace> http://www.glasistre.hr/vijesti/pula_istra/u-rovinju-neobicna-plantaza---banana-477179
<SilverSpace> a jesmo u banani 
<markosejic> bas banana drzava
<SilverSpace> next Ubuntu release (15.04): Vivid Vervet
<SilverSpace> opet neki majmun
<jelly> Wazduhom Wombat
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> ne znam zivotinju na X
<obruT> xerces :)
<SilverSpace> xxx
<Mmike> tko ce objavu stavit?
<SilverSpace> ja vise ni ne znam koji mi je pass
<Mmike> pa imas 'zaboravio sam pasvord'
<jelly-home> otislo napajanje, platio identicno 159kn
#ubuntu-hr 2014-10-24
<VjetarSaSunca> Jutar
<calmpitbull> morgen
<BotaniCar|2> jutrofski
<BotaniCar|2> https://i.imgur.com/Bq4cTgz.mp4
<BotaniCar|2> #skinny_jeans_cops
<Spawn> d jutro
<markosejic> d day
<markosejic> d dan
<Mmike> apt-cacher-ng je malo glup
<Mmike> iako sam klijentu promijenio stvar, rekao da se spaja na de.archive.ubuntu.com, on i dalje ide na hr.
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: imas u planu kakav put u Kinu ? Trebam jos igracaka ! ( https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/1623558_564256197013270_4839457834716230211_n.jpg?oh=12a0f7cbd64725f2d5e74431af41be8d&oe=54B2E0C5&__gda__=1424952981_79ce375b62d37916a4a3ca17bb6e7e40 )
<Mmike> mater kako me ovo osakatilo sad sa serverom :/
<Mmike> mislim da cu ipak morati squid poceti koristiti :/
<BotaniCar|2> kaj si strgal na kakvom serveru , Mmike ? 
<BotaniCar|2> Daj da ti ja popravim! :) 
<Mmike> ne radi ubuntu-hr.org
<Mmike> valjda opet nestalo struje
<Mmike> a tamo je hrvacki mirror
<Mmike> a ja koristim apt-cacher na laptopu da mi virtualke ne skidaju svaki put pakete s mreze
<BotaniCar|2> Kaj nema ISKON ilinetko mirror, brijem da sam ja od tam vukao 
<Mmike> sad, bez obzira kaj sve virtualke imaju 'archive.ubuntu.com' u sources.list, apt-cacher, bez obzira, stvari skida sa hr.archive.ubuntu.com
<Mmike> valjda zato kaj je prvi put od tamo skupio, nemam pojma
<Mmike> sad kak ubuntu-hr ne radi, apt-cacher sere
<Mmike> tj, nece radit jer se nemre spojit na hr.acrhive...
<Mmike> pa sad radim bez apt-cachera
<Mmike> pa deploy 5-6 virtualki vise ne traje 2 minute nego 15
<Mmike> a lakse mi ovak debugirat charmove 
<Mmike> JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOJ ZIVOTE TUZAN LI SI
<BotaniCar|2> gledam, apt-cacher-ng ima prijavljenu finu kolicinu bugova ovaj mjesec :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2: daj url
<Mmike> meni inace apt-cacher radi vrlo vrlo VRLO solidno
<BotaniCar|2> launchpad
<Mmike> da, znam da je launchpad
<Mmike> daj url :)
<Mmike> koji sam konj
<Mmike> ostavio sam doma yubikey
<BotaniCar|2> Zgasil sam :) 
<Mmike> i ostavio sam doma mobitel
<Mmike> i sad se kurac mogu ulogirat
<Mmike> JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOJ DEBILU JADAN LI SI
<BotaniCar|2> cek, nemas alternativni login mehanizam, vec samo kljucevi/key ? 
<Mmike> ma ovo je 2fa
<BotaniCar|2> Amateru :D You had it coming
<Mmike> tu i tamo me trazi verifikaciju
<Mmike> i imam yubikey a mobitel je backup
<Mmike> imam i isprintane kodove za slucaj da izgubim oboje
<Mmike> al' sve mi je doma
<BotaniCar|2> e, jel tvoj youbikey jedan od onih "neo"; kaj mogu NFC-at mobitelu ? 
<Mmike> nop
<Mmike> kum ima takav
<Mmike> ovaj moj sam generira brojceke
<Mmike> to s nfcanjem na mobitelu je pre dobra stvar
<BotaniCar|2> Ovaj neo mi se cini pre brutalan, samo NFC-a identifikator i nikad nikaj drugo ne salje van
<Mmike> on cak ima onaj na koji mosh stavit privatni kljuc, i onda ga vise nikad nemosh procitat
<Mmike> mosh ga izresetirat i stavit novi kljuc, al' ovaj kljuc nemres izvuc van
<BotaniCar|2> da dad a, danas je nekaj o tome tipkao na FBu, brutalica
<Mmike> da, pre dobro
<BotaniCar|2> Brijem da cem zicam preduzece da mi kupi to 
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> taksi ce mi donjet i yubikey i mobitel :)
<BotaniCar|2> Ha !  Mudrice 
<Mmike> da :) i ja sam si bas nekak pametan sad ispo :)
<BotaniCar|2> Em stignes pivce ispit, em sve dolazi k tebi, hebeno
<Mmike> umjesto da izgubim sat vremena tamo/nazad, za pol sata mi ovo dodje sim
<Mmike> doduse, kostat ce me 50ak kuna, al' kad sam glup
<Mmike> tak da, nema pivice danas
<BotaniCar|2> https://i.imgur.com/CfulQH3.jpg
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<Vlado9A3CY> evo sunca, samo sto nije :D
<Mmike> Vlado9A3CY: kaj si se preselio na karibe? :)
<markosejic> da kada ti je sunce
<Vlado9A3CY> ma ne... moje nebo je uvijek plavo i suncano, to je kod mene :D
<Vlado9A3CY> sve do zalaska sunca ...
<Vlado9A3CY> i kod vas je tako, samo sto ne vidite tako dobro kao ja :D
<Mmike> ova uefa je farsa
<Mmike> kaznili su albance jer nisu htjeli nastaviti igrati utakmicu 
<BotaniCar|2> Vlado9A3CY: zovi me kad ces imati iducu berbu marihuane, vidim da valja :) 
<Mmike> Vlado9A3CY: jel' ti to neke acide imas doma pa uzivas, ili makar gljive neke cudne? :)
<Vlado9A3CY> hehe, moze ;)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2: lol :)
<Vlado9A3CY> a nene, linux je moja droga :)
<Vlado9A3CY> *ne ne :)
<Vlado9A3CY> odoh vidjet na fejs kaj ima novoga, da ne bi ove neke tzv drage zene isle zile rezat sto me nema :D ... brb ;)
<markosejic> ma i mene drogira ovaj moj lmde
<BotaniCar|2> Ahahaha, ako se nisam upisho od smijeha: http://i.imgur.com/dL1JIs8.jpg 
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar|2> BAD PARK YOU! :) 
<BotaniCar|2> E, ako ovaj Josipovic ima mrvu obraza, jutros je dao ostavku (nije) nakon ovakvog rastavljanja: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwUiFJi4U2s
<datase> YouTube: Markov trg: Je li Ivo Josipović srpski špijun? - 1:00:38 - 4,173 views - 23 likes / 3 dislikes
<Mmike> Iiii, eto yubikeya!
<Mmike> ajmo, brzo, tko je bio Marko po kojem se zove Markov trg? :)
<BotaniCar|2> Nisam ! 
<BotaniCar|2> Kraljevic i bitanga :) 
<jelly> http://motok-wolf.tumblr.com/post/92475460328/why-c
<Mmike> je'l vam radi www.grad.hr
<Mmike> meni je radilo malocas, al' sad opet ne radi
<jelly> Connecting to www.grad.unizg.hr...
<BotaniCar|2> Google Chrome could not load the webpage because www.grad.unizg.hr took too long to respond. 
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/3
<Mmike> but one has to be veeeeeery patient
<BotaniCar|2> Noone got time for that
<Mmike> a mosh citat sranja po glasu koncila, a? :)
<BotaniCar|2> Opet ti krivovjeris tvrdnjama da ono sto citam i dijelim biva sranjem ! Take it back! 
<jelly> sranja?
<BotaniCar|2> Ma, mislio je rei da citam Sanju iz Glasa Koncila, omaklo se 
<jelly> ah
<BotaniCar|2> http://jebo.me/pas/1@raw # vitz
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJ6QxEfcs3c
<datase> YouTube: Infected Mushroom - Vicious Delicious Full album - 1:10:23 - 1,160,222 views - 6212 likes / 242 dislikes
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> bok
<SilverSpace> dam
<SilverSpace> opet voda usla u server 
<obruT> pa gdje drzis server ? :P
<obruT> moj server doma je na oko 1.20m visine na sedmom katu... ak se taj poplavi, nije ni bitno, svijet je otisao pa-pa :)
<BotaniCar|2> Tvojeg ce shebati mikrovibracije :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: brijem da mreza na gradjevinarstvu kenja
<Mmike> www.grad.hr je isto u bananai
<SilverSpace> obruT: :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: solarna oluja blizi je suncu :)
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: ne bojimo se sunca dok god imamo ECC memorijeu ! 
<Mmike> o, fino - mongo2.6 ima xml conf file :) 
<Mmike> komplatibilan, ne :0
<hrvojem> Mmike: koristis jos mongodb?
<Mmike> hrvojem: ae
<Mmike> hrvojem: openstack ga koristi
<Mmike> i juju
<Mmike> ima projekt u openstacku, ceilometer, brojalica prometa i svih vragova, koji sve te podatke cuva u mongou
<hrvojem> ah, ti si zbilja onda maknio od mysqla i monga :)
<Mmike> sto je, onak... cudno, u najmanju ruku, al' ajd....
<hrvojem> jep
<Mmike> hrvojem: jel vidis? :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: e, btw, moram apdejtat bug - rjesio sam problem sa [sst] dijelom u my.cnf
<Mmike> cak je i dokumentirano :)
<hrvojem> \o/
<Mmike> idem odmah to
<Mmike> hrvojem: mosh zatvorit bug
<hrvojem> Mmike: ti sve kontejnere vrtis kao root ili koristis neprivilegirane (lxc jel)
<Mmike> k'o root
<Mmike> za testiranje mi je to
<Mmike> jer juju moze raditi sa lokalnim lxcovima, pa je to 101 put brze nego dizat VMove
<Mmike> jos imam btrfs particiju za to, pa ovaj moze clone raditi, em manje mjesta zauzme, em je munjevito
<Mmike> Fri Oct 24 11:48:28.698 [rsMgr] not electing self, 10.5.21.126:27017 would veto with 'I don't think 10.5.21.125:27017 is electable'
<Mmike> ama koji smijeh je ovaj mongo :)
<hrvojem> Mmike: imas kakve dobre dokumentacija za lxc? negdje gdje je sve na jednom mjestu
<Mmike> hrvojem: a, kaj te zanima?
<Mmike> nema tu bas puno filozofije
<Mmike> ak si na ubuntuu/debianu instaliraj lxc-templates paket
<Mmike> on ce ti pokupit sve kaj treba
<Mmike> i onda kazes, k'o root: lxc-create -n mojPrviKontejner -t download
<Mmike> i onda ce ti on kreirat container i pokrenut 'download template' - to je skripta koja ce te pitat koju distru oces, i to sve
<Mmike> i voila
<hrvojem> je ma kuzim taj dio :)
<BotaniCar|2> "nema tu puno filozofije" - legendarne rijeci svakog developera kojem se ne pise dokumentacija :) 
<Mmike> imas lxc-... naredbe (lxc-ls, lxc-destroy, lxc-clone, lxc-attach...)
<Mmike> hrvojem: pa, to je moj domet koristenja lxca :)
<Mmike> mosh uzet docker pa imat malo vise apstrakcije
<hrvojem> u biti najvise me networking dio zanima
<Mmike> a mosh i prtljat i rec 'ovaj kontejner moze uzet samo gigu rama'
<hrvojem> ne mogu docker, nema systemd podrzan kako treba
<Mmike> to systemd = systemDreck
<Mmike> systemDobroGovno
<BotaniCar|2> Odite proc s tom hate spikom za systemd: http://www.vitavonni.de/blog/201410/2014102101-avoiding-systemd.html
<hrvojem> Mmike: testiram paketiranje/pakete tako da ne nemam izbora 
<Mmike> kaj to ne ide u chroot?
<hrvojem> koje
<Mmike> Hrki: testiranje paketa
<hrvojem> :)
<Mmike> mater
<Mmike> i autocomploete
<Mmike> Vigour: kak si danas?
<Mmike> Vigour: pricas kaj s vilenim? :)
<hrvojem> tebi je zbilja tesko jos koji put tab stisnit
<BotaniCar|2> hrvojem: jos nisi skuzi da mmike , kad tipka, ne gleda u tastaturu, ali ni u monitor ? :) 
<hrvojem> Mmike: npr. testiram novi PXC, imam ansible playbook koji mi digne 3 masine, doda percona repo i instalira pxc, poslije toga doda testing repo i napravi upgrajde dok se na jednom nodu vrti sysbench
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> papak, ne koristis puppet :)
<hrvojem> BotaniCar|2: nagledo sam se Mmike-a i tipkanja u bivsoj firmi ;)
<Mmike> KAJ SAD TO ZNACI? :)
<BotaniCar|2> hrvojem: onda si veci karakter od mene. Kad ga ja vidim, buljim mu samo u grudi :D
<BotaniCar|2> </gay>
<hrvojem> BotaniCar|2: ipak ne tako, samo preko irca :)
<BotaniCar|2> ahto
<hrvojem> mislim da smo se samo jednom ili dvaput vidli IRL 
<hrvojem> Mmike: uglavnom, neka dokumentacija za preporucit?
<hrvojem> Mmike: btw kakav puppet sta vi ne korsitite juju i charmse
<Mmike> hrvojem: pa, imsa ovo https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/lxc.html
<Mmike> to su osnove
<hrvojem> da to sam vidio
<Mmike> imas filozofija na linuxcontainers.com, a'l nisam bas to gledao jer mi nije pretjerano trebalo
<Mmike> malo sam se namucio dok sam nasao kako da pokrenem lxc unutar lxca
<Mmike> al' nist strasno
<Mmike> da, mi koristimo juju, al' juju moze koristiti puppet ako treba (tj, ako imas vec upuppetizirano sve, pa ti je mrsko bacit uzaludan posao)
<SilverSpace> LEGENDA kaže da Mamići puste suzu svaki put kad Kramarić postigne pogodak.
<hrvojem> Mmike: jesi mislio na https://linuxcontainers.org/ 
<Mmike> e, to , da
<hrvojem> .com ima samo hello world post
<Mmike> chrome na laptopu ima problema sa index.hr
<Mmike> firefox radi ok
<Mmike> chrome doma radi ok
<Mmike> pa ukleti prokleti
<jelly> ouch http://imgur.com/gallery/6J2tkr5
<BotaniCar|2> He ded.
<jelly> Warning: Changes found in the passwd file for user 'lesi':   The home directory has changed [...]
<jelly> Lesi je vratila $HOME
<BotaniCar|2> !!!! Sto me sjetilo kak sam juce ( testirao sam nekaj na centosu 7 ) uspio rekursivno zbrljati sva prava na $HOME svima :9
<jelly> bas sam neki dan nasao logove iz 2009. kad sam to ja uspio napraviti
<jelly> narocito zgodno kad toga ima 8 filesystema i 140k korisnika
<BotaniCar|2> o0o0o0o
<BotaniCar|2> jos uvijek manje boli nego da si to napravio nad /*
<infy-> o/
<SilverSpace> Kompjuteraši i učiteljice najčešći preljubnici
<SilverSpace> hajde priznajte :)
<BotaniCar|2> Priznajem, ljubim preko svake mjere ! 
<infy-> auf
<infy-> hlado je
<infy-> hladno
<BotaniCar|2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrPNh4RPEqI # jedna prije odlaska doma \o/
<datase> YouTube: RENMAN - Kak bit barido ak nemaš krv za to (Official Video 2014 - 4K) - 0:04:44 - 1,779 views - 48 likes / 6 dislikes
<jelly> vratim se natrag za kompjuter s voda-aparata, a gore error "?RETURN WITHOUT GOSUB IN 1030"
<obruT> bwahahaha :)
<obruT> otkad nisam vidio takvu poruku :)
<BotaniCar|2> o0o0o0o
<obruT> gosub rulez
<BotaniCar|2> http://www.phdcomics.com/comics/archive/phd102214s.gif
<SilverSpace> jebo aplikaciju uopce ne radi > ono za racunanje iz formule
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ? :)
<Mmike> obruT: a ?FORMULA TOO COMPLEX ? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: https://photomath.net/
<SilverSpace> od deset puta mi jednu rijesi 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kaj imas ajfon? :)
<SilverSpace> ipad mini
<SilverSpace> 12-2=
<Mmike> 8
<SilverSpace> 14,4 :)
<Mmike> pa tao je jasno
<SilverSpace> sve je to jos koma kako prepoznaje 
<SilverSpace> slozenije operacije nisam uspio ni jednu 
<SilverSpace> mozda je to sve do lose kamere 
<markosejic> d dan
<jelly>    When the lines on the screen
<jelly>     Make more lines in between,
<jelly>     That's a moiré!
<markosejic> jelly: pozz
<jelly> !zzop
<deresh> bok
<deresh> nije me bilo 100 godina ;) evo me cim neki problem :)
<deresh> ne radi ubuntu-hr.org niti hrvatski mirror za archive.ubuntu.com
<markosejic> da to sam jutros vidjeo
<SilverSpace> deresh: nije do nas 
<Mmike> DERESH!
<Mmike> deresh: ubuntu-hr.org i hr.mirror su jedna te ista stvar :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: cini se da je
<Mmike> grad.hr radi
<Mmike> nije radio cijelo jutro, valjda nestalo struje a serverosh umro
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sad grad radi 
<ivoks> mislim da nam je netko ugasio server :)
<Mmike> PARABLEU!
<Mmike> ivoks: zakaj brijes da nije mreza? :)
<ivoks> pa mreza je sjebana
<ivoks> ali svi ostali strojevi na tom switchu rade
<Mmike> sigh :/
<Mmike> ivoks: nema sansi da netko to tam sad upali/pogleda?
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/xYCeTL
<ivoks> Mmike: ne, kaj ti je, to je drzavna firma
<Mmike> lose :(
<Mmike> jos je i petak :(
<ivoks> jebiga
<ivoks> sta ce ti?
<Mmike> kak mislis - sta ce mi? :)
<Mmike> pa mirror je tam
<obruT> Mmike: imas mirrora po cijeloj zemaljskoj kugli :)
<Mmike> da, reci ti to apt-cacheru
<Mmike> idem doma
<obruT> siguran sam da ih ima koji ce ti brze radit od ovog :)
<Mmike> obruT: u biti, kad sam u londonu bio, svi smo koristili .hr mirror
<Mmike> jer je bio najbrzi
<obruT> meni obicno njemacki najbrze radu :)
<ivoks> Mmike: reci isu da prebaci na njemacki
<ivoks> Mmike: dns samo, dok ne popravimo
<Mmike> ivoks: #is ? oni to rade? kul
<Mmike> ivoks: eto, ti si brzi :)
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> oso sma doma
<jelly> meni je carnet mirror za debian bio najbrzi dok nismo konacno dobili firewall koji radi ok, sad su i lokalni i carnet isti
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> jel ima neki alat koji bi poskenirao mrezu i nacrtao mi kako su switchevi pospojeni? :)
<ivoks> mislim, sve se to da procitati na switchevima
<jelly> da fakat, da se ulogira posvuda, oplete show cdp neigh, i nacrta
<ivoks> tak nekak
<ivoks> imam loop na mrezi
<ivoks> nemam ja, ali ima netko koga znam, pa bi htio to rijesiti :)
<jelly> ak ima loop sa glupim switchevima bude se napatio ovako i onako
<ivoks> procurve
<ivoks> svakakvi procurvei
<jelly> zvuci kao ustanova na carnetu ;-)
<ivoks> je
<jelly> ne znam koji je ekvivalent na prokurvama
<SilverSpace> pucaju po golu mededi i ne mogu zabiti 
<SilverSpace> konacno
 * ivoks je u lovu na switcheve
<ivoks> nasao 15ak switcheva na mrezi za koje nitko nije znao
<ivoks> a cini se da sam nasao i loop
<ivoks> tri switcha spojena jedan u drugoga
<jelly-home> redundancije radi
<ivoks> ipak nisu oni bili problem
<ivoks> sad idem popaliti stp
<ivoks> nasao sam sve switcheve
<SilverSpace> Borna Ćorić pobijedio Rafaela Nadala!
<SilverSpace> kad god vidim da netko gnjavi macku kak su ova dvojica klinaca gnjavili sjetim se jednog dogadaja iz djetinjstva 
<SilverSpace> kad je susjed zavezao petardu macki za rep i pustio je a ova uletjela u sjenik sa to petardom 
<SilverSpace> scena ko iz crtica macka juri u sjenik a susjed sa kantom vode za njim 
<ivoks> pobjeda :)
<hbogner> kakva?
<hbogner> svi politicari u rh su kolektivno dali otkaz?
<hbogner> i otisli dobrovoljno na goli otok?
<ivoks> popravio sam mrezu
<hbogner> ahaa, ja reko da si popraviop drzavu :D
<SilverSpace> hbogner: no da koji to SF gledas
<hbogner> SilverSpace, he he he
<hbogner> http://www.dgu.hr/poslovne-informacije/savjetovanje-zainteresirana-javnost-u-tijeku.html
<hbogner> Nacrt prijedloga Uredbe o snimanju iz zraka
<hbogner> bvas su moderni
<hbogner> nigdje ni rijeci o bespilotnim letjelicama
<hbogner> fuuuuuj
<hbogner> zadrza bagra
<SilverSpace> kaj ti mislis da oni znaju kaj je to 
<hbogner> ako vas interesira snimanje iz zraka sa bespilotnim letjelicama iznasnite se :D
<hbogner> znaju poslje utakmice u beogradu :D
<hbogner> ali neznam jel znaju da se s tim moze i snimati :D
<SilverSpace> za bespilotne bi se trebalo polagat isto ko i za vozacki
<hbogner> ok, to za upravljanje, i mislim da to ide za preko 300m
<hbogner> ali ovo je za pravo snimanja
<hbogner> jesi ti vidio koju procedurtu treba proci za snimanje
<jelly-home> sve idiote koji vrte droneove blize od 150m od naselja treba kaznit
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/sport/clanak/vido-loncar-tvrdi-da-se-ne-sjeca-kako-je-nokautirao-suca-ipak-pusten-iz-pritvora-/779624.aspx
<SilverSpace> lik je isao u skolu moje sestre i sestra je predavala njegovom bratu i sestri koji su bili ok 
<SilverSpace> a on problem na kvadrat 
<SilverSpace> i ucitelje ji iso tuc
<hbogner> jelly-home, ima dronova i dronova
<hbogner> postojhe profesionalne letjelice od 10k€ pa na vise koje lete na manje od 150 metara, bilo naselje ili oranica
<hbogner> kaj ja sad nebi smo s tim letiti ?
<hbogner> 10k+
<SilverSpace> bas sam ponosan na netjaka na dopunsku nastavu ne ide on i jos jedna klinka i klinac iz razreda 
<SilverSpace> od njih dvadeset
<hbogner> odoh spavat
<hbogner> umorN
#ubuntu-hr 2014-10-25
<calmpitbull> morgen
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> uzročnik stresa: Spori Wi-Fi
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/psihologija/50-najvecih-uzrocnika-stresa-spori-wi-fi-guranje-u-redu-390508
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<SilverSpace> svaki dan 
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: jutro i tebi 
<calmpitbull> pa spori net opcenito je uzrok stresa
<calmpitbull> ili kad das klincima stari mobitel i touch screen "ne radi"
<BotoMlat> Jel bi vas FSM prije asociralo na Flying shpagety monster ili na Female seeking male ? Nemoj da uvatim da nekog podsjeca na Finest flying machine ! :) 
<SilverSpace> BotoMlat: Fukam samo mlade 
<SilverSpace> FSMM
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<Mmike> Hooph-lah
<Mmike> Full System Maintenance
<markosejic> d dan
<Mmike> REBIREB
<markosejic> i live again
<Mmike> obruT, kak ti pokrens xbmc na svom xubunturu
<Mmike> auto-login, pa onda aut-start?
<Mmike> ili opce nemas widowmanager?
<BotoMlat> Mmike: ja imam autologin, a default WM mi je XBMC
<Mmike> BotaniCar, jel' imas password na xbmc useru?
<Mmike> tj, useru s kojim tjeras xbmc?
<BotoMlat> Mmike: imam
<BotoMlat> tak da mogu i web interface izlozit van
<Mmike> pa kak te ne pita password, roke mu koke
<Mmike> xbmc ima web interface?
<BotoMlat> ae
<Mmike> ma nemoj me!
<Mmike> pa to je MIIIIIIIIIIIIILIIIIIIIIIIIIINIIIIIIIIIIIIIICAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Mmike> ono, zivio sam u mraku stoljecima:)
<Mmike> jucer gledamo 'The 100', i fale subtitlovi - bam bam, eto ih
<BotoMlat> Nemam ti pojma kak mi to radi, bilo sto. Sve je bilo fire & forget slozeno
<Mmike> onda nakon 20 minuta skuzis da krivo idu - bam bam novi tajtl, moze
<Mmike> moram si samo slozit onu auto-torrentararalicu i to je to
<BotoMlat> dada , ima i neki kua da sam resyncas titl, AFAIR
<BotoMlat> da, kak je vilenjak rekao da se to zove ? 
<BotoMlat> autotorentalica
<markosejic> gledam sinoc na tv u serija alcatraz gledao sam je
<markosejic> ima 14 epizoda
<markosejic> i ukinuli su je
<BotoMlat> "gledam sinoc na tv u serija alcatraz gledao sam je" <- prvo sam mislio da je to nesh kao "ana voli milovana" :) 
<Mmike> BotoMlat, nemam pojma, ima u logovima sigurno:D
<markosejic> puppy linux i xbmc kombinacija odlicna
<markosejic> na tahrpup ima u quickpetu nema problema kod instalacije
<BotoMlat> tahrpup ? quickpet ? Karamba i karambita !
<markosejic> puppy linux baziran na trusty tahr
<markosejic> svih mi brkova familije
<BotoMlat> ma kaj je taj trusty fart ?
<markosejic> ubuntu 14.04
<BotoMlat> Aha :) 
<markosejic> quickpet je mali program koji kada se otvori ima lagan pristup nekim programima
<BotoMlat> nesto kao packet manager (gui)  ? 
<markosejic> da
<BotoMlat> ah,k, ne znam terminologiju  :) 
<SilverSpace> no da Mmike otkrio xbmc
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jos da imas iPad pa da vidis kak je to milina sa xbmc 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zakaj?
<SilverSpace> kao daljinski 
<SilverSpace> mozes i sa njega pustit na rv airplay
<SilverSpace> odlicna stvar 
<SilverSpace> ipad ima odlicnu aplikaciju za xbmc
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uP8P9gSm8lE
<datase> YouTube: Official XBMC Remote for iPad - 0:01:26 - 10,064 views - 0 likes / 2 dislikes
<markosejic> ja sam trazio aplikaciju za trezenje satelita za satelitsku tv
<BotoMlat> ima kakav encrypted-chat plugin za irssi ? 
<SilverSpace> hik
<BotoMlat> sace te giht,kaj si pil ?
<SilverSpace> :) nazalost nista 
<obruT> Mmike: da, autologin - autostart
<obruT> Mmike: hocem i  standardne x-e gore jer tu i tamo ugasnem xbmc i pokrenem nesto drugo
<obruT> SilverSpace: mene jebe, sinoc me copilo, nisam skoro cijelu noc spavao
<SilverSpace> obruT: pa kaj radis?
<obruT> to i mene zanima
<obruT> nisam meso jeo mjesecima, alkohol ne znam kad sam zadnju put konzumirao
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> doduse zna i mene tak 
<SilverSpace> https://vine.co/v/OhUxmv5D67v
#ubuntu-hr 2014-10-26
<calmpitbull> morgen
<BotoMlat1> Mali ima neki PEZ kamion, napunim mu ga s bonbonima i pitam mogu li ja dobiti jednog. Veli mi mali "djed je zvao i zamolio da ne jedes bonbone" ..
<BotoMlat1> Moram porazgovarati s djedom :) 
<Mmike> LOL
<Mmike> danas je dan kad se ne spava duze
<Mmike> dete nije bilo previse zainteresirano za moje objasnjenje kako je u biti tek 7
<BotoMlat1> Ja sam se zbudil u "6" .. i jos se tjesim, nece ni Filip jos dugo spavati.. i onda pogledam vuru na kompu .. 
<markosejic> d jutro
<BotoMlat1> bok mse
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<obruT> upravo mi je OOM killer ubio postgres :P
<Vlado9A3CY> to je neki opasni ubojica, taj OOM killer :)
<jelly-home> znaci da se razbahatio
<obruT> i tak.. netko je neki dan pricao da swap vise nije potreban :P
<obruT> select count(*) from foo vrati 0, delete from foo pojede sav ram i OOMK ga killne :P
<obruT> sad sam pokrenuo vakuumiranje, bas me zanima...
<jelly-home> zasto bi radio "delete from foo" umjesto truncate?
 * jelly-home pretpostavlja da Pg ima truncate table
<obruT> zato sto nekad imam i uvijet... inace da, ako hocem cijelu tablicu, onda je pozeljno pozvati truncate, Pg ima truncate
<Mmike> kaj postoji baza koja nema truncate?
<Mmike> obruT, inace, ak brises vecinu stsvari iz tablice, tipa: DELETE FROM bla WHERE time_created < NOW() - '1 day'::interval
<Mmike> cesto je brze napraviti: CREATE TEMPORARY TABLE tmp_bla AS SELECT * FROM bla WHERE time_created >= NOW() - '1 day'::interval; TRUNCATE TABLE bla; INSERT INTO bla SELECT * FROM tmp_bla; DROP TABLE tmp_bla;
<Mmike> jos maknes indexe/constsrainte pa ih rekreiras poslje, imas nekad i 50fold ubrzanje
<Mmike> btw, ak ti se postgres pocne swapat, bolje da ga je oomk ubio :D
<obruT> ma inace u produkciji nema problema, sve velike tablice su particionirane po danima, dnevni jobovi ih truncateaju, sve radi super :)
<obruT> prenio sam shemu produkcije doma, utocio nesto sitno podataka, pokrenuo delete i skrsio pg :)
<Mmike> ae :)
<Mmike> iako, nebi smio pg umret radi toga
<Mmike> koja verzija?
<Mmike> mozda imas work_mem malo prevelik doma?
<Mmike> ne kzuim zasto mi se cgminer munin plugin nece pokazat
<obruT> jao sto "obozavam" stavljat kludgeve u kod :P ali ovdje nema pomoci :P
<obruT> jebo telco software :P
<SilverSpace> no no
<SilverSpace> http://domivrt.vecernji.hr/najsladi-sumski-plod-lijeci-napade-gihta-i-bolesnu-jetru-te-djeluje-protuupalno-969257
<SilverSpace> obruT:^^
<obruT> lijepo, ali gdje da nadjem jagode danas ? :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> u ledo skrinji?
<jelly-home> not safe for chicken, or brains, or chicken brains http://imgur.com/gallery/UvLQU7e
<obruT> kako jedan continue; na krivom mjestu sjebe stvar :P
<BotoMlat1> Na koju se stranu otvara ventil , kad hocu dodati vodu u bojler ( vailant ) 
<jelly-home> hoces dic tlak?
<jelly-home> vjerojatno na standardnu stranu na koju se otvara voda
<SilverSpace> BotoMlat1: daj slikaj da proucimo :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/44234/kad-baki-kupis-smartphone
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> bome cisto sumnjam da baka ima curu 
<BotoMlat1> SilverSpace: ne vidi se nikaj iz samog ventila, vidljiva je samo ruckica, sam mehaniham je ispod pleha. Citam da je nekakav standard za vodne ventile da se otpustaju na desnu stranu 
<BotoMlat1> No, nekaka mi je zapeceno to sve, bum sutra mestra zval, nek njemu pukne 
<jelly-home> na desnu nego kaj
<jelly-home> kao na pipi
<Mmike> PIPI
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> znate kaj sam otkrio
<Mmike> xbmc remote za android
<Mmike> pa 
<Mmike> hoce li me taj xbmc prestati odusevljavati? :)
<obruT>  pih :)
<obruT> sta ces tek kad otkrijes da ti se moze poziv prikazat na ekranu i slicno :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> obruT, to sam bas sad vidio!!!!
<Mmike> ueber :D 
<Mmike> u-fakin-e-ber!
<BotoMlat1> nisam godinama vidio pipu koja se zavrce.sve s kuglom, svuda
<BotoMlat1> obruT: kakve pozive ? https://scontent-b-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10731071_10152636868781749_4027509498813419043_n.jpg?oh=a1592aa3e62957500a183d830fffe31e&oe=54AFF321 :) 
<BotoMlat1> #just-real-life-things
<obruT> BotoMlat1: pa mozes si slozit da kad te netko zove da ti se pauzira film i prikaze tko zove ... pa da znas da se ne javljas bezveze :)
<obruT> a moze i sms-ove prikazivat... sto nije sreca ak ti i zena s tobom gleda film/stove :P
<BotoMlat1> obruT: nije mi to sjelo, zamisli da gledas s frendom pornic, i najednom  na ekranu skoci poziv njegove zene ; a na thumbnailu koka u korzetu ! 
<BotoMlat1> </nogay>
<obruT> pa moram priznat da od osnovne skole nisam pornjavu gledao u muskom drustvu, samo u zenskom :P
<obruT> iako, bio je trenutak kad smo isli dekodirat satelitsku jednom... pa naletili na gay pornic, cimer, docimer i ja... al ne bi u detalje :)
<BotoMlat1> Now, that, that's what they made internet for ! ^^
<obruT> a to u osnovnoj je bilo zanimljivo... ja imao video, dosli frendovi, maznuli od starog iskaznicu od videoteke, otisli posudit pornic i onda dosli kod mene gledat
<BotoMlat1> Hahahahahahahaha
<Mmike> svasta :)
<BotoMlat1> Ahahaha, brijem da smo _svi_ imali neku takvu epizodu ; moja je uvlas ista :) 
<BotoMlat1> ok, mmike se uvijek druzio s ekipom koja se pravila fina 
<BotoMlat1> On pornjavu gleda samo za pare
<Mmike> meh
<obruT> a ovo sa dekodiranjem satelitske, to je bilo na faksu, jos smo visili na modemima... sporo se skidali porn^H^H^H^Hfilmovi :)
<Mmike> jel' moze WOL radit preko wirelessa, bas i nemre, jelda?
<BotoMlat1> Hmm, dobro pitanje
<BotoMlat1> Na windowsima mozes
<BotoMlat1> ( ako maticna/wireless adapter podrzavaju ), stoga bi morao moci i na ljunixu s takvim hardverom
<BotoMlat1> veli internet da ti "ethtool" zna reci jel ti adapter to podrzava 
<jelly-home> http://inventwithpython.com/blog/2010/06/25/gorilla-py-a-remake-of-gorilla-bas/
<obruT> jelly-home: sjecam se te igre :)
<markosejic> d vecer
<obruT> no lijepo, sad nadjoh "bug" u bazi koji postoji bogtepitajotkad
<obruT> nadam se da nitko ne gleda u to polje :P
<obruT> sumrak saga veceras na RTL-u... moram pazit da slucajno ne prebacim :P
<markosejic> da evo sve trcim gledati to S....
<infy-> Mmike: na mom atherosu je radio WoL
<infy-> wg111t netgear ndiswrapper.. staro!
<Mmike> obruT, jel' drzite bazu u scmu nekom?
<obruT> Mmike: pa ne bas :)
<Mmike> ja sam drzao shemu u bazi
<Mmike> i imao upgrade/downgrade skripte 
<Mmike> i test podatke isto u scmu, radi drugih developera
<Mmike> to je bilo ok, manje vise :)
<obruT> inace, postoji uz source ovog liba na kojem radim u svn-u i export sheme baze
<obruT> samo je pitanje koliko je ista kao sto i je u produkciji
<obruT> trebalo bi usporedit, ima samo nesto preko 20k tablica i oko 200-tinjak stored procedura :P
<Mmike> pa to ti lako
<Mmike> dumpas svaki objekt posebno u svoj file bez pg sranja
<Mmike> i udri diff
<chaky> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EB6f7_hW9SM
<datase> YouTube: Cycling from Mlini to Konavle region and back. - 1:12:44 - 3 views
<Mmike> 1:12
<Mmike> chaky, jesi ti normalan? :)
<Mmike> sta nisi timesqueezao malo to? :)
<chaky> pa jesam, video je 1:50
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> root@ibkec:~# ethtool wlan0
<Mmike> Settings for wlan0:
<Mmike>         Link detected: yes
<Mmike> kaj?
<Mmike> kak ovo?
<SilverSpace> kaj kaj
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fC6RP6tZ1Q
<datase> YouTube: Asking Strangers For Food! (Social Experiment) - 0:03:28 - 2,877,441 views - 36853 likes / 912 dislikes
#ubuntu-hr 2015-10-19
<BotaniCar> Throw moar boxen at it ! 
<BotaniCar> to odoo 9 testiras ili ?
<dodobas> yutro
<ivoks> svasta
<ivoks> bas svasta ova vip blagajna
<ivoks> ako zelim knjigovodji poslati izdane racune
<ivoks> moram imati printer i slati ih obicnom postom
<ivoks> vip ne zna sto znaci 'cloud' :)
<pkiller> print to PDF ne radi?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> jer to je poseban printer
<ivoks> da sumiram
<ivoks> web aplikacija 'blagajna.vip.hr' nema mogucnost prikaza pojedinog racuna
<ivoks> mozes vidjeti popis svih, ali ne mozes otvoriti pojedini
<ivoks> znaci, jedino mjesto gdje mozes vidjeti pojedini racun je android VIPblagajna aplikacija
<ivoks> a to ti se nalazi na tabletu u firmi
<ivoks> i kad na tome printas, printat mozes samo na specijalizirani printer
<ivoks> dakle, moram sa sobom imati i taj printer i tablet
<ivoks> i onda to slati postom ili skenirati ili fotkati
<ivoks> uglavnom, komedija.
<ivoks> pas masters
<ivoks> sutra moram u njemacku
<ivoks> i to ujutro
<ivoks> mirka: bravo bravo :)
<mirka> ivoks, hvalaaa :))
<pkiller> ivoks... sad kontam, nisam se susretao sa tim vip blagajnama :)
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/onboardmag/videos/839874556048098/?fref=nf
<pkiller> jel se može na ovo instalirat ubuntu? http://www.njuskalo.hr/lenovo-prijenosnici/lenovo-thinkpad-x220-oglas-16780962
<ivoks> x220?
<ivoks> x220 je zadnji dobar thinkpad
<ivoks> mislim da kenny08 ima tog
<pkiller> gle cijenu
<pkiller> ima ih par na njuskalu
<kenny08> imam, super laptop ;)
<pkiller> jel ide linux gore? :)
<vileni> mislim da linux ide na manje vise sve, prava formulacija bi bila da li sve radi pod linuxom :)
<pkiller> vileni: točno tako
<kenny08> pkiller, ide. ja imam zadnji ubuntu
<pkiller> dual boot ili samo ubuntu?
<pkiller> glavno pitanje... koliko jako šteka kada vrtiš youtube? :)
<ivoks> youtube je html5
<ivoks> ne bi smio uopce stekati
<ivoks> uostalom, nisu li sad svi browseri najavili kako ce izbaciti i flash i javu do kraja 2016.?
<kenny08> pkiller, samo ubuntu
<pkiller> kenny08: jel spajaš još koji display na njega?
<ivoks> na to ti ja mogu odgovoriti :)
<ivoks> im a cak i ultra base na kojem ima dva monitora
<ivoks> jedan dvi, drugi vga
<pkiller> to radi sa ubuntu-om out of the box? :)
<ivoks> mogli bi i treci ubaciti, na display port
<kenny08> da
<dodobas> ivoks: tesko...ko graficka ne podrzava ... te slabije su zakljucane na 2 displaya
<ivoks> dodobas: moguce, nisam istrazivao
<dodobas> imao sam ja HP koji je imao DP, HDMI i VGA... samo su dva istovremeno radila :)
<ivoks> svidja mi se ovaj garmin sat, danas isprobam kako radi u bazenu
<pkiller> ja bi ga uzeo isključivo za internet stranice radit (uglavnom backend) a treba mi jedna dedicated linux mašina, sa minimum 2 displaya :) a ovaj x220 je zadnji sa dobrom tipkovnicom
<dodobas> ivoks: koji tocno ?
<ivoks> dodobas: forerunner 910xt
<ivoks> nije zadnji model, al ni ne treba mi nista posebno
<ivoks> trazio sam nesto za plivanje
<ivoks> ovo sve ostalo moze u vodu, al ne mjeri nista u vodi :)
<dodobas> ivoks: pa garmin sigurno ima neki fishfinder :)
<ivoks> al nema riba u bazenu :)
<ivoks> no, ovaj je cak dovoljno dobar da posluzi kao obican sat
<ivoks> samo sto ja nisam fan digalnih satova za svakodnevnu upotrebu
<dodobas> ivoks: bijah trazio neki sat + notification za mobitel... sad je fora nagurat sto vise 'fitness' stvari na takve uredaje ...
<ivoks> ma to su sve gluposti
<dodobas> i onda imas uredaj koji nista ne radi dobro, a baterija traje 2 dana
<ivoks> upravo tako
<ivoks> zato sam i ja uzeo sat koji radi 3 stvari, ali to radi dobro
<ivoks> moze se spojiti na mob, ali samo zato sto podrzava ant+
<ivoks> i to je to, nema notificationa, citanja iz dlana i pizdarija
<ivoks> forerunner 920xt je vec lagano na toj strani 'pizadija za sve, a nista konkretno'
<dodobas> samo da nadjem ono sto sam ja gledao ...
<dodobas> https://sites.garmin.com/en-US/vivo/vivosmart/
<dodobas> za notifikacije je jos ok... ali step-counter ... prosjecno
<dodobas> kao vozis se autom... po RH... zbog rupa na cesti broj 'korake'
<dodobas> jer nema informaciju o brzini :)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> ivoks: a da ti sad krenes za njemacku :) 
<ivoks> sad moram jadnog lika nagovoriti da dodje i on u njemacku
<ivoks> iz san francisca :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: mozda on prije stigne nego ti iz hrvatske :)
<ivoks> tesko
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/UWra93NkrHU
<datase> YouTube: Brembo: prove al banco di un disco F.1 in carbonio - 0:00:49 - 722573 views - 1140 likes / 6 dislikes
<Mmike> dobridn
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa des ti :)
<Mmike> pa eto
<Mmike> na Hvaru :)
<obrut> jebo mater truncateu i nedostatku prefixa :P
<obrut> jao kako ode 100GB fajl u tri pm jer nisam dodao minus
<jelly> Mmike: sa ima na hvaru
<Mmike> jelly: sprovod
<Mmike> umrla nona :/
<Mmike> obrut: nisi pazio :) jel' bitno nesto u fajlu?
<jelly> :-(
<Mmike> a da, jbg
<Mmike> zivis, i onda umres
<Mmike> bitno je, stoga, kak zivis - jel' uzivas i gustas
<obrut> Mmike: nisam pazio da :P  imam taj fajl zbackupiran, nije bed, samo mi otkompresiravanje traje 12-tak minuta pa me cini neuroznim :)
<Mmike> obrut: cim si kompresirao? :) uzmi lrzip, divi se kak ce mali bit
<obrut> nisam ja nego su drugi :) dobio sam tudji dump i sad idem raditi obradu podataka
<obrut> istestirat cu na jednom fajlu: obradu kroz PG (import, upiti), hadoop, pandas, moja custom aplikacija u javi i eventualno cu napisat aplikaciju u C-u
<obrut> da vidimo kako tko zvace i agregira 100+GB fajlove
<obrut> odnosno podatke
<SilverSpace> ne tocite gorivo danas 
<SilverSpace> tek sutra
<obrut> izgleda da ce ovaj pandas ucitat svih 100GB u memoriju :P
<jelly> obrut: nama je vendor slozio iznenadjujuce dobru aplikaciju u go-u
<obrut> kakvu aplikaciju ?
<jelly> neku koja otvori 100k socketa i cucla/taila logove na zivo bez problema
<jelly> ne bi se cudio da moze pored generacije smeca raditi i obrnuto, paralelizirano gutanje i obradu smeca
<obrut> vis, go mi nije pao na pamet... nije da ga znam nesto, ali bi mogo pogledati  i njega :)
<Mmike> go!
<Mmike> dobar je go
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> ima sranja
<Mmike> :) 
<obrut> cini se da ovaj pandas nije bas neka sreca, vec mi pojeo oko 200 GB memorije za 101GB fajl
<obrut> a kao optimiziran za obradu velikih fajlova
<Mmike> al' je jednostavniji od ca, teze sranje napravit, a brz
<Mmike> obrut: kaj je pandas?
<obrut> python library za obradu large datasetova
<obrut> bas nedavno naletio na usporedbu pandasa i R-a za statisticke pizdarije
<obrut> imam feeling da ce mi server uskoro ostati bez memorije
<Mmike> wtf/
<Mmike> imam privacy reminder from google
<Mmike> stsa oce sad opet
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> i tako... nakon 53 minute obrade neposredno prije spremanja rezultata u fajl, program se segfaulta
<obrut> no lijepo
<obrut> program pisan u pythonu, ne u C-u :P
<obrut> nist, idem u grad... ubit se
<obrut> u alkoholu ili nekoj drogi :)
<Mmike> veli SilverSpace da marihuana pomaze kod gihta
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<api984[PC]> vecer
#ubuntu-hr 2015-10-20
<hbogner> o/
<vileni> jutar
<weshmashian> mornin'
<dodobas> yutro
<dodobas> obrut: ma kakav go-lang 
<jelly> #onokad super-duper SAN storage unutra ima Celerona
<jelly> version Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU G530T @ 2.00GHz
<hbogner> ja sad gledam supermicro http://www.supermicro.com/products/chassis/tower/721/SC721TQ-250B.cfm sa http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/Atom/X10/A1SRi-2558F.cfm
<BotaniCar> jelly: kaj ce mu vise :) 
<jelly> pa bas
<vileni> hbogner: ja imam ovdje A1SRM-2758F :)
<obrut> hbogner: jel ima toga za kupit kod nas ?
<vileni> ima
<jelly> ecc support, nelose
<vileni> ecc, ipmi, quad nic, 20w 8c proc :)
<jelly> 8c?
<hbogner> obrut, ima ima
<hbogner> obrut, ako ti treba tako nesto javi se openit.hr
<hbogner> vileni, to si ti kod njih uzeo?
<vileni> hbogner: da
<hbogner> meni netreba 8 jezgri, i ove 4 su vise nego dovoljno :d
<vileni> da, zavisi koja je namjena
<BotaniCar> jelly: kriptiranje onog kaj stora radi neki drugi chip,ili taj celeron ? Ako to celeron dela,povlacim izjavu.
<jelly> BotaniCar: taj celeron.  Ne znam ima li ista pored toga
<SilverSpace> dan
<vileni> wildcard ssl za 9$ http://hostmybytes.com/ssl-certificates/
<hbogner> vileni, Billing Cycle
<hbogner> $89.99 USD One Time 
<jelly> vileni: radije sacekam da proradi letsencrypt
<BotaniCar> I ja velim, kad vec moramo koristiti PKI lakrdiju, nek' ne kosta nista :) 
<BotaniCar> Jel radio tko od vas ( ili vase tvrtke ) integraciju SugarCRM-a i Alfresca ? Platio bih (ako moram) ! :) 
<vileni> jelly: pa za osobnu upotrebu je ionako startcom :)
<jelly> startcom je tlaka
<vileni> pa jedino sto nemas wildcard free, neznam sto je drugo problem
<jelly> moras koristiti browser sa javascriptom, moras svakih mjesec dana revalidirati email, za svaku domenu posebno revalidirati, ne mozes staviti CN bla a da oni ne dodaju www.bla, ne mozes poddomene
<BotaniCar> startcom je veci drek nego da sam si sam CA :) 
 * BotaniCar ima srece pa je u nishi u kojoj partneri vjeruju selfsigned certifikatima vise nego "velikim" igracima :)
<jelly> a FINA je pak mogla dogovoriti sa burazer-vendorima da ju pisu kao CA
<vileni> jelly: za ovo prvo neznam, revalidacija maila mi je nepoznata
<vileni> nijedan cert mi nema www afaik
<jelly> pogledaj bolje, svugdje uz bla.example.com koji CSRaš dodaju www.bla.example.com
<vileni> nemam csr pri ruci, ako grepam openssl x509 -text -in moj.crt nema www u tom kontekstu
<SilverSpace> fuj
<jelly> vileni:  |grep -A1 'X509v3 Subject Alternative Name:'
<jelly> ah, krivo sam zapamtio... dodaju samo domenu
<hbogner> jel netko zna nekog tko je imaon iskustav sa internetom preko elektrodistribucijske mreže?
<SilverSpace> hbogner: to ono unutar kuce 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ne, nego ono od trafostanice do kuce 
<hbogner> interesira kolegu
<SilverSpace> ? hm nikadcuo 
<jelly> zvuci sporo
<hbogner> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broadband_over_power_lines
<hbogner> koliko sam skuzio, , mislio ej ovako nekako
<vileni> hbogner: sta ima toga kod nas?
<hbogner> vileni, kolega opokusava usportaviti tako nešto
<hbogner> znas ga, bio s nama na mikrotik konferenciji 2013.
<vileni> hbogner: bio je i na dorscluc ove godine? :)
<hbogner> sad me zvao i pitao znam li koga tko zna više o tome jer bi oni htjeli poceti s tim
<hbogner> vileni, bio je?? nesjecam se
<vileni> dosta mu wirelessa?
<hbogner> vileni, nije nego zele i to osposobiti
<jelly> hbogner: radi u HEP-u?
<hbogner> i ne bas, ali suradjuju sa hep-om,. za sad uspjesno
<jelly> mesečina bato ♪
<obrut> hmm, ako u jednom ducanu na webu eksplicitno za neke memorije pisu da su non-ecc, da li to znaci da su ove ostale za koje ne pise ecc memorije ? :PPPP
<jelly> riight
<obrut> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<api984> !next
<obrut> jel netko primao stogod preko overseasa ?
<Vlado9A3CY> samo overseas hugs na fejsu :D
#ubuntu-hr 2015-10-21
<dodobas> yutro
<BotaniCar> obrut: zakaj me netphone portal jebe ? :D
<obrut> ne znam, bio sam jednom na njemu i pobjego glavom bez obzira
<BotaniCar> :D Tak bi , naj radije, i ja :) 
<dodobas> neodrediva tisina na kanalu ... svi njusku u zemlju... traze tartufe 
<hbogner> ili gledaju da ne stanu u govna koja politicari razbacuju naveliko okolo
<dodobas> que?
<hbogner> pa gledaju u pod da neugaze
<obrut> ja sam odustao od toga obzirom da smo u govnima vec do grla
<obrut> pa gledam prema gore
<pkiller> eto... http://www.banka.hr/svijet/ferrari-danas-izlazi-na-wall-street-s-maksimalnih-52-dolara-po-dionici
<BotaniCar> Treba se aktivirati na politickoj sceni, a ne kukati. 
<obrut> yep, uvaljat se u politiku i brati plodove mita i korupcije
<BotaniCar> Nisam tako mislio, ali mozes i tako :) 
<rut> di ste buntaci :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> Ja bi jeo bunceka :) 
<rut> i zelja ?
<BotaniCar> Imam i drugih želja,da :) 
<SilverSpace> pih
<BotaniCar> Ma, sad sam svrsio s zubarom, nisam jeo cijeli dan :) Iskreno, pojeo bi i slanac :) 
<BotaniCar> Kache 16h da se odem uprasit' 
<SilverSpace> zato me boli noga danas 
<BotaniCar> #onokad ti freelancer veli da bi rado digao ruke od projektica jer se zafrknul i realizacija ce ga kostati vise vremena nego ces ga platiti :) Lastane, jesam li ja skrt ili je on lakom :) 
<vileni> BotaniCar: ako je posao unutar specificiranog, njegov problem :)
<BotaniCar> vileni: pomalo je i moj, em sam pogrijesio u odabiru, em moram naci drugog :) najvise me pece pretpostavka da sam odmah mogao naci nekog proracunatijeg :) 
<vileni> BotaniCar: pa tvoj dio problema je sto neces dobiti rijesen posao, a u ugovoru vjerojatno nemas klauzulu za penale, a i da imas tesko da bi se naplatio itd 
<BotaniCar> e,ae
<vileni> jebiga, rizik poslovanja :)
<vileni> barem poslujes! nema veze ako je s gubitkom :)
<BotaniCar> Nikad ne poslujem s neukalkuliranim gubitkom.. nije da mi se nece nikad desiti,ali jos nije .. i ovo kaj mi se s likom desilo je bilo ukalkulirano :) 
<BotaniCar> l, kaj velis, bar se nekaj dela, valjda cu bit' mudriji 
<rut> trebas nesto za odradit muffin ?
<BotaniCar> trebam, rutino, u procesu je - fala ! 
<rut> eh . sto ne kazes prije da si ja nesto $ zaradim
<BotaniCar> Pa, da budem iskren, pitao sam i ovdje pred par mjeseci :) 
<rut> nisam ja to vidio 
<BotaniCar> :) Ili si skuzio da ne radis ono sto mi je trebalo :D
<rut> nisam vidio . 
<BotaniCar> :) 
<rut> a kaj treba radit ?
<rut> ma ustvari . kad sam ja trazio tu pomoc niko nista nije odgovorio .. osim miketa 
<rut> a i ja kreten sto stavio buntaca umjesto da sam stavio pravi OS
<BotaniCar> Kad za BSD nema igrica vrijednih spomena.Jel mogu u BSD upiknut' USB volan i neku utrku odvest' ? 
<rut> ma kak nema .. koda mi citas misli . upravo jucer digao urbanterror server i danas na laptopu skompajlirajo client .. i sad ubijam vrijeme
<BotaniCar> Jebeno ! 
<rut> ne prcaj 
<rut> ;)
<vileni> hmda, urt
<vileni> stotine sati je otislo na to prije vise godina
<rut> http://www.urbanterror.info/servers/213.191.144.90:27960/
<vileni> moj je bio pistol+nades
<rut> to mi dosadno kad sam ogranicen .. treba se malo stresa rjesit 
<vileni> upravo suprotno, puno vise taktike i skilla je potrebno, pogotovo sto je team survivor bio u pitanju
<vileni> a stres, ako gubis uvijek je stresno :)
<BotaniCar> rut: ne prcam, stvarno sam bio uvjeren da se nemo'sh igrat na BSDjima 
<rut> pa onda neznas primit poraz . to nije dobro ..
<rut> moze muffin .. moze .. 
<rut> nije izbor toliki al .. 
<BotaniCar> Iss, https://www.freebsd.org/ports/games.html
<BotaniCar> bome , veci izbor nego na linjari STEAM nudi :D
<BotaniCar> bar nazivno, jel :D
<vileni> jos da je nesto aktualno na listi :)
<obrut> 0verkill je zakon :)
<dodobas> BotaniCar: #freelancer ne zna sto znaci #freelancer :)
<obrut> to sam fakat davno igrao
<rut> jel to ja dobro vidim screenshootove za tu 0verkill
<rut> ascii :)
<obrut> je :)
<hbogner> jel netko ikad vracao podatke zakljucane za cryptowall 3.0 ?
<hbogner> sad mi dosao jedan laptop u ruke
<dodobas> hbogner: sta si otvorio obrt za popravak racunala ?
<dodobas> posto windowse instaliras ? :)
<hbogner> lol
<hbogner> ne nego me eto tako zapadne takvo srranje
<dodobas> i koliko to naplacujes ?
<rut> drzavna tajna :)
<hbogner> eh, da bar naplacujem
<rut> ma daj .. priznaj :)
<BotaniCar> meni danas shefica uletila s pitanjem da li bi pogledao mobitel od njene mame :) Pitao sam ju da li zeli i da joj za vikend bazen iskopam iza kuce  :) Samo je otisla :) 
<BotaniCar> https://youtu.be/lRfyJWVRdS8
<datase> YouTube: Horror Bishke - Horror Strah Uzas Kraj - 0:02:37 - 430957 views - 2277 likes / 84 dislikes
<rut> pa mozda bi njoj procackao bunar .. 
<rut> jesi blesav muffin .. takve ponude odbijas
<BotaniCar> Stara mi je:) Kcer ,on other hand, nije :) 
<rut> pa sa mame na kcer .. kaj neznas ko prvi treba testirat :)
<rut> da vidi jel znas 
<BotaniCar> Nemam pojma, slabo sam koristio pimpek i prije braka :) 
<rut> no comment
<BotaniCar> Ovi Horror Bishke su pre jaki , metal tekstovi s cajka pozadinom :) Steta kaj nemam neke spomena vrijedne zvucnike u autu :) 
<dodobas> hbogner: ti si skoro ko onaj #freelancer od BotaniCar 
<dodobas> da nisi ti to mozda ? :)
<BotaniCar> Da je netko poznat, pljunuo bi mu puno ime na kanal :D
<hbogner> dodobas :D
<dodobas> BotaniCar: kako ekipa prasi... horror piknik :)
<BotaniCar> Strava su,strava :) Mislim da cu malo ured kulturno uzdizati ovim, mozda mi daju da ranije odem doma :)
<dodobas> tako je ... treba educirat kolege :)
<BotaniCar> Radim iskljucivo s zenama, tim bolje :)
<BotaniCar> To me sjetilo na https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiqVQvkcKh0 , mozda me posalju doma za stalno :D
<datase> YouTube: ŽIVO BLATO - NEK' SAM KURVA - 0:04:13 - 341038 views - 1352 likes / 309 dislikes
<dodobas> BotaniCar: eh ... bolji je horror bishke
<BotaniCar> je, jaci su :D
<BotaniCar> http://www.barenakedislam.com/2015/10/21/greece-now-that-theyve-driven-away-virtually-all-the-tourists-muslim-invaders-are-attacking-newly-arrived-muslim-invaders-posing-as-refugees/ # ovi su se poceli tuci za mjesto u kjuu
<dodobas> 'sveza raka je iskopana, u njoj nasa tela bit ce pokopana, crvima cemo biti hrana, masovna sahrana'
<BotaniCar> +1 +1
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9pjPIiUTVY
<datase> YouTube: Horror Bishke - Masovna Sarana - 0:03:59 - 1941823 views - 6732 likes / 777 dislikes
<BotaniCar> To je ta, najjaci izricaj ikad :D
<dodobas> ne znam jel lik ozbiljan ili se zajebava :)
<dodobas> lik je stvarno svestran ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cOOpErcPw8
<datase> YouTube: Bishke - Motorius - 0:05:07 - 25877 views - 317 likes / 9 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Auuu, jako, nisam ovu jos cuo :D
<dodobas> uh, aaa Battlefield ... 'iz prasnjavog djepa mogu, zadnji dinar vucem, interneta da uplatim, s drugovima da tucem' 
<dodobas> jojojoj
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lh6Nf0lBtGw
<datase> YouTube: Bishke - Battlefield - 0:03:00 - 310561 views - 3067 likes / 76 dislikes
<jelly> dobio novi kompjuktor na poslu... ima 2 serijska i 1 paralelni port (?)
<jelly> i radeon koji radi sa slobodnim drajverima
<dodobas> jelly: mora da je to neki koji se koristi za 'enterprajz'
<dodobas> jesi dobio i paralelni data kabel za spojiti dva računala :)
<dodobas> kad se sjetim DOS-a :)
<dodobas> ali ne mogu se sjetiti kako se zvao utility ...
<dodobas> no kopirao je brže nego preko disketa ... 
<obrut> fak... sad se i ja pokusavam sjetit :)
<obrut> iako, mislim da je dos navigator imao takvu funkcionalnost ?
<rut> jelly je dobio staru kantu a ne novi komp
<jelly> #onokad u istom biosu ima i UEFI podesavanje i irq,address za COM portove
<jelly> dodobas: mutno se sjecam da sam koristio PLIP za kopirati linux prek toga svojevremeno, islo je fantasticnih 80KiB/s
<dodobas> jelly:  a tako nesto... cak su i neke igre podrzavale taj protokol...
<dodobas> sjecam se da je TTD (transport tycoon deluxe) to imao... oh the fun :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: imas porukicu ! :) 
<rut> e jaki ste mi vi support 
<BotaniCar> kaesad bilo ? Sta treba pojest' i popit' ? 
<rut> pam_winbind(dovecot:auth): getting password (0x00000388)
<rut> evo za razmisljanje ubuntu supportu ;)
<rut> bug na 14.04 
<rut> pa-pa
<obrut> eh kad se sjetim da smo na prvoj godini faksa imali turnir u c&c... 386tica i 486tica spojene serijskim kabelom, igra svako protiv svakog, dok dvojica igraju, ostali pice master-blaster na amigi
<BotaniCar> Ti si stari kojn :D
<BotaniCar> I jos pustis da to udje u logove :) 
<vileni> pa nije to bas toliko staro :)
<obrut> pa nije da... prije 20 godina nije staro :P
 * obrut ima perverznu ideju da nesto implementira u C-u... 
<obrut> i mislim da cu koristit GHashTable da si olaksam zivot
<dodobas> obrut: zasto ?
<dodobas> sto trebas implementirati ?
<obrut> parsiranje i agregaciju podataka iz mnogo velikog fajla :)
<obrut> imam implementirano u javi i to u biti sasma ok radi... no nevjerojatno me zanima kolko bi trebalo te koliko bi memorije zauzelo da to napisem u C-u :)
<dodobas> koliko imas vremena za to ?
<obrut> za napisat ? nemam ogranicenje, nije da to moram napravit pa cu radit kad mi bude "dosadno" (iako meni nikad nije dosadno)
<obrut> a moram tu i tamo nesto u C-u napisat, da mi ostane pod prstima :) samo po pajtonusi i javusi picim u zadnje vrijeme (iako bude i phpa i perla i poneceg opskurnog)
<obrut> zadnje sto sam radio je bio neki wireshark plugin i to prije dosta vremena...
<dodobas> obrut: what about ... http://rustbyexample.com/
<obrut> autor tog jezika vrlo voli vikat
<dodobas> obrut: huh
<dodobas> ?
<obrut> pa nist, svi makroi mu vicu :)
<obrut> !
<dodobas> ah... to :)
<jelly> KAJ??
<jelly> mozda je nagluh
<obrut> hihihihi segfault :) zivio C :)
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CR2SIWVUkAA4HvU.mp4
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<jelly> http://istodaythedaymartymcflyarriveswhenhetravelstothefuture.com/
<CrazyLemon> it is
<jelly> MCFLY!!!!1
<jelly> (SUTRA JE CAPS LOCK DAY)
<CrazyLemon> sutra je 15.10 release!!!
<obrut> http://is15.10releaseLTSreleaseandifitsnotwhocares.com :)
<jelly> obrut: ne radi
<CrazyLemon> itsnotandno1reallycares.ninja :D
<obrut> vidim niste isli u kino na projekcije prvog i drugog dijela...
<obrut> ne znam zasto nisu upakirali i treci
<obrut> i tak... program u C-u koji je jos pazljivo pisan da bude sto efikasniji sto se tice pristupa u strukture podataka je "samo" 3x puta brzi od javuse
<obrut> i pojede vise memorije
<jelly> znaci da mozes poslagati strukture jos ljepse i bolje i starije?
<obrut> pa sad lijepse... mogu napraviti da trosi manje memorije, ali onda nece biti brze :)
<obrut> imam faking bizaran bug
<obrut> idem spat... valjda me nece zvat ... u tijeku je neka migracija, valjda ne bude rollbacka :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-10-22
<dodobas> obrut: daj kod da ga prepisem u rustlangu ... :)
<BotaniCar> Taman slozim ruleset da me nadzorni monitor ne plasi kad java pocne zderat' resurse, i izbace novu javu .. jebenti pathove
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ping :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pred 7 godina sam ti dao najbolji zivotni savjet ikad, nisi me poslusao , da podsjetim:
<BotaniCar> Mmike: "Stari, nabavi lazno zensko ime koje zvuci kao da si u 40im , pocni pisati ljubavne romane i/ili krimiche , i plivat' ces u lovi !"
<BotaniCar> Ak uspijes skuzit odkud sam iscupao citat, imas pivce :) 
<jelly> note to self: Stella Artois je super lazni zenski pseudonim, ali na zalost zauzet tekucinom
<dodobas> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/10/05/ubuntu_15_10_beta_two_review/
<dodobas> jelly: onda Edith Artois -> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edith_Artois
<dodobas> :)
<dodobas> ili ... Yvette Carte-Blanche 
<dodobas> koja je to serija bila...
<jelly> haha, Carte-Blanche
<jelly> dobar jutar.
<BotaniCar> \o/
<BotaniCar> Project management tool koji koristim ima mail notifikacije .. na francuskom , sad to prevodim kroz gugl :) Vreca veselja :) 
<dodobas> znate neki project/team timetracker ... mozda da je open source ? :)
<BotaniCar> dodobas: imas BeCPG koji se da inkomponirati u Alfresco, pa imas i document i project management u istom sucelju. 
<BotaniCar> Otherwise - redmine
<Mmike> Doso Uber! Jeee! :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: e? :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ae? :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: imas pivo ako pogodis kad sam ti napisao ovo gore :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa rekao bih pred cca 7 godina? :)
<jelly> Mmike: cek... tebi je to dobro? :-)
<ivoks> evo vam 10$ na uberu:
<ivoks> https://www.uber.com/invite/sze7p
<BotaniCar> Mmike: bra'o :D
<BotaniCar> ivoks: a tebi ide koliko ? :D
<jelly> Claim your free ride from Ante, worth up to HRK35!
<ivoks> isto toliko
<BotaniCar> ivoks: posteno ! 
<ivoks> 35kn
<ivoks> nije lose :)
<jelly> to je $5, ne?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> ivoks: valid only in the usa
<ivoks> znaci da ce uber biti upola jeftiniji kod nas
<Mmike> jelly: meni je dobro - kaj?
<ivoks> Mmike: ?
<ivoks> Mmike: uber danas krece u zagrebu
<Mmike> ivoks: taj token drek kufer vrijedi samo unutar USA
<Mmike> kad se registirras pise ti da je valid for 6 months, in the USA
<ivoks> a pizda im materina
<jelly> Mmike: promijeni telefon na +385 prvo
<jelly> pa se onda buni
 * BotaniCar ode instalirati HR uber aplikaciju za android, mozda se moze tim putem 
<Mmike> jelly: aj ti probaj prvo pa vidi di je bed, pa onda mudruj :)
<Mmike> jelly: ak mislis na uber - to ne da je dobro, to je odlicno!
<ivoks> uber je zakon
<ivoks> bas me zanimaju cijene koje ce biti
 * Mmike predvidja da ce bar 1/3 radiotaksizagreb taksista prec iz radiotaxija u uber u slijedecih pola godine
<jelly> uber je race to the bottom
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> jer ti voznja nije profesija
<ivoks> dok taksistima je
<ivoks> uber vozaci to rade usput
<Mmike> ivoks: a k'o i svugdje - u spicama ce bit nesto skuplji nego taksi, inace ce bit jeftinije
<Mmike> pa ovisi, ima uberasa koji to rade profesionalno - tj, samo se tim bave
<Mmike> bed je kad nasi skuze pa ce svi htjet voziti uber :) 
<ivoks> ima, ali ti voze uber black
<Mmike> zanimljivo ce biti vidjeti kaj ce se onda desiti :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: meni nije dao obavijest da sam limitiran na USA
<ivoks> kod nas ce biti samo uber x?
<jelly> nije profesija, osim sto se nudi i naplati usluga -- sto je jedna od definicija "profesionalnog"
<dodobas> sto je uber x ?
<Mmike> jelly: zash nije profesija?
<ivoks> uber ima nekoliko modela voznje
<dodobas> rust-lang is looking pretty ok ... https://github.com/kostya/benchmarks
<jelly> Mmike: nisam ja rekao da nije
<ivoks> uberx je najjeftiniji i najneprofesionalniji
<Mmike> <jelly> nije profesija, osim sto se nudi i naplati usluga -- sto je jedna od definicija "profesionalnog"
<dodobas> ah, dakle Mmike je uber X ...
<Mmike> kak mislis - nisi rekao da nije? :)
<ivoks> u biti, nije, ima jedan jos jeftiniji :)
<jelly> Mmike: eh, CITAJ 
<Mmike> em ti ovog dodobasa, pa taj me tak nasmije :)
<Mmike> jelly: pa ne da sam citao nego sam i copy/pasteao sto sam procitao :)
<ivoks> isss
<ivoks> idem platiti racune
<Mmike> https://github.com/kostya/benchmarks/blob/master/brainfuck/bench.b
<Mmike> lol :D
<jelly> previse je rano ujutro da bi se svadio s Mmiketom kak ne prati tri reda konteksta, idem pit kavu
<dodobas> Mmike: nisi znao za Brainfuck :)
<ivoks> jucer bio u njemackoj
<ivoks> prosli vikend u americi
<ivoks> a prekstura vec letim za japan
<Mmike> jelly: kakvog konteksta? Ja velim pro, ti velis nije, ja velim kak nije, ti velis nisam to reko :)
<BotaniCar> I sad se hvalis nama kaj jedva skucamo za bengu :P
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> i ja jedva skucam za bengu
<Mmike> kad ti auto trosi k'o rumunjski tenk
<ivoks> tri tjedna u americi je ozbiljan trosak
<ivoks> ove nase kreditne kartice se ne nose bas najbolje s iznosima '1000kn za veceru'
<dodobas> ivoks: pa nije fast-food tako skup...
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kuzim, dodatno, moras se na***ati k'o majmun da skines 5kg koje skupis u 3 dana :)
<dodobas> a i uvijek se mozes registrirati kao beskucnik... pa imas neke povlastice :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: nisam dobio ni kilu u americi
<ivoks> cak sam izgubio
<ivoks> a to je zato sto nisam jeo fast food
<Mmike> u americi je sve fast food :)
<ivoks> a i to sto kazes
<ivoks> stavljaju secer u kruh
<Mmike> nego!
<Mmike> oce tko ic jest danas?
<Mmike> idemo isprobat uber?
<Mmike> neki hamburek?
<ivoks> brijem da cu ja isprobati uber
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> za otici na bazen :)
 * Mmike se skoro okupao jucer
<ivoks> eh da
<Mmike> prekjucer i jucer, dani, milina
<Mmike> al' ono, mi-li-na
<ivoks> u americi sam spiskao 500$ na uber
<Mmike> al' sam se zato u ponedjeljak tako gustao po kisi do splita - nije prestajala padati, mali jedan dio oko bosiljeva je padala malo manje
<dodobas> Mmike: zasto gustao ?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nesto si krivo radio s ivoksovim refferalom. Ja sam uspjesno ispunio registraciju na webu, downloadao android app, autorizirao se i sad vidim da imam jednu besplatnu voznju. 
<BotaniCar> Da ne ides na net preko nekog proxya u Paragvaju ? :) 
<ivoks> tako treba :)
<jelly> ALSO, DANAS JE NAVODNO CAPS LOCK DAY
<BotaniCar> POTVRDJUJEM :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: di u appu vidis to? Meni je na webu, kad sam se registrirao, reklo da imam 35HRKova i da ih mogu iskoristiti u USA
<Mmike> JEL? WELL, NISAM NIKAD BIO KONFORMIST, AL' OVO SE CINI K'O PRAVA PRILIKA ZA BIVAT' ISTIM :)
<BotaniCar> MMIKE, U IZBORNIKU "PLACANJE" 
<Mmike> CEK DA VIDIM
<ivoks> Mmike: mozda vec imas uber account?
<BotaniCar> ivoks: PROBAO SAM, ODMAH PRIJAVI DA JE MAIL/TELEFON VEC U UPOTREBI
<Mmike> NEMAM
<Mmike> I MENI PISE DA IMAM FREE RIDE
<Mmike> ALI, VELIM, NA WEBU MI JE PISALO DA MI JE FREE RIDE AVAILABLE SAMO U USA
<Mmike> VIDJET CEMO SKORO :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: MENI U APLIKACIJI SAMO PISE DA MI FREE RIDE ISTICE 16.01.2016, NE PISE DA JE LIMITIRANA LOKACIJOM. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: NIT MENI NE PISE, VELIM TI DA MI SE TO POKAZALO NA WEBU PRI REGISTRACIJI.
<BotaniCar> tKO VJERUJE INTERNETIMA 
<BotaniCar> ( SAD SAM POSLAO ALL-CAPS MAIL NA CIJELU FIRMU ) :) 
<ivoks> do sad sam imao 21 voznju s uberom
<ivoks> prva je bila u parizu
<ivoks> najskuplja je bila uber black
<ivoks> dosao s limuzinom
<ivoks> 62$
<ivoks> od seattle do redmonda
<hbogner> pozdrav
<hbogner> odmah gunjdjam na odvjetnike
<hbogner> slabo im idu razlomci, ili zasto bi bilo jednostavno kad mogu zakomplicirati
<hbogner> parcela je u vlasnistvu troje ljudi, prvi ima dio 6/24, drugi ima dio 12/24, treci ima dio 6/24
<hbogner> pa sta im nije bilo lakse napisati 1/4, 2/4, 1/4
<ivoks> ne
<hbogner> nego ove dvadesetcetvrtine
<hbogner> grrrr
<ivoks> zato sto to ne znaci sto ti mislis da znaci
<ivoks> to nisu kolicine
<ivoks> vec imena cestica
<hbogner> ivoks, nije
<ivoks> parcela ti ima 24 cestice
<hbogner> neeee
<hbogner> ovo je vlasnistvo nad jednom cesticom
<dodobas> Mmike: ja bi mogao... ali neki raniji termin... BURGER ...i odgovara mi ono na Vukovarskoj... i tako idem do ureda
<jelly> Skrivena kopija:   Dragi svi,   Obavještavam vas da za vikend krećemo s prvom pravom ovogodišnjom berbom                                                                                                                                     
<jelly>    naših zrelih i ukusnih mandarina. Kao što ste možda već primijetili, cijene mandarina ove godine su nešto drukčije negi lani. Urod je iznimno slab, usluge logističara dramatično su skuplje, ali je kvaliteta plodova i ove godine vrhunska. 
<hbogner> vlasnistvo nad parcelom 212 ima troje ljudi u omjeru 6/24, 12/24, 6/24 
<Mmike> jelly: DOBRA STORIJA ZA DIC CIJENU - JA BIH 5 KG, BTW, OSIM AKO KILA NIJE 300 KN
<jelly> OPG Jelčić Ploče sljedeći tjedan Vam nudi: MANDARINE - vreća 6kg=50kn - vreća 10kg=80kn - kutija 20kg=150kn
<hbogner> hebale ih dvadesetcetvrtine
<Mmike> hbogner: KAJ NIJE LAKSE REC 1/2, 1/2, 1/4 ? :)
<Mmike> ERM, KRIVO
<Mmike> 1/4, 1/2, 1/4
<hbogner> Mmike, pa to se i ja bunim
<jelly> ŠIPCI (nar, mogranj) [...] - vrećica 2kg=25kn
<Mmike> jelly: 6KG THEN
<jelly> MARMELADA od mandarina i limuna: mala staklenka, cca. 375 ml = 30kn/kom
<hbogner> ma nek budu i */4 kad je to najmanja pocjela, ali zasto */24???
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRhbJQxObnQ
<datase> YouTube: Screeching Weasel - You Are My Sunshine - 0:03:27 - 24523 views - 161 likes / 10 dislikes
<jelly> Očekivana isporuka je od utorka 27.10.2015. na dalje
<Mmike> hbogner: TAK SAM JA U DUCAN DOLAZIO I ZICAO 4/16 KRUHA >:) DOK MI ZENA FAKAT NIJE UZELA CETVRT KRUHA I NAREZALA GA NA 4 KOMADA, PA SAM DOSLOVNO IMAO CETIRI SESNAJSTINE :)
<hbogner> he he he
<ivoks> jelly: a gdje?
<Mmike> ivoks:  kak maknem paked iz PPA svog?
<jelly> Punktovi za isporuku: - TREŠNJEVKA - kod križanja Selska - Ozaljska - MAKSIMIR - kod rotora Bukovačka - Petrova
<jelly> ivoks: ali manje-više u kafani preko puta Elipsa na Trešnjevci
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> naso
<Mmike> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Deleting
<hbogner> heh, crkava disk na kojem drzimo backup, rekao sefu i nema reakcije
<hbogner> baas me zanima
<hbogner> kakva ce bit kasniej reakcija
<dodobas> hbogner: pa sta ti je jedan disk... sve je u RAID1/5 ili koji vec... 
<dodobas> jedan ko nijedan
<hbogner> dodobas, podatci su na raid1, ali ovo je eksterni backup
<dodobas> onda to nije backup... nego kopija podataka :)
<hbogner> a eksterni backup nije na raidu jer imam smao jedan disk
<dodobas> trebaju ti bar dvije kopije :)
<hbogner> ima jos jedna kopija, ali nije eksterna
<hbogner> da, dobro nije backup nego kopija podataka, picajzlo :D
<dodobas> e pa upravo tako, kako je to kopija podataka ... ako 'nestane' nije problem jer je to samo kopija podataka :)
<hbogner> ok, a sta je onda definicija backupa?
<dodobas> nesto sto si uspjesno restorao ... :)
<hbogner> huh? objasni jos malo, nisam dobro skuzio
<dodobas> backup nije backup dok ne napravis 'testiras' restore tog backupa 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: CEMO JEST CEVAPE I UZIMAT MANDARINE OPET NA TRESNJEFCI ? 
<BotaniCar> jelly: JA SE BILJEZIM NA JEDAN6(KG)PACK 
<hbogner> aha
<hbogner> ok pojedinacne fajlove uspjesno restorao u nekoliko navrata
<Mmike> brb
<Mmike> PAS SE NIJE TIJO SETAT
<hbogner> TI IMAS PSA???
<hbogner> kaj bi s mackama?
<Mmike> MAMA IMA PSA
<Mmike> RADIM OD MAME
<hbogner> ahaaa
<BotaniCar> http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/agNjM2q_460sv.mp4 # Toaster as joystick 
 * VjetarSaSunca missed vms's CAPS autokick
<vileni>  Mmike, jelly, BotaniCar, obrut, to znaci opet cuga petkom u 18? :)
<obrut> mandarine ! moze :)
<BotaniCar> O da da da da
<BotaniCar> Pitao me vec Filip da zakaj vise ne vidjamo Lukinog tatu :) 
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> https://imgur.com/ZaB8o9S
<Mmike> kakvi su to WD Purple diskovi?
<SilverSpace> za cure :)
<ivoks> hahaha
<vileni> Mmike: kao optimizirani za videonadzor
<ivoks> hp odustao
<ivoks> http://www.infoworld.com/article/2996184/cloud-computing/hp-to-shut-down-its-helion-public-cloud.html
<ivoks> koja kretenska firma, nevjerojatno
<SilverSpace> od cega odustao hp
<SilverSpace> aa 
<ivoks> ta firma, isto kao i dell, ne zna sto bi sami sa sobom
<ivoks> izgubljeni u vremenu i prostoru
<Mmike> tak je to kad imas 'upravu' s clanovima
<ivoks> Mmike: daj pikni eda da mi se javi, ignorira me, a hitno je
<Mmike> piknuh ga
<Mmike> jedino, mislim da nije tu trenutno
<Mmike> ili ipakj e:)
<Mmike> dodobas: kaj smo onda smo jesmo kaj?
<ivoks> od sad se radnja filma 'povratak u buducnost' odvija u potpunosti u proslosti
<dodobas> Mmike: pa jos moze... ali ne sad ... u firmi sam... pa gledaj u tom smjeru, meni pase onaj tamo kod FINE... imam nekih 15min do tamo ...
<SilverSpace> ovim tempom za godinu dana ce kroz hrvatsku proci preko milion migranata 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: i? da bar dio ostane...
<BotaniCar> Ne znam da li je dobro ili uzasno to sto im ne pada na pamet da ostanu :) 
<SilverSpace> kaj baba napravi to ne možee nitko 
<Mmike> dodobas: kaj sta ne kuzim :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: da smo razvijeni bilo bii dobro 
<Mmike> dodobas: koja fina?
<jelly> BotaniCar: dobro... za njih
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ovako nam je teret 
<dodobas> pa tamo gdje smo ljuto...
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> pa moze
<Mmike> kad mosh?
<dodobas> SilverSpace: teret ? pa ispostavit ce racun EU... EU ce vratit pare ... ne kuzim
<SilverSpace> kitu ce vratiti 
<SilverSpace> eu se dogovara da bi se dogovorili i od toga nista 
<SilverSpace> jos ni jednu odluku nisu uspjeli donjeti 
<Mmike> dodobas: kad mosh?
<dodobas> SilverSpace: pa ak ces glasat za majmune... onda nit nece...
<dodobas> Mmike: 13:00? se vidimo ok ?
<Mmike> dodobas: syn-ack-fin
<SilverSpace> dodobas: znam za koga necu 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: znam i ja da nesh za SDP, i to je pohvalno. Al' mene strah da ces glasat za HDZ!
<dodobas> pa rekoh, majmune ...
<SilverSpace> Mmike: za sdp sigurno necu 
<BotaniCar> Silver nema kaj nego glasati za stranku penzicha :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ja bi za Holy ak se skine 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> I sve kaj skine stavi na lice :) 
<dodobas> s kim su opet penzici?
<dodobas> ili su se podjelili ?
<dodobas> te predizborne koalicije su takva idijotarija
<SilverSpace> podjeljeni vecinom 
<BotaniCar> Koliko penzica imamo, morali bi biti dominantna politicka opcija k kojoj drugi gravitiraju :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace: da, znam, al' isto tako znam da ces glasat za HDZ
<SilverSpace> kao glavni i najveci su uz milanovica 
<Mmike> lololololooooooooooool
<Mmike> holy ak se skine
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nemoj zaboraviti na glasanje obuci onu kisnjacu s Sanaderom :) 
<Mmike> :) SilverSpace preporucam stileproject.com (NSFW!)
<BotaniCar> zakaj klikam svaki link s ovog kanala ? 
<hbogner> Mmike, ha ha ha, otvorio tvoj link i taman kolegica prolazila kraj mene :D
<BotaniCar> Ahahahahaha, i sad imas poziv na veceru, hbogner  ? :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: moras kaj Mmike posanje :)
<Mmike> pa, nsfw = not safe for work
<Mmike> konji
 * hbogner si pise podsjetnik, Ne otvarat linkove koje Mmike posalje
<dodobas> ahaahahahah
<hbogner> Mmike, znam, al inace je kolegica na drugom kraju i nevidi moj monitor :D
<Mmike> inace, taj vam je sajt napravljen u djangu :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja tvoje kliknem i kad bi napisao "not safe for brain" , znam da vrijedi rizika :) 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: za koga glasat ?
<VjetarSaSunca> hahaha Mmike stileproject
<VjetarSaSunca> di si to iskopao :)
<SilverSpace> tj uvijek je protiv 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: za tebe 'zna se' :P
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: mozes za MOST / ZAJEDNO / Pametno, nije da nema izbora. 
<VjetarSaSunca> čujem da glasački lisitć neće biti velik :D
<BotaniCar> ja bi bio tak sretan da se ovaj saziv Vlade sastoji samo od malih stranaka od kojih ni jedna ne moze nish sama. Pa ce ili vladati po demosu, ili nikak 
<VjetarSaSunca> Sad kad postoji preferencijalni glas mirali su navesti sve kandidate na listiću
<BotaniCar> nego, jeste skuzili kak su pizdunski prepilili zagreb po pola, tak da je istok grada u II izbornoj jedinici ? 
<BotaniCar> Tak da nemam omiljenog preferencijalnog kandidata na listi
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: pa sa interneta :)
<VjetarSaSunca> LOL
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pa, NE za HDZ (nit za SDP). To je jedino bitno. 
<dodobas> gerrymandering ... samo sto to 'raja' ne kuzi
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nisu zg nego zupaniju 
<hbogner> jos malo pa ce bit zagreb do siska s jedne strane, a s druge strane do karlovca :D
<VjetarSaSunca> Ionak je već i vrapcima postalo očito da su HDZ i SDP desno i lijevo krilo nekadašnjeg SKH
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ne, nisu ZG :) Maksimir u I i.j. , ja u II  :) Placam prirez - dakla u ZG sam 
<SilverSpace> hbogner: na sjever do slovenije vec je 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> tko god na ovim izborima glasa za SDP i ostale ili HDZ i ostale, taj je mutav ko stup
<SilverSpace> problem je kaj nema trece ozbiljne opcije 
<ivoks> ima
* ivoks changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr | Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Ford&Mazda | cryptovalute i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Stigli su Ubuntu 15.10 i OpenStack Liberty!
<hbogner> mene zanima s kim ce koja stranka koalirati prije izbora, tako da znam eliminirati prije glasanja, a ne nakonsto pokupe glasove
<ivoks> hbogner: e vidis, ja bi to zabranio
<ivoks> ja bi zabranio koaliranje prije izbora
<dodobas> yes yes
<SilverSpace> i ja 
<dodobas> zabranit...
<ivoks> u sabor ulaze pojedinci koji ne mogu skupiti 20 glasova
<ivoks> pa tako u saboru imas hns, keruma i slicne
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kaj oces rec da su SDP i HDZ ozbiljne opcije?!
<ivoks> HNS cak ima ministarstvo gospodarstva
<ivoks> halo!
<ivoks> a ne mogu preci izborni prag
<ivoks> te nebuloze treba zabraniti
 * Mmike ide psa probat prosetat sad
<hbogner> ma mislio sam nek najave s kim bi koalirali kad prodju izborni prag, a ne da glasas za jedne i onda oni koaliraju s ovima koje nezelis
<BotaniCar> ja bi zabranio koaliranje kao takvo. 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisu bog zna kaj ali su trenutno tu di jesu 
<SilverSpace> kak ih izbjeci 
<obrut> 12:18 < SilverSpace> problem je kaj nema trece ozbiljne opcije
<obrut> 12:18 <@ivoks> ima
<obrut> koja je to treca ozbiljna opcija ? mislim, ni ove dvije nisu ozbiljne
<obrut> postoji li u ovoj zemlji ikakva ozbiljna opcija ?
<SilverSpace> obrut: ne 
<dodobas> Mmike: sapuci mu na uho, politicke programe za 2015... usrat ce se ko foka
<hbogner> obrut, postoji, irska i njemacka :D
<BotaniCar> obrut: tvoja definicija ozbiljnog postaje sve slicnija ravilovoj :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: HNS ima i PPV ilitiga Prvu Podpredsjednicu Vlade :)
<obrut> hbogner: toga se i bojim...
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ti si pre fakin smijesna osoba :) zbog takvih k'o ti smo i u banani :) 
<obrut> iako, Irska mi ne igra... lijepo je za otici, ali zivjeti...
<Mmike> obrut: naravno da ne postoji, upravo zato NE DAS GLAS SDPHDZu
<BotaniCar> obrut: bas sam neki dan s ( ne znam jel ga znas ) Dokmom tipkao, njemu je fino tamo .. ok, on je malo cudan :) 
<Mmike> tak je nebitno tko ce doc
<Mmike> sam da ne dodju ovi
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kak ti znas dokmu?
<obrut> BotaniCar: znam tko je :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: Bjelovarac, glazbenik, ITjevac, bilo bi neobicno da ga ne znam :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kak ti znas dokmu ? :) 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kak to mislis 
<SilverSpace> moze i crni vrag samo da sdp hns ode u 3pm
<Mmike> SilverSpace: i HDZ, i HDZ. HDZ i SDP su isti kurac, ti vise ne smiju na vlast!
<Mmike> pajaci jedni i drugi
<Mmike> SilverSpace: al' znamo da si ti u dusi HDZovac pa je ovo bezpredmetno :( ugl, ucini Franku uslugu i NEMOJ glasati za SDP niti za HDZ.
<Mmike> BotaniCar: s irca, on je valjda na ircu od 1974te :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol
<BotaniCar> Mmike: fakat ! 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: za koga ti i ja glasamo ti uvijek ne ulaze u sabor i cemu onda uopce izlaziti na izbre
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: Sad imas mogucnost preferencijalnog glasanja, pogledao sam opcije i za I i.j i za II i.j. fakat nemres reci da se nema za koga glasati. 
<BotaniCar> Mozes reci da nisi puno gledao, to kuzim :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: onda necu glasati 
<BotaniCar> Ne kuzim. Velis da nemas za koga glasati, ja ti velim da imas, pa mi ti velis da ako imas za koga onda neces ? Nesto sam krivo procitao, nadam se
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: za koga bi toga nema kod mene u izbornoj 
<SilverSpace> i onda nemam za koga 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: smijem pitati za koga bi ? Ako nije konkretno taj, sigurno ima netko tko mu je pandan. 
<BotaniCar> U stvari, ne tice me se za koga bi, zanemari
<BotaniCar> Samo velim, nemres imat' samo jednu osobu na politickoj sceni kojoj bezuvjetno vjerujes . i taj dela s nekim 
<SilverSpace> hm fakat ne znam za koga bi 
<SilverSpace> recimo ovako glasam za svog favorita i taj onda svoj glas da milanovicu onda bi se vubil 
<BotaniCar> Pa znas za kog bi, pa pogle s kim taj dela ili kog preporuca. Da, ovo s koaliranjem i mene muci :( 
<SilverSpace> u biti uvije do sad samglaso protiv 
<SilverSpace> i to onda ispadne razocranje
<BotaniCar> Da, vecina nas je par prethodnih izbora glasalo protiv nekog, pa smo se osjecali jadno poslije :)
<ivoks> idem po neki rucak
<Mmike> da, rucak je dobra brija za ovo doba dana
<ivoks> mogao bi si i neku zenu naci
<ivoks> inace cu ostati solo :)
<obrut> uclani se u HDZ, ima zgodnih zena
<Mmike> mislim da je bolje da ne komentiram ovo :D
<Mmike> lol@oburt :)
<Mmike> ok, idemo isprobati uber!
<BotaniCar> Mene fascinira kak je Yusipovic uvijek okruzi nekim neloshim kokicama :) 
<SilverSpace> obrut: joj joj 
<SilverSpace> :)
<pkiller> Mmike: javi kako je prošlo :)
<Mmike> eo, nikak :)
<obrut> ak se ne javi, znamo kak je proslo :)
<Mmike> oho
<Mmike> dolazi
<Mmike> ajte
<SilverSpace> jebo kaj cu danas rucat 
<SilverSpace> staru sam spremio u bolnicu 
<vileni> SilverSpace: to zvuci kao da si ti kriv sto je u bolnici :)
<SilverSpace> sama si je kriva 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> zagrebacki sir s vrhnjem
<ivoks> nije lose
<ivoks> mozda malo previse vrhnja
<SilverSpace> zagrebacki je najbolji bar meni 
<SilverSpace> ustvari domaci sa placa je najbolji 
<Mmike> And, we ubered :)
<ivoks> Mmike: jel to taksiti voze?
<Mmike> ivoks: da, al' ne radiotaksi neg oni neki sa zutim tablicama - konkretno ovaj je bio od 'metro taksi' ili tako neke firme
<Mmike> veli da je gazda zabrijao da ce svi vozit i za uber, pa voze i za uber, njih 10ak
<ivoks> i super
<ivoks> imat ce vise prometa nego solo
<ivoks> jesi ga ocijenio? :)
<ivoks> ako das vozacu ocijenu 3, uber ce te nazvati da vidi sto je bilo
<Mmike> jesam
<Mmike> dao sam mu 5, lik je zakon
<Mmike> i on j emeni dao pet
<Mmike> dosli burgeri, idem jest :)
<ivoks> kak znas? :)
<ivoks> znaci, sve proslo ok
<ivoks> izasao novi ubuntu
<ivoks> i openstack :)
<ivoks> i tak... taman kad smo dobili uber
<ivoks> europa pocinje razmisljati o tome da se zabrani autima u grad :)
<BotaniCar> Sto je skroz OK inicijativa, da mogu tramvajem za 45 minuta na posao, ne bi auto ni palio
<ivoks> 45 minuta
<ivoks> za 45 minuta u londonu dodjes s jednog kraja grada na drugi
<ivoks> a ipak je malo veci od zagreba
<ivoks> javni prijevoz u zagrebu je koma
<BotaniCar> Pa velim, ne postavljam ni nerealan zahtjev, furni me na posao za manje od sat vremena i ja auto ne palim. 
<hbogner> da, u londonu ides podzemnom s kraja na kraj
<hbogner> busom ipak ide sporije
<ivoks> jel vam se mirka pohvalila?
<BotaniCar> Dobila je povisicu ? Lansirao si ju kao lokalnog menadzera i vise ti nije pod cizmom ? Vise ne brise foldere po disku ?
<BotaniCar> OpenStack je certificirana ? 
<BotaniCar> Mogu pogadjati samo toliko :) 
<mirka> ivoks, mogla sam ih eventualno upozoriti :'D
<mirka> polozih vozacki, jeeeeee
<hbogner> pohvalči se vise
<hbogner> \o/
<ivoks> wohooo
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar> mirka: cestitam. A sad shega: jel to samohvala, ili nas upozoravas da bezimo s ceste nakon 16h ? Ako je ovo drugo, reci koja ruta je postala rizicna :) 
<BotaniCar> Also, kaj ces vozit' ? 
<ivoks> radi predostroznosti...
<ivoks> ...mirka radi od doma neko vrijeme :)
<BotaniCar> :D
<mirka> :)) trebam naci neki autic, a dotada kradem sestri i tati, štaću :D
<ivoks> cujem da se jedan jako dobar mondeo prodaje za sitne novce
<BotaniCar> Pa, bolje da prvi auto koji ogrebes bude njihov nego tvoj :)
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iY9LtujlcVs
<ivoks> autic
<datase> YouTube: Audi A6 3.0 TDI Quattro 2015 review - 0:05:52 - 1619 views - 4 likes / 0 dislikes
<ivoks> slovenski engleski
<ivoks> ahahahaha
<ivoks> morate pogledati taj filmic
<BotaniCar> bolje se cuje motor auta od naratora :) 
<BotaniCar> Fakat je lepi auto :) 
<BotaniCar> "The instrument cluster is excelent" :) 
<ivoks> to cu si pokloniti za bozic
<BotaniCar> Dok god ostane za povisicu Mirki , zakaj ne :)
<mirka> :D
<BotaniCar> 78 kiloeura quatro varijanta, to uzimas ? VOAH !
<jelly> tolko sam platio stan :-)
<BotaniCar> :-) Eto ti/mi kad radis za druge,a ne za sebe :)
<ivoks> i to matrix verziju
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlv5dzvErLA
<datase> YouTube: 2015 Audi A6 Matrix | First Drive | Road Test Review | Motown India - 0:05:59 - 3481 views - 13 likes / 0 dislikes
<ivoks> ne ovaj mutavi 2.0l motor
<ivoks> uzas.
<ivoks> mirka: mondea sam bas servisirao, limariju popravio
<ivoks> moze jos 200.000km odraditi ;)
<BotaniCar> kak su izbori super, da su bar mjesecni ! Spustili cijenu cigareta, a najavljuju pad cijene gradskog prijevoza i odvoza smeca :) 
<BotaniCar> Josme ministarstvo poduzetnistv pocelo zasipati konf^Hinformativnim lecima, raj 
<mirka> ivoks, razmotrit cu ponudu ;)
<ivoks> uber mi poslao mail
<BotaniCar> Nema taj njegov marketing osnovne elemente ponude ( cijena ) :) 
<ivoks> dosli smo ti doma
<ivoks> BotaniCar: cijena se prilagodjava
<ivoks> za mirku je manja nego za tebe
<BotaniCar> Izvlakac :P
<ivoks> jebemu, zelim s8 :)
<ivoks> hahahaha
<ivoks> audi matrix je ilegalan u SAD-u
<ivoks> hahahaha
<BotaniCar> Najjeftiniji S8 na njuskalu je 23 kiloeura, 210kila kilometara je vec odradio :) 
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CE6-Jxt9HI
<datase> YouTube: Audi Matrix Beam Headlights: Why Are They Banned in the U.S.? - 0:04:33 - 90583 views - 80 likes / 62 dislikes
<BotaniCar> I jos je 2007 godina :) Jebenti audi :) 
<ivoks> 'crazy us rules that stop us from getting the best cars'
<Mmike> uber
<BotaniCar> Sad bas razmatram tu zavrsnu izjavu :) 
<Mmike> voznja koju sam radiotaksijem placao 32-35-37 kuna sa uberom sam platio 21-23 kune
<BotaniCar> Mmike: netko na FB je napravio komparaciju formalnog Uber cjenika s taksistima i rekao da je Cameo jeftiniji :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: url?
<Mmike> dvojim, cameo je za kratke relacije nesh sitnije jeftiniji od ostalih
<Mmike> tipa, cameo bi platio 30 kuna
<BotaniCar> vec sam zgasio, velim ti samo zato jer si takav da ces si otici sam baciti kalkulaciju :) 
<ivoks> sve je moguce
<dodobas> Mmike: a znaci nasli ste se :)
<Mmike> dodobas: da, morao se vracat ja nazad jer se lik nije javio na telefon
<pkiller> Mmike: samo da prošire na ostale dijelove hrvatske i bit će odlično. Da može bilo tko bilo di u hrvatskoj to koristit/vozit a ne samo zagrebačka elita :)
<dodobas> Mmike: a rekoh ti :P
<Mmike> pkiller: bude, polako
<ivoks> 'Prvi u Hrvatskoj si probao Uber, koja su tvoja iskustva?'
<ivoks> netocno
<ivoks> mozda je prvi isprobao uber u hrvatskoj
<ivoks> ali je upitno je li prvi u hrvatskoj isprobao uber
<BotaniCar> Istina, treba "Prvi si probao Hrvatsku Uber uslugu"
<ivoks> Koristim AMEX i on radi odlično, a povezao sam i Master zagrebačke banke.
<ivoks> ak koristis amex, nisi bas svijeta vidio :/
<ivoks> amex je neki faktor samo u hrvatskoj
<BotaniCar> Joj, nemoj, neke MS servise mogu platiti samo amexom ili wire transferom 
<BotaniCar> No, dobro, i MS ce uskoro biti faktor samo kod nas :) 
<ivoks> u svijetu ima 580 milijuna korisnika mastercarda
<ivoks> 550 milijuna korisnika visae
<ivoks> i 58 milijuna korisnika amexa
<ivoks> ono... wtf :)
<BotaniCar> Ako tih 58m obrne 10x vise love od ovih drugih 580m .. nije rasirenost jedina mjera
<ivoks> evo ti i te brojke
<ivoks> preko visae se okrene 1,2 bilijuna dolara godisnje (bilijuna, ne milijardi)
<ivoks> preko amexa se okrene 670 milijardi (upola manje)
<Mmike> ivoks: jesam ti rekao da ce maknut uzasne scrollbarove prije ili kasnije? :)
<ivoks> cudi mastercard, preko kojeg se okrene 610 milijardi
<ivoks> Mmike: ne sjecam se da si rekao, ali eto, ne cudi me
<BotaniCar> ivoks: posteno, onda fakat ne znam zakaj samo Amex kod placanja nekih servisa
<ivoks> http://www.cardhub.com/edu/market-share-by-credit-card-network/
<ivoks> ma kod kojih to?
<ivoks> moja turisticka agencija ne prima amex
<ivoks> jer imaju veliku proviziju
<BotaniCar> ivoks: e'o sad enrolam drugu firmu u MAPS ( microsoft action pack sub ) i da mi samo amex/wire
<ivoks> sta da ti kazem... to ti sve govori s kim imas posla
<BotaniCar> Slazem se :) 
<ivoks> microsoft action pack
<ivoks> sta dobijes tu?
<ivoks> ballmera obucenog kao captain america?
<ivoks> Thanks for reaching out! Your rating at this time is 5.
<BotaniCar> Ma ne, umalo dzabe osnovni softver za internu upotrebu i prstohvat clud usluga. Daj mi 10 minuta da mi se jebeni MS portal ucita pa cu jebomepasnut' opis usluge 
<BotaniCar> Prije sam nasao eksternu informaciju nego mi se MS partner portal ucitao. ivoks : https://mspartner.microsoft.com/en/us/pages/membership/action-pack.aspx
<ivoks> spava mi se
<BotaniCar> http://www.vipnet.hr/vi/vodafone-usluge/guardian # ovo je zgodno
<BotaniCar> kaj su u 15.10 dozvolili disejblanje online searcha u dva klika ? Woo
<Mmike> "Mala, koliko si visoka? - 150 - Uh, pa mala si; a koliko si teska? - Jos manje, 120!
<SilverSpace> ovaj Hezonja ce vise igrati ove sezone u nba nego prosle u baceloni 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UX7usqjj3EA
<datase> YouTube: Mario Hezonja Full PS Highlights vs Pelicans (2015.10.21) - 19 Pts, SICK! - 0:01:29 - 4913 views - 140 likes / 2 dislikes
<BotaniCar> E, jel se trebam cega posebno paziti kad danas krenem nadogradjivati 15.04 na 15.10? Nemam backup :D
<vileni> trebas paziti da imas backup :)
<BotaniCar> Nemam nikaj bitno na tom kaj cu nadograditi, samo mi se ne da raditi reinstall kad upgrade nekaj sjebe, a clean install mi nije interesantan :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: sve kod mene proslo ok
<SilverSpace> cini mi se da i radi nesto brze 
<BotaniCar> vidjet cu bas kak se novi radeon driver ponasa 
<BotaniCar> Ujebate, sad sam se sjetio da ipak imam nekaj bitno, savegameovi ! :) 
<vileni> a to ce 99% prezivjeti :)
<vileni> koja divota imati nebloatani samsung rom
<jelly> kaj to postoji?
<jelly> Mmike: assume a spherical girlfriend
<vileni> jelly: ima onaj gpe
<vileni> 5.1 za s4
<vileni> a posto necu kupovati novi mob jos, ovo ce mu taman dati jos godinu dana
<jelly> a za s4mini? :-\
<vileni> mislim da taj nikad nije dolazio u gpe verziji
<jelly> star godinu dana, gigu i po memorije... "necemo izdavat lollipop update, jebite se customeri"
<vileni> heh, cura ima s5mini, mozda dobije lollipop
<vileni> a mozda dobije i update od samsunga
<vileni> :D
<jelly> a mislim, mogu stavit ciganmoda
<vileni> da, ali ne volim ga vise
<jelly> omiljen mi vendor ima isti uredjaj sa cm i onak... okej radi
<jelly> reko je da mu neke stvari ne rade ali nista sto koristim
<jelly> samo sto je ovo od firme, ne znam dal ga mogu poslije vratit na origigi rom 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: stavi sve u git!
<Mmike> i onda samo git reset kad se ujebe :)
<vileni> jelly: mozes
<BotaniCar> Mmike: +++
<vileni> ali i garanciju vjerojatno gubis
<jelly> onda ce stajati ovo t-mobile bloatano 
<hbogner> ja gledam svojoj dragojh isto uzeti oneplus one, svidja jos se kamera i jos neke stvari
<vileni> hbogner: imas CM gore?
<hbogner> vileni, imam
<hbogner> dosao sa cm-om moj
<SilverSpace> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/20/12/2D94E8C700000578-0-image-a-22_1445340018736.jpg
<SilverSpace> Italian coastal town of Genoa
<VjetarSaSunca> hbogner: ja sam ženi uzeo Zenfone 6. Prvo je gledala u to kao u čudo, sad već i fontove namješta :)
<obrut> Ženfone 6
<obrut> telefon za žene
<ivoks> ima netko sugestije za dobar muski sat?
<hbogner> VjetarSaSunca, kolko para?
<ivoks> a da nije 100k kuna
<VjetarSaSunca> hbogner: nekih 2K kn preračunato
<VjetarSaSunca> obrut: da vidiš kako se gleda HRT dnevnik na tome :)
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: koji rang cijena za sat? 100 €, 1000 €, 10000€ ?
<ivoks> 1000 eura bi bio vrh
<VjetarSaSunca> obrut:  i da, veličina je bitna :D
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: ako želiš oko 100 € pogledaj Pierre Cardin recimo
<VjetarSaSunca> da se ne zaletavaš odmah na skuplje
<ivoks> ma prosao sam fazu 'lijepih imena, a sugavih' satova
<ivoks> tag heuer, breitling
<ivoks> to pucam sad
<VjetarSaSunca> Mene moj PC služi već 7 godina, sad je vrijeme za nešto novo
<ivoks> http://www.amazon.de/TAG-Heuer-Automatik-Chronograph-CV2A10-BA0796/dp/B002FGU7J6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1445523049&sr=8-3&keywords=tag+heuer
<VjetarSaSunca> Nije li Tag Heuer ipak klasa više od tvojih 1.000 € ?
<ivoks> moze i do dvije kile
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: a Omega ?
<ivoks> Victorinox
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: ili Bulova...
<ivoks> cini se da cu za dobar sat morati malo stediti ipak
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: uvijek moš k'o Sanader :)
<ivoks> sad imam festinu
<obrut> meni moja sigma od 300 kuna s pulsmetrom i stopericom radi vec 6-7 godina bez ikakvog kasnjenja :)
<ivoks> ne volim digitalne satove
<ivoks> a smartwatch mi je jos jadnije
<ivoks> ok, that's it
<ivoks> idem doma spavat
<ivoks> ne mogu gledat vise
<obrut> kakve omege i breitling... od breitlinga mi je jedino cosmonaute zanimljiv, al kosta... 
<ivoks> tag heuer mi je ljepsi
<ivoks> http://us.tagheuer.com/en/luxury-watches/tag-heuer-carrera-watch
<obrut> cak sam ga razmisljao nabaviti, bilo je nekih povoljnih dealova... al obzirom na moj stil zivota, doticni bi vjerojatno bio izgubljen ili unisten (iako su fakat robusni)
<Mmike> plavi: ping
<Mmike> plavi: u biti, budem na #percona :)
<plavi> Mmike, sretno!
<plavi> ;)
<Mmike> plavi: lol :D :D
<SilverSpace> http://image2.tin247.com/pictures/2013/12/11/gcj1386728057.jpg
<SilverSp1ce> sve vise stranica trazi da iskljucim AdBlock
<SilverSp1ce> zimsko računanje vremena ovaj vikend
<SilverSp1ce> paljenje svijetla na autima
<SilverSp1ce> to vrijedi i za bicikliste 
<SilverSp1ce> Zagrebačka banka ukida podršku za Windows XP
<jelly> lol, neregistrirani windowsi 2012 imaju na remote desktopu cijelo vrijeme overlay iznad svega koji veli "Activate Windows" 
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
#ubuntu-hr 2015-10-23
<hbogner> o/
<jelly> whoops, .at zatvorila Å entilj
<Mmike> nema na kebab u gratz
<BotaniCar> SilverSp1ce: online marketing kasljuca zbog addblocka. Pretuzno je kak jako bistri ljudi trose resurse na promisljanje kak da mi prodaju nesto sto ne zelim ili me bar prisile da pogledam :) 
<BotaniCar> Uff, jel netko za klopu u centru nakon 16h danas ? 
<BotaniCar> idem s malim obic' zrinjevac, pa koristim priliku :) 
<dodobas> He is back, ... https://lhartikk.github.io/ArnoldC/
<hbogner> jel znate nekog da trazi linux-asa? ako da, javite ;D
<jelly> heh, da si pitao prije mjesec-dva... 
<hbogner> eh, prije mjesec dva nisam mislio da ce me ovako sjebat
<dodobas> uh hbogner, a sto je bilo
<ivoks> oho
<ivoks> sjecate se ubuntu developer summita? :)
<ivoks> it's back! :D
<hbogner> dodobas, novi ugovor, jako nepovoljni uvjeti.... :(
<ivoks> ubucon, 21.01.2016.
<hbogner> pa se zato raspitujem dalje za opcije zaposlenja
<dodobas> ivoks: gdje ?
<ivoks> kalifornija
<ivoks> http://davidplanella.org/announcing-the-ubucon-summit/
<hbogner> dodobas, a i pun mi k.... klasicne geodezije
<hbogner> zadnjih tjedan dana samo gledam samo gruntovnicu i katastar
<Mmike> mi cemo, izgleda, sprint imati u Portlandu
<ivoks> a ja cu cape town
<Mmike> jer, Havaiji su ipak pre daleko.
<Mmike> Iako, to je jos ok, bilo je ideja poput - Novi Zeland! :D
<Mmike> oho, novi juju!
<dodobas> hbogner: a cuj... ja ne znam sto si uopce trazio u klasicnoj geodeziji... ja od 2000 pricam da je to mrtvo :)
<ivoks> danas je sve mrtvo sto nema veze s ITom
<ivoks> taxi ti je najbolji primjer :)
<hbogner> dodobas, nisam trazi klasicnu geodeziju, nego je trebalo biti UAV, 3D skeniranje i slicne stvari
<hbogner> al nist od toga kako stvari stoje pa trazim dalje
<dodobas> al opet... i to je samo klikanje u nekim drugim programima :)
<dodobas> samo ti treba ECDL za 'geodeziju'
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<hbogner> zalosno al istinito
<hbogner> idem bilo di sam da bude bolje nego ovdje
<dodobas> cek je to ono na Selskoj ?
<ivoks> jel zna netko... za MBA, jel treba prvo faks zavrsiti?
<dodobas> ivoks: ovisi koliko platis :)
<hbogner> dodobas, tamo negdje :D
<ivoks> dodobas: ako je mba diplomski program, onda valjda ne treba
<ivoks> ili?
<dodobas> a gle... ne znam sto si ocekivao od te ekipe
<dodobas> ivoks: a ovisi gdje trazis, ako je privatni faks, onda mislim da sve prolazi...
<hbogner> dodobas, nisam ocekaivao previse :D
<hbogner> ali ovo je jos nize od najnizih ocekivanja
<dodobas> ako je drzavni ... onda neki imaju koncept 'studenta prijelaznika' ili 'izvanredni'
<dodobas> ivoks: pa ti kao priznaju... ono sto si napravio do sad kao bude onaj 'bakalr'
<ivoks> Manekenke i zagrebački svijet eskorta: Pristaju na seks s desetoricom odjednom
<ivoks> anyway... back to the topic :)
<dodobas> hbogner: a gle, probaj na faksu kod ekipe :)
<dodobas> to ti je sve isto :)
<dodobas> ivoks: mora biti neki 'dopisni' na oxford/cambridge/harvard/yale :)
<ivoks> nije ni to losa ideja
<ivoks> al traje 2 godine
<ivoks> zajebi to
<ivoks> General MBA and FLEX MBA, 10.000,00 Euro.   It needs to be paid in kuna calculated according to the selling exchange rate of PBZ bank on the date of payment.
<Mmike> pa ovi nisu normalni
<Mmike> logove ce trpat u mongodb
<Mmike> systemd-sanity-breakdown
<BotaniCar> Ahahahahaha
<ivoks> systemd?
<Mmike> ivoks: ma voljeni nam alat
<Mmike> citam -dev listu
<ivoks> ZSEM's MBA Admission staff takes into consideration all of the following when evaluating your application: your academic qualifications (you must have at least 240 ECTS from your previous degree)...
<ivoks> ja mislim da nemam niti jedan ECTS bod
<dodobas> Mmike: pa da... to je OK :)
<Mmike> dodobas: velis, ak' mogu logovi u hadoop, sta nebi mogli u mongo :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ZSEM-ov MBA ti je ziher, ako imas preduvjete, spreman si platiti i mozes samo biti nazocan na predavanju ( ok, ovo zadnje je opcionalno ). Kumic i zena mu su ga odradili, vele da nema nikog tko to nije dovrsio uz minimalan angazman.
<dodobas> ivoks: imas... mislim diplomski ti je 30ETCS :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: nije stvar diplome, ja zelim nesto nauciti
<dodobas> kod nas je bakalar ... 180ECTS-a 
<ivoks> dodobas: pa nisam diplomirao jos
<dodobas> ivoks: da znam :{
<dodobas> :P
<Mmike> JOS nisi diplomirao?!
<BotaniCar> ivoks: onda nisam siguran da zelis na ZSEM. Predavaci su fantasticni, ali ne i pre angazirani - tako mi je bar receno.
<Mmike> mislmi, nisam nit ja
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> ti bas imas uvijete, ja nemam :D
<ivoks> fakat bi trebao
<dodobas> ja kad doktoriram, ima da si promjenim nick u 'dr.dodobas' :)
<ivoks> kad se vratim iz tokija, idem do faxa to rijesiti jednom zauvijek
<ivoks> i onda upisati mba, ako cu stici
<ivoks> valjda cu onda imati 240ects
<ivoks> nije bilo ectsa kad sam ja studirao
<dodobas> ivoks: imaju sad konverzijske tablice ...
<dodobas> uglavnom stupanj == total_ETCS
<dodobas> tako da ... diplomirao po starom programu = diplomirao po novomm
<ivoks> jel to 240ects?
<dodobas> dakle... kod nas je 300 ETCS
<dodobas> prediplomski 180 
<dodobas> diplomski 120
<ivoks> onda valjda imam
<ivoks> ako diplomiram
<hbogner> dodobas, na faksu kod koje ekipe? vase ili ???
<ivoks> BotaniCar: znam da je bolje vani, ali nisam u godinama kad se mogu seliti sam tak
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: nisam to ni predlagao, mislio sam reci da vani ima MBA programa koji ne zahtjevaju visok postotak dolaznosti i imaju kredibilitet, ti si navikao na putovanja pa bi mozda to izdrzao
<hbogner> ja za sad ima 243 ECTS-a :D
<ivoks> http://www.sbs.ox.ac.uk/programmes/degrees/mba
<dodobas> hbogner: pa kod nas nema bas posla, ako ne znas programirat
<dodobas> ivoks: ahahaa, pa kad ako ne sad... :)
<dodobas> hbogner: ali ona druga ekipa... pojma nemam sto oni rade
<ivoks> How much will it cost to live in Oxford in 2016/17?
<ivoks> Total £11,408 - £16,854
<jelly> samo?
<ivoks> The fees for the MBA programme 2016/17 is £50,200.
<ivoks> sve skupa, pola milijuna kuna
<hbogner> ona druga ekipa je ista ova ekipa, tako da ....
<dodobas> hbogner: pa to i kazem :)
<hbogner> a sto se tice programiranja, znam nesto, ni priblino kao ti i ekipa
<hbogner> :D
<ivoks> london business school je upola jeftiniji program
<ivoks> 27,500 funti
<dodobas> ivoks: pa platit ce, poslodavac, sto ne ?
<ivoks> pa ja sam poslodavac
<ivoks> mislim da cu ja ipak gledati ovo u zagrebu :)
<ivoks> ako im nisam prestar
<ivoks> za sad imam level 3 na pragmaticmarketing.com
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/223412531115765/videos/326159490841068
<ivoks> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahaha
<Mmike> dodobas: znas kaj sam skuzio upravo? :) za pg9.3+ ne moras vise drketat po shmmax i inima :)
<dodobas> hahahahha
<dodobas> Mmike: jes
<Mmike> ivoks: LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL :)
 * Mmike misli da bi SilverSp1ce trebao izaci iz svoje comfort-zone i glasati za Josipovicevce :)
<Mmike> bar ce moc rec 'gle, nisam nit za HDZ nit za SDP, odjebi!' :)
<Mmike> i nitko mu nece imati sto za prigovoriti! 
<ivoks> novi ubuntu phone update je znacajno ubrzo sustav
<ivoks> fak
<ivoks> skrolanje u browseru je gladje nego na desktopu
<ivoks> fakat, kapa dolje
<dodobas> Mmike: a sigurno nece obuci crvene cizme, a sad za plave mudante, mislim da im cijelu kolekciju
<Mmike> 'a sad za' ?
<Mmike> logical parser segfaulted
<dodobas> a dodaj koji zarez ...
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> weshmashian: jeste nasli DeBeaJa?
<weshmashian> Mmike: ne jos kolko znam
<BotaniCar> SilverSp1ce: rekao si da ne znas za koga bi glasao: http://barometar.vecernji.hr/topics/slug/ja-biram-koja-od-stranaka-ima-najbolja-rjesenja-za
<obrut> BotaniCar: i to je napravljenu na temelju izjava politicara bez kristalne kugle koja ce reci da li ce to fakat tako biti...
<BotaniCar> obrut: a imas relevantniji kriterij ? Ovo je nacrtano na osnovu programa stranki, drugo nemamo.
<obrut> je, sve stranke imaju program i od toga na kraju nis ne naprave :)
<obrut> dobro, ne bas skroz nista, ali drzava ostane u govnima
<BotaniCar> da se ponovim: imas li relevantniji kriterij za odlucivanje kome ces dati glas, od programa stranke ? 
<BotaniCar> Ak imas, i ja cu se povest' po tome :)
<obrut> nemam
<obrut> volio bih imati
<Mmike> imam ja
<BotaniCar> Reci,reci! 
<Mmike> kriterij je slijedeci: NE GLASATI ZA HDZ NITI ZA SDP!
<Mmike> sasvim je svejedno tko, samo ne ova dva
<BotaniCar> Dobro, to je nulti kriterij, goes w/o saying ( osim silveru, njemu treba posebno napomenut')
<api984> Mmike: za koga bis glasao… ORAH ili ZiviZID
<Mmike> brijem zivizid
<Mmike> radikalniji su
<Mmike> iako si mi fakat jadan izbor dao :)
<api984> Mmike: nema bas adekvatnih za glasat
<api984> Mmike: zato kaze ZIVIZID
<obrut> sto mislis kad bi fakat svi glasali za zivi zid i ovi pobjede ?
<api984> obrut: mislim da bi bilo vrijedno promjene
<obrut> mislis da bi se snasli ? ta ekipa mi izgleda ko hrpa dzabalebarosa koji ne znaju nist radit u zivotu
<obrut> ok su za dici galamu i to je sve super, al upravljat drzavom...
<api984> api984: nebi nazalost. neiskusni su
<Mmike> obrut: mislim da bi vlada pala za pol godine max :)
<Mmike> obrut: ali i to je bolje od hdz/sdp krimosa
<Mmike> i to treba, da dodju ti neki radikalni, izjebu banke i smanje PDV i naprave haos
<Mmike> ukinu opcine sve
<Mmike> potjeraju uhljebe
<Mmike> kajjaznam
<Mmike> masu gacama :
<Mmike> 0
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P21lwEYY-D0
<Mmike> kupujem subaru!
<datase> YouTube: 2011 Subaru Traction/Stability Control and Symmetrical AWD vs. Nissan, Honda, Toyota, and Ford - 0:02:19 - 600835 views - 1460 likes / 100 dislikes
<BotaniCar> ja bih najradije glasao za nekog toliko nesposobnog da nas je u stanju bankrotirati za 3 mjeseca, pa idemo ispocetkak kak treba :9
<obrut> kad su uopce izbori ? :P
<Mmike> pre super je kad radis za strance
<Mmike> plate skoro uvijek prije neg kaj se dogovoris
<Mmike> u bivsoj firmi (kod skrtice, jel) isto tak - jednom je plata kasnila par dana i dobili smo ispriku u vidu bonusa!
<hbogner> kod skrtice?
<vileni> Mmike: bolje i subaru nego mazda ;)
<dodobas> uh... i ja bih Å¡ubaru
<dodobas> recimo BRZ za neki zahebanciju, a onaj XV (mislim da je XV) za obitelj
<vileni> hm, nisam cuo za xv
<vileni> legacy/forester su ok kao obiteljski
<dodobas> ili mozda foester...
<vileni> iako su mi ljepsi stariji modeli
<dodobas> *forester
<vileni> forester sti npr http://media.caranddriver.com/images/04q3/267352/subaru-forester-sti-photo-5423-s-429x262.jpg
<vileni> pravo obiteljsko vozilo
<dodobas> da da ... XV je za yuppiee... 
<vileni> hmda, nisam ni znao da to postoji, nemam vremena pratiti nove aute bas
<ivoks> bome... zahladilo je
<BotaniCar> Danas mi je sjeb'o tko je sto mog'o. Gutel me prijavio na neke cloud usluge bez pitanja i kompletno me sjeb'o na microsoftovom portalu, koristili su moju mail domenu za prijavu, a vec je u upotrebi, pa mi je partnerski portal nedostupan. ALTUS mi je umjesto trazene nadogradnje brzine linka dofurao jos jedan link koji je rutan na krivi sub/gw , microsoftovci mi u tvrtku ne mogu uvrstiti direktoricu pa ona shodno neke stvari ne moze naruciti ; 
<BotaniCar> hetzner me umalo iskljucio jer im nije sjela uplata (je), i nisu mi mogli poslati mail s opomenom (vidi prvi issue). 
<BotaniCar> Petak, 15h. Volim biti sistemac. 
<vileni> kad ce nego u petak :)
<Mmike> iptables-persistent
<Mmike> the potrgator
<BotaniCar> Nda, ATI driver na ubuntu 15.10 mi ne prepoznaje monitore kak treba :) 
<Mmike> kak mi ujebalo lxcove, to je milina
<BotaniCar> jebo iptablese u cijelosti.
<vileni> ja si petak popodne koristim samo da organiziram ponedjeljak
<BotaniCar> vileni: ovo sve su issui koji su bili pod tepihom par dana, danas sam ujutro nevino samo poslao mailove svima da kak ide realizacija usluge, a na 'ecnerov portal sam se logirao pro forme, kao dio rutine :) 
<vileni> BotaniCar: hetzner po principu "dugo nije bilo problema, sigurno nesto ne valja" ? :)
<BotaniCar> kad tamo, trigerirao sam kaos :) Mozda da prestanem raditi petkom. Ponedjeljcima vec radim od doma, ovo je logican nastavak :) 
<BotaniCar> vileni: jasno :D
<vileni> idem se i ja ulogirati za svaki slucaj
<BotaniCar> na robot sucelje odem dva put mjesecno samo da invoise provjerim, dobro da jesam :D
<vileni> ja sam u zadnje vrijeme vise na awsu
<Mmike> BotaniCar: a kaj dete furnes u vrtic i ostanes doma ili?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: Sanela ode delat ujutro pa ga furne, svo troje smo na istom brdu. Ako ona radi popodne,da, furnem ga pa se vratim doma. 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zakaj jos uvijek koristis iptablese ? 
<Mmike> a kaj ti koristis?
<Mmike> ipchainse? :)
<BotaniCar> centos - firewalld
<BotaniCar> ( nftables)
<Mmike> jel' to systemd drek neki?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> budem to, kad 16.04 izadje
<BotaniCar> drek je, ciji je ne znam :) 
<BotaniCar> Znam da tamo di mi je iptables reload trajao 2 minute, ovo bude gotovo umalo odmah 
<vileni> BotaniCar: jesi se certificirao za rhel7?
<BotaniCar> vileni: fao sam za jedan bod .. ili je bilo 5 .. neku sicu  :) Trebao bi izaci u 11 mjesecu opet, ako posao dozvoli
<BotaniCar> U biti sam konj kaj sam izasao u prvom krugu certifikacije za 7icu, bodovi kaj su mi falaili su zbog buga u IPA-i, taj dio nisam mogao osposobiti da radi
<Vlado9A3CY> bon žur
<BotaniCar> de je žur, dobar žur ? :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: iptables reload ti je trajao 2 minute jer centos/redhat imaju to toliko sjebato da je to uzas
<Mmike> iptables-save generira oko 300k sranja
<Mmike> 123984193284 chainova koji se ne koriste i tak
<BotaniCar> Mmike: trajao mi je zato kaj mi je iptables tablica veca od 10MB :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar: haproxyji u pornjavi di ima hrpa fajewalla (al' ono, HRPA) imaju niti 10k
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nije iptables tablica, nego centos debilizam
<BotaniCar> :)
<Mmike> worker[5] Test still running: main.sp-lock
<Mmike> worker[2] Test still running: main.handler_innodb
<Mmike> worker[6] Test still running: main.handler_myisam
<Mmike> worker[5] Test still running: main.sp-lock
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> tak mysql to
<Mmike> grozno :(
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kad parametriziram iptablese tak kak moram, sporo mi je i na debianu. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa kol'ko imas rulova? 093218492341983271982731432432? :)
<BotaniCar> Da.
<Mmike> then you're doing it wrong
<BotaniCar> U biti, veci dio tablice su mi banovi 
<Mmike> da, nesh krivo radis
<BotaniCar> i ne, ne mislim ju purgeat :) 
<BotaniCar> Kad pogledam postotak rekonvalescenata ( baniranih povratnika ) , sve mi treba unutra. A apropo "radis krivo" - pokrivam se s onoliko deke koliko je imam :) Znam to i "brze" rijesiti ali bi kostalo 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pretpostavljam da ti je bar 80% IPjeva sa dinamicnih IP adresa, sto znaci da baniras hrpu krivih korisnika
<BotaniCar> Mmike: citaj iznad, provjerio sam to i nije tako, imam povratnike, more njih. Adrese koje sam banirao, naknuo s bana, vratio nazad. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: aj daj izvuci ih 10, molim te :)
<Mmike> ako sam u pravu, 7-8 bi ih trebalo biti krivih :)
<BotaniCar> Zasto , da ti odes na RIPE umjesto mene ? 
<Mmike> pa da ti pokazem da si u krivu
<BotaniCar> Bolje da utrosimo vrijeme na to da komentiramo neke cice :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: i, recimo da si s pretpostavkom u pravu. Zasto mislis da je meni bitno da li je jedan ili pet razlicitih korisnika s reusanog dynIP-a doslo k meni raditi pizdarije ? Opet idu na ban listu. 
<Mmike> pa koja svrha onda?
<Mmike> blokiraj sve
<Mmike> pa nesh opce imat problema
<Mmike> imas 100 IPjeva, od toga ti je 10 njih zlocestih. Blokiras ih. Sutra se IPjebvi promjene i tih 10 su validni korisnici koji nemru gore vise. A ti dodas jos 10 novih.
<Mmike> I tak stalno
<BotaniCar> Nemrem , biznis logika je slozena tak da umalo svatko moze doci i selfprovisionati si nekaj kaj sluzim. Da bi to mogli , enmrem blaacklistati citav internet i propustiti samo zeljene - jer ne znam kog zelim. 
<Mmike> Na kraju od 50k IPjeva imas njih 5k koji nesh smiju, ostali su blokirani
<Mmike> pa upravo to radis :) blokiras one koji su dobri  :)
<Mmike> jelly: e, da te pitam
<BotaniCar> Kuzim ja prema cemu ti mene navodis, ali problem u stvari nije na softverskom sloju :) Samo poslijedica. 
<Mmike> jelly: si tu?
<Mmike> jelly: ?
<BotaniCar> jelly: i ja bi te pitao, si uvazio moju predbiljezbu na 'darine ? 
<BotaniCar> jelly: daj da jedemo i da se u zivo s mmiketom ovak' raspravljam, ovo nije sexy ! :) 
<vileni> ja bi isto mandarine ako je isporuka sljedeci petak
<vileni> BotaniCar: to si isao samo ex300?
<vileni> ili je to 200
<vileni> sad se ne sjecam koji ima IPA
<BotaniCar> vileni: uz malo srece mozes proci tako da se IPA nni ne spomene, ja sam kurceve srece, imao sam i SElinux pitanja, sto instruktor veli da nije vidio na tom certificiranju od kad radi :D
<BotaniCar> Srecom sam se u par navrata tak najebao s selinuxom da sam to znal od prije :) 
<vileni> BotaniCar: kako mislis da nije vidio selinux pitanja? uopce ili tako teska?
<vileni> selinux mi je najveca nepoznanica, firewalld i systemd sam pohvatao
<BotaniCar> Uopce, veli da se nekad zna desiti da u testu dobijes nalog "seLINUX po obavljenom mora biti enablean" i to je to. Ja sam morao kontekste postavljati :) 
<vileni> pa sudeci po raznim komentarima ima dosta toga
<BotaniCar> Ima, ali ne za RHSA, nego za SE
<vileni> a cekaju me oba, tako da :)
<BotaniCar> meni preduzece nece da plati SE :) Nije ni da nam treba za neki tender :) 
<SilverSp1ce> dan
<SilverSpace> wily 
<SilverSpace> ko urica prede
<SilverSpace> prvi trening f1 kisa
<Mmike> oho!
<Mmike> SilverSpace, tko je ovaj rossi?
<Mmike> novi neki?
<Mmike> kad se taj pojavio, veli wikipedija da je 4 utrke vec u f1
<Mmike> Rossi made his F1 debut with Marussia at the 2015 Singapore Grand Prix.[16] Rossi is also in negotiations with Gene Haas to join the Haas F1 Team for 2016.[17]
<Mmike> mh
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa da kaj ti pratis ;(
<Mmike> pa ono
<Mmike> pratim :)
<SilverSpace> jos prije su ga spominjali 
<SilverSpace> RB se nesto raspistpljio 
<SilverSpace> mada prvi trening nis ne znaci pogotovo bila kisa
<SilverSpace> ove godino koliko je pehova imao Kvyat i jos je ispred Riccarda
<SilverSpace> lik koji trenira RB vozace i koji su prosli kroz njegove ruje u RB kaze da je Kvyat odmah iza Vettela
<SilverSpace> pa onaj francuz Vegne 
<SilverSpace> tek onda Riccardo 
<jelly> kakav luksuz: nagovorio mrezase da nam da GIGABITNU mrezu u ofisu
<Mmike> jelly, narandjizce?
<jelly> Mmike: ke?
<Mmike> jelly, naran-dje
<jelly> Mmike: sad tek ide prva runda mandarina, ku's navro
<Mmike> pa 
<Mmike> imam zenu doima, jel :)
<jelly> log veli: Mmike 1x6kg mandarine, BotaniCar 1x6kg mandarine, ostali (vileni, turbo) nisu specificirali kolicinu; stizu u utorak, znaci bilo koji dan nakon toga moze isporuka makar cim cim prije tim tim bolje
<Mmike> o, pa super!
<Mmike> thnx! :D
<hbogner> jelly, posto ono 6kg paket?
<hbogner> i jel se jos moze narucit?
<jelly> hbogner: 6kg 50kn, 10kg 80kn, moze
<hbogner> moze 10kg
<jelly> može.  Ko još želi, nek se doda do nedelje https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/17mMcev3yEh43Od80_dTPzfXrmmwZ0uSIJeiV_qCBfAY/edit?usp=sharing
<hbogner> jedino kaj mene u utoraknema u RH, vracam se srijedu/cetvrtak
<jelly> nije frka, mogu stajati na balkonu kod mene
<jelly> možda bi ih mogao staviti u topic
<jelly> Mmike: stavi http://tinyurl.com/mandarineubuntu u topik ;-)
<Mmike> nemrem
<Mmike> neznam kak da si opa uzmem
<jelly> Mmike: /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-hr
<Mmike> Ti vrapca!
* Mmike changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Tjedni Bljesak: http://tinyurl.com/mandarineubuntu | Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr | Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Ford&Mazda | cryptovalute i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Stigli su Ubuntu 15.10 i OpenStack Liberty!
<obrut> demit, mene nema u zg sljedeci tjedan :(
<obrut> jelly: ce bit jos tih mandarina poslije ? :)
<SilverSpace> kaj je ovo https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/amd64/nautilus-open-terminal
<SilverSpace> nema vise paketa
<jelly> obrut: prosle godine je bilo ovako: ovo je prva berba.  Onda je bila bar jos jedna berba i isporuka tih istih, i onda 2-3 tjedna iza ide jos druga sorta
<jelly> obrut: al mogu cekati tjedan dana kod mene ak oces
<SilverSpace> i ja bi mandarine ali jebiga nema sanse bilo koji dan se naci 
<SilverSpace> termin mi ovih dana popunjenfull
<jelly> SilverSpace je od svih najvise zaposlen :-)
<SilverSpace> jelly: jebi ga stara u bolnici sestra radi ja netjaka 24h ful 
<SilverSpace> da je samo skola 
<jelly> tak ti je to kad, er, sestra napravi dijete :-)
<SilverSpace> ide na sag gitara 
<obrut> jelly: ako nije bed da budu kod tebe do recimo ponedjeljka iza, onda bih uzeo... mozda, ali mozda bih mogao pokupiti to za vikend
<SilverSpace> Å¡ah*
<jelly> obrut: nije
<obrut> jelly: ok, onda se upisujem
<SilverSpace> full sam zauzet 
<jelly> obrut: cca pon 02.11. si tu?
<jelly> ja sam taj tjedan tu, ali 7-8.11. sam van grada, opij^H^H^H^Hteam building
<obrut> jelly: da, morao bih biti
<Mmike> ja sam dete turio spavat
<Mmike> i izasao iz sobe
<Mmike> prestao je urlat cim sam izasao
<Mmike> i sad je tisina
<Mmike> valjda ne rastavlja radijator
<SilverSpace> Mmike: vidio te u mraku pa urla :)
<jelly> obrut: mandarinama nece bit nista za tih tjedan dana stajanja ak se odlucis uzeti, ak ne, onda u iducoj turi
<SilverSpace> u biti mandarine me tak ni ne zanimaju ja bi Å¡ipak 
<SilverSpace> ili ti nar
<jelly> SilverSpace: šipak je vrećica 2kg=25kn
<jelly> hmmm, di je kanta za smeće na windowsima 2012?
<jelly> obrisao sam 90GB image al se bojim da je u smeću a ne zapraf obrisan
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> jelly: uzet cu :)
<obrut> nego, jel zna tko kakvu zanimljivu konferenciju da se odrzava u sljedecih mjesec/dva/tri. u hr ili kojoj obliznjoj drzavi, da je vezana uz programiranje/security/mreze/sistemasenje ?
<obrut> osim ccc jer oni jos nist nisu objavili :P
<jelly> kad je ccc obicno, u 1.mjesecu?
<hbogner> obrut, imao si bcc prosli mjesec
<hbogner> iliti balccon
<obrut> jelly: prakticki zadnje tjedan u godini
<obrut> hbogner: ne treba mi proslost, nego buducnost :)
<SilverSpace> ma necu nis ne stignem 
<hbogner> obrut, gledaj na buducnost za godinu dana :D
<obrut> eh, al sad treba potrosit pare za edukaciju ;)
<obrut> steta, devoxx je rasprodan
<Mmike> http://imgur.com/TMLdod9
<sillyslux> em, pa meni se java ipak nesvida
#ubuntu-hr 2015-10-24
<dodobas> yutro
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<dodobas> đes Vladan
<Vlado9A3CY> zivio dodobas :)
<CrazyLemon> .weather umag
<datase> CrazyLemon: Weather for Umag, Croatia | Temperature: 59°F / 15°C; Humidity: 63%; Pressure: 30.21in / 102.3kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Variable, 2mph / 3kph; Updated: 21 mins, 7 secs ago | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 66°F / 19°C; Low of 46°F / 8°C | Forecast for Sunday: Partly cloudy; High of 64°F / 18°C; Low of 48°F / 9°C | Forecast for Monday: Partly cloudy; High of 69°F / 21°C; Low of 46°F / (1 more message)
<CrazyLemon> .more
<datase> CrazyLemon: 8°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Clear; High of 65°F / 18°C; Low of 50°F / 10°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Mostly cloudy; High of 63°F / 17°C; Low of 53°F / 12°C | Forecast for Thursday: Chance of rain; High of 64°F / 18°C; Low of 50°F / 10°C
<Vlado9A3CY> hell o world
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/6APC9oo 
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/RWsfduq fish and chips
<Mmike> SilverSpace, super je onaj phoenix za nogomet - gledam chelsea-westham, odlicna slika, nema reklama, prva liga
<Mmike> jos da nadjem tak nesh za F1
<dodobas> e Mmike, ti ono koristis dnsmasq, jel tak ?
<Mmike> dodobas, a ono, silom. libvirt ga turne i lxc ga turnu
#ubuntu-hr 2015-10-25
<dodobas> Mmike: ako zelim lokalni dns-cache, ne znam koja je alternativa ... osim vrtit nesto kao 'bind'
<jelly> dodobas: unbound ili pdns-recursor
<dodobas> jelly: tnx, pogledam
<dodobas> unbound je kuul
<ivoks> konichiwa
<dodobas> ohayou
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<Mmike> http://slashdot.org/poll/2943/star-wars-or-star-trek
<Mmike> f1.com je totalno u banani
<Mmike> nemrem nac startgrid za danas
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> to je zato kaj kvalifikacije nisu gotove jos :)
<jelly> kak nisu gotove?
<sky_> pozdrav zamolio bih nekoga za malo pomoći 
<sky_> ima li koga?
<Vlado9A3CY> reci sky_ 
<sky_> imam više pitanja pa po redu 
<sky_> imam instaliran kubuntu ali neznam koju verziju pa me zanima gdje mogu provjeriti koja je verzija
<Vlado9A3CY> otvori terminal i napisi
<Vlado9A3CY> lsb_release -a
<sky_> sori totalni asm početnik na linuxu i neznam gdje je terminal
<Vlado9A3CY> terminal ili konzola... nadji ga
<Vlado9A3CY> vjerojatno ti se nalazi u izborniku... 
<Vlado9A3CY> ili na desktopu ...
<sky_> na desktopu nema ništa
<Vlado9A3CY> ili dolje kao ikonica za brzo pokretanje (na panelu)
<sky_> a u izborniku imam RUN COMMAND...
<Vlado9A3CY> ako ne nadjes, trazi u izborniku
<sky_> nasao sam
<Vlado9A3CY> sky_: ima kaj novoga?
<Vlado9A3CY> ili mogu ici ja... i svratiti sutra? :D
<sky_> cek
<sky_> tu sam
<sky_> imam jedno starije racunalo
<sky_> AMD athlon 3000+
<Vlado9A3CY> a taj kubuntu... to ti je nova, friska instalacija, ili je to vec bilo unutra?
<sky_> sa 2 gige rama i AGP grafickom karticom
<sky_> trtaj kubuntu sam instalirao sam 2008 godine
<sky_> kao dva operativna sustava na računalu
<Vlado9A3CY> ajoj
<sky_> drugi je bio win
<sky_> Winxp
<Vlado9A3CY> preporucam ti da sve to pregazis friskom instalacijom ubuntu 15.04
<sky_> sad mi je win jako dosadio i poceo bih koristiti samo linux na svim racunalima koje posjedujem
<Vlado9A3CY> ili 15.10 je sada najnoviji
<sky_> ok
<Vlado9A3CY> jer to sto imas trenutno, je uglavnom neupotrebljivo
<sky_> a reci koju distribuciju staviti na AMD Athlon 3000+ sa 2 gige rama
<Vlado9A3CY> znas li koju tocno graficku karticu imas?
<sky_> da
<Vlado9A3CY> koju
<sky_> x1600 AGP sa 512 MB rama
<Vlado9A3CY> mislim da bi na tom kompjuteru bez brige radio najnoviji ubuntu
<sky_> sorry x1650 pro sa 512 mb rama
<sky_> ok
<Vlado9A3CY> eto... imas jos kakvim hitanja? :)
<Vlado9A3CY> *pitanja
<sky_> a reci ako sad na ovom laptopu zelim instalirati ubuntu
<sky_> jeli to neka velika zamvzlama jer bih trebao obrisati ovaj ubuntu koji imam i instalirati novi tako da mi win ostane i da opet stoje dvas operativna sustava
<sky_> buraz mi koristi win i sad zbog njega
<Vlado9A3CY> na tvom bih mjestu prvo napravio instalacijski medij za novi ubuntu ... cd ili usb memory stick ...
<Vlado9A3CY> pa bih onda iz windowsa obrisao postojece linux particije ...
<Vlado9A3CY> pa bih onda instalirao novi linux na prazan neparticionirani prostor na disku
<Vlado9A3CY> sve se moze napraviti tijekom nove instalacije linuxa, ali obzirom da nisi bas vjest ...
<Vlado9A3CY> ne znam kako ces ...
<Vlado9A3CY> ali zato je tu google ...
<Vlado9A3CY> uvijek mozes upisati u google svoje pitanje ...
<Vlado9A3CY> npr. 
<sky_> pa ovaj kubuntu sam sam instalirao kao drugi operativni sustav na laptopu
<Vlado9A3CY> kako instalirati ubuntu 
<sky_> inače sam informatičar ali nisam do sada pokušavao sa linuxom
<Vlado9A3CY> pa onda znaci nema problema, ako si to vec radio :)
<sky_> da prije 7-8 godina
<sky_> trebala bi mi i jedna distribucija koja bi imala dobru aplikaciju za snimanje zvuka
<sky_> jer sviram gitaru
<sky_> pa bih na vikendici napravio mali kućni studio
<Vlado9A3CY> izguglaj "ubuntu studio"
<Vlado9A3CY> odoh dalje sad... pozdrav i sretno ;)
<sky_> i sad bih te još zamolio da mi kažeš kako da si snimim ovaj razgovor 
<sky_> hvala i pozdrav
<Vlado9A3CY> ako si informaticar onda ces se vec nekako snaci :)
<Vlado9A3CY> npr. selektiras tekst, kopiras ga u clipboard i pejstas ga u neki text editor... i pospremis file
<sky_> ma ok mislio sam da gas mogu jednostavno snimiti razgovor
<sky_> poz
<Vlado9A3CY> kako to mislis snimiti? ... pa nismo razgovarali nego smo se dopisivali :)
<sky_> ok ok
<Vlado9A3CY> pogledaj si u svom programu za irc kaj ti se nudi
<sky_> još jedno pitanje
<Vlado9A3CY> mozda ti se sve konverzacije vec automatski spremaju u log
<Vlado9A3CY> reci
<sky_> imam instaqliram taj konquer
<Vlado9A3CY> konqueror
<sky_> i sad ne mogu otvoriti mail, face, ...
<Vlado9A3CY> koju verzija ti je tak kubuntu?
<sky_> koji browser da instaliram da sve radi 
<sky_> probao sam firefox pa neće
<Vlado9A3CY> moras si instalirati novi linux, a ne browser
<Vlado9A3CY> a onda imas na raspolaganju firefox ...
<Vlado9A3CY> a mozes si instalirati jos svasta :)
<sky_> ok
<sky_> pozdrav navratim još koji puta ako bude problema
<Vlado9A3CY> sky_: nista bez novog linuxa... nemoj gubiti vrijeme nego radi na tome da si instaliras novu linux distribuciju ...
<sky_> a reci 
<Vlado9A3CY> samo ti svrati :)
<sky_> kad izađe nva distribucija moram svakio puta instalirati novu ili postoji update
<Vlado9A3CY> to ti ovisi o distribuciji... guglaj malo pa ces saznati :)
<sky_> ok
<sky_> imas li mozda popis osnovnih naredbi za terminal
<sky_> pa da mi pejstaš tu
<Vlado9A3CY> koji program za irc koristis?
<sky_> irc sam otvorio u browseru
<sky_> da što prije dođem do informacija
<Vlado9A3CY> je l' vidis negdje privatnu poruku od mene... negdje ti mora biti vidljiva... neki novi tab ili slicno
<Vlado9A3CY> napisao sam ti par redova
<Vlado9A3CY> my god
<Mmike> ejebemti sve
<Mmike> hamliton prvak
<Mmike> :/
#ubuntu-hr 2016-10-24
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro...
<Vlado9A> pospanci...
<Vlado9A> a naročito SilverSpace :)
<dodobas> putar
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<vileni> jutro
<ivoks> masala
<ivoks> pa redhat jos nije patachao
<BotaniCar> I ti gledas, ha ? :D
<ivoks> a meni su web serveri pod dosom, valjda sva script djeca pokusavaju isti exploit
<BotaniCar> Pokusavaju vec .. 5 dana
<ivoks> ja cekam patch za 2.6.32 :)
<BotaniCar> Je, pa normalno da si na RHEL6 :) 
<ivoks> ma ne
<ivoks> imam jedan prastari 10.04
<BotaniCar> Onda tamo imas i ozbiljnijih problema od ovog :) 
<ivoks> ne bas
<jelly-home> RH ima workaround https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1384344#c13
<ivoks> jesi ga probao?
<ivoks> jer ne radi
<ivoks> https://github.com/dirtycow/dirtycow.github.io/blob/master/pokemon.c
<ivoks> probaj sam
<ivoks> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1384344#c45
<jelly-home> nisam probao
<ivoks> https://github.com/dirtycow/dirtycow.github.io/wiki/PoCs
<ivoks> https://gist.github.com/KrE80r/42f8629577db95782d5e4f609f437a54
<ivoks> bam.
<ivoks> /usr/bin/passwd: setuid ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), statically linked, corrupted section header size
<ivoks> eto, user sjebo /usr/bin/passwd
<BotaniCar> Anything you open up with a text editor, and looks slightly legible, is a text file.
<BotaniCar> Anything you open up with a text editor, and looks like your computer exploded, is a binary file.
<BotaniCar> Ovo cu si na zid dat' stavit' kao jednu od onih motivacijskih tapeta. Vidim da su popularne po uredima u radnickoj
<ivoks> https://github.com/scumjr/dirtycow-vdso
<ivoks> ovaj ti omogucava da iz dockera izadjes u host
<jelly-home> eh, bit ce taj docker siguran, za jedno 5 godina
<jelly-home> skup sa svim ostalim kontejnerima
<BotaniCar> speaking of docker, cete izraziti podrsku sutra, slusajuci webinar u CARNETa ? 
<ivoks> pa u lxdu ti ovo nis ne pomaze
<ivoks> taman da si i root u LXD-u, na hostu si drek
<SilverSpace> jutro
<ivoks> docker je zlo u biti
<SilverSpace> dobro je nitko kome sam stavio ubuntu u zadnjih mjesec dana nije izrazio zelju za povratkom na windoze
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nisu jos sjeli za racunalo :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> aa ne kazu super im je
<BotaniCar> Aha, nisu jos nikad vidjeli windowse :) 
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj jednog hebe wifi 
<SilverSpace> ima neku glupavu karticu wifi na laptopu kaj malo radi malo ne
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: sve su to stara laptop racunala na koja su si oni sami sjebali windoze jer su stavili win10 pa je to koma na tim starim racunalima
<SilverSpace> ovo im za sad radi ono kaj oni trebaju 
<SilverSpace> a to je internet
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zakaj na ovom serveru nemamo #punosexamaloprice kanal ? Ako je ikaj trebalo prenijeti s idolneta, trebalo je to i #marijuana :) 
<BotaniCar> Vish, a ja stavim 10ku tamo di se 7ica vleche :)
<hbogner> ej ljudovi, kad vi redite server maintainance, tipa reboot ako je izasao novi kernel i slicno?
<BotaniCar> Kad najmanje smeta ljudima koji koriste servise na tom serveru. AKo mogu, cetvrtkom popodne patcham, tako imam petak za reakciju kad se nekaj sjebe, a ne nacinjem si vikend. Ako ne ide, subota navece. 
<hbogner> petak u noci, subota u noci, nedjelja u noci? nesto u tom stilu?
<BotaniCar> Ako mora po noci, onda subota, ostaje ti nedjelja prije radnog ponedjeljka za sanaciju kad stvari odu u kvasinu
<BotaniCar> Ne volim nedjeljne radove jer se u ponedjeljak svi sefovima foliraju da rade 
<hbogner> nemora po noci, to je samopitanje
<BotaniCar> Ako ne mora po noci, odvali jos danas, najavi odrzavanje u 14h i bok, ako imas vuru vremena posla jos stignes i ffedback dobit' jel sve radi. 
<hbogner> ali radnim danom iza 19 ili vikendom iza subote popodne bi bio manji load na serverima
<BotaniCar> Ajmo bit manje genericki, kaj ides delat, rebootas za novi kelner ? 
<BotaniCar> rebootaj odma' , usput vidis jel redunancija/failover rade :) 
<hbogner> recimo da izadje novi kernel i trazi me sistem reboot, kad bi to po vama bilo najbolje napravit a da nije tokom tjedna 6-19 ili subote 6-16
<BotaniCar> subota 16:05
<hbogner> slazem si maintainance polic ykojeg bi se trebalo drzati
<hbogner> :D
<vileni> hbogner: idealno imas load balancer ispred svega
<hbogner> vileni, idealno :D
<vileni> ali ako nemas, onda vrijeme najmanjeg loada
<BotaniCar> Aha, to :) Ja imam mainteinance window subotom od 10-12h zbog suradnika u drugim vremenskim zonama, ne pridrzavam ga se, a ni itko drugi. Posaljemo okruznicu par dana unaprijed i trazimo go-nogo 
<vileni> ja sad dogovaram za nedjelju kod jednog customera
<vileni> ostatak ima HA setup ili im odgovara prije 9 / poslije 17
<BotaniCar> Pripasi tog customera vecini, kaj bus izvodil radi jednog
<vileni> nisu svi isti
<vileni> ovi imaju server ili dva
<vileni> ovaj za nedjelju ima 15ak
<BotaniCar> Tim prije, male prilagodi policyu vecih
<vileni> pa necu ih sve nedjeljom :D
<BotaniCar> zasto ne?
<BotaniCar> Ako tebe veseli nabijati nocne , nabijaj
<BotaniCar> Meni je jedan angazman tjedno mimo radnog vremena i previse
<vileni> pa bas zato sto me ne veseli
<vileni> ovaj klijent dovoljno placa da je to opcija
<vileni> ostali dobiju working day blizu zeljenog termina ako je moguce
<BotaniCar> I dalje ne kuzim, ako imas mogucnost, zakaj to ne bi turio u isti vremensi okvir kad hendlas i ostale ? 
<BotaniCar> Ahh
<vileni> nemam mogucnost
<vileni> oni zahtjevaju nedjelju
<vileni> mi zahtjevamo da nam plate extra plus jos malo
<vileni> i svi sretni
<BotaniCar> Jasno
<hbogner> thx na savjetima
<BotaniCar> Dakle, postoje flasteri za povecanje penisa. Dosta interneta za dans :)
<obrut> pa cuj, namotas ga u flastere i tak se poveca, ak su flasteri debeli...
<BotaniCar> Kaj ne, briljantno, a do sad se nisam sjetio. Kaj je najbolje, izlozeni vlazi flasteri dodatno nabubre ! 
<jelly-home> ak postoje flasteri za nikotin, zasto ne i za ovo
<SilverSpace> joj kak mi fali treca ruka 
<jelly-home> TMI
<SilverSpace> idealno mi mi dosla kad nesto lemim 
<SilverSpace> a i u slobodno vrijeme
<vileni> tipa kad playboy citas
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> s/playboy/tumblr/ al da :-)
<BotaniCar> kaj na tumblru ima vagina i dojki i penisa i magaraca ? 
<jelly-home> uf
<vileni> tumblr i imgur
<jelly-home> imgur je samo preslik nsfw subredditova, vjerojatno
<vileni> vecinom
<vileni> ali je pregledniji
<jelly-home> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xihryj8KRyw
<datase> YouTube: Aloe Blacc -- Billie Jean (Live) - 0:07:42 - 781627 views - 6095 likes / 114 dislikes
<jelly-home> igustin: ne ircat ko root!
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pojma nemam :)
<Mmike> Jadrolinijin WiFi na trajektima van sezone i radi :)
<BotaniCar> igustin: what jelly-home said 
<Mmike> Treba zivjet na moru
<Mmike> Ivoks uopce nije glup covjek
<BotaniCar> Jos par fontanica u Zagrebeku i bolit ce me briga za more
<BotaniCar> Bucnes se lijepo, ljudi prolaze i bacaju sitan novac .. 
<BotaniCar> Kad si zadnji put zaradio pare kupajuci se u moru ? 
<Mmike> krece jugo, cini se :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nikad
<Mmike> u biti jedam, jednom
<Mmike> jesam
<Mmike> pivu
<Mmike> jer sam najdulje od svih ostao pod morem
<BotaniCar> Znaci fontane>more
<Mmike> nisam nikad bio u fontani
<obrut> jesi ikad bio na more ? nikad nisam bio na more...
<obrut> a jel bi isao na more ? svaki dan bi bio na more
<BotaniCar> :D :D
<jelly-home> more ili less, pitanje je sad
<SilverSpace> top
<obrut> pot
<Mmike> daklem, moje izdrkavanje sa vlan tagovima jucer na laptopu je rezultiralo time da mi se networkmanager opce nije htio pokrenuti
<Mmike> networkmanager je govno
<Mmike> notorno govno
<BotaniCar> Ima ti systemd jedan goodie koji ga skoro pa mijenja :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ? kak pa radi super 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: u biti ne radi super
<Mmike> radi lose i povrsno
<Mmike> radi ok ako imas minimalne zahtjeve
<jelly-home> ali ak bi htio nesto tipa "restartaj mi vpn automatski cijelo vrijeme dok ti ne velim da ga gasis", eee
<SilverSpace> eh sad bi vi sve :)
<jelly-home> jebes vpn kojeg svaki switchover s wirelessa na 3g pokida
<BotaniCar> Jebes switchoveranje ! 
<BotaniCar> One provider to provide it all 
<jelly-home> kad bi u .hr postojao provider koji ce mi dati istu ip adresu na fiksnoj i mobilnoj ODMAH bi se prebacio na njega
<BotaniCar> To je tehnicki izvedivo ? 
<BotaniCar> morao bi sve tvoje divajse proxyat kroz $nesto sto bi imalo javnu adresu
<BotaniCar> Jer, kak inace da zna jel trenutno aktivan TV, mobitel ili laptop
<jelly-home> ako si na jednom provideru, sure
<BotaniCar> Nije mi do sad na pamet palo da je to izvedivo, a fakat bi bilo izvrsno
<jelly-home> mislim sve je izvedivo pitanje samo koliko bi ko$talo
<BotaniCar> Prvo bi naletili na to da provajder nema adresa za sve korisnike u isto vrijeme, pretpostavljam 
<obrut> mobilna se vec vecinom natira
<obrut> barem u HT-u
<jelly-home> i kod ostalih
<jelly-home> tele2 isto ima neki cgnat
<jelly-home> to nije problem
<BotaniCar> Taj CGNAT bi vjerojatno i bio "proxy" koji sam zamislio iznad
<jelly-home> jer bi bilo dovoljno dobro i da ti BRAS opet dade istu internu adresu i prati conntrack
<BotaniCar> BRAS ?
 * BotaniCar izguglo
<jelly-home> agregira sve flowove sa svih portova od svih dslama, i actually dodjeljuje ip adrese
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: BBRAS, inace dobis grudnjake
<BotaniCar> it's B-RAS, right ? 
<BotaniCar> ojeboih SilverSpace, pa to cudo ima 4 akronima  :) 
<BotaniCar>  ne pitaj zakaj ti silver, samo nek' je sex :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kad cemo mi na pivce? Mmike je bio neki dan kod mene :)
<Mmike> obrut: ja nisam niakd NAT imao na tmobiletu
<BotaniCar> Neam pojma, starino, sad dolazi ona sezona kad malo dobijem prehladu od klinca, malo od posla, pa se rotiramo. Ako cu bit' zdrav, javim se jedan vikend dok idem na plac. Nisam bio vec mjesecima, inace bih se javio
<Mmike> obrut: sad sam na 
<Mmike> waaaaaaaat
<Mmike> iza NATa sam upravo! :D
<BotaniCar> na-waaaaaaaaaaaaaat-o sam pokemona malo
<Mmike> demit
<Mmike> di je rut
<Mmike> zakaj ga nema
<Mmike> RUT RUT RUTUTUT
<BotaniCar> Ides jest' u Osijek ? 
<BotaniCar> IjabiIjabi ! 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: onaj osijek u Klari?
<Mmike> odoljevam da odem kupit pivu na trajektu
<Mmike> 35 kuna za limeknu ozujske
<Mmike> ili karlovacek
<BotaniCar> radije bi se slane vode napio nego platio pivo 35 kuna :) 
<BotaniCar> I to zuja, pa umro bi ti ponos da to napravis :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :)
<SilverSpace> a znam nema se vremena
<SilverSpace> sto stariji to manje vremena
<jelly-home> awk 'iduci == 1 {print; iduci=0} /neki vrag/ {iduci=1}' < datoteka
<jelly-home> blic pitanje:
<jelly-home> imamo output od: echo -ne '1\na\n2\nb\n1\nc\n' 
<jelly-home> zasto ovo radi:
<jelly-home> echo -ne '1\na\n2\nb\n1\nc\n' | awk 'iduci == 1 {print; iduci=0} /1/ {iduci=1}'
<jelly-home> a ovo ne:
<jelly-home> echo -ne '1\na\n2\nb\n1\nc\n' | awk '/1/ {iduci=1} iduci == 1 {print; iduci=0}'
<SilverSpace> jebeno kad ti blato ovak zaustavi loptu 
<SilverSpace> http://sportske.jutarnji.hr/nogomet/video-nogometna-komedija-iz-srbije-nevjerojatna-bizarnost-lopta-je-isla-u-prazan-gol-a-onda-je-uslijedio-potpuni-sok.../5178432/
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/zagreb/foto-napeti-trenuci-u-centru-zagreba-veliki-kamion-natovaren-skupocjenim-materijalom-jedva-prolazio-kroz-uske-ulicice/5177536/#&gid=5177532&pid=5177452
<ivoks> apsurd je sto je iz kragujevaca
<ivoks> odakle je i zastava
<ivoks> kragujevca
<SilverSpace> kud je ovaj uso 
<Vlado9A> Dobra večer
<Vlado9A> @FlashCode │ I just added ubuntu zesty (17.04) for nightly builds on weechat.org
<Vlado9A> :)
 * Vlado9A is listening to Blur - Girls And Boys ::: http://192.240.102.131:9107
<Vlado9A> http://www.inet.hr/~vzugcic2/images/manjaro.png
<Vlado9A> .9
<Vlado9A> :)
<Vlado9A> dakle, nakon 6 godina ruknuo mi je hdd u netbooku i uspio sam sve sloziti natrag bez greske na novi ssd... i da ne bi netko pomiswlio nesto krivo... I love Ubuntu ;)
<Vlado9A> but I just don't use it... trenutno :)
<Vlado9A> *riknuo
<Vlado9A> *pomislio :D
<Vlado9A> tipke mi nisu dovoljno velike za moje masivne prstiće :)
<Vlado9A> 100% je na nekoj telki neka tekma... ili F1 utrka :D
<Vlado9A> okay... skijanje? :D
<Mmike> you use it not - why?
<Mmike> utrkla bila jucer
<Mmike> dosadnjikava
<Mmike> alonso nesto na kraju malo zabavljao
<Mmike> linux kernel 4.7 reaches end of life
<Mmike> wtf
<Mmike> pa ja sam na 4.4 tek :D
<Mmike> Linux mike 3.13.0-100-generic #147-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 18 16:48:51 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Mmike> jos gore :D
<Vlado9A> uname -a: Linux nb550d 4.4.27-1-MANJARO #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Oct 22 18:22:13 UTC 2016 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Vlado9A> odoh u krpe... laka noc svima ;)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-10-25
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Mmike> DJESTE DJACI
<vileni> jutro
<vileni> Mmike: kako optika
<Mmike> vileni: ma, nisam slozio :/
<Mmike> naime, radi s laptopa, direktno, jel
<Mmike> al' s linksysa ne radi, tj, nisam uspio vlantag napraviti kako spada
<vileni> Mmike: i na laptopu trebas vlan?
<Mmike> a nisam htio razjebat ruter skroz s obzirom da sam na Hvaru sad, pa mi je bilo bitno da zeni doma radi internet dok me nema
<vileni> jel trebas kakav login za to ?
<Mmike> vileni: trebam ako se spajam drito laptopom u mediaconverter
<vileni> znaci i router treba 
<Mmike> tj u onaj ONT = optical network terminal, ili kako vec
<vileni> a nisi probao mikrotika ?
<Mmike> pa, i na njemu treba vlan slozit
<Mmike> cini se da je na mikrotiku to malcice jednostavnije
<vileni> a, sto ako imas mikrotika sa sfp?
<Mmike> pa, imam sfp rupu samo
<Mmike> al' ne znam kaj bi unutra upiknuo
<Mmike> al' nije nit bitno
<vileni> pa piknes sfp modul neki :)
<Mmike> mikrotiku uzmes jedan port, vlantag100 turis na njega i kazes mu da ppoe radi tamo 
<Mmike> samo sto imam 101 sranje na linksysu koje moram preseliti na mikrotika
<Mmike> staticke dhcp pizdarije, port forwarding, pimpeke za pxe boot, i tak
<dodobas> putar
<vileni> ma, to jedna vecer posla :)
<Mmike> yup, koju nisam imao :D
<vileni> linksys je super, ali stvarno nije za usporediti sa mikrotikom
<Mmike> uz to, ZTE koji su mi donjeli ima samo 100mbit portove :) pa sad kad su skuzili da hocu 200/100, moraju mi donijeti novi ruter :)
<ivoks> veli racunovodja da su moje obje firme, firme srednjeg rizika
<ivoks> veli da se ne brinem, da su sve srednjeg rizika
<ivoks> to je kvalifikacija prema poreznoj RH
<Mmike> ivoks: odi u banku po kredit, pash vidjet :)
<ivoks> pitam pa koje su niskog onda
<ivoks> veli samo javna poduzeca
<Mmike> meni su rekli da mogu dobiti 1M kuna na 2 godine, u RBA, bez beda
<Mmike> hahaha, javna poduzeca :D
<ivoks> pa di mi to zivimo
<Mmike> vileni: bed s linksysom je sto podrzava samo 802.11b/g
<Mmike> a mikrotik ima 802.11ac
<ivoks> no
<vileni> Mmike: pa i proc mu nije vise nesto, mislim da je na 200mhz
<ivoks> sjela placa, pa malo veselja
<vileni> malo rama
<Mmike> pa bi, u teoriji, svi mobiteli i lenovo laptopi morali moc imati 100mbita 
<vileni> mobiteli neznam
<ivoks> Mmike: uopce ne sumnjam da bi dobio milju kuna na 2 godine
<ivoks> pa toliko imam na kreditnoj vec :D
<Mmike> vileni: pa, to mi nije bed, fakat mi 99% stvari kaj mikrotik moze ne treba
<Mmike> ivoks: ja sam pred 2 godine imao bed s porezom privatnom pa sam morao uzet novce iz firme pa sam ksnio s porezom na dobit pa se porezna prijetila
<Mmike> pa mi je trebalo para pa sam dosao pitat u banku jel' bi to islo
<Mmike> pa veli tetka, ooo, pa vi super poslujete, ma daaaaaaaaaa, pa odlicnoooo, ma joooooooooooj, predobrooooooooooo
<ivoks> jelly-home: dakle, osporavam ono oko mikrovalova
<ivoks> sad mi je i druga kartica pocela javljati badpro
<Mmike> reko, dobro, moze para? moze. 6 mjeseci? Ma moze, jos bolje.
<ivoks> i opet, stavim na mobitel i - radi
<Mmike> e, al kad je cula da mi treba da vratim poreznoj paru onda je rekla - nemoze
<ivoks> Mmike: meni je teta u poreznoj prije 2 godine rekla da sam joj ja najbolji u cijeloj dubravi
<Mmike> jer, drzava neda da posudjujes novce da bi platio drzavi (tak mi je rekla - da to nije politika banke nego zakonska obveza)
<ivoks> sto valjda i nije tako tesko postici :)
<Mmike> ma meni moja knjigovodja veli da sam joj medju top 3 firme
<Mmike> a nisam nit blizu k'o ti
<Mmike> al' kad je 95% njenih klijenata - gradjevina :D
<ivoks> canonical :)
<Mmike> da, canonical je fakat kul sto se placanja tice :)
<Mmike> a i sto se vecine drugih stvari tice
<Mmike> moram obavit nest :)
<ivoks> a kaj ti znas kak sam ja uopce :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Jutar
<VjetarSaSunca> FUCK U M$oft!
<VjetarSaSunca> </rant>
<vileni> http://www.linuxsecurity.com/content/view/168693?rdf
<ivoks> dobro da su se sjetili
<ivoks> tjedan dana nakon ostalih
<vileni> ali samo za 7
<ivoks> da
<vileni> ja samo 6 imam :)
<ivoks> ja sam svoje EOL Ubuntue vec pokrpao
<ivoks> a RHEL korisnici, koji to placaju, jos nisu dobili patcheve
<ivoks> smijesno
<ivoks> cak su i telcoi zakrpali svoje sustave
<ivoks> a to je mjerilo sporosti
<jelly-home> kad se telcoi vrte na debianu :-)
<ivoks> sto je korak u dobrom smjeru ;)
<obrut> kako koji.. neki se vrte na centosu :P
<ivoks> ti su jos uvijek u banani
<obrut> not my problem anymore :)
<obrut> srecom ili nesrecom, dosta tih sustava je toliko staro da ranjivi featurei nisu ni postojali kad se to slozilo :)
<Mmike> pa kaj nije netko reko da rhel6 nije affected?
<Mmike> ৪
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> 8৪8৪
<ivoks> naravno da je affected
<Mmike> http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/09ea/index.htm
<ivoks> vec je exploitan
<ivoks> zfs scrub
<ivoks> a jebemti zfs
<ivoks>  status: The pool metadata is corrupted.
<vileni> ivoks: na cemu imas zfs?
<ivoks> na 16.04
<jelly-home> > Ovu obavijest Vam šaljemo jer ste jedan od naših kupaca ili potencijalnih kupaca ili ste se registrirali na našoj stranici  odnosno na stranicama naših partnera na kojima ste pristali na publiciranje Vaših podataka.
<jelly-home> > Thank you for contacting the Abuse Desk at MailChimp and for bringing this to our attention.  [...] We were able to locate the account based on the information you provided and have suspended it at this time.
<jelly-home> mailchimp++
<ivoks> potencijalni si kupac
<ivoks> jel to za zenske steznike?
<ivoks> to ja dobijam u zadnje vrijeme :)
<obrut> a cuj, sto volis navlacit na sebe, to ce ti nudit :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Koju enkripciju & FS u kombinaciji preporučujete za home workstation?
<obrut> VjetarSaSunca: malo smo paranoicni ? :)
<obrut> bolje ti ugradit malo dinamita u kuciste pa ak netko proba otvorit... kabooom
<VjetarSaSunca> ne obrut, malo smo neodlučni
<VjetarSaSunca> A možda i nismo :P
<VjetarSaSunca> #nedamise googlat, Mmike sindrom
<VjetarSaSunca> a TNT - šteta dinamita, čuvam za revoluciju LOL
<VjetarSaSunca> Stavio sam debiana dual boot
<VjetarSaSunca> Win sam fino zaštitio ako tko dođe. ipak je to firma sad
<ivoks> "System is booting up. See pam_nologin(8)"
<ivoks> ovo su neke nove djidje
<VjetarSaSunca> LOL ivoks 
<jelly-home> VjetarSaSunca: koji god cryptsetup/luks default tvoja distra ima, i lvm on top
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly-home: jessie je u pitanju
<VjetarSaSunca> ali me prva odabrana enkripcija spustila na Ext2
<jelly-home> ivoks: ne, za "tuning box" za auto
<VjetarSaSunca> pa sam odlučio stati  i pitati
<jelly-home> VjetarSaSunca: guided partitioning?
<VjetarSaSunca> hm. Nisam siguran. ,8.5 nije nudio guided paritionig
<VjetarSaSunca> Graphicall install je bio
<jelly-home> klikao si next next next ili expert install?
<VjetarSaSunca> pardon, 8.6.0
<Mmike> glupa kamera
<Mmike> zubi su mi zuti na njoj 
<Mmike> uzas :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Nono. kakav crnoi nextnext. Klikao sam "Ručno particioniranje", pa Debian priča hrvatski
<jelly-home> issati
<VjetarSaSunca> ?
<jelly-home> ne znam installer na hrvatskom koristit, to je vjerojatno ivoks prevodio
<VjetarSaSunca> LOL
<VjetarSaSunca> /ping ivoks 
<jelly-home> jel kanta uefi-only ili podrzava i legacy/mbr boot? 
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly-home: kanta je nouefi at all
<VjetarSaSunca> MBO je iz 2011
<jelly-home> koliko je stara onda, jel uopce cpu ima AES-NI?
<VjetarSaSunca> Ha
<jelly-home> inace ce ti citanje i pisanje po ssd-u trosit pola-jedan core
<VjetarSaSunca> Xeon X5680 je unutra
<jelly-home> ark.intel.com veli da ima
<VjetarSaSunca> Xeon X5680 @3.33 GHz 
<VjetarSaSunca> Ma ima sve Å¡to treba
<VjetarSaSunca> Jedino Asus ploča nema uefi
<jelly-home> i bolje da nema :-)
<VjetarSaSunca> :)
<VjetarSaSunca> SSD je ok, pola-pola win-deb
<VjetarSaSunca> Samo me zakucao Ext2 only u koraku odabira filesystema kad sam enkriptirao već space
<VjetarSaSunca> pa mi se nije dalo drkdrk po tome
<VjetarSaSunca> radije pitam
<jelly-home> obrisi fs, stavi lvm prvo
<VjetarSaSunca> ja bi ili ext4 ili ekvivalent koji RADI
<VjetarSaSunca> ma jebemise za lvm
<VjetarSaSunca> neću LVM :p
<VjetarSaSunca> ok
<jelly-home> ok, kak te volja... 
<VjetarSaSunca> možda pretjerujem...
<VjetarSaSunca> Ajd da čujem argumetne za LVM osim spacea
<jelly-home> imaš u logovima kanala :-)
<VjetarSaSunca> :p
<VjetarSaSunca> grep is my frined? Možeš ti bolje od toga jelly-home 
<VjetarSaSunca> friend*
<VjetarSaSunca> gle, kad sam se prvi put srel 
<VjetarSaSunca> gle, kad sam se prvi put sreo s LVMom došao sam tu po pomoć
<VjetarSaSunca> dobio  ju zahvalio se i nisam išao doktorirati na LVM problematici
<VjetarSaSunca> pare=vrijeme. Nemam ja tih para za dr. LVM :-)
<VjetarSaSunca> URLs are aprriciated and acceptable
<jelly-home> mogu, ali se necu ponavljat, imam pametnijeg posla
<jelly-home> iz istog razloga
<VjetarSaSunca> dižem webshop u kojem ću prodavati Highend konfiguracije s nešto većim rokom garancije od ostatka ponude
<VjetarSaSunca> tako da mi je ovo usput
<VjetarSaSunca> može čekati..
<VjetarSaSunca> ostatka ponude na tržištu*
<VjetarSaSunca> A što se tiče logova kanala, ne znam gdje bi to upće tražio. Nisi mi baš ni pomogao ni odmogao
<jelly-home> hmm
<jelly-home> bili su u topiku
<VjetarSaSunca> bili smo i mi mladi jednom :p
<VjetarSaSunca> valjda su mandarine važnije od logova kanala, štajaznam
<jelly-home> jesu
<jelly-home> to stoji
<VjetarSaSunca> kad smo kod voća, ima li netko puteve do Aronije ?
<VjetarSaSunca> ne domaće, već brazilske
<vileni> jelly-home: kad ce nove mandarine? morao sam uzeti dodatnu posiljku sa strane vec :)
<Mmike> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/10/25/%23ubuntu-hr.txt
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: ^^
<VjetarSaSunca> tnx Mmike 
<VjetarSaSunca> omg
<VjetarSaSunca> nema grep?
<jelly-home> vileni: uh, još nema informacija
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: ovo je super. Prije ću dobiti dr. titulu googlajući LVM nego ovdje išta naći
<VjetarSaSunca> tnx for nothing jelly-home 
<jelly-home> np, velim da nemam vremena ni volje obrazlagati, ak ti se da, downloadaj zadnjih 3-6 mjeseci pa grepaj
<VjetarSaSunca> Google with site:debian.org in search bar is my best friend. And of course #debian
<VjetarSaSunca> Za grep mi treba ili cygwin ili boot u napola instalirani Debian. so...
<VjetarSaSunca> Ni Notepad+++ nije loš
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly-home: pustimo LVM. kad stižu mandarine? :-)
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: what's your problem? :)
<Mmike> al' ak mosh u jednoj recenici? :D
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike:  [11:04:53] <VjetarSaSunca> Koju enkripciju & FS u kombinaciji preporučujete za home workstation? Debian 8.6.0 mi je nakon kriptanja za FS ponudio samo ext2, što baš i nebi.
<VjetarSaSunca> eto u dvije
<VjetarSaSunca> https://web.archive.org/web/20070124204952/http://bofhlet.net/?
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: sto bi kriptirao? Cijeli disk, ili?
<Mmike> jugo
<vileni> Mmike: hrvojem: sto preporucate za query_cache_type i query_cache_size na bazi koja je read/write intensive i poveca, tipa 60-90GB?
<vileni> sad gledam neki video, preporuca lik da se ugasi to
<Mmike> vileni: to ti jako ovisi o datasetu i o tome kaj aplikacija radi
<Mmike> vileni: ak nemas, stavi neki trendning drek koji ce ti grafice iz tog crtat
<Mmike> pa  vidi 
<Mmike> generalno je to losa stvar zato kaj je querycache 'singlethreaded'
<Mmike> pa kad nesto updateira cache sve drugo mora stat
<Mmike> al' ak imas bazu koja ima 1000:1 omjer citaj/pisi, i onda jos imas 95% kverija koji su isti (tipa: select username from users where id=5
<Mmike> onda je query cache jako jebena stvar
<Mmike> velicina baze nije bitna, bitno je kaki su kveriji i koliko su veliki rezultati koje isti vracaju
<hrvojem> Mmike: https://dom.as/tech/query-cache-tuner/
<hrvojem> ako ti zbilja treba onda probaj povecavati do neke granice dok ne pocens gubit performanse 
<Mmike> hrvojem: taj query tuner je glupost
<Mmike> totalna
<Mmike> recimo, 95.59% porn-aplikacija ode ukurac ako nemas query cache
<vileni> vjerojatno cu staviti percona zabbix template u nekom trenutku pa iz toga probati sloziti smislene grafove
<hrvojem> vecina tih aplikacija korisit 
<Mmike> hrvojem: btw, tijo si to vilenom poslat, ne meni :)
<hrvojem> MyISAM
<Mmike> hrvojem: nope, innodb
<hrvojem> ahh, sorry, obicno to pingas
<vileni> da
<Mmike> :P
<vileni> ja sam pingao obojicu posto ste mi sinonim za mysql
<Mmike> vileni: nemoj u nekom trenutku neg odmah, bez toga nemosh znat
<vileni> Mmike mi je sinonim i za mongo
<Mmike> jasta
<Mmike> tko bi se postgresa sjetio
<Mmike> ugl
<vileni> nitko ne trosi postgres
<vileni> :P
<Mmike> apt-get install munin munin-node
<Mmike> i imas super mysql grafove za query cache
<vileni> i taj munin sam mislio
<Mmike> koji ti pokazuju utilizaciju kesa, hit/miss, evictione, sve
<vileni> zabbix je malo tricky posto je postao masivan
<Mmike> i onda tamo tocno mosh vidjet jel' ti ima smisla query cache ili ne
<vileni> pa moram backup raditi prije takvih stvari
<Mmike> ja sam imao instalacije di je query cache bio 600megi
<Mmike> i to je radilo bolje nego da je 200 megi
<hrvojem> vileni: https://www.percona.com/blog/2015/01/02/the-mysql-query-cache-how-it-works-and-workload-impacts-both-good-and-bad/
<vileni> hmda, kazu da nije preporucljivo iznad 256
<Mmike> preko 500-600 megi vise nema smisla
<Mmike> kazu, da
<Mmike> al' ti koji kazu nisu nikad pornhub imali 
<Mmike> "So really, anytime you have a �frequently updated table� means you�re probably not going to get any sort of good usage from the MySQL query cache"
<vileni> to je istina :)
<Mmike> this is plain wrong
<Mmike> frekvencija updateanja nema puno veze, vise ima omjer read/write
<Mmike> ako tablica bude cesto updateirana, ali jos cesce citana, s puno konekcija, query cache i ima jako smisla
<hrvojem> jer update nije write :P
<Mmike> kak nije?
<hrvojem> pa je
<Mmike> pa velm
<vileni> ne kuzi Mmike sarkazam bas cesto .)
<Mmike> nema veze kak cesto pises po bazi
<Mmike> vise ima veze koji ti je omjer citaj/pisi
<hrvojem> kak nema
<Mmike> pa tak, nema
<Mmike> ak imam 100 pisanja po sekundi
<Mmike> i 10.000 citanja po sekundi
<Mmike> query cache ce me spasiti
<Mmike> naravno, u slucaju da su kveriji cacheabilni, tj u slucaju da je cache hit/miss velik
<Mmike> sto u 90% web/php sranja je slucaj
<Mmike> bottom line, gasenje query cachea ce ti cesto ubiti performanse
<Mmike> al' ti zato trebaju grafeki
<Mmike> da mosh zakljucit jel' ti treba ili ti ne treba
<Mmike> jer ak ti je omjer citaj/pisi podjednak, vjerojatno ti je bolje ugasit query cache
<vileni> Mmike: a munin prikazuje i hit/miss?
<Mmike> vileni: da
<Mmike> mislmi, munin prikazuje kaj mu kazes da prikazuje
<Mmike> vileni: koji OS trosis?
<vileni> mislim da je ubuntu 12.04 tamo
<vileni> a ne, 14.04
<Mmike> vidi munin-plugins-extra
<Mmike> unutra bi trebalo biti dodatnih mysql pluginova
<hrvojem> Mmike: query cache ima smisla samo u tim nekom omjerima, inace bas i ne
<hrvojem> jer ima global lock i ako imas iole losiji omjer gubis na performansama
<Mmike> hrvojem: naravno
<Mmike> ali ako nemas, jako dobijas
<Mmike> a vecina stvari nema
<Mmike> vecina stvari jako puno cita iz baze, u odnosu na to koliko pise
<Mmike> vileni: http://java-monitor.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1153
<Mmike> to je osnovni mysql graf koji sigurno imas, pa tamo vidi omjer citanja/pisanja
<Mmike> select+cache su ti citanja, sve ostalo su pisanja
<Mmike> vileni: imas i ovo http://munin-monitoring.org/wiki/PluginPortrait/mysql_cache_memory (iako je ovo nesto prastaro)
<Mmike> nemrem sad nac di ima super graf koji ti pokazuje evictione i kak se cesto desavaju
<Mmike> velim, ja sam imao situacija di je query cache od 600 megi radio drasticna ubrzanja
<Mmike> iako nacelno cache preko 200njak megi nema smisla
<Mmike> nazalost, moras promatrati kak se server ponasa nakon promjene
<vileni> ali pornhub i slicni su pomalo edge cases :)
<Mmike> pa, ne bas
<Mmike> ti samo imaju opako velik promet
<Mmike> ima par domacih webshopova na mysqlu koji nemreju bez query cachea
<Mmike> zato kaj svaki klik na stranicu napravi oko 150 selectova
<Mmike> od toga je 3/4 selectova isto
<vileni> koliko znam ovi imaju rss scrapere koje onda pucaju u bazu i/ili solr
<hrvojem> vileni: probaj enablat, pogledaj performanse i ako radi bolje ostavi ukljuceno
<hrvojem> i query_cache_size i query_cache_type su dinamicke varijable, tako da ne moras restartat servis
<vileni> http://jebo.me/pas/4
<vileni> hrvojem: trenutacno radim dijagnostiku postojeceg stanja
<vileni> e da, ako su u replikaciji serveri, jel moram sto paziti kad mijenjam te stvari?
<hrvojem> ako mijenjas sa "SET" onda ne bi trebalo se replicirat dalje
<hrvojem> "A SET statement that assigns variable values is not written to the binary log, so in replication scenarios it affects only the host on which you execute it. To affect all replication hosts, execute the statement on each one."
<vileni> ok
<Mmike> vileni: taj show status nema smisla nikakvog
<Mmike> moras to promatrati kroz vrijeme
<Mmike> i moras to promatrati u odnosu na ostatak sustava
<Mmike> za oltp aplikacije query cache ugasis
<Mmike> za web-like drekece query cache upalis
<Mmike> hrvojem: sjecas se kad smo ugasili query cache na stroju na kojem je bio reflectedov famozni UI? pa je stroj doslovce umirat poceo :)
<Mmike> pa je doso poptix urlikat da tko je to ugasio - a ugasili smo jer je bio bug u nekoj perconi s query cacheom pa je isti leakao memoriju
<Mmike> eto, UI bez query cachea nije mogao raditi kak spada :)
<Mmike> na stranu sad to sto je aplikacija napravljena idijotski :)
<hrvojem> Mmike: ne sjecam se, mozda je to bilo poslije mog vremena
<Mmike> mogucno
<hrvojem> eventualno mozes i u Performace_Schema pogledat koliki ti je query_cache mutex
<jelly-home> https://connect.srce.hr/it-spec/?launcher=false Uvod u Docker predavanje od srca, (flash required) 14:00
<hrvojem> vileni: mozes probat pmm za monitoring :) (https://www.percona.com/doc/percona-monitoring-and-management/index.html) 
<hrvojem> imas i demo: https://pmmdemo.percona.com/graph/dashboard/db/pmm-demo
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> munin
<Mmike> nema jednostavnije
<jelly-home> o fak
<SilverSpace> ooooo juzine vani
<jelly-home> korisnica imenom Ana Ban... sistem joj dodijeli username "banana"
<Mmike> JuuuuuuuZiiiiiiiiiiiina
<Mmike> i tu
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/176734/nebo-i-zemlja-usporedba-kineza-prosjecne-visine-i-kosarkasa-yao-minga
<obrut> SilverSpace: koliko je taj rize pojeo
<SilverSpace> eee :)
<obrut> SilverSpace: stigle danas nove igracke :) (nije sve za mene, bez brige) http://88.198.178.60/stuff/misc/pimoroni_2016-10_2.jpg
<SilverSpace> http://www.vidi.hr/Racunala/Novosti/Ciscova-tehnologija-gasi-piratske-video-streamove
<SilverSpace> obrut: a joj :) 
<hbogner> vileni, jesi selio RDS postgresql bazu izmedju availability zona?
<hbogner> koliko sam skuzio proces je zgasiti bazu, kreirati snapshot, preseliti snapshot u drugu bazu, kreirati novu instancu iz tog snapshota sa istim imenom
<hbogner> *s/ preseliti snapshot u drugu bazu/ preseliti snapshot u drugu zonu
<SilverSpace> obrut: nokia 5110? kaj bus radi?
<obrut> SilverSpace: to je ekran, mozes spojit na bilo sto, a jeftin :
<obrut> )
<SilverSpace> obrut: da znam ja imam jedan senzor za vlagu i tempertauru
<SilverSpace> nano arduino
<obrut> meni je konacno stigo nodemcu, jedva cekam da nadjem vremena isprobat...
<vileni> http://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/10/20/live-kernel-patching-from-canonical-now-available-for-ubuntu/
<vileni> hbogner: nisam
<hbogner> vileni, ok, thx
<vileni> hbogner: to je kad nemas multi-az?
<hbogner> vileni, da nemam multi-az
<hbogner> nego single zone
<hbogner> i nazalost default kreiranje instance je bacilo rds instancu u drugu zonu u odnosu na ec2
<vileni> hbogner: a sto te muci u toj situaciji?
<hbogner> vileni, naplacuju promet izmedju zona
<vileni> hm
<vileni> nisam primjetio to
<hbogner> malo ali naplacuju
<hbogner> cemu placati nesto sto nemoras
<vileni> ne vidim nista o tome tu https://aws.amazon.com/rds/postgresql/pricing/
<hbogner> vileni, https://aws.amazon.com/ec2/pricing/on-demand/
<hbogner> Amazon EC2, Amazon RDS, Amazon Redshift and Amazon ElastiCache instances or Elastic Network Interfaces in the same Availability Zone    
<hbogner>    Using a private IP address     $0.00 per GB'
<hbogner> 'Amazon EC2, Amazon RDS, Amazon Redshift and Amazon ElastiCache instances or Elastic Network Interfaces in another Availability Zone or peered VPC in the same AWS Region    $0.01 per GB
<vileni> hmda
<hbogner> a kad zbbrojis x rds instanci sa prometom 50-250mega u sekundi... 
<vileni> da, skupi se toga
<vileni> a inace ti je sve u jednom AZ?
<Mmike> mlj
<hbogner> vileni, svi ec2 su mi u jednom AZ
<hbogner> rds su razbacani po 3 AZ
<hbogner> a svi ec2 zestoko komuniciraju sa rds
<Mmike> BLU SKAAAAAAAAAAAJZ
<obrut> goodbyle blue sky ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYUbbtCij_8
<datase> YouTube: (Pink Floyd) Goodbye Blue Sky - Gabriella Quevedo - 0:02:21 - 403587 views - 7642 likes / 49 dislikes
<SilverSpace> obrut: kaj taj wifi na nodemcu moze
<jelly> https://soundcloud.com/woodman/dire-straits-shomy-woodman?in=woodman/sets/dirty-wootlegs-1
<obrut> SilverSpace: pa onak, wifi ko wifi, spojis se na AP i komuniciras :) ima standardni tcp/ip stack, programiras sto hoces
<obrut> SilverSpace: onak, cini mi se super stvar ako trebas MCU sa wifijem, da ima pokoji gpio pin i da je jeftin
<obrut> i jos se programira u "normalnijem" jeziku :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> bas sad malo gledam 
<SilverSpace> zgodmo ako moras nes na mrezi radit
<obrut> pa da... i ne trosi struje... mozes ga programirat da se svakih koliko-toliko spoji na mrezu, posalje podatke i odspoji... vjerojatno moze bit "godinama" na bateriji
<jelly> ti si pricao o nekom protokolu koji ima vrlo slabu propusnost ali radi na malo struje i na kilometre 
<obrut> jelly: LoRa , progooglaj, LoRa/LoRaWAN
<obrut> nist, odo sa zenom u shopping :P
<SilverSpace> obrut: jes vidio ovog https://hackaday.io/project/16078-d-duinoarduinonodemcuesp8266096oled
<jelly> fucking nerds https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htmgDJhzO7Q
<datase> YouTube: LoPy – the LoRa, WiFi and Bluetooth IoT development platform - 0:03:59 - 3459 views - 14 likes / 2 dislikes
<vinko> pozdrav
<vinko> ima li koga
<vinko> pitanje ubuntu 16.04.1 skinuo sam ga napeavio butabilan USB instalacija prošla super i onda problem kod restarta neće da učita ubuntu sam upozori o oštečenim fajlovima
<jelly> nema nikog :-(
<SilverSpace> eh 
<SilverSpace> kaj su brzi 
 * VjetarSaSunca je ponovo s vama
<VjetarSaSunca> sudo apt-get upgrade zna  napraviti čuda nakon instalacije Ubuntua 
<Mmike> cuda?
<VjetarSaSunca> o da
<Mmike> cuda?
<Mmike> kao, hoda po vodi? :)
<VjetarSaSunca> jedno 200 MB bi mi skinuo nakon fresh installa
<VjetarSaSunca> koje iz nekoh razloga nije instalirao odmah
<VjetarSaSunca> čuda Mmike. čuda. Hod po podi ti ja izvedem kad se sjetim :)
<VjetarSaSunca> čuda Mmike. čuda. Hod po vodi ti ja izvedem kad se sjetim :)
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: nemoj raditi upgrade, vec dist-upgrade
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: obrati pažnju na fresh install
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: zakaj bi to instalirao odmah?
<Mmike> fresh install ima zastarjele pakete
<VjetarSaSunca> je
<VjetarSaSunca> ak mu i uključiš apt-sranja pri instalaciji
<VjetarSaSunca> što mnogi "Linuxaši" ne znaju
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: linux distre ne rade refresh .iso imagea tako cesto kao Microsoft
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: ne trošum utuntu. S Debilanom nikad takvih problema
<jelly> a "upgrade" ce ti mozda skinuti i nepotrebne stvari i zaboraviti osvjeziti neke
<VjetarSaSunca> Debian lijepo puta za mirror prilikom instalacije
<VjetarSaSunca> pita*
<jelly> kod zakrpi se radi dist-upgrade, osim ako nemas iznimno dobar razlog zasto ne
<VjetarSaSunca> I onda mi se dogodi na "Linux administrator"-ica meni ide objašnjavati kako je Ubuntu nastao prije Debiana
<VjetarSaSunca> lulz
<VjetarSaSunca> ya<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<a
<jelly> (ili pustis ubuntu da se sam upgradea)
<VjetarSaSunca> that was my cat
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: kaj ti pricas, molim te
<Mmike> skinuo si mini.iso ili si skinuo veliki.iso?
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: kaj pričam? To me uvijek pitaš :p
<Mmike> pa zato kaj mi izlgeda k'o da bedastoce gtovoris :)
<Mmike> pa te morti sam ne razumijem :)
<Mmike> (da ne velim da se neznas izraziti)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: ti nemaš probleam s ubuntuom, ja imam. Pomirio sam se s time. šta ćeš, tako nam je pao grah
<VjetarSaSunca> ej mali Mmike 
<VjetarSaSunca> nemoj bit bezobrazan :p
<Mmike> nisam :)
<Mmike> ak te netko ne razumije, to je i tvoj problem
<Mmike> a ne sam onog tko te ne razumije
<Mmike> daklem, ajmo iznova
<jelly> kako kad :-)
<VjetarSaSunca> To kaj tebi nije jasno kaj ja pričam, više govori o tebi nego o mom izražavanju :p
<Mmike> skinuo si ubuntu 16.04 iso image i cudis se kaj nakon instalacije ima paketa?
<Mmike> pa gle
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: ne
<Mmike> ak ti nije bitno da te razumijem
<Mmike> onda valjda nit ne zelis da ti pomognem
<Mmike> pa u tom slucaju - ja odo jest )
<Mmike> tcha-tcha :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: nisam skinuo ubuntu 16.10
<jelly> Mmike: navikao je na d-i koji odmah kod instalacije ode na net i povlaci sve zakrpe
<VjetarSaSunca> hi melita 
<Mmike> jelly: to je pretpostavka :)
<VjetarSaSunca> asl pls
<Mmike> ak se on nezna izrazit, kaj cu mu ja
<Mmike> fakat idem jes t:)
<jelly> a defaultni ubuntu installer lupi image
<melita> o hai
<jelly> samo ak odes na expert napravi ovo drugo (jer je expert install zapravo normalni d-i)
<jelly> tak sam ja to interpretirao, a mozda sam u krivu...
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwhZ11lcOJQ
<datase> YouTube: Vangelis - Blade Runner 2002 Esper Edition - 1:52:47 - 853652 views - 3293 likes / 125 dislikes
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: pospan si i gladan. Osim toga valjda te i žena stisla po ovoj južini. Da si pratio, vidio bi da se nadovezujem na brzopoteznog NN kojem je Ubuntu strgan nakon instalacije. Been there, done that. Simple
<VjetarSaSunca> hay melita 
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: it was just my two cents to the log-bots
<jelly> TIL: podloška = washer
<VjetarSaSunca> lulz
<VjetarSaSunca> HThinet CD == podložak za šalicu za kavu
<VjetarSaSunca> idem slagat bofh blog, ova južina ubija
<VjetarSaSunca> bbl
<SilverSpace> kakva cuda
<VjetarSaSunca> ma da?
<VjetarSaSunca> A i taj FireFix, Fox.. I njemu se matere sjetim često
<SilverSpace> pa tko vise koristi FF
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: a Å¡to bi drugo?
<SilverSpace> odoh pit
<jelly> TIL Å¡ajba
<jelly> Podloška ili ravna podložna pločica (u široj uporabi se koristi izraz "šajba")
 * jelly nije znao ni za washer ni za Å¡ajbu
<SilverSpace> washer?
<VjetarSaSunca> čekček jelly 
<SilverSpace> Å¡ajbica ili podloska
<VjetarSaSunca> nisi nikad čuo za riječ šajba ili nikad nisi čuo riječ šajba u tom kontekstu?
<VjetarSaSunca> ili oboje? :D
<jelly> to značenje
<jelly> šoferšajba, da, washer koji neš pere, da
 * Mmike se ujeo :)
<Mmike> jeo neke papricice, habanero i jos nesto
<Mmike> mnogo fino
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: ok, tu sam - daklem, kaj bilo?
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: ma niš :)
<VjetarSaSunca> jesi jeo Mmike ?
<Mmike> jesam
<VjetarSaSunca> Ja sam malo graha i kobasa od ručka dokusurio i odmah sam nov
<Mmike> carsko meso ladno
<Mmike> jegera
<Mmike> hrenovke
<Mmike> i putra
<Mmike> i ljutih papricica
<Mmike> i cvaraka
<Mmike> i gemista
<Mmike> sad idem na rivu jos malo popit nest
<Mmike> pa onda nazad jos malo raditi
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: stavi takvo ladno drugi put u mwave na 500 W 1,5 min
<VjetarSaSunca> nebo i zemlja je razlika u okusu :)
<VjetarSaSunca> imaš vremena za onu cryp priču prije rive Mmike ?
<VjetarSaSunca> imaš vremena za onu crypt priču prije rive Mmike ?
<Mmike> a nene
<Mmike> ladno
<Mmike> bas mi je pasalo
<Mmike> imam
<Mmike> valjda :)
<VjetarSaSunca> ladno? ma da? nikad nisam volio ladnu svinju
<VjetarSaSunca> ma bezvezna je stvar. nije paranoja nego ne želim (a živim u kvartu kakvom živim) da mi netko popali mašinu i gleda šta ima
<VjetarSaSunca> ako je već popali jek se jebe s podacima
<VjetarSaSunca> da *ako* mi netko, jelte
<Mmike> aha, znaci hoces full filesystem encription?>
<VjetarSaSunca> uf, previše krvi u kofeinu, nadam se da nisam bio skroz nejasan
<Mmike> dm-crypt onda
<VjetarSaSunca> ma da
<VjetarSaSunca> ako ide
<Mmike> ide, kak ne
<Mmike> upitno je koliko je kvalitetno
<VjetarSaSunca> negdje sam čitao davno da je bolje da boot ostane necryptan
<Mmike> nisam istrazivao to puno
<Mmike> ja koristim enfcs, s tim da imam direktorij ~/private koji je enkriptiran
<Mmike> tamo su mi vpn kljucevi, ssh kljucevi i taka sranja
<Mmike> customer podaci koji su 'osjetljivi' 
<Mmike> ostatak mi nije kriptiran
<VjetarSaSunca> ma ja bi i var i bin i lib cryptao. NEk se jebu
<VjetarSaSunca> ako su mi već popalili mašinu, onda se brate pati  :)
<VjetarSaSunca> već sam bio particionirao SSD i onda sam shvatio da je / premali :P
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> dm-crypt
<Mmike> disk se ne particionira :)
<VjetarSaSunca> jer su  / particiji bili i svi binariji
<VjetarSaSunca> lol Mmike 
<VjetarSaSunca> naravno da se particionira
<VjetarSaSunca> samo još pod win ne radim particije
<Mmike> zakaj bi se particionirao?
<VjetarSaSunca> posebna particija pod debianom za /var/www :p
<Mmike> kaj dobijes time, osim ispizd kad ti je neka particija pre mala
<Mmike> cek, pricas o serveroshu ili o laptopu?
<VjetarSaSunca> ma kakav laptop
<VjetarSaSunca> workstation moj
<Mmike> nista server?
<Mmike> ti si jedini user?
<VjetarSaSunca> na kojem je i testni serveruš
<VjetarSaSunca> testna okolina za sve
<VjetarSaSunca> prije produkcije
<VjetarSaSunca> produkcija mi je na Debianu i Windows Serverima
<Mmike> kaj nisi i neki centos turio kad vec imas sarenilo :)
<VjetarSaSunca> ma cenos je ezoterija :p
<VjetarSaSunca> Debian stable je ok
<Mmike> ugl, za laptop/desktop di si jedini user nema smisla particionirati disk
<VjetarSaSunca> ak šta treba iz unstable ili testinga, to je samo dobro složen sources.list
<Mmike> a za full disk enc imas onaj mini.iso
<Mmike> pa tam mosh izabrat 'encrypted LVM' ili tako nesto
<Mmike> probaj u virtualci pa vidi
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: nije to desktop mašina, to ne particioniram
<VjetarSaSunca> to je testna serverska okolina
<VjetarSaSunca> samo dignem dDNS i pustim testere da Å¡araju po tome
<VjetarSaSunca> oprobana tehnologija i na win i na lin
<VjetarSaSunca> ma ne da mi se jebat s virualkama za to
<VjetarSaSunca> mislim migrirat ionako na Lin okolinu u svakodnevnom radu
<VjetarSaSunca> a igrat se na win
<Mmike> tak mi nebitno na cem se igras :)
<Mmike> pitao si za enkripciju
<VjetarSaSunca> hhahahaa
<Mmike> velim ti kaj da napravis
<Mmike> instaliraj u virtualku i vidi kak radi
<VjetarSaSunca> ajde igraj ti novi doom na nečem što nije PC pod win.. ajd. iš, iš... :p
<jelly> testnu okolinu na drugu masinu ili VM, ne na radnu stanicu 
<VjetarSaSunca> ma nema potrebe za virtualkom
<VjetarSaSunca> bottom line is
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: ima, najjednostavnije ti je tak iztestirat
<VjetarSaSunca> koja enkripcija, da mogu imat ext4 particije?
<VjetarSaSunca> i koji algoritam?
<Mmike> ext4 je filesystem, ne particija
<VjetarSaSunca> ma dobro da.
<VjetarSaSunca> potato, tomato :p
<Mmike> idem
<VjetarSaSunca> cijeli dan na terenu čini svoje od tijela i pameti
<VjetarSaSunca> ajd
<VjetarSaSunca> ja odo googlat ak se jelly ne smiluje
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: instaliraj u fakin virtualku
<Mmike> probas tamo i vidis kak radi
<Mmike> i kaj ima i kaj nema
<jelly> ^^
<jelly> zadnji put kad sam radio cryptsetup luksFormat, lupio sam defaulte pa koji god da jesu
<Mmike> meni je bio izjeb sa backup/restoreom 
<Mmike> pa sam odustao od full patricija enkripcija
<jelly> ko ce gledati svaki put jel aes jel ctr jel xts jel 256 bita jel 512 bita jel sa strane kljuc jel unutra...
<Mmike> pa imam samo direkotrij u kojem je sve enkritprano
<Mmike> mooooooooozda sam mogao napraviti 500MB file koji je particija i koji onda mountam kroz dmkript
<jelly> fino /boot posebno, i jedna (1) particija za luks, i LVM na to
<Mmike> al' nisam siguran sto bih dobio time
<jelly> idealnije bi bilo /boot na mali sd ili usb i cijeli disk bez particija pod luks
<jelly> ili cijeli array
<jelly> al to mi se nije dalo, a i desktop mi nema interni usb port
<jelly> za razliku od servera od 2008 na ovamo koji svi redom imaju interni usb i sd reader
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: ne pizdi
<jelly> Mmike: ne bi se morao patit sa ecryptfs-om niti encfs-om
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: stao sam sa LVM+cryptsetup kombinacijom jer je to PITA radit preko installera na Debianu
<jelly> prva 2-3 puta je PITA, poslije znas gdje te instaler krivo navodi :-)
<VjetarSaSunca> Naravno da sam prvo ručno unio cryptkey pa sam bleajo kao tele kad me pitao da ga unesem kod boota :)
<jelly> tipa "ajmo dati 100% preostalog prostora za /home i ostaviti nista prazno u VG"
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: kažem ti da radim testnu okolinu koja će se manje ili više podudarati sa serverskom na produkciji
<VjetarSaSunca> imam za to free pola od 512 GB SSD-a
<jelly> to vjerojatno nisam čitao
<VjetarSaSunca> ma nema veze
<VjetarSaSunca> ionako je danas južina i svatko od nas ima svoj rant
<jelly> ak se treba podudarati, onda napravi tak kak je tam i gotovo
<jelly> al slazes po PS-u, slazi po PS-u
<VjetarSaSunca> i kad već imam testnu okolinu onda radim i desktop okruženje usput
<VjetarSaSunca> ma to je ok što kažeš jelly 
<VjetarSaSunca> i razumijem Å¡to Mmike pili o virtualkama
<VjetarSaSunca> ali dajte obojca shvatite, ako mi želite pomoć pomozite mi tak kak tražim pomoć :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Ili me odjebite sa "Tebi stvarno nema pomoći!" i idem ja googlat
<VjetarSaSunca> nemamo nitko od nas vremena za diskusije počete "a kaj će ti to" i "ne treba mi LVM"
<VjetarSaSunca> Već bi imao to složeno da nisam drndao ovdje s vama dvojicom. Samo čekam da se uključi još i BotaniCar pa da bude pravi grupni sex, tj Linux
<jelly> Već bi imao to složeno da nisam drndao ovdje s vama dvojicom # to je tvoj glavni problem :-)
<VjetarSaSunca> lulz jelly, naravno. Ali volimo se mi svi međusobno, to je javna tajna :p
<VjetarSaSunca> baš sam danas malo gledao bofhlet.org  kroz wayback machine 
<VjetarSaSunca> neka druga vremena, star sam :)
<VjetarSaSunca> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWipmXLFHQU
<datase> YouTube: Kawasaki 3p - Glava pismo @ Kset 02.03.2016. - 0:02:22 - 142 views - 0 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhmbRTlVq9E
<datase> YouTube: Pips, Chips & Videoclips - Teroristi placu - 0:04:03 - 36947 views - 86 likes / 9 dislikes
<VjetarSaSunca> omg SilverSpace, Dudo Ivaniš u svojim najgorim danima :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Di si to iskopao...
<VjetarSaSunca> Shvatio sam da nisam kupio FullHD TV od metar i pol. Kupio sam veliki monitor :)
<SilverSpace> kaj sad
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: imam taj orginal cd :)
<SilverSpace> moram si kupiti neku tipkovnicu koja svijetli 
<SilverSpace> sad kad mi je stol malo visi ne vidim tiple
<SilverSpace> na tastaturi
<Mmike> vileni: ping
<obrut> jelly: e onaj LoPy sam bas nedavno skuzio i planiram narucit 2 komada :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: :) sprzit ces sve oko sebe :)
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: jednom kad probaš backlighted keyboard ne kupuješ više išta drugo, iskustvena
<VjetarSaSunca> Nisam požalio ni lipe za svoj MX800 combo
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> pa ovaj krsticevic
<Mmike> ministar, jel
<Mmike> on je od KingICTja
<Mmike> lol :)
<VjetarSaSunca> #politikaHR? at midnight?
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: naravno da je:)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: a što misliš na čemu su pali prvi milioni? I on i Ćejvan...
<Mmike> a ne mislim
<VjetarSaSunca> ni js ne mislim puno o tome, ja na žalost znam
<VjetarSaSunca> svi ti "veliki igrači" su devedesetih radili s MORHom
<VjetarSaSunca> Multiple vulnerabilities have been discovered in Asterisk, an open source PBX and telephony toolkit
<obrut> i tak... vidim da i microsoft neke svoje cloud pizdarije (osim linuxa na mreznim uredjajima i na virtualakama) koristi dosta opensourcea :P
<obrut> VjetarSaSunca: na asterisku se tu i tamo pojave nekakvi vulnerabilitiji, nista cudno :)
<obrut> sta je sad u igri ? (nisam dobio od bugtraqa nista svjeze vezano uz *) ?
<VjetarSaSunca> Ovo je s Debian security liste, upravo
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: to je bezicna?
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: da
<SilverSpace> necu to
<SilverSpace> samo zica
<SilverSpace> ne bi se odrekao ove svoje cherry
<VjetarSaSunca> Žica? Nemaš pojma što propuštaš....
<SilverSpace> kaj?
<VjetarSaSunca> Ha, jesi li ikad probao wireless keyboard?
<obrut> fakat mrzim web shopove gdje trebas ispunit 100 formulara prije nego sto dodjes do tocke gdje ce ti na kraju reci koliko te kosta shipping
<obrut> da bi onda odustao
<VjetarSaSunca> obrut: otvaram uskoro webshop, nice to know a tip :)
<obrut> pitas fino koja drzava (naravno, prvo po ip adresi dohvatis, al covjek moze promijenit), ispises shipping i onda ajmo dalje
<obrut> a sta ces prodavat ? :) oce bit legalno ?
<obrut> ja vec dva mjeseca gledam od kud cu narucit neke djidje i stalno nadjem nesto sto mi ne pase... il lazu ko psi s cijenom ili postarina kosta vise od pizdarije i tako to...
<obrut> evo isti kua, iz dva razlicita shopa u njemackoj, iz jednog 9 €, iz drugog 25€ ... pa jebote, nije ono euro dva razlike
<VjetarSaSunca> Pa, sigurno će biti ponuda high end konfiguracija računala s povećanim garantim rokom
<obrut> ovi drugi na kraju opale porez na sve i od istaknute cijene od 29.95 na kraju treba platit 66.49 EUR, skroz ti sjebe sve
<VjetarSaSunca> razmišlam davati garancije na konfiguracije do 7 godina
<obrut> vecina rvata gleda kako sto jeftinije kupit i garancija im onak, nije bas u prvom planu
<VjetarSaSunca> pusti ti većinu hrvata
<obrut> a ekipa koja kupuje high-end stvari (trosi gomilu love) ionako ce htjeti novu graficku i procesor za manje od 7 godina
<VjetarSaSunca> Iznenadio bi se kako sam ja to postavio za  sada(servis) i koliki je zapravo interes
<obrut> ja bi recimo nesto skroz jeftino s dugom garancijom, ponudi to i kupim :)
<SilverSpace> nadogradujem router firmware
<obrut> sretno :)
<SilverSpace> drste placee :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: evo pojavio se u mrezi :)
<SilverSpace> proslo ok
<SilverSpace> mrzim kaj sad moram sve konfigurirati 
<SilverSpace> grrrrr
<SilverSpace> super bar mi wifi radi 
<SilverSpace> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-10-26
<SilverSpace> jutro
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<dodobas> putar
<dodobas> dobra ja ona reimplementacija cloc-a u rustu ... `loc`
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<vileni> Mmike: pong
<Mmike> vileni: a sad, da :)
<vileni> Mmike: nisam bas bio doma jucer, udavilo nas na trudnickom tecaju
<Mmike> oho
<Mmike> u kojoj ste fazi? :)
<vileni> i jos nismo do kraja ostali, nakon 3h smo otisli
<vileni> faza tecaja?
<vileni> dojenje :)
<vileni> jos danas nesto i gotovo je, imam potvrdu da se mogu onesvijestiti tamo pri porodu
<obrut> vileni: bwahahahaha :) jesi stavio umjetnu sisu i onda dojio lutku ili  ? :)
<BotaniCar> vileni: kaj samo radi potvrde ides ? BTW; muskarcu je kod poroda mjeso u birtiji, a ne da smeta kraj zene, ali samo si vi budite metrichi :) 
<obrut> BotaniCar: upravo to... dok je zena radja, muskarac se s uzom ekipom frendova takmici u umrtvljavanju tijela alkoholom :)
<obrut> ijao kad se sjetim kad se cimeru radjalo prvo dete... koji vikend, dva dana sam se alkoholiziro 0-24 i onda takav otiso u ponedjeljak na faks i obranio diplomski... prije cega sam, da se ne otrijeznim, jos mazno dva pelina 
<obrut> i da, danas imam giht, je li...
<BotaniCar> To ti je kad si prestal pit'
<BotaniCar> Da si jos cuger, ne bi imal giht. Leems segit, no ? :
<vileni> obrut: nisam, sestra je sve demonstrirala, pola predavanja se drzala za sisu
<obrut> opa, jel bar ima dobru ? :)
<vileni> BotaniCar: idem najvise zato da ne mora zena sama biti na predavanju, a i u bolnici
<vileni> obrut: ima, ako volis zene u godinama :)
<vileni> ali sve u svemu, koristan tecaj, trebao bi biti obavezan (i besplatan u tom slucaju)
<Mmike> cuj ove; https://blogs.oracle.com/openomics/entry/the_cloud_is_coming
<obrut> fastest growing je onak, totalno misleading izraz :)
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7OBsc9p5W4
<datase> YouTube: Slim Harpo, Boogie Chillern - 0:02:32 - 69604 views - 317 likes / 4 dislikes
<BotaniCar> "klaud dolazi" je izjava u rangu "iduce godine ce linux preuzeti desktope" :) 
<obrut> BotaniCar: klaud dolazi znaci da kasne u odnosu na ostale :)
<BotaniCar> :) To isto 
<Mmike> klaud je doso
<Mmike> davno :)
<obrut> onak, cak ja imam doma dvije instalacije openstacka... na ne pricam po firm(i|ama) :)
<hrvojem> vileni: koliko kosta tecaj?
<vileni> hrvojem: 400kn
<vileni> 8 dana od 17:30 do 19:30 
<vileni> osim jucer kad u 20:30 nije pokazivala znakove posustajanja
<vileni> pa smo morali otici
<obrut> valjda joj se svidjelo pokazivat sisu pa ono :)
<hrvojem> kod nas 5 dana, 200kn, jedno vrijeme cak bilo i sponzorirano od grada
<hrvojem> nije lose u svakom slucaju
<vileni> upozorio nas jedan doktor da cemo do ponoci biti na njenom
<vileni> a korisno je, jer ti objasni sve sto trebas prije, tokom i poslije poroda
<hrvojem> iako nebi bilo lose da su malo modernizirali edukacijski materijal
<vileni> nisi izgubljen kad se pojavis tamo, znas sto se dogadja otprilike, a i njima je lakse
<hrvojem> gledali smo snimku poroda u Irskoj iz ranih 70ih
<vileni> hrvojem: u kojoj ste bolnici bili?
<hrvojem> djakovo nema bolnicu :)
<vileni> ovdje bilo nesto pptova, ova je koristila grafoskop, jedan doktor kredu i plocu
<vileni> jedan nije koristio nista osim puno referenci na boga
<vileni> i tako
<obrut> o cem je taj prico ?
<vileni> pa zapravo neznam
<obrut> i jeste mu rekli da nam je drzava sekularna po ustavu ?
<vileni> procedura oko poroda
<vileni> kaze on "bog nam je dao epiduralnu" a moja zena vice "nije nego doktori"
<vileni> najkorisniji su bili anesteziolog, sestra koja se brine oko radjaonice i mozda ova sto previse prica
<obrut> jes pito anesteziologa jel ima kakvih sredstava za podijelit ? :)
<BotaniCar> vacuumdb: vacuuming database "postgres"
<BotaniCar> vacuumdb: vacuuming database "postgress"
<BotaniCar> nekaj mi je sjebano, pardon, nekad sam nekaj sjebal :) 
<obrut> ovo drugo zvuci ko da ti se baza probusila :)
<obrut> postgresssssssss :)
<BotaniCar> hahahahahahaha
<vileni> obrut: ma daj, prica tamo o injekcijama u kraljeznicu a ja ne volim ni ove obicne :)
<SilverSpace> https://airtame.com/wireless-projector
<Mmike> vileni: fokus prebaci na 'sto kad beba dodje doma'
<Mmike> ovo sve prije toga je POTPUNO nebitno
<obrut> odnosno, kako se naspavati kad beba bude doma ?
<Mmike> obrut: nikako :)
<Mmike> zena pogotovo nikako, musko jos kako-tako nakon mjesec-dva
<Mmike> i to je pakao koji traje oko godinu dana
<vileni> Mmike: nije nebitno kad ti olaksava cijeli taj proces u bolnici
<Mmike> nekom malo vise, nekom malo manje
<Mmike> vileni: nebitno je, vjeruj :) 
<vileni> ali pricaju i o tome sto poslije
<vileni> ne moze biti nebitno ako tebi i njima olaksa posao, smanji stres opcenito i porodjaj prodje sa manje problema
<vileni> s obzirom kakve sam sve price cuo o petrovoj uopce me ne cudi
<Mmike> pogledaj kak se mijenjaju pelene, kak se doji beba, kak se (zasto se) podriguje, kak se pere, kaj s pupkom, kak natezat kozicu, kaj kad dobije temperaturu/osip, kaj/zakaj zutica
<vileni> jer ljudi dodju tamo i ocekuju da plahutaju oko njih
<Mmike> ma 
<Mmike> jaja, stoji
<Mmike> al'
<Mmike> tamo oko vas ce bit doktori
<Mmike> koji ce se brinut oko vas
<vileni> bila su 3 predavanja sto poslije
<Mmike> manje ili vise :)
<Mmike> a kad dodjes doma onda si ON YOUR OWN
<vileni> pa hoce
<vileni> ali 100% da ce biti neka koja nema pojma o nicemu
<Mmike> jos smo mi srece imali jer nam patronazna dolazila oko 10 dana, svaki dan
<vileni> i ocekivat ce da doktori skacu oko nje
<Mmike> a po zakonu mora doc 2put
<Mmike> ugl, stari moj
<Mmike> you're in for a rollecoaster ride :)
<Mmike> rollercoaster
<SilverSpace> past cu sa stolca
<SilverSpace> sunce me grije kroz staklo 
<SilverSpace> samo kaj ne zaspim 
<obrut> SilverSpace: odi na predbracni tecaj pa ti se nebu spavalo :)
<SilverSpace> kaj to postoji?
<SilverSpace> ukljucit cu si rade Sabor :)
<vileni> na srecu smo izbjegli predbracni tecaj :)
<BotaniCar> predbracni tecaj <3
<obrut> ako koga zanima ova tema: http://vision.in.tum.de/research/vslam/lsdslam   danas u 12h predavanje na geodetskom faksu, room 120, dzabe upad
<obrut> http://www.geof.unizg.hr/
<BotaniCar> webinar or nothing
<obrut> nazalost, nema nikakve najave streama... a full bi rado cuo o tom, ima cak opensource implementacije
<vileni> hmda, znaci ispadne drive iz raida
<vileni> dev/sdb3 iz md3
<vileni> i odlucimo mijenjati 
<vileni> failamo rucno md1-4
<vileni> svugdje sdbX
<vileni> i sad je na md4 sdb4 kao failan, ali sda4 je van polja
<vileni> http://jebo.me/pas/1
<vileni> tj, da li koreliraju pozicije U i drivea koji je failao?
<Mmike> vileni: mdadm -D output daj
<Mmike> i zakaj, pobogu, imas tolko mdivajsova, zash nemas jedan, pa u njem tri patricije?
<hbogner> obrut, jesi siguran da je na geodetskom???
<BotaniCar> vileni: N puta mi se desilo da mi U i failed drive nisu isti :) Sad radim tak da prvo ocitam iz konzole serijski broj diska, pa onda provjerim broj s naljepnice, onda sam siguran da je mdadm glup , a ne ja 
<Mmike> mdadm -D
<vileni> Mmike: shvacas ti koliko sam ja tu ruznih setupova naslijedio?
<vileni> BotaniCar: moguce da je i ovdje slucaj takav, ali sfdisk se bunio na sdb 
<vileni> i sve je upucivalo na njega
<vileni> jos uvijek pokusavam sloziti  kompletnu sliku
<Mmike> vileni: a shvacam :)
<Mmike> de pejstaj mdadm -D 
<BotaniCar> vileni: isto tako mi se jedared ( hetzner) desilo da mi je sda umro, a kad sam ga izbacio umro je i sdb. I vracaju mi tehnicari jedan disk - mrtav, ispricam se kaj sam idiot i molim da vrate drugi - mrtav i on. Naknadna forenzika je pokazala da jednostavno nisam imao srece i da su oba prdla jedan iza drugog :) 
<vileni> ovaj je kao dobar http://jebo.me/pas/5
<vileni> BotaniCar: posto je ovo isto hetzner strah me iste situacije :)
<vileni> Mmike: -D za koji?
<Mmike> pa za sve
<vileni> sad sam maknuo sdb iz md4
<vileni> i dodao ga nazad
<vileni> pa synca
<vileni> md3 mi je /
<Mmike> a jesi zamijenio disk?
<vileni> http://jebo.me/pas/3
<vileni> nisam
<vileni> jer nisam siguran koji maknuti
<vileni> necu sad prije rucka nista ni raditi
<obrut> hbogner: http://www.geof.unizg.hr/
<Mmike> pa zakaj vracas onda ovo nazad?
<Mmike> i, zakaj ti se rebuilda /dev/sdb
<hbogner> obrut, wow, nebi nikad rekao to za geodeziju
<Mmike> a ne /dev/sdb>koji-vec>
<Mmike>  
<Mmike> ?
<obrut> hbogner: cini se da bi ekipa to koristila u mapiranju spilja i takvih pizdarija :)  ono, skroz cool :) ko u prometheusu :)
<Mmike> i zakaj ti je tamo ispo /dev/sda<neki?
<obrut> sad bi najradije nabavio drona, okacio rpi s kamerom i ovim softverom i mapirao okolo-naokolo :)
<Mmike> vileni: topla preporuka je da backup napravis sad :)
<vileni> Mmike: znam
<hbogner> obrut, da, loris je speleololololog :D
<vileni> vjerojatno i budem
<vileni> ako prezivi
<Mmike> ma sad odmah to napravi :)
<obrut> hbogner: ja bi bas otiso poslusat, al mi nije bas zgodno :(
<Mmike> zicaj virtualku na hecneru, prebaci sve tamo, nek ti daju nova dva diska, bootaj sa nekog systemrescue pimpeka, napravi raid mirror, uturi grub na oba diska, restoreaj backup
<vileni> Mmike: nije to tako jednostavno
<vileni> super, imam 100GB monga tamo
<vileni> tj tokumx
<hrvojem> :)
<Mmike> CRAPPU-MX :D
<hrvojem> hah, pa nije tako lose, mongo s transakcijama i jos par korisnih ficura
<hrvojem> steta je jedino sto nema razvoja u 3.x verzijama
<hrvojem> jer je mongo promijenio storage engine API
<Mmike> hrvojem: kaj nije mongo u 3ci dobio transakcije?
<hrvojem> koliko znam ne, bio je neki "transaction-like" nacin
<hrvojem> ali nisam bas nest s mongom dobar, tako da se mozda i promijnilo u medjuvremenu
<hrvojem> https://docs.mongodb.com/manual/faq/fundamentals/#does-mongodb-support-transactions
<obrut> mongo... sto ljudi jos uvijek zele gubit podatke ? :)
<vileni> ovo se koristi za spremanje logova
<vileni> sto mi i dalje nema puno smisla, ali nisam ja slagao sistem
<BotaniCar> Ahahhaha "koristimo in-memory bazu za spremanje logova, zasto se mrshtite?" :)
<vileni> pa sprema se na disk
<vileni> mislim, 100gb ima
<vileni> na disku
<BotaniCar> Nekaj se sprema, siguran sam. Sad, da li se sve i uvijek spremi, who cares :) 
<BotaniCar> VIP je , kao ISP, govno. 
<BotaniCar> Em im DNS jebe zid, link je flapping kk' mu se digne, a povrh svega im i news server sere. Imaju load od 4 posta dnevno, a ni to ne mogu hendlat
<BotaniCar> Pu, cigani
<obrut> cigani !
<obrut> vip - cigani !
<BotaniCar> :) 
<obrut> optima - cigani !
<BotaniCar> http://www.commitstrip.com/en/2016/09/05/do-we-have-a-back-up-in-the-audience/
<obrut> iskon - cigani^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^Hnistanista
<BotaniCar> Hahahhahaha, at least you still remember your control characters :) 
<obrut> e ovo sa backup skriptom mi je i poznato :)
<obrut> ili kad imas neku provisioning skriptu i skuzis da ne radi vec danima :)
<BotaniCar> Da da da da :) Svi mi volimo zivjeti na rubu :) 
<obrut> pa prvo odes u mailbox za prituzbe da vidis jel se tko zalio :)
<obrut> mailbox u koji, je li, automatski forwardas mail bez da ga vidis :)
<BotaniCar> Po ovakvim stvarima prepoznajem da pricam s profesionalcem ! 
<Vlado9A> bon žur
<jelly> obrut: ma svi su oni isti
<jelly> BotaniCar: vip je up postupku prebacivanja na novi news server, ako vec nisu
<SilverSpace> hm da
<SilverSpace> hm da
#ubuntu-hr 2016-10-27
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<dodobas> putar
<vileni> jutro
<SilverSpace> dan
<Vlado9A> žur
<obrut> hmm... zasto se sve upute za popravak baze kad se skrsi svode na restore iz backupa :P
<Mmike> a kak bi ti popravljo? :)
<obrut> pa cini mi se da su indexi sjebani, ja bi obriso indexe i pokrenuo bazu :)
<obrut> al izgleda da je sve otislo fubar
<obrut> pitaj jel postoji backup...
<Mmike> pa rekreiraj indekse
<Mmike> znam da imas backup al' to je za pickice i neda ti se to koristit - sve 5, kuzim totalno
<obrut> nece se baza podic, ni u --single modu :P
<Mmike> kak se buni?
<Mmike> te, kak si indexe obrisao? :) 
<jelly> kakva baza
<obrut> PANIC:  cannot make new WAL entries during recovery
<jelly> postgres, dakle
<obrut> jedan prastari PG na serveru koji je na storageu koji ocito ima problema s diskovima :)
<obrut> mislim, nemam ja vise veze s tim, al da ne ostavim ljude na cjedilu :)
<Mmike> obrut: kak si indexe briso?
<obrut> nisam pobriso, da sam mogo, vjerojatno ne bi bilo problema
<Mmike> to je tak kad se baze metjeju na remote storage :)
<obrut> pa sad, remote, u susjednom racku su :)
<Mmike> jel' mosh pisat opce po filesystemu?
<Mmike> mosh skopirat datadir nekud lokalno (di znas da je fs ok) i probat tamo?
<obrut> mogu... al ne znam gdje naci dovoljno mjesta :)
<obrut> baza je onak, malo velika :)
<obrut> uostalom, ne znam zast bi se ja zajebavo s tim, ne radim vise u toj firmi :)
<Mmike> tja :
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> postgres duh
<Mmike> ja odo jest :)
<obrut> ma radi PG ko zmaj, ima milju instalacija, nikad problema, ovo je prvi da se skrsio, al ono, rikavaju diskovi, to je staro preko 8 godina
 * jelly ne zna nista o postgresu, pogotovo kad se isti potrga
<jelly> "cannot make new WAL entries" zvuci kao "premjesti direktorij za logove na neki storage koji actually radi u rw modu pa probaj opet"
<jelly> ne znam ni sto je datadir, ni di idu WAL po difoltu, al bi to tako interpretirao
<jelly> ak se buni za WAL a ne za podatke, onda mu daj WAL, jelte, a ne premjestat podatke
<SilverSpace> kme
<Mmike> kak
<Mmike> puse
<Mmike> bura
<SilverSpace> kak? :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: jako :)
<Mmike> onak
<Mmike> sad cekam da me kolega madjarosh upili za nekaj i onda idem na buru
<jelly> bura <3
<SilverSpace> obrut: jes vidio ovo http://www.vivax-assist.com/
<obrut> SilverSpace: jesam, to je neka zenska imala u biciklu na utrci pa je izbio skandal :)
<obrut> proguglaj: mechanical doping :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: lol
<SilverSpace> di je drzala baterije :)
<SilverSpace> ju
<Mmike> jebote, kak puse :)
<Mmike> divota :)
<Mmike> obrut: jel' to valj akaj?
<obrut> Mmike: koje ? taj motoric ? nemam pojma
<Mmike> ja sam sad na bicilku malo isao naokolo
<Mmike> super je kad ti bura puse u ledja
<Mmike> fino te nosi :D
<Mmike> jos kad imas povrsinu poput mene.... :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaze frend da je ok bas ga danas imao u rukama
<SilverSpace> fora je kaj se ne razlikije od grugih bicikla 
<SilverSpace> cak ni po zezini 
<SilverSpace> samo kaj je to preskupo sve
<Mmike> da, ja bi radije remote-explode
<Mmike> pa kad vidim da mi netko dira bicikl da isti eksplodira
<SilverSpace> ha danas tucnjava u razredu izmedu franka i nekog klinca
<jelly> X-mailer: Synapse - Pascal TCP/IP library by Lukas Gebauer
<jelly> netko jos koristi pascal?!
#ubuntu-hr 2016-10-28
<dodobas> putar
<vileni> Mmike: si tu?
<vileni> hrvojem: ping? :)
<dodobas> vileni: mozda ti ja mogu pomoc : ?)
<vileni> dodobas: mozes!
<vileni> :D
<vileni> koliko iskustva imas sa potrganom replikacijom na perconi sa gtid enabled? :)
<dodobas> well, nemam :)
<vileni> e pa nemam ni ja
<vileni> pogotovo u slucaju master-master
<dodobas> oh yes ... isasao je apple novi ... s intel i7 - iris pro grafika ... sad samo treba cekati da ga netko prepakira u normalnu Å¡asiju po normalnoj cijeni
<Vlado9A> dobar dan
<obrut> al imam ja s potrganim postgresom, koruptiranim indexom i koruptiranim wal fajlovima :P
<obrut> nasljeđena baza od kolege... i onda nakon svega sto popravis skuzis da je slozen fsync na off
<obrut> i nakon sto to sve popravis i sve sjetis se da u biti vise ne radis u toj firmi i pitas se cemu se uopce zamaras s tim :)
<jelly> obrut: onda ju je valjda netko drugi naslijedio od tebe, a ne ti od nekoga?
<vileni> obrut: ako te ne placaju, nemoj :)
<vileni> mislim, ja i dalje znam reagirati za prosli posao
<vileni> ali ne radim nista, samo im dam smjernice :)
<obrut> jelly: ja sam nasljedio od nekog, a onda su neki kao od mene :)
<jelly> nadam se da ti neki placaju pive :-)
<obrut> o ima da se naplacaju :)
<obrut> vileni: dao sam ja smjernice, al ono :)
<jelly> pomagati besplatno je lose i za tebe i za njih, ak se strgalo i ne znaju popraviti, nek traze vendora (Obrut d.o.o.) koji ce popraviti i naplatiti konzultantske sate
<vileni> dakle innobackupex ne radi sa tokudb
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> oho, novi HDSentinel ima podrsku za vendor-specific SSD SMART atribute
<jelly> Total written: 15.85 TB
<jelly> http://jebo.me/pas/3 (http://www.hdsentinel.com/hard_disk_sentinel_linux.php)
<jelly> .rt jellese 2
<datase> jelly: Ludwig van Beethoven - Symphony No.5 - Allegro con brio | Stevie Ray Vaughan - Pipeline
<SilverSpace> ke
<jelly> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Photic_sneeze_reflex
<jelly> > also known as [...] Autosomal Dominant Compelling Helio-Ophthalmic Outburst Syndrome (ACHOO)
<dodobas> oce netko radit frontend/backend ? :)
<jelly> za sto, u cemu, koliko para 
<obrut> backedn mozda, ali frontend ? :) zasto bi to itko htio radit :)
<dodobas> backend ... python
<dodobas> frontend ... redux/react
<dodobas> koliko iskustva ... toliko para 
<dodobas> 15-25 brutto
<SilverSpace> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/63/e6/b9/63e6b9efbec51a33006393080208b5ba.jpg
<SilverSpace> svasta
<obrut> SilverSpace: sta je to ? storage na kartice ? :)
<obrut> koje raid levele podrzava ? :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: da bar 
<SilverSpace> zamisljenoo kao za stare sd kartice
<SilverSpace> ak neznas kaj bi sa njima 
<SilverSpace> hm
#ubuntu-hr 2016-10-29
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<Vlado9A> ključne riječi of the day: sir, vrhnje, češnjak & jalapeno poppers :)
<Vlado9A> i Å¡pek :D
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> joj kaj je vruce vani na suncu 
<SilverSpace> tri sata na suncu i sad me lice zateze
<jelly> .weather zagreb
<datase> jelly: Weather for Zagreb, Bosnia and Herzegovina | Temperature: 54°F / 12°C; Humidity: 67%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Nne, 5mph / 8kph; Updated: 19 mins, 37 secs ago | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 58°F / 14°C; Low of 44°F / 7°C | Forecast for Sunday: Partly cloudy; High of 55°F / 13°C; Low of 38°F / 3°C | Forecast for Monday: Clear; High of 52°F / 11°C; Low of 33°F / 1°C | Forecast for Tuesday: (1 more message)
<jelly> lol
<jelly> .weather zagreb, croatia
<datase> jelly: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 55°F / 13°C; Humidity: 63%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Variable, 2mph / 3kph; Updated: 20 mins, 14 secs ago | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 58°F / 14°C; Low of 42°F / 6°C | Forecast for Sunday: Partly cloudy; High of 55°F / 13°C; Low of 40°F / 4°C | Forecast for Monday: Partly cloudy; High of 53°F / 12°C; Low of 35°F / 2°C | Forecast for Tuesday: (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> jelly: lol
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Bosnia and Herzegovina | Temperature: 54°F / 12°C; Humidity: 67%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Nne, 5mph / 8kph; Updated: 27 mins, 37 secs ago | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 58°F / 14°C; Low of 44°F / 7°C | Forecast for Sunday: Partly cloudy; High of 55°F / 13°C; Low of 38°F / 3°C | Forecast for Monday: Clear; High of 52°F / 11°C; Low of 33°F / 1°C | Forecast for (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> od kud to vuce 
<SilverSpace> http://wttr.in/zagreb
<Vlado9A> SilverSpace: u konzoli/terminal emulatoru/gnome terminalu, whatever terminalu ili tty... curl http://wttr.in/zagreb
<jelly> pojma
<vileni> Kazna za vožnju bez svjetala danju iznosi 300 kuna, dok za noćnu vožnju bez svjetala kazna iznosi 500 kuna.
<vileni> nadam se da im fali koja nula za nocnu voznju
<Mmike> .weather zagreb
<datase> Mmike: Weather for Zagreb, Bosnia and Herzegovina | Temperature: 46°F / 8°C (Wind Chill: 45°F / 7°C); Humidity: 87%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Nw, 4mph / 6kph; Updated: 29 mins, 34 secs ago | Forecast for Saturday: Partly cloudy; High of 57°F / 13°C; Low of 44°F / 7°C | Forecast for Sunday: Partly cloudy; High of 55°F / 13°C; Low of 38°F / 3°C | Forecast for Monday: Clear; High of 53°F / 12°C; Low of 32°F / (1 more message)
<Mmike> bosnia :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, gledas?
<vileni> Mmike: spor ti internet
<Mmike> vileni,  :)
<Mmike> sjebo sam, btw
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> drko po bridgevima i sranjima i sad mi dhcp ne radi
<Mmike> inace, glupan, nakon sto sam dodao novi vlan i stavio mu vlanid 100 samo je u ppoe konfiguraciji trebalo rec 'sad se spajaj preko vlan100 a ne preko eth1'
<Mmike> samo kaj se onda onaj quickadmin razleti
<Mmike> ugl, idem resetirat ruter sad :D
<Mmike> netje se izresetirat :)
<Mmike> ok, se radi
<Mmike> sad samo treba izkopirat konfiguraciju
<Mmike> super je mikrotik
<Mmike> 90% stvari kaj moze nemam pojma cem sluze :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisam gledao
<SilverSpace> joj kak me vec tri dana hebe internet a neznam kaj mu je
#ubuntu-hr 2016-10-30
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<vileni> Mmike: pravilo broj 1, nikad ne koristiti quick admin u mikrotiku :)
<vileni> super je za nekog tko prvi put vidi ruter, ali to je to
<vileni> ja bi ga deinstalirao svima
<Mmike> vileni, ;)
<Mmike> sad sam htio promjenit ip adresu rutera i dhcp mrezu
<Mmike> tj, dhcp pool
<Mmike> i nemres odjednom
<Mmike> neg promjenis IP routera
<Mmike> i onda se vise nemres spojit na njega :)
<Mmike> i namjestit da ti DNS mikrotikov servira hostnejmove koje je DCHP udhcpjo je isto izjeb - treba lease skriptu napisat/uzet i onda nju uturit  i onda...
<Mmike> vileni, jel' moram nesh posebno napravit da imam 100mbit kroz zrak? wifi u laptopu hoce 802.11ac, k'o i mikrotik
<Mmike> al' imam 54mbita max
<jelly> ak imas jednu antenu u laptopu, nemre bolje od 130Mbps mislim
<jelly> ili 150
<Mmike> jelly, pa to je ok, i 90 bi bilo ok ;)
<Mmike> al' nemam   ned 54
<Mmike> al' to cem poslije, moram prvo dhcp 
<Mmike> komplikovano je, naime, da bi DHCP server gurao hostnameove hostovima prvo treba dodati dhcp opciju, code12 (sto je po dhcp speckama - hostname), pa onda u raw-value upisati naziv hosta
<Mmike> i onda dhcp leasu dodat taj dhcp option
<Mmike> e, a onda bih htio recimo i bootp sranja i domene
<Mmike> za to treba napravit optionset
<Mmike> i onda pospajat opcije koje hoces u optionset
<Mmike> i onda to dodaat u lease
<Mmike> onak, jel' moze kompliciranije? :D
<jelly> moze.
<Mmike> lakse je kad se izskriptira
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> juzas ova formula u 20h kaj delat citavi dan
<Mmike> fly.srk.fer.hr vise nit ne postoji u DNSu ;/
<Mmike> jelly, tko ima  backup zadnji flyjevski? walter?
<Mmike> etoga
<Mmike> prebacili se na optiku
<Mmike> sad jos dyndns i to bi, valjda, bilo to ;D
<Mmike> vileni, laptopi su mi sljukavi, preko mobitela imam 100mbit/sec kroz wireless
<Mmike> laptop ide 40ak megabita, iako pise da je spojen na 300 megabita
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj koristis za dyndns
<Mmike> freedns
<Mmike> ovo je bilo lako :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, freedns.affraid.org
<CrazyLemon> -f
<Mmike> se mi radi osim port forwardinga
<Mmike> tj, radi i taj osim kad ne pristupam vanjskom IPju iz unutra
<Mmike> ne kuzim kaj sam sprtljo tu
<Mmike> idem jest :)
<SilverSpace> netko mi u susjetstvu ima chromelinux :)
<SilverSpace> bluetoot ga ocita
<Mmike> jaooo
<Mmike> pa utrka je skoro! :D
<SilverSpace> da skoro :)
<Mmike> vileni, kak se upogone grafici na mikrotiku
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: izborio sam se s Debian Installerom :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa utrka je u 7!
<vileni> Mmike: kakve grafove trebas?
<Mmike> vileni, ma naso sam sve
<Mmike> ruzni su :)
<vileni> Mmike: uvijek si mozes netflow sloziti ili snmp
<Mmike> ma, nema potrebe
<Mmike> ne kuzim zakaj mi port forwarding ne radi kak spada
<Mmike> al' nije nit bitno :D
<Mmike> bitno je ovo:
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/6
<vileni> kako ti je upload 160
<Vlado9A> ideš
<Mmike> vileni, a mislim da malo izmislja ovaj
<Mmike> 200/100 imam
<vileni> a kad ne mjeris na speedtestu?
<vileni> dobio pola kile ociscenih pecenih kestena
<Mmike> vileni, pa, 200/100
<Mmike> na mobitelima imam 100/100 :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj bi bila u 7?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa, pise da pocne u 7 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, cini se da je f1.com u banani
<SilverSpace> Mmike: f1 kaze u 20h
<Mmike> SilverSpace, meni kaze da je u 19 :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> sat ti dobro ne radi :)
<Mmike> jos gore, pise da je u meksiku skoro 13
<Mmike> a 12 je tek!
<SilverSpace> app na ipadu kaze u 20h
<Mmike> ma u 20h je
<Mmike> ne kuzim kaj f1.com brije
<SilverSpace> http://www.f1puls.com/
<Mmike> i na mobitelu mi pokazuje krivo :D
<SilverSpace> vuce podatke iz jednog mjesta
<vileni> ja si stavio alarm da rebootam neke server u 8am
<vileni> probudim se i mislim sranje, zaspao sam
<vileni> a ono 6:50
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> vileni: dobro nisi zakasnio 
<SilverSpace> danas i motogp bio
<vileni> SilverSpace: s obzirom da je prosli put kolega skroz zaboraivo te servere i zvao me sa sljemena jesam li doma da ih ja rebootam
<vileni> ovo je jos ok ispalo :)
<Mmike> melita!
<Mmike> melita, dje ti muz?
<SilverSpace> samo kaj nije 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: krug zagrijavanja
<SilverSpace> jes si slozio rpi radi bas ono kaj mi treba
<SilverSpace> jossamo da BT radi 
<SilverSpace> imam dva BT donglea i ni jedan se nece spojiti na zvucnike
<Mmike> HIHI
<Mmike> vettel se izzivcirao :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> bila dobra utrka
<SilverSpace> htio zalmana stavit u racunalo i kad ono ne ide radi visokih ram kekseva imaju aluminijska hladila na sebi pa su visoki 
#ubuntu-hr 2017-10-23
<BotaniCar> Jao, jelly , ovaj lazaburger .. 
<Mmike> hna sto su serveri dosli danas
<Mmike> instaliram u datacentru u Zagrebu kutiju
<Mmike> a u Stockholmu sam
<Mmike> no, manje vise to
<Mmike> klikcem po biosu s misem remotely :)
<hbogner> Mmike, ja jos nisam na povray listi!
<Mmike> hbogner eee
<Mmike> vish
<Mmike> prava prilka da malo probam rust i napravim submission form u tome :D
<hbogner> de ti to prvo rucno unesi pa onda za sljledece divolapaj forme
<Mmike> Jel' zna netko jel' ide video kroz USB3?
<Mmike> naime, sva radna mjesta tu imaju tastaturu monitor i misa
<Mmike> i usb konektor
<Mmike> i cini se da ekipa ima samo usb ustekan u laptope
<jelly> usb3 ponekad ima thunderbolt, ponekad ne
<jelly> a moze biti i neki onaj usb gpu s druge strane, koji ima samo 2d i potrebuje cudne drivere
<ivoks> what jelly said
<jelly> jel ubuntu lts ima buildove za friski python negdje?  Developer bi htijo 3.6
<ivoks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/865554/how-do-i-install-python-3-6-using-apt-get
<Mmike> koji je rationale za slozit bond izmedju servera i ISTOG switcha?
<Mmike> active/pasive, stovise
<jelly> Mmike: dodje netko i potrga jedan kabel
<Mmike> takozvani trgaci kablova
<Mmike> ili izgori ethernetica
<Mmike> a mozda i switchport prdne
<jelly> Mmike: a druga stvar, to sto tebi nesto izgleda kao isti switch ne znaci da je to stvarno isti switch
<Mmike> jelly, stvarno JE isti switch :)
<jelly> jesi bio tamo i vidio da su spojeni u isti uredjaj?
<jelly> jel cdpr veli da je isti switch?  Ili je jedan port spojen u Eth24/1/2 a drugi u Eth25/1/2 port koji se vide na istom switchu, a zapravo su to dva switcha u active/active koji se ponasaju kao jedan
<jelly> (tak mi imamo za servere po DC-ovima)
<Mmike> jelly, ovo prvo
<Mmike> mislio sam da je to radi testiranja
<Mmike> al' nije
<jelly> onda ih pitaj zasto je spojeno u isti sw :-)
<Mmike> pa reko, jel' mozda agregacija treba tu?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> pa reko zasto
<Mmike> pa ak pukne kabl
<Mmike> ili ak ose slucajno izsteka
<Mmike> ili ako umre mrezna
<Mmike> al' reko sansa da umre mrezna je ista k'o da umre Cpu
<Mmike> a oni vele 'pa, ok'
<Mmike> za cpu nemamo rjesenje, al' za mreznu, eto, imamo
<jelly> "koliko puta vam se desilo u zadnjih 10 godina da krepa copper kabl ili mrezna" "nijednom"
<Mmike> precisely
<jelly> "koliko puta se desilo da treba rebootati switch" "1 godisnje"
<Mmike> eh eh
<jelly> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 
<Mmike> ovisi :) 
<Mmike> al' to je ok, vise switcheva, server spojen na dva switcha
<Mmike> pa mosh svaki switch rebootat kak ti treba
<jelly> da
<Mmike> (a kad moras rebootat server? - e, to nije mrezni dio, jebe nam se za to :D )
<jelly> svaki vidi sve portove, ali smijes zakrpat i rebootat jedan po jedan
<Mmike> najbolje sam to sve slozeno vidio u pornjavi
<Mmike> nema duplih linkova nijgde
<Mmike> svaki ormar ima svoj switch
<Mmike> i kad crkne switch, ili se reboota, sve sto je na njemu crkne
<Mmike> ali!
<Mmike> zato imas drugi ormar i sve imas u duplo
<Mmike> i apachetove i mysqlove i  haproxyje i sve
<Mmike> pa kad jedan umre, drugi preuzme posao
<jelly> mi nemamo para za "sve u duplo"
<Mmike> jelly, ma, imate
<Mmike> sam treba preslozit sve
<Mmike> i malo drugacije razmisljat
<jelly> "sam"
<jelly> neke stvari su u duplo svaka u svom DC-u, ali ne sve koje trebaju :-\
<vileni> Mmike:  a sto je ispred ormara?
<Mmike> vileni, neki zid :)
<vileni> :)
<vileni> ako ti moze cijeli ormar pasti, valjda imas neki load balancer ispred?
<Mmike> vileni, svaki switch je spojen na 4 core routera, ili koliko vec, ovisi o velicini sistem sale
<Mmike> pa, nemas, imas haproxyje u svakom ormaru
<Mmike> a svkai haproxy ima neki bgp-announce (quagga ili sto vec) koji switchevima govori kaj je up kaj nije
<Mmike> i promet prema haproxyjima je anycastan
<Mmike> a ovo drugo je i tak iza haproxyja
<Mmike> nemas oracle rac i takve stvari, pa je malcice jednostavnije :)
<BotaniCar> Mogu li ikako vidjeti kad sam zadnji put otkljucao ( ne login, unlock ) radnu stanicu ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, https://askubuntu.com/questions/435069/how-can-i-know-when-my-screen-was-locked-last-time
<Mmike> mario@mx260 ~> grep screensaver /var/log/auth.log | tail -1
<Mmike> Oct 23 14:37:06 mx260 mate-screensaver-dialog: gkr-pam: unlocked login keyring
<Mmike> ovo ja imam kod sebe
<Mmike> BotaniCar, al' recimo na KDEu tog nemam
<BotaniCar> Moje je nagadjanje takodjer bilo da cu naci nesto u auth.log, ali ne kuzim kaj da trazim. Izraze "login keyring" i slicne ponekad nadjem u logu, ponekad ne :) Isao sam vidjeti kaj se desi kad namjerno u zadano vrijeme zakljucam/otkljucam i kucar
<BotaniCar> *kurac
<BotaniCar> RBA pocela naplacivati promjenu pina na bankomatu , 15HRK :) 
<jelly> lol?
<jelly> to je totalno kontraproduktivno za sikjuriti?
<Mmike> kak sam popizdio na RBA neki dan
<Mmike> posalo hate mailove
<Mmike> jos me zena zove
<Mmike> i na nju popizdio
<Mmike> mislim pristojno sve, al' ono
<Mmike> kaze mi onda 'poslali su vam odgovor na vasu poruku, jeste vidli>'
<Mmike> reko, nisam , nemam zivaca, hocu to i to 
<Mmike> i kao ajde ovo ono
<ivoks> https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/10/google-is-investigating-reports-of-pixel-2-xl-display-burn-in/
<Mmike> naime, bunio sam se kak mi brojevi izvoda ne idu po redu
<ivoks> a mozda ipak iphone :)
<Mmike> imam HRK100, HRK101, HRK102,  USD27, USD28, HRK105, USD29, HRK107...
<Mmike> i sad USD idu po redu, a HRK ne idu
<Mmike> a 1001 put su vec imali sjebane podatke glede izvoda - em nema izvoda, em ne vidim racun, em ne vidim partnera...
<ivoks> rba
<Mmike> i jutros procitam poruku - i veli mi lik: da, na USB27 izvodu imate i HRK103 izvod, samo trebate skrolat malo dolje
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> e, reko, jebiga :)
<Mmike> kaj je najbolje vec sam pizdio oko toga pred jedno godinu dana i lik mi je isto to objasnio :)
<Mmike> ivoks, yup, rba
<Mmike> najvise me iritira kaj kad je subota nemrem prebacit dolare u kune
<Mmike> ili kad sam u ameriki nemrem prebacit dolare u kune
<ivoks> moram reci da je erste miljama ispred rba
<ivoks> apsolutno nikakvih problema
<Mmike> ivoks, de ti d.o.o. ima obrt?
<Mmike> erm, s/obrt/racun
<ivoks> Mmike: i osobni, i doo i obrt
<ivoks> sve imam tamo
<ivoks> ima samo jedan minus
<ivoks> ne daju visa electron za firme
<Mmike> jel' mosh i za doo prebacitvat devize u gluho doba noci?
<ivoks> pa ne mogu povezati paypal preko kartice
<ivoks> mozes bilo kad
<ivoks> recimo to ovako
<ivoks> nikad mi nisu odbili prebacivanje
<Mmike> jer RBA za osobe/obrte dozvoljava, samo za doojeve ne dozvoljava
<ivoks> ne sjecam se kad sam to sve radio, ali zasigurno je bilo i po noci
<ivoks> lijepo ti posalju mail da ti je sjelo
<Mmike> ivoks, btw - iphone: hocu instalirat app i nemrem. veli iphone 'can not at this time'. i to je to. i mosh plakat :)
<Mmike> bas ta jedna aplikacija - nece
<ivoks> dobro je sto tokene mozes imati i na telefonu
<Mmike> ekipa pored mene uredno instalira, ja instaliravam sve drugo, al' bas ta - nece
<Mmike> tokene ne zelim na telefonu :)
<ivoks> paranoja
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> tak ameri ne zakljucavaju vrata od kuce
<Mmike> i vicu paranoja
<Mmike> gore, po minnesoti
<Mmike> dok im netko ne ukrade nekaj :)
<Mmike> dok s linux uredjajima (desktopi/laptopi) imas kaku-taku sigurnost glede spoznaje da znas koji softver imas gore i kak se ponasa
<Mmike> na mobitelu to nije slucaj
<Mmike> i jebe mi se za fb i tinder accounte
<Mmike> al' za bankovne racune i ino mi bas nije svejedno
<Mmike> nije da sam sad neki todoric, al' opet
<Mmike> zdrava paranoja, rekao bih :D
<ivoks> ja vise volim konfor
<ivoks> kad god audi sudjeluje u sudaru, naslovi u novinama su 'Audijem prosao kroz crveno i ubio dvoje ljudi' i sl.
<ivoks> kada se to napravi s opelom, naslov je 'Teska prometna nesreca, dvoje stradalo'
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> zato sto su vozaci audija, statisticki, veci debili
<Mmike> i bmwja, rekao bi
<Mmike> doduse, glupo je to sad tak tvrditi bez konkretnih brojeva
<Mmike> al' eto, oko moje zgrade parkinga cesto nema
<Mmike> 6 zgrada, svaka ima 50ak stanova, a prosjecno je ajmo rec 1.5 autiju po stanu
<Mmike> i ja cesto kad dodjem navecer doma moram parkirat malo dalje (tipa, 100 m od zgrade) i hodat 2-3 minute do doma
<Mmike> nikad, ali nikad nisam vidio sparkiranog punta ili tak neki drek na trotoaru
<Mmike> al' majstori s BMWjima, jebe se njemu
<Mmike> doduse
<Mmike> uvijek isti BMW
<Mmike> tak da je to uvijek taj isti debil :):)
<Mmike> vozio me tu lik u audiju A6
<Mmike> e, koji je to auto :D
<Mmike> vozio me lik poslije u e klasi
<ivoks> koje godiste?
<Mmike> audiA6
<Mmike> novi :D
<Mmike> veli lik da je pol godine star auto
<ivoks> pa to sam te i ja mogao provozat
<Mmike> ma tebe docekat :)
<ivoks> moj je star ravno 5 mjeseci
<ivoks> u biti, 6
<ivoks> skoro 7!
<ivoks> ides
<ivoks> 20.000km
<Mmike> kaj nisi ti a4 uboo?
<ivoks> ne
<Mmike> opala
<Mmike> pa ti ne da si dirketor
<Mmike> ti si FAKAT direktor! :D
<Mmike> da, uglavnom, A6 je jeben :)
<Mmike> velim, ta E klasa, mislim, lepo auto, nemam kaj rec, al' .... :)
<ivoks> audi je gospodskiji
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' trosi audi manje od mondea? :D
<ivoks> tu su negdje
<ivoks> prosjecna potrosnja na ovih 20.000km mi je ispod 7l
<ivoks> da zivim u centru grada, vjerojatno bi bila veca
<ivoks> ovako, po branimirovoj... do ureda je uredno prosjek oko 7l
<ivoks> ako se semafori poklope, zna ovaj napisati i ispod 6
<Mmike> ja mislim da bi tebi i F40 trosio 7 litara :)
<ivoks> a gle
<ivoks> auto se gasi kad stoji
<Mmike> daklem, izvuc sve relacije iz juju baze je - pain in the fuckin ass!
<ivoks> kada dignes nogu s gasa, onda ga makne i iz brzine
<ivoks> i samo se kotrlja na inerciju
<ivoks> morali su puno raditi da bi zadovoljio euro6
<Mmike> automatik je?
<ivoks> mozes ga ubaciti u sportski nacin
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> to s ubacivanjem u neutral 
<ivoks> u sportskom trosi vise jer drzi vise okretaje, ne gasi se
<Mmike> ne znam
<Mmike> doc ce dan kad cu i ja automatika valjda imati
<Mmike> al' za sad - shtik :)
<Mmike> vozio sam godinu dana po americi automatik i ok je to, al' nije za uzivanje u voznji (meni)
<ivoks> jucer sam t4 iz '98. vozio s murtera u zagreb
<ivoks> jedva sam prezivio :)
<ivoks> kako koji automatik
<ivoks> ovi dual clutch su zakon
<ivoks> pogotovo kad ti jos da da sam mijenjas brzine
<ivoks> jos da samo nije turbo rupe na dizelima, bilo bi savrseno
<ivoks> al... mislim da je ovo zadnji dizel koji sam uzeo
<ivoks> sljedeci auto ce biti na struju
<ivoks> a struja na ugljen
<Mmike> kaj je T4?
<jelly> kad su nam nuklearke opasne a nemamo dovoljno zaposlenih da sponzoriraju farmu vjeroelektrana na moru ko danska
<ivoks> Mmike: vw t4
<Mmike> nekak ja sumnjam da bude struja-auto zazivio tak skoro
<jelly> bude i brze nego sto mislis
<ivoks> ja uopce ne sumnjam
<ivoks> sljedece godine vec
<Mmike> ivoks, to onaj kombi? T4?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> ivoks, a ne vjerujem bas, baterije su za kurac jos
<ivoks> slazem se
<jelly> sve dizele ce zamijeniti hibridi u roku 10 godina
<ivoks> ali prvi auto je smrdio i bio sporiji od konja
<Mmike> tj, nema nacina za spremit toliko energije po volumenu koliko mozes spremit sa benzinom/dizelom/plinom
<Mmike> dok ne otkriju neki novi nacin baterijiziranja, mislim da ce elektricni auti i dalje biti hibridi
<ivoks> vw ili audi, ne sjecam se, obecaje 400 milja + puno punjenje za 2h
<ivoks> sto je odlicno
<jelly> 400 milja je fantasticno
<Mmike> je, i nakon 2 mjeseca baci baterije kupi nove jer si ove potrosio
<jelly> to je taman od osijeka do dubrovnika
<Mmike> ono sto bi moglo zazivjeti je da imas induktore u cesti
<jelly> mimo bosne :-)
<Mmike> i onda ti auto trosi tu struju
<Mmike> a za kad odes 'u prirodu' onda se pali motor
<Mmike> recimo, da ti po gradu onda uopce ne treba motor
<Mmike> http://www.bug.hr/komentari/musk-muljator-vas-iduci-auto-nece-biti-elektr/162042.aspx
<Mmike> za 20 godina mozda se nesto promijeni
<Mmike> za 5, nema sansi
<ivoks> brijes
<ivoks> elektro auti imaju super performanse :)
<ivoks> nek vozi 500km, ja zadovoljan
<Mmike> da, vozi 500 km
<Mmike> al' punjenje traje satima
<Mmike> ok, ne sad pol noci
<Mmike> al' 2-3 sata
<Mmike> ne 2-3 minute
<Mmike> plus, te baterije mosh bacit nakon relativno kratkog vremena
<jelly> nek traje 3 sata, i to je super
<ivoks> ako punjenje traje 2h, to je odlicno
<ivoks> kad si se zadnji put vozio 500+km
<ivoks> mislim, ja se mogu sjetiti za sebe, al ja ionako nisam normalan
<jelly> buraz vozi 1600km svako ljeto
<ivoks> al u komadu
<jelly> isto tak nije normalan
<ivoks> odvezem ja 800-1000km u jednom danu
<jelly> da, sa pauzama za pisanje :-)
<ivoks> murter zagreb murter - 700-800km
<ivoks> tu imam 2h za punjenje
<ivoks> zagreb bratislava zagreb - 800-900km; i tu imam 2h za punjenje
<ivoks> samo moram zicati klijenta :D
<jelly> umjesto da prespava na pola, ili dodje avionom kao normalni ljudi
<ivoks> avion za bratislavu je komplikacija
<ivoks> letis do beca
<ivoks> moras doci sat vremena prije puta
<ivoks> pa sat vremena let
<ivoks> pa do bratislave jos sat vremena
<ivoks> znaci, 4h samo da dodje
<ivoks> a leta natrag nema isti dan
<ivoks> pa moras prespavat
<ivoks> pa ti ne daju zilete nosit
<ivoks> gnjavaza
<ivoks> ovak krenes u 5 ujutro, odradis sastanak, vratis se do 6 popodne
<jelly> huh. http://www.crunchyroll.com/blade-runner-black-out-2022/blade-runner-black-out-2022-blade-runner-black-out-2022-748417 prequel za sequel
<ivoks> firma plati gorivo i autoceste
<ivoks> al da sam umoran od voznje, jesam
<ivoks> zato sam i uzeo automatik
<ivoks> u biti danas cijeli dan sam za k
<jelly> to su godine i jesen a ne samo voznja :-)
<Mmike> jelly, pazi ovo
<Mmike> otisao iz customer-offica, ostavio sve sshove usshjane
<Mmike> samo sam ugasio vpn
<Mmike> suspendao laptop
<Mmike> imam oko 10 minuta pjeske 
<Mmike> plus jos 5-6 minute mrdanja s konobarom koja piva i koje jelo
<Mmike> otvorio laptop, upalio vpn
<Mmike> sve radi :)
<Mmike> ja danas dosao kod klijenta i skuzio da sam neobrijan
<Mmike> i mislim si, bas super
<Mmike> kreten
<Mmike> i dodje mi project manager tu da me pozdravi
<Mmike> a lik TOTALNO zarastao :D :D
<Mmike> reko, aj super :D
#ubuntu-hr 2017-10-24
<jelly> oce to ak ti vpn daje fiksnu adresu
<jelly> https://imgur.com/jQUYUAL
<ivoks> jelly: to je staro
<ivoks> vec je first lady digla tuzbu
<ivoks> i od tad su plakati uklonjeni
<Mmike> jelly, yup, imam fixnu adresu 
<Mmike> fakat!
<Mmike> kak sam glup
<Mmike> jelly, pivce imas :)
<Mmike> naime, vpn prema doma mi redovito puca :)
<Mmike> a mudro sam slozio da mi dhcp daje svaki put drugu IP adresu :)
<hbogner> Mmike, kad ce povray lista, bit ce jos strojeva uskoro :D
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> pitaj me to usred radnog vremena
<Mmike> jedino gore vrijeme koje si mogao izabrati je vrijeme rucka :D
<Mmike> hbogner, bit ce, nisam stigo jucer, do 10 sam na poslu bio
<Mmike> sad je fakat vrijeme da to u neku bazu udje, tvoj entuzijazam je malo neocekivan :D
<jelly> pa koliko razlicitih kanti ima hbogner 
<Mmike> pa poslo mi je jedno 10 mailova
<Mmike> morao sam novi imap folder za njega otvorit :)
<hbogner> jelly, puuunooo :D
<jelly> jesu li bar neobicne
<hbogner> jelly, ima svakakvih, od starog vzeljeza koje imam na skladistu do novih ryzen-a koje sam zaboravio testirati
<obruT> ak nemas vremena za testiranje ryzena, ustupi jednog, drage volje cu ga testirat :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ili suti o tome
<Mmike> k'o sto ja sutim kad odem u burgeraj a burger im je los
<Mmike> (nije se jos desilo, al' kad se desi... :D )
<Mmike> https://support.lenovo.com/gb/en/solutions/pd025001 <- jelly to, izgleda, ovi tu koriste
<Mmike> x260 tastatura je znatno losija od x220, navikao sam se, brzo tipkam, al me bole ruke
<hbogner> obruT, ha ha ha ha
<hbogner> evo jos opterona :D
<Mmike> hbogner, aj redirektaj output od /proc/cpuinfo i povray u file
<Mmike> i onda samo attachiraj file
<Mmike> .txt najobicniji
<Mmike> mozes to?
<hbogner> mogu, posaljem ti to ubuduce kao txt fajlove
<hbogner> ionak to sad sve ima spremljeno u jednom fajlu :D
<hbogner> pa sam tebi samo c/p na mail
<Mmike> cat /proc/cpuinfo > /tmp/povray-report.txt; uname -a >> /tmp/povray-report.txt
<Mmike> i onda valjda povray --benchmark output nekak moze u fakin file :)
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> thnx
<Mmike> ak to proradi
<Mmike> onda cu napravit uploadalicu di ces samo to uploadat
<Mmike> zaklikat da je ok
<Mmike> i bok bok
<Mmike> a sad idem malo na wc
<jelly> MANDARINE
<jelly> cijena: 9kn/kg ; pakiranje 6kg = 50kn
<jelly> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1T-VGEhce4fGsJWBo6rsm_LUKBxRq2e7LktDy2RZWGzw/edit?usp=sharing
<jelly> isporuka: četvtrak/petak 26.10.-27.10. (smiju stajati kod mene ako ne stignete)
<jelly> Mmike: stavi u topik ^^
<jelly> Mmike: hbogner ivoks obruT vileni tko god jos: MANDARINE ETA
<jelly> pored mandarina, jos i: | 1kg suhe smokve 70kn | 4kg sipak(nar) 50kn |
* Mmike changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: MANDARINE:  https://goo.gl/k7cMyh (9kn/kg, 6kg=50kn - isporuka 26/27.10) | Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr | Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | teorije zavjere, cryptovalute i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Zadnja verzija Ubuntua: 17.04 / LTS:16.04
<jelly> zapravo je to 8.33 kn/kg al w/e
<vileni> ja vjerojatno necu moci prije ponedjeljka
<jelly> nije frka, čekat će na kutiji od servera u ofisu, ili kod mene na balkonu
<hbogner> jelly, kaj ces odmah skuhat marmeladu na tom serveru :D
<vileni> to je samo kutija valjda, server je vjerojatno u klimatiziranom :)
<jelly> da
<vileni> dugo nisam vidio servere
<vileni> nemogu reci da mi fale bas :)
<hbogner> vileni, svrati do nas da se prisjetis kak izgledaju :D
<vileni> hbogner: radite vikendom? :)
<hbogner> vileni, ako ti dolazis radit cemo, uvjek ima zanimljivih stvari za testiranje :D
<vileni> ako pod testiranjem mislis konzumaciju nekog mesa, onda moze :P
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> jel ide netko u rijeku ovaj petak/subotu?
<vileni> mislis na awsadria?
<vileni> ja idem
<hbogner> da, awsadria, isam se mogao sjetit kak se zove
<hbogner> kak ides i kad?
<vileni> cetvrtak navecer, osobnim vozilom marke toyota
<vileni> i vracam se tek u nedjelju
<hbogner> hmm, ides na losinj?
<vileni> ma ne
<vileni> ima u subotu rodjendan od kuma
<vileni> idu zena i dijete isto
<vileni> i pas
<vileni> u principu, kad god nekamo idemo to je kao omanja selidba
<hbogner> cerge :D
<hbogner> ja razmisljam bili isao
<jelly> POKRAAAJ MENE IDUU
<jelly> ok, pokraj njega idu.
<vileni> hbogner: pa nemoj sad zaboraviti na aws kad se bavis fizikalijom :)
<hbogner> vec sam poceo zaboravljati, uz sas, isci target, backplane, supermicro, lsi ... i ostale hardverarije ono staro isparava :(
<ivoks> https://gol.dnevnik.hr/clanak/rubrika/gol_out/ovo-je-koreografija-zbog-koje-je-turska-na-nogama-stallone-serao-tudorov-klub-u-nevjerici---493677.html
<ivoks> hoce li puknuti u turskoj?
<vileni> hbogner: evo taman da ne zaboravis :) https://www.humblebundle.com/books/cloud-computing-books
<jelly> ooosstaaala je samo prazna casa :'(
<jelly> bionic beaver
<ivoks> ti srca
<ivoks> pa gnome terminal vise ne prihvaca shift page up
<ivoks> gnome3 je fakat uzas
<ivoks> idem se prebaciti natrag na unity
<jelly> nego kak se skrola?
<tonilo233> vecer
<tonilo233> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5007099/US-ready-nuclear-bombers-24-hour-alert.html
<tonilo233> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/oko-18000-hrvata-dobilo-pozive-za-ratni-raspored-ustrojavaju-se-pjesacke-pukovnije-evo-koliko-se-gradana-nije-odazvalo-i-kakve-im-posljedice-prijete/6677994/
<tonilo233> jel' se ovo zakuhava
<tonilo233> smijesno kako samo zutilo objavljuje ove vijesti dok guardian,bbc,rt sute
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5f31flYt4A
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Boris Novković- Tamara :: Duration: 04:01 :: Views: 3,701,486 uploaded by KingMK :: 8,426 likes :: 276 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> pricuva je dobila pozive, da
<tonilo233> tuzna balada, u isto vrijeme volim i mrzim taj tip pjesme
<tonilo233> 6k se nije odazvalo 
<tonilo233> there's trouble in russia they say
<tonilo233> moga bi pogledati crimson tide opet
<jelly> tih 6k mora uloziti priziv savjesti ili nesto
<tonilo233> ili doci iz irske :p
<saki-knin> pozz
#ubuntu-hr 2017-10-25
<Mmike> be aware! Ubuntu cloud imageovi imaju po defaultu unattended upgrades upaljene
<ivoks> ubuntu kao takav to ima
<hbogner> he he he, ja opet spamam Mmike-ov inbox :D ovaj put neke stara krntija :D 
<Mmike> ivoks, da, al' nema auto-enabled
<Mmike> neg te pita
<Mmike> od prve verzije ubuntu servera koji sam instalirao je to tak, u nekom trenutku te instalacija pita 'jel hoces da ti autoupgradeiram security issue'
<Mmike> i svatko normalan veli 'ne', jer ne zeli da ti ubuntu u neka doba restarta servise
<Mmike> al' cloud-imagetovi to nisu imali auto-enejblano, bar ne na pocektu - gledam sad nas maas cluster i tam ima xenial instanca koja je prastara i tam to nije enejblano
<BotaniCar> Jutro, junacine :)
<BotaniCar> Dobili smo na FB grupu glupo, ali zanimljivo pitanje: gdje se definiraju system-wide definicije boja, ako igdje ? Covjek bi promijenio definiciju tamno plave boje radije nego da u svakoj aplikaciji koja nesto radi tom bojom ( slabo ju vidi ) mijenja default na neku drugu. 
<Mmike> boja?
<Mmike> kakvih boja?
<BotaniCar> A da, recimo ova sivkasta boja fonta u terminalu. Terminal u svojoj konfi ima definirano "koristi crnu pozadinu i siva slova" , di povlaci definiciju boje ?
<BotaniCar> Kao primjer mozemo uzeti proceduru definiranja za bash ( https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/bash-shell-change-the-color-of-my-shell-prompt-under-linux-or-unix/ ) , di on vidi kaj je "3" ili "11" ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa, u terminalu imas namjetanje boje 
<Mmike> odes na colors, i tamo imas color-palete
<Mmike> i zaklikas boju kak hoces da ti izgleda
<Mmike> imas i presete
<BotaniCar> ne bi klikao mmike, no OK, naveo si me do onog sto sam i sam mislio: treba napravit' svoj color profile, snimiti kao .icc i loadati u sustav. 
<vileni> Mmike: ovo za cloud image je neko vrijeme vec
<vileni> dogodilo nam se par puta da se restarta
<Mmike> vileni, da, al' nije bilo tak prije
<Mmike> u jnekom trenutku su to promijenili
<vileni> nije, neznam kad je tocno pocelo
<Mmike> ja tu imao fino sranje radi toga
<Mmike> ovs se restartao, mreza umrla na 3-4 sekunde a aplikacija iznad se zblesirala
<Mmike> i totalno sranje
<vileni> mi imamo zabbix check koji nas upozorava na unattened upgrades
<jelly> jebeš unattended upgrades kad zahtijevaju attendance :-)
<vileni> nama je ovo ako se nesto sjebe na serveru indikacija da bi moglo imati veze sa tim :)
<vileni> ali generalno, kad postavimo novi server i ako se javi check a ne zelimo imati unattended onda rijesimo to prije problema
<Mmike> meni svi serveri jave kad ima novih sranja
<Mmike> i onda sam apgrejdam
<Mmike> i provjerim jel' sve proslo ok
<vileni> Mmike: kako ti jave?
<Mmike> pa alertaju
<Mmike> kak tebi serveri jave kad nekaj n evalja
<vileni> pa zabbix mi javi
<vileni> ako prati to sto ne valja
<ivoks> dragi webex
<ivoks> koju PM moras bikat kad mutam i odmjutam zvuk
<ivoks> bipkat
<ivoks> propustim dvije rijeci zbog bipkanja
<Mmike> ivoks, webpimpek nije (tako) los
<Mmike> meni ok radio
<ivoks> kako koji
<ivoks> webex je ime aplikacije
<ivoks> razliciti klijenti imaju razlicite verzije
<ivoks> cisco, vlasnik webexa, uvijek ima zadnju verziju
<ivoks> pogodi koju verziju imaju banke
<ivoks> ili telekomi
<ivoks> veli mi danas lik iz jedne banke 'imamo novu verziju webexa'
<vileni> jel moraju platiti za zadnju verziju? :)
<ivoks> kad sam skuzio da je to ova s javom u browseru, velim ja njemu da to nije nova, da sto je drugacije
<ivoks> veli on, sad mozemo koristiti audio bez telefona
<ivoks> to je webex uveo jos u proslom desetljecu
<ivoks> do tad je banka zvala mene
<ivoks> mozda su zbog mene to i uveli
<ivoks> jer... zvat hrvatsku, nije macji kasalj :D
<ivoks> jeftinije uzeti novi webex
<hbogner> Mmike, jesi u guzvi, povray?
<Mmike> gle ovog :)
<hbogner> reko si da javim navecer
<hbogner> :P
<Mmike> dreck-ex
<Mmike> jos kad bi ovaj bt na ubuntuu radio...
<hbogner> reko prije nego odem s posla da te podsjetim 
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> hbogner, idem u hotel sad, pa cu od tamo
<hbogner> ma ok, moram te malo zezat
<hbogner> imat cemo ovih dana jos 2-4 starija kompa na remontu pa cu i njih izbenchmarkat
<hbogner> i5 neki u zadnje 3 godine
<hbogner> pozdrav
<pav> j'tar
<pav> crklo mi 'u' i 'f' na tipkovnici :)
 * pav is now playing: Radio Nova
#ubuntu-hr 2017-10-26
<hbogner> o/
<pav> yo
<vileni> hbogner: i jel ides? :)
<hbogner> vileni, nestignem, previse hitnijih obaveza
<bartiduu> Dobro jutro...hito postaviti pitanje ali evo vec sredio
<hbogner> a sto i kako si sredio? mozda netko iam slican problem pa jos nije sredio :D
<bartiduu> ma nes u pythonui
<bartiduu> jedna skripta radi ko luda druga ne
<bartiduu> e sada i ona radi
<bartiduu> mah problem sa os,chdir
<ivoks> veli bandic
<ivoks> da nije robin hood
<ivoks> a ni whyatt earp
<ivoks> :D
<obruT> sta je, Jesse James ? :P
<bartiduu> mozda jenna jameson
<hbogner> bartiduu, to bi znacilo da njega *ebu, prije ce bit neki muski glumac jer on *ebe druge :D
<jelly> no pas mater, tko je Ante u excelici
<jelly> ivoks je ivoks
<hbogner> ante gotovina
<hbogner> jelly, ja nemrem danas/sutra
<hbogner> evo uzet ce i kolega s posla, njag zapisao pod sebe jer cu ionako ja pokupit
<jelly> našao Antu
<jelly> hbogner: danas ionako ne bude, valjda sutra
<ivoks> sutra mandarine, a
<ivoks> a kada? u koliko sati?
<jelly> još ne znam
<bartiduu> hbogner: istina slazem se
<bartiduu> mi smo jenna jameson
<ivoks> https://hr.webcams.travel/webcam/fullscreen/1491855960
<ivoks> sutra idem doli :)
<Mmike> je
<Mmike> ja sam trebao bit na Hvaru sad
<Mmike> al' sam u Stockholmu
<Mmike> dolje je sunce, 22C, tu je kisa, 6C
<ivoks> idem pobrat masline
<Mmike> hbogner, nisam zaboravio!
<Mmike> ivoks, kol'ko imas maslina?
<ivoks> 15ak
<Mmike> pa fino
<Mmike> kol'ko su stare?
<hbogner> Mmike, kaj nisi zaboravio?
<hbogner> ak mislis na povray, opusti se, to ja tebe volim zezat kao sto se ti volis bunit da je iphone smece :D
<Mmike> nije iphone smece
<Mmike> ios je smece
<Mmike> iphone je hardverski skroz ok uredjaj, rekao bih
<Mmike> daleko bolji od hrpe androida
<Mmike> recimo, samsunga
<Mmike> iphone mi je pao 1001 put, i radi jos uvijek
<Mmike> (nije robustan k'o sony, al opet)
<Mmike> ali tako mi na zivce ide nemogucnost konfiguriranja 
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> ja sad gledam neki dual sim
<hbogner> oneplus one je single sim, a vise mi se neda nosit dva mobitela okolo
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> znam
<Mmike> ja gledam xperiju
<Mmike> al' mi tak sranje stim androidima
<Mmike> i updateovima
<Mmike> tak da nisam pametan kaj bi
<hbogner> Mmike, neki na koi ide lineage :D
<Mmike> hbogner, da, 
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> al' opet
<Mmike> hbogner, ide linazh na xperiju
<Mmike> sam mi se neda prtljat
<Mmike> plus, gubim garanciju
<Mmike> tak da mislim da cu prodat staru xperiju, prodat iphone, kupit novu xperiju i imat apdejtove 2 godine
<Mmike> a onda cu vidjet kaj cu
<hbogner> to kad ti mob prestane ima redoven update
<Mmike> da, to je katastrofa
<Mmike> moja stara ima iphone5s i redovno dobija sve updateove
<hbogner> ja imam samsung galaxy s2 na koji moze lineage sa android 7 :D
<vileni> ma daj
<vileni> pa s2 je ancient
<Mmike> s2 je bio zadnji fakat dobar samsung
<Mmike> s3 je vec bio losiji
<Mmike> s3 mini je govno
<Mmike> s4 mini je bolji
<hbogner> da, je ali to mi je backup telefon za van drzave za drge sim kartice
<Mmike> s5 mini je ok (zena ima taj, dualsim), al' je sad vec fest spor PLUS NEMA FAKIN APDEJTE
<vileni> hbogner: mislis na ove non-eu drzave?
<Mmike> hbogner, imas linaz na s2?
<Mmike> da, super je ovo sad - u sveckoj sam, nema rominga :)
<Mmike> pricam k'o da sam doma :D
<hbogner> vileni, da, na divlji istok
<vileni> Mmike: neka, naplate ti u hrani to :)
<hbogner> Mmike, nemam jos, stavit cu prek vikenda
<Mmike> hbogner, mogo bi bas ja doc u KC pa da odemo na rebra/burger i mobiteliziramo :)
<Mmike> k'o sto sam nekad kod vilenog na fsb oso :D
<Mmike> erm, ne KC nego KA
<hbogner> Mmike, kud ces u koprinicu???
<Mmike> vileni, ae :D
<vileni> bas gledam, kud u koprivnicu :)
<Mmike> hbogner, a imam frenda tamo isto :D
<Mmike> radio u pornjavi s njim, lik je jos tamo
<Mmike> dodje tu na kanal nekad
<Mmike> matija mu je nick
<hbogner> i kakve ste filmove snimali? full gay ili bi?
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> hraaanaaaa
<hbogner> zabopravio sma gablec narucit
<hbogner> Mmike, samo dodji
<vileni> ja cu mozda opet na hamburger
<ivoks> ja jedem u city centru :)
<hbogner> nicols je trenutno away, l se vraca uskoro
<Mmike> hbogner, znam, u pragu je
<Mmike> naslikava se po karlovom mostu :)
<Mmike> i ja jedem u city-centry nekom, sveckom
<Mmike> mislim da sam bar 5 kila dobio tu
<Mmike> kak da vidim divajsove koji participiraju u bcacheu, bez da kopam po /proc/ ili /sys/ , zna li tko?
<ivoks> The Card Verification System used by PayPal is currently unavailable. Please try to add your card at a later time. We apologize for this inconvenience.
<ivoks> ja, paypal i banke
<ivoks> to bi trebalo napisati knjigu
<ivoks> x.com
<ivoks> to je elonova stranica
<ivoks> fakat se potrudio
<jelly> lol, imam flash 19.0.0.185 na windowsima
<jelly> > lateral G-forces which can make the driver feel as though there is an extra 25 kg (or 55 lbs) on his neck. That's like having an average-sized Dalmatian attached to your neck
<jelly> ne znam, Dalmatinac kojeg imamo u uredu ima jedno 4x vise 
<jelly> ono kad korisnik stavi delivery na internet (meni u queue) umjesto lokalno
<jelly> 141.136.x.y  2      945241FECE 141-136-x-y.dsl.iskon.hr       Cron <root@blind-date> apt-get update; apt-get -y upgrade
<ivoks> mesni burek
<ivoks> motani
<ivoks> je 500kcal :)
<Mmike> narucio nest prek edigitala
<jelly> koliko je đevrek od 450gr u pivnici?
<Mmike> u web sucelju imam da je doslo i isporuceno
<Mmike> a nisam dobio :D
<jelly> žali se :-)
<Mmike> jesam
<Mmike> veli dpd da su izgubil :)
<Mmike> reko, kaj? :)
<Mmike> kao, nemremo nac, vele :)
<Mmike> zvao nazad edigital, poslo im papir koji su mi ovi dali
<jelly> malo sam čitao po forumima i reko nema šanse da ću kupit tamo
<jelly> tko će živce gubiti za parsto kuna razlike
<vileni> sef isao nekidan po paket u dpd
<vileni> 3 tjedna u dostavi
<vileni> dosao tamo, nemaju pojma gdje je paket
<vileni> sat vremena ga traziti
<vileni> *trazili
<ivoks> aleluja!
<ivoks> konacno sam povezao paypal sa svojim ziro racunom, bez da me drzava gleda kao lopova
<Mmike> jelly, precisely
<Mmike> jelly,  kad su bili u .zg imalo je smisla
<Mmike> ja sam iphone staroju kupio od njih, i sve proteklo bez ikakvih bedova
<Mmike> nakon toga sam kupio RAM za laptop, SSD neki i sad tablet
<Mmike> i svaki put sranje neko
<jelly> zakljucak: Mmike ne uci na gresakam? :-)
<jelly> a i: firme se kvare i ne paze na reputaciju?
<Mmike> a ono
<Mmike> kao
<Mmike> jednom im se desilo
<Mmike> pa, jos jednom im se desilo
<Mmike> i sad me fred zicao tablet kao kod njih je jeftnino, reko, ajde :)
<Mmike> e sad pricam s likom
<Mmike> da mi objasni lacp bonding kurce palce cisco switch ovo ono
<Mmike> i izkomentiram kak 'bond-mode 802.3ad', u konfiguraciji bonda, je u biti krivo i kak bi trebalo bit 802.1ax ili tak nekak
<Mmike> a veli lik 'da, jebiga, to kad sam pisao jos nije bilo 802.1ax, a poslije se nikom nije dalo mijenjat :D'
<Mmike> lik je car nad carevima
<Mmike> ivoks, jay, poznas ga, jeld?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> mali bogic
<ivoks> sjeo sam s njim jednom debugirati problem sa ovsom
<ivoks> nikad covjek openstack nije vidio
<ivoks> ali toliko kuzi network stack u kernelu da smo bili gotovi za 10 minuta
<ivoks> Mmike: ti si jos gore?
<ivoks> jel mi mozes dofurat pixel 2?
<ivoks> skroz zaboravio na to
<ivoks> u biti, nemoj
<ivoks> zaboravi :D
<Mmike> da, lik je fakin car
<Mmike> ivoks, naravno da kuzi kad ga je 1/4 on napisao :)
<ivoks> a znam
<ivoks> ne zasluzujete ga
<Mmike> rotfl :)
<ivoks> trebao bi raditi s leann
<ivoks> mislim da je u cijeloj firmi kernel tim najspaljeniji
<Mmike> par puta sam bio na pivi s onim Andyjem Witchcroftom
<Mmike> ili kako vec
<Mmike> taj je mega-spaljen
<ivoks> nekad stanes i gledas
<ivoks> i ono... pas masters, ne znas tko je pametniji od koga
<ivoks> sve neki lumeni
<ivoks> sta su oni jeli dok su bili mali
<jelly> gljive
#ubuntu-hr 2017-10-27
<Vlado9A> Dobro jutro! :)
<bartiduu> konacno petak
<hbogner> o/
<Mmike> lenovo misevi - katastrofa
<ivoks> dakle
<ivoks> android mi vec lagano utjece na posao
<Mmike> i meni iphone, for that matter, i jedva cekam da se vratim na android
<Mmike> doduse, nisam 7micu probao
<Mmike> tak da imam i cekic spreman
 * Mmike ce danas provesti 3 sata u prekrasnom briselu :D
<sillyslux> oha nova kernel dokumentacija?! https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/latest/
<jelly> pazi phishing https://api.asm.skype.com/v1/objects/0-weu-d2-43570f7d0cc0ddb641923a43f70add86/views/imgpsh_fullsize
<jelly> http://jebo.me/slije/imgpsh_fullsize.png
<jelly> i relativno pristojan mail na hrvatskom 
<ivoks> jelly: di su mandarine?
<ivoks> kad gdje doci?
<jelly> ivoks: u uredu.  Kad pase, veceras Mirage 18:10?
<ivoks> veceras sam na murteru
<ivoks> nedjelja navecer ili ponedjeljak
<jelly> ivoks: ne znam jos kad cu morati skociti van grada, ajmo reci ponedjeljak 
<ivoks> ok
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> drugo sranje zbog unnatended upgradeova
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> jelly, jel' su i moje nekud?
<Mmike> jelly, ja sam u brukselesu sad, veceras oko ponoci sam u zagrebu
<Mmike> ivoks, ti si fakat zabrijao na ovo ne jedenje po danu :)
<jelly> Mmike: sve cekaju u ofisu.
<vileni> ja bi u ponedjeljak u ~18h mandarine ako moze
<jelly> ne znam hocu li biti u pon i utorak u zg, vjerojatno ne
#ubuntu-hr 2017-10-28
<jelly> ivoks: update: u pon i uto sam vjerojatno tu, ali u cetvrtak, mozda petak ne, tako da moze i nedjelja navecer i pondeljak
<SilverSpace> vece
#ubuntu-hr 2017-10-29
<Vlado9A> Dobro jutro! :)
#ubuntu-hr 2018-10-22
<BotaniCar> Dobro jutro, momcine ! 
<phd> jurar BotaniCar 
<phd> tž
<phd> kava, di mi je kava??
<obrut> jutro
<obrut> bc is needed by resource-agents-3.9.5-54.el7.x86_64
<obrut> /usr/bin/nano is needed by python-clufter-0.50.4-1.el7.x86_64
<obrut> o svasta
<dodobas> https://github.com/jnpkrn/clufter/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=nano&type=
<obrut> cabe to meni kad moram instalirat official rhel pakete :P
<dodobas> pa vidis da treba nano ... :)
<obrut> pa znam da treba, ali wtf :P
<hrvoje> nedavno sam zavrtio unix na pdp8 fpga emulaciji ... tamo nema čudnih dependencya, a ne postoji ni nano :) ni cd! moraš pisat chdir
<jelly> zbregov vanilija protein shake + zlica instant kave
<BotaniCar> jelly: jel si to i zgrijes prije konzumacije ili kaj ? :) 
<jelly> ne, fuj
<BotaniCar> Pa da bar temperaturom podsjeca na kavu :) 
<phd> ti protein shake-ovi su za vas bodybildere. Mi preko 100 cm u pojasu smo prešli na dark side ;)
<phd> obrut: rhel? furamo se enterprajzlili?
<obrut> phd: fura se customer
<obrut> jelly: meni je noga u banani, ne mogu hodat uopce, jel moze moja zenka ili frend nekad pokupit mandarine ?
<BotaniCar> obrut: mozemo svi doc k tebi da ti govorimo kak to nije nista i pojedemo ti mandarine ? :) 
<obrut> BotaniCar: ajde :)
<obrut> BotaniCar: imam gajbu i pol pive koja cami u podrumu i treba se popit
<phd> obrut: samo da nisi u Saudi Arabiji ili Quataru :)
<BotaniCar> obrut: a nenenene, kakvo pivo po zimi, donijet cu ja neku zimsku cugu radije ( vincinu, jel ) :) 
<obrut> phd: nisam nekim cudom :)
<phd> :D
<obrut> BotaniCar: vina ima nesto grasevine, nadje se par butelja crnjaka... a nadje se i zestice :)
<BotaniCar> Pff, a ti se pivom hvalis uz svo to izobilje ! :) 
<phd> kaj si delal s nogom obrut (ako nije tajna)
<obrut> pa ima je najvise, a ne smijem ju nikako pit :)
<obrut> phd: giht me copio
<phd> bemu, star si
<Mmike> jel' se mozete u github ulogirat?
<BotaniCar> Microsoftova spijo, mislis gitlab ! 
<BotaniCar> Ulogir'o sam se
<phd> gihthub
<phd> kaj te muči Mmike ? login ide bez problema na githubu
<Mmike> ok, sad radi i meni :)
<phd> :)
<BotaniCar> "jedino sto mi u zivotu ide su godine"
<jelly> obrut: ma sve moze
<dodobas> https://status.github.com/messages
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhDCSjOR0I0 # samo italo, bajo moj ! 
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Hladna braca Ljubi me na Ibici 1985 :: Duration: 03:34 :: Views: 78,205 uploaded by 1milionklub :: 351 likes :: 3 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> whoopsies
<jelly> #onokad nestane struje u jednoj serverskoj, a druga ne preuzme
<hrvoje> e da
<hrvoje> mater mater
<BotaniCar> Overtime incoming, engage evasive maneuvers ? 
<BotaniCar> Engage evasive patern "need to pick up kids at XY"
<jelly> bah, stari linux kernel, vrlo ruzni defaulti net.netfilter.nf_conntrack_max = 65536
<jelly> sad radi bar ova strana di ima struje :-)
<hbogner> jelly, ima kakav plan za mandarine?
<jelly> hbogner: predlozio sam danas popodne ali se samo obrut javio (da ne moze).  Aj ti dodji kad stignes, pa cemo iduci put pivo piti u vecem broju
<hbogner> nestignem danas
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | teorije zavjere i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Zadnja verzija Ubuntua: 18.04.1 | MANDARINE 7kg = 50kn Å IPAK 3.5kg = 45kn SUHE SMOKVE 1kg = 60kn https://tinyurl.com/mandarine-2018 narudzbe gotove.  Iduce narudzbe oko 30.10., dostava oko 02.11. | JA BI MANDARINE! :
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | teorije zavjere i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Zadnja verzija Ubuntua: 18.04.1 | MANDARINE 7kg = 50kn Å IPAK 3.5kg = 45kn SUHE SMOKVE 1kg = 60kn https://tinyurl.com/mandarine-2018 narudzbe gotove.  Iduce narudzbe oko 30.10., dostava oko 02.11. | JA BI MANDARINE! -
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | teorije zavjere i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Zadnja verzija Ubuntua: 18.04.1 | MANDARINE 7kg = 50kn Å IPAK 3.5kg = 45kn SUHE SMOKVE 1kg = 60kn https://tinyurl.com/mandarine-2018 narudzbe gotove.  Iduce narudzbe oko 30.10., dostava oko 02.11. | ivoks BI MANDARINE
<obrut>   jelly mandarine su ti doma ? u Iskonu ?
<jelly> obrut: u uredu
<phd> IskonTV gecrkt?
<phd> I usput tehnička podrška i Info telefon
<obrut> jelly: a do kad si obicno u uredu ? odnosno kam ces poslije ? :) zena bi pokupila mandarine
<obrut> ja bi bas rado dosao na neku cugu, al fakat ne znam kad cu se oporavit, do tad bi mandarine mogle pokrepat
<phd> možda dolaze vanzemaljci, sad se i Tomato na mobu resetirao :)
<obrut> meni nesto wifi trzulji... a gledo sam neku tv seriju s vanzeomaljicima, sve je moguce
<phd> lol
<phd> 0800-1000 odbija pozive :D
<phd> 0800-6230 isto
<phd> da nije A1 kupio Iskon? ;)
<phd> ups, napredujemo. Na 0800-6320 (tehnička podrška) teta digne, veli "Svi agenti su zauzeti, molimo nazovite kasnije" i spusti :D
<phd> svemsčini da čistačica u server sali nije imala gdje uštekat usisavač
<ivoks> phd: e
<phd> reci ivoks 
<ivoks> samo provjeravam jel me se vidi na kanalu :D
<phd> :P
<ivoks> jer me ekipa ignorira
<phd> to je famozna jelly ignore lista :)
<ivoks> da?
<phd> pa ima nekaj tu na kanalu takvo, bar se meni čini 
<phd> al meni se svašta ponekad pričinjava :D
<ivoks> pa nece mi vec danima odgovoriti na pitanje kad da mandarine pokupim
<ivoks> a stalno prica kako ih treba pokupiti
<phd> evo i obrut ga je pingnuo ali Å¡uti
<phd> neko sranje je na Iskonu, možda krpa rupe
<ivoks> ah
<ivoks> bas sam mu poslao sms
<ivoks> nije bajno ni u a1
<ivoks> izmedju a1 i cixa puca
<jelly> obrut, ivoks: danas sam do 18:30-19 u uredu kak je krenulo :-)
<ivoks> mozemo i sutra, da te ne smetamo
<jelly> ivoks: ma moze sad kad sam vec tu, samo bas i ne stignem na pivu...
<ivoks> ne stignem ni ja
<ivoks> ajde, zaletim se onda
<jelly> a mandarine su bolje kad su friske
<ivoks> znam znam
<phd> Oh, u Index.hr se jedino još možeš pouzdati, fakat smo banana
<phd> https://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/potpuno-pao-internet-iskona/2032106.aspx
<jelly> POTPUNO PAO
<phd> jao! ;->
<jelly> no hajde, dns nije radio sat vremena
<phd> kad se sjetim da je index.hr nastao na parama od severininog videa, odmah mi je lakše
<phd> jelly: tv još ne radi kao ni telefoni službi
<jelly> telefoni su u klincu, da, a za iptv nisam znao
<phd> ajde mogu probat stavit google dns na LAN pa se oporavi
<phd> nope
<phd> iptv gecrkt
<hrvoje> još ima malo problema za korisnike na HT infrastrukturi, radi se punom parom :)
<jelly> kud bas danas kad je trebala biti mandarina party
<phd> nema pravde na svijetu :-D
<jelly> al nema veze, rijesili smo skoro sve
<phd> restiraj me nježno, resetiraj me ježno polako, pjeva moj router
<phd> znam da sam negdje u sitnopisu pristao na to da mi mogu roknut router kad žele, ali neka najava bi bila znak pažnje
<jelly> osim ako ce bulk action popraviti situaciju za hrpu korisnika, i nema resursa za kontaktirati sve zahvacene a da to ne uspori rjesenje
<phd> ma ok je to, ali 0 bodova u mom slučaju. iptv i dalje ne fercera
<phd> nije dost što mi bubnu ruter već i resetiraju wifi postavke
<jelly> cudno, wifi postavke su jedna od rijetkih stvari koje bi trebale ostati zapamcene
<hrvoje> da, to su nedavno slagali da ti backupira tvoju konfiguraciju i u slučaju factory reseta vrate postavke tipa SSID, wifi key itd
<jelly> jer ljudi s razlogom popizde ak im se to svaka 3 mjeseca resetira
<jelly> optima je za svoje innboxe spremala sve
<jelly> i to automatski, odmah ode nekud gore
<hrvoje> ima puno razloga zbog kojih ljudi s razlogom popizde... kolega jel ti proradio iptv ili i dalje neće?
<jelly> pitaj phd -a
<phd> proradio je iptv, router su valjda bubnuli s tvorničkim postavkama jer se uključio i wlan1 koji je inače off
<phd> da pao je tvornički reset na mom routeru, sad za enablirani dhcp server imam dnsove 0.0.0.0
<phd> super
<phd> brb, ujeban router
<jelly> U utorak, 23.10.2018. u 14:00 sati održat će se webinar u okviru kojeg će biti prikazane novosti u najnovijoj inačici Debian 9 (Stretch) s naglaskom na promjene zadanih paketa php i mysql. Uz navedeno dodatno će se obraditi i zadani način imenovanja mrežnih uređaja te nadogradnja s prijašnje verzije. / Online predavanje će biti dostupno putem sustava za webinare: http://connect.srce.hr/it-spec
<jelly> Debian 9 je izasao prije godinu i pol, ali neki od nas jos nisu odradili release upgrade
<jelly> Debian 10 buduci ide u freeze za 3 mjeseca
<phd> jelly: zaboravljaš da je ovdje vrijeme stalo tamo negdje '91
#ubuntu-hr 2018-10-23
<BotaniCar> dKaj, pa 18 mjeseci je taman da se slegne prasina. Nego, koliko vas jos ima webove na php-u 5 ? :D
<BotaniCar> Kak u attlasianovom srvicedesku vidim svoje stare requeste ? 
<ivoks> jelly: jesi spavao sta?
<phd> ivoks: bit će da još spava :)
<ivoks> pa mislim stvarno
<ivoks> a1... u 30 sati dropa 0,1% prometa
<Mmike> jelly, sto mu znaci 'zadano' u gornjem kontekstu? 'zadani paketi'?
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' se pripremas? :D
<ivoks> Mmike: za sto?
<dodobas> yutro
<BotaniCar> Wireless mi je 5MB brz ... AP nije , ali radne stanice .. 20GB ce mi prebaciti za 2h .. ni dobro ni lose .. 
<phd> BotaniCar: da pronađeš neki USB 3.0 stick ili disk radije?
<BotaniCar> phd: onda bih se morao ustati, pojaviti u necijoj tudjoj kancelariji i onda pocinju distrakcije "kad si vec tu, da pitam". Radije prek mreze i sjedim na IRCu 
<BotaniCar> Usput, pretpostavljas da imam USB3 port na ciljanoj masini
<phd> BotaniCar: zvuči skoro kao rad u državnoj službi
<BotaniCar> phd: po cemu ? Zelim obaviti posao kvalitetno, a "kad si vec tu" nek usmjere u tiketing. 
<phd> ako je mašina mlađa od 5 godina sigurno ima usb 3.0 na sebi
<BotaniCar> Nije. Moze eventualno biti (malo) mladja od 10 godina :) 
<BotaniCar> Ali, imas pravo, idem ih cimnut'
<phd> lol, sad stvarno zvuči kao javni sektor
<BotaniCar> Zakaj sam te isao poslusati ... recimo samo da ciljana masina jos ima mish s kuglicom.
<phd> ako kuglica gleda u nebo, onda nije tak stara :D
<BotaniCar> Hahahaha :) 
<BotaniCar> Imam jedno akyga kuciste na kojem moram promijeniti napajanje, imate pojma tko to lifra za RH ? 
<BotaniCar> konkretno, trebam zamjenu za https://www.akyga.com/products/15-power-supply-itx-ak-i1-200-200w.html 
<phd> BotaniCar: http://www.instar-informatika.hr/napajanje-akyga-akyga-ak-i1-200-mini-itx-200w-1x40-retail/AK-I1-200/product/
<BotaniCar> Ti si brutalac! rek'o mi je ncurinic provjeriti jel imaju u ASBISu, ako ne, budem kontaktirao ove. Thx. 
<phd> unutar 48 sati, to znači da čekaju asbis lol
<BotaniCar> :)
<phd> BotaniCar: nema na stocku u asbisu, možeš to i sam provjeriti. b2b im je otvoren za goste
<phd> https://www.it4profit.com/shop/pages/catalog.xhtml?searchString=ITX+AK-I1-200
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> Imam ja account tamo, ali znam kako to izgleda kad narucim jedan komad neceg :) 
<phd> BotaniCar: :) ja nemam srama lol
<BotaniCar> Nije stvar srama neg cekanja, oni uvijek dostave, samo kad :) 
<phd> pa nazovi, piše lijepo free stock: "call"
<phd> ako instar garantira 2 dana, asbis može samo manje
<BotaniCar> Ti bas ne kuzis :) Nije isto jel zovem ja koji kupim nekaj jednom godisnje, ili netko kom lifraju 20mHRK godisnje :)
<phd> BotaniCar: ne mogu znati koja su tvoja iskustva s Asbisom, ali dok sam ja zalazio tamo bili su vrlo korektni bez obzira Å¡to sam radio kikiriki promet
<phd> ista priča je i s MSANom. Novac - roba
<BotaniCar> Oni su iznimno ljubazni i profesionalni i samo najljepse mogu pricati o njima, medjutim iskustveno znam da ti i ja kao kikirikasi budemo dobili trazeno u zadanom roku, a "valued" stranka ce dobiti 2x prije s pozivima svaka 2h da zna di je njegova roba i u kojoj fazi. 
<BotaniCar> Sad, ako mi se "valued" ponudio pitati namjesto mene, zasto da odbijem ? 
<phd> nikad neću kužiti taj "preko veze" način poslovanja
<BotaniCar> dodana vrijednost.
<phd> ma kud njihovih 100 tud i tvoje jedno napajanje. Asbisu je to tak svejedno
<jelly> MANDARINE STIZU
<jelly> NOVE
<jelly> :-)
<SilverSpace> avionom
<SilverSpace> jelly: kaj jos nisu pokupili ni prve
<jelly> samo dvoje jos nije pokupilo
<hbogner> znaci sutra druga runda mandarina
<hbogner> Mmike, znaci mozda sam sutra u zg :)
<Mmike> hbogner, op op op! moze moze moze!
<hbogner> Mmike, MOZDA
<hbogner> ovisi ako si sve uspijem poslozit
<Mmike> hbogner, ok, javi
<Mmike> hbogner, onda necu ja sutra dolazit, pa ak ne dodjes, dogovorimo se drugi neki dan
<hbogner> ok, a ja do onda flesham kontrolere
* jelly changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | teorije zavjere i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Zadnja verzija Ubuntua: 18.04.1 | MANDARINE 7kg = 50kn ŠIPAK 3.5kg = 45kn SUHE SMOKVE 1kg = 60kn https://tinyurl.com/mandarine-2018 narudzbe TAKE TWO DANAS 24.10., dostava oko 25.10. | ivoks ĆE MANDARINE
<jelly> Narova ima malo.  Tko naruči postoji mogućnost da ne bude za sve
<ivoks> malo me cudi da se iskon raspao jucer
<ivoks> da se a1 raspada vec danima
<jelly> tako je to kad se djecica zaigraju sa strujom
<jelly> a zas se a1 raspada?
<hrvoje> entropija, sve se kad-tad raspadne :) pogotovo kad se krene kalkulirati sa prihvatljivim rizicima...
<SilverSpace> AMD Ryzen 5 2400G with Radeon Vega Graphics × 8   https://imgur.com/HqTlK6d
<SilverSpace> u normalnom radu 
<SilverSpace> kad upalim chrome skoci i do 77W
<SilverSpace> 35-40W 
<jelly> jel imas UBlock Origin
<SilverSpace> da
<jelly> jel imas neki tab sa flashom ili jubitom 
<SilverSpace> to je sa youtobe 
<SilverSpace> Sweet Home 3D 
<SilverSpace> sadd vrtim
<jelly> ak si na linuxu jubito po defaultu gura kodeke koje linux softverski dekodira.  Ima Å¡tosevi da se enforca h264 i da se nagovori chrome da koristi hardversku akceleraciju 
<jelly> a sweethome3d ima malo OpenGL ali nista posebno, to ne bi smjelo trosit puno
<SilverSpace> to mi inace prije dosta proc opteretilo 
<SilverSpace> zato ga i otvotio 
<SilverSpace> kad iskljucim UBlock Origin skoci na indexu za 10wata
<SilverSpace> jutarnji i vise
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> možda još stavit i onaj Ghostery ili neku zamjenu
<jelly> ghostery ima svojih privacy problema ali se uglavnom sve problematicno da iskljucit
<CrazyLemon> privacy badger nema privacy problema :D
<jelly> a privacy possum?
<SilverSpace> dobar je ovaj proc 
<SilverSpace> dosta malo troši prema starom 
#ubuntu-hr 2018-10-24
<BotaniCar> "gentoo linux is one distro with full of problems right out of the box. It was designed for advanced users to learn and fix the problems."
<jelly> zvuci kao debian
<BotaniCar> Sjecam se jedne instalacije debiana 3 na nekakvu servercinu tamo 200X , to mi je jedini put da sam imao ikakvih problema, a i onda je uzrok bio taj kaj sam bil neuk :) 
<BotaniCar> Centos, on the other hand, has a backstabbing personality
<BotaniCar> https://fossbytes.com/download-packages-faster-linux-apt-fast-command/ # apt-fast, ha ! 
<ivoks> pravo rjesenje je binarni diff
<ivoks> mi smo se igrali s time godinu-dvije jos tamo negdje oko 2009, ali... nista od toga :)
<SilverSpace> jutre
<ivoks> internet pristup je danas dovoljno brz, pa to vise nije takav problem
<ivoks> pogotovo kad dodje 5g
<BotaniCar> ivoks: imas pravo, meni je ovo svejedno kul. 
<SilverSpace> jelly: vidi ovo racunalo trosi struju i ako je ugaseno https://imgur.com/BZ3tT82
<obrut> SilverSpace: racunalo sigurno trosi struju dok je ugaseno (standby - ako nije iskopcano iz zida odnosno prekidac na napajanju) samo treba uzeti u obzir da powermetri nisu precizni na malim snagama...
<SilverSpace> obrut: da razumijem to 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> AMD Ryzen 5 2400G with Radeon Vega Graphics × 8   https://imgur.com/HqTlK6d
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: zakaj ti je wireless ugasen ? 
<SilverSpace> ne lose naspram staroga
<BotaniCar> Aha, samo imas cudnu ikonu :D
<SilverSpace> nije
<BotaniCar> Nego, jesi igral kaj na tome ? :)
<BotaniCar> Aha, linux :( 
<SilverSpace> jesam 
<BotaniCar> Kaj si igral, jel leti ?
<SilverSpace> probao sam neku bitku tenkovima i ide fino jedino kaj se meni vrti u glavi i izaziva mucninu 
<SilverSpace> prestar sam za igre vise
<BotaniCar> Samo se moras ufurat' :)
<SilverSpace> i da probao onu nasu scam tak nekak 
<BotaniCar> (y)
<SilverSpace> scum
<SilverSpace> i to fino ide
<BotaniCar> Na kojoj rezi ? 
<SilverSpace> jes vidio to https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQUcTgV34eA
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Nova hrvatska igra prestigla Fortnite! - SCUM :: Duration: 29:33 :: Views: 341,079 uploaded by HCL.hr :: 12,009 likes :: 559 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> reza je bila 1920x1200
<SilverSpace> dell monitor
<BotaniCar> Do jaja
<SilverSpace> samo muka mi došla zamalo povratio 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> prestar sam za to ili bi trebao naocale
<jelly> SilverSpace: samo 2W, hp microserveri trose 10W ugaseni
<obrut> jelly: jel imaju ILO ? :)
<dodobas> yutro
<ivoks> a1 je jos uvijek ispojeban
<SilverSpace> jelly: pih koji duhovi sisaci struje 
<SilverSpace> doduse svi uredaji su takvi 
<SilverSpace> nis ne rade ali sisaju struju 
<SilverSpace> cak i ona produzna letva sa lampicom :)
<Mmike> See 'nvme help <command>' for more information on a specific command.
<Mmike> root@BUNTOR ~> nvme list
<Mmike> Node             SN                   Model                                    Namespace Usage                      Format           FW Rev  
<Mmike> ---------------- -------------------- ---------------------------------------- --------- -------------------------- ---------------- --------
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> sorry :)
<Mmike> htio sam se pravit vazan kak imam nvme disk u kutiji
<BotaniCar> De jebomepasni da uzivamo u gledanju :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=13&v=4Cwl65oWIqI
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Igramo Red Dead Redemption (prvih 20 minuta igre) :: Duration: 22:52 :: Views: 3,127 uploaded by HCL.hr :: 419 likes :: 5 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> kaj je nvme :P
<BotaniCar> Nisam Vino Mrchio Eonima 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: SSD ( vrsta memorije, tocnije)
<BotaniCar> Jel ima ljunax uopce driver za to ? </dumb>
<SilverSpace> bit ce
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> nvme je ssd koji se spaja na M.2 kroz PCIe sucelje
<Mmike> 'seljacki' receno
<Mmike> ugl, to je SSD koji nije limitiran brzinom SATA sucelja
<BotaniCar> Ajd sad to isto kao urbani gospodin :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, bas sam pricao tihani da mi je najdraze kad me ti opcis, nit za sisu me ne moras drzat, a fino mi je :)
<BotaniCar> Kad znas da sve sto cinim za/s tobom, cinim iz ljubavi ! 
<BotaniCar> Mi idemo van preksutra Mmike  ? :) 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NVM_Express
<datase> ^ NVM Express or Non-Volatile Memory Host Controller Interface Specification is an open logical device interface specification for accessing non-volatile storage media attached via a PCI Express bus. The acronym NVM stands for...
<Mmike> BotaniCar, idemo, kud?
<BotaniCar> PolVanDajk krv ti rejversku ! 
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> kaj si dobio slobodno?!
<hrvoje> NVMe je preporod :)
<BotaniCar> Nisam, ali radim na tome, kak se ti nish ne javljas samo pitam da se ja ne bi pripremio, a ti mi velis da se vama nece. Lako je tebi s takovom zenom , imas s kim otic ako ja i zajebem. Ako ti zajebes, ja bum moral sam :)
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nekak smo mi odustali jer smo brijali da ce ovaj pocet svirat u 3 ujutro a idemo kresicu na rockas sutradan
<Mmike> al' ak dobijes slobodno idemo, makar na pive!
<BotaniCar> Hmm, da ti budem iskren ne ide se ni meni, ali bi mogli malo rundat. 
<Mmike> izgledam k'o da sam u ruze pao, tak me macka izgrebala
<Mmike> BotaniCar, e, pa to! 
<BotaniCar> Hahahahaha
<BotaniCar> OK, nis, racunaj da smo navece u cugi, kaj nam je na pol puta , a ima viskija ? 
<Mmike> U, stari moj!
<Mmike> Whiskey bar u Petricevoj
<BotaniCar> Onda sve znamo ! 
<BotaniCar> Jos samo da osposobim uber account da me netko fura doma 
<SilverSpace> o jebote cugeri na lajni :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ukratko: imam 4 SSDa u raid0 polju, i kad citam drito sa /dev/md0, imam oko 1.5GB/sec
<Mmike> kad citam drito sa /dev/nvme0n1p1, imam oko 2.5GB/sec
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar> O leb ti jebem :) Do jaja
<Mmike> s obzirom da nije pro disk, write performance ce sufferat, al' mislim da ce bit bolje od raid0 polja
<Mmike> sad konacno imam mjesta za vsphere u kvmu
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar> Kol'ko je kapacitetan svaki od tih diskova, i koliko si platio ? 
<Mmike> ovaj nvme je samsung 970 EVO, 1TB
<Mmike> oko 2k kuna je bio, 1990 ili tako nekako
<BotaniCar> E, tak nekaj i ja gledam, samo mi je jos cca 2x skuplje nego sam spreman dati. Brijem da bum obicni SSD uzeo
<Mmike> a ova 4 SSDa su neki stari oczovi, ocz-vertex3
<Mmike> svaki je 250GB, pa isto imam 1TB prostora
<Mmike> al' svaki u citanju ima oko 550 MB/sec, al' kad kontroler nagazim sa sva 4 diska odjednom, onda svaki daje oko 400MB/sec
<BotaniCar> Ja sad prezivljavam s ~200MB/s , ako i toliko. 
<Mmike> tak ja na laptopu
<Mmike> uz jellyjev trik (onaj za tunu) imam oko 700 na 2 diska :) 200+500 :)
<Mmike> (2 pparticije na sata3 sucelju, 1 na msata koje je sata2)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel se grije taj M.2
<SilverSpace> neki imaju problem pregrijavanja
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nemam pojma
<Mmike> budem vidio
<hbogner> jelly, jesi popodne slobodan
<hbogner> ako je sve ok aj dolazim u zg po mandarine, a dolazi i Mmike 
<hbogner> a mozda i vileni 
<Mmike> hbogner, cca koliko sati je to?
<hbogner> cca izmedju 17:30 i 18:30 mogu tek doci u zg
<hbogner> pa na dalje
<hbogner> htio bi se doma vratit prije ponoci
<hbogner> tj prije 23, znaci d anajkasnije u 22 odlazim
<hbogner> ali moram i do jednog frenda prije povratka
<jelly> hbogner: uh, danas popodne imam neki tim bilding
<jelly> cek da vidim tocno vrijeme
<Mmike> hbogner, javi, ja u 18:30 furam zenu u grad i nakon toga mogu di hoces, s detetom sam, pa eto
<Mmike> mozemo u burgeraj na burgere, ak ti se ide u grad
<hbogner> jelly, ja radi mandarina planirao u zagreb
<hbogner> javi da znam
<jelly> hbogner: ok, moze 18:30 ili zapravo kad god dodjes, ako je i 17:30 dobro je
<jelly> Mmike: ček, koji trik je bio za tunu, zaboravio sam
<jelly> nisam zaboravio tunu :-) nego trik je li
<hbogner> jelly, ok, taman sam htio pitat dal da izlazim ranije s posla
<Mmike> jelly, hbogner di se onda kad vidjamo? :)
<Mmike> jelly, da na sata3 uredjaju napravim 2 patricije, na sata2 uredjaju jednu, i onda te 3 spojim u raid0 polje
<Mmike> poskupili diskovi
<Mmike> mislio kupit 4-5TB disk, al' dreck
<hbogner> Mmike, jebote cekaj da se prvo s jelly -jem dogovorim
<Mmike> hbogner, pa de ;)
<hbogner> ah, zanemari, vidim da si obojicu pitao :D
<jelly> vileni Mmike hbogner: 18:30-19:00 Mirage?
<Mmike> 18:45-19:00
<Mmike> ja tak mogu
<jelly> to je ok
<Mmike> hbogner, onda, vidimo se tamo?
<Mmike> vileni, dodjes ti?
<hbogner> Mmike, vidimo se
<Mmike> hbogner, :* :) 
<hbogner> Mmike, puse ostavi za kad s evidimo uzivo ;*
<Mmike> nemrem, bit cu sa sinom, pa moram bit pristojan
<SilverSpace> Vaš preglednik blokira oglase
<jelly> pa nek blokira
<jelly> i onda zatvoriš taj tab, ne čitaš i uštediš vrijeme
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> kolega psuje haproxy dokumentaciju, di je sad kre da ga Å¡potam
<hbogner> ako traze da makne blok, samo zatvorim tab i vise ne posjecujem taj web
<SilverSpace> http://www.hep.hr/elektra/kucanstvo/tarifne-stavke-cijene/1547
<SilverSpace> sad mi nista nijejasno 
<SilverSpace> kolika je cjena kilovata 
<SilverSpace> namjerno to sve zakokulje da kupcu nis nije jasno 
<obrut> to je da ti zena ne skuzi koliko si struje skurio na gejmanje
<obrut> ovako samo kazes: struja je skupa, nisam ja puno trosio
<SilverSpace> :)
<sillyslux> https://twitter.com/adversariel/status/1054811880919834634
<hrvoje> ma to se bitcoine majna a onda skupa struja :)))
#ubuntu-hr 2018-10-25
<DomaMuffin> "Today, we announce that in the next couple of months, No-IP will be moving to a subscription sales model."
<DomaMuffin> Up yours  :) 
<vileni> https://freedns.afraid.org/
<obrut> sad se fakat za sitne pare kupi i virtualka i domena, slozis svoj dns i mail server i rijesen si tipicnih pizdarija :)
<obrut> godisnje te dodje ko tipicni izlazak u birtiju s ekipom :)
<jelly> namecheap ima svoj ddns
<jelly> ako imas domenu kod njih api se ukljuci na klik
<jelly> (korolar: ako nekom treba ddns na jebo.me nek se javi, jebo ga)
<hbogner> o Mmike, jel vec kontroliras diskove?
<Mmike> hbogner, mjok, nisam stigao, budem popodne to danas
<Mmike> jelly, moze meni "A za" ? :)
<Mmike> a kad si vec u zonefileu dodaj i "iz", "pre", "pod", te "na" :D
<Mmike> kaj nije noip afraid?
<jelly> Mmike: space nemre biti u zapisu :-)
<Mmike> ma, A je kao a-record ;)
<Mmike> krivo sam napisao
<jelly> aaaa
<jelly> fiksni ili ddns
<obrut> 10:48 <@jelly> aaaa
<obrut> to je za ipv6 :)
<hrvoje> ili kad ti padne nešto na nogu, onda je aaaa isto adekvatan record :)
<Mmike> jelly, u biti velis da je to subzona i gurnes na ns.splivalo.hr? :) 
<Mmike> pa ja mogu onda, recimo 'o.pero.sto.iz.jebo.me'
<jelly> Mmike: onda se ti brines za d od ddns
<jelly> Mmike: ns.splivalo.hr ne postoji?
<jelly> ima ns0 i ns1
<Mmike> da, to, sorry :)
<ivoks> ovo sto je vip napravio od metroneta
<ivoks> to je uzas
<ivoks> uzas!
<DomaMuffin> pusti metronet, gle kaj mmike i jelly delaju :) 
<ivoks> pa dodje mi da platim iskonu 10.000 eura da mi sve raskopa
<ivoks> dakle, placam SLA da ih mogu nazvati kad hocu
<ivoks> a oni meni tri dana ne mogu odgovoriti na mail u kojem im kazem gdje je problem
<ivoks> i nitko nis ne trza
<ivoks> to je bezobrazno
<ivoks> odem i odnosim skupa sa sobom svoje klijente
<hbogner> mi smo u vip-u i za sad nam je sve ok, je da su sporiji, ali nije nam se zurilo, cca mjesec dana za provuci opticku nit izmedju 2 rack-a :)
<ivoks> vip ti je ISP za lokaciju?
<ivoks> ja im placam 20/20mbit link (koji je doduse mikrovalni jer nemaju optiku ovdje)
<hbogner> vip mi je rack provider u njihovom datacentru i jedna od isp-ova za te rackove
<hbogner> u firmi imamo sasvim deseti isp
<hbogner> ivoks, zovi akton
<ivoks> e vidis, meni je to vip
<ivoks> i bili su fantasticni dok je bio metronet
<hbogner> zovi akton i reci da te openit salje :D
<ivoks> kako ih je vip preuzeo samo je krenulo sve nizbrdo
<Mmike> isto k'o amis
<Mmike> bio odlican, doso vip, ajbok
<ivoks> ovi otkako su presli na a1, niti jedan dan nije prosao a da nisam imao packet loss prema cixu
<ivoks> cak i izmedju a1 ip adresa (dva hopa)
<ivoks> hbogner: a koja ima je pokrivenost?
<ivoks> stranicu nisu mijenjali od 2014
<hbogner> ivoks, neznam, pitaj, ali mi smo u karlovcu preko njih
<phd> Nisam mislio da ću to ikad izustiti, ali najmanje problema i najprofesionalnija usluga - Tcom
<DomaMuffin> Ja to govorim prek 20 godina
<DomaMuffin> Ni ne koristim ih vise, ali govorim to. Nekad nemas izbora :( 
<obrut> meni je tcom ok jer osim sto mi je (doma) usluga poprilicno stabilna, imam inside kontakte u slucaju kakvih problema :)
<obrut> zato kad bi mijenjao providera bi isao na nekog gdje znam koga gnjavit u slucaju problema :)
<hbogner> obrut, ma neeeeee, ti, inside kontakti, ma kakoooo? ;)
<SilverSpace> dam
<jelly> ti dam ti dam ti dam
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> daj mi internet
<SilverSpace> koji ne puca
<SilverSpace> danas je ludnica btnet
<SilverSpace> cca jos 5 mjeseciimamugovor
<phd> https://scontent.fzag2-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/44848468_10155644108916160_9085526882555789312_n.jpg?_nc_cat=107&_nc_ht=scontent.fzag2-1.fna&oh=17c4e60b9e40f3d315a8b966ee9f7751&oe=5C40DAD6
<phd> dugo selo,danas
<SilverSpace> phd: ne znaci da ak je rampa dignuta da ne moraš stati i pogledat ide li vlak 
<SilverSpace> isto ko na semaforu 
<phd> SilverSpace: naravno, ali očekuješ crvena svjetla i spuštenu rampu
<SilverSpace> a mozda u kvaru :)
<phd> :)
<hbogner> u nasoj drzavi nemozes nista ocekivati ...
<phd> hbogner: evo cigarete idu samo dvije kune gore, neočekivano :)
<hbogner> :)
<ivoks> vidi ovo:
<ivoks> https://github.com/aaime/geowebcache/pull/1/files
<ivoks> https://github.com/parkito/BasicDataStructuresAndAlgorithms/pull/3/files
<ivoks> https://github.com/eclipse/ditto/pull/151/files
<ivoks> https://github.com/donnelldebnam/CodeU-Spring-2018-29/pull/59/files
<ivoks> ove patcheve...
<ivoks> ...je napisao AI; ali ne samo da ih je napisao AI, nego ih je napisao brze nego covjek
<ivoks> https://medium.com/@martin.monperrus/human-competitive-patches-in-automatic-program-repair-with-repairnator-359042e00f6a
<ivoks> https://github.com/Spirals-Team/repairnator/issues/758
<obrut> koliko vidim, uglavnom rjesava probleme tipa null pointera... ali pizdarije poput ovog u eclipse ditto... ufff
<ivoks> obrut: one small step for AI, one giant fuck up for humankind :)
<jelly> obrut, uopce ne rjesava probleme, nego ih sakrije
<jelly> bas sam citao negdje adhoc analizu, od 5 prihvacenih patcheva tri su sigurno kriva, jedan je mozda ok
<ivoks> gle
<ivoks> covjek ih je prihvatio
<ivoks> sto znaci da je dobar barem koliko i covjek
<ivoks> to je poanta
<jelly> ne
<jelly> znaci da covjek vjeruje skripti kad se predstavlja kao drugi covjek koji je napravio minimum provjera i da ne salje gluposti
<jelly> ima par pametnih komentara na https://bbs.boingboing.net/t/a-bot-has-been-finding-bugs-and-submitting-patches-for-them-successfully-masquerading-as-a-human/131398/3
<jelly> > https://bbs.boingboing.net/t/a-bot-has-been-finding-bugs-and-submitting-patches-for-them-successfully-masquerading-as-a-human/131398/3
<jelly> oops 
<jelly> > I glanced at a few other patches that the same account has submitted, and I realized something: If this bot is ever allowed to run on code that handles authentication or authorization, it could perfectly well identify a crash location and replace it with an authentication bypass vulnerability. Not good.
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> i ti kad si se rodio, sto je bilo prije 40ak godina, nisi mogao hodati
<ivoks> a sad nosis cijeli Iskon na ledjima
<ivoks> da, bot nije savrsen
<ivoks> da, ima bugove
<ivoks> pa neka je jedan patch.... stroj je sam napisao patch za bug
<ivoks> nije razaznao macku od psa
<ivoks> vec je rijesio logicki problem
<jelly> ne da nije savrsen, nego je u najboljem slucaju beskoristan, a u najgorem aktivno stetan
<jelly> to nije bot, to je skripta koja prepoznaje tokene poslozene odredjenim redom
<ivoks> taki si i ti bio kao beba
<ivoks> srao, bljuvao, nisi ni stajati mogao
<ivoks> pa eto, postade covjek :)
<jelly> ovo je mali komadic nekog static code analyzera, izrezan i pusten na github
<jelly> nije AI, nije pametno, samo je zawrapano u lijepi papir
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> huh, otkad to stoji
<ivoks> chanserv did not like your way of thinking :)
<jelly> pa kad smo vec tu
<ivoks> a ja isto svima dajem prava
<sillyslux> daj meni
* jelly changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | teorije zavjere i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Zadnja verzija Ubuntua: 18.04.1 | https://tinyurl.com/mandarine-2018 -- iduca isporuka oko 7.11.
<sillyslux> ah mandaring
<sillyslux> mandarine
<jelly> bit ce sitnije, i bit ce 10kg = 50kn
<sillyslux> maslina je nesto slabo rodilo ovu godinu
<jelly> i onda negdje krajem 11. nesto naranci i limuna
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: kako gdje 
<sillyslux> u vezu masline?
<sillyslux> kastela
<sillyslux> izmedu splita i trogira
<sillyslux> ja sam danas bra
<sillyslux> ali sumnjam da sam zaradio placu
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: da masline 
<sillyslux> u mene nista, u susjeda nista, kod ovog di sam bija danas ima ali male su i ne bas puno
<sillyslux> steta, nada sam se da cu zaradit za odroida ovog novog
<SilverSpace> da ovisi gdje vidio na tv da se hvale dobrim urodom
<sillyslux> hah, ove su se i skroz osusile, pa zato se dobije 20% ulja i vise
<sillyslux> inace ce je dobro 15%
<sillyslux> znaci 100kg maslina daje najmanje 20l ulja
<sillyslux> inace je ok 10-15l
<sillyslux> ajme kako ja mrzim promjene u digitalnom svitu
<obrut> jelly: nisam detaljno analizirao kod ni logiku aplikacije, samo na brzaka pogledao - i + u diffu :) i zgrozio se kad sam ugledao ovaj jedan patch :)
<jelly> umjesto "stuff" skripta lupi try: stuff except e: pass
<obrut> ihh, to nisam vidio, vjerojatno nema u ova 4 linka sto je ivoks linkao :)
<obrut> gutanje exceptiona sigurno vodi u ispravno izvrsavanje koda :)
<obrut> al vidio sam deklaraciju varijabli unutar bloka, a koristi se izvan (ne bu radilo) i pozivanje neceg sto moze izazvati takve side efekte da se sve raspadne
<jelly> mislim ne doslovno, nego rough ekvivalent 
<jelly> https://www.reddit.com/r/aww/comments/9rbsbg/baby_khajit/ 
<datase> /r/aww :: Baby Khajit :: 8792 points (96%) :: 283 comments :: Posted today by LordMugsy :: https://v.redd.it/cgjpge2pxcu11 (v.redd.it)
<obrut> jao :)
<sillyslux> di toga ima kupit?
<obrut> uspio sam danas koncano ufotkat sa foticem jednog macana koji je toliko plasljiv da pobjegne cim cuje zvuk otvaranja vrata od kuce, kamoli kad vidi nekog... imao sam ga samo na fotkama moje cat-detector skrivene kamere
<SilverSpace>  je li se Dinamovo “proljeće u Europi” može pripisati čudu iz Međugorja jer Zdravko Mamić tamo moli?
<obrut> izgleda da mi se stari mikrotik malo muci s necim, povremeno se reboota sam od sebe
#ubuntu-hr 2018-10-26
<dodobas> supatnici ...
<DomaMuffin> @Mmike, imas poruku na fejzbuku :D
<Mmike> bas mi je drago :D
<DomaMuffin> Svidjet' ce ti se ! 
<Mmike> tam pise 'pogledaj sms' i kojem pise 'pisao sam ti na telegram' di pise 'daj me nazovi' :)
<DomaMuffin> Necu u detalje jer je rijec o hamburgerima
<Mmike> :))))))
<Mmike> vidim! :D
<hbogner> zaboravite blockchain, novi buzzword za Mmike: burgerchain
<hbogner> lanac kroz koji moras proci da ga pozoves na burger
<Mmike> CHUBBYCHAIN
<DomaMuffin> Dizem node u toj mrezi ! 
<jelly> hmm, jel bi 38598blablah@moj.t-mobile.hr jos trebalo raditi ili ne vise
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> ostalo mi samo 2G na /root
<SilverSpace> pih
<SilverSpace> od 15G
<SilverSpace> i ubuntu postao prevelik
<ivoks> to ti nije ubuntu
<ivoks> novac je na neki log u /var/log koji se ne rotira
 * ivoks cesto nalazi sjebane web servere na kojima ljudi stavjalju custom imena access log fileova, a ne stave ih u rotaciju
<SilverSpace> kak mslis ni ubuntu 
<ivoks> ubuntuu ne treba 15G
<SilverSpace> ali jesu aplikacije kaj mi trebaju 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, instaliraj ncdu i onda s njim pogledaj de ti je prostor oso
<SilverSpace> kaj se nalazi u /journal
<SilverSpace> u /var/log/journal ima 1,5 G
<SilverSpace> hm /snap najviše od toga zauzima
<Mmike> nemoj rec? :)
<Mmike> snapovi zauzimaju puno? :)
<Mmike> ma tko bi to rekao :)
<SilverSpace> vlc
<Mmike> pogotovo sto imas bar 3 verzije svakog dreka koji si kroz snapove instalirao
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pejstni nekud: snap list --all
<hbogner> snap list --all
<hbogner> No snaps are installed yet. Try 'snap install hello-world'.
<Mmike> :)
<hbogner> snap off
<Mmike> hbogner, znas kaj je kul?
<Mmike> recimo
<Mmike> imas onaj trackmanianations
<Mmike> tmnationsforewer
<Mmike> to je malo drka instalirat, jer moras prvo nac wine noviji, pa skinut, pa instalirat, pa onda u wine instalirat tmnations, pa onda tvikat... 
<Mmike> ili mosh rec: snap install tmnationsforever
<Mmike> i voila, imas 
<Mmike> pazi sam na laptopu, snapovi se automacki apdejtaju
<Mmike> pa ak si preko nekog tetheringa, oce ti pojest sve :)
<SilverSpace> http://jebo.me/pas/3@raw
<SilverSpace> Mmike: evo 
<Mmike> isto k'o i lxd, po defaultu auto-updateira skinute image
<hbogner> nemam snap ni na ostalim desktop/laptop kompovima
<hbogner> a nekako mislim da nemam niti na jednom serveru 
<Mmike> hbogner, znam, pricam o situaciji di je snap skroz zgodan
<Mmike> imat ces uskoro :D
<hbogner> Mmike, vjerujem da je za nesto zgodan, ali za sad nisam imao potrebe za njim
<SilverSpace> kak to pocistiti
<Mmike> hbogner, pa sad ti velim :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, snap remove vlc --revision 190
<Mmike> i onda isto to, ali za revision 356
<Mmike> snapd ce ti po defaultu ostaviti zadnje 3 verzije
<Mmike> minecraft ti je vjerojatno pojeo svega
<Mmike> recimo, libreoffice ako instaliras normalno, otme ti 300 megabajta na disku
<Mmike> jer pol libova je shareano sa ostatkom sistema
<Mmike> ako pak velis 'snap install libreoffice' onda t inajednom pojede gigu i pol
<Mmike> i onda ti cuva zadnje tri verzije
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, https://superuser.com/questions/1310825/how-to-remove-old-version-of-installed-snaps
<SilverSpace>  bas sam to citao :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, sise smanjo kaj?
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> jel' se smanjilo kaj :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesam 
<Mmike> kul
<SilverSpace> sad imam vise od 3G
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pogledaj jos u ~/snap/<snapname>/common
<Mmike> al' to su stvari koje ti trebaju, jbg
<Mmike> idem po dete u vrtic
<SilverSpace> tnx
<ivoks> krasno
<ivoks> a1 konacno skuzio gdje je problem
<ivoks> rijesiti ce ga nocas
<ivoks> a ja potrosio sav promet na telefonu kao workaround za ovo
<Mmike> ivoks, a1?
<ivoks> a1
<ivoks> vidimo se u techops :)
<Mmike> tehcopms
<SilverSpace> medvescak se probudio 
<Mmike> JUJU DEPLOY THE WORLD
<Mmike> opaaaaaaaaaa, bit ce jos mandarinkica
<SilverSpace> pocistio jos neke stvari i sad ima 4G 
<SilverSpace> vise od 2G maknuto
<SilverSpace> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/BPI-P2-Zero-quad-core-single-board-computer-support-for-IoT-and-smart-home/302756_32944176059.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.3d3f18d6e0G0mX
<obrut> PoE i integrirani mmc nije lose, tocno ono sto mi fali na rpiju... 
<obrut> ali za ono gdje mi treba poe i mmc mi treba i brza mreza i vise memorije nego ovdje :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: uvijek nesto fali :) 
<obrut> SilverSpace: jes narucivao stogod s https://thepihut.com/ ?
<SilverSpace> sad ne prije sam od njih uieo prvi zero kad je izasao 
<obrut> cine mi se za sad najpovoljniji u eu za neke pizdarije ako gledam cijenu djidja i postarinu
<SilverSpace> lazem zero sam kupio kod Pimoroni
<SilverSpace> Total : £8.00 GBP
<obrut> tamo sam ga i ja uzeo :)
<hrvoje> navodno pi hut više ne shipa u hr ... ne znam jel to točno
<hrvoje> ja uzimao od njih, inače super dućan
<obrut> zadnje sto sam gledao je da shippaju
#ubuntu-hr 2018-10-27
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] uBOTu-fr sets [#2328 -b *9!*@*$#ubuntu-hr-unreg 4w 2d 0h 1m 24s] [#2321 -b *2!*@*$#ubuntu-hr-unreg 4w 2d 0h 1m 50s] [#2327 -b *8!*@*$#ubuntu-hr-unreg 4w 2d 0h 1m 27s] [#2325 -b *6!*@*$#ubuntu-hr-unreg 4w 2d 0h 1m 35s]
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] uBOTu-fr sets [#2326 -b *7!*@*$#ubuntu-hr-unreg 4w 2d 0h 1m 32s] [#2324 -b *5!*@*$#ubuntu-hr-unreg 4w 2d 0h 1m 39s] [#2322 -b *3!*@*$#ubuntu-hr-unreg 4w 2d 0h 1m 45s] [#2323 -b *4!*@*$#ubuntu-hr-unreg 4w 2d 0h 1m 42s]
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] uBOTu-fr sets [#2320 -b *1!*@*$#ubuntu-hr-unreg 4w 2d 0h 2m 2s]
#ubuntu-hr 2018-10-28
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttUH_cRvaEk
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Bici da corsa elettrica? Eccola qui! :: Duration: 04:31 :: Views: 77,335 uploaded by New Bike Reggio Emilia :: 315 likes :: 52 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> SilverSpace parla talijanski?
<SilverSpace> ne baš ucio malo 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> uzeo sam uber od ducana do kuce, vozac izgleda kao da ima 16 godina
<sillyslux> jesi mu pogleda vozacku?
<jelly> nisam
<jelly> vozi novu corsu, super je iznutra
<jelly> dobro da nisam isao pjeske nazad, pokiso bi do koze
<jelly> lazem, focus, nije corsa, fulao ceo fudbal
<sillyslux> 35€ za 250GB ssd, kad se to desilo?
<sillyslux> 240GB
<jelly> pred 2 mjeseca?
<sillyslux> gledam alternate.de
<sillyslux> uzivo
<sillyslux> https://www.alternate.de/html/listings/1458313347198?navId=1458313347198&sort=COLUMN3&order=ASC&lk=8560&showFilter=false&hideFilter=false&disableFilter=false&filter_-1=2000&filter_-1=4000&filter_1021=120.0#listingResult
<obrut> sta od tih ssd-ova valja ? sto se pouzdanosti tice ? ili je sve tu negdje, a dajes pare za brzinu ?
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Cuo sam da su trenutno SSD-ovi pouzdaniji od HDD-ova.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Ja imam jedan od 128 GB u kompjuteru kojeg upravo koristim.
<SilverSpace> moj radi vec ohoho godina
<SilverSpace> cini mi se 9
<jelly> obrut: enterpriseMLC i SLC ces platiti skupo
<SilverSpace> obrut: si vidio biciklo
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttUH_cRvaEk
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Bici da corsa elettrica? Eccola qui! :: Duration: 04:31 :: Views: 77,404 uploaded by New Bike Reggio Emilia :: 316 likes :: 52 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> obrut: a sve ostalo laze da je zapisalo i gubi podatke kad nestane struje
<jelly> tu i tamo neki crucial ili nesto ima supercapacitor da stigne zapisati cache iz rama na flash i kad nestane struje
<jelly> al vise ne znam koji tocno modeli
<obrut> jelly: :) a samsung evo i to ?
<obrut> SilverSpace: nisam gledo link prije jer sam mislio da je nesto motoristicko ;)
<obrut> SilverSpace: ne izgleda lose za jedan elektricni
 * CrazyLemon ima samsung evo
<CrazyLemon> sad bi jedan nvme.. čekam corsair mp510 da dođe u .si
<obrut> CrazyLemon: ja imam dva samsung evo i jedan nemam pojma koji :)
<obrut> to sam kupovo nekad kad sam cito recenzije iz kojih se dalo zakljucit da nist drugo ne valja... pa reko ne znam jel se sto promijenilo
<CrazyLemon> ja kupio jedan cheap kingston (v400?) da imam gore steam folder.. ali sranje začelo nešto zae... pa sam prebacio steam folder nazad na hdd
<obrut> e moguce je da je i taj treci kingston nesto... ugasen mi je sad taj komp pa nebrem provjerit
<obrut> sad kad malo bolje razmislim, mislim da imam tri samsung evo :) zaboravio sam da ga imam i u workstationu
<SilverSpace> obrut: fora je kaj moze biti i obicni kaj se skida baterija i motor
<obrut> vidio sam nedavno nekog lika na grepy kak pici, na cesti tamo od zapresica prema trgoviscu, ona sto ide kraj westgatea
<SilverSpace> da on pici fakat
<SilverSpace> ovo je vise pomoć 
<SilverSpace> samo kaj su jos preskupi 
<SilverSpace> F1 samo sto nije 20:10
#ubuntu-hr 2019-10-21
<BotaniCar> Ima ona kome prodati kombi smokava, pa da zavrtimo paru ? 
<jelly> == UPDATE ==
* jelly changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr | Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | teorije zavjere, narodnjaci: zabranjeni | Zadnja verzija Ubuntua: 18.04.3 LTS, 19.10 | Pitanja? Pitajte i pricekajte (mozda odgovorimo i sutra). Ako ne mozete cekati vise od 5 minuta, ne postavljajte pitanja :) | https://tinyurl.com/mandarine2019 22.10.
<jelly> == dostava SUTRA ==
<BotaniCar> Kad pijete pivo ? 
<hbogner> eto, ko mi kriv sto nisam lurkao na ircu pa propustio mandarine
<jelly> hbogner: nisi još, zapiši se
<hbogner> ok
<Mmike> jelly, sutra kad? (di je, predmnijevam, isto?)
<jelly> Mmike: to ne znam još, obično bude oko 11-12
<hbogner> sam neznam jel stignem sutra za zagreb
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> tko normalan moze igdje bit u 11-12 :)
<Mmike> jelly, predvecer?
<jelly> Mmike: svi koji su ionako tu u uredu.  Za ircere uvijek dogovaramo popodne...
<hbogner> e Mmike ti mozda pokupis za mene pa mi doneses kad dodjes jest :)
<Mmike> jelly, ack
<Mmike> hbogner, tehnicki je to moguce
<hbogner> al sutra cu znat jel stignem do zg-a
<jelly> uglavnom, mandarine i dr. će biti u uredu sutra, a nađemo se kad se nađemo
<Mmike> +1
<jelly> šteta što su uključili grijanje umjesto hlađenja u firmi :-)
<hbogner> jelly, spoji rpi na sustav centralnog grijanja i hackiraj ga da hladi ;)
<vileni> stavi u serversku
<ivoks> jelly: ja se zapisao
<ivoks> jelly: jel to 11-12 nevecer? :)
<ivoks> navecer
<Mmike> ivoks, right, navecer :)
<jelly> ivoks: ne
<DomaMuffin> jelly: trazi proviziju od svojih mandarinara! U Sesvetama to rade jeftinije ! https://jebo.me/pas/?i=t@raw
#ubuntu-hr 2019-10-22
<ivoks> DomaMuffin: ma to su ziher njegove mandarine
<ivoks> pogledaj koji je to vec pogon
<DomaMuffin> Ae
<DomaMuffin> Zato kazem jellyu da se uchipi za postotak, ako vec radi prodaju
<jelly> DomaMuffin: dobijem u naturi
<jelly> na svakih punih 10 paketa 1 free, dakle 5-10%
<jelly> ali i prošle godine su počeli skuplje da su spustili cijenu poslije na 7kn/kg
<Mmike> Ja jucer uboo prek sestre neke mandarine 'iz doline neretve'
<Mmike> fini benchmark cemo sad imati :D
<vileni> kad su mandarine?
<jelly> STIGLE
<jelly> e sad, kad ćemo se naći, predlažem danas 17:00-18:00
<jelly> moram izmisliti mjesta u topiku 
<jelly> vileni obrut hbogner Mmike ivoks, danas 17:00 ili 18:00... za promjenu Hole in the Wall (mali kafić odmah do Mirage-a)?
<jelly> i DomaMuffin za pivu a bez mandarina
<vileni> jel nepusacki? :)
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> jelly, 18, s detetom idem na penjanje pa kad to zavrsi
<hbogner> Mmike, ovisno sto nicols i ti dogovorite mozda uzmes i moje mandarine
<Mmike> hbogner, nichols mi se nije javio tak da brijem da nist od toga sutra
<ivoks> jelly: radim do 18, pa kad dodjem, dodjem
<jelly> vileni: unutra je, vani, kako kad
<ivoks> https://mediately.co/hr/drugs/2Ynsjxdsx0W5dbAjVVp2GnbDmoI/glimepirid-pharmas-2-mg-tablete
<ivoks> steta kaj ovo ide na recept
<ivoks> ako netko ima dijabetes i dobio je ove tablete, a ne zeli ih, nek mi se javi :)
<ivoks> dam 100kn za kutiju; 5x vise od trzisne cijene
<ivoks> upola manje od mjesecne pretplate za teretanu, a 20x efektivnije :D
<hrvoje> smrc, i ja bi na kavu :)
<Mmike> ivoks, tko ima dijabetis?
<Mmike> hrvoje, kad si morao emigrirat :)
<Mmike> i jos si toprea uzeo!
<ivoks> Mmike: ne znam
<ivoks> Mmike: ja si ovo zelim za sebe :)
<ivoks> Mmike: te tablete u biti izazivaju ketozu
<hrvoje> Mmike: a kaj ces :) danas slusam u ambasadi kak frajer objasnjava nekom mladom paru zakaj ce morati cekati 3 mjeseca putovnicu
<ivoks> i postoje naznake da dijabeticari koji ih konzumiraju zive, u prosjeku, 30 godina dulje :D
<Mmike> ja sam odustao od ketoze, jer je, in general, stetna :)
<Mmike> ok je na mjesec-dva otic u ketozu, al' ak si stalno u ketozi, it is damaging
<ivoks> nije ketoza stetna
<ivoks> stetna je ako pretjeras i ako imas druge probleme
<Mmike> Pa, da - pretjeras = ketoza dulje od mjesec/dva
<ivoks> tesko je izvesti ketozu od 2 mjeseca
<Mmike> Raznovrsno/umjerena prehrana, puno sna, puno kretanja = win. Smanjit alkohol, smanjit UH (ne samo secere nego i tjestenine i krumpire), povecat povrce, RAZNOVRSNO, win.
<Mmike> al' ne ic u ketozu.
<Mmike> cak sam citao da ovaj GBS koji sam imao je moooooooooooooooooooozda zbog ketoze
<Mmike> iako je to bullshit jer je GBS toliko rijedak da nemaju kak/kad istrazivat, i u biti nemaju pojma kak nastane :)
<ivoks> kak uspijes 2 mjeseca biti u ketozi
<ivoks> to je nemoguce
<ivoks> pa jedes povrce
<ivoks> povrce te vadi iz ketoze
<ivoks> povrce je UH
<ivoks> ketoza kao takva nije cilj
<ivoks> cilj je ispravna funkcija inzulina
<ivoks> a kada jedes non-stop, onda gusteraca nemre biti normalna
 * jelly ugasijo kredit za stan
<Mmike> ivoks, a uspijes, pazis da jedes manje od 10-20g UH dnevno
<Mmike> pazis koje povrce jedes
<Mmike> ne jedes mahunarke, grahorice i te pizdarije
<Mmike> jelly, BRAVO!
<Mmike> jelly, pijemo vecears? :D
<Mmike> ivoks, ja sam u 2 mjeseca ižgubio oko 10-15 kila, s tim da sam prvih 6-7 ižgubio u 10ak dana
<Mmike> koji kufer sa ž?
<jelly> otok Iž
<ivoks> Mmike: ja sam izgubio 15kg u 2 mjeseca isto
<ivoks> bez ketoze
<ivoks> Mmike: samo sam preskakao dorucak
<ivoks> 18/6
<ivoks> nisam izbjegavao UH, ali nisam se ni davio u seceru
<vileni> ja sam u 18 tamo
<jelly> ja ću valjda stići do 18 :-)
<vileni> pa ako cemo svi kasniti :)
<jelly> vileni obrut hbogner Mmike ivoks a onda 18:00, ostavljam robu u uredu pa ćemo pokupiti
<ivoks> jelly: nemrem do 18:00 nikak doci
<ivoks> jelly: eventualno do 19:00
<jelly> ivoks: a dodji kad stignes, ili sutra ujutro, finije su dok su svjeze
<ivoks> znam
<jelly> nije problem 1900
<ivoks> na drugom kraju grada si mi
<ivoks> a imam i radove na kuci
<jelly> eh ti sa istoka, Bandicevci
<Mmike> jelly, ne, meni je drugi kraj grada :D
<hbogner> jelly, mene nema danas
<jelly> hbogner: np
<ivoks> jelly: moze revolut ili na iban?
<obrut> jelly: ja sam tek sad dosao doma, nekak mislim da necu stici danas...
<Mmike> obrut, A DAJ MOLIM TE!
 * Mmike krece za 5 minuta
<obrut> Mmike: mozda bi uspio samo pokupit mandarine, a to mi nije poanta, ocem sjest i s nekim popit cugu :)
<Mmike> obrut, pa to :)
<Mmike> ios debilana - upgradeirao mi se telefon na ios13
<Mmike> mail server mi ima selfsigned cert
<Mmike> i imail se nece spojit na njega
<Mmike> iako je radilo sve prije upgradea :)
<Mmike> i ok, ajd, treba potrvrdit ponovo
<Mmike> al' nemres - lik sere sa 'invalid cert! Details/Cancel' - kaj god stisnes, za 5 sekundi isto pitanje. 
<Mmike> Telefon je prakticki neupotrebljiv je stalno to govno iskace ;)
<ivoks> evo, krecem i ja
<jelly> Mmike: pa stavi privremeno LetsEncrpyt na njega
 * DomaMuffin do sad bio kod skolskog psihologa :) 
<DomaMuffin> Jeste se napili? :) 
<jelly> ma jok, jednu pivu a neki samo sokića pili
<DomaMuffin> https://www.euronews.com/2019/10/22/croatia-joins-the-schengen-area # wohooo
#ubuntu-hr 2019-10-23
<jelly> misleading title
<jelly> s,title,url,
<hrvoje> mda, sve zemlje moraju odobriti sto je upitno kako ce se odigrati :)
<jelly> i opet ćemo biti graničari (jerbo krajišnici... sad ima neke druge konotacije)
<jelly> sisak nikad nece biti cucak
<jelly> obrut hbogner: kaj ćemo kako ćemo
<jelly> ivoks: revolut je ok, ali telefon je 091 a ne 099
<jelly> ček koji vrag
<jelly> irc bouncer mi je ponovo poslao stare logove
<jelly> ivoks: disregard that
<Mmike> jelly, ma moram permanentno letsenc staviti gore
<Mmike> al' svejedno, jebo ih ajfon :)D
<jelly> kolegi danas nije radila ezaba zbog tog upgradea na 13.1.x
<jelly> oš se kladit da su i oni imali negdje neki selfsigned ili TLS1.0 na serveru
<Mmike> meh
<ivoks> jelly: sve ok
<Mmike> jelly, kaki bouncer koristis?
<jelly> neki
<jelly> znc
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> postoje web developeri koji koriste https://www.digicert.com/easy-csr/openssl.htm za generiranje CSR-a
<ivoks> dakle, daju nekome drugome da im generira key i csr
<jelly> da
<jelly> a postoje i CA koji su spremali oboje da ti idući put mogu poslati kompletan set
<jelly> ak ti se srksi server i nemas backup, samo downloadas opet! :-)
#ubuntu-hr 2019-10-24
<jelly> obrut: Mandarine čekaju i tužne su!
<obrut> jelly: zovem te :)
<Mmike> Sad imam sastanak neki - svi developeri u firmi tu koriste Mac
<DomaMuffin> Nemaju para za neki posten thinkpad, kaj ces
<Mmike> kolega s Paga, ja i drugi owner firme smo jedini koji koristimo linux
<Mmike> al' gledam taj MAC
<Mmike> pa to je ISTI gnome3/Unity
<Mmike> bar ovak vizualno
<Mmike> ono, i-s-to
<Mmike> jedva cekam da ja imam prezentaciu neku da mogu pokazat sexy MATE :D
<DomaMuffin> Nema mac hardver da zavrti nesto zaista sexy, kao KDE, ha ? 
<Mmike> KDE fakat nije sexy :)
<Mmike> ok, lazem, ova zadnja verzija je fino ispolirana vizualno, onak, bas guba izgleda
<Mmike> al' i dalje je toliko prostora waster
<Mmike> wasted
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, koristis munin/icingu/nesto?
<DomaMuffin> munin/nagios/prometheus
<DomaMuffin> Svega ima
<Mmike> htio sam rec nagios/icingu
<Mmike> jel' imas neki desktop alertator za to?
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, jel' ti mene cujes, bogara ti tvogarastog :)
<jelly> Mmike: mislis, gnome je isti osx
<Mmike> jelly, pa s  obzirom da je osx bio prvi, onda da :)
<jelly> nagstamon piše da zna icingu 
<Mmike> jelly, yup, to imam doma
<Mmike> al' ne integrira se super sa MATE
<Mmike> al' radi, pocne zvonit na sav glas kad je alert :D
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: nemam, imam monitor dediciran za monitoring sustav
<jelly> meni radi ok u KDE
<Mmike> jelly, thnx, probat cu doma to
<jelly> mislim, ima ikonu u systrayu, i vidim dal je zuta ili crvena, i mogu kliknut na nju da otvori popup
<jelly> zelena nije nikad :-)
<Mmike> meni je cesto zelena, kad nije, onda fakat je nekaj
<Mmike> jelly, bed je poput, kad se otvori, nist ne vidim u njemu
<Mmike> jelly, mosh screenshotat i turit nekud?
<DomaMuffin> Zato mi i je beskorisno, imam hrpu alertova/criticala za koje znam da ce biti takvi jos N dana dok se nekj ne rijesi, samo mi dedicirani monitor daje prikaz iz kojeg mogu at-a-glance vidjeti jel ima jos neka nova pizdarija.
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> gubi se smisao alertinga onda :)
<Mmike> zakaj ih bar ne ackas
<Mmike> ili nest?
<DomaMuffin> Nece pomoc da ikona u trayu ne bude ne-zelena
<DomaMuffin> A "nesh" obicno znaci da cekam dio od vendora ili nekaj takvo
<DomaMuffin> *bude ne-zelena
<DomaMuffin> Also: alerti iz nagiosa mi inicijalno bace email, to pak ode na SMS/u chat/medij koji stalno pratim, pa mi je vizual u trayu jos manje bitan
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, si sigurna? ja sad probala, i ackani alerti se ne vide.
<Mmike> bar mislim
<Mmike> cek :)
<Mmike> meni dodje na slack, al' opet
<Mmike> dodje jednom i to je to
<DomaMuffin> Nisam siguran, dugo nisam probavao. Velim, inicijalno reagiram na mail koji nagios posalje pa nemam neku potrebu gledati "jel onaj problem koji nisam rjesio jos problem" 
<Mmike> nda, kuzim
<Mmike> k'o u pornjavi
<Mmike> nagios je stalno bio crven
<Mmike> tak da kad dodje nesto novo i ne kuzis
<Mmike> zato je  i bio lik koji je 'na alertima' :D
<Mmike> ooo, pa F1 je ovaj vikend
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' opet nesh gledat? :)
<jelly> ikona u trayu se moze podesiti da ne prikazuje ACK
<jelly> ili da ne prikazuje za vrijeme dok je maintenance
<Mmike> kak da aptu velim 'NE KORISTI PROXY ZA OVE REPOE'
<Mmike> imam ovo u apt.conf:
<Mmike> Acquire::https::Proxy::packagecloud.io "DIRECT";
<Mmike> Acquire::http::Proxy::packagecloud.io "DIRECT";
<Mmike> medjutoa, apt k'o da ignorira to, jer se i dalje spaja prek proxyja
<Mmike> Acquire::HTTPS::Proxy "DIRECT";
<Mmike> sad sve https ignorira :)
#ubuntu-hr 2019-10-25
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2019/10/23/bold-prediction-kde-will-steal-the-lightweight-linux-desktop-crown-in-2020 
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, yea, right :)))
<Mmike> To k'o kad Kolinda kaze da ce .hr bit vodeca u regiji u, ne znam, sadnji sumporovih vodika :)
<DomaMuffin> Grafici ne lazu :) 
<DomaMuffin> Sort of 
<Mmike>   PID USER      PR  NI    VIRT    RES    SHR S  %CPU %MEM     TIME+ COMMAND     
<Mmike> 26200 mario     20   0 3459056 671616 210124 S   5.3  2.0 401:21.68 plasmashell 
<Mmike> 26416 mario     20   0   11112   2884   2216 S   1.0  0.0  69:31.03 ksysguardd  
<Mmike>  3949 root     -51   0       0      0      0 S   0.7  0.0  62:51.06 irq/54-nvi+ 
<Mmike>   965 mario     20   0 3187224 595200  93544 S   0.3  1.8  39:08.59 Telegram    
<Mmike>  4001 root      20   0  330312 113740  79740 S   1.3  0.3  18:47.59 Xorg        
<Mmike>  4277 mario     20   0 3481380 1.000g 138468 S   0.0  3.2  12:33.02 thunderbird
<Mmike> 5 dana uptime
<Mmike> plasmashell, vidi ga
<Mmike> to na manjim laptopima nebi bas islo
<jelly> Mmike: si bio na prvom ovom meetupu? https://m.facebook.com/events/2143643589262892
<Mmike> jelly, jok, valjda bio u NYC
<jelly> plasmashell ima alocirano hrpu jer je opengl
<jelly> da imas intel gpu bilo bi bolje
<jelly>  4616 jelly     20   0  785844 173984  44088 S   0.7  1.1  18:27.39 plasmashell                                                                                                             
<jelly>  3472 jelly     20   0  729484 198188 111680 S   2.3   0.8  26:10.45 plasmashell                                                                                                     
<jelly> ali ponekad se zblesi i treba ga restartati sa SIGSEGV :-D
<jelly> doduše.  Možda 64bitni jede više od 32bitnog.  Meni je userspace još uvijek na i386 na radnim stanicama.
<DomaMuffin> sad moram sebi instalirati KDE :) 
<Mmike> jelly, zakaj pitas za mitap?
<DomaMuffin> kak su nvme diskovi dobri :) instalira se kde, nemrem podgledom pratiti progres u terminalu "unpacking..:" BZZP ode gore 
<Mmike> sad zamisli RAID0 na 4 NVME diska!
<Mmike> bil' ploca mogla propustit to sve?
<DomaMuffin> Nabavi mi jos 3 diska, pa cemo mjerit' :) 
<DomaMuffin> Brijem da ne bi
<DomaMuffin> Moja konkretno nema 4 brza PCI lanea
<Mmike> Ja gledam ove X570 ploce
<Mmike> da zamijenim ovaj i7
<Mmike> iako, jos uvijek skroz dobro radi, i sve igre koje igram skroz dobro rade
<Mmike> tak da mislim da cu eventualno ubost novi auto :)
<Mmike> hom
<DomaMuffin> Novi ili noviji ? 
<DomaMuffin> Ja ne znam jel da raubam ovaj dok mi stambeni istekne, ili da se unesrecim i odem kupiti karavana. Mala ima 2 godine, vec kenja da nema mjesta za noge
<DomaMuffin> ako karavan, tko ce to parkirat ...
<vileni> ti? :)
<Mmike> noviji
<Mmike> pre glupo mi davat novce za novi auto
<Mmike> treba neki servis napravit - nadjem ti auto, platis mi proviziju :)
<Mmike> vileni, kaj ti mislis o tome? :D
<vileni> haha
<vileni> mislim da mi treba vise informacija :P
<vileni> ja sam auto kupovao 9 mjeseci, stan 2 tjedna :)
<Mmike> dobro, zena ti je valjda odradila veci dio posla za stan, al' tog nisi nit svjestan :D
<vileni> ne, doslovno je bilo 2 tjedna trazenja, ona je samo zadala parametre unutar kojih je trebao biti :)
<jelly> Mmike: razmisljam jel ima smisla opce otic dok god sam samo k8s-adjacent
<jelly> tj o cem se pricha
<Mmike> jelly, ja cu otic, pa cu vidjet
<Mmike> doduse, na wait-listi sam, mozda me ne puste unutra
<jelly> lo, wait lista
<vileni> Mmike: pustit ce te, gomila ljudi se ne odjavi
<Mmike> vileni, dodjes?
<vileni> da
<Mmike> op op
<Mmike> pa fino! :)
<Mmike> mozemo poslije pivo s kokakolom i malo razmislit o stvarima, jel :D
<vileni> naravno :)
<Mmike> vish, da smo sad na slacku ili telegramu, rekao bih: @gif happydance
<Mmike> ili /giphy happydance
<Mmike> :) irc je fakat zastario :D
<Mmike> vileni, di je ulaz u taj HUB356 ?
<vileni> https://goo.gl/maps/FQL9eeZwUfyR9D1ZA
<Mmike> jedno 'na cosku' would suffice :D
<vileni> sad komentiras kako je irc star i ja ti dam odgovor modernim tehnologijama :)
<Mmike> tru :)
<Mmike> u biti sam te htio pitati dal' mosh google shareat :)
<DomaMuffin> kaj nemres kanalizirati irc u slack ? 
<DomaMuffin> I kolko placas backlog tamo ? :) 
<vileni> valjda firma placa :)
<vileni> a besplatni daje 10k poruka sto je dovoljno
<DomaMuffin> lol, pitaj mmikea koliko GB IRC logova ima ili je imao :) 10k poruka je piss in wind :)
<Mmike> firma placa, dasta :)
<DomaMuffin> Pa kak je to onda usporedivo ? :) HA VILENI , KAK? :)
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, imam svega 3 gige logova :)
<Mmike> za stare rejv-partijadnere: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Vt_WLYubVlk#menu
<DomaMuffin> Kaj si pogubil nekaj, imao si vise od toga jos pred 10 godina 
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Krankšvester - Gaber (Official Video) :: Duration: 03:34 :: Views: 8,464,973 uploaded by Švesterov kanal :: 59,934 likes :: 3,124 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, ne, pa nema toga tetrabajte
<Mmike> ascii su lgovoi :0
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0EeuN-g0Rg
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Paul Oakenfold - Ready Steady Go (HQ) :: Duration: 04:18 :: Views: 530,588 uploaded by István Szöllősi :: 3,551 likes :: 79 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<DomaMuffin> Narucio sam burger koji u specki ima 350g mesa, vagati cu ga, ako su me prevatili ... a nis, svejedno cu pojesti 
<DomaMuffin> Ne znam samo kako da odvagnem meso bez da raskupusam ostatak
<DomaMuffin> "raskupusao hamburger", uzas :) "rashambao hamburger" je jos gore
<Mmike> razkeljio ga? :)
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, oklen si narucio?
<Mmike> vileni, si vidio da je i Mate Jankovic rekao da je Burgeraj najbolji burger u ZG :)
<DomaMuffin> "Street food No1" tu u kvartu
<DomaMuffin> Je, najbolji je, ali ga slucajno nikad ne uslika kak treba, MJ sponzorusa :)
<vileni> Mmike: jesam, ali to samo znaci da nisi jedini koji je u krivu :D
<vileni> DomaMuffin: sto se tice slacka, ako ti bas treba backlog platis pretplatu, izvuces ga i importas u mattermost ;)
<DomaMuffin> Majko Bozja, kaj si ti moderan:) 
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, di/kaj je to?
<Mmike> di je kvart, za pocetak :D
<DomaMuffin> Pa Sesvete, preprzenog mu graha ! 
<DomaMuffin> Neka spajza koja vec sad kasni 20 minuta za rokom dostave koji su mi obecali. 
<DomaMuffin> Bolje da budu jebacki fini
<ivoks> ti master
<ivoks> nedavno sam promijenio DNS na MacOS-u u 1.1.1.1 i 8.8.8.8
<ivoks> i sad sam skuzio da mi od onda ne radi spajanje na iPhone kao wifi AP
<ivoks> znaci MacOS ne moze koristiti iPhone kao AP ako u MacOS-u koristis custom DNS
<ivoks> to naravno nije slucaj s niti jednim drugim OS-om
<ivoks> isusati, moram si nabaviti dodatni RAM za lenovo i skinuti se s ovoga
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, aaa, domaradnik si danas
<Mmike> ivoks, koji lenovo imas?
<DomaMuffin> Bio je jebacku burger
<Mmike> Fotke, naravno, nisi nasao shodnim shoditi
<DomaMuffin> https://imgur.com/a/k8tPcF2
<DomaMuffin> za kaj me smatras, samo sporo uploadam kad jedem 
<ivoks> Mmike: x270
<ivoks> i x1
<ivoks> ali u x1 ne ide vise od 8GB RAM-a
<ivoks> to ne kuzim
<ivoks> x1 je drekec
<Mmike> ja si moram x270 pribavit
<Mmike> x260 nemre nvme 
<Mmike> a u x270 jos uvijek mosh stavit bar jednu plocicu rama
<Mmike> x280 ima zalemljeno to sve
<ivoks> kao i x1
<Mmike> lose
<Mmike> chrome postaje neupotrebljivo spor
<jelly> mislim na kraju cu stvarno uzeti ovaj plasticniji E495, koji ima 2 slota za DDR4 sodimm
<jelly> jedino sto ima ekran od 250nit 
<jelly> to je malo
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> vileni, vidimo se!
<Mmike> jelly, nisi doso?
<jelly> Mmike: radim!
<jelly> neki storage kontroler ne zna da se ne smije kvariti u petak...
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: si ti prob'o ovo umjesto lanaca, ako ne, kaj imas ? https://biolab.hr/kategorija-proizvoda/lanci-za-snijeg/lanci-za-snijeg-tekstilni-griptex
<Mmike> kojo?
<Mmike> aha, cek
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, ne
<Mmike> nisam to probao nit kupio
<Mmike> ja sam kupio onu neku k'o mrezu
<Mmike> k'o ribarska mrezad da je oko kotaca
<DomaMuffin> Si prob'o na snijegu, jel vredi kaj ? 
#ubuntu-hr 2019-10-26
<Mmike> koliko je LXD kul toliko mu je dokumentacija jadna
<Mmike> lxd networking, ak nemosh koristiti bridge - ne postoji (postoji, al' snadji se sam brate)
<dodobas> kupio neke rucnike za kupaonu u LesniniXXXL ... na etiketi pise, pogodno za vegane
<dodobas> WTF WTF
<Mmike> :) jedeci rucniki :D
#ubuntu-hr 2019-10-27
<jelly> hmm.
<jelly> Misdirected Request
<jelly> The client needs a new connection for this request as the requested host name does not match the Server Name Indication (SNI) in use for this connection.
* jelly changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr | Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | Zadnja verzija: Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS, 19.10 | Pitanja? Pitajte i pricekajte (mozda odgovorimo i sutra). Ako ne mozete cekati vise od 5 minuta, ne postavljajte pitanja :) | https://tinyurl.com/mandarine2019 DRUGA RUNDA 22.10.
<jelly> == MANDARINE PONOVO VEC IDUCI (OVAJ, ako brojite od nedjelje) TJEDAN ==
<CrazyLemon> 22.10 ? :)
<jelly> oops
* jelly changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr | Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | Zadnja verzija: Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS, 19.10 | Pitanja? Pitajte i pricekajte (mozda odgovorimo i sutra). Ako ne mozete cekati vise od 5 minuta, ne postavljajte pitanja :) | https://tinyurl.com/mandarine2019 DRUGA RUNDA 29.10.
<jelly> morao sam izbaciti narodnjake i conspiracy iz topika da bi sve stalo, ali to ne znaci da su teme sad dozvoljene...
<jelly> neki još nisu ni pokupili prvu dostavu :-|
<jelly> (ok, jedan)
<CrazyLemon> conspiracy or cryptocurrency? :D
* jelly changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr | Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | Zadnja verzija: Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS, 19.10 | Pitanja? Pitajte i pricekajte (mozda odgovorimo i sutra). Ako ne mozete cekati vise od 5 minuta, ne postavljajte pitanja :) | https://tinyurl.com/mandarine2019 DRUGA RUNDA 29.10. Mandarine i suhe smokve
<jelly> lego block chain
<DomaMuffin> za 3h sam vrtnu kucicu ofarbal ! :) Di ima HRsync torrenta osim na torrenthr ?
<Mmike> Odusevljen sam koliko Skoda Superb ima vise prostora unutra nego A6 :) 
<DomaMuffin> NIsam nikad vozio skodu. Audi sam zapamtio kao skrte pedere, u najskupljem modelu AX kad smo svojevremeno gledali za firmu - moras dokupiti odmoriste za ruke. 
